#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-22
<MK-BB> 흠
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<foniz> 반갑습니다.
<lexlove> 역시 오전에는 조용하네요
<Seony> 오전 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 오후
<MK-BB> !트레이
<fudoyusei> Hi~
<fudoyusei> lexlove Hi~
<lexlove> fudoyusei 님 가셔버렸네 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> Seony, 오전내내 조용했다 로 변경할게요
<MK-BB> .........
<MK-BB> .........
<june> 여기서 뭐 좀 물어봐도 되요....?
<june> 우분투를 설치 하는데 보라색 배경에 5칸 있잖아요
<june> 저기서 계속 멈추는데
<june> 어떻게 해야 되나요....?
<suapapa> 우분투 버젼, 설치하는 사양
<june> 우분투 버젼은 10.10이고요...
<june> 사양은 sens x05 노트북에 설치 하고 있어요
<june> cpu 1.6에
<june> ram 512
<june> 어떻게 해야 하나요...?
<suapapa> 흠.. 램이 딸리는건가.. 그래픽 인스톨러나 라이브CD 환경까지 못 들어가는 거죠?
<suapapa> 혹시 10.04나 그 이전 버젼은 설치해 보셨는지?
<june> win xp 랑 우분투 2개 골르는거에서 우분투 고르고...
<june> 5초 ? 동안 글씨 나오다가 기다리고 있으면
<june> 5칸 움직이는거 나오는데 저기서 멈춰요...
<june> 이전 버젼은 설치 해보지 않았고여...
<june> 지금 설치 하는게 2번째 인데요
<june> 1번째 설치 했을땐
<june> 완벽하게 설치 됬었는데...
<june> 우분투에서 업데이트? 하고 나선
<june> 부팅이 안되길래 삭제하고 다시 설치하는데 안되네요...ㅠㅠㅠ
<june> 도대체 뭐가 잘못 된거죠?
<suapapa> 통 모르겠는데요. =3
<suapapa> 첫 번 째 설치했을때랑 같은 CD로 설치 중?
<suapapa> 그럼 달라질 게 없을텐데 이상하네요.
<june> 아 우분투 홈페이지에서 넷북? iso 파일을 데몬으로 해서 설치 하고 있어요...
<june> 뭔가 저 업데이트 하고 나서 이렇게 된거 같은데...;;
<suapapa> 데몬?
<MK-BB> 아 피곤
<june> 네
<suapapa> 윈도 XP위에 버박같은데 설치 중인가요?
<MK-BB> june 그럼
<june> 1번째도 데몬으로 설치 했었는데.....;;
<MK-BB> ubuntu alternate 버전으로 설치해보세요
<MK-BB> 그럼 아마 부팅까지는 될거입니다
<MK-BB> suapapa 오래만이에요..ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 네네~
<june> 제가 초보라서,,,, 뭐가 뭔지 모르겠네요....
<suapapa> 수능 봄?
<MK-BB> 아 밤새구 샤워 하구 나니까 기분 좋내요
<MK-BB> suapapa 저한국 아님
<suapapa> 아.. 한국 아니시지 -_-;
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 윈도 위에 설치 중?
<MK-BB> suapapa 제 아이피 잘보세요 < pal-160-153.itap.purdue.edu >
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 어디대학인지 답나옴
<suapapa> 남자놈 배경 관심 없습니다 땡큐
<suapapa> ㅋㅋ
<june> 데몬으로 iso 파일 넣고 윈도우 위에 설치? 눌러서 따른 파티션에 설치 했는데...
<MK-BB> suapapa 저한테 도움 필요하실껀지도.-_-)/// 저 여자라는걸 모르셨구나
<suapapa> 전 이만 철수. 도와드릴게 없네요 항상 날로 설치해서
<june> 하드 디스크는 1개 인데요 3개로 나눠서 c 에는 xp d 데이터 h 에는 우분투..
<suapapa> !!!!
<MK-BB> june alternate 버전으로 설치해보세요
<MK-BB> 그리구 말씀을.ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bluetux 오래만이에유... 아마존꺼 할인하던
<june> 버젼이 여러가지 있나요?
<MK-BB> 네...
<june> normal mode
<MK-BB> alternate은 좀 사양이 안좋은컴이라도 될거입니다
<june> safe graphic made
<june> acpi workarounds
<MK-BB> http://mirror.star4u.org/ubuntu-releases/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<june> verbose moad
<MK-BB> 이걸로 다운받아서 해보세요
<june> bemo made
<MK-BB> Seony 나와봐유
<Seony> MK-BB: 왜요
<MK-BB> 도와드리세요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<june> 오?
<MK-BB> 저 비행기표 사니라 바뻐요
<june> acpi workarounds 로 하니까
<june> 됬어요!!
<Seony> june: 여기서는, 채팅할 때 그렇게 끊어치시면 안됩니다.
<Seony> june: http://www2.hawaii.edu/~seowon/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<june> 아 제가 처음이라서 잘 몰랐어요... 죄송합니다.
<MK-BB> Seony http://amzn.to/bwFv6b 살꺼라는. 후훗
<MK-BB> 서니님한테 산거 팔구.-_-) 다음사람보구 알아서 하라구 하구
<Seony> 왜 tech spec이 없어요?
<MK-BB> 내려가보세요
<MK-BB> 있을거임
<june> 우리나라 돈으로 601538원이네요...
<Seony> 아 밑에 있구나. 가격에 비해서 그럭저럭 괜찮네요. 하지만 개인적으로 HP는 절대 recommend 안함.
<MK-BB> 저도 HP 별로 안좋아함
<MK-BB> 하지만 쓸만하면 됨..
<MK-BB> 우선은
<bluetux> MK-BB, 하이염.. 킨들이여?
<MK-BB> 겨울 지나구 봄쯤에 봐서 차부터 사구... 그리구 서니님 약올릴 맥프로 사구
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bluetux 네..
<MK-BB> 세일하는거 같아서요
<bluetux> 아.. 함 가봐야징.. ^^T
<Seony> MK-BB: 나 약올릴 정도로 맥프로 사려면 12코어 사야된다니깐요
<MK-BB> 산다니까요
<june> 그런데... 왜 저 whois? 하면 server   : bear.freenode.net [London, England] 이렇게 나오나요...?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 진짜?
<MK-BB> 내차 팔구
<bluetux> MK-BB, 근데 사서 보내주면 추가 비용이 얼마나 들까요?
<Seony> june: 여기 서버가 freenode에 있거든요.
<MK-BB> 세관에서 안걸린다면 다행..
<MK-BB> 세관에서... 걸리면 아주 대박이실듯
<bluetux> m.m
<june> 아...!
<MK-BB> Seony 봐서 irc.ubuntu.or.kr 해놔야할듯.ㅎㅎㅎ
<june> 다른분은 server   : card.freenode.net [Washington, DC, USA] 이렇게 나오는데요...?
<Seony> 아... 수학문제 풀어야하는데 도저히 모르겠네...
<Seony> june: 그건 사는 지역에 따라 접속되는 서버가 조금씩 다를 거에요.
<MK-BB> bluetux http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GYWHSQ 맞지요?
<june> 아 서버가 여러군데에 있는건가요???!
<MK-BB> 네.
<Seony> june: freenode는 전 세계적인 규모의 서버에요.
<june> 우와....
<Seony> june: 우분투 코리아는, 그 서버 안에 있는 채널 하나에 속해있는 거구요.
<MK-BB> Seony 아마 irc.ubuntu.or.kr 곧 답나올거임
<Seony> u1i로?
<june> 아하...
<MK-BB> 아뇨...
<MK-BB> 방법이야 많음
<Seony> MK-BB: 수요일부터 일찍 끝나니까 괜히 나도 들뜨네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번 수요일날 Polo에서 30% 세일한다고 coupon 날라왔는데....
<Seony> 갈까말까 갈까말까 갈까말까 수십번 고민 중.
<MK-BB> 난 화요일날 클라스 없는관게로
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 그런건 가서 한 500불정도 질러주고 오는게 지름신의 예이
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 가면 또 돈 쓸텐데... 안쓰기엔 폴로 30%는 엄청 큰거고...
<MK-BB> 예의
<MK-BB> 전 폴로 50% 나오더데
<june> 리눅스 배포판 중에 backtrack 이라고 있던데 우분투랑 무슨 차이 인가요?
<MK-BB> 그건 저희도 모릅니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> june: 이름이 다르다는 점 정도요?
<june> 아?!
<Seony> june: 배포판별 차이를 느끼시려면 리눅스가 뭔지 대충 알만큼 감이 잡혀야되요. 그러니까 그냥 우분투 하나만 놓고 열심히 쓰시다보면 다른 배포판이랑 뭐가 틀린지 감이 오실 거에요.
<MK-BB> 난 우분투+데뱐 밖에 못서요
<MK-BB> 젠투 짜증 나서 못쓰구
<MK-BB> 프비도 마찬가지
<june> 그렇구나....
<Seony> 사실 젠투가 짱이긴 한데...
<MK-BB> 센토스나 페도라는 그래도 쓸만함
<Seony> MK-BB: calculus 2 아직 안배웠죠?
<MK-BB> 그거 배운지 올됬심
<Seony> 헛. 진짜?
<MK-BB> 제가 졸업할때 calc3 끝내구 졸업
<june> 제가 우분투 설치 하고 있는 이유가 backtrack 설치 하는 법을 몰라서 설치 하고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그냥 이번주 노는 날 많으니까 다음주부터 공부해야지.
<june> calculus 2 이게 뭐에요.../??
<Seony> backtrack 보니까 우분투/데비안 기반이네요
<june> 미국 대학 미적분......?
<Seony> 네. 미적분.
<Seony> 음... 나온지 꽤 된 배포판인데 인기는 별로 없네
<MK-BB> Seony: 아이튠스 짜증
<MK-BB> -_)
<june> 제가 무선 랜 wep 비밀번호를 아는걸 해보고 싶어서 backtrack 설치 하려고 했는데 방법도 모르겠고 나와있는것도 없고 해서 우분투로...ㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB: 윈도우용 쓰니까 그렇지, 맥용은 날아댕김.
<MK-BB> 맥빠가 우분투 방에있는 이유를 모르겠심
<Seony> MK-BB: 서버가 우분투라 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 내서버?
<Seony> MK-BB: 맥에서 아이튠즈는, 마지 윈도우에서 Notepad 키는 것과 같음. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> MK-BB: 가게 서버도 우분투
<MK-BB> 그냥 다 맥으로 바꿔요
<MK-BB> 그럼 써니님 안보게.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가게 서버는 내껀 아니니까... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나마 집에 있는 서버는 우분투에서 맥으로 바꿨어요
<june> 집에 서버도 있어요....?
<MK-BB> 네..
<MK-BB> 저도 있어요
<june> 우와......
<MK-BB> 라우터 대신 쓰는거요
<june> 여기 있는 분들 무슨일 하세요???
<Seony> 바로 이거. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/MyMacs/05.JPG
<MK-BB> 전 -_-)
<MK-BB> 서니옹 저 .com 없앨까 생각중
<MK-BB> 나 하와이좀 가야겠다
<june> 애플?
<Seony> 도메인이 앞으로도 필요 없을 것 같으면야 굳이...
<MK-BB> 서니님 집에서 좀 재워줘요
<Seony> MK-BB: 오기나 해요.
<MK-BB> 가서..... 맥제품좀 몇게 쌥여오게
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아 아이패드부터 맥미니
<MK-BB> 가지구 와야지
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<june> 기껏 다 설치 했더니 검은 화면 나오네요...;;ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> june: 그러면요, 데비안 한 번 시도해보세요.
<MK-BB> june 데변 해보세요
<MK-BB> http://debian.org/CD/
<Seony> june: 설치방법이 살짝 달라서 그렇지, 우분투가 데비안 기반이라서 사용하는 방법 자체는 똑같거든요.
<MK-BB> http://debian.org/CD/http-ftp/#mirrors
<june> 홈페이지 들어가니 우분투가 좋아보인다는 생각이....ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 가시면...
<MK-BB> 한국 미러가 있습니다
<MK-BB> 거기서 다운로드 하세요
<MK-BB> Seony 아참 노트북 팔렸어요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 안살 것처럼 그러다가, 보여주니까 사겠대요.
<MK-BB> 내가 이거 200불 받구 판다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 팔아서 다른거사지
<MK-BB> 짜증나서 미치겠심
<Seony> 이번에 나온 맥북 에어는 완전 날아댕긴다던데...
<june> 설치가 우분투랑 달라요??
<Seony> june: 조금 다르긴 한데, 별로 어렵지 않아요
<MK-BB> 사주세요
<bluetux> MK-BB, 맞네요.. 저거 근데 가격이 내려갔나요?
<Seony> MK-BB: tv살돈으로 사요
<june> usb로 설치 하는거에요...?
<Seony> 아뇨. 씨디로 설치해요
<MK-BB> Seony TV는 날라갔심... 그 돈꿍쳐둔거 엄마한테 뺏김..
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 짜증
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러게 돈을 꿍칠 때는, cash로.
<MK-BB> 아 주식을 팔아야겠다..
<june> 씨디 도 없고 usb도 없는데....;;
<Seony> june: 그러면 우분투는 어떻게 설치하는데요?
<MK-BB> 2쉐어만 팔면 난 $3000 나오는데.흠
<june> iso 이미지 파일을 데몬으로 해서...
<MK-BB> bluetux 내린거 같은데 .ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 책쓰는건 잘되요?
<Seony> 아.. 우비로 설치하시는 갑다...
<june> 우비...?
<Seony> june: 지금 파티션 안나누고 하시는 거죠?
<june> 파티션 c 에는 xp 있고여 d 에는 데이터 있고.. h 에는 우분투 설치 했는데 안되네요
<Seony> 우분투 설치를 데몬으로 한다는 게, 듀얼부팅 한다는 얘기는 아니잖아요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 다시 말해서 윈도우가 켜진 상태에서 그 위에 우분투를 설치하는 거죠.
<Seony> 그건 일종의 "체험판" 같은 거에요
<june> iso 파일을 데몬에 넣으면 windows 안에 설치하기라고 있어서
<Seony> 네. 그게 "우비"라고 불리우는 일종의 체험판이에요.
<MK-BB> Seony: 노트북 다른거 줘요
<Seony> 제대로 쓰려면 iso를 씨디에 구워서 듀얼부팅 해서 설치해야죠.
<june> 아 정말요?????!!
<Seony> MK-BB: 그거는 아주 구린거....
<june> 아......;;
<MK-BB> 그럼 진짜 안쓰는거 하나도 없어요?
<Seony> june: 서버급 운영체제를 그렇게 설치한다는 것부터가 왠지 모르게 허접하다는 느낌 들잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB: 전부 다 팔았어요.
<MK-BB> 아 아이패드하구 바꿔요
<Seony> 이제 남은 건, 와이프가 쓰는 바이오, 아이맥, 맥미니, 아이패드 뿐. 곧 맥북프로
<june> 아휴.... 시디도 없고 usb도 없는데......ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 아 바이오 주세요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 이거 가지구 가구
<Seony> june: 보통 리눅스 쓰는 분들 cd-rw 사서 여러 번 구워서 쓰거든요...
<Seony> MK-BB: 이 바이오는 비싼거. 블루레이까지 달려있음. ㅋㅋ
<june> http://www.heybears.com/2512605 그럼 이분은...뭐지;;
<june> 이 글 보고 따라한건데....;;
<Seony> 그게 우비라니깐요
<Seony> 상식적으로, 서버급 OS를 그렇게 설치한다는 것부터가 왠지 허접하다는 느낌 안드세요? ㅎㅎ
<june> 좀 쉽다는 생각이 들기도...
<Seony> 스크린샷에도 우비라고 써있잖아요
<Seony> Wubi = 우비
<MK-BB> Seony 짜증
<Seony> MK-BB: 우비로 APM 돌아가요?
<june> 우씌....ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 돌아가지요
<Seony> 오... 그래도 되긴 되네
<MK-BB> 못돌아갈거 없지요
<MK-BB> 멀티 부팅이니까요
<MK-BB> 말하자면
<Seony> MK-BB: 그럼 limitation이 뭐에요?
<june> 그럼 제가 우비로 설치해서 부팅도 제대로 안되는거에요??
<MK-BB> no limitation.. just ubuntu is installed inside the window partition
<Seony> MK-BB: is that all?
<MK-BB> yup... thats about it
<Seony> MK-BB: that's not bad
<MK-BB> as far as i know
<Seony> wow, i've never used that, but it's pretty good.
<june> 여기 있는 분들은 다 천채인거 같애요;;
<MK-BB> u relly should not be here
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> and also wubi can write and read files on ntfs?
<MK-BB> u should be like in mac chan.
<Seony> MK-BB: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<june> 외국어 구사에..
<MK-BB> Seony the ubutnu installed in wubi is partitioned in ext4
<ndsin> 저분들은 외쿡인 노동자들임
<MK-BB> -_-) as far as i kno
<MK-BB> ndsin 그러다가 저한테 킥당하십니다
<june> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<MK-BB> ㅂ벌받으셔야지요
<Seony> ndsin: 앞에 불쌍한을 꼭 붙여주세요.
<Seony> 불쌍한 불법 외국인 노동자 신세
<MK-BB> 전 불법이 아닙니다
<june> 헐...;;
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB는 착취자
<MK-BB> 전 합법적으로 입국해있는 사람임
<MK-BB> 전 돈은 없지만 Seony 님보다는 조금 낳은듯.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 조금이라니... much better인데.
<MK-BB> 나 그지임
<MK-BB> 있는거라구는 차... BMW..
<june> ㄷㄷ;;
<MK-BB> 요즘그것도 팔구 Infiniti 살꺼..
<ndsin> 그지의 기준이 야식을 40달러치 드시는 분들임...
<june> 저게 얼만데 그지라뇨....
<MK-BB> fx50 살까봐요-_-)
<Seony> bmw보단 infiniti가 좀 낫지 않아요?
<MK-BB> ndsin 아....-_-)
<ndsin> 앗
<ndsin> 위험수위다
<ndsin> 밥먹으러가야지
<MK-BB> Seony 전 일본차=완전 그지같은차...
<ndsin> 휘릭
<Seony> 아 나도 갑자기 배고프다...
<MK-BB> ndsin 벌받으셔야겠군요
<Seony> MK-BB: 에이 그래도 고장 잘 안나잖아요. ㅋㅋ
<june> 도데채 무슨 일 하시길래 다 부자에요...?
<MK-BB> Seony 버려요... 그 쓰레기..
<Seony> 난 고장 안나서 내차 맘에 드는데.
<MK-BB> 그런거는 차도 아님
<MK-BB> 제 BMW도 고장안남
<Seony> 주차장에 박아놓고 보기만 해서 고장 안나는 거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 저 하루에 3시간은 타줍니다
<june> MK-BB 님이랑 Seony 님 무슨일 하세요??? 직업 이름
<MK-BB> 귀찮으면 클라스 갈때.... 끌구감
<MK-BB> 비오면 끌구감.
<Seony> june: 둘 다 학생이에요
<MK-BB> 추워도 끌구감
<MK-BB> june 전 그지 학생입니다
<MK-BB> 서니님은 부자이심
<Seony> 난 걸어가기 싫어서 끌고다니는데...
<june> 학생인데... bmw 끌고 다녀요???!
<Seony> june: 부잣집 도련님이라서...
<MK-BB> june 네... 그지라서 그것밖에.-_-)
<june> ..........
<Seony> june: 그냥, 우리와는 다른 세계에 산다고 생각하시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아... 저번주에 친구놈 마세라티 샀어요... 완전 짜증
<june> 부럽기도 하고,,, 달라보이기도 하고,,, 뭔가 이상함;;
<Seony> 난 렉서스 IS 시리즈라도...
<Seony> IS 시리즈가 그나마 가격도 싸고 사이즈도 적당하니 괜찮던데...
<MK-BB> 아 IS 그런 쓰레기를 봣나
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아 그거 한번 끌다가 죽을뻔함
<june> 혹시 람보르기니 차 있으세요??
<Seony> MK-BB: 그냥 람보르기니 한대 사요
<june> 뚜껑 열리는거;;
<MK-BB> june 네.. 제친구들 다...그런거 타구다님
<june> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Seony> 음... 이 동네는 람보르기니 딱 4대 있다던데...
<MK-BB> Seony 우리집 있는동내는 집마다 있심..
<MK-BB> 우리집만 빼구
<june> 하.......... 이 분들 앞에선 노숙자 아니 먼지가 되는거 같은;;
<MK-BB> 기본...
<Seony> MK-BB: 그 동네는 여기랑 다른 세계에요.
<MK-BB> ndsin 나오세요...
<Seony> 외계인은 다른 세상으로 고고씽 해요
<ndsin> 헐 밥먹으러 안간거 어케 아셨지....
<MK-BB> Seony 이번에 550i 동생한테 뺏김.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 그자슥 면허땃다구..내차를 그냥 줘버린..
<june> 126,000,000원 짜릴...
<Seony> 아... 좋겠다... 내 몇년치 학비가 왔다갔다 하네
<MK-BB> 전 backup 335i 끌구 다님.. 짜증남.
<MK-BB> 짜증이 아주 제대로
<june> 1억 2천6백만원;;
<Seony> 550i가 그렇게 비싸요?
<MK-BB> Seony 550i 8만불임
<june> 335i 7,600만원~9,140
<MK-BB> june 전 335i 겨울에 탈려구 산거임...-_-)/
<Seony> MK-BB: 이 동네는 일본차 아니면 유지하기 힘들어서...
<MK-BB> 서비스 들어가거나..
<MK-BB> 어떻게 하다가.. 제가 학교 가지구 왔지만요
<MK-BB> ndsin 메일서버 구축할줄 알아요?
<ndsin> 몰라여
<MK-BB> 할줄아는게 뭐임/
<ndsin> 없음
<MK-BB> 나 괴롭히는거?ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<june> 계절 마다 타려고 하는 차 따로 있고.... 1억 짜리 차를 주고... 뚜껑 없는 차를 겨울에 탄다고 하고...
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> MK-BB, 내가 u1i에 구축해놓은 메일서버 건드리면 안되요.
<MK-BB> june 계절마다 타는차 있지요
<Seony> june: 그러게, 저 사람은 우리랑 다른 세계에 산다고 생각하시라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 겨울에는 보통 range rover 타요....
<MK-BB> SUV..
<MK-BB> 눈이 많이와서요
<MK-BB> 봄에는 S65 AMG 타구요
<june> 님도 저 분이랑 같은? 그런거 아니세요?
<Seony> june: 아뇨. 저는 절대 서민이에요.
<MK-BB> Seony 저보다 리눅스 못하시는 서민.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 서니님을 약올리기~~
<Seony> MK-BB: ㅎㅎ 그래도 메일서버는 구축할 줄 알아요.
<MK-BB> ndsin 밥 뭐드시나유?
<ndsin> 이제 ㅁ ㅓㄱ으러 갈려구여
<MK-BB> Seony 나도 아는데 그냥 물어본거임
<ndsin> 김치해서 먹어야죠
<june> 서민의 기준이 뭔지....;;
<MK-BB> ndsin 헛...... 김치+밥+물말아서
<MK-BB> 그럼 완전 우울
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 물은 빼고 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ndsin 이런 슬픈
<MK-BB> ...
<Seony> june: 뭐 서민 동네에 살면 서민이죠 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 김이라도 싸드세요
<MK-BB> Seony 한국에 있는 아파트 이제 슬슬 오래되가는
<june> 이런 .......2분 다 같은거였네!!
<MK-BB> 팔때가 된듯.
<Seony> june: 제차도 서민차이고, 사는데도 서민동네고... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony 서울에 삼성동에..
<Seony> MK-BB: 그럼 나 줘요.
<MK-BB> 아이파크 아시지유..
<MK-BB> 그 높은거
<Seony> 몰라요. 거기는 서민동네 아니라서..
<MK-BB> 거기에 큰평수있는데...
<MK-BB> 아 팔때가 된거 같은
<june> ndsin 님은 MK-BB 님 같은 분 아니죠...?
<Seony> 오늘 차에 기름 넣었는데, 난 서민이라 89 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 93짜리는 내 평생 넣어본 적이 없음.
<MK-BB> Seony 전 91 이하로 가본적이 -_-)
<ndsin> 음
<MK-BB> 전 120도 넣어봄.. 중국에서
<ndsin> 차도 없고 집도 없는 최하층민이에요..
<Seony> 중국에서는 120짜리도 있어요?
<MK-BB> 네.. 중국에서는 뭐 130있는데도있심
<ndsin> 오늘은 다행히 퇴근하는데 버스에 자리가 있어서 앉아서 왔네요
<Seony> 오... 근데 중국이니까 못믿겠다 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아니요
<ndsin> 그럼 진짜 밥먹으러 휘릭
<MK-BB> 고급차들이 넣으는 주유소가 따로있심
<MK-BB> 중국에서는 벤틀리 끌어봤심..
<MK-BB> 아빠 친구가 딜러십하는데 아빠한테 딜러번호판 달아서 주거든요
<MK-BB> Seony 아... 하여튼 잠아자요?
<Seony> 벤틀리고 뒤틀리고 간에 그저 차 끌고 다닐 수 있다는 사실에 만족.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 늘 늦게 자잖아요.
<MK-BB> 전 차가 없으면 무슨 느낌일까 생각?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 못느껴봤죠.
<Seony> 내가 한 마디로 정리해줄께요.
<Seony> "아 짜증나"
<MK-BB> 차없으면 limo(town car) 타구 다니니까요
<MK-BB> 별로...
<MK-BB> NYC에서는 town car도 택시처럼 그냥 잡아탐.
<Seony> 아 하긴 돈 있으니까 짜증나진 않겠구나
<Seony> 난 차 없으면 걸어댕겨야되서...
<MK-BB> 버스 타요
<Seony> 땡볕에 땀 질질 흘리고...
<Seony> 버스가 비싸서... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 혹시 하와이에 Seasons 호텔인가
<MK-BB> 있어요?
<MK-BB> 4시즌스 인가
<MK-BB> 좋은호텔?
<Seony> http://www.fourseasons.com/hualalai/
<Seony> 좋은 호텔을 찾는 거에요? 아니면 그런 이름의 호텔을 찾는 거에요?
<MK-BB> 그호텔 좋다구 그러던데
<MK-BB> 거기 가라구
<Seony> 하와이에서 최고로 좋은 호텔은 Halekulani Hotel이 제일 좋아요.
<Seony> 오래되긴 했는데, 그만큼 전통있고 좋은 호텔이 할레쿨라니.
<MK-BB> 이름 드럽게 어렵게 만들어놨내\
<Seony> 하와이어잖아요.
<Seony> MK-BB: http://wehewehe.olelo.hawaii.edu/cgi-bin/hdict?e=q-0hdict--00-0-0--010---4----den--0-000lpm--1e-Zz-1---Zz-1-home-hale--00031-0000escapewin-00&a=q&d=D2591
<Seony> http://wehewehe.olelo.hawaii.edu/cgi-bin/hdict?a=q&r=1&hs=1&e=q-0hdict--00-0-0--010---4----den--0-000lpm--1e-Zz-1---Zz-1-home---00031-0000escapewin-00&q=kulani&j=pm&hdid=0&hdds=0
<MK-BB> 하와이 어 할줄알아요?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 그냥 단어만 몇 개 알아요.
<Seony> road = ala 뭐 이런 정도.
<MK-BB> 쯧쯧..
<MK-BB> 그동내갔으면 그동내 언어를 배워야지요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러면 알래스카 사는 미국인은 다 이누이트어 할 줄 안대요?
<MK-BB> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_125470_17696490_pe_t1/?docId=1000628351
<Seony> native hawaiian도 hawaiian 못하는데.
<MK-BB> 전 캐나다에 살았기에 불어도함 -_-)
<Seony> 그건 두 언어가 서로 비슷하잖아요.
<Seony> 아.. 그건 그렇고 수학 어려워서 못풀겠네.
<Seony> 오늘은 고마 때려치고 잠이나 잘까...
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony: http://www.amazon.com/LG-32LD450-32-Inch-1080p-HDTV/dp/B0039RRCJ8/ref=sr_1_7?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1290424988&sr=1-7 이거 어때요?
<Seony> 40"?
<MK-BB> 32
<Seony> 그럼 400불도 안하겠네
<MK-BB> 제방에 40인치 놓으면 너무 할듯해서요
<MK-BB> 32 두려구요
<Seony> 음... 근데 40인치까지는 둬도 될 거 같은데...
<MK-BB> 브롤그 보심?
<Seony> 막상 갖다놓으면 너무 큰가..
<MK-BB> 32인치가 딱좋은거 같더라구요,, 다른사람들보니.
<Seony> 음... TV를 보려고 하는 거에요? 아니면 PC에 연결하려고 하는 거에요?
<MK-BB> pc
<MK-BB> 에서 동영상 보려구함
<MK-BB> 영화같은거
<Seony> 음... 그러면 모니터를 32인치 사는 건 비쌀려나...
<MK-BB> 봐서 티비를 싼거.... 사서 홈시에터 시스템도 사려구요
<MK-BB> 침대누워서 볼수있으니..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 괜찮을 거 같네요. 32인치면 요즘 엄청 사던데.
<Seony> 싸던데
<MK-BB> 32인치 사구 LG꺼
<MK-BB> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0037QF7NE/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<MK-BB> 이거 홈시어터 사려구요
<MK-BB> Seony ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> dorm에서?
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 홈시어터는, 혼자 살거나 아니면 주위에 아무 것도 없는 집에서 쓸 거 아니면, 나중에 후회해요.
<MK-BB> 왜요?
<Seony> 소리가 커서 옆에서 컴플레인 하잖아요
<Seony> 옛날에 나도 5.1채널 스피커 사놓구서, 식구들 때문에 한 3번 썼나...
<Seony> 아니면 방에다 soundproof 하면 되긴 하겠지만..
<MK-BB> 저 어차피 1000W 짜리 5.1스피커 이번에 집에가서 가지구 올거임
<MK-BB> 옆에 여자애 짜증남
<MK-BB> 아 소리질러대는데 새벽3시에
<MK-BB> 그냥 베이스 확켜두고 노래 들으려구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 난 내일 일하러 가려면 슬슬 자야할 듯
<MK-BB> Seony 아참 내 어카운트에서
<MK-BB> tmobile 폰 트래킹번호좀 구해주어ㅛ
<Seony> 그게 뭐에요
<Seony> tracking number? 처음 보는데.
<MK-BB> 그... 폰 쉬핑받자나요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그거 어카운트에 레코드 안되는데.
<MK-BB> 아.... 0730 클라스 갔다올게요
<Seony> 나도 잠자러
<Seony> 나중에 또 봐요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 32인치 티비 질러야징
<MK-BB> Vizio 살까 LG 살까 고민
<Seony> 당연히 LG
<Seony> 암튼 난 이만 get sleep
<MK-BB> kkb110 오래만이다
<kkb110> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> 잘지내시나?
<MK-BB> .
<Riku> Hello !
<Guest43561> Hello
<Guest43561> anyone here?
<Seony^Work> Hi
<Guest43561> hi u from korea?
<Seony^Work> yup
<Guest43561> i need ur help please
<Seony^Work> gaming account?
<Guest43561> my son yea, dbo
<Guest43561> he wants to play
<Seony^Work> Nope. sorry
<Guest43561> any friend who would do?
<Seony^Work> Sorry. We're not supposed to do that. It's illegal.
<Guest43561> oh well, my husband has tried all he could and nothing did work.
<Guest43561> just hoping for some korean guy / girl to help us
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-23
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 흠
<MK-BB> 심심함
<Seony^Work> do study then.
<Seony^Work> 난 바빠요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 폰사줘요
<Seony^Work> 돈이가 해브 노 해브 노
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> Seony^Work i hate this laptop
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<edogawa_> pping
<MK-BB> Seony^Work rockmelt 줄가요?
<MK-BB> Seony 전쟁나게 생김
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB: 뉴스 보는 중.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DHAN> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<jasonjang> MK-BB; 지금 상황은 국지전 진행중, 전면전 확전은 아직 알 수 없음.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 저 같은경우는 한국으로 안불려 가겠지요?
<jasonjang> 그곳에 있으쇼~
<jasonjang> 와도 쓸 모 없음. ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> jasonjang 아 친구분이 하는 콜택시 어디라구했지요?
<MK-BB> 저 3시간내로 뉴욕 갈 비행기 타러가요
<jasonjang> 지금 않해요. 33콜
<MK-BB> 흐..
<MK-BB> 하시면 타려구했는데
<Seony> 누가 먼저 한 방을 쎄게 때리느냐에 따라 다르겠군요
<Seony> 먼저 미사일이라도 날리면... 바로 전면전 돌입하겠네요.
<Seony> 인터넷에서는, 포격 먼저 받고도 전쟁선포 못하는 한심한 정부라고 난리네요
<jasonjang> 흠..."한심한"은...관점차이 아닐까....싶어요
<Seony> 네. 물론 포격 받았다고 바로 전쟁할 수는 없으니... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아,들어보니
<MK-BB> 북한 50발.
<MK-BB> 우리 80발
<MK-BB> 대응
<Seony> 대응사격 해봤자 허허벌판으로 쐈겠지. 뭐...
<jasonjang> MK-BB; 그건 "우리"쪽 보도겠죠?
<Seony> 그게 지금 신문마다 다른게, 어디는 30발 어디는 200발 그래요
<MK-BB> ㅇ
<MK-BB> 저기 한아얄 리눅스방에서 그러내요
<MK-BB> 출처가
<jasonjang> 이라크전쟁 초기때, 고 후세인대통령, 폭탄 맞으면서도 "우리는 이기고 있다" 는....선전전의 가장 기본이여요
<Seony> 제 생각엔 그냥 이 정도 선에서 끝날 것 같구요, 그냥 북한에서 겁 좀 줘볼려고 하는 거 같아요
<jasonjang> 예, 저도 국지전으로 그치고, 전면전 확전은 없을 듯....
<MK-BB> 한아얄에 #linux로 오세요
<jasonjang> 아깐 전투기 소리도 좀 들리기는 했는데...
<Seony> 그 채널은 개인적으로 싫어하는 채널.
<MK-BB> Seony -_-)
<MK-BB> Seony 대사관에서 어케 알구 전화오나요?
<MK-BB> 영사관*
<MK-BB> 대화가 #gnome방으로 올겨진
<DummyLogic> 분도님이 않계시는군요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> DummyLogic 한국분위기가 어수선 하군요
<DummyLogic> sp
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 저도 조금전에 들었습니다.
<DummyLogic> 그러나 명박이 아저씨가 잘 해결하겠지요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 주혁씨도 전화 받았다구 하더군요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 그러나 아직 IDC를 못 갔다는 거... ㅜㅜ.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 이번주내로 가시겠ㅈ요
<DummyLogic> 네..
<MK-BB> 믿음.ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 믿는도끼에 발등찍히면 무지하게 아픔... ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 전 그런적이 너무 많아서
<MK-BB> kkb110 안자냐
<MK-BB> -_-)
<kkb110> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> 전쟁나면 형도 잡혀간다
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 난 안잡혀가 군대 아직 안갔다와서
<MK-BB> 18살넘으면 상관없다던데
<kkb110> 아몰라
<DummyLogic> 아직도 학도병이 있을라나?
<kkb110> 맥도날드는 24시간이라서 좋아 !
<MK-BB> kkb110 -_-)
<MK-BB> 맥도날드 안먹은지 4개월됬다
<MK-BB> ㅗㅗㅗㅗㅗㅗㅗ
<kkb110> 난 맥도날드만 먹기 시작한지 2개월됬다
<MK-BB> 쯧
<MK-BB> 그러다 더 못생겨진다
<kkb110> 아씨 24시간 하는데 거기말고 없어
<MK-BB> 먹지마
<kkb110> 굶어 죽는것보단 낫지
<DHAN> 질문이 있는데.. unity란게 gnome이나 kde와 같은 윈도우 매니져 인가요?
<MK-BB> 네
<DummyLogic> 음....
<DummyLogic> plugin-container가 문제가 많은 모양이네요...
<kkb110> 첨들어보는데요 뭘까요
<DHAN> 하하...
<DHAN> 질문할게 너무 많은데 미안해서(?) 질문을 못하겠네요;
<DHAN> 근데 찾아 볼려해도 어디서 찾아보는지도 모르는 초보라 ㅋ
<kkb110> 그냥 하시면 되요
<kkb110> 이 채널은 질문을 안하면 존재의 의미가 없잖아요
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 아 그건 아닌가
<DHAN> 음.. 질문과 소통? ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> socializing 99.3%와 Q&A 0.7%로 이루어진 채널인듯
<DHAN> 으..
<MK-BB> ㅁㅈ을래
<DHAN> 으아니..겨우 0.7%라니..
<kkb110> DHAN님이 질문하시면 1.2%로 올라감
<DHAN> ㅎㅎ
<DHAN> 50%쯤으로 채워도 괜찮으려나요 ㅎ
<MK-BB> 답안함
<MK-BB> 그냥 밖으로 내쫒을듯..
<MK-BB> 이 성격드러운 방장
<DHAN> ㅠㅠ
<DHAN> 내쫒아도 다시 찾아오면..
<DHAN> 전 자존심같은거 없으니까요 ㅋ
<MK-BB> 헐
<kkb110> 농담이에요 걍 질문 하셈
<DHAN> gnome, kde 같은 윈도우 매니져가 서로 다른 언어로 되어 있어 어플리케이션의 호환성이 떨어진다는 글을 어디선가 보았는데
<DHAN> 그럼 윈도우 매니져를 플랫폼으로 봐도 되는건가요?
<kkb110> 어디서보셨어요?
<kkb110> 그냥 yes, no라고 대답해야한다면 no라고 하겠어요,
<kkb110> gnome에서도 kde 어플 전혀 문제없이 실행되고 kde에서도 gnome 어플 전혀 문제없이 실행됩니다
<DHAN> 서로 다른 언어로 작성된것 아닌가요?
<kkb110> gnome은 c고 kde는 c++인데
<kkb110> 그리고 언어하고 호환성은 상관없어요
<kkb110> 윈도우 c++로 짰다고 자바가 잘 안돌아가는거 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DHAN> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<DHAN> 근데 궁금한걸 글로 표현하는것도 참 어렵네요 -_-;;
<kkb110> 제 점수는요
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DHAN> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DHAN> 우분투와 상관없는 질문 하나더 할게요 ㅎ
<DHAN> 대학원 준비로 영어공부를 해야하는데 생각한것이 워킹홀리데이를 준비하거나 독서실 다니며 영어공부를 하는것중 무엇을 추천해주시겠어요?
<suapapa> "/join #ubuntu
<DHAN> 워킹을 가면 1년이나 걸리고 경비도 필요하지만
<DHAN> 독서실은 그만큼 돈이 적게 들어 좋은데..
<DHAN> 참고로 재산이 300만원쯤..ㅎ
<suapapa> 1년 어학연수는 사실 놀러가는거고 거기서 -어학적으로- 뭘 얻어오는 사람을 보질 못했지만
<suapapa> 이력서에 어학연수 한 줄 추가하는데 도움이 됩니다 -_-;
<DHAN> 어학연수가 아니라 워킹으로요 ㅋ 어학연수는 돈이 많이 들어서;
<suapapa> walking이 아니라 working이군하!
<kkb110> 대학원영어야, 토플만 100점 넘기면 되는데 한국에서 하는게 200배는 빠르죠 미국와야 돈낭비 시간낭비에요, 최소한 토플 점수따는거는
<suapapa> -o-;
<DHAN> 그런가요..
<suapapa> working이면서 무슨 holiday야
<suapapa> -o-?
<DHAN> 말그대로..일하면서 노는거죠;
<kkb110> 네. 뭐 회화가 필요하다면, 어학연수는 한번, 2개월정도는 괜찮다고 생각하는데, 토플은.. 미국가는거 완전 낭비에요
<DHAN> 일단은 대학원가는게 중요한데.. 말하는것보단 숫자가 중요할거 같네요 ㅎ
<kkb110> 네 말하는건 와서 해도 늦지 않아요
<MK-BB> 아 kkb110 나 오늘 뉴욕들어간다
<kkb110> 박사로 바로 지원하실건가요?
<MK-BB> 후후훗
<kkb110> 뭐하러오는데
<MK-BB> 집에 간다왜
<DHAN> 석사부터 지원하려구요
<kkb110> 내년겨울에 지원하실건가요? 이번겨울은 시간 많이 안남았는데
<kkb110> 그리고 분야가 어떻게되시죠?
<DHAN> 내년 후기(3,4월)쯤 하려구요
<DHAN> 지원은 시스템소프트웨어나 임베디드 게열로 하고 싶어요
<kkb110> 그렇군요.. 근데 3~4월에도 어플리케이션 받나보네요 몰랐는데
<DHAN> 저도 몰랐는데 1년에 2번 받더라구요
<DHAN> 전기, 후기로 나눠서 3월, 10월쯤에요
<MK-BB> 윈도7폰
<MK-BB> 괜찮게 나오는듯
<kkb110> 보통 12~1월이 가을학기어플리케이션 받고, 7~10월에 봄학기받는걸로 알고있는데
<DHAN> 아..저도 알아본게 얼마 되지 않아 정확하지는 않네요
<kkb110> 3월달에 부터 어드미션 통지 들어가고, 그때부터도 [가을학기]어드미션 계속 받는 학교는 안치열한곳이여서 아무때나 넣어도 가는곳이에요
<kkb110> 봄학기는 그렇게 일찍 받을리는 없고..
<DHAN> 사실 서울대 가고 싶어서
<kkb110> MK-BB: 맨하탄에서 너집 얼마나 멀어?
<MK-BB> 나 맨하탄에 사는데
<kkb110> 집 뉴저지랑 뉴욕 사이에 있대매
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ 그건 집이구
<MK-BB> 난 맨하탄에 살아
<MK-BB> -_-)
<kkb110> 몇번가?
<MK-BB> 아래 UN빌딩있는쪽
<MK-BB> 난 그딴거 생각안해
<kkb110> 자기가 몇번st에서 사는지도 모르냐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DHAN> 10월 말에 전기 모집을 알아봤는데 10월초에 원서 접수가 끝났더라구요; 원서 넣어도 가능성 없는 영어이긴 했지만;
<kkb110> 서울대요?
<DHAN> 네
<MK-BB> 생각안나.
<kkb110> nyu에서 얼마나먼데
<MK-BB> 한 15분정도
<MK-BB> 왜
<MK-BB> 찾아오게?
<kkb110> 한국에서 대학원가는것도, 석사는 뭐,,,,, 안나쁜거같아요, 돈적게드니
<kkb110> 아니 너가 찾아와야지
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 내가 뭐가 아쉽다구
<kkb110> 난 공부하느라 바빠서... 15분거리를 가기엔 너무 멀어
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 나도 바뻐
<kkb110> 지금도 학교에 있어 집에까지 10분걸리는데 걸어서..
<kkb110> 집에 안가 집이너무멀어서
<kkb110> 근데 내일 왜 집에 와 벌써 클래스 땡땡이?
<fudoyusei> 저기 혹시
<fudoyusei> Qt 부분 아시는 분이요?
<june> 어제도 우분투 설치 하려다가 안되고,... 오늘 다시 시도 해도 안되고....
<DHAN> ;;
<DHAN> 저도 설치 도중 진행이 안된적이 있는데..무선인터넷을 비활성화 시키니 설치가 된적이 있어요 ㅋ
<june> 제 파티션이 c : xp d : 데이터 h : 우분투 깔았다가 포멧 했는데 왜 부팅할때 우분투가 나올까요?
<june> 아 저도 무선인터넷 버튼 눌러서 끄고 설치 다 하고 설치 끝나서 다시 시작하라고 하니까 시작하다가 오류 나면서;;
<june> 부팅할때 우분투 나와서 눌루니까
<june> grub> 나오는데 이거 못 없얘 버려요??
<june> 우분투 버젼을 낮춰서 설치 해야 하나....?
<june> 삼성 센스 x05 노트북 우분투 버젼 몇 까지 깔리나요?
<lezail> d
<lezail> 안녕하세요
<cuwoom> XP에서 그놈터미널 사용할수 있는 방법 있을까요? ㅠ 몇일째 삽질중이네요 ㅠ
<edogawa_> bundo: 꾸벅, 안녕하시옵니까 _(__ )_
<bundo> ^^;
<edogawa_> 아름다운 밤이옵니다
<bundo> 어흐 추워 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<edogawakr> 쩌업;; 시스템이 꼬였나..
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<sangho> edogawakr,
<sangho> ㅎㅇ
<edogawakr> sangho: _(__ )_
<edogawakr> 5rodnjfaksdml znqnsxnfktj rmfjswl wjrdmd dksehlspdy zz
<edogawakr> 5개월만의 쿠분투라서 그런지 적응 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 먼저 자러갑니다
<edogawakr> 재부팅좀 해야겠군요
<bundo> 달라이 라마 트윗해야징
<edogawakr> ibus 삭제
<edogawakr> and reboot..
<edogawakr_> 후아
<bundo> 전아
<edogawakr_> 재시작
<bundo> 전시작
<edogawakr> bundo: 어떻게, 잘 지내고 계셨는지요
<edogawakr> bundo: 저 내년에 아파트로 이사갑니다
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> edogawakr  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7UeErWMPyo
<bundo> edogawakr http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13945
<bundo> 놀러와
<edogawakr> 시간되면요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 마이오피스 안와 보았징 에도가와?
<edogawakr> 네
<bundo> 와 봥
<bundo> 별거 없지만 쩝
<edogawakr> ㅋㅋ
<edogawakr> 금요일 저녁에 놀러가볼까요
<bundo> 지랄 내가 금요일 저녁에 있을꺼 같은가 ?
<edogawakr> 허..헐.. 무서워요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 먼 사무실이라면 내가 항상 있을꺼 같은가 ?
<bundo> 나 거기서 보기 힘듬
<bundo> 근처 술집에 엤슴
<bundo> 근처 술집에 있슴
<edogawakr> 덜덜
<bundo> 아무튼 토요일은 사무실근처에 있음
<bundo> 오든지 말든지 알아서 하기 바람
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-24
<imsu> 안녕하세용
<raison> 안녕하세요?
<raison> vlc에서 vo3+ 코덱을 지원하지 않는다 하여 동영상이 소리가 나질 않습니다.
<raison> 해당 코덱을 좀 찾아보니 vorbis_3_plus라는 코덱이더라구요.
<raison> 근데 아무리 찾아봐도 윈도우용 코덱밖에 없더라구요.
<raison> 혹시 저 처럼 이 코덱에 난감해 하셨던 분 계신지 그렇다면 하셨는지 궁금하네요.
<raison> 아이고.. 해결을 빼먹었네요. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-25
<MK-1> 흠
<MK-1> Seony_Work 뭐하심
<DHAN> 안녕하세요~
<senx> :D
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1290667052.png
<bundo> 오랜만에 스샷  한번 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> bundo님 스샷 잘 봤습니다. ^^
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14095
<bundo> 헤헤
<lexlove> 음.... 멋지네요 ^^
<lexlove> 다시 일하러 갑니다~
<bundo> 수고 하시와요
<bundo> ^^;
<MK-1> 흠
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 임수 발표 준비 잘됬남 ?
<imsu> bundo, 영 시원찮은데요 ㅋㅋ
<kkb110> smplayer 에서 파일을 encue하려면 무슨 옵션을 사용하죠? ---help쳐봐도 모르겠네요;;
<kkb110>  -add-to-playlist 이거구나 -_-;
<lexlove> imsu,오랫만이에요 ^^
<imsu> 쿨럭
<imsu> 아 춥다 ㅠ
<MK-1> Seony: 집이라는
<Seony> dd
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<MK-1> 흣
<lexlove> 퇴근하옵니다~~~
<uaeiaah> hi
<uaeiaah> did any body here
<uaeiaah> hiiiiii
<rroonn> hi to all
<rroonn> anyone?
<Seony> 게임계정 구걸이 날이 갈수록 심해지네
<Seony> 휴일이 길어서 그런지 왠지 동네도 조용한 느낌...
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-26
<lexlove> Seony, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 그런데 무슨 휴일인가요?
<lexlove> 일하러 갑니다 ^^
<Seony> Thanksgiving day에요.
<Seony> 미국 최대의 *명절*이죠.
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하십니꺼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 하이. 오랫만이네 바쁜가봐
<imsu> Seony, 노느라 바쁘죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 오늘 계속 있을거면 이따 수학 좀 물어볼께
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 언제쯤이요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄 대략 저녁때쯤?
<Seony> 별로 어려운 문제는 아닌 거 같은데, 내가 개념이 안잡혀서. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저번 중간고사는 A 받았어.
<imsu> 오우~ 추카 드립니다 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 문제가 쉽게 나왔더라고...
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 미적분이었죠?
<Seony> 이번 기말에는 극한값을 이용한 적분풀이인가, 적분을 이용한 극한 풀이인가 그래 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 적분.
<Seony> 극한값을 어떻게 계산하는지 감이 안와서 말야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 이따 한국시간으로 저녁 때쯤에 물어볼께.
<Seony> 며칠 전에 물어보고 싶었는데 요즘 irc에서 안보여서 못물어봤어
<Seony> 참 그건 그렇고, 너 군대 실무 어디에 있었어?
<imsu> 2사단이용
<Seony> 아.... 김포랬지.
<Seony> 이번에 연평도 애들 불쌍하다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쩝;; 뭐 어차피 짜고치는 고스톱에 놀아난 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 아... 너는 그렇게 생각하는구나...
<imsu> 죽은 사람만 불쌍하죠 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그렇지 뭐...
<Seony> 암튼 이따 다시 얘기하자.
<Seony> 지금 다른 숙제 해야돼 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 옛설~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 으아 난 PPT 만들기가 왜이리 안되죵 쩝
<Curz_> d
<autowiz> 아아
<MK-BB> DummyLogic
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 반갑습니다.
<DummyLogic> 분도님 계세요?
<DummyLogic> bundo: 핑!
<MK-BB> 안계십니다
<MK-BB> 오 계시내
<MK-BB> bundo 핑
<MK-BB> DummyLogic 쿼리좀 봐주세요
<DummyLogic> 네
<bundo> MK-BB 뽕
<bundo> DummyLogic 뽕
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> hanirc 좀 봐요
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 분도님!
<DummyLogic> 저번에 정보연대에서 전화가 왔던데
<DummyLogic> 알고 계시지요?
<bundo> sp..
<bundo> 네 제가 연락처 가르쳐 주었습니다.
<MK-BB> bundo: 오즈옹이 IDC가신답니다
<DummyLogic> 네 그런데 이메일로 받변을 보냈는데
<MK-BB> 시간내셔서 같이 가봐유
<bundo> 언제 ?
<DummyLogic> 그 이후도 아무 말도 없네요
<MK-BB> 일요일날 가신다던
<bundo> 난 시간 안나 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내일 오즈 오니깐 말해 줄께요
<MK-BB> 일요일 아침에 10시쯤
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 제가 대충은 말해놧서요
<bundo> 오케이
<bundo> DummyLogic 내일 꼭 와요
<MK-BB> bundo 아마...흠
<bundo> 누구 누구 온다고 함
<MK-BB> 아참 우분투 10.04LTS 서버 씨디좀 하나 준비해두세요
<MK-BB> 오즈님 가지구 가게
<DummyLogic> 네일 서울 시청에 출근 합니다.
<DummyLogic> ㅠ,ㅠ
<bundo> 알았심
<DummyLogic> 저 지금 광화문 시청에 있어요
<bundo> 그럼 중간에 오셔 DummyLogic
<DummyLogic> ㅜㅜ
<MK-BB> DummyLogic 흣
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 아무래도 그래야 할거같아요
<bundo> 오늘 IT 노조 모이네요
<DummyLogic> 주말에도 근무를 해야 하는 이놈의 SI!
<bundo> 음
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> IT노조도 있어요?
<DummyLogic> 금시 초문입니다.
<bundo> 그거요 민노총 산하
<bundo> http://it.nodong.net/index.php
<DummyLogic> 음... 있기는 있구나.. 그런데 그 노조가 힘이 하나도 없어 보이네요
<bundo> 앞으로 먼가 잘 되겠죠 ^^;
<DummyLogic> 그리 되면 좋겠지만
<DummyLogic> IT노조라.... 음...
<MK-BB> bundo 시디 꼭 부탁하는거임.ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 가면 꼭 맛나는 고기 살게요
<bundo> 시디 오즈님도 있을텐데
<MK-BB> 없으시대요
<bundo> 암튼 상암에 가진거는 시디 빡에 없심
<bundo> V,.b
<MK-BB> DummyLogic: 약속 했으니 분도님하구 같이 오셔요.. 고기 살게요
<MK-BB> 아... 한국은 술 몇살부터임?
<bundo> 뉴욕에 ?
<DummyLogic> 20살 부터임!
<bundo> 걍 얼굴 삭았으면 중딩도 가능
<MK-BB> bundo: 한국...
<DummyLogic> 그러나 만 19세면 대학생이기때문에 어지간하면 마실수 있음
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그럼 제가 술도 살게요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 아싸...
<DummyLogic> 어제 오늘 일진이 무지하게 좋네요.. 제가
<DummyLogic> 모두 미래의 일이기는 하지만... 스카웃도 있고.. 고기도 있고... 술도 있고....
<bundo> 저는 오늘 점심 먹다 언친듯 쩝
<DummyLogic> 전 어제 술 마셔서 지금 속이 정상이 아님!
<MK-BB> Seony: 애플에서 기여코는 세일 떳심
<MK-BB> 온라인에
<bundo> 어 그럼 나도 내일 세일 해야징
<bundo> 코분투 50%활인 해서 50원에
<bundo> 우분투 서버는 70원 >?
<bundo> MK-BB 70원 콜 ?
<MK-BB> bundo -_-)// 그냥 드리세요 고기 쏜다니까
<bundo> 난 고기 안먹음 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 되지 소 다 잘 안먹음 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 그럼 오리 살게요
<MK-BB> 오리고기 잘하는데 알아요
<bundo> 포항 오리로 부탁해요
<MK-BB> bundo: 일산으로 가시지요
<bundo> 저쪽 챈에서 잘 노니는 그 오리!
<MK-BB> 일산에 오리집 잘하는데 알아요
<bundo> 내일은 그래서 두루치기 집 갈꺼임
<bundo> 김치나 집어 먹으려고요 ㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 아 집에 오니까 은근히 좋더라는
<MK-BB> 지금 뉴욕입니다
<bundo> @,.@
<DummyLogic> 전 이제 퇴근합니다.
<DummyLogic> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<MK-BB> 즐퇴근!
<DummyLogic> 바이바이!
<bundo> 즐퇴근 하시와요
<MK-BB> bundo: 오즈님 19:45분차 타구 올라가신다던
<bundo> 서울로 ?
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> 암튼 내일 일찍 온다고 했심
<bundo> 우리 모임 일꾼임 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 헐
<MK-BB> 일꾼
<MK-BB> bundo http://ubuntu.bundo.biz좀 업뎃하시지요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 재부팅 슈슝 ~~ 내일 오즈님한테 잘 전달 해줄께요
<Seony> MK-BB: 애플 몇% 한대요? 근데 그거 off-line이랑 online이랑 다른 거 같던데
<MK-BB> 온라인 가봐요
<Seony> 학생할인 들어가니까 세일 안하네.
<MK-BB> 기다려봐요
<Seony> 그럼 그렇지, 애플이 어떤 회산데 설마 그렇게 세일하겠어요.
<Seony> 기다리긴 뭘 기다려요 ㅎㅎ 이미 가격나온거구만.
<Seony> 그냥 리퍼비쉬드 사야지
<MK-BB> http://store.apple.com/us?cid=CDM-US-DM-P0009963-167799-AOS&cp=em-P0009963-CONSOTH&sr=em
<Seony> MK-BB: 그러니까 그 가격이 student discounted price랑 똑같다니깐요
<Seony> MK-BB: 방금 walmart 갔다왔는데, 사람들 줄서있는 게 내가 보니까 2시간은 기다려야될 거 같아서 그냥 왔음 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자고 일어나서 내일 아침에나 가야지
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 내가 내일 가서
<MK-BB> 전화할게요
<MK-BB> 내가 좀있다
<MK-BB> 가서*
<MK-BB> 해리포터나 보구와야징
<Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 잠자러 고고씽
<imsu> Seony_Work, 계십니까
<imsu> sangho, 이제 수험생이 공부는 안하고 ㅋㅋ
<sangho> zzz
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 뭐하세요? ㅋㅋ
<sangho> 놀토라서..놀고 있죠
<imsu> 쿨럭
<sangho> 임수옹은 뭐하십니콰
<sangho> 어우졸려... 이만 자러 가보겟습다 안녕히 주무세요
<imsu> Seony, 헙헙 저녁에 일이생겨서 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony, 어디 가셨나봅니당
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 명절이라 예상치 못한 스케줄들이 생겼네
<imsu> Seony, 넹? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 명절이라니유? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Thanksgiving day가 그래도 미국에서는 명절급 휴일이거든 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 목금토일 연달아 4일이나 쉬니까...
<Seony> 보통 미국에서 이렇게 길게 쉬는 날이 거의 없거든
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 좋으시겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좋긴, 숙제의 부담감이...
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 쉬는날인데 왜요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 발표 준비 제대로 못해서 날새는 중입니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 난 일단 씻고 쇼핑하러 고고씽... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘이 Black Friday라서...
<imsu> 오홋 부럽 ..
<imsu> 전 한숨 붙이려고요
<imsu> 쇼핑 즐겁게 하십숑 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-27
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 오래간만입니다.
<MK-BB> autowiz: 붸ㅐㄺ
<autowiz> 지금 소모임 중이에요
<autowiz> 으흐흐
<DracoKr> 안녕하세요
<DracoKr> 아..조용하당..
<MK-BB> 흠
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-28
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 훗
<MK-BB> 뷁
<Eugene_Home> me 뷁 ?
<MK-BB> 하잇
<Eugene_Home> ....
<Eugene_Home> 들어오자마자 욕을 하고 그래요
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 앤드로이드에 쓰는 앱 뭐있으심?
<Eugene_Home> 어떤 종류의 앱이요 ?
<MK-BB> 혹시 AppBak으로 리스트 만들어서 보여주실수있심
<Eugene_Home> 와이 ?
<Eugene_Home> 스캠 하려고 ?
<MK-BB> 저도 앤드로이드 샀거든요
<Eugene_Home> 아이폰 산다고 하지 않았어요 ?
<MK-BB> 버렸심
<Eugene_Home> ...
<MK-BB> 그냥 앤드로이드 질렀심
<Eugene_Home> 흐음
<MK-BB> 앤드로이드 2.2 이라던
<Eugene_Home> 아이폰도 나쁘지는 않은데
<Eugene_Home> 플래쉬 안되서 짜증날뿐
<MK-BB> 물건이 안나와서.. 못샀심
<Eugene_Home> 흐음
<Eugene_Home> 어떤 폰을 샀는데요 ?
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home AppBak으로 리스트 만들어서 보여주세요
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home: T-Mobile MyTouch4G
<MK-BB> 샀심
<Eugene_Home> 시러요 -_-;;;;
<MK-BB> HTC일거임
<MK-BB> 에이
<MK-BB> 왜그러심~
<Eugene_Home> 그리고 난 애플백 쓰지도 않음
<Eugene_Home> 내 폰엔 다른 앱은 없고 오로지
<Eugene_Home> 언니들 사진 보는 앱으로가득 +_+
<Eugene_Home> 마켓에 보면 무지 많아요
<Eugene_Home> 아참 미성연자였죠 ? 쏘리 ~
<MK-BB> 아니요
<MK-BB> 저 20인데
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Eugene_Home> 20은 미성연인데요 ;;
<Eugene_Home> 만 21세가 성인
<MK-BB> 아닌데요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Eugene_Home> 뭐가아님 ?
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 하여튼 앱좀 갈켜줘요!ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 나도좀 가지구있게
<Eugene_Home> 오빠 믿지 발매 한데요 그거 설치해요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 한글 서치 하면 됨?
<Eugene_Home> 아직 발매 안했고
<Eugene_Home> 전에 했다가 중단된
<Eugene_Home> 안드로이드용 먼저 나온데요
<Eugene_Home> 연인간의 위치 추적 시스템
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 유진님이 설치한거 알려달라니까유
<Eugene_Home> 왜 ?
<Eugene_Home> 왜왜 날 스토킹하려해요 !!!!!
<MK-BB> 좋은거있으면 나도 받게요
<Eugene_Home> 음.. 좋은거라
<MK-BB> 다른친구들은 다 AppBak으로 리스트 만들어준
<Eugene_Home> 그 기준이 불확실한거라
<Eugene_Home> 알아도 할거 없음
<Eugene_Home> 그럼 그 친구들꺼 쓰면 되겠네
<Eugene_Home> 모르겠으면 앱 랭킹 알려주는 앱 있어요
<Eugene_Home> 그거 설치해서 그거 보고 맘에 드는거 설치해요
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home: 유진님이 쓰는거중에 useful한게 분명히 있을거임
<MK-BB> 그거 하나 덥석 물겠다는건데
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Eugene_Home> 없을거임
<Eugene_Home> 아 하나 있다
<Eugene_Home> 포켓 뭐더라
<Eugene_Home> 코펫 레전드
<Eugene_Home> 포켓
<Eugene_Home> 3d mmorpg 게임 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 앵그리 버드 써요?
<Eugene_Home> 그건 쓰는게 아니라 걍 하는거아니에요 ?
<MK-BB> 그거 다운하라던데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 사랑은 눈물이되
<MK-BB> 가슴에 남아
<MK-BB> 떠나지도 못한체
<MK-BB> 또길을 멈추내
<MK-BB> 리쌍 - 발레리노 中
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home: 하여튼, 전 내일 새벽6시에 LGA가야하기에...
<MK-BB> 잠을 청해야겠다는
<MK-BB> 아 집에왔는데... 그냥 놀다 가는듯.
<MK-BB> !트레이
<MK-BB> 굿나잇!!!
<Seony^Work> 앵그리버드, 그거 만든 애들이 안드로이드에서 못해먹겠다고 불평하던데.. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/11/19/angry_birds_maker_apologizes_for_android_fragmentation_issues.html
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 오늘도 일해요?
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 그거 본지오래됬심
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 나 기프트 카드 언제 줄 거에요?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 그거
<MK-BB> 곧드릴게요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ시간날때
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 금액 빵빵하게 한 200불? ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 아참.. 그럼 갤럭시탭 얼마에 파실래요
<Seony^Work> 아직 들어오지도 않았어요.
<MK-BB> 언제들어옴
<Seony^Work> 하와이는, 일단 물건이 들어오고 나서 얘기해야되요. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 언제온데요
<MK-BB> 물어보지
<Seony^Work> 본토에서 물건 풀리고 한 달 있다가?
<MK-BB> 지금 본토에 풀린지 거의 1달되갈걸요
<Seony^Work> 아 그래요? 그럼 들어오겠네.
<Seony^Work> 근데 언제 들어오는지는 물어봐도 소용이 없어요.
<Seony^Work> tracking이 안되서...
<MK-BB> 물건은 오더 했대요?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 어떻게 생겼는지 구경한다고 2개 주문했다네요
<MK-BB> 헐
<MK-BB> 2개
<MK-BB> 그중 하나 내가 덥석해올가
<Seony^Work> 왜냐면 dealer price도 워낙 비싸서 많이 오더 못했대요
<MK-BB> 티모빌 customer loyalty dept 찾으면
<MK-BB> 다해줄텐데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 솔직히, 저번에 마이터치 새로 받은 거 보구서 그게 훨씬 낫겠다느 생각 들더라구요.
<Seony^Work> retail store에서는 어쩔 수 없어요.
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 님도 해보세요
<MK-BB> 막 승질내서
<MK-BB> 전화기 하나 받아봐요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 일단 가게가 손해를 보면 안되기 때문에 limitation이 있는데, customer care에서는 손님이 해달라면 다 해주니까...
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 네고+승질내는건 세게에서 일등
<MK-BB> 저 잠이나 자러갈래요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 전화기 새로 하나 받은거, 친구 동생한테 얘끼해주니까
<Seony^Work> retail store에서는 절대 불가능한거라고... 말도 안된대요
<MK-BB> 서니옹 저모닝콜좀해주세요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 암튼, 나 기프트 카드 빨리 해주는거죠?
<MK-BB> 여기시간으로 4:45분으로
<Seony^Work> 전화기 좋은거 쓰는 사람이 alarm 없어요?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 해드린다구 했으니... 곧해드릴게요
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<Seony^Work> 폰 알람 써요. 예쁜 여자 목소리로. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 받을때까지 콜하세요
<MK-BB> 그래야 저 일어남
<MK-BB> 안그러면 못일어남
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 한번 잠들면 2시간정도밖에 못자는데.. 밤을샌지라... 오늘자면 안일어날듯
<MK-BB> 4:45AM 입니다
<Seony^Work> 일단 알람 셋업하고 잠 자요.
<MK-BB> 꼭 깨워주셔야함
<Seony^Work> 시간 봐서 전화해줄께요
<MK-BB> 꼭해주셔야함.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 제번호 917번호임
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 저 모닝콜해주실래유?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 굿나잇...
<Seony^Work> g'night
<Eugene_Home> .............
<Eugene_Home> 모닝 콜.... 여자 한테도 안해주는데 ;;;
<Seony^Work> 전 평생 해본적이... ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> ....
<autowiz> 분도님 계신가요...
<autowiz> 아니면 MK 군은??
<Eugene_Home> 분도님은 모르겠고 mk군은 자러간다고
<Eugene_Home> 어인 일이신지요 ?
<Eugene_Home> 이방의 권한은 써니님에게도 있는듯
<autowiz> 그렇군요... 뭐 개인적인 일이라 괜찮습니다.
<Seony^Work> 말씀하시자마자 들어오시는 걸 보니...
<autowiz> 분도님... 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^
<autowiz> 백업서버 지금 가동중이 아닌가요? 커널 패닉 걸려 있는거 같이 보이는데 말이지요
<bundo> sp..
<Seony^Work> u1i요?
<bundo> 네.. MK 가 fatab 수정으로 멈쳤답니다.
<bundo> fstab
<bundo>   /etc 에..
<Seony^Work> 헐... fstab은 왜...
<autowiz> u1i 는 아니겠지요
<bundo> 하드  마운트 한다고 쩝
<autowiz> ip 가 다르니
<Seony^Work> 아... u1i는 아니군요.
<bundo> autowiz  서버 말에요 사진좀 찍어 주세요
<bundo> 110.45.142.184 이거요 우분투 서버
<bundo> 사진좀 하나 찍어 주세요
<autowiz> 분도님 백업 서버 아이피가 .170 이 맞지요?
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 넵
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> autowiz 찾으심?
<MK-BB> autowiz: 사진 하나 찍어줘유
<MK-BB> bundo: 뷁
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 잠자기는 틀린듯
<MK-BB> bundo: 핑
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 핑
<MK-BB> autowiz: 핑
<autowiz> 아이피가 .170 이 맞지요?
<MK-BB> 넵
<MK-BB> 그리구 184 서버 사진 찍어주세요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 궁금함
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 훗
<MK-BB> autowiz: 아침6시에 나가야하는데 잠이 안오는
<autowiz> 어헐...
<MK-BB> autowiz: 아주 개판으로 되있지요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 멍멍이같이 망처놔서
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!
<autowiz> 뭐 마운트 안된다고 뭐라뭐라 하더군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/autowiz/memo/70098062663
<autowiz> 사진...
<MK-BB> 아... 데탑 이내
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, why
<MK-BB> 아 잠안와요
<Seony^Work> 그러면 나 기프트 카드 좀 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기본언어 세팅은 영어로? 한글로?
<MK-BB> 한글로 하셔유
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이제 설치 시작함둥...
<MK-BB> 로켈 ko.KR_UTF-8
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> autowiz 미러를 http://mirror.star4u.org 로 바꾸시면 될듯.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 음냐
<autowiz> 넵
<MK-BB> 아 고마워서!! 꼭 밥살게유.ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> autowiz 150 서버가 vps 들어있는 서버인데..흐흣
<MK-BB> 그거 꺼지며 ㄴ다죽음
<MK-BB> bundo !!
<keuyeon> 안녕하세요?
<keuyeon> vlc가 vo3+ 오디오 형식을 지원하지 않는 다는데 혹시 해결 방법을 알 수 있을까요?
<keuyeon> 찾아보니 ogg-vorbis-3-plus라는 코덱이던데 아직 리눅스느 지원하지 않는 거 같더라구요.
<Seony^Work> keuyeon, 혹시 꼭 vlc여야만 하는 거에요?
<keuyeon> 아니요..
<Seony^Work> mplayer -ac help | grep vorbis 라고 터미널에서 한 번 해보세요.
<keuyeon> ffvorbis    ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Vorbis  [vorbis]
<keuyeon> vorbis      libvorbis working   OggVorbis Audio  [libvorbis]
<keuyeon> vorbisacm   acm       working   OggVorbis ACM  [vorbis.acm]
<keuyeon> 이렇게 나오네요.
<Seony^Work> mplayer에는 있네. mplayer에서 한 번 재생해보세요..
<keuyeon> 아.. 네
<Seony^Work> 잘 되나요?
<keuyeon> 아.. 죄송해요. mplayer가 계속 error opening/initializing 이게 떠서...
<keuyeon> 요거 해결하고 봤는데 음.. 여전히 소리는 안나오네요..
<keuyeon> vo_driver에서 'xv'로 설정해주니 영상은 나오구요. 혹시 ao_driver도 뭘 해줘야 할까요??
<Seony^Work> 음... vorbisacm 이게 vo3+라고 하는데, 저도 좀 더 알아봐야할 거 같네요.
<Seony^Work> 아까 알아보니까 지금은 안쓰이고 사라진 코덱이라고 본 거 같아요
<keuyeon> 아.. 네
<keuyeon> 윈도용은 지원을 하는 것 같더라구요.. 것두 공짜루.. --_-;
<Seony^Work> 혹시 가능하시면 이거 받아서 해보세요 http://sourceforge.net/projects/oggmux/
<MK-BB> autowiz: 서버 잘설치되나요?
<autowiz> 설치 끝
<autowiz> X 는 안깔았는데 말이지요
<MK-BB> X 안깔아도되유
<MK-BB> 서버인데요 뭐
<MK-BB> 아이디/비번좀 쿼리로
<MK-BB> 흣
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MK-BB> 흠
<star1> 흠
<autowiz> 삼척 고고싱
<MK-BB> 굿~
<MK-BB> autowiz 리버스 아이피 신청 거기서 해주나요?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 곧바로?
<MK-BB> bundo :p
<bundo> 계정 만들었심
<bundo> 파닭 아들들과 먹으려고 시켰심 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> shriekout 매지님 올만 임
<shriekout> bundo, 안녕하세요
<shriekout> 세미나는 잘 하셨나요?
<bundo> shriekout 앞으로 우분투 포럼하고 김프 싱크 백업 할꺼에유 ㅎ
<bundo> 네 잘했습니다.,
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> 인터파크 상무도 오시고 테라텍 사장님이 우리에게 저녁도 사고,..
<bundo> 참 고3도 왔어유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 여대생도 오고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우리 스타일 좀 발전 했심더
<shriekout> 오오
<bundo> 나 여대 갈꺼임
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 마져 전교조 광주 교사 세미나 알아 봐야징
<bundo> 곧 방학 이오는군요
<bundo> 매지님은 와서 여교사 꼬시세유
<bundo> 난 술판 벌리고 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 술 끊기로 했습니다. -ㅅ-;;;
<shriekout> 요즘 술먹고 사고만 쳐서... ㅠㅅㅠ
<bundo> 좋은 선택입니다
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 해피타이머 의존성 줄일수 없을깡 ?
<bundo> 같이 설치 되는 의존 패키지가 부담이 되유
<shriekout> 흠...
<bundo> 18메가 인가 전부 ..?
<shriekout> 꽤 되죠... -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 나눔 글꼴도 부피가 커졌고 쩝
<shriekout> 해피타이머는 나중에 코분투에서 빼야할 것 같은데요...
<shriekout> 공식 지원 패키지도 아니고... :)
<shriekout> 필수 유틸리티도 아니니... 빼야한다고 생각... :)
<bundo> 그래두 국내 유일의 GTK 프로그램인디
<bundo> 하하하
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo: 핑
<MK-BB> bundo !!!꼭 제가 찾으면 안계심
<semosi> 내 브라우져에 문제가 있는것인가? 조금전 까지만 해도 사람들의 말소리가 들렸는데 들어올때마다 텅비어 있다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 파닭 먹고 왔습니다.
<bundo> MK-BB  스카이프 로 하자고
<MK-BB> bundo -_-)
<bundo> 녹북 끄내야징
<MK-BB> 지금 집이라 스카입 못함
<bundo> 나도 지금 집이라  국제 전화 못함 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 사무실에서 가능 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 하여튼
<MK-BB> 백업서버 설치 다했어요
<MK-BB> 오즈님 밥좀 사드리지.ㅎ
<bundo> 알아요 오즈님 어제 나하고 3차까지 갔음
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 계심?
<MK-BB> ㅎ
<bundo> 1차 두루치기 2차 호프집 3차 투다리
<bundo> 오즈 이친구 내가 전부터 맘에 들어서
<semosi> 날씨도 추웠는데 탈없이 마무리 되었나 보네요 ^^
<bundo> 우리 서버 관리자로 하려고요
<MK-BB> bundo 서버 사진 보심?
<bundo> semosi 넵 ^^;
<bundo> 어 나한테 왔나 ?
<MK-BB> http://blog.naver.com/autowiz/memo/70098062663
<bundo> 가산 KIDC 징
<bundo> ?
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> 오케이 우리 포럼 사람들에게 구경 시켜 주려고 ...
<bundo> 헤헤
<MK-BB> 그럼 서버 어케 할가요?
<MK-BB> ㅈ제가 bind잡아볼거임
<bundo> 기존꺼는 그대로
<MK-BB> 저녁때
<bundo> 그리고 새서버는 싱크로
<MK-BB> bundo 후원금좀 받아와요
<bundo> 없어
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내가 내줄깡 ?
<bundo> 암튼 작은거 보다 큰거 생각 해야함
<MK-BB> 진짜 주시게요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 호주머니에 7000원 있슴
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> =-_-=
<bundo> 에고 다시 거실 가야징
<bundo> ^^; 나중 보자고
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> bundo 잠자야하는데
<MK-BB> 잠이 안오는
<MK-BB> 쩝
<MK-BB> 3시간있다가 공항행
<MK-BB> Seony 흣
<MK-BB> 기여코는 잠도 안잤다늕
<lyuso> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 전 능력있는 옵이랍니다
<lyuso> 한국은 추워요 ~_~
<MK-BB> 여기도 추울거임
<lyuso> ........;;;;
<MK-BB> 하여튼
<MK-BB> 전 공항가야해서
<lyuso> 옙
<MK-BB> Seony^Work -_-)
<MK-BB> 흠
<lyuso> 써니님이 지금도 계실려나요.....
<MK-BB> 30분전에 저 깨워주실분이
<MK-BB> -_-)
<lyuso> 아마 주무시러 가시지 않은걸까요?.......
<MK-BB> 지금 거기
<MK-BB> 1시인걸료
<lyuso> ........ 오전 1시.....
<MK-BB> 전 노트북 끕니다
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 11시*
<lyuso> 넵
<lyuso> 안녕히 가세요......=_)
<MK-1> Seony: 미워요
<lyuso> .......
<MK-1> 공항 도착
<MK-1> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 조금 걸리셧네요...
<MK-1> 아뇨
<MK-1> 도착한지는
<MK-1> 한 20분됨
<MK-1> 아니
<lyuso> 네.......
<MK-1> 30-40분되요
<MK-1> 그냥
<MK-1> 노트북 키기가 귀차니즘에
<lyuso> =_=;;
<lyuso> 언제 출발이신지는 몰라도 아마 얼마 안남으신 것 같은 느낌이에요
<MK-1> bundo:  계심?
<MK-1> lyuso: 원래는 9시비행기였는데 경유해서 가는거
<lyuso> 네....
<MK-1> 카운터에서 오늘 자리 남는다구 퍼스트로 업그레이드해주고
<MK-1> 직행 주었심
<MK-1> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lyuso> ...... 돈이......
<MK-1> 너무 행복
<lyuso> 무서워요
<MK-1> 전 돈더안냈심
<MK-1> 그냥 해주던
<lyuso> 신기하네요........@_@
<MK-1> 제가 밀리언 마일러라
<MK-1> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lyuso> ........아하......
<MK-1> bundo: 핑
<MK-1> bundo: 핑
<lyuso> 으으 추워
<MK-1> 여기는 그렇게 춥지는 않던데
<MK-1> 30F지만
<MK-1> -_-)
<MK-1> 제가 추위는 안타는지라
<lyuso> -_- 그정도면 춥다고 생각해요.
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 아 비행기 타러 갈준비 슬슬 해야겠군요
<lyuso> 넵
<MK-BB> 분도님 나오시면
<MK-BB> 제가 찾는다구
<MK-BB> 말씀주세요
<MK-BB> 스카이프~
<lyuso> 넵
<MK-BB> 서니님도 나오실거임
<lyuso> 네
<MK-BB> 전 갑니다
<lyuso> 안녕히가세요
<lyuso> 저도 스카이프가 있네요 !_!
<ajdll5> 누가 네트워크 관련한 질문좀 해결해주실분 안계시나요?ㅠ
<ajdll5> 여러분 ㅠㅠ
<ajdll5> 저좀 도와주세여..
<ajdll5> help me..
<ajdll5> plz.
<ajdll5> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요. 우분투 DHCP 에서 IP주소를 할당받지 못합니다. Mac주소를 보내게 dhcp3.conf를 수정도 해봤지만 안되구요 신기한점은 xp로 멀티부팅했을때에는 인터넷 접속이 됩니다
<ajdll5> 여러 싸이트들을 돌아다녀봐도 명확한 해답을 찾지못했구요 원문으로된 외국싸이트에서는 이같은 문제가 많다고 써있는거 같았습니다.
<lyuso> SIS 칩일 경우 해결불가능입니다.
<ajdll5> 랜카드는 rtl 8193/810x 입니다
<lyuso> 그러면 제조사에서 제공한 드라이버를 컴파일해서 설치하시면 어떨까요?
<ajdll5> 물론 그것도 다 해보았구요 커널에도 이미 적재된 상태입니다
<ajdll5> 8193too 으로 적재되어잇꼬 lsmod로 확인했습니다
<lyuso> ....종료후에 켜보셧나요?
<lyuso> 제부팅 말고.......
<ajdll5> 네
<ajdll5> networking restart 도 해보고 재부팅도해보고 포멧후 재설치도 해보았구요
<lyuso> 딱히 짚이는 부분은 없네요.......
<ajdll5> xp에서 멀티부팅시에만 인터넷이 가능합니다
<ajdll5> 저같은 문제가 은근히 많은걸로 알고잇는데 해결책이없네요 ㅠ
<lyuso> 가장 최근 이슈에서는 완전종료후 제시작으로 해결하곤 하던데 이런 이슈는 처음이네요.
<ajdll5> 랜카드가 두개가 잇는데 무선랜 유선랜이거든요 이게 문제가 될수있을까요?
<lyuso> 둘 다 있으면 따로 동작합니다......
<lyuso> 아니면 어느 하나를 꺼버릴 수도 있구요
<lyuso> 둘 다 동작한다고 문제가 있진 않던걸로 기억합니다.
<ajdll5> dhcp에서 ip주소를 할당받지 못하는 이유중에 랜카드 설정 관련된 부분과 하드웨어적인 문제 부분을 빼고는 다른 이유는 없을까요?
<lyuso> 혹시 wan 미니포트를 사용해서 접속하는 환경은 아니죠?
<ajdll5> 네.
<ajdll5> 케이블 로 바로 상용해요
<lyuso> 그러면 딱히 소프트웨어적인 문제는 없는 것으로 보입니다.
<ajdll5> 그럼 버그일까요?
<lyuso> 데스크톱이라면 다른 렌카드를 사용해 보시는것도 확인방안일 수 있습니다.
<ajdll5> 랩탑입니다 ㅠ
<lyuso> 역시 렙톱.....
<noth> 제가 root로 접속하게 해주세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ajdll5> 인터넷이 안되는데 ㅋㅋ
<noth> 그렇군요
<noth> dhcp 실패하는 부분 로그를 뿌려주세요
<ajdll5> 근데 랜카드 에 810x 이부분은 무슨뜻인지 아시나요?
<ajdll5> dhcp 실패하는 부분 로그는 어디에서 확인해요
<ajdll5> ?
<ajdll5> dmesg | grep ?
<noth> dhcp 클라이언트에서 보는게 젤 정확할거에요
<noth> 전 10.04인데
<noth> dhclient 이거써요
<ajdll5> 저두요;;
<ajdll5> dhcp3/dhclient.conf 여기잇는 내용을 뿌리라는건가여?
<noth> dhclient eth0  이런식으로 입력하면 ip받아올꺼에요
<ajdll5> 아 그럼 그 로그는 어디에 저장되나요?
<noth> 화면에 출력될꺼에요
<ajdll5> 아..그럼 해보고 올꼐요 ㅠ
<noth> 보통 NIC가 정상적이면...
<ajdll5> 네
<noth> dhcp 클라이언트 켜고
<noth> tcpdump나 wireshark 켜고 로그보면 대부분 원인 나와요
<noth> 물론 NIC랑 드라이버가 정상 동작할때요
<ajdll5> tcpdump 랑 wireshark 가 뭔지좀 설명해주실수있나요?
<noth> dhcp 클라이언트켜면
<noth> ap랑 nic랑 통신하잖아요 둘이서
<ajdll5> ;;죄송한데 ap는..뭐죠?
<noth> 둘이 뭔짓하는지 보여주는거죠.. 패킷캡쳐
<noth> 무선 아닌가요? 유선인가요?
<ajdll5> 유선이요
<noth> 그럼 ap 아니고 dhcp 서버랑요
<ajdll5> 아 네..
<noth> dhcp 클라이언트랑 dhcp 서버랑 둘이 뭔짓하는지 보는거에요
<ajdll5> tcpdump랑 wireshark를 키라고 하셨는데 이건 무슨 말이예요?
<noth> 일단 dhclient메세지보고
<noth> 감이 안오면 tcpdump쓰시면되요
<ajdll5> 아 네.
<ajdll5> 일단 dhclient 메세지 가져올꼐요!
<ajdll5> noth 님
<noth> 네
<ajdll5> dhclient eht0 으로 출력해봤는데요
<ajdll5> execve(/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script,...): No such file or directory
<ajdll5> listening on ldf/eth/(제 랜카드 Mac주소)
<ajdll5> sending on 위와 동일
<ajdll5> recieve_packet failed on eth0: Network is down
<noth> network is down이래요...
<ajdll5> 네;;
<ajdll5> 그게 정확히 무슨뜻이죠?
<ajdll5> 네트워크가 죽은게 그러니깐 dhcp를 못찾는다는건가요?
<noth> 다운됐다는거죠 껴져있다는
<ajdll5> 아! 그리고 xp로 멀티 부팅시에는
<ajdll5> 유선랜카드에 불이 들어오는데
<noth> 장치명이 eth0는 맞나요?
<ajdll5> 우분투로 부팅시에만 랜카드선에 불이 안들어와요;;
<ajdll5> 방금전에 알아냈어요
<ajdll5> 네
<ajdll5> eth0 맞아요
<noth> ifconfig eth0 up 하면
<noth> up되요
<ajdll5> ifup eth0으로 했는데 같은 결과 나왔어요
<noth> 그럼 up를 못시키는거네요
<ajdll5> eth0 을 ifconfig로 확인하면 ip주소 빼고는 다 정상적으로 출력되구요
<noth> ifconfig에서 UP이라고 나오나요?
<ajdll5>  아니요
<noth> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:15:b2:e2
<noth>           inet6 addr: fe80::21f:16ff:fe15:b2e2/64 Scope:Link
<noth>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<noth> 3번째 줄에 UP <- 이거 나와야 UP된거에요
<noth> 저게 UP안되면 dhcp랑은 상관없어요
<ajdll5> 네 up으로 나와있어요
<ajdll5> 님 그런데 제 노트북뒤에 유선랜 꼽는 잭에서 원래는 불이 깜빡이잖아요. 그런데 우분투로 멀티부팅하면 불이 깜빡거리질 않네요;;
<ajdll5> 지금은 xp로 멀티부팅한 상탠데 불 깜빡거리고 인터넷도 정상적으로 되구요
<noth> 유선만쓰시는거죠? 유선은 꺼져있고?
<noth> 무선..
<ajdll5> 유선만 쓰는거예요
<ajdll5> 무선은 사용한적두 없구요;
<noth> UP돼있는데 왜 DOWN이라고 나올까요...
<noth> 랜카드가 뭐에요?
<ajdll5> rtl 8139/810x 예요
<ajdll5> 리얼택꺼
<noth> 모델명이
<ajdll5> 모델명이 RTL 8139/810x요
<noth> 8139면... 일반적인건데요
<noth> 커널 모듈은 뭐 올라가있어요?
<noth> 커널 모듈이랑 커널 버젼이요
<ajdll5> 커널모듈에는 8139too구요 커널버전은 9.04버전이예요
<noth> 커널 메세지는 특별한거 나온거 없나요?
<ajdll5> noth 님 그런데 우분투로 멀티 부팅시에 랩톱 뒤에 랜선 연결한 부분이 원래 녹색 불빛이 깜빡이잖아요 그런데 그불빛이 죽어있는데 이건 랩톱이 랜카드를 인식을 못하는건가요?
<ajdll5> 네 특별한건 없어요
<noth> 원래 정상적이면 불이 들어와야해요
<ajdll5> xp로 멀티부팅을 해야지만 불빛이 깜빡이구 인터넷이 되네요
<noth> 근데 불이 안들어와도
<noth> 인식하면 down으로는 안나와요
<ajdll5> 도무지 왜이러는지 ㅠㅠ
<noth> ifconfig에선 UP으로 나오는데
<noth> dhcp에선 down으로 나오는게 이상하고요
<noth> 일단 dhcp쓰지말고
<noth> 그냥 IP할당해보세요
<ajdll5> dhcp를 안쓰고 어떻게 ip를 할당해요?
<noth> 윈도우에서 사용하고 있는 IP적어두신다음에요
<ajdll5> 그것도 이미 해봤어요
<noth> ifconfig eth0 IP
<noth> 그다음에 gw로 ping해보세요
<ajdll5> 그런데 윈도우 셧다운 되면서 ip주소를 반납하니깐 그 주소가 안되요 ㅠ
<ajdll5> route 명령어 쳐봐도 gw도 안잡혀져잇어요
<ajdll5> route 자체가 비어져있어요
<ajdll5> resolv.conf 도 비어있구요
<noth> 네 gw는 route add default gw gwIP로 추가해야해요
<noth> resolv.conf도 수동으로 추가요
<noth> 일단 동작확인하는거니
<noth> ping gw로 해서 되면은
<noth> route add default gw GWIP dev eth0
<ajdll5> 근데 윈도우 종료시에 ip주소를 반납하면 할당받앗던 주소는 사용이 안되지 않나요?
<noth> resolv.conf는 수동으로 입력하세요
<noth> 그건 서버 설정이에요
<noth> 보통 제한 안되있어요
<noth> 서버라고하니 이상하군요 게이트웨어 설정이에요
<ajdll5> 아..네 그럼 님말씀대로 하고 다시올께요!
<redcap> 하이요~
<redcap> 으어 우분투 새버전이랄까 -_-... 10.10 을 깔아봣는데 10.04랑 틀리게 약간 실행이 끊어지는 ㅠㅠ
<redcap> 리하이~
<redcap> 혹시 twitux 사용하시는분 계신가용?
<ajdll5> noth 님
<noth> 네
<ajdll5> no such process 라고 뜨네요 -_-
<noth> 뭐에 대한 결과죠?
<ajdll5> route add default gw gwip dev eth0 입력했는데
<ajdll5> 그렇게 나와요
<ajdll5> lsmod 쳐보니깐
<ajdll5> 8139too 모듈이 없더라구요
<ajdll5> 대신에 8139cp 랑 mii 는 떠있구요
<noth> gwip부분에 ip넣으신거 맞죠?
<ajdll5> 네
<noth> eth0는 생성되있나요?
<ajdll5> 아니요
<ajdll5> ifconfig 쳐보니깐
<ajdll5> eth0도 없더라구요
<ajdll5> ifconfig eth0 up으로 다시 나오게한다음에
<ajdll5> 똑같이 route 쳐도 no such process 라고 나오구요
<noth> ifconfig eth0 IP 는 하셨어요?
<ajdll5> 아뇨;;
<ajdll5> 아 그때는 invalid argument 라는 메세지가 뜨더라구요
<noth> No such process는 eth0에 ip가 할당 안되서 나느거 같네요
<noth> ifconfig eth0 IP up
<noth> route add default gw gwip dev eth0해야겠네요
<ajdll5> 님말씀대로
<ajdll5> 터미널 말구도
<ajdll5> x  window 상태에서
<ajdll5> 네트워크 매니저로 설정했는데
<ajdll5> eth0이 사라지거나 아니면 인식을 안하더라구요
<noth> 네트워크 매니져 죽여버리고 터미널로 하세요
<noth> 테스트할때는
<ajdll5> 네
<ajdll5> 네트워크 매니저는 어떻게 죽이나요?
<noth> ps -ef | grep Ne
<noth> 해서 kill로 죽이면 될껄요
<ajdll5> 아..
<ajdll5> 님 그런데 네트워크 모델이름중에
<ajdll5> 810x 라는게 무슨의민지 짐작가시나요?
<noth> x는 대수 아닐까요?
<ajdll5> 우분투 설치할때 우분투에서 잡아준 모듈이
<ajdll5> 제 랜카드랑 안맞을수도 있지 않나요?
<noth> 별로 그럴 가능성은 없어 보이네요
<ajdll5> 제가 이제 나가봐야되서 테스트는 못할거같아요 ㅠ
<noth> 8139cp 아니면 8139too 둘장 하나일꺼에요
<noth> 네
<ajdll5> 만약 님이 말씀하신대로
<noth> 좋은 결과 있길 바래요
<ajdll5> 해서 인터넷이 됬다면
<ajdll5> 뭐가 문제일까요?
<noth> 찾아봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<noth> 터미널에서 테스트해서 잘되면
<noth> 네트워크 매니져가 이상한거겠죠
<redcap> 음 혹시 글자가 깨지는게... 유니코드로 하면 안깨지는거죠?
<redcap> 근데 여기 채널은 안깨지는데 다른 채널은 깨지면 어떻게 해야하죠?
<ajdll5> 아 그리구 8139cp랑 8139too 가 서로 다른모듈이예요?
<noth> 다르니깐 이름을 다르게 하지 않았을까요?
<ajdll5> 근데 그 모듈이 두개 동시에 올라와있던데 ㅡㅡ;;
<ajdll5> 상관없나요?
<noth> 잘 모르겠어요
<noth> modprobe -r 로
<ajdll5> 네 ㅠㅠ 감사합니다
<noth> 8139cp 제거해보고 테스트해봐야죠
<ajdll5> 아하 -_-..아 명령어를 제대로 모르니 테스트를 하고싶어도 ㅠㅠ
<ajdll5> 어쨌든 도움주셔서 감사합니다
<ajdll5> 저 가볼꼐요!
<noth> 네 좋은 하루되세요
<noth> Latin/Unicode Hybrid 쓰네요 전
<noth> 기본 값인거 같아요
<noth> hanric는 cp949쓰고요
<redcap> 아 그렇군요
<redcap> 음... 지금 irc.hanirc.org 여기 서버  멀티로 접속중인데 -_-); 이상하게 저기만 깨져서 보이네요;
<redcap> 예전엔 바로 바꾸면 됫는데 =_=;
<twinsenx> 우분투 10.04루 리플룩 미니 데스크탑 꾸몄는데 몇 달 더 기다릴걸 그랬나봐욤 -_- 이게 더 맘에 드는데... http://www.ecopc.kr
<redcap> 우어 대박 귀엽네 ㅎ
<ripple> 떠돌이 bugbear님의 '웰컴 투 우분투'가 예스24에 이어 알라딘에도 떴네욤. 알라딘이 주거래처라서 저는 여기서 ㅎ
<lyuso> 와웅 나왔군요
<ripple> 예약판매라서 빨라야 12월 8일에 배송될거입니다.
<redcap> 오... 저 책 보면 초보도 조금 다룰수 있을까요;
<shriekout> 저~ 예약했습니다. =3
<ripple> ^^ 저는 방금 주문했습니다. 읽어보고 따라해보고 저처럼 초보도 조금 다룰수 있게되는지 포럼에 글 올려볼게여 ㅋ
<ripple> gui 위주로 저처럼 터미널명령어 거의 못쓰는 사람을 위한 책이니... 터미널명령어를 더 능숙하고 친근하게 사용하려는 목적이시라면 ^^ 분도님이 배포하시는 pdf 북을 참고하시옵서소.
<redcap> 아.. 저도 gui 위주인 초보라... 도움이 되겠군요!
<ripple> 아흑 벌써 심야로 접으드는군염
<redcap> 헐 벌써 1시가 다되가네요;
<redcap> 트위터 클라이언트-_- 왜케 글을 못읽어 올까요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-21
<razGon_GNM> 오늘도 조용한 하루가 될거 같습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아침 한시간 번쩍하다가. 조용히 잠드는.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 조용한 아침입니다.
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 안년하세영
<razGon_GNM> 후.. 환자왔네요. 무서운 환자 의사탓하는 환자
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 잘해줄려고 치료하면 그치료 한뒤에 통증 보인다는 환자
<razGon_GNM> 처음에는 미안한데요. 한 10번정도 들으면 질려요.
<grr> Hi
<Seungtak> grr: 할룽~
<grr> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> grr: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ni haoma?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> 요새 바빠서 계속 주말에도 회사나가게 되네요 ;;
<yemharc> grr 안그래도 들었어요.
<imsu> yemharc grr 안녕하세요
<yemharc> "난 택시비를 위해 야근을 하는가 야간식대를 위해 야근을 하는가"
<grr> ...
<imsu> razGon_GNM: ㅋㅋ 진료 잘 하셨어요?
<yemharc> imsu 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 환자 오셨습니다. 보고 올께요^^;
<grr> yemharc: 금요일 저녁에 지하철에서 전화가 오더라구요.. make xconfig에 니꺼 기능 안나온다. 어떻해요 나가야지 = =;
<yemharc> .....
<grr> 그런데 회사가고보니 이거저거 하다보니 저녁이고 저녁때 릴리즈 끝나니 야 술빨자 그러고..
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> ...음
<yemharc> 난 뭐가 아쉬워서 아침부터 LTE에 관한 논쟁을 하고 있는가....
<yemharc> 국가통계청까지 뒤져가며 싸우고 있네....
<imsu> 아쉬우니깐~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 심심해서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 알바들하고 왜 싸워
<yemharc> 아뇨 구플이라 딱히 알바는 아니에요
<yemharc> 이야~
<yemharc> 결국 마이크로소프트웨어 컬럼까지 뒤지고 있엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 버라이즌 LTE스펙시트도 던져줄까나
<grr>  /_\;;
<DarkCircle> 여기가 미국 아닌 이상 LTE는 걸음마 수준도 못되는 상황이라 논쟁 거리가 못되는 =3
<yemharc> 근데 그것보다
<yemharc> 확실히 사람들이 언플에 많이 당하는군요
<yemharc> LTE는 망교체 비용이 저렴하다.... 이 헛된 신화는 대체 어디서 나온겨
<DarkCircle> 저렴하긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> "예전에 비해서"
<DarkCircle> 그것도 KT에만 국한된 얘기임.
<yemharc> 그럼 2G -> 3G넘어올 떈 안테나만 바꾼게 아니라 기지국 철탑부터 다시 세웠남
<DarkCircle> SKT나 LGT에서 그런얘기하는넘들은 그냥 호갱님들 =3
<yemharc> 저렴하다면 저렴하죠
<DarkCircle> SKT는 일단 1조원이라는 빚을 호갱님들이 부담하고
<DarkCircle> LGT는 자사의 주파수를 재활용하는 대신에
<DarkCircle> 기존의 장비를 몽땅 갈아엎어야 하기 떄문에 (먼산)
<yemharc> 로밍에 관해서 안테나 두개 세개 붙일 필요가 없어지긴 했으니까요
<yemharc> LTE의 진짜 강점은 기존에 통일/규격화 안되어 있던 것들이 표준화 작업이 진행되서
<yemharc> 로밍 등의 "통신 호환성"이 높아진 게 장점인거지
<drake_kr> 아 만약 아잉폰 못 쓰게 되면 2G폰으로 고고싱해야지
<DarkCircle> KT는 이미 2G망에 대한 서비스를 "사실상종료" 했고
<DarkCircle> 남은건 SKT인데 얘네들 2G를 어떻게 관리할지는 의문.
<drake_kr> ...CDMA폰이라면 어떨까..
<DarkCircle> 아마 3사 비교해서 주파수 보유 대역이 가장 넓은 기업체가 SKT라서
<DarkCircle> SKT는 그래도 2G종료할 시기를 덜 당겨도 될듯.
<DarkCircle> 그 얘기는 뭐냐면 ...
<DarkCircle> 주파수 관련 지출이 가장 높은 기업이 SKT라서 SKT의 통신요금이 제일 비싸다는 얘기가 되죠.
<DarkCircle> "고객 부담률"이 높은 기업체.
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 하지만 그렇다고 LG로 가기엔 품질이 너무 개같..
<DarkCircle> LGT나 KT는 그냥 가지고 있는 주파수 대역 써도 문제는 없 ...
<drake_kr> 눈감으면 코베어가는 속도 LTE
<DarkCircle> LGT는 사실 지금 고객을 더 받으면 안되는게 한참 장비전환중이라 서비스가 개같을 수밖에 없어요.
<drake_kr> 으아니
<drake_kr> 3년전부터 장비전환이라니
<DarkCircle> 이번에 제가 아는 오라클 엔지니어 이전 회사 퇴사하고 LGT DBA 하청으로 들어갔는데
<DarkCircle> 거기 지금 장난 아님 ...
<DarkCircle> 아직도 시스템 통합중 - -;
<drake_kr> 실제 아저씨들 이야기 들어보니 LGT는 갈만한데가 못 되더군요
<drake_kr> 까놓고 KT는 주위에 들리는 얘기만 들어봐도 직원대우가 좋고
<drake_kr> SK는 인맥이 없어서 이야기를 들어볼수가 없고요
<drake_kr> 아마, 돈은 되지만 대우는 좆같지 않을까 생각을 해보긴 하는데.. 흠
<razGon_GNM> 후...
<razGon_GNM> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> KT는 양재랑 강남만 아니면 돼요 (먼산)
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 양재나 강남도 괜찮아보이긴 하던디..
<razGon_GNM> 아.... 제가 지금 KT쓰고 핸폰은 유플러스 쓰는데. 쿼티폰으로 가야 하는데..
<drake_kr> LGT는 윗대갈들은 대기업이고 직원들은 정직원이면서 비정규직같은 대우 받는곳
<razGon_GNM> 약정 1년 남았는데 언제 바꾸나?(먼산)
<razGon_GNM> 엘지 경영진이 완전 바보들.
<razGon_GNM> 누군가 경영 잘하는 사람이 잘하고 있다가 나간듯.
<drake_kr> 그러니까 고생은 고생대로 하면서 욕은 욕대로 처먹는 이상한곳
<DarkCircle> KT 양재 강남 농횹 양재 이런 곳은
<DarkCircle> 그야말로 엔지니어가 개만도 못하게 되는 "지옥"이죠
<drake_kr> 에이
<DarkCircle> 영업맨 아닌 이상 가는거 절대 비추.
<drake_kr> LG만 하것어요?
<DarkCircle> OKJSP에도 많이 올라왔어요
<DarkCircle> LG보다 더 심한데 =3
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> KT 하도급의 엔지니어면 그럴거에유
<drake_kr> 정직원 대우는 좋아요
<grr> 아 걔들은 고마워요.. 걔들이 장비팔아주거든요 사업할수록 고맙죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 하도급 아닌데도 바닥급 실무 엔지니어 대우는 그닥이예요.
<drake_kr> 근데 그 정직원은 비율이 얼마 안되고..
<DarkCircle> "바닥급".
<drake_kr> 아니 바닥급 실무 엔지니어가 kt에 왜 있어요
<DarkCircle> 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 신입?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<drake_kr> 개발자도 거의 없는데..
<drake_kr> 전 해외사업부랑 일하다 그쪽 몇명 알게 되어서 내부사정을 좀 들었었어요
<drake_kr> 바닥급 엔지니어가 아닐거에요
<drake_kr> 하청이지..
<grr> 갑을병정무기병"신"
<grr> 아
<grr> 경"신"
<grr> = =;
<drake_kr> 병신년 새해가 밝았습니다
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> 병"신" ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 이클립스에서 유저 헤더파일 추가하려면 어떻게 해야하죠?
<drake_kr> 오른쪽버튼 누르고 추가하는거 아녀? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seungtak: http://goo.gl/NHo7g
<Seungtak> 예밀씨 그 방법 해본거 같은데...
<Seungtak> 일단 /usr/include 에 제가 필요한 헤더파일을 추가했더니 gcc로 컴파일 에러가 나서
<Seungtak> 이클립스도 비슷한 에러가 나는데... 이것저것 해보는데 잘 안되네요ㅋ
<grr> 그러고보니 이클립스에서 C를 해본적이 없네요...
<yemharc> 이클립스에서 쓸거면 /usr/include에는 넣어도 소용없어요;;
<yemharc> 이클립스 cdt는 완전히 별도에요
<yemharc> 저 링크 스샷들 보면 설정->cdt설정에서 include라는 부분이 있는데
<yemharc> 거기서 추가해야 먹힙니다
<grr> 쉽고 편한 vim..
<DarkCircle> 레이저빔.
<razGon_GNM> 정말 조용한 하루네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 目からビーム
<yemharc> 보통 조용하죠
<yemharc> ..가끔은 좀 심심해요
<razGon_GNM> 질문이 있는데요. 원격데스크탑을 기본설정을 어떻게 해야지 원래 컴에서 승인 안하고 연결 할수 있을까요?
<yemharc> 기본설정?
<razGon_GNM> 단, 무보안으로 열지 말구서요
<yemharc> 그냥 오픈으로 두면 될텐데요 (...)
<razGon_GNM> vion -references
<yemharc> 윈도쪽은 잘 모르겠고요 (...윈도 원격은 써본적도 없어서요)
<razGon_GNM> vino -preferences
<razGon_GNM> 윈도에서 접속은 realVNC를 사용해서 접속합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 원격을 제공해주는 녀석은 우분투요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 ssh.
<razGon_GNM> 헉..
<razGon_GNM> drake_kr: 열외입니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> gjf
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 난 그것밖에 안 쓰는데!!
<yemharc> 말은 바로 해야죠. 그거밖에 모르는거 아닙니까?
<drake_kr> 헐
<razGon_GNM> 그런거였어요?
<yemharc> 솔직히 말해서, 당장 GUI쓰라 그러면 초보잖아요 (....)
<drake_kr> yemharc: 넌 너무 많은걸 알고있어
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나 compiz 환경 구축하는데 승탁이한테 물어봤어!!
<drake_kr> (자랑)
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 그리고 둘 다 구글신에게 빌었겠지!!
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 참고로 전 안 빌고 했다가 유니티가 죽었슴다 OTL
<razGon_GNM> 이회창 대표가 총선불출마 선언했네요
<razGon_GNM> 근데 생각해보니 대선 나간다는 이야기 인듯.!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 안철수박솨님 대선 이틀전에 출마하는거 아녀?
<razGon_GNM> 회창이 그네를 안고 가면 할만은 할텐데.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그러기에는 진보가 커버렸어.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그러기에는 꼼수가 넘 커버렷어요.
<drake_kr> 깔때기 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 이회창 대표를 불러서 꼼수에서 인터뷰좀 하시지.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 우리동네가 노원구 월계동 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 세슘지역?ㅋ
<drake_kr> 항상 정봉주가 말하는 노원구 공릉동 월계동에서 월계동임
<razGon_GNM> 정봉주 전의원이  월계동에서 살죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> 쩝
<yemharc> 점심먹으러 갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<razGon_GNM> 점심 먹고 왔습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 유니티 응급처치는 승탁옹에게 ...
<DarkCircle> 쨔응임
<cheayuncho> 하암 피곤혀라 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 다들 밥은드셧는지요?
<drake_kr> 안먹었어유
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠하냐냐~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 22일 " 공개SW 개발자 데이 " 에.. KBS 이지예 아나운서가 사회를 봅니다.. 여 아나운서 오덕후들은 오전에 출동 하시길 바랍니다. ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 우아! 내일가는데.흠 아나운서덕후는아니라 누군지도모르겟네요
<cheayuncho> drake_kr님 밥은드시고 하셔요
<drake_kr> 야동도 안보는 cheayuncho 님은 아나운서덕후의 기반조차 안 되어 있잖아요
<cheayuncho> 네.물론이죠
<drake_kr> 오유도 안가고 디씨도 안가는 컴덕이라니
<cheayuncho> 전 파코즈 기글 그정도만가서요
<cheayuncho> 해외는.탐아저씨네정도....
<cheayuncho> 오유와 디씨는 관리하는사이트에서 거의 축약되서요
<drake_kr> ... 전자계집보다는 레알계집이 좋다는게지..
<cheayuncho> 다...당연하죠 문제는 레알계집은 너무 까다로와요
<cheayuncho> 덕분에 2년됫엇는데 깨지는건 한순간이더라구요
<cheayuncho> 마치 카탈리스트처럼 까다로와요
<cheayuncho> 아 수업준비종치네요 이만...
<cheayuncho> 내일 공개소프트웨어 개발자데이 가시는분은 내일 뵙죠!
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아무튼 오전에 필수 참석 요망.. 난 내일 7시부터 준비.. 아놔... 협회일 안한다 안해! 아놔..
<drake_kr> 하지마요
<Ponics_Beginner> 이번달 까지임... 안햇!
<drake_kr> 이번달까지만 하고 관둔다 진짜 -> 직장인들의 거짓말 1위
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 이미 계약 연장 디스 했심...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 레알 이번달 말까지임...
<grr> = =
<yemharc> - -
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 계세요?
<yemharc> Seony: 바쁘세요?
<Seony> 괜찮아요 말씀하세요
<yemharc> 아이맥 추후 개인이 하드웨어 업글해도 상관없나요?
<Seony> 보증기간 내에서는 램만요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그러니까 자기가 사다 달아도 상관없다는 말인가요?
<Seony> 네. 램만큼은 그게 가능하게끔 디자인되서 나왔어요.
<yemharc> 으음...... 그럼 또 얘기가 틀려지는데.....
<yemharc> 나머지 부품은 애플스토어 가져가면 해주나요?
<yemharc> 아니면 한번 출고되면 끝인가요?
<Seony> 나머지 부품이라는 게 하드 밖에 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> CPU도 있잖아요
<yemharc> i5 에서 i7이라던가 말이죠
<Seony> 아... 걔네들은 한 번 출고되면 못바꿔요.
<yemharc> 으음..................
<yemharc> 하드도 못 바꾸나요?
<Seony> 하드는 가능할 거에요. 하는 사람 여럿 있으니깐요...
<yemharc> 다른게 아니고......
<Seony> 근데 그래픽 같은 경우는 애플에서 따로 주문제작해서 나오는거라, 생긴것부터가 아예 다르거든요.
<drake_kr> yemharc: 걍 젤 싼거 사고 우리 사설을 믿으삼
<yemharc> 어제 아이맥 가격을 찍어봤는데...........
<Seony> 얘기들었어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ........차값이 나오더라구요
<Seony> 제가 조언을 해드리자면요,
<Seony> 사양 좋아봐야, 맥에서는 그렇게 좋은 사양을 뽑아낼만한 일이 별로 없어요. 동영상 편집하시는거 아니라면요...
<yemharc> 사실 제일 하고 싶은건 SSD인데
<yemharc> 이거 가격이.....................................
<drake_kr> yemharc: 그러니까 아예 중고를 사고 우리 사설을 믿으삼
<Seony> 파이널컷이니 마야니 하는 그래픽 하시는 분들이나 아니면 게임용도 아니면... 별로 쓸일 없더라구요.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 중고 찾아봤는데 없어요 oirz
<lifeholy> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 게임도 딱히 안해서 상관 없어요
<drake_kr> 어서오세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 진짜?
<lifeholy> 한가지 여쭈어 봐도되네요?
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<yemharc> drake_kr: 일단 모바일게임 인간
<yemharc> (...)
<lifeholy> 오늘 강분도 님으로 부터 코분투 CD를 받았습니다.
<lifeholy> 코분투를 윈도우즈에 같이 깔려고 하는데
<drake_kr> vmware 추천합니다
<yemharc> Seony: 지금 사려는게 그 정가 200짜리 27인치 입니다만
<lifeholy> 리눅스 종류중에 Ubuntu로 설치하면 됩니까?
<drake_kr> 옙
<lifeholy> cobuntu를 설치하려는데요
<drake_kr> ubuntu로 하면 돼요
<Seony> yemharc: 램은 그냥 용산에서 따로 사서 달면 되구요, 하드는 모자라면 나중에 FW800 외장하드를 하나 더 다는걸 추천해드려요.
<yemharc> 으음...
<drake_kr> seony 하드가 모자라서 그런게 아닌듯
<Seony> FW800이 생각보다 빠르고 CPU 부담이 적거든요.
<lifeholy> 아... 네... 전 cobuntu항목이 안나오길래요. 초보라서욥
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 아니라
<lifeholy> 감사합니다.
<yemharc> ssd를 달고 싶은거거든요
<yemharc> (.....)
<drake_kr> lifeholy: 히히
<yemharc> 근데 가격이 60만원이던가 (.....)
<Seony> 음... ssd 다는 옵션이 무쟈게 비싸네요.
<Seony> 아 비싼게 아닌가요?
<Seony> 256GB짜리니..
<drake_kr> 근데 굳이 SSD가 필요하려나..
<yemharc> 그래서 미친척하고 250짜리에 ssd 질러서 300 콜 할까 하다가도
<yemharc> 긁기 전에 제 손으로 카드를 부러뜨릴거같고 (............)
<Seony> 혹시 ssd 써보셨어요?
<yemharc> 두번 써봤습니다
<drake_kr> 한 1년 쓰다가 사설 통해서 SSD로 넘어가는게 괜찮을듯..
<yemharc> 좀 구형이었습니다만
<Seony> 악의 구렁텅이에 발을 담그셨다 빼셨군요.
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 진짜
<yemharc> 정말
<Seony> 이미 맛을 봤으니 유혹을 뿌리치기가 힘드시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐, 키보드야 어느정도지만..
<yemharc> ssd 안써도 크게 불편한건 못 느끼는데
<yemharc> ....이게 또 써보고 나면
<yemharc> ................아시잖아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 일반 키보드는 써도 크게 불편한건 느껴짐
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ고뭌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 이번에 제 맥북프로에 ssd 달았는데, 역시 다르긴 다르더라구요.
<yemharc> 그래서 지금 미친듯이 고민중인겁니다
<yemharc> 그리고 이거, 애플 할부가 몇개월까지 가능한지 나와있질 않아요
<Seony> 일단은, 고장나서 수리받을 때 매번 원래 하드로 갈아끼는 것을 반복해야하는데...
<Seony> 그게 안귀찮으시다면 SSD도 괜찮을 거에요
<yemharc> 사실 적당히 32나 64g짜리 옵션이 있을거라 생각했는데.....안일했어요
<drake_kr> 아니.. 한국에서는 걍 사설수리업체가 오히려 더 잘해주는거 같던디
<yemharc> 거야 애플스토어 없잖아요
<yemharc> 사실 국내 애플 대리점도 따져보면 다 사설......
<drake_kr> 그냥 거서 달믄 되지
<Seony> 근데 일단 1년 동안은 무상으로 수리해주잖아요.
<drake_kr> 뭘 그리 걱정하누
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그리고 사실 사설업체 갈 것도 없어요.
<drake_kr> 긍게 1년만 딱 쓰고
<yemharc> 읭
<drake_kr> 이제 막굴릴 때가 되었다 싶으면
<Seony> 고장나면 부품 갈아야하니 사설업체 갈 필요가 없죠.
<yemharc> 애플케어 있어도 손대면 무상 안되지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 긍게, 애플코리아에서 제대로 해주는게 없어서..
<drake_kr> 아싸리 그냥 첨부터 고장나면 사설 들고가는거에유
<yemharc> ............
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 패드랑 폰 사고선 얌전하게 살려고 탈옥도 안 하고 있는데......
<drake_kr> 존나빡쳐 뒤지는줄 알았다고 하는 글들이 많아서..
<yemharc> 시디아 어플 보면서 침만 흘리는데.........
<Seony> 음... 그렇게 안좋을줄은 생각도... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 그냥 나처럼 복돌이 ㄳ
<Seony> 미국에서는 그냥 맡기면 부품 다 갈아갖구 나오거든요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애플코리아가 괜히 까이는게 아니어서요.......
<Seony> 사실 맥 쓰면 SSD가 좋긴 해요. 스팟라잇 인덱싱 때문에도 그렇고 이것저것 하드 긁어댈 일이 많거든요...
<drake_kr> 어차피 3년내 애플코리아가 혁신을 이룰 가능성은 제로에 수렴하니
<Seony> 결국 그놈의 돈이 문제네요.
<yemharc> 애코는 퇴보나 안하면 다행이죠 .........
<drake_kr> 그냥 저렴한 SSD를 사서 직접 뜯거나 사설수리업체 가서 달아달라고 하는걸 추천
<Seony> 저는, 직접 다는걸 추천해드려요.
<Seony> 어차피 수리 맡길려면 또 다시 원래 하드로 복원해놔야하니.
<drake_kr> 긍게 SSD가 얼마나 좋은지 느끼려면 첨엔 그냥 하드 쓰랑게
<drake_kr> 도저히 못 쓰겠으면 그때 뜯으면 되는거고
<yemharc> 끄응....
<Seony> 일단 그냥 써보세요.
<yemharc> 램 추가하는건 상관없는거였죠?
<drake_kr> 왜 애플 커스텀부터 지를라구 하는겨
<Seony> 그리고, 진짜 필요하다 싶으면 애플스토어 가서 달아달라곻 사에ㅛ.
<grr> yemharc: 일단 그냥 쓰고 난다음에 ssd가 달린 새 맥을 사면되요 /_\
<yemharc> drake_kr: 감성이 울리잖아요
<yemharc> (.......)
<drake_kr> 아놔
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 감성이 차값인데 시발!
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 램은 괜찮아요. 그리고, 사용자가 직접 갈게끔 디자인되서 나왔다니깐요
<grr> 고장이난다 -> 새 맥을 산다
<grr> 느리다 -> 새 맥을 산다
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 후음..... 일단 200짜리로 사서 써보고 바꾸든가 해야겠네요....
<yemharc> 사실 서니님 중고맥을 팔아달라고 해볼까도 싶었는데
<yemharc> 배송이 문제라........
<Seony> yemharc: 일단 그냥 써보시고, SSD 필요하다고 느끼실 때 애플코리아나 케이머그 가서 달아달라고 하시면 될 거에요.
<drake_kr> 뭔 차도 아니고 컴터를 800주고 살라고 하는겨
<yemharc> drake_kr: 형 그거 되팔면 절반 건지잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: 맥 5개 == 전세값 이네요 - -ㅣ;
<yemharc> grr: 사실 맥프로면 이미 전세값
<drake_kr> grr: 맥프로 한대면 전세값
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그렌져 값이었죠?
<Seony> 근데 맥프로는 일단 전기세부터... ㅎㅎ
<grr> ...
<Seony> 맥프로에 달려나오는 파워서플라이가 1400W짜리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흐으.......
<yemharc> 일단 그럼 200짜리 순정맥을 질러 보겠습니다
<yemharc> .......다음달에
<drake_kr> ... 후회하면 어떡하지..
<yemharc> 사실 저 스펙도 나쁜게 아닌데
<Seony> 네. 일단 기본만... 기본으로 시작하시는 게 제일 좋아요.
<drake_kr> 난 딱 기본
<yemharc> ......이게 또 눈 앞에서 옵션을 흔들어 대면 강아지풀 쫒는 괭이마냥 (........)
<drake_kr> 복돌이 스킬 : 무시하기
<Seony> 아이맥 한 대 들여놓으시면, 한 2년 동안은 다른 컴퓨터에 눈 안갈 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 에이
<Seony> 그만큼 만족도가 높거든요
<yemharc> Seony: 사실 이미 눈이 안가서 이렇게 물어보는거 아니겠습니까 OTL
<Seony> 사양이 좋단 얘기가 아니라, 만족도가 높단 얘기에요.
<drake_kr> 그동안 난 모니터 2개 더 질러야지
<Seony> 일단 뽀대부터 작살인데, 그거 보면 얼마나 행복한데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 막말로 가격 800나온거 보고 "한번 써볼까" 하는 정도였으면
<drake_kr> 아 웬지 조잡해 보일거 같은 느낌이..
<yemharc> 이미 물어보지도 않고 조립컴 사러갔죠
<Seony> 근데 뭘 했길래 800만원이나 나와요?
<drake_kr> 다.
<yemharc> 그냥 옵션 다 켰.......
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 물론 연결케이블같은 악세사리 제외하고요 (먼산)
<Seony> 일단 기본으로 사서 시작해보세요. 그것만으로도 이미 충분히 인생 행복해질 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> .......이미 페러렐즈랑 버박 비교리뷰같은거 보고 있어요
<yemharc> (.................내가 어쩌다 이리 됐누)
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 난 아이폰3gs 하나만 가지고도 대만족인디..
<yemharc> 시작은 미약(아이패드2-32G / 3년노예)했는데........
<drake_kr> 솔직히 돈 어느정도 모이면 하는게 좋을듯 싶은데..
<Seony> 전 버박은 한 번도 고려해본적 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프엠이랑 패러럴즈가 워낙 좋아서...
<Seony> 패럴럴즈는 정말로 맥스러워서 눈이 즐겁거든요
<drake_kr> 후..
<Seony> 마치 윈도우즈가 맥 어플인양 그런 식으로 돌아가요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 저도 먹고 살 기둥 뽑아서 사는건 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 난 일시불인생이라..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 할부
<yemharc> 할부금은 무조건 20만원 넘으면 안된다는 주의라서요
<yemharc> 근데 이제 6천원(...)이니
<yemharc> 9만원짜리를 10개월 무이자 6천원/달로 결제하는 마법의 손입니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (실상은 그저 Beginner`s Lucky)
<Seony> yemharc: 그나저나 제 동지(맥빠)가 생겨서 즐겁네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 우린 이제 좀 우리 스스로를 좋게 말할 필요가 있어요
<drake_kr> 흠 여기는 kmug인가 한국우분투사용자모임인가..
<yemharc> 언제까지 빠니 앱등이니......이래선 안되요
<drake_kr> 난 복돌이!
<Seony> drake_kr: 분도님 홈피부터가... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 그러니까 앞으로는 Apple Evangelist라고 하도록 하죠. (탕!!!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아오 근데 어쩔수 없잖아요!
<Seony> 저는 전도하고 싶지 않은데요. 좋은 건 저만 쓰고싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애플 제품 쓴 이후론 하드웨어나 소프트웨어건 예쁘지 않으면 못 쓰겠는데!!
<drake_kr> 복돌이는 키티가 좋아요
<yemharc> 가격때문에 맥air랑 사이에서 무지 고민했는데
<yemharc> 맥에어 사고나면 결국 후회할거 같더라구요 (...)
<Seony> 제 생각도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 데탑부터 써보시면, 애플제품들 특성상 뭐가 나한테 맞는지 알게되죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아웅.. 해킨되는 노트북이나 사볼까..
<drake_kr> 한 30만원이면 되려나..
<Seony> 델미니9이라는 넷북이 가장 잘되죠
<drake_kr> 확실히 미국에서는 리테일스토어니 뭐니 많아서 좋지만..
<Seony> 좀 오래된 모델이지만...
<drake_kr> 아, 그거보단 좀 좋은것..
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 난 yemharc 가 imac을 사는게 안 부럽지..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 부러워야 정상인디..
<yemharc> 배부른 노예보다 배고픈 자유인?
<drake_kr> 음? 그런쪽도 아님..
<drake_kr> 잉폰4s는 확실히 부러웠음..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 아이맥은 부럽지가 않음..
<Seony> 자기최면 거는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<yemharc> 근데 어떤 면으로 이해가 가는게
<yemharc> 윈도 유저잖아요 (....)
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 원래 윈도우 유저랑 맥 유저들은 상극이라... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우-리눅스나 맥-리눅스는 서로 안뜯는데.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 아니 그런것보다..
<drake_kr> 음.. 패드가 없어서 그런가..
<Seony> 아... drake_kr님이 뜯는다는 얘기가 아니에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데.....
<yemharc> 이것들 또 구버전 소스 보내왔네.........
<drake_kr> 만약 제가 아잉맥을 선물받는다면 뜯어보지도 않고 다른 사람에게 넘길 수 있을정도에요..
<drake_kr> 이건 뭔가 문제가 있는건디..
<drake_kr> (맥북 프로 사용자들 때문인가)
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 무시스킬 =3
<drake_kr> 아니, 진짜 폰이나 패드는 누가 샀다그러면 부러운데..
<drake_kr> 맥북에어, 프로, 아잉맥은 너무 안 땡겨요
<grr> drake_kr: 저와 함께 x86을 사랑합시다...
<drake_kr> x86osx
<drake_kr> ㄳ
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 요즘 많이 바쁘지요? 노고가 많습니다.
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 아입니더
<jasonjang> 내가 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=56394#p56394 <---- 이 글을 수정해야 겠는데...왜 편집 권한이 없어졌어요!! ㅋㅋㅋ 따지는 것이 아니라 질 문입니다.
<drake_kr> 으으
<drake_kr> 권한 문제는 없는데..
<jasonjang> 제가 편집(수정)을 할 수가 없네요. 그럼 걍 *통과*  대신에 부탁하나 드리께여~~~
<drake_kr> 네
<jasonjang> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=20169 를 "새소식"에서 "공지사항"으로 옮겨 줄 수 있지요? ^^
<drake_kr> 음..
<jasonjang> 못하면 내가 다시 쓰께요. 쩝. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 공지사항 글쓰기 권한을 드리도록 하겠심더
<jasonjang> ready?
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 저는 -->
<jasonjang> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=20169 를 "새소식"에서 "공지사항"으로 옮겨 줄 수 있지요? ^^ <------ 일케 해 줬으면 좋겠는데..권한 건드리지 말고요
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 tnt볼때마다 폭탄같다는생각이들어요 하필회사이름이TNT일까요
<jasonjang> cheayuncho: 농담입니다만... http://www.tnt.com/feedback/feedbackInitial.do?navigation=1&respLang=ko&respCountry=kr
<jasonjang> Q: 뭡니까?
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 공지사항에 글쓰기가 되나 해보세유
<drake_kr> 전 잠시 밥
<jasonjang> A: TNT 입니다.
<jasonjang> Q: 튀어~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jasonjang: 아니죠
<yemharc> 덮어!
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 되요
<razGon_GNM> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: Good afternoon~!
<jasonjang> 날씨가 점점 쌀쌀해 지네요~ 안녕하세요~ razGon_GNM
<razGon_GNM> 갑자기 며칠사이에 최저 온도가 10도이상 뚝떨어짐. 무슨 포크볼도 아니고
<razGon_GNM> 오늘부터 병원에 히터 틀었습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 지난주는 더워서 문열고 진료 보았는데 말이죠.반팔가운입구요.
<yemharc> 저번주 최저기온 (구로)영상 15도
<razGon_GNM> ㅎ
<yemharc> 이번주 최저기온 -3도......
<razGon_GNM> 오늘 영하1도
<razGon_GNM> 아.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 광주는 영상1도였습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 제가 5년 전에 등록했던 도메인이 있었는데요.
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: ?
<razGon_GNM> 그게 연장기한이 다 해서 재등록 하려고 하면 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 기간이 다 된거라면 다시 도메인 구매하는 절차를 밟으시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 그 사이에 누가 안 사갔다면 다시 사서 사용하시면 되요
<razGon_GNM> 아.. 그게 가격이 완전히 올랐습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 60달러정도 필요하다고 하던데요.
<yemharc> 읭....
<yemharc> 도메인 뭐 쓰셨는데요?
<razGon_GNM> 전에 3년에 5만원이였는데.
<razGon_GNM> razgon.com요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> .com이 그리 비쌌나
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: http://dol82.net/238
<yemharc> 여기 참조하시면 도움이 될......지도 모릅니다
<cheayuncho> razGon_GNM님 안녕하세요!
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 하필 돌팔이..
<yemharc> 일단 비교적 최근 자료니까요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 뭐어, 걸려 나온게 저거라서요......
<yemharc> 22개 업체 등록 및 구입비용 비교해 놓은거니
<razGon_GNM> sedo.com에서 미리 구입해 놓은거 같아요.
<yemharc> 거긴 뭐하는데래요 (....)
<drake_kr> wildwestdomains에서 미리 구입해놓은거군요
<drake_kr> 내년 3월 18일이 만료입니다
<Seony> ssd가 진짜 발열이 없긴 없네요
<Seony> 미지근한 정도가 아니라 그냥 열이 없는 듯 해요...
<yemharc> 아옳옳옳옳옳~
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 네트워킹에 대해서 잘 아세요?
<Seony> 뭐 좀 물어볼게... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 물어볼 게 있어서...
<yemharc> Seony: 그 전에
<yemharc> capture 한시무료입니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음.. 예를 들어서 192.168.1/24, 192.168.2/24, 192.168.3.24 이렇게 3개의 네트워크가 있는데요...
<Seony> 192.168.1.3에서 192.168.3.3으로 패킷을 보낸다고 할 때,
<Seony> 192.168.2.1을 거쳐간다고 가정하면,
<Seony> 데이터의 헤더에 맥어드레스는 라우터를 거칠 때마다 바뀐다는 건 알겠는데요,
<Seony> 데이터 안에 출발지와 목적지의 IP주소가 들어가나요?\
<Seony> 아니면 헤더에 맥어드레스와 IP 주소가 라우터 통과할 때마다 계속 바뀌는 건가요?
<Seony> 근데 후자의 경우는 최종 목적지에 대한 내용이 안들어가있으니까 그건 말이안되는거 같고..
<yemharc> 음...
<Seony> 네트워크 레이어마다 데이터그램이 어떻게 캡슐되는지 그려야하는데, 그게 좀 해깔린레요..
<yemharc> 대답하기 매우 난감한 질문인데요 그거...
<Seony> 라우터 3개 통과하는 데이터그램의 캡슐 그림만 좀 있으면 좋겠는데 검색이 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> Seony: IP주소는 고정이고 Mac 주소만 계속해서 바뀝니다
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/ZN60P
<Seony> grr: 아... 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/qK3p5
<grr> IP해더는 처음부터 끝까지 바뀌지 않고, EtherHeader (MAC Header)는 장비를 이동할떄마다 바껴요
<yemharc> 딱히 그림이 나와있는게 없네요
<Seony> grr: 최종 physical layer에서 붙는 헤더만 바뀌는 거군요.
<grr> VLAN 네트워크일때도 IP헤더는 변하지 않아요 /_\
<grr> Seony: 맞습니다.
<Seony> 그러면 최종 네트워크에 도착하면 그때는 맥어드레스가 아닌 IP주소로 대조해서 패킷이 필터링 되는 거에요?
<grr> 아뇨 최종적으론 멕어드레스로 도착을 해요
<grr> 거기까지 가는과정으로 IP 어드레스를 사용합니다
<Seony> 그러면, physical layer에서 맥어드레스를 확인하고 나면,
<Seony> 헤더가 벗겨지고 다음 IP 레이어에서 IP를 확인하는 거군요.
<Seony> 그러면서 IP 헤더가 벗겨지고..
<Seony> 나름 정리가 되는 것 같습니다. ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<grr> Seony: 음.. 정확히는 MAC 헤더만 깝니다
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<grr> IP는 패킷을 "라우팅" 하기 위해서 쓰기때문에 변조를 하지 않아요
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<grr> Ethernet 네트워크에서는 MAC으로만 통신을 해요
<grr> 음.. 이걸 그림이 있어야 설명하기 쉬운데;
<Seony> 아 간단하네요.
<Seony> 아 그정도 설명이면 충분히 이해할 수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> Seony: 도움이 됬다면 기쁘네요 /_\
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<grr> 다시 잠수 /_\...
<yemharc> 과연 전문가.
<razGon_GNM> 후...
<yemharc> 업계 2년차로 잔뼈가 굵은......굵은..............응?
<razGon_GNM> 유투브 끊김없이 무선을 하는 법이 없을까요?
<grr> yemharc: 아직 꼬꼬마
<yemharc> grr: 데몬 만지작거리고 있는 시점에서 설득력 제로!
<razGon_GNM> .kr이 좋은가요? 아니면 .com이 좋은가요? 외우기에는 둘다 비슷할거 같은데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 최근 대세?는 .me라고 봅니다
<Seony> 제 성으로 된 도메인을 사고싶은데 그게 힘들더라구요. 짧아서 ㅎㅎ 예를 들면 제이름@성.com 메일주소로 딱 좋지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 몬테네그로..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> .me...헐.. 닷컴과 비슷하네요.
<grr> 백지영은 grr.co.kr 을 언제쯤 사주실까..
<razGon_GNM> ?
<razGon_GNM> 백지영씨가 산다고 햇어요?
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: 아뇨
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㄲㄱㅋ
<grr> razGon_GNM: 아뇨 백지영이 애견카페 사업열었는데 그거 이름이 grr 에요
<grr> 제가 가진 도메인이 grr.co.kr 이구요 = =
<yemharc> #@$%
<yemharc> 일정 또 밀렸네.........
<yemharc> .......
<grr> ...
<razGon_GNM> 아!
<yemharc> .........허허허
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> grr.com으로도 살수 있죠?
<yemharc> ...남은시간 1주일인데
<razGon_GNM> 헉...
<grr> ...
<yemharc> grr: 한번 상상해봐요
<yemharc> 이미 계약 땡 끝나고 납품일도 정해졌는데
<yemharc> 당신이 코드 테스트랑 QA를 해야되요
<yemharc> 근데 1주일 남았는데 아무것도 안보내 (.....)
<razGon_GNM> 말그대로 편집부에서 편집해야 되는데 기자가 기사를 안보냈다 이거군요.
<razGon_GNM> 특집기사내는데 기한이 1주일 남았는데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 거기에 하나 추가하자면
<yemharc> 특집기사 써주기로 하고 돈 받았는데 의뢰자가 삼성이에요 (....)
<razGon_GNM> SK아닙니까?
<yemharc> 참고로 저번꺼는 이 상황에 +로 삼성이 특집기사 나온다고 광고까지 때린 상황이죠
<yemharc> 비유하자면 그런거죠
<yemharc> SKT에요
<razGon_GNM>  SKT..아..1
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: ....
<razGon_GNM> 대박.
<razGon_GNM> !
<yemharc> 쥐약은 가카께나 팔라고........ ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 헉...
<razGon_GNM> 완전 셀프엿상태네요.
<yemharc> Self Big-엿
<yemharc> 엄밀히 말하면 셀프 이상이에요
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 해준 업체라 회사 돈이 그쪽에 들어간건데 (......)
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 자꾸 끊기는 듯..
<razGon_GNM> 서서히 퇴근 타임이 오는 군요.
<razGon_GNM> 날씨도 춥고 조기퇴근 해야 될듯해요.
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 있다가 제대로 접속하시면 질문좀 드릴께요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 우분투도 고스트로 구우면 구워지나요?
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 안되요
<jasonjang> Seony: 제가 화면 쪽 넘김이 안되서 Seony 님 질문을 늦게 봤습니다만, 무슨 페킷여요? tcp/udp ?
<yemharc> jasonjang: 결론(?) 났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 패킷이 라우트를 여러번 통과할 때 어떻게 구분하는지 데이터그램 구조를 알고 싶다고 하셨어요
<jasonjang> 예, 결론은 난 것 같은데...ㅋㅋㅋ 동문서답 한 것 같아서..
<Seony> jasonjang: tcp나 udp는 상관이 없는 상태이구요, 패킷의 encapsulation datagram의 frame에 대한 부분이었어요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무튼 관심 감사합니다.
<Seony> 저는 그래도 관심받는 사람이네요 ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 우분투도 고스트처럼 굽는 프로그램있을까요?
<yemharc> http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20ghost&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxquestions.org%2Fquestions%2Fubuntu-63%2Fghost-for-ubuntu-441797%2F&ei=qQ_KTrLSApHnmAXM59ShAw&usg=AFQjCNEWh-khKYRunk6m4ZG1FAm1WNRVQg
<drake_kr> dd요
<jasonjang> razGon_GNM: 예 있다고 들었습니다.
<yemharc> 우잌 너무 길다
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/8IzUn
<yemharc> 요기로;;
<yemharc> 답글들에 여러가지 나옵니다
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/KFqA9 그리고 이건 우리 커뮤니티에요
<yemharc> 대표적인건 systemimager랑 clonezilla가 있네요
<jasonjang> Seony: 학교 과정여요? 그렇다면 진도 많이 나가셨네~ 저 혀 둘레둘래
<razGon_GNM> 감사합니다.ㅎㅎ 집에가서 읽어봐야죠.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 저 좀 일찍 퇴근합니다.
<Seony> jasonjang: 들어가세요.
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<razGon_GNM> jasonjang: 들가세요^
<jasonjang> THX
<voolcal> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> 이젠 설치에서 서서히 기본포메이션짜고 하려구요.
<razGon_GNM> voolcal: 안녕하세요>
<voolcal> 반갑습니다
<voolcal> 첨이라 어리둥절합니다
<razGon_GNM> 저는 퇴근해서 있다가 뵙겠습니다. ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥..
<voolcal> 여러분
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔... 리허설 빡쉬닥...
<voolcal> irc 프로그램 어느거 쓰시나요
<Ponics_Beginner> 크롬 씁니다.. 뿌잉~!
<razGon_GNM> 저는 irssi와 피진씁니다.
<Seony> 전 Xchat
<voolcal> xirc 윈도우용에선 접속 안되나요
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요 :)
<voolcal> 제가 지금 우분투랑 윈도를 같이 ㅆ는데
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 하이요..
<voolcal> 지금은 윈도에서 접했거던요
<voolcal> 윈도우용 irc  서버 세팅에서 어딜 만져줘야 접이 되나요
<drake_kr> 만지다니
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉... 만... 만... 만지다니..... " 부끄럽고요~! 자제해 주세요~! "
<voolcal> 윈도우용 xirc 세팅 어디서 해요
<razGon_GNM> irc서버를 만드시려는 건가요? 아니면 어느 방에 접속하시려는 건지요?
<voolcal> 그게 아니고요
<razGon_GNM> 여기 윈도우용으로 들어오신건 웹으로 접속하신건가요?
<voolcal> 제가 윈도우에서 지금 이방을 접속할라구요
<voolcal> 그렇죠 익스에서 접한거에요 지금은
<razGon_GNM> 아. 우분투에서 접속중이세요?
<razGon_GNM> 아.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 윈도우용은 잘모르지만요.
<voolcal> 지금은 윈도 익스플로러에서 우분투 홈 링크로 접속한거구요
<razGon_GNM> 제 경험으로 보면
<Seony> 음... 네트워크에 대한 질문을 하나 더 해야하는데 grr님이 나가셨군요...
<razGon_GNM> 호스트는 irc.freenode.org
<drake_kr> 어? 칼퉤인가
<razGon_GNM> 방이름은 #ubuntu-ko로 접속하시구요. 인코딩은 utf-8으로 해주시면 거의 됩니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 닉네임은 지금처럼 voocal하시면 되겠습니다.
<voolcal> 지금 해보는중잉데
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 내일 오전에 거시기로 거시기 할때.. 거시기 해서 거시기 하는거 " 여러분~ 이거다~! Red 한 Lie 인거 다~! 아시죠~? " 꼼꼼하고 섬세하신 가카 버죤...
<voolcal> 잠시만요 다시접을
<razGon_GNM> 포트는 일반적인 포트 6667을 씁니다...
<razGon_GNM> 헉... 가셔 버렸네요..ㅠㅠ
<voolcal2> À½
<razGon_GNM> 오.. 오셨군요.
<razGon_GNM> 되나요?
<voolcal2> ÀÌ°Å ¸Õ°¡ ¹®Á¦°¡
<voolcal2> ±ÛÀÌ ±úÁø´Ù
<razGon_GNM> U must change "the Encoding" to UTF-8
<voolcal2> han gul an dae yo
<voolcal2> han gul cca jib mi da
<razGon_GNM> Change the Encoding from EUC-kr to UTF-8.
<razGon_GNM> 헉 영타가 느리니...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 간단한 네트워크 문제 좀 해결해주실분.. ㅎㅎ
<voolcal> han gul ;;
<razGon_GNM> 저는 초하수므로 패스..ㅋ
<cheayuncho_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho_: 안녕하세요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니님 / 저는 초허접 콤맹이라서... 우물쭈물...
<razGon_GNM> 제가 퇴근하려니 들어오시구..ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 있다가 뵈요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho_> 네에 밖에있엇던지라 모바일로 확인을 늦게햇네요 ^^ 네~
<razGon_GNM> 저는 진짜 퇴근합니다. 있다가 뵈요.ㅎ
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 설마요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/p28.png 여기서 A의 주소가 192.168.1.2라면요, 라우터1(R1)의 주소 역시 192.168.1/24에 반드시 하나가 되어야하나요? 아니면 192.168.100/24 처럼 아예 다른 네트워크가 가능한가요?
<voolcal_> 아이구
<voolcal_> 죄송합니다 자꾸 들락해서
<voolcal_> xirc 에서 한글이 자꾸 깨저 안보여서 웹으로 접속햇네요
<voolcal_> xirc 에서 한글 깨지는것 해결 방법 아시는분 글점 올려주세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 훔.. 머 그림상은 그게 정답이긴 한데요.. 문제는 넷메스크가 안나와 있으니.. 넷메스트에 따라 C 클래스를 쪼게서 사용할때도 라우터가 들어 갑니당.
<cheayuncho> 계속 들락날락 거려서 저두 죄송합니다 IRC클라이언트가 불편해서 교체하느랴구요
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 네트워크를 쪼개는 문제가 아니구요, A,B,C,D가 한 네트워크에 있을 때 R1(라우터)의 IP가 같은 네트워크 주소를 가져야만 하느냐는 질문이에요.
<voolcal_> xirc 에서 한글 깨지는것 해결 방법 아시는분 글점 올려주세요
<Seony> 아... 저기 Subnet2라고 적은 건 잘못 적은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그림을 다시 올려야겠다.
<cheayuncho> voolcal_님 혹시 해당프로그램이 CLI환경인가요? GUI환경용인가요>
<voolcal_> 현재 윈도7에서 xirc  세팅중입니다
<cheayuncho> 잠시만요 제가 윈도7깔린 PC에서 한번 확인해보고 도움드릴게요 ^^
<voolcal_> 현재 접속은 익스플로러 우분투 홈에서 링크로 들어온거에요
<cheayuncho> 혹시 해당 프로그램 링크있으신가요?
<cheayuncho> 같은 환경에서 실험을 해보아야 될것같네요
<voolcal_> 한글이 써지긴 하는데 다른분이 쓰는건 전부 한글이 깨저 안보이네요
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 죄송합니다. 그림 다시 올렸습니다. ㅎㅎ http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/p28.png
<cheayuncho> 그럼 혹시 해당프로그램에서 IRC인코딩 설정을 한번 변경해보시겟어요?
<voolcal_> 그 인코딩이 어디에
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 넹.. 그래야... E,F 에서 발생되는 넥떡 리퀘스트를 상위 넥떡으로 넘겨야 하거든용...
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 스위치로 묶여있는 상태에서 R1L(라우터)의 IP 주소가 Host A,B,C,D와 같은 네트워크 안에 있어야하는 게 맞는거죠?
<Seony> A의 주소는 192.168.1.2인데 R1L의 주소가 192.168.100.1이라면 틀린거죠?
<cheayuncho> 프로그램마다 달라서 설명이 힘드네요 ^^;; 혹시 다운로드 하신 파일링크같은게 있으신지요? 구하기가 어렵네요
<Seony> 아... 아는 넘이 알려준다는 게 잘못 알려준거구만.
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / ㅇㅇ 그럼 패킷이 브릿징 되어서 넘어가질 않쭁.... 같아야 합니당..
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<voolcal_> xirc 2.6.1 버전인데 인코딩 메뉴가 안보이네요 뒤저보는중인데
<yemharc> 흠
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니님 / 저거 subnet1 과 subnet2 가 서로 IP 대역이 달라도.. R1 는 Subnet1 의 IP 대역.. R2는 Subnet2 의 IP 를 물고 있어야 죵.. 그래야... 넥떡이 되죵...
<yemharc> 슬슬 제조사들의 OS업그레이드 피로도가 정점에 달하고 있군요
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 네. 상식적으로도 그게 맞는데, 어느놈이 이상하게 알려줘서.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 하나만 더 여쭙는다면...
<cheayuncho> 우와 샌디브릿지 시스템에서 IRC 프로그램이 응답없을을 띄우다니 무엄하구나!
<Ponics_Beginner> 저거만 봐서는 사실 안되는데.. 저걸 전체 포함하고 있는 B 클라스 대역의 라우터가 존재 해야만... 다른 IP 대역의 있는 놈들끼리도 통신을 시킵니당..
<Seony> A에서 F로 패킷을 보낸다고 할 때, A에서 ARP 테이블로 쿼리를 날려서 MAC주소를 물어보는 게 맞는건가요?
<Seony> 다시 말하면, 스위치가 있으니까 ARP 테이블로 쿼리를 날려서 F의 맥어드레스를 물어본 다음에 패킷이 가는 게 맞는 거에요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 머 위에 상위에 A~F 의 IP 대역을 관리하는 B 클래스의 라우터가 있다는 조건이면 맞습니당...
<Seony> 음... 라우터는 전부 C클래스인데, 서브넷1에 스위치가 들어간다는 점이거든요..
<Seony> 그럼 스위치랑 ARP 쿼리 날리는 거랑은 상관이 없는거군요
<cheayuncho> voolcal_님 혹시 메뉴중에서 문자셋 이라적힌것은 있으신가요?
<voolcal_> 짐 다시 볼게요
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 라우터는 APR 의 쿼리내용중에 자신의 IP 대역에 존재 하지않는 IP 는 자신이 속해 있는 상위  ARP 로 보내 버립니당...
<Seony> 넵. 도움 감사합니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 그걸 HUP 라고 합니당.. HUB 가 아님..
<Seony> 네. 이제 이해됐습니다. 무쟈게 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<voolcal_> 문자셋도 안보이고 인코딩도 안보이고
<voolcal_> 설정메뉴 싹 뒤저도 안보이네요
<voolcal_> 그냥 윈도에서 잘돌아가는 irc 프로그램 추천점 해주세요
<cheayuncho> http://donghaerang.com/1394
<cheayuncho> 한번 요글을 참고해보시길!
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 192.xxx.xxx.xxx 에서 출발한 데이터 패킷이 레알 IP 로 넘어가는것도 같은 원리죵...
<Seony> 넵. 맞습니다.
<voolcal_> 넵 다시 확인해볼게요 감사합니다
<cheayuncho> voolcal_ 정안되시면 zeroIRC클라이언트를 추천드립니다
<voolcal_> 넵 검색해볼게요 제로
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다아
<voolcal> µÈ°ÅÀΰ¡
<cheayuncho> 한글꺠지시네요..
<voolcal_> 어기웅
<voolcal_> 그러네요 깨지네요 ㅋ
<voolcal> ÀÌ°ÍÀÌ Á¦·ÎÀε¥ ±úÁö³×
<voolcal> 깨지지 마라
<voolcal> 오오 된요
<cheayuncho> 오! 축하두르여!
<voolcal> 어이구 힘드네
<voolcal> 감사합니다 초님
<cheayuncho> 조채연이에요 ^^
<voolcal> 머라구 초님 이름어캐 불러드리야
<voolcal> 아 너무 감사합니다
<cheayuncho> 헤헤...
<voolcal> 이리 어려었나 아얄씨가 ㅋ
<voolcal> 요기분들 왕성한가 보네요 활동이
<cheayuncho> 다들 계시는분은 계시니까요
<voolcal> 질문 할게 많은데 해도 될려나 몰것어요
<cheayuncho> 하셔도됩니다 ^^ 다만 100%답변을 얻으실수있으리라고 장담은힘들지만..... 다들 해답을 찾아주시려 노력해주십니다
<voolcal> 일단 제 하드웨어 환경은 ㅋ
<voolcal> 투반 6코어 시퓨, 램은 8기가 하드는 1테라 모니터는 듀얼 그래픽은 ati 6850 정도고요
<voolcal> 현재 물리적으로 파티션을 분배해서
<cheayuncho> 코어빨에 발렷다 ㅠㅠ 내컴은 아직 샌디 2500K에 16GB램인데 ㅠㅠ gtx460의 비애 ㅠㅠ
<voolcal> 기본 윈도7 메인에 우분투 10.10을
<voolcal> 깔아서 쓰고 있어요
<voolcal> 첨에 우분투 최신판 깔았는데 환경이 좀 답답하더라고요
<voolcal> 먼가를 할수가 읍어서 지우고 10.10 깔았는데
<voolcal> 알고보니 듀얼모니터 쓰면 다운되더군요
<cheayuncho> 프리징 말씀하시는건가요?
<voolcal> 10.10 이상 버전 설치하면
<voolcal> 설치후 첨으로 리붓하자너요
<cheayuncho> 넵
<voolcal> 그 리붓하고 초기 바탕화면에서 전부다 멈추더라고요
<cheayuncho> 저같은 경우는 10.04~11.10까지 듀얼모니터 사용시 아무 문제가없엇네요
<cheayuncho> 무언가 충돌을 하는것같네요 마치 놋북의 무선랜과 유선랜 충돌하듯이요
<voolcal> 64비트랑 32 비트랑 우분투랑 코분투랑 해둥 다 멈춤
<voolcal> 그래서 제가 결국엔 10깔구선
<voolcal> 혹시나 모니터
<voolcal> 선을 뽑아보니까
<voolcal> 정상되더군요
<razGon_GNM> voolcal: 축하드려요.
<razGon_GNM> 드디어 되시는 군요.
<cheayuncho> 흐음...일단 ATI그래픽이라서 그런것같아요
<voolcal> 그래픽 드라이버 설치전엔 듀얼모니터중 한개를 뽑아야 된다는 답이 나오더라고요
<cheayuncho> 잘은모르지만 Nvidia보다 ATI가 문제가 더많다는 소리를 어디서 들어서요
<voolcal> 확인할겸에서 11.10을 다시 해보니까
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 당연히 ATI문제입니다.ㅎ
<voolcal> 역시나 모니터가 듀얼일경우엔
<cheayuncho> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1755764
<cheayuncho> 비슷한 문제로 격는사람이 있나봅니다.
<voolcal> 한개만 연결한 상태에서 깔구 글픽 드라이버를 잡아준후 모니터를 듀얼 연결해야 되더군요
<razGon_GNM> 저도 E-350 APU인데요. ATI설치하니 리소스 너무먹더군요.
<voolcal> 제경우는 없더라고요 검색을 해도
<voolcal> 그래픽 드라이버도
<voolcal> ati 에서 제공한걸 까랑는데
<razGon_GNM> 그거 설치하는 순간~!
<voolcal> 한 일주일 됬네요 우분 돌린지가
<razGon_GNM> 재설치하고 싶다능.ㅋ
<voolcal> 여러분은 어느거 쓰나요 ati
<razGon_GNM> 우분투는 제가 홈서버로 사용합니다.
<cheayuncho> 역시 저는 지포스라 헤헤 =3=3
<voolcal> 우분투 추천꺼 쓰는지 아니믄 ati 꺼 사용하시는지 ?
<razGon_GNM> 저는 E-350 APU요.
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 작은 홈서버 시스템으로 가려고 통합형태로 구성했습니다.
<voolcal> 램이 8 기가라서 우분투 64 비트 쓰는데
<voolcal> 코분트는 64 읍더라고요
<razGon_GNM> 저는 4기가인데 64비트로 씁니다.
<voolcal> 램이 아까워서 64 갔는데 어떠지 몰것네요 실효성이
<razGon_GNM> 저는 서버형태로 쓰려했는데요
<voolcal> 암튼 한 일주일 돌려보니 10.10 버전은 할만하드라고요
<voolcal> 컴피즈 충돌나는거만 좀 해결보니 개안던
<razGon_GNM> 저는 그냥 10.04 LTS버젼으로 했습니다.
<voolcal> 10.10 이하버전은 안깔아바서
<voolcal> 그 위버전은 한번씩은 다 깔아봤는데 11.10이 보기엔 좋은데 환경은 답답하더라고요 먼가를 할려구 하면 안되는게 많아서
<razGon_GNM> 서버로 쓰실거면 LTS로 쓰시는 것을 여러 고수님들께서 추천하셨습니다.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ 유니티.ㅋ
<voolcal> 아 저는 그냥 유저용
<voolcal> 그냥 지금은 개인전용으로 하거던요
<voolcal> 개인용 으로 실컷 쓰다가   좀 적응되면 바꾸려고요
<razGon_GNM> 저는 기획단계가 서버용이긴 한데. 유저용과 같이 겸용해서 합니다.ㅎ
<voolcal> 한 십수년전에
<razGon_GNM> 서버 설치해서 유저용처럼 씁니다.ㅎ
<voolcal> 래드햇 펭귄인가
<voolcal> 그거 한달해본적은 있는데
<voolcal> 그이후로 첨인데 매우 좋네요
<voolcal> 워낙 래드햇이 그당시 콘솔메뉴라 암꺼 못해서 답답햇는데
<razGon_GNM> 리눅스는 제가 써보는데 상당히 안정적입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 일주일 이상 켜놓고 사용했는데 좋더라구요.
<voolcal> gui 문제로 접게 된거 같아요 그전엔
<razGon_GNM> 단점이 있다면 설정이 불편하고
<voolcal> 글죠 그렇긴해요 아직
<razGon_GNM> 아직 무른모 지원이 미흡하다는점입니다.
<voolcal> 요새는 각종 설정하고 명령어를 공부하고 있어요
<razGon_GNM> 특히 우리나라에서는 문제가 액티브 엑스땜시.
<voolcal> 현재 제가 개인 사용자로서 잴 답답한점이 웹서핑과 온라인 겜입니다 ㅋ;;
<razGon_GNM> 저는 온라인.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 제가 홈서버로 쓰면서요. 클라우드처럼 씁니다.
<voolcal> 파폭쓰다가 파폭 설정이 궁합이 안맞아 크롬까니 대충 개안더라고요
<voolcal> 제 질문이 촌시럽더라도 이해를
<voolcal> 대부분의 초입자들은 늘 기본으로 하는것이 웹이랑 겜이라
<razGon_GNM> 제직장에서 이거 연결해서 씁니다. 제가 읽다가 만 홈피 가서 읽고요. 읽던 책[pdf[읽다가 보고합니다.
<voolcal> 사실 웹하고 겜만 된다면 모든 문제가 해결이나 마찬가지라 개인유저는
<razGon_GNM> 거기에 메모도 적어 놓아서 쓰고요.
<razGon_GNM> 웹하드처럼 씁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 서버부분은 홈서버 처럼 씁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 많은 용량은 아니지만 2테라 하드에 영화나 학습자료 넣어놓구 봅니다.
<voolcal> 제가 와인하고 플레이온리눅을 깔아서 익스를 설치해보니 자꾸 에러가 나서
<razGon_GNM> 와인이 모든게 되지 않습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 제가 하고 싶은게 있는데요.
<voolcal> 여러분들은 어떻게 해결하시나요
<razGon_GNM> 이거요.
<razGon_GNM> http://friender.co.kr/xe
<razGon_GNM> 웹은 크롬쓰고요. 게임은 당연히 윈도우를.ㅋ
<Seony> razGon_GNM: 혹시 우분투 데탑에서 키보드를 화면에 보이게 하는 법 아시나요?
<voolcal> 그건
<voolcal> 제경우 10.10인데
<voolcal> 그놈제어판 가니 있떤데요
<Seony> voolcal: 아 네 감사합니다. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<voolcal> 아 이거 어제 본글인데 손이 얼어서 지송합니다
<Seony> :)
<voolcal> 우리집이 점 추워서 길게 치기가 힘드네요 ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 제가 서버에 올려 놓은거라서그런지 제어판이 안보이네요.
<voolcal> 컴터 쿨링에 신경을 안써도 될 정도로 시원해서 ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 근데 서니님은 그것을 물어보시는게 혹시? 타블렛에 이식?
<voolcal> 제경우 10.10 버전인데요 첨에는 그넘 제어판이 읍었어요 나중에 이거저거 만지다보니 그넘 제어판 추가되서
<cheayuncho> 우분투쓰는이유는 하나 컴을 항상 켜놓기에
<razGon_GNM> 그런게 아니시라면 터치스크린을 사시려는게 아닌지요.ㅎ
<Seony> razGon_GNM: 아뇨. 넷북 하나가 키보드가 망가져서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ^^ 그러시군요.
<voolcal> 잠시 우분으로 재접을 해야 것네요
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 질문이 있는데요. 64비트 우분투서버는 램 얼마까지 인식하나요?
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 생각없이 4기가 올렸는데. 더인식하면 8기가도 생각해볼까 합니다만.ㅋ
<Seony> razGon_GNM: 이론상으로는 128기가까지에요
<razGon_GNM> 헉.
<razGon_GNM> 그정도로 대단위 서버는 만들생각은....^^;; 없습니다.
<Seony> 요즘 8기가램 쓰는 사람 많잖아요. 그 정도는 별거 아닙니다. 걱정말고 업글하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 결국은 오까네.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 지금 접속해있는 메인컴에 업글해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 리하이요.ㅋ
<voolcal3> 리하이요
<razGon_GNM> 과연 아이패드는 누구의 것인지.... 제것은 아니고 와이프것도 아니고
<voolcal3> 우분에선 크게 손 안대도 잘되네요
<razGon_GNM> 가장 많이 사용하는 사람은 우리 첫째딸...
<razGon_GNM> 잡스의 위대함을 느낌니다. 유투브에서 영상 골라서 트는거 며칠 하더니 능숙하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그러나 저는 정작 우분투 패드 기다리는 ...ㅎㅎ
<voolcal3> 이거 닉네임 바꾸는것이
<razGon_GNM> "/nick [nickname]"요
<razGon_GNM> 예시 "/nick razGon_GNM"
<voolcal> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<voolcal> 이름도 제한이 있나보네요
<razGon_GNM> ?
<razGon_GNM> 그건 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥.. 또옵...
<Ponics_Beginner> 또로롤롭~!
<razGon_GNM> 있는 내용이라면...
<razGon_GNM> 있는 이름이라면 제한되지 않을까요?
<razGon_GNM> 64비트면? 우분투 서버인가요?
<voolcal_64bit_10> 아 그냥 개인입니다
<razGon_GNM> 아~! 데스크탑도 64비트있죠?ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아.ㅋ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 램이 아까워서 64로 갔어요
<razGon_GNM> 대세가 64비트죠.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 랩값이 많이 싸드라도요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 많이 싸요 진짜 요새
<voolcal_64bit_10> 2기가짜리 기준해서 1만원정도라
<voolcal_64bit_10> 4기가짜리도 2만 1천 정도고요
<razGon_GNM> 마니싸죠.. 저도 그래서이번에 대단위 업글가려고 ㅎ하려구요.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 업글 하시려면 미루지 말고 하는거 강추합니다
<voolcal_64bit_10> 이미 바닥을 처셔 다시 오른다고 하드라고요
<razGon_GNM> 일단 마눌님의 집행허가를 기다려서요.
<razGon_GNM> 대만의 업체들이 생산중단을 갔지요.
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 계셔요?
<voolcal_64bit_10> 하드는 짐 하면 손해가 커서 램만 추가한 저도
<voolcal_64bit_10> 짐 하드 분할해서 윈도랑 우분 쓰는데 따로 가려고요 가각의 하드에
<razGon_GNM> 하드는 제가 데이타 통합으로 가면 하드는 많이 남습니다.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 하드는 3배 올랐어요
<razGon_GNM> 외장하드도 1.5테라정도의 여유도 있습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 태국땜시.
<razGon_GNM> 열라콩따이.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 하드는 복귀 되려면 1년은 걸린다구 하던데
<razGon_GNM> 그때쯤이면 SSD업글고려해 보겠습니다.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 글죠 그게 문제인
<voolcal_64bit_10> 하드 자체가 이젠 구형으로 밀리는 추세라 그때쯤엔 ssd 대세일꺼구
<voolcal_64bit_10> 당장 필요한분들은 계륵 신세인
<razGon_GNM> 솔직히 시스템에서 가장 느림보가 하드죠.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 저도 윈도는 32비트라 남은거 램드라이브 돌렷는데 체감은 모르것어요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 그냥 하드를 안 읽는것만 알뿐 속도 향상엔 그다시 큰차이 읍는거 같아요
<razGon_GNM> 램드라이브는 휘발성이라 계속켜놓으면 좋을 겁니다.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 서버 돌리는 분들은 효과 좋을거 같아요 그래도
<voolcal_64bit_10> 저는 개인이라 별차이 못느끼는 건지도...
<razGon_GNM> 리눅스 가벼운것을 올려 놓구 램상주시켜서 움직이면 괜찮을 듯해요.
<razGon_GNM> 현재 시스템은 적절한 시퓨와 그래픽카드에 고용량의 램으로 움직임이 나을듯 싶습니다만.
<razGon_GNM> 앞으로 제가 구성하려는 시스템은 홈서버는 계속 테라를 올리고 단말기급의 클라이언트는 SSD로 120기가급으로 구성하려고 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 기가바이트로 구성하면 ...ㅎㅎㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> ssd가 수명이 짧다고 하던데 어떤지 몰것네요
<razGon_GNM> 그러니 클라이언트에 구성하죠.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 저는 하드웨어쪽은 잘 몰라서리
<razGon_GNM> 저도 잘은 몰라요. 근데 좀 있다보니 그런 생각이 듭니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 리눅스가 잼있는게요. SSH로도 연결되서요.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 아까 어느분이 키보드 찾았는데 제것도 안뵈네요 이거 어케된건가
<voolcal_64bit_10> 저는 당장은요 바라는게 온라인 만화랑 껨에요 ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 지금제가 사용해도요. 멀리있는 컴퓨터에서도 따로 연결됩니다.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 쿡존 만화랑 늘 하던 온라인 껨만 됫음 좋것네요
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 온라인 게임은 일단 빼고요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 쿡존 만화요?
<voolcal_64bit_10> 그것만 해결 된다믄 당장은 개인유저로선 바랄게 읍것네요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 네 쿡존
<voolcal_64bit_10> 한통에서 지원하는 공짜 만화
<voolcal_64bit_10> 올레 쿡존이라고 있자너요 광고하는거
<razGon_GNM> 아..
<voolcal_64bit_10> 저는 일반 유저라 아직 그런거에 신경이 가네요
<razGon_GNM> 저도 쿡인데.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 저도 일반유저입니다.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 일반 유저들이 늘 하던것에 문제가 없다면 그게 정답인거 같아요
<razGon_GNM> voolcal_64bit_10: 다른 분들은 고수실지 몰라도 저는 완전 초보입니다. voocal님보다 더 모르는 부분이 많을 겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 리눅스 저는 참 재미있더라구요.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 장단점 따지게 아니고요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 현 시점에서 제가 윈도랑 우분을 동시 쓰는데
<voolcal_64bit_10> 웹이랑 온라인겜이 좀 걸려요
<razGon_GNM> http://distrowatch.com 이거 추천합니다. 어느 한 고수분이 저에게 알려준 마약사이트입니다.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 오히려 서버모드 하시는분들은 더 나을꺼 같아요 우분이
<razGon_GNM> 그렇지 않으신분들도 많습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 저는 오피스가 가장 문제 였는데요. 리브레오피스가 있어서 좋았습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 예전 오픈오피스에 비해서 많이 발전했습니다.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 90년대에 래드햇 잠깐 쓴 기억에 비하면 엄청나죠 짐
<razGon_GNM> 그래도 저는 부칼님께서 쓰는 윈도우와 비슷한 그놈 데스크탑보다는 이전에 썻던 오픈박스가 오히려 더 좋아보여요.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 래즈님 지금 어느버전 쓰고 계세요?
<razGon_GNM> 저는 지금은 그놈 올렸습니다.
<razGon_GNM> gnome^^V
<voolcal_64bit_10> 전 아직 그런거 잘 몰라요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 유니티 그넘 달랑 2개아는
<voolcal_64bit_10> 지금 10.10 쓰고 있는데 각종 설정중이거던요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 게시판 검색해서 따로 족보 만든중에요 설치후 세팅할부분을
<razGon_GNM> 윈도우랑 달리 여러윈도우형태가 있습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 리눅스는 대략 KDE, gnome, openbox, fluxbox,lxde,xfce4
<voolcal_64bit_10> 다른분들 화면보면 엄청 좋아보이던데
<voolcal_64bit_10> 저는 10.10 버전을 윈도랑 비슷하게 꾸미고 있거던요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 패널도 아래로 내리고
<voolcal_64bit_10> 상단 패널은 아무래도 답답하더라고요 11.10 버전도 그래서 때려첫는데
<razGon_GNM> 그러면 기본설정> 모양새를 보시면 설정 가능합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 깨끗한 모양 이거 선택하시면 윈도우처럼 보입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 근데 상단은 익숙해지면 편합니다.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 네 지금 윈도우처럼 하구 있어요
<razGon_GNM> 윈도우처럼보신다면 LXDE 추천합니다.
<cheayuncho> 방금왓습니다
<voolcal_64bit_10> 아참 그 머더라
<cheayuncho> razGon_GNM 지금 사이트 하나 코딩중이라 못보앗습니다.
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 오~!
<voolcal_64bit_10> 마운트 시킨 딴 파티션을 종료할때 언마운트 안하고 꺼도 문제 없을까요?
<Seony> voolcal_64bit_10: 셧다운할 때 알아서 언마운트 해줍니다.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 답변 감사합니다
<voolcal_64bit_10> 일일히 언마운트 하고 종료 했엇는데 문제 없다니 다행입니다
<cheayuncho> 에고고...
<cheayuncho> 김장한거 냉장고 설정 잘못해서 하루만에 익으면서 가스생겨서
<cheayuncho> 그 김치통뚜껑을 열고 넘쳐버렷네요 으아아아!
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 허거거거.
<cheayuncho> 날리낫네요....
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 방금 공개 S/W day참가 관련문자가왓는데 어째서 맨마지막에 하트가 적혀서 문자가 온것입니까!?
<cheayuncho> 뭐랄까! 보낸사람이 분명 남자같은데 이럴수가!!!!!!!!!!!!
<razGon_GNM> 허거거!
<razGon_GNM> 참... 5개월짜리 우리딸에게 조조할인 이문세가 부르는 거 들려주니 좋아하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 감회가 새롭습니다. 제가 대학때 좋아하던 곡이였는데.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 오래되엇던곡이죠..
<razGon_GNM> 붉은 노을.
<razGon_GNM> 정말 좋아하는곡!!
<cheayuncho> 실은 저도 얼마전에 알앗던곡..
<razGon_GNM> 축구응원가로 딱!
<cheayuncho> 붉은 노을은 빅뱅인가 하는 음악가가 새로 불루면서 이문세 원곡이 유명해졋죠
<cheayuncho> 저도 그떄부터 이문세를 알게되엇구요
<razGon_GNM> 우리나라 80년대 가요의 핵입니다.^^
<Ponics_Beginner> cheayuncho: / 훔.. 보낸 사람은 없습니다.. 보낸 기계만 있을뿐... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 조쿠나~! 전자계집...
<cheayuncho> 기계 으으.. ㅠ
<cheayuncho> 이만저녁먹고오겟습니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> cheayuncho: / 설마... 그 하트를 사람이 보냈을꺼라는 행복한 상상을 하셨나효 ? 현실은 절때 아니겠죠 ? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 맛있게 드세요.ㅎ
<voolcal_64bit_10> 여러분
<voolcal_64bit_10> 만약에 우분투를 다시 설치하면
<voolcal_64bit_10> 따로 세팅 없이 다시 그대로 복구 하려면 어느것을 해야되나요
<cheayuncho> 하긴 그하트도 인간이 그리기보단 특정 문자열의  코드하나에 불과하죠
<razGon_GNM> sbackup 인가 그게 좋을 겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 설정이라면요.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 예를 들어
<voolcal_64bit_10> 지금 설정한 세팅을 그대로 유지하고자 한다면요
<razGon_GNM> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=5855
<razGon_GNM> 아니면 이런 방법도 있습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 통째로 굽기.
<razGon_GNM> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=194
<razGon_GNM> 이런방법도 있습니다. 일단은 글타래나 구글 확인 하시면 더욱더 정밀한 질문이 되실겁니다.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 답변감사합니다
<voolcal_64bit_10> 잠시 재접을
<razGon_GNM> 제가 답변할 정도의 레벨이 안되는데...^^;;
<razGon_GNM> 여러고수님 앞에서 깝. 하는건 아닌지 걱정됩니다.
<razGon_GNM> 린 역시 노래 잘부르네요. [엠넷-must]
<razGon_GNM> 리하이요.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 리하이요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 사람이 좀 줄은거 같네
<razGon_GNM> 그게 아니라 여기 채널은 물건너있는 곳에 계신분도 있습ㄴ디ㅏ.
<cheayuncho> 아마 우분투 자체에 백업하는 기능이있을거에요
<voolcal_64bit_10> 아 저는 그냥 단순하게요
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 질문있는데요. 지난번과 비슷한 질문요.
<cheayuncho> 넵
<voolcal_64bit_10> 애초에 설치시
<razGon_GNM> 원격데스크탑 어떤걸루 하세요?
<cheayuncho> VNC (VINO요)
<cheayuncho> 우분투 원격 VNC 윈도우 원격 RDP요
<razGon_GNM> 저도 비노하는데.
<cheayuncho> 둘다 서버에요~!
<voolcal_64bit_10> 스왑잡고, 우분투파티션잡고, /home 따로 이렇게 잡으라고 하더데
<voolcal_64bit_10> 우분투만 지우고 다시깔면 홈하고 스왑은 저절로 붙게 되는거인지 궁금해서
<razGon_GNM> 헉.. 제한계 입니다...패스^^;;
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 근데 원격데스트탑 설정을 어떻게 하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 다시 질문입니다만..
<cheayuncho> 저같은경우는 항상켜놓지만 데탑같은경우는
<razGon_GNM> bluedusk: 어서 오십시요.^^
<cheayuncho> 부팅시 GDM자동시작 후 특정계정으로 자동로그인
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<Seony> voolcal_64bit_10: 옛날에는 그런 식으로 파티션을 나눴는데요, 그게 개인사용자한테는 불필요한 부분입니다. 그냥 스왑이랑 / 만 나누세요.
<Seony> bluedusk: Hi
<razGon_GNM> 예 저도 그렇게 해 놓았습니다.
<cheayuncho> 그후 키모음 설정 해제해서 VNC연결시 자동으로 연결가능하게 해놓앗구요
<cheayuncho> 서버에선 설정을 비번만 걸어서 사용중입니다.
<voolcal_64bit_10> 아 답변감사합니다
<razGon_GNM> 아.. 키모음 설정해제.
<bluedusk> 아 내일 출장 관련 파일을 메일로 받아서 다운받아보는데 34메가네요..-_-  급습하는 불안감이..;;
<razGon_GNM> 그거 다시해야 겠네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 허거거...
<razGon_GNM> 키모음 설정해제가 어떻게 하죠?
<bluedusk> doc 파일인데 뭘믿고 용량이 34메가가..;
<razGon_GNM> 이거 메모해놓아야 겠당..
<cheayuncho> 그때 링크 드렷을텐데...
<cheayuncho> 잠시만요!
<razGon_GNM> 지난번 서니님께서 메모하라고 했는데...ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 떠돌이님 블로그는 정말 좋은 블로그에요!
<voolcal_64bit_10> 닉을 다시 바꾸야 것네 숫자가 짤려서
<cheayuncho> 항사 ㅇ우분트 쓰다가 막히면 대부분 떠돌이님의 블로그에서 해결이 가능해요!
<cheayuncho> http://opensea.egloos.com/5041966
<cheayuncho> 요거입니다
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: oh! so des Ka?
<razGon_GNM> 감사합니다. 열린바다! 아! 이거 구글에서 많이 보는데. 감사합니다.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> VNC설정하고 자동로그인한상태에서 그냥 VNC접속하면 접속이안되는데 해당 오류가 떄문이라서 그걸을 보시면됩니다.
<cheayuncho> so desu.
<razGon_GNM> 감사합니다^^
<cheayuncho> 하시다가 막히는부분있으시면 또 물어보세요...
<razGon_GNM> 아이재우고 올께요..
<razGon_GNM> 예ㅃ
<voolcal_10_10_64> 저랑은 질문의 수준이 다르군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<voolcal_10_10_64> 아까 하던 질문에 이어서 현재 시스템 설정 상태를 그대로 돌려놓을려믄 어느부분의 백업이 필요한가요
<cheayuncho> 지금 우분투 환경은 아니지만 어딘가에서 백업부분이 있엇던것같아요... 그부분은 잘안해봐서 모르겟네요 ㅠ
<voolcal_10_10_64> 제가 원하는 설정 백업은 데스크탑 설정 해놓은것만 복구되면 좋겟는데
<cheayuncho> 그놈이요?
<voolcal_10_10_64> 네
<cheayuncho> 그건 계정의 루트폴더에서
<cheayuncho> 그 탐색기에서 ctrl+h하신후
<cheayuncho> .~~~~로 시작되는 폴더를 백업하셔서
<cheayuncho> 복구하실때 붇여넣으시면 프로그램설정,그놈설정이 복구가 되더군요
<cheayuncho> 올바른 방법인지는 모르겟으나 호스트네임,계정명이 같을때 그리했엇습니다.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 네 감사합니다 짐 알려주신것들 잘 족보에 추려서 해바야 것네요
<voolcal_10_10_64> 우분트 설치 자체는 한 10번정도 해보니 크게 어렵진 않더라고요
<voolcal_10_10_64> 문제가 설치후 세팅해놓은거라
<razGon_GNM> 우분투는 설치 많이 쉬워졌죠.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 이거 다 저장되는거죠?
<razGon_GNM> 젠투를 설치해보심이.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 설치.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 우리가 나눈 대화가 저장이죠?
<Seony> razGon_GNM: 온 가족 컴퓨터의 운영체제가 우분투라고 가정했을 때, 식구들이 컴퓨터로 지금 뭘하는지, 하는걸 키고 끌 수도 있고 내가 보여주고 싶은 웹사이트를 식구들의 모니터에 띄울 수도 있는 거 아세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런걸 원하실 수도 있을 거 같아서..
<razGon_GNM> 오!
<voolcal_10_10_64> 음
<razGon_GNM> 좋네요!
<voolcal_10_10_64> 그게 몃대가 되야
<razGon_GNM> 근데 그건 현실성이 떨어집니다.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 한대가지곤 안되자너요
<Seony> 예를 들어서 좋은 사이트를 발견했는데, 이걸 와이프한테 보여주고 싶으면 사무실에서 버튼 하나 클릭으로 와이프 컴퓨터에 크롬이 자동으로 뜨면서 해당 페이지를 열어주는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 우리집에 아이패드까지 해서 단말기가 1.2.3.4.5대가 됩니다만
<razGon_GNM> 오!
<Seony> 현실성이 떨어지는게 아니라, 제가 그렇게 쓰고있는데요.
<cheayuncho> 해당 기능은 윈도우에서 그 뭐시기 마에스트로라고 학교에서 쓰는 솔루션으로 대부분 구현되요
<razGon_GNM> 좋은데요.
<Seony> 아주 심플합니다. PHP에 SSH만 붙이면 간단해요...
<cheayuncho> 근데 전 동생컴을 ssh로 접근해서 강종시키는거왜엔 쓸일이없더라구요
<razGon_GNM> 문제는 마눌님은 이세상의 OS는 윈도우가 다인줄 안다는.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 다 그래요 아버지로 firefox깔아드렷다가
<cheayuncho> 활동자 X안되서 욕무지하게 먹엇다죠
<cheayuncho> MS외 프로그램은 무조건 쓸모없는거라 하시는 우리아버지 ㅠㅠ
<voolcal_10_10_64> 서니님 현실적인 질문점
<cheayuncho> 아버지 익스플로러는 희대의 망작입니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 결국은 절충안이 서버로 우분투 쓰고 나머지 단말기를 윈도우로 쓰는 방식을 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 단예외는 아이패드와 스마트폰
<voolcal_10_10_64> 제가 운분투 쓰고 가족이 윈도 쓴다면 원격제어 가능한가요?
<cheayuncho> VNC로 원격제어는 가능합니다.
<Seony> voolcal_10_10_64: 그 경우라면 원격데스크탑으로만 가능합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 윈도우에서 VNC가 허용이 된다면 가능하죠.
<Seony> 어디까지나 제가 얘기하는 건, 클라이언트들이 UNIX라는 가정 하에서에요.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 전에 회사에서 거래처 직원이 제컴에 접속해ㅓ 먼가 끄적이고 하던데
<voolcal_10_10_64> 작은 윈도 화면하나가 더 뜨고 그 안에서 윈도가 또 드가 있떠라고요
<razGon_GNM> voolcal_10_10_64: 한가지 알려드릴께요. 리눅스는 윈도우랑 달리 한컴퓨터에 한계정만 존재하지 않습니다. 동시에 다른계정으로 연결되서 사용될수도 있죠.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 짐 빨간글씨 삑삑하느거요
<voolcal_10_10_64> 이거 귓말에요?
<voolcal_10_10_64> 래즈곤님이 주신거요 글
<razGon_GNM> 귓말이기 보다는 그사람에게 주는메세지입니다. 다보여요.ㅎ
<voolcal_10_10_64> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아시겠지만, 계정이 곧 권한이고 권한은 그계정에만 국한 됩니다.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 좀전 제가 말한거 요거네요 쭉
<voolcal_10_10_64> zook
<voolcal_10_10_64> http://www.zook.co.kr/
<razGon_GNM> 그래서 그계정을 넘는 부분을 바꿀때는 sudo를 붙입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아..
<voolcal_10_10_64> 이거로 접속해서 보드라고요 컴을 조작하고
<razGon_GNM> 그거 말고도 많이 있습니다.
<razGon_GNM> www.pcany.net
<voolcal_10_10_64> 짐 문제가 되는것이요
<razGon_GNM> http://www.pcany.net
<voolcal_10_10_64> 서로 다른 운영체제도 가능하냐 이거죠
<voolcal_10_10_64> 저도 일반유저지만 가족들은 저 답답하거던요 수순이
<voolcal_10_10_64> 가족들 컴터 사용능력은 그야말로 답답한지라
<razGon_GNM> 다른 운영체계끼리도 가능합니다.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 제가 일일히 가서 깔구 설정하기도 벅차서
<razGon_GNM> vnc가 가장 좋은 예입니다.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 아까 서니님이 말한것이
<voolcal_10_10_64> 그게 좋아보이는데
<razGon_GNM> 저는 지금 우분투로 원격으로 접속해서 채팅중입니다.
<razGon_GNM> teamview이거겠군요.
<voolcal_10_10_64> 팀뷰 들어본거 같으네
<razGon_GNM> 잠시 아이기저귀좀 갈고 올께요
<voolcal_10_10_64> 저도 켜두고 잉어빵사러
<razGon_GNM> chea
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 링크한데서 보니 암호화키를 못불러 오더라구요.
<razGon_GNM> Seony:  다른방법이 있었던거 같은데. .gksu였나요?
<Seony> 암호화키라뇨?
<razGon_GNM> 전에 기본키모음 암호설정안되게 하는거요.
<razGon_GNM> 메모를 해놓았는데. 지난번 날리면서 날아가 버려서요.
<Seony> 아... /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon
<Seony> 다른이름으로 바꾸시면 됩니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아! 감사합니다&&
<Seony> 별말씀을 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 바람이 정말 미친듯이 부는군요. 역시 겨울은 겨울인듯...
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> Seony: 근데 아이 있으시죠?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저희는 아직 없습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아. 죄송합니다.
<Seony> 괜찮은데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ^^;;
<Seony> 없이사는 것도 나쁘진 않을까 하고 생각하고 있어요
<razGon_GNM> 실은 우리딸에게 다른건 아니여도 언어는 교육이 필요하다고 생각해서요.
<Seony> 언어라면... 자국어가 아니라 외국어를 말씀하시나요?
<razGon_GNM> 예
<razGon_GNM> 자국어도 필요하고요.
<Seony> 네. 계속 말씀해보세요.
<razGon_GNM> 책읽는 버릇을 가지게 하려구요. 그러다가 고민하는게 어학연수같은거 보내야 되나까지 생각하게 되더라구요.
<razGon_GNM> 그래서 물어봐드리려는게.
<Seony> 네
<razGon_GNM> 1. 어학연수 필요한지?
<razGon_GNM> 2. 한다면 하와이는 어떻게 생각하시는지? 만약 아이가 있다면 어디로 보내실건지 물어보려구요.
<Seony> 음... 일단 하와이가 언어학이 좀 특수하게 발달된 곳이라서 저도 이런저런 얘기를 많이 듣는데요,
<Seony> 일단 제가 들은 얘기와 주위에서 일어났던/나는 일들 위주로 말씀드릴께요
<razGon_GNM> 예
<Seony> 먼저 확실한 건, 어릴 때 외국어를 배우면 확실히 다르다는 점이에요.
<razGon_GNM> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 언어학자들 말에 의하면, 영어의 경우는 만 10세가 넘은 아이들과
<Seony> 그 이하의 아이들의 발음차이가 극복할 수 없는 수준이라고 하거든요
<Seony> 물론, 발음은 정작 현지에서는 전혀 고민거리가 아닙니다. 한국사람들만 유난히 그래요.
<razGon_GNM> 저도 그리 생각합니다.
<Seony> 다른 얘기로는,
<Seony> 너무 어린 나이에 두 개의 언어를 동시에 배우면,
<razGon_GNM> 영어만 배우면 필리핀이든 싱가폴이든 홍콩이든 상관없다고 생각합니다.
<Seony> 둘 다 "고급어휘"를 구사할 수 있는 능력이 안되요.
<razGon_GNM> 쨤뽕되죠.
<razGon_GNM> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_GNM> 맞습니다.
<Seony> 제 친구가 하와이 주정부 변호사인데요,
<Seony> 변호사는 법률용어를 써야하니까 어렵거든요.
<Seony> 그 친구는 9살 때 이민온 친구인데, 저한테 하는 말이
<Seony> 로스쿨 다닐 때 영어 때문에 다른 사람들한테 밀릴 수도 있겠구나 하는 생각을 처음으로 해봤답니다.
<Seony> 그래서, 일부 한국 부모들 중에서는 자녀들한테 일부러 한국말 안시키는 부모들도 있어요.
<Seony> 물론 먹고사는데 지장없는 수준은 되죠. 그 정도면 충분하지만, 법률용어니 뭐니하는 "말로 먹고사는" 전문적인 직업까지 갈려면
<Seony> 아마 그건 좀 고민이 된다고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 세 번째로는,
<Seony> 아이가 어릴 때 잠깐 배우다 돌아가는 경우인데요
<Seony> 언어학자들에 의하면, 아이들의 뇌는 스펀지 같아서
<Seony> 뭐든 쭉쭉 빨아댕긴대요.
<Seony> 다시 말하면,
<Seony> 한국에서 자랐어도 외국에 나가면 그 나라 언어를 스펀지처럼 쉽게 배운답니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 한 1년만 살아도 거기 애들이랑 같이 어울릴 정도로 많이 느는데,
<Seony> 그 상태에서 다시 돌아가면 다시 다 까먹죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 헉.
<Seony> 배우는 것도 빠르지만 잊어먹는 것도 빠르니깐요
<Seony> 근데 한 가지 확실히 다른 건,
<razGon_GNM> 여기에서 유지는 방법은 있습니다.
<Seony> 뇌의 어떤 잠재의식 속에 영어가 남아있는지, 나이 먹어서 영어공부를 시작하더라도 다른 사람과는 배우는 속도가 다르다고는 해요.
<Seony> 일취월장이라는 단어를 쓸만큼 빠르다고 해요.
<Seony> 뭐 어디까지나 개인차이가 있을 거에요.
<razGon_GNM> 그게 제생각은요
<razGon_GNM> 아이들의 경우는 쉽게 바디랭귀지가 되고 생활이 일정한도내에서 국한이되므로 반복이 확실히되서 그렇다고 봅니다.
<Seony> 아주 어릴 적에 영어가 "유창한" 수준으로 만들어놓고, 외국에 가끔 "잠시" 체류하는 정도만 유지시켜서 먹고사는데 지장이 없을 정도로 유창하게 하는 사람들도 있습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 언어란게 어떤 프레임이나 돌아가는 문법이 몸에 익으면 대략 추정해서 표현이 가능하다는 겁니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 일단 아이들은 "차별"이라는 게 없으니깐요.
<razGon_GNM> 예
<razGon_GNM> 특히 하와이의 경우에는 더욱더요.
<Seony> 하와이라는 장소 자체는, 원래 이민자들로 구성되어서 지금까지 온 곳이라서 원래 이민자들한테 관대해요.
<Seony> 특히 아시아인들은 더욱 더 그렇죠.
<Seony> 친구 말로는, 학교 다니다보면 아시아에서 전학오는 애들 보는 게 한두명이 아니라고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너무 많아서 일부러 모르는척 하고싶어할 정도로 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그래서 미국 본토보다는 하와이나 괌. 싱가폴. 홍콩등을 생각하고 싶습니다.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아니 생각하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 제가 아는 녀석이 사이판에서 왔는데,
<Seony> 그 동네는 애들 전부 다 알고 지내더라구요.
<razGon_GNM> 아. 사이판도 있군요.
<Seony> 워낙 좁다보니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 제일 중요한 건 결국 돈이니까, 경제수준에 맞게 계획을 세우시면 될 것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.결국은 돈이고요. 그리고 아는 사람이 잇냐도 중요한 요소입니다.
<Seony> 저랑 제 와이프가 봤을 때, 유학오기 가장 좋은 나이는 중학교 1학년에서 2학년 정도에요.
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<Seony> 한국말도 잘하고 영어도 잘하고 딱 좋거든요.
<Seony> 더 일찍 오면 영어를 더 잘하겠지만요...
<razGon_GNM> 그때오면 좋기는 한데 한국와서 한국의 입시에 적응 못하더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 제가 말씀드리는 건, 어디까지나 현지에서 "거주"하는 사람 기준이구요...
<Seony> 잠깐 왔다갔다하는 거라면 어릴 때 오는 게 효과는 확실히 다르죠.
<razGon_GNM> 물론 한국에 있게 하려는게 목적은 아닙니다만.
<Seony> 네. 입시에 적응하는 것은 고사하고 한국의 생활부터도 다시 적응 못해요.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왜냐면 머리가 좀 커서 왔잖아요.
<razGon_GNM> 하긴 그말이 맞겠네요. 저도 하와이 가면 여기의 치열한 생활은 적응 못할거 같은데요
<Seony> 뭐가 싫고 뭐가 좋은지는 본인이 잘 판단할 수 있는 나이라서, 어찌보면 장단점이 있겠네요.
<Seony> 차라리 어릴 때 보내서, 돌봐주는 사람이 계속 신경쓰면서 주입시키면 그나마 괜찮은데
<razGon_GNM> 외국어 특히 영어와 중국어가 욕심이 납니다.
<Seony> 중학교 때 오면 이미 머리가 컸으니...
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 중국어는 늦게 배워도 괜찮다는 게 제 의견입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 예
<Seony> 제 동생이 중국에서 5년 살다왔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그건 저도 동감합니다.
<Seony> 동생말이, 중국어가 의외로 쉽다더라구요
<razGon_GNM> 예 한자가 어려운데 간자체로 익히면 정말 쉽습니다.
<Seony> 1년만 살아도 먹고사는데 지장없을 정도의 회화를 구사할 수 있다고 해요.
<razGon_GNM> 그게 다 공산당덕이죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 문법이 쉽고 시제가 단순해서 암튼 보기보단 쉽다더라구요
<Seony> 제 와이프는요, 후진국은 돈 줘도 가기 싫답니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 글자배우는게 어려워서 지식인들의 전유물로 남겨 놓을수 없어서 간단한 글씨인 간자체를 개발했답니다.
<Seony> 동남아도 가기싫대요 ㅎㅎ 덕분에 저도 아직 동남아 구경 못해봤어요...
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 대만 함가보세요.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거기 덥고 습하다면서요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이 산지 오래되서 습한 날씨는.... 견디기 힘들더라구요...
<razGon_GNM> 그렇긴하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 대만은 배낭여행 가기 좋은 곳입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 1. 먹거리가 쌉니다. 나머지는 한국수준.거의
<razGon_GNM> 2. 치안이 나름 괜찮습니다.
<Seony> 아무래도 미국 살다보니, 미국 본토를 여행하고 싶은 생각이 아직은 더 많아요. 중국 살면 중국 전국을 돌아다녀보고 싶은 것처럼...
<razGon_GNM> 거의 수준이 일본과 한국수준입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아.ㅋ
<Seony> 아직 라스베가스, 시애틀도 못가봤거든요.
<razGon_GNM> 가보신 줄 알았는데요? ^^
<Seony> 시애틀 가서 스타벅스 1호점도 좀 가봐야하고 L.A 가서 유니버셜 스튜디오 구경도 좀 해봐야하는데...
<Seony> 제가 먹고살기 바빠서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ^^
<Seony> 졸업하면 본도 횡단여행 함 해볼려구요.
<razGon_GNM> 미국에 가신 분들은 그런데 꼭들르시더라구요.
<Seony> 한 달 정도 걸린다던데... 뭐 재밌을 거 같아요.
<razGon_GNM> 들르는데가 올랜도 디즈니랜드. 샌프란시스코 금문교. 라스베가스. 자유여신상. 하바드대학교. 실리콘밸리
<Seony> 네. 유명한데는 한 군데씩 다 들르더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 그랜드캐년과 나이아가라.
<Seony> 암튼 요지는, 아직 미국 본토여행도 못해봤으니 거기부터 다녀보고 싶어요.
<razGon_GNM> 정답입니다!
<razGon_GNM> 제가 아이가 있어서 그런지 대전에서 학회열었는데. 밤에 카이스트 드라이브 했다는.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 창문열고 천재들의 기를 받아라 했습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 하와이가 워낙 어릴 적부터 유학 보내는 곳으로 유명해서... 많이들 오더라구요.
<Seony> 한국에서 친척 왔다고 봐주는 분들도 있고...
<Seony> 오바마 대통령이 나온 고등학교 보내고 싶어하는 분들도 많고...
<Seony> 거기 고등학교가 하와이 최고 명문 사립고등학교거든요..
<razGon_GNM> 저는 마틴루터킹에 대해서 알고 싶더라구요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 한글입력이 된다.. 으갸갸..
<Ponics_Beginner> 우분투 10.04 임..
<Ponics_Beginner> 냥냥..
<razGon_GNM> 아. 오바마대통력이 하와이 사립고 출신이군요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 축하드려요.ㅋ 저도 그겁니다. LTS
<Seony> 네. 오바마 고향이 하와이잖아요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 그런데 할것이 없다... 다쉬... 윈도그로 가야 하는군하...
<Seony> 휴가 때 가끔 와요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 문제는 해결 하셨나욘 ?
<Seony> 아 근데 휴가 오는 것까진 좋은데, 동네 식당에서 식사하면 경찰들이 온 길거리를 다 막아서 짜증..
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 넵. 감사합니다.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 원래그렇죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 대통령이 오든말든 저는 집에 가고싶거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 제 삼촌도 딸래미 하와이 보낼까말까 고민 중이시던데...
<Seony> 아무래도 제가 있으니까 그런 생각 하게된다고 하시더라구요
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠
<Seony> 역시 아는 사람이 있냐없냐가 크긴 큰가봐요
<razGon_GNM> 저도 사촌이 플로리다에 있고, 이종사촌이 싱가폴대학에 간다는데 둘다 생각하게 되더라구요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<razGon_GNM> 아무래도 정착이나 생활할때 알려주는 가이드가 있는게 좋죠.
<razGon_GNM> 거기가 어디죠? 재즈의 고향.
<razGon_GNM> 뉴올리언스?
<razGon_GNM> 맞죠?
<Seony> 네. 흑인들 많이 사는데.
<razGon_GNM> LA 오랜지카운티사는데 보냈어야 되는데.
<razGon_GNM> 쩝.
<Seony> 미국 본토가, 교민들끼리 사기치는 사람이 하도 많아서...
<razGon_GNM> LA에서 잇다가 거기로 옮겼어요.
<razGon_GNM> 많죠.
<Seony> 만약 본토로 가시게 되면 조심하세요. 친척도 믿으면 안되요.
<Seony> 하와이는 좀 덜한데, 본토는 많이 심해요
<Seony> 하와이는, 섬이라서 사기를 치면 갈데가 없거든요.
<razGon_GNM> 예 그것도 알아서 싱가폴보낼생각도 있습니다.
<Seony> 그래서 이 동네는 아직 좀 순수한 면이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니깡 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 2세나 1.5세들간의 차별도 없고...
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ 그것도 있고 기후도 중요한거 같아요.
<Seony> 싱가폴은 날씨 좋은가봐요?
<razGon_GNM> 거기도 덥죠.
<Seony> 제가 딴데는 안가봤지만... 하와이는 정말 세계적으로 알아주는 지상낙원이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 날씨가 진짜 환상이거든요...
<razGon_GNM> 그런거 같아요. 서니님의 입에서 마르지 않더군요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.
<razGon_GNM> 하와이 보내는데 힘들까요?
<Seony> 어떤 면에서요?
<razGon_GNM> 비용이 많이 드나요?
<Seony> 아...
<razGon_GNM> 심각해집니다.
<Seony> 음... 먼저 반드시 알아두셔야할 점은요,
<razGon_GNM> 마눌님이 돈벌어 오라고...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 하와이는 섬이고, 섬은 갈데가 없기 때문에 땅값이 비싸요.
<Seony> 따라서, 집값이 비싼 편입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 몇억하나요?
<Seony> 먹는건 고만고만해요. 어차피 미국물가가 외식 안하고 집에서 먹으면 싸거든요.
<Seony> 네. 보통 방 하나 있는 집들이 기본 4억 정도 해요.
<razGon_GNM> 헉.
<razGon_GNM> 강남이네..헐.
<Seony> 근데 보통 자기 집 갖고 사는 사람들 많지않아요. 다 렌트하죠
<razGon_GNM> 그러겟죠.
<Seony> 보통 방 하나 있는 집 렌트하는데 월 1,000 정도 들구요,
<razGon_GNM> 헉.
<razGon_GNM> 천만원....
<Seony> 방 2-3개 있는 다른 사람 집에 한 방을 쓰게되면 대략 $600
<Seony> 아뇨 천만원 말고 $1,000
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 보통 돈 있으면 혼자 살고, 돈 없으면 남의 집에서 다른 사람들이랑 같이 살죠
<razGon_GNM> 천달러면 120만원이군요.
<Seony> 네. 근데 다른 사람 집에 독방 쓰면 $600만 내면 되니까 반으로 줄죠.
<Seony> 게다가 전기세라던가 물세라던가 하는 공과금도 다 포함시켜주고.
<razGon_GNM> 60만원. 서울이네요.
<razGon_GNM> 아.. 그건좋네요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 여기서 알바를 하면 그 정도는 별로 부담되진 않아요. 근데 따님은 어리군요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 저같은 초허접 콤맹이 도움이 되었다니 다행입니다.
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: ㅎㅎ 무쟈~게 도움됐습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 지금의 계획이아니라 앞으로 몇년뒤에 플랜입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그때를 대비해서 짜놓아야죠.
<razGon_GNM> 한 7-10살사이에 보내려구요.
<razGon_GNM> 그때 1-2년 기러기 아빠되려구요.
<Seony> 근데 부모랑 떨어지는데 견딜 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 아.. 엄마랑 같이 오는군요
<razGon_GNM> 아니요. 와이프와 장모님 보내려구여.
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐...
<Seony> 어떻게요? 비자가 안될텐데.
<razGon_GNM> 헉.
<Seony> 아... 무비자 3개월이면 가능하구나.
<razGon_GNM> ㅇㅇ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 다시 윈도그로 로그인 해야 하나... 쩝.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 3개월만 있다가시는 거면, 미리부터 계획짤 필요까진 없어보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<razGon_GNM> 그러기는 좀그렇구요.
<Seony> 3개월 이상 계실거면 비자를 받아야하거든요...
<razGon_GNM> 일단 하와이는 아는 사람이 없어서 그게 좀 문제입니다.
<Seony> 하와이는 제가 있으니... 뭐 정착하는 정도까진 제가 도와드리면 되고... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 하와이에서 무한 비자는 없으려나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 미국이라서 힘들죠
<razGon_GNM> 감사합니다^^;
<razGon_GNM> 아...
<Seony> 일단, 어린 아이들은 유학비자를 잘 안내줘요.
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<Seony> 그래서, 부모가 유학비자를 받고 아이들을 데리고 가죠.
<razGon_GNM> 정답.
<razGon_GNM> 그런방법이..
<Seony> 아이가 너무 어리면, 미국 정부 입장에서 어린 아이를 왜 유학을 보낼려고 하느냐 이런 입장이거든요
<razGon_GNM> 그렇겠군요.
<Seony> 근데 부모가 유학비자를 받고 아이들을 데리고 오면, 어머님은 같이 유학비자로는 못들어오시죠.
<Seony> 관광으로 왔다갔다 하셔야해요.
<Seony> 유학비자는 본인과 배우자, 자녀까지만이에요.
<razGon_GNM> 아...그렇게도 좋습니다.
<Seony> 그러면 비자는 대강 해결이 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 라즈곤님 배우자분께서는 아마 유학비자 받는데 크게 지장은 없을 거에요.
<Seony> 다만 배우자분께서 유학비자로 와야하니 많이 힘드시겠죠.
<Seony> 유학비자로 오니까 학원이든 학교든 반드시 다녀야하니깐요
<razGon_GNM> 아.. 걱정마세요.
<razGon_GNM> 물리학석사 출신입니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 공부를 걱정하는 게 아니구요,
<razGon_GNM> 학교다녀야되는거요?
<Seony> 하루 4시간씩 5일을 의무적으로 학원에 다녀야하는데, 그렇게 되면 아이들을 돌봐야하는 시간에 학원에 가있게 되잖아요.
<razGon_GNM> 그렇게 되는군요.
<Seony> 보통 학원들은 오전에 시작하거든요.
<razGon_GNM> 예
<Seony> 어머님께서 같이 오시면 당분간 해결이 되겠지만, 무비자 기한만료로 돌아가게 되면 곤란해지죠.
<razGon_GNM> 차렌트비용은 얼마나 되나요?
<Seony> 차는 오래 계실거면 그냥 중고 한 대 사는 게 싸게먹혀요.
<razGon_GNM> 인천-하와이 항공료가 얼마나 되나요?
<Seony> 작은 사이즈 렌트하면 월 30불 정도 나오는 거 같은데, 이게 보험이 엄청나거든요. 옵션이긴 하지만...
<Seony> 음... 뱅기값은 백만원쯤 하는 거 같던데요. 하와이언 에어라인.
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<razGon_GNM> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 제가 백만원 안되는 액수로 왕복 갔다왔으니...
<Seony> 대한항공은 좀 비쌀 거에요.
<Seony> 대신 편하겠지만...
<Seony> 아... 바람에 집 무너지겠다...
<razGon_GNM> 교육비는 얼마나 인지가 중요하겠군요.
<Seony> 아이들의 경우 공립학교 보내면 되니까 교육비는 안들 거에요. 배우자분 학원비가 중요하죠
<Seony> 하와이 내 어학원은 제가 대충 보니까 월 $500에서 $800 까지 있더라구요.
<razGon_GNM> 대략 3개월에 우리나라돈으로 260만원정도 나오겠군요.
<Seony> 네. 좋은 학원은 제가 다녀봐서 알지만, $300 더내고 다닐 가치가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 목적은 아이들 영어이니...
<Seony> 일요일날 교회가면, 아이들끼리 우루루 몰려서 노는데... 처음에 그거 보면 좀 적응이 안되요.
<Seony> 딱 보면 생긴건 한국애들인데, 입에서 영어가 나오거든요...
<Seony> 첨에 진짜 어색했어요.
<Seony> 근데 지금은, 애들 입에서 한국말 나오는게 더 어색해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그럼 3개월잇다고 보면 300만원 왕복비에 집차렌트 360+36만원. 어학원260만원
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집이랑 차 렌트는 예상보다 훨씬 더 많이 잡으셔야되요.
<Seony> 차의 경우는, 렌트 하면서 보험 안할 수는 없으니까 보험 하게되면 액수가 많이 뛰구요...
<razGon_GNM> 그렇게 해서 대략 기본 천만원
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<Seony> 집의 경우는, 남의 집에서 한 방에 두명 세명씩 들어가는 건 안받아주거든요...
<razGon_GNM> 예
<razGon_GNM> 집을 얻어가야죠.^^;
<Seony> 아마 배우자분, 어머님, 따님 이렇게 사셔야하니 스튜디오나 1베드 정도는 구해야할 거에요
<razGon_GNM> 생활비는 대략 어느정도 들까요?
<Seony> 음... 물세는 안들테고, 전기세랑 핸폰비가 제일 많이 나오겠네요
<razGon_GNM> 인터넷비가 더나올듯 합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 먹는건, 집에서만 해먹으면 그렇게 많이 나오진 않아요...
<Seony> 인터넷비는 월 $40 안넘어가니까 많이 안비싸요.
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<razGon_GNM> 대략 3-4인의 1달 생활비를 잡으면 얼마 나올까요?
<Seony> 차 렌트까지요?
<Seony> 하와이는 자가용 없어도 괜찮은 곳인데 그래도 차 없으면 불편하시겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 예
<razGon_GNM> 렌트비까지 하면 얼마나될까요?
<Seony> 일단 그러면, 자동차 렌트는 월 $50 정도로 잡아볼께요. 저도 확실히는 잘 모르니...
<Seony> 아 월$50이 아니라 일 $50
<razGon_GNM> 옙
<razGon_GNM> 일!!
<razGon_GNM> 헉..
<razGon_GNM> 어쩐지 넘싸다 했습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 사는 게 싸다고 한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 차값 빼고 해볼께요.
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 낡은 차한대 사는게 낫겠군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 네. 훨씬...
<Seony> 얼마 하지도 않아요.
<Seony> 음... 뭐가 있을지 모르겠지만...
<Seony> 렌트: $1,500
<Seony> 전기: $80
<Seony> 핸드폰: $50 (한 대만 쓴다고 가정)
<Seony> 인터넷: $40
<Seony> TV: $30
<Seony> 학원비: $500
<Seony> 유류비: $100
<Seony> 식비: $300
<Seony> 정도 나올 거 같은데요.
<Seony> 한달 기준입니다.
<Seony> 딱 밥만 먹고 사는 정도네요.
<Seony> 음... $2,600인가..
<razGon_GNM> 예상대로 3달에 천만원정도 드네요.
<razGon_GNM> 옙
<Seony> 근데 아마 예상보다 더 많이 들어갈 거에요.
<Seony> 초기 정착비용이 상당하거든요.
<Seony> 생각지 못한... 책상 사고 의자 사고, 살다보니 쇼파도 필요하고...
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 또 살다보면, 어디 가니까 옷이 싸네, 가방이 싸네 이러면서 또 사게되고... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그런거 계산하면 한 3달에 1500정도 생각해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 미국 유학오면 특히 여자들이 공부는 뒷전으로 하게되는 이유가... 패션잡화가 많이 싸거든요...
<Seony> 컴퓨터도 싸지만 특히 여성들을 위한 물건들이 한국이랑 많이 차이가 나서...
<razGon_GNM> 그게 걱정입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 다 여성들이라.
<razGon_GNM> 와이프 딸과 장모님...
<Seony> TV보면, 기러기 아빠는 맨날 라면 먹고 적은 돈 쪼개서 힘들게 사는데, 유학 가있는 딸이랑 와이프는 호강하면서 사는 드라마 많이 나오잖아요.
<Seony> 그게, 미국 와서 살다보면 그렇게 되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그러죠.
<razGon_GNM> 저야 뭐 생활비가 정해져 있으니 상관없습니다많
<Seony> 싼것도 많고 좋은 것도 많다보니까, 그런걸 사면서 편하게 사는 게 당연하게 생각하죠...
<razGon_GNM> 저야 가장 돈 많이 드는게 컴퓨터랑 주식말고는 없었습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 저도 여기서, 돈 없는 가난한 서민이지만 부엌 창고에 먹을거 3단 수납장에 쌓아놓고 살거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 휴지랑 치약은 한 6개월치 비축되어있고... 스팸 통조림은 한 3개월치... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 냉장고 2개 돌리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아우! 피가되는 말입니다!
<razGon_GNM> 이거 갈무리하고 싶은데 irssi에서 갈무리 어떻게 하죠?
<Seony> 그냥 채널 로그에서 저장하시는 게 편할 거 같은데요.
<razGon_GNM> ?
<razGon_GNM> 채널로그요?
<Seony> 링크 드릴께요. 잠시만요.
<Seony> html로 드릴까요? txt로 드릴까요?
<Seony> html은 컬러풀하게 나옵니다.
<razGon_GNM1> html요.
<Seony> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/21/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<razGon_GNM1> 이것을 어떻게 하나요?
<razGon_GNM1> 오.. 신기하네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 이건 우분투에서 직접 로그를 기록하는 거에요...
<Seony> 그래서 로그봇이 들어와있죠...
<razGon_GNM1> 아....찬서버요?
<Seony> 아뇨 챈섭은 채널 관리해주는 봇이구요, 아마 ubuntulog2 이게 그 봇일 거에요.
<razGon_GNM> 흠...
<razGon_GNM> 로그를 받는다면 위의 주소로 가면되겟군요.
<Seony> 네. 날짜만 수정하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_GNM> 오 오늘도 좋은거 배우고 갑니다.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을..
<Ponics_Beginner> 저도... 오늘 좋은거(?) 배울려다 그냥 갑니다..ㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 주무세요.^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠..
<Ponics_Beginner> 떱...
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐.. 머 아무튼 우ㅂㅌ 는 여기 까지만.. 다시 난 윈도그 유저니깐... 윈도그로 ㄱㄱ싱~! ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> seony:gnome-keyring-daemon지워주는거 맞죠?
<razGon_GNM> seony:gnome-keyring-daemon지워주는거 맞죠?
<Seony> 네. 불안하시면 파일이름만 바꾸시면 됩니다.
<Seony> ì°¸,
<Seony> 그 전에 프로세스 죽이시구요.
<Seony> ps ax |grep gnome-keyring-daemon 하셔서 나오는거 죽이고 이름 바꾸세요.
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 지우면 되겠군요.
<razGon_GNM> gnome-system-monitor
<razGon_GNM> gui에서요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 IRC BOT관련해서 아시는분계시는지요
<cheayuncho> 특정채널을 유지해야되며
<cheayuncho> 특정인이 접속시 오퍼레이터권한을 임명시치는 봇은 어찌 만드나요
<cheayuncho> IRC가 처음이라서요 으허허 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=irc+봇&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<razGon_GNM> 저는 초보라서..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 좋은 내용이군요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> C언어인가요?
<imsu> 힝 내 질문에는 아무도 답변이 없어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> http://ubuntu.or.kr/search.php?search_id=egosearch&sid=151c99f7dc0ffe9f051693cd314e0c1f
<imsu> qt와 ubuntu 11.04 패널과 잘 안맞는건지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNM> 저는 몰라서 패스요.ㅎ
<imsu> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=20159
<imsu> 이거구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 헬프미 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> QT는 커녕 프로그래밍 자체를 모르는데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 허걱..
<razGon_GNM> 계속 바뀌네요.ㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 킁킁;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 머가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> cheayuncho: 대화명바뀌시는게.ㅋ
<imsu> 아하 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 에고 수업 준비는 점점 마무리가 되가고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좀만 더 하다 자야징 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 잘하실겁니다.ㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 혹시 torrentdown.kr 접속 돼?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 오 이런 사이트도 있었군요 ㅋㅋㅋ 링크 감사~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐... 여기서 안되는데..
<Seony> 아... 워킹데드 받아야하는데....
<Seony> imsu: 나 토렌트 하나만 좀 받아줘.
<imsu> 여기도 막아놨나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 먼데여 ? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 접속돼?
<imsu> 네
<bluedusk> Seony, The.Walking.Dead.S02E05.Chupacabra.720p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264-CtrlHD.mkv
<bluedusk> 이게 필요하신건가요?
<Seony> 잠시만요. 에피소드 확읺볼께요
<imsu> 좀비 드라마이군요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌나요?
<bluedusk> imsu, 좀비 드라마라뇨
<Seony> 6편 받아야하네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 엄연한
<Seony> imsu: 무쟈게 재밌어.
<bluedusk> 오 6편은 아직 안올라온..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 6화 방금 나왔다는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 닮은 무언가가 많이 나와요
<Seony> 그래요? 오늘 올라와야되는데...
<bluedusk> ^____^
<bluedusk> 아 지하철 끊겼나?
<bluedusk> 지하철 언제까지 다녀요?
<Seony> imsu: Walking Dead 시즌2 에피소드 6, IMMERSE껄로 받아줘.
<Seony> imsu: 토렌트만 받아주면 돼.
<imsu> bluedusk: ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> immerse 는 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> bluedusk / http://www.seoulsubway.co.kr 여기 가시면 지하철 시간표 나와요 -0-
<bluedusk> 오 안끊겼네
<Seony> imsu: 리핑한 사람/팀 이름.
<bluedusk> 택시타고 회사에 청구할랬드만
<Seony> imsu: 시즌1 1편부터 봐바. 조냉 재밌어
<imsu> Seony: 켁 그런거 모르는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> imsu: 그 사이트 가서 walking 검색하면 뒤에 다 붙어서 나와.
<bluedusk> Seony, 시즌 1은 정말 left4dead 실사판 같아서 재밌게 보긴 했는데
<Seony> bluedusk: ㅎㅎ 저는 좀비영화를 좋아해서 다 재밌더라구요.
<Seony> imsu: 이런 식으로. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/imsu.png
<bluedusk> Seony, 일본 애니중에 학원 묵시록이라고 비슷한거 있어요
<bluedusk> 애니라는 차이지만..;
<Seony> 들어봤어요. 재밌다고 하더라구요
<imsu> Seony: bondisk 가입하라는데요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> [Highschool of the Dead] 라는 이름으로 검색해보시면 ..~_~
<Seony> imsu: 설마. 그럴리가 없는데.
<Seony> imsu: 그럼 일단 냅둬.
<Seony> 잠부터 자야겠다.
<Seony> 벌써 새벽 4시 50분...
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 여긴 23:52분
<bluedusk> 내일 6시 55분 비행기로 한국 떠남..
<bluedusk> 저도 이제 망명길로..하앜하앜
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 인생이 새벽 4시 인생이라...
<imsu> Seony: 검색해서 나오는게 죄다 광고인가요?
<imsu> 투투디스크 가입하라는뎅 ;;
<Seony> imsu: 메인에서 검색하면 광고만 나오고,
<Seony> 메인페이지 가서 상단 왼쪽에 보면 TV라고 있잖아.
<Seony> TV 클릭하면 나오는 게시판 맨 밑에 검색창 조그만거 있는데 거기서 walking이라고 치면 돼.
<Seony> 아... 프록시를 써야하나...
<imsu> tv 라는거 자체가 안보이는데 혹시 텔레비젼? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 텔레비전 맞아.
<Seony> 척 하면 알아들어야지 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Seony, 어차피 자막 필요없으시면 그냥 구글 검색하는게 더 빠르지 않나요
<Seony> 자막 있어야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 자막이 없으면 100% 이해를 못해서 재미가 없어요.
<bluedusk> 헠
<imsu> 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 없이 보라면 볼 수야 있겠지만, 내용을 100% 이해 못하니까 상대적으로 재미가 떨어지죠... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 에피소드 6 맞지?
<Seony> 자막도 나왔어?
<imsu> impress 는 자막이 없네요
<Seony> impress가 아니라 IMMERSE
<imsu> 아 immerse
<Seony> 음.. 나온지 얼마 안됐으니까, 하루만 더 기다려봐야겠다.
<Seony> 이번 명절 기간에 봐야지
<imsu> 그럼 내비 둬요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 내일 부탁할께.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹
<Seony> 근데 아마 그 전에 프록시를 세팅하지 않을까 싶다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거기 토렌트 사이트 중에서는 국내에서 최고로 잘나가는데야.
<imsu> 흡쓰~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<imsu> 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 자료가 엄청나게 많아. 올라오는 속도도 장난 아니고.
<imsu> 요기도 유료 되려나?
<imsu> 다른 곳도 보통 유료가 되더라구요
<Seony> 아니 유료는 아냐. 어차피 토렌트 사이트니까..
<imsu> 다른 곳은 무료였다가 사람 많아지면 유료로 전환하더라구요
<Seony> 전에 폐쇄형 토렌트 사이트 하나 해봤는데 짜증나서...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이게 무슨 내용입니까?
<Seony> 워킹데드?
<imsu> 이런거 하나 보기 시작하면 잠안자고 보는데
<imsu> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 경찰이 범인하고 총격전 하다가 총 맞아서 병원에 실려갔거든.
<Seony> 깨어나니까 사람들이 다 죽어있어.
<Seony> 그러면서 시작이야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 액션 보다는, 살아남은 사람들이 살아가는 얘기에 좀 더 많이 치중하지.
<Seony> 재밌어.
<imsu> 좀비 드라마 아니에요?? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맞아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왜냐면, 등장인물이 주인공, 조연, 좀비거든 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, http://car.mt.co.kr/news/news_article.php?no=2011112111382727591
<razGon_GNM> 제가 토렌토 파일전송해주면 될까요?일단 검색좀하구요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony, 근데 워킹데드 말고 슈퍼내추럴같은걸 추천해주세요
<imsu> 제가 저보다 못생긴 애들 시러하거든요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 시즌7 까지 한번 달려봐야...~_~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단은 저는 먼저 자러가겠습니다.
<Seony> 이러다 밤 샐거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 오!! 슈퍼내츄럴. 시즌 5가지만.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 나중에 봐.
<Seony> 다들 나중에 뵈요
<razGon_GNM> 헉. 말도 걸기전에 가시네요.ㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭 타이밍이 중요하지요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> qt 아시는 분 아무도 없나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> kldp가서 물어볼까나 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 저 그게 뭔가요?
<bluedusk> 먹는건가요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 쩝
<DarkCircle> qt는 ... 그냥 레퍼만 보시면 돼요 (먼산)
<imsu> DarkCircle: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=20159
<imsu> 질문이 이상한건지.. 아는 사람이 없는건지.. 쩝;;
<bluedusk> imsu, 전 모르겠네용
<bluedusk> 저도 이만 자러
<bluedusk> 뱌뱌
<imsu> bluedusk: 주무세여 ^^
<razGon_GNM> 저도 자러갑니다.
<razGon_GNM> 굳나잇요.ㅎ
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> 넹
<DarkCircle> imsu / 버전이 4.7인가요?
<imsu> 잠시만요
<DarkCircle> 하도 해본지 오래돼서 기억이 맞을라나 모르겠네 ㅡ.ㅡ ..
<imsu> 4.7.2
<imsu> 오~ 해결하신 경험이?? 쿄쿄쿄쿄
<imsu> 말씀이 없으시다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 저거 경로명 맞긴 맞는건가요 -ㅠ-?
<imsu> 맞는데요;;
<imsu> 로그인 되어서 그런가?
<imsu> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=20159
<imsu> 맞는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 댓글없는 글 보기 하시면 순위권안에 들어요~
<DarkCircle> 저 아이콘을 말이죠 .. 동적 객체 하나 만들어서 별 달고 넣어보세요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그러면 되던가 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> (가물 ...)
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<DarkCircle> 만진지 2년이 되가는중 -ㅅ-v
<imsu> 이게 11.04 에서만 그러는거 같은데;; 아닌가요?
<imsu> 다른 버전에서도 그랬나?
<DarkCircle> 콘솔에서 짜서 qmake로 돌리시는거죠 -ㅠ-?
<imsu> 네
<DarkCircle>  흠 -ㅅ- ..
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그림이 참조될때 parent기준으로 참조될껀데 -ㅅ- ...
<imsu> 으음??
<cheayuncho> 이만 취침하러~!
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 글씨는나오죠?
<DarkCircle> 그림만 안나오고 -0-! =3
<DarkCircle> 그러면 경로가 잘못되었을 확률이 제일 높아요
<DarkCircle> 앞에 : 랑 / 지워보고도 해보세요
<imsu> DarkCircle: 음 한번 해볼게요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 아까 QIcon 할당 방식 바꿔보라는건
<DarkCircle> 포인터 값이 잘 안넘어갔을지도 모른다는 생각에서 해본 이야기구요
<imsu> 아하 보인다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 툴바는 보이네요
<imsu> 이거뭐야 레퍼런스 코드 보고 한건데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 된장
<DarkCircle> 가끔 레퍼런스는 믿을게 못되는 상황도 생긴다능 ...
<DarkCircle> 그림은 아직 안보이나요?
<imsu> 아.. 된장
<DarkCircle> (웬지 안보일듯 ..)
<imsu> 툴바는 보이는데 아직 메뉴바는 안해봤어요
<DarkCircle> 제가 생각해보는 모습이
<DarkCircle> [그림]
<imsu> 다 지워버렸음? ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> [New]
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 보이는거 ...
<DarkCircle> 아니면 [그림 New] 라든가...
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그거임
<imsu> 마지막거
<imsu> File menubar 안에 넣을거라서요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이거 보이는 모양새를 바꿔줄 수 있는걸로 아는데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 오래돼서 아는게 남아나질 않 ~ㅅ~
<imsu> 일단 그림이 잘 보이는지 다시 해봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 도움 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 덕분에 오랜만에 Qt책을 폈는데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 책에서 썩은내가 나네요 ~ㅅ~
<imsu> 전 책도 없어유 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제꺼 보실래요? 아마 도움 안될껀데 ...
<imsu> 걍 사이트가서 뒤짐 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사이트 레퍼런스랑 이책이랑 그냥 똑같음
<DarkCircle> (망할)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> zetcode 사이트랑 qt 사이트 참고하고 있거든요
<imsu> 클래스 개념에서 조금 방황했지만 조금만 더해보면 될듯합니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 추천하는 책은
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Prentice-Source-Software-Development/dp/0132354160/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321889762&sr=8-2
<DarkCircle>  이건데
<imsu> 원서구나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이거 번역본이 있을라나 모르겠네요
<imsu> 51 달러네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 교보에서 뒤지면 나올거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 used 사시면 됨 .
<imsu> 중고요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 양넘들은 책을 되게 깨끗하게 써서
<imsu> 파시게?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> good을 사도 깨끗해요
<imsu> 글쿠나
<DarkCircle> 제 집에 used북이 꽤 있는데
<DarkCircle> 볼펜 눌린자국 있는 책이
<imsu> 제책은 맨날 걸레인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 책 구매후에 그 자국만 남아있는 상태에서 그냥 들어옴
<DarkCircle> 그 책 오래 보관하면 모서리가 꺼멓게 되쟎아요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에선 그거 팔 수 있을지 몰라도
<DarkCircle> 외국에선 그거 못팔아요
<DarkCircle> 값도 안나감.
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 그래요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<imsu> 신기하네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 종이 한장 접히기만 해도 1/5로 깎임
<imsu> 걔네는 약간 책을 소장용으로 쓰나보죠?
<imsu>  
<imsu> 내책은 거의다 내 손때가 다 묻어있는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래서 더 애착이 가나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 정말 필요할때가 아니면 책을 안보는건지는 모르겠는데
<imsu> 신호처리 책보면 진짜 낯장이 다 뜯어져서 새로 제본해야할 상황이에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 암튼 중고매물로 올라온 책들 보면 엄청 깨끗 ..
<DarkCircle> 다만 그거 살때 조심해야 하는게 뭐냐면
<imsu> 글쿠나
<imsu> 먼데요?
<DarkCircle> 미국이나 개나다에서 제일 싼 운송비로 주문해도
<DarkCircle> 열흘걸리거든요?
<DarkCircle> 딱 2주를 재서 안오면 무조건 환불요청해야돼요
<imsu> 아.. 사기인가요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 보통 3주 지나도 안오면 돈먹고 튀었을 가능성이 높음
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 돈을 아마존이 키핑하죠
<DarkCircle> 물건도착 확인될떄까지
<imsu> 그럼 환불 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 보통 운송비는 환불 안되는데
<DarkCircle> 운송비가 15불정도 됩니다.
<imsu> 켁;;;;
<DarkCircle> 물건 안받았는데 왜 운송비를 환불 안해주냐 따지면 아마존에서 직접 해줘요
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 나도 중고 사야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 물론 결제시점이랑 환불시점의 환율이 차이가 나면
<DarkCircle> 이득볼수도 있고 손해볼 수도 있음.
<imsu> 좋은 정보 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 그래서 정말 필요한 책이 새책으로만 나와있는거 아니면 거의 대부분 중고로사요.
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 중요한거 하나
<DarkCircle> ISBN 확실히 대조해볼것 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 잘못주문하면 3판을 주문해야 하는데 1판이 올수도 있다능거 ...
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<imsu> 중고책은 가격이 얼마나 싼가요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 엄청 싸면 한 7~8달러 그래요
<DarkCircle> 운송비가 지랄맞아서 그렇지
<DarkCircle> 합쳐봐야 국내에서 사는거보다 싸죠.
<imsu> 아;; 다량 구매해야겠구나~
<DarkCircle> 국내에서 외국원서사면 새책 기본 3만원이쟎아요.
<imsu> 네
<DarkCircle> 그리고 하드커버는 -ㅅ- ..
<DarkCircle> 30만원까지도 가는거
<DarkCircle> 4~5만원이면 삽니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 운송비 포함이죠
<imsu> 오~~~~
<imsu> 좋다~!!!!!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 경우에 따라서 중고매물이 있을때!
<imsu> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 서버 관련해서 책 추천할만한거 있나요?
<imsu> 간만에 도서나 좀 구입해야겠따 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아파치 데퍼니션 가이드 정도는 한번 쭉 읽어보시는게 좋을둡요 :D
<DarkCircle> Barami / -ㅅ-m 벅.
<DarkCircle> imsu / 그리고 책 사시기 전에 국내 매물비용이 더 싸면 국내에서 사시는것도 나쁘지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 가끔 한빛미디어에서 2+1 행사같은거 할때 오라일리 서적 덤으로 살 수 있는거 ..
<imsu> 음~~
<imsu> 글쿠나 맨날 낱개로 구입해서 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에고 자야겠다~ 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<Rapps> 하이
<cheayuncho> 하이입니다요!
<Rapps> 하이하이~
<drake_kr> 로우 줄서봅니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 젠장 비오넹
<cheayuncho> 이만 출발
<razGon_GNM> jincreator:안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> bluedusk: Good morning,Sir!
<jincreator> razGon_GNM: 네, 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNM> 오늘아침도 조용합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 책이나 봐야지..ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-22
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요 :)
<semosi> 한글사용
<semosi> 우분투에서 터미널을 열수 있는 단축키는 무엇인가요? (ctrl+alt+T) 아닌가요?
<semosi> 아무리 해도 안 열리네요 (우분투 11.10) 사용 중입니다.
<yemharc> 그게 맞습니다만....
<yemharc> 얼마 전 사용했을 때에도 잘 열렸고요
<semosi> 아 그럼 제가 버츄얼박스에 넣어 놓아서 그런가 보군요^^
<yemharc> 아 버박이면
<yemharc> 그 호스트 키 설정에 분명 ctrl같은게 들어가 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 호스트키를 우선으로 인식해서 안 먹히는거에요
<semosi> 우분투를 버박에 설치했는데 화면이 깨어져서 도저히 열리지 않아서요
<semosi> 그런데 특이하게 버박에는 메뉴가 2개가 있더라구요
<semosi> 우분투,우분투2D 이렇게 말입니다.
<semosi> 그래서 우분투2D로 들어왔더니 화면이 보이네요
<yemharc> 그게 다른게 문제가 아니라, 버박이 제공하는 가상 하드웨어에 대한 3D 가속기능이 제대로 작동하지 않아서 그렇습니다.
<yemharc> 한마디로 말하면 "그래픽카드 구려~" 하면서 못 보여주는거죠
<semosi> 가상하드웨어는 다이렉트 X에서 제공 받는 것이 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 음......그거랑은 좀 많이 틀립니다만
<semosi> 아 그런가요.
<yemharc> http://bittalk.org/archive/index.php/t-19685.html
<yemharc> 요 링크를 참조해서 시도해보세요
<semosi> 그럼 우분투에서 터미널을 열려고 하면 어떻게 해야 되는지요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그냥 메뉴에서 아이콘을 누르시거나, 아이콘이 없으면
<yemharc> alt+F2를 누르신 다음 gnome-terminal 이라고 입력하세요
<cobuntu_office> 아 구차나
<cobuntu_office> 행사장 가야지
<cobuntu_office> 업데이트하면 ibus 해결
<semosi> 아 메뉴에서 찾을수가 없네요
<semosi> 우분투 11.10의 유니티라서 그런지 도저히 찾기가 쉽지 않습니다. ^^;;
<semosi> 일단 알려주신 방법으로 찾아 봐야 겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아... 추운 어느날이였습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 환자도 없고.
<razGon_GNM> ㅠ.ㅠ
<cobuntu_office> 이크
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 안드로이드 수익이 예상 이상으로 안나오네요
<yemharc> 앱스토어의 7%라.....
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 티엡스토어가 그정도로 계산된거 인가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 안드마켓요
<yemharc> (.....)
<razGon_GNM> 아.
<razGon_GNM> 안드로이드 마켓은 제가 봐도 복돌이가 생각보다 많아서요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> Seony: Aloha!
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNM> 어제 마눌과 이야기 해보니 한국에서 있는 것보다 생활비가 싸게 나온다는 황당한 결론이...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 설마요.
<razGon_GNM> 그러게요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아마도 회계를 잘못했으리라 봅니다.
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 어디 계신데요?
<Seony> 생활비는 싼데 교육비가 비싼 게 아닐까요?
<razGon_GNM> 아마도 그렇게 계산 했을 겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 교육비가 비싸죠.
<razGon_GNM> 한국에서 초등학교라고 하면 학원다니는 게 기본이라서요.
<razGon_GNM> 학원 기본 2개정도는 다닌다면 대략 몇십만원깨지고요.
<razGon_GNM> 단지 영어만 다닌다 하더라도 많이 나갑니다.
<Seony> The.Walking.Dead.S02E06.720p.HDTV.x264-IMMERSE 자막 구합니다. 있으신 분요..
<yemharc> Seony: http://dckorean.net/bbs/download.php?bo_table=dn04&wr_id=804&no=1&cate_id=20
<Seony> yemharc: 잘못된 접근이래요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 해당 페이지는 이쪽 http://goo.gl/a7RXi
<Seony> yemharc: 음... 저거는 자막이 없는 토렌트에요.
<yemharc> 읭
<Seony> 어디서 겨우 구햇습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼른 보고 좀 자야지
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cobuntu_office> Rmd
<cobuntu_office> 끙
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 혹시 머니볼 자막 구할수 있을까요?
<razGon_GNM> 한국어 자막요/.ㅎ^^
<razGon_GNM> 모든 걸 아시는 yemharc !!
<razGon_GNM> 오늘 완전히 무기력이 제 몸을 감싸버렷네요..=.=;
<cobuntu_office> 아 졸려
<Cobuntu_office> 지금 세미나 진행중인데 그냥 와불었습니다
<razGon_GNM> 허걱.
<Cobuntu_Office> 아웅
<Cobuntu_Office> 버그 고쳐졌다더니 아직이넹 ㅋ
<Cobuntu_Office> 근데 곧 고쳐지겠죠잉
<yemharc> Cobuntu_Office: 어떤 버그요?
<razGon_GNM> ~5ㅕ9`
<yemharc> 더도 덜도 말고 딱 예상한 모습으로 FTA통과됐네요.
<razGon_GNM> 헉. 통과 되었나요?
<razGon_GNM> 헉.. 날치기 처리 했군요...
<razGon_GNM> 이제 표로 심판해야 겠네요.
<razGon_GNM> 아깝다. 미국은 7분걸렸다는데. 우리나라는 9분씩이나 걸렸네요.
<razGon_GNM> 만장일치와 날치기의 차이인데.
<razGon_GNM> 만장일치보다 더 느리다니...쩝
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요~
<Jinseok> cheayuncho 조채연님~
<dkadufj> 안녕하세요
<dkadufj> 넷북에 우분투를 깔아 볼까하는데요
<dkadufj> Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<dkadufj> 이 있다고 하는데 어디서 구할 수 있는지요?
<moonhwal> 음....예전에는 따로 나왔는데....이젠 통합되었을껄요...
<moonhwal> 데스크탑 버전 까시고.....
<moonhwal> 따로 넷북 어쩌고를 깔면 넷북용으로 변신해요
<moonhwal> 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요...ㅎ...일단 데스크탑용 까셔야함
<dkadufj> ID가 문화세요
<moonhwal> 문활 입니다...제 이름이죠.
<dkadufj> 확실한가요?
<dkadufj> 통합되었다는 사실이
<moonhwal> 예....저도 넷북용 찾아보려다가 없어서요 알게되었네요
<moonhwal> 근데 넷북에 깔면 많이 느려요. 우분투 계열이면 루분투가 젤 빠를겁니다.
<dkadufj> http://www.moblin.org/
<dkadufj> 여기사이트 가보면
<dkadufj> 넷북용 OS라는데
<dkadufj> 아이콘들 눌러도 안돼네요
<moonhwal> 음.... 그거보다는 crunchbang 리눅스 추천합니다.
<moonhwal> 모블린..음..그냥 가전제품같아서..
<moonhwal> 좀 그렇네요
<moonhwal> 그것도 요즘 meego 라는 걸로 바꼇을걸요
<moonhwal> 범용으로 쓰기에는 평가가 별로예요
<dkadufj> ubuntu netbook remix 구할 수 없을까요?
<dkadufj> 구글에 치니 나오네요
<razGon_GNM> 미고는 버려졌습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 노키아가 배신때리고요. 그리고 인텔은 그냥 살아 남으려고 햇지만 힘이 약하다고 생각.
<razGon_GNM> 삼성이 주도하는 리눅스 개발하는 곳과 미고의 인텔을 통합합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 리눅스 재단의 중재로요.
<razGon_GNM> 결국은 tizen이라는 통합판을 만들려고 모읍니다.9월달에 선언 했습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 내년 1분기에 나온다고 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 정리하면요. 모블린->미고->TIZEN
<razGon_GNM> 오늘은 모두 조용하시군요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> DarkCircle 헤헤헤 오셧는지 모르겟네요 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 그냥 심심해서 불러보앗어요
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 어서 오십시요!
<razGon_GNM> ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 어서오소`!
<cheayuncho> ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 오늘 공개 소프트웨어의 날 재미있엇습니다
<razGon_iPad> 오 채연님은 대단하네요.
<razGon_iPad> 어린나이인데 참여하시고.
<cheayuncho> 친구 2명 데려왓다죠
<cheayuncho> 중 3한명 중 2한명
<cheayuncho> 오픈소스엔 초등학교때부터 관심을 가졋지만 직접참여하는건 오늘이 처음이네요
<razGon_iPad> 아... 채연닝은 이쪽으로 나가실듯.
<cheayuncho> 그 수상식도 하던데 저보다 어린 초등생들이 대상,은상,동상받는거 보고 오히려 자괴감이 들엇어요 ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 허걱.
<razGon_iPad> 더 큰 자괴감을 느끼낍니다...ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 흐음..... 저도 많이 자괴감을...
<razGon_iPad> 허걱.. 중3이...
<cheayuncho> 초등생도 있엇다니까요 ㅠ
<cheayuncho> 무려 수상자로..
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ'
<razGon_iPad> 그럼 나는 뭐가 되냐구요?
<cheayuncho> 아무튼 데브라 브라이언트 님도 오셧구
<cheayuncho> 여러 많은 분들이 오셧어요
<cheayuncho> 조금 아쉬웟던점은 브라이언트 님이 외국인이셔서 영어로 발표를 하셧는데
<cheayuncho> 번역하시는분이 다들 오역 의역 심지어 못번역하는사례가 많앗다죠
<cheayuncho> 번역하실려면 최소 사전지식이있으셔야되는데
<razGon_iPad> 채연님 영어도 하셔요?
<cheayuncho> 웹서버 apache를 이상한 단어로 하시구..
<razGon_iPad> 헐..... 진짜 자괴감...ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 잘하는정도는 아니고 해석은 어느정도해요..
<cheayuncho> 물론 단어가 딸려서 전문적으로는 못하지만요...
<razGon_iPad> 히어링이 되다니...
<cheayuncho> 뭐 뒷풀이때 대화를 나누고 싶엇지만 그럴 용기도... 영어 실력은 안되서
<razGon_iPad> OTL....
<cheayuncho> 차마  말은 못걸엇다는..
<cheayuncho> 악수 나누고 싶엇지만..
<cheayuncho> 영어를 하게된 계기가 컴퓨터 하다보니
<cheayuncho> 해외자료 접하게 되고 해외자료다보니 번역기돌려야되는데 귀찮고
<razGon_iPad> 근데 진짜 몰라서 그러는데. 브라이언트가.. 코비브라이언트는 아니죠?
<cheayuncho> 아니요
<cheayuncho> http://onoffmix.com/event/4422
<cheayuncho> 여기에 나오신 데브라 브라이언트님이요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ 귀찮아서 아예 하드웨어를 접속했다는.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 암튼 해외자료 번역기돌리기 답답해서 어쩌다보니 영어가 대충되엇네요...
<cheayuncho> 정부 오픈소스 컨퍼런스 의장님이시네요
<cheayuncho> 암튼 여러모로 좋은 경험이 되엇네요
<cheayuncho> 그건 둘째치고 코분투 개발사무소도 갓엇죠
<razGon_iPad> 허걱..
<razGon_iPad> 멋지네요..
<cheayuncho> 코분투 CD만 12장 주시던...??!
<cheayuncho> 우분투 T셔츠도 받앗어요 헤헤!
<cheayuncho> 다음세미나는 장소가 어지될지모르겟지만
<cheayuncho> 또 상암동 누리꿈스퀘어면 drake님과 함께 만나서 올라가보시는것도 ^^;;
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 저는 안됩니다 서울이 아니라서요. 가기에는 너무 시간이 많이 걸려요
<cheayuncho> 지역이 어디셔요?
<cheayuncho> 전에 한번 제주에서도 세미나를 햇엇죠 ^^
<razGon_iPad> 광주. 전라도!
<cheayuncho> 한번 포럼에 글올려보시는것도!??! 하지만 막상 그지역 네이티브 참가자가 적어서 아마 무산이되겟지만요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 아마도 그럴듯싶습니다만..
<razGon_iPad> 2월달에 계획은 되어 있다고 하더라구요.
<cheayuncho> 나중에 꼭 실시간 중계하는 솔루션 구축해서 꼭 세미나 생중계 해드릴게요
<razGon_iPad> 제가 뒷풀이 장소 섭외 하기로 되었습니다.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 안그래도 연구중(?)이라서요 헤헤
<razGon_iPad> 그나저나.. 큰일입니다.
<cheayuncho> 무슨일이신데요?
<razGon_iPad> 텍큐도 그렇구... 제로보드도 그렇구 설치가 제대로 안되요..ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 어떻게 오류가 나시는데요?
<razGon_iPad> 덱큐는 다른 컴에서 들어가면 다깨져 있어요. 레이아웃도 그렇구. 이미지. 링크 영상 다 안나옵니다.
<cheayuncho> 혹시 제가 테스트해볼수있을까요?
<razGon_iPad> 제로 보드는 모듈 설치를 수동으로 모듈디렉토리에서 풀었는데 안되요.
<razGon_iPad> 아직 도메인 등록이나 호스팅을 안했습니다.
<cheayuncho> ip라도 알려주시면 확인은 가능하니까요
<razGon_iPad>   ip 주소로 보내드릴께요
<razGon_iPad>   115.23.43.111/tc/razgon
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드로 입력하려니 힘드네요.ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 구글이나 네이버로 찾아보니  CSS문제라고 하던데요.
<razGon_iPad> 조금 그렇더군요.
<razGon_iPad> 전혀 모르는 내용이라서...ㅠㅠ 막막..ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 그문제가아닌것같네요
<razGon_iPad> 제가 봐도 그게 아닌거 같아요.
<cheayuncho> 뭔가 설치하시면서 주소를 localhost에서 설치하시지마시고
<cheayuncho> ip로 접속하셔서 설치해보셧나요?
<razGon_iPad> 아니요
<cheayuncho> 꺠지는 이미지 링크를 확인하니
<cheayuncho> http://115.23.43.111/tc/attach/1/1826717369.jpg
<cheayuncho> 로 되어야할이미지가
<cheayuncho> http://localhost/tc/attach/1/1826717369.jpg
<cheayuncho> 요렇게 나오는걸로봐서
<cheayuncho> 한번 localhost로 가셔서 하시지마시고
<cheayuncho> ip로 설치 하셔봐요
<razGon_iPad> 그러면 ip로 설치해 보겠습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 다 지워도 되도록 그냥 설치한거니.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon_iPad: 안녕하세요~~
<imsu> 부지런하셔라 매일 같이 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 제가 한번 파면 구멍뚫습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> 오호호
<imsu> 잘 뚫리나요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 오늘 한미  FTA되었습니다. 이제 얼른 미국식민지 됩시다.
<razGon_iPad> 근데 철판.ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 잠시만요.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 걱정이긴 하네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> FTA 협약 사항 모두 체결된건 아니죠?
<imsu> 남들은 몇년 씩 걸린거를 뭐가 좋다고 그렇게 서두르는지 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 비준 되었으니 양측 합의된겁니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 이제 정말 어떻게 되는건가요? ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 저쪽에서 재협상 없다 하면 끝입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 멕시코 재벌과 같은 재벌 태어나는거죠.
<imsu> 참 좋은 나라네요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> razgon님 지금 작업중이신가요?
<imsu> 근데 대통령이 바뀌어도 협상 내용은 못 바꾼다면서요?
<imsu> cheayuncho: 안녕하세요 ^^
<cheayuncho> DB완전히 지우시고 파일 꺠끗히 지우시고 작업하시는게 좋습니다
<cheayuncho> imsu: 님 안녕하세요 ^^
<cheayuncho> razgon님! .htaccess 로 지우세요!
<cheayuncho> 리눅스에선 숨김파일이니 ctrl+H하시면 보여요!
<razGon_iPad> 엡
<razGon_iPad> 테이블도 지우면 되나요/
<cheayuncho> 네
<cheayuncho> 테이블도 지우셔요!
<cheayuncho> 완전 클린 설치가 좋으실거에요
<razGon_iPad> 데이타 베이스라면
<razGon_iPad> 마이어드민으로 들어가서 지우라는?
<cheayuncho> 네에 ^^
<cheayuncho> 데이타 베이스는 놔두시고 테이블만 지우셔도되요 ^^
<razGon_iPad> 헉. 다지웠는데.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon_iPad: 다시 뭘 설치하는 중이신가요? ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 문제는 없어요!~! 단지 귀찮으냐 아니냐의 차이일뿐!
<razGon_iPad> 텍큐를 재설치중입니다.
<imsu> razGon_iPad: 저번에 뭔가 원하는 기능이 안나온다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<razGon_iPad> 그래도 깨집니다.
<razGon_iPad> 다 됩니다. 다  오케이
<razGon_iPad> 단한가지 ./httac~?
<cheayuncho> 혹시 FTP계정있으신가요?
<razGon_iPad> 이거는 겹쳐쓴다고 해서요.
<razGon_iPad> 있습니다.
<cheayuncho> 혹시 가능하시면 제가 작업해드려도 될련지요??
<razGon_iPad> 아... 감사합니다. 데이타베이스로 쓰려던 계정이 있습니다.
<cheayuncho> 제가 작업해드리고 원인을 알려드리겟습니다
<razGon_GNM1> 이게 그나마 편할거 같아요. 피진으로 연결
<cheayuncho> 지금 제가 윈도 환경이라서요 ^^;;
<cheayuncho> 혹시 VNC가 되시나요? 그러면 계정같은정보 메모만해주시면 작업하시는거 구경하시는것도 ^^
<imsu> 캬오 능력자~!!!
<cheayuncho> 서...성공할지는 장담못해요...
<razGon_WD7> 기대하고 있습니다.
<razGon_WD7> 제가 구경하죠.ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 귓속말로 VNC계정정보와
<cheayuncho> 패스워드 알려주세요
<razGon_WD7> 보내드렸습니다.
<razGon_WD7> localhost에서는 잘보입니다.
<imsu> 음~~ 드디어 작업 시작인가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_WD7> 감사합니다!!!
<razGon_WD7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 헤헤!
<cheayuncho> 미션완료
<cheayuncho> 대략 진단한결과는요
<razGon_WD7> 역시 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_WD7>  localhost흐흐흐
<cheayuncho> 텍스트큐브는 일부 경로를 설치시 있는 경로를 쓰는데요
<cheayuncho> .htaccess
<cheayuncho> 파일을 참조해서 링크라던가 이미지 경로를 만드는 것같은데요
<razGon_WD7> 제로보드도 마찬가지겠군요.
<cheayuncho> localhost에서 설치하다보니 그 파일이 로컬로 만들어진거구
<razGon_WD7> 그때도 로칼호스트로 썻는데.
<cheayuncho> 아까 그파일을 안날리셔서 재설치시도 같은문제가 생긴거구요
<cheayuncho> 제로보드도 마찬가지일겁니다
<razGon_iPad> d
<cheayuncho> 그냥 폴더를 통째로 날리시고 권한 적용하시는게 편하실겁니다! ^^
<razGon_iPad> 예감사합니다.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 그렇게 ㅎ하도록하겠습니다
<cheayuncho> 저는 귀차니즘으로 저런작업은 그냥 FTP화 시켜서 사용하네요
<cheayuncho> 그러다보니 해당문제를 잘못격어 보앗네요
<cheayuncho> 후에 도메인연결하실때 불러주세요
<razGon_iPad> 거기에 제가 또 질문할게 있는데요
<cheayuncho> VNC로 작업하는거 보시면서
<razGon_iPad> 예 감사합니다.
<cheayuncho> 금방 이해가실겁니다 ^^
<razGon_iPad> ftp에서 기본 폴더 어떻게 설치하나요?
<imsu> 역시~!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imsu> 멋졍!!!!!!!!!!!
<razGon_iPad> 일단 계정이 디폴트인데.
<cheayuncho> 저같은경우는 VSFTP를 사용하엿고
<razGon_iPad> 홈피 전용으로 관리하는 계정을 써야 하는데 말이죠.
<imsu> 아 저도 저렇게 한방에 문제를 해결해줘야 할텐데요 .. 부럽^^
<razGon_iPad> 저두요.
<cheayuncho> 해당 프로그램에서는 무조건 계정 홈폴더로지정이되기에요
<razGon_iPad> 예
<cheayuncho> 그냥 계정 폴더로 웹폴더를 하고
<cheayuncho> 아파치에서 폴더를 계정폴더로 이동을 시켯어요
<razGon_iPad> 야...
<cheayuncho> 이방법은 원래 웹호스팅에서 쓰는 방식과도 같구요
<razGon_iPad> 아파치의 설정을 바꾸어주었군요.
<cheayuncho> 이렇게 쓰거든요
<cheayuncho> 혹시 편집 하시는 방법아셔요?
<razGon_iPad> 에 지에디트를 슈도랑 같이 써서.
<cheayuncho> 터미널에다가 sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/defaultsudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<cheayuncho> 윽....
<razGon_WD7> ㅇㅋ
<razGon_WD7> ?
<cheayuncho>  sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/defaultsudo
<cheayuncho> 억!
<cheayuncho>  sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<razGon_WD7> 아..?
<cheayuncho> 를 터미널에 치시면
<razGon_WD7> 옙.
<cheayuncho> 쭉뜨는데요
<cheayuncho> 그 기본폴더 링크를 유저 디렉토리로 링크를 바꾸셔야됩니다.
<cheayuncho> 혹시 막히시면 다시 말씀을 ^^;;
<razGon_WD7> 예,
<razGon_WD7> 감사합니다.
<razGon_WD7> 헉... 12시!!
<razGon_WD7> 샤워하고 잘준비를...ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 주무세요 ^^
<razGon_WD7> 내일 7시반까지 가야 해서요.
<razGon_WD7> 샤워하고 올겁니다.
<razGon_WD7> 말려야되서요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 언제 한번 웹사이트 제대로 구축하는걸 매뉴얼을 만들어볼게요( 언제가될지는 모르겟지만요)
<cheayuncho> 그방법만 따라하시면 웹호스팅 구축도 가능하셔요 헤헤
<razGon_WD7> 제로보드에서 나온메뉴얼있는데. 형식이 다 바뀌어서 잘모르겠더라구요,.
<cheayuncho> 지금 베타로 하고있기도 하구요
<cheayuncho> XE가 4에서 바뀌고나서 너무 힘들더라구요
<razGon_WD7> 저도 홈서버 구축법은 이제 거의 완성됩니다.
<imsu> 아 졸립다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;;; 아직 준비 다 못했는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 왜이렇게 졸음이 쏟아져 내릴까요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 살려주삼;; ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 머피의 법칙일듯하네요 헤헤
<razGon_WD7> 뒤돌아보지 마세요!!
<razGon_WD7> 뒤에 누가 보고 있어요!!
<razGon_WD7> 제가 홈서버로 용도가.
<razGon_WD7> 1, 제 개인 자료의 저장소.
<razGon_WD7> 2. 홈피와 블로그 서버
<razGon_WD7> 3.  VNC를이용한 어설픈 클라우드 시스템.
<cheayuncho> 전 웹호스팅처럼 만들어 놓아서요 은근 편하더군요
<razGon_WD7> 4. 토렌토 서버.
<razGon_WD7> 저도 원격으로 연결해서 하니 좋더군요.
<cheayuncho> http://blog.ohohme.com/ http://cheayuncho.ohohme.com/ http://file.ohohme.com/
<razGon_WD7> 어디가든 설치 안해도 되고.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 요런식으로 앞에 A레코드만 바꾸어서 여러가지가 가능해서 좋더라구요
<cheayuncho> 물론 ohohme.com도 따로 있어요
<razGon_WD7> file.ohohome.com 은 어떻게 구성한것인가요?
<cheayuncho> 기본적으로 아파치에서는
<cheayuncho> index파일이없으면
<razGon_WD7> 실은  FTP 한게 저런식으로 구성하려구 한거거든요.
<cheayuncho> 저렇게 리스트를 띄워줍니다
<razGon_WD7> 흠.
<cheayuncho> 한번 index파일 이름바꾸시고
<razGon_WD7> 아.
<cheayuncho> 인식못하게 하시구 ip로 접속해보셔요
<cheayuncho> 그러나 원래 그렇게 쓰면 보안상 안좋기에 따로 설정을 해주셔야되요
<razGon_WD7> 저렇게 하면 스트리밍은 되나요?
<razGon_WD7> 예
<cheayuncho> 스트리밍됩니다.
<razGon_WD7> ㅇㅋ!
<razGon_WD7> 올레!
<cheayuncho> http://file.ohohme.com/vid/anoOP.mp4
<cheayuncho> 크롬에서 해당링크 치시면
<cheayuncho> 스트리밍을 하는것을 보실수있습니다.
<cheayuncho> 물로 jwplayer로 연게하시면 웹사이트에 흔히말하는 플짤을 다실수도있구요
<razGon_WD7> 익스플로러는 안되네요.
<cheayuncho> 네 그런건 따로 연계를 하셔야됩니다.
<razGon_WD7> 조금 다른가요?
<razGon_WD7> 흠.
<cheayuncho> 크롬은 자체 플러그인으로 스트리밍가능하구요
<razGon_WD7> 결국은 jw플레이어를 사용해야 되겠군요.
<cheayuncho> 넵 추가로 말씀드리면
<cheayuncho> 뭘 말씀드릴려햇는데.. 잠시만요
<razGon_WD7> 옙
<razGon_WD7> 아. 오늘도 좋은거 배워가는 군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 그 스트리밍하실려면
<cheayuncho> 특정 조건을 달성한 파일만됩니다
<cheayuncho> mp4파일이 스트리밍되는확장자중하나구요
<cheayuncho> avi나 mkv같은 확장자는 스트리밍이 되지않기에 인코딩을 거쳐서서
<cheayuncho> mp4,flv,wmv등으로 인코딩을 하셔야됩니다.
<cheayuncho> 개인적으로 mp4를 추천드려요
<razGon_OpQ> 애플것도 되니깐요
<cheayuncho> 그렇군요 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 암튼 확장자에 따라 일단 걸리구요 그것만아니라면 서버에서 스트리밍으로 재생이되니까요
<cheayuncho> http://www.longtailvideo.com/support/jw-player-setup-wizard
<cheayuncho> 요런식으로 따로 웹을 짜셔서 스트리밍가능하도록 하셔야될듯하네요
<cheayuncho> 그런데 그렇게하시게되면 아까 그 file.ohohme.com같은걸로는 되지않는게 제 가아는 부분에서는
<cheayuncho> 아파치에서 그리출력하는걸 수정을 못하는걸로 알고있어요...
<cheayuncho> 덕분에 꽤 까다롭게 되죠...
<razGon_WD7> 점점 복잡해지는 군요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 하여간 무언가 클라우딩을 구현하실거면 차라리 따로 폴더내용을 출력하게하시는식으로 하시구
<cheayuncho> 계정별로 폴더 따로 관리하게하신후
<cheayuncho> 영상포맷중 스트리밍가능한파일을 눌루면
<cheayuncho> <script type='text/javascript' src='jwplayer.js'></script>
<cheayuncho> <div id='mediaspace'>This text will be replaced</div>
<cheayuncho> <script type='text/javascript'>
<cheayuncho>   jwplayer('mediaspace').setup({
<cheayuncho>     'flashplayer': 'player.swf',
<cheayuncho>     'file': 'http://content.longtailvideo.com/videos/flvplayer.flv',
<cheayuncho>     'controlbar': 'bottom',
<cheayuncho>     'width': '470',
<cheayuncho>     'height': '320'
<cheayuncho>   });
<cheayuncho> </script>
<cheayuncho> 'http://content.longtailvideo.com/videos/flvplayer.flv',
<cheayuncho> 부분만 파일의 실링크로 변경후 html로 출력하게 하시면 될듯하네요..
<cheayuncho> 만들어드리곤 싶지만 저도 해당부분을 구현할만큼 기술이없어서 죄송합니다';;
<cheayuncho> 하여간 다음이나 네이버 클라우딩시스템의 스트리밍을 구현하실려면 저방법은 안되시구 새로 만드셔야될듯하네요
<razGon_OpQ> 아닙니다. 도움이 많이 되었습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 그정도 까지는 아니구요.
<cheayuncho> 네엡.... 저도 피곤하네요... 오늘 너무 체력(?)을 많이써서 피곤하군요
<razGon_OpQ> 영상이야 다운받아서 보면되구요
<cheayuncho> 네 그러시거나 저같은경우는 해당 파일 서버를
<cheayuncho> 블로그에 영상올리는용도로 쓰고있습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 오늘은 어느 정도 개념을 잡는 것만으로도 많은 도움이됩니다.
<cheayuncho> mp4형식이라 스트리밍이되니 서버 부담이 모두다 받을때 까지 기달리는것보다 부하가 적을듯하네요
<cheayuncho> 저는 피곤해서 이만 들어가보겟습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 감사합니다.
<cheayuncho> 모두들 안녕히주무세요!
<razGon_OpQ> 잘자요^^
<cheayuncho> 넵 ^^ 좋은밤되세요!
<razGon_OpQ> 낼뵈요
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 그럼 샤워하러 슈슈
<cheayuncho> ^^
<razGon_WD7> 샤워하고 왔습니다.
<razGon_WD7> 저도 자러 갑니다. 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-23
<hell_> ..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<upgradeksh> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Cobuntu_office> DarkCircle: 언제 가셨어유 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지금용 -ㅅ-/
<DarkCircle> (순간이동)
<Cobuntu_office> 헐
<DarkCircle> 은뻥.
<DarkCircle> 아까 깊은잠에 드셨길래 따로 말씀은 못드리고 슥~ 하고 나왔다능.
<Cobuntu_office> 옆사무실에서 코골지말라고 와서 깨움 -.-
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 나쁜휴먼
<Cobuntu_office> 그래도 깨워주시징..
<DarkCircle> 잠은 재밌는거라 방해하면 안됨 -0-
<Cobuntu_office> 25일 발표중에 할 이야기중 한마디
<Cobuntu_office> "오픈소스가 무료라고 여러분 월급까지 무료인가요?"
<atty> 안녕하세요
<atty> 우분투서버를 하나의 회선에서 여러대의 컴퓨터가 공유된 상태에서 공유기 내부의 포트포워딩 기능을 이용해 운영하고 있습니다. 그런데 다른건 다 잘되는데 ssh가 유독 말썽입니다. 여러가지를 해봤지만 역시 결론적으로 공유기가 문제인것 같더군요. 혹시 공유기 상태에서 서버 운영하시는 분 계시면 ssh 쓰는데 문제 없고 적절한 가
<atty> 격대의 무선공유 기능 달린 공유기 추천해주세요.
<DarkCircle> atty / 혹시 DMZ 포트 안여신건 아니신지?
<atty> 아, DMZ의 설정도 해봤습니다만...
<atty> 문제점이 다소 애매한것이 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 정확하게 어떤 문제가 나오는가요?
<atty> 일단 ssh에 접속은 되는데 접속 후에 얼마 있지 않으면 서버가 응답을 안합니다.
<atty> 조금더 정확히 묘사하자면
<atty> 일단 서버에 접속하면 로그인도 되고 명령하는것도 가능합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 잘 연결이 되어서 handshaking+data transfer가 되다가
<DarkCircle> 어느순간부터 멈춘상태가 되면서 끊어진다는거죠?
<atty> 그게 끊어지지도 않습니다.
<atty> 멈춘 상태만 지속됩니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 흠
<atty> 서버에서 보면 접속되어있는 상태입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그건 서버 내부 문제일 가능성이 있어요
<Cobuntu_office> 머 일단 추천해달라고 하시니 제가 쓰는 ipTIME N6004 추천합니다..
<atty> 아, 감사합니다. 참고하겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 저도 예전에 그런 일이 있어서 서버를 좀 튜닝했습니다. 근데 뭘 설정했는지는 모름 ㄱ-
<Cobuntu_office> 저도 그런일 있어서 그냥 ssh 새로깔음 잘됨
<atty> 하하하, 기록해두셨다면 좋았을텐데...
<atty> ssh 새로 깐건 몇번이고 해봤습니다.
<DarkCircle> http://blog.jinbo.net/ubuntu/37
<atty> 그래서 가지고 있는 노트북에 ssh를 깔아서
<DarkCircle> 이걸 참고해보시는것도 좋구요
<Cobuntu_office> 지금 쓰시는 공유기가 어디것인가요
<atty> 앗, 감사합니다. 참고하겠습니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 제가 비슷한 문제로 버팔로 공유기 몇개 집어던졌습니다..
<atty> 지금 사용하고 있는건 로지텍의 공유기입니다.
<atty> 일본 내수입니다.
<DarkCircle> 구글에서 ssh 응답지연 이라고 검색해보시면 꽤 건질만한게 나올 것입니다.
<atty> 아! 응답지연! 좋은 용어가 있었네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Cobuntu_office> 키워드가 항상 중요하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 공유기 내에서 설정해놓은 룰이 많아지면
<atty> 구글링할때 멈춤, 끊김, 먹통 이런걸로만 검색했더니 안나오더군요
<DarkCircle> 룰 처리에 시간이 걸리기 때문에 그것 때문에 응답이 지연될 수도 있겠네요
<atty> 아... 가능성은 있군요
<Cobuntu_office> 아.. 말로만 떠드는게 힘든거구나..
<DarkCircle> 기본설정 그대로 두셨다면 딱히 문제가 될던 없을지도 모르겠습니다만
<DarkCircle> 전 공유기 안쓰고 서버 자체에 연결 공유를 돌리거든요.
<atty> 음... 일단 처음부터 안돼서 공유기 내부 파이어월을 없애보기도 했습니다만
<Cobuntu_office> 흠..
<atty> 서버를 24시간 돌릴게 아니라서요 ,,;;
<Cobuntu_office> 24시간 돌리지 않으면 서버인가요
<atty> 일단 WOL설정해서 외부에서 필요할때 켜서 돌릴 생각입니다.
<Cobuntu_office> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> QoS 설정되어있는지도 확인해보실 필요도 있을것 같고 ...
<atty> 하하, 확실히 그러네요
<atty> QoS설정은 꺼봤습니다만 그래도 안되더군요
<DarkCircle> 설정을 어느정도 끄고 최적화 했는데도 안되고
<Cobuntu_office> 랜카드들이 WoL 지원한다고는 하는데 제대로 지원하는놈은 efmnetworks에서 수입한 제품 정도밖에 안 되더군요..
<atty> 제대로 지원이라고 말하시면 어떤점을 말씀하시는지
<DarkCircle> 공유기를 바꿔도 안되면 회선문제이거나 서버 sshd 자체 문제일 가능성이 ... 있겠네요
<atty> 저는 매직패킷으로 켜는것 정도밖에 시험안해봤네요.
<Cobuntu_office> 외부에서 공유기 거쳐 들어와서 켜는것..
<atty> 음... 일단 내부 아이피로 접속해도 똑같은 현상이 일어나서
<Cobuntu_office> 그게 되면 잘 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<atty> 아마 회선문제는 아닐듯합니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 서버에 방화벽이 걸려있다던가..
<atty> 흠... 초기에 접속은 잘되는걸 보면
<atty> 방화벽은 아닌듯합니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 그게 긍게
<Cobuntu_office> 되다 마는 거에요?
<atty> 시간차 두고 작용하는 방화벽이 아닌이상...
<atty> 예.
<Cobuntu_office> 에이 어려운 이야기는 직접 해보시는거구요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일단 다른 터미널에서 verbose모드로 체크를 해보실 필요가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 여기 말하는 터미널은 "다른 머신"을 가리키는거구요
<atty> verbose모드가 뭔가요?
<Cobuntu_office> 서버에서 직접 localhost로 ssh 걸어도 안 될 기세
<atty> 아!
<atty>  그건 됩니다
<atty> localhost로 ssh접속은 문제없이 가능합니다.
<DarkCircle> 문제가 생기면 warning과 error가 무조건 뜨는모드가 verbose모드죠
<atty> 오, 디버깅모드로군요
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 그렇습니다
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 하면 일단 에러의 반은 잡을 수 있습니다.
<atty> 당장 사용할수 있는 외부회선이라고 해봐야 핸드폰의 3G망밖에 없습니다만
<atty> 유감스럽게도 아이폰이라서 제대로된 ssh 클라이언트가 없네요...
<DarkCircle> 꽤 오래전 기억이라 맞는방법인지 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 터미널 앱을 받아서 아이폰에 ssh클라이언트가 있는지 ... 확인하고 있으면 그걸 쓰면 될듯 .
<atty> 아이폰용 터미널이 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 탈옥을 해서 그게 뜨는건지는 모르겠습니다.
<atty> 아마 순정은 없을것 같은 기분이 듭니다.
<DarkCircle> 확실한 정보는 아니니 일단 검색을 =3
<atty> 지금 사용하고 있는건 Mobile Admin 이라는 앱입니다.
<atty> 일단 ssh 지원은 합니다만 verbose 모드는 지원하지 않네요
<DarkCircle> mobileterminal이라고 구글에서 진행하는 아이폰 프로젝트가 있네요
<atty> 앱스토어 검색창에 검색하고 있었습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<atty> 있긴 있습니다.
<atty> 그것도 꽤 많이
<atty> 그런데 유감스럽게도 대부분 유료어플이네요
<atty> 일단 내부에서 접속할때도 문제가 있었으므로 내부접속에서 -v 모드로 접속해보겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 넵
<atty> ssh 포트를 22번이 아닌 다른포트로 바꿔놓았는데 그건 문제가 없겠지요?
<DarkCircle> 네 그건 상관 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 다만 그게 바뀌면 DMZ도 바뀌어야겠죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 접속은 되니 바뀐게 잘 적용이 되고 있을것 같습니다.
<atty> 아, 그건 이미 바꿔놓았습니다. 실제로 접속 자체는 잘되고요
<atty> 이런 ㅡㅡ;; 동일한 증상이 일어날때 debug: 가 뜨지 않네요
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho / 어이 -0-
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ- 그렇군요
<atty> 아무래도 정말로 공유기 문제인듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 아무것도 안뜨나요?
<atty> 옙
<DarkCircle> 한참 기다렸다가 뿅하고 뜨겠군요
<atty> 아, 그럴지도 모르겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 룰 처리 문제인가 ㄱ- ..
<DarkCircle> 저도 그런 문제를 겪어보고 있는"중"인데
<DarkCircle> 딱히 공유기라든가 이런문제는 아닐거 같고 전 iptables를쓰는지라
<DarkCircle> 룰 설정 문제일거 같다는 생각을 해봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 장비에 따라 다를지도 모른다는 의심은 해보고 있죠 :D
<atty> 흠... iptables는 뭔가요?
<atty> 서버에서 공유시키는 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 네트웍 레이어에서 패킷을 라우팅 시켜주는 데몬입니다.
<DarkCircle> 네
<atty> 공유기 펌웨어가 조금만 더 똑똑했더라도 ㅜㅜ
<atty>  이 상태에서 계속 멈춤상태네요
<atty> 아
<atty> 돌아왔습니다.
<atty> 그런데 디버그는 안뜹니다.
<atty> 정말로 단순히 회선이 불안한것 처럼 생각하는듯합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 상황에서 패킷을 캡처해서 packet loss가 발생했는지를 추적하면 문제를 잡을 수 있을듯 싶기도 한데 ...
<Cobuntu_office> 에이 너무 나간다
<atty> 서버측에서 ngrep 으로 보았는데
<atty> 멈추는 순간 패킷 자체가 끊깁니다.
<atty> 아무것도 뜨지 않아요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Cobuntu_office> 그럴리는 없겠지만 랜카드 드라이버 문제.. 일 가능성도?
<atty> 음... 기가바이트 마더보드의 내장랜입니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 레알텍인가요
<atty> 옙
<Cobuntu_office> 레알텍이면 뭐 전혀 문제없
<atty> 그런데 동일한 문제가, 노트북에서도 일어나는걸 보면
<atty> 아마도 랜카드 문제일 가능성은 약간 희박하지 않나싶습니다.
<atty> 노트북에서 ssh를 열어서 다른컴으로 접속해도 똑같은 문제가 발생합니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 음 레알텍이면 랜카드 드라이버 문제는 전혀 아닙니다
<atty> 레알텍 ㅎㅎㅎ
<atty> 잠깐 게슈탈트 붕괴했습니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 읭
<atty> 아뇨, 유행어 비슷한것 중에서 Real을 레알로 읽는게 있어서
<Cobuntu_office> 네
<Cobuntu_office> 알아듣는 atty님은 센스쟁이
<atty> ㅎㅎㅎ
<atty> 그런데 묘하게 레알텍 검색해도 꽤 나오네요...
<atty> 실은 예전에도 레알텍으로 읽는 사람이 많았다거나 그런걸까요?
<Cobuntu_office> 머 어쨌거나 랜카드 문제는 아니고...
<atty> 예. 그런것같습니다.
<DarkCircle> sshd 데몬문제라는 결론이
<DarkCircle> 슬슬 나오기 시작 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<atty> 으흠...
<atty> 만약 sshd의 데몬문제라면
<DarkCircle> 물론 이것만이 결론은 아니지만요
<Cobuntu_office> 음.. ftp나 http에 동일한 문제가 발생하지 않는다면
<atty> 아파치서버는 문제가 없었습니다.
<DarkCircle> atty / 참고로 제 서버에서도 그 문제가 발생합니다.
<DarkCircle> sshd에 대해서 말이죠
<Cobuntu_office> sshd의 포트값을 바꾸어주고 뭐 또 변경해야 되는데 안했다던가..
<atty> DarkCircle / 아직 해결은 못하셨다고 하셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 넵
<atty> 흠... 루트로그인 안되게 변경하는것 외에는
<atty> sshd_config는 수정 안했습니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 뭐 전 되다 안되길래 sudo apt-get install openssh-server --reinstall
<atty> 아, 그리고 포트랑요.
<atty> sshd의 문제라면
<atty> 동일한 방법으로 서버를 운영하고 있는 많은 사람이 캐노니컬에서 제공하는 패키지로 서버를 운영하고 있다고 가정했을때
<DarkCircle> 근데 재밌는건 ...
<DarkCircle> sftp는 잘됩니다.
<atty> 하우투가 이미 나와있을만도 한데...
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<atty> ... 아 한번 시험해볼까요
<DarkCircle> 겁나게 빠릅니다. ㄱ-
<atty> 혹시 scp도 잘된다거나 하지 않을까요 ㅋㅋ
<atty> 특정 환경에서 안된다는건 sshd 문제보다는 역시 환경 문제 아닐까요. 공유기라던지...
<DarkCircle> 참고로 sshd는 외부포트로 직접 열려있습니다.
<atty> 저는 포트포워딩을 한번 거칩니다.
<DarkCircle> 다만 외부에서 들어오는 패킷에 대해 L3에서 라우팅을 해줄뿐이고요.
<Cobuntu_office> 흠.. 그럴린 없겠지만 클라이언트 문제..는 전혀 없겠지?
<atty> 혹시나 해서 아이폰으로도 접속해봤는데
<DarkCircle> 클라이언트 문제라면
<atty> 동일하더군요
<DarkCircle> 메인테이너를 때려야 =3
<Cobuntu_office> 응?
<Cobuntu_office> 아 좀이따 밥 먹고 집에 가야지..
<atty> Cobuntu_office 님께서 이용하고 있는 공유기는 서버가 공유기 밑에서 포트포워딩으로 sshd를 가동하고 있을때 클라이언트에서 접속이 문제가 없었다는거지요?
<atty> 그럼 아까전에 말씀하신 IP타임의 공유기를 조금 생각해봐야겠네요.
<razGon_GNT>  안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> 모두 식사하시러 가셨군요.
<atty> 여러가지 답변해주셔서 감사합니다. 그럼 저는 밥먹으러 이만 나가겠습니다.
<atty> 저도 그래서 지금 나가려던 참입니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 맛있게 하세요^^
<Cobuntu_office> 아 나도 밥 먹을까..
<jasonjang> Hi! all~
<razGon_GNT> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> 식사셔야죠?
<razGon_GNT> 인제 먹으려구요.
<jasonjang> 옙
<razGon_GNT> 식사 맛있게 하세요.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 고맙습니다, 같이 맛있게...           서울은 (아주 조금의) 비가 섞인 큰 바람이 부네요. 많이 추워요
<razGon_GNT> 여기도 바람이 붑니다. 춥기는 합니다만, 영하는 아닙니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 바라미분다
<jasonjang> Cobuntu_office: 는 분도님?
<Cobuntu_office> drake 입니다.
<jasonjang> 오~ 예, 어제 행사 즐겁게 잘 했어요?
<Cobuntu_office> 예
<Cobuntu_office> 재부팅하면서 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<jasonjang> 즐 식사 Cobuntu_office
<razGon_GNT> 덱큐에 스킨 폴더에 스킨을 다운받아서 풀었는데 스킨바꾸기나 스킨매니저에 인식이 안되는 건 어떤씨츄에이션인가요?
<jasonjang>  ㅋ ?
<razGon_GNT> 죄송..
<razGon_GNT> 덱큐가 아니라 텍스트 큐브요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 텍큐네요.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 별 말씀. ㅋ (저는 아는 바 없어서)
<razGon_GNT> 그래도 저보단..ㅎ
<upgradeksh> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
<upgradeksh> 11.10 64bit 를 사용중입니다. 32비트 프로그램을 설치 하려면 뭔가 다른 메소드?? 가 필요한가요?
<jasonjang> *아마* 그냥 될 듯 한데.... 경험이 없어서 (긁적긁적)
<upgradeksh> 시도해보겠습니다~
<jasonjang> jincreator: hi~
<jincreator> jasonjang: 안녕하세요.
<grr> hi
<jasonjang> jincreator: upgradeksh> 11.10 64bit 를 사용중입니다. 32비트 프로그램을 설치 하려면 뭔가 다른 메소드?? 가 필요한가요?
<jincreator> jasonjang: 네, 32bit 라이브러리를 깔으면 쓸 수 있습니다. ia32-libs입니다.
<jasonjang> upgradeksh: <jincreator> jasonjang: 네, 32bit 라이브러리를 깔으면 쓸 수 있습니다. ia32-libs입니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<upgradeksh> jasonjang: 헛 감사합니다~~~
<jasonjang> jin creator: 께 감사를...
<upgradeksh> 헐 ;;
<upgradeksh> jincreator: 감사합니다 ^^
<jincreator> upgradeksh: 감사할 것까지는 없고요...무슨 일 생겨도 책임은 못집니다 ==3
<jasonjang> 에쒸...jJin ! 콱
<upgradeksh> jincreator: 뭐 또 밀면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 뭐, 저도 그렇게 깔아서 안드로이드 SDK 돌리고 있으니 문제는 없을 거에요. ^^;
<upgradeksh> 메모리는 8기가이지만 그냥 32비트 쓰자하고 깔았더니 virtual-box 뛰우니깐 자꾸 스왑먹어서 걍 64비트 깔았어요
<upgradeksh> skype 에서 ibus 가 뛰어쓰기 오류를 ㅡㅡ 그래서 32비트 한번 깔아보려고요
<jincreator> 전 메모리는 2기가지만 그냥 64비트 쓰자하고 깔았죠. -.-
<jasonjang> Cobuntu_office: 요즘 코/우 분투 씨디 배송중이죠? 마쳤어요?
<DarkCircle> 한국으로 오는거 말씀이신가요? 이미 와있는걸로 알고 있습니다만 . 그래서 어제 일부 손님들에게 CD 배포해드렸어요
<DarkCircle> 공개소프트웨어데이인데 우분투 11.10 깔아가지고 쓰면 엉망된다고 (...그 질문 나올줄 알았는ㄷ...ㅔ...) 어떻게 하냐고 질문이 나오더군요
<Cobuntu_office> 무료배송 말씀하시는거죠?
<Cobuntu_office> 컴피즈 세팅법 모르것음요 쩝
<DarkCircle> 자자 이쯤에서 고기굽는 탁옹을 소환 =3
<jasonjang> 예 Cobuntu_office
<Cobuntu_office> 음.. 일괄배송은 전에 끝났지만..
<Cobuntu_office> 아직 배송은 가능한것으로 알고 있습니다
<Cobuntu_office> 얼른 11.10 ibus가 업데이트되어야 할텐데...
<grr> 다시 ㅌㅌㅌ...
<grr> exit
<DarkCircle> 진옹에게 성인용 잡지 한권만 딱 보내주면 병원실려갈듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> Cobuntu_office / 갑자기 시차같은게 느껴지는중 -0-
<Cobuntu_office> ...
<DarkCircle> 웬지 지금자면 새벽에 일어날듯 싶네요 ~_~
<jasonjang> 저녁식사셨어요? Seony !
<Seony> 방금 먹고왔습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요 :)
<jasonjang> 어서오세요~ ㅎ
<Seony> 다행히 제가 서버 게시판에 답변을 달아줄만한 글이 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 삼바?
<Seony> 삼바랑 한글인코딩 깨진거요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 111.222."2/24" 라........흠.
<jasonjang> 111.222."2/24" 라........흠. 사이다...다시 살펴 봐야겠네요. 저는 111.222.333.0/24만 써서. ㅎ
<Seony> 앗. 잘못쳤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 0/24가 맞습니다.
<jasonjang> 그쵸? (게그콘서트 비상대책위원회 버젼) 안돼, 사람 불러야 되. ㅋ
<Seony> 192.168.2.0/24라고 적으려던걸 빼먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 삼바가 같은 서브넷에서만 되는 게 맞죠?
<Seony> 아 맨날 해깔리네.
<Seony> 외부에서 안되는 건 확실한데, 내부에서 서브넷이 다를 경우는 해본적이 없어서..
<jasonjang> 저는 제가 cidr 잘못 배웠나~ 싶어서...// 맞죠. Seony in same sub-net. 한편
<jasonjang> 한편 NAS 라 하니, 물리적 nas 를 논리적 삼바에 연결할 수 는 있겠지만..같은 서브넷에서만 되죠
<Seony> NAS라는 게, 그냥 네트워크 상에 파일서버 하나 운영하는 걸 NAS라고 하나요?
<jasonjang> 옙
<jasonjang> 그쵸.
<Seony> 음... 예전에는 그냥 간단히 파일서버 라고 불리우던걸 신종 용어를 등장시키면서까지 부를 이유가 있나 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그쵸?! ㅋ 같은 생각 입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 후우.....
<jasonjang> hi~
<yemharc> 별걸 다 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 총무팀 하드가 깨져서 데이터 복구한다고 지금까지 삽질을 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 중요한 데이터는 레이드 1로묶어야죠..
<Seony> 앞으로 USB 갖고다니라고 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 최소한
<Seony> 중요한 데이터는 USB에 넣어서 갖고다니라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 웃긴게
<yemharc> 제가 분명 적어도 6개월 전부터
<yemharc> 서버계정을 주고 "중요 데이터는 여기다 백업해두세요" 했거든요 (...)
<cheayuncho> .....
<cheayuncho> 그러면 복구할 필요가없죠...
<Seony> yemharc: 그래서 "문서화"라는 게 필요한 거에요. 적어도 싸인한 사람은 책임지잖아요.
<yemharc> 그리고 실제 제가 관리하는 사내 백업 데이터만 벌써 테라급인데......
<cheayuncho> 하라고 햇는데 안해놓고선.... 하지만 회사의 구조상 그럴수는없지만요
<yemharc> 주고받은 메일 데이터만 5gb가 넘는 하드를
<yemharc> 백업도 안 해두고 와서 징징하면..........
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 물론 회사자료니까 복구하라면 해야겠지만, 문서화해놓고 싸인 받아놓으면 적어도 잔소리는 할 수 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 후아..
<yemharc> 실례...화면 넘기기를 위해 잠시 난동을 부리겠습니다.
<yemharc> ㅇ
<yemharc> ㄹ
<yemharc> ㅁ
<yemharc> ㄴ
<yemharc> ㅇ
<yemharc> ㅎ
<yemharc> 실례했습니다 (__)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아직 회사이신가봐요.
<yemharc> 넵
<Seony> 제 시스템 정보 한 번 뿌려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> System Info: Model:  MacBookPro8 · CPU Speed:  8 @ 2 GHz · L2:  256 KB · L3:  6 MB · RAM:  8 GB · OS X:  Version 10.7.2 (Build 11C74) · Hostname:  jswlinux-MBP · User:  jswlinux · Client:  Linkinus 2.4.2/25029 · Style:  Whisper
<yemharc> 감사합니다
<yemharc> 넘어갔네요
<yemharc> 작은화면 putty만세 (?)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Mac: MacBook Pro (Early 2011, 15") • CPU: Intel Core i7-2635QM 2.00GHz • RAM: 4.47GiB/8.0GiB @ 1067MHz [❙❙❙❙❙❙|❙❙❙❙] • HD: 109.02GiB/222.47GiB [❙❙❙❙❙|❙❙❙❙❙] • GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6490M [256MB] Res: 1440x900 • Power: 99% [charging], 0:12 left. • OS: Mac OS X 10.7.2 64-bit (11C74) • Uptime: 2 days 16:22 • Client: Linkinus 2.4.2 [25029] • Script: xsysinfo 1.5.0b
<Seony> 음... 뭔 스크립트가 실행하는데 이래 오래걸리지
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 좀 재미난 앱 없나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Getaway라는 겜 재밌더라구요
<Seony> 자동차로 무작정 막 들이박는 겜인데... 끝나고 나니 허전... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 재미있는 앱이라......
<yemharc> reddit이라도 보심은 어떤가요?
<Seony> 뭐하는 거에요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://www.reddit.com
<yemharc> 일종의 소셜 순위 사이트입니다
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 LIKE 많이 받으면 위로 올라가는거죠
<yemharc> (URL이요)
<jasonjang> =stumbleupon
<Seony> 아... 난 무슨 재밌는 사진 모아놓은덴줄 알았어요.
<yemharc> stumbleupon과 비슷한데 저런 류 중에서 원조격?인 사이트입니다
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> 요새 게임은 딱히 재미있는게 없네요
<yemharc> 그나마 최근에 가장 기억에 남는거라면
<yemharc> Meanwhile 정도일까요
<Seony> 일본에서 대지진의 전조가 감지됐다는데... 이게 벌써 몇 번째인지...
<Seony> 이젠 하도 많이 들어서 식상하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/c1HsO
<Seony> 하와이는 다행히 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 풉!
<Seony> 국가에 큰 일이 있을 때 땀을 흘린다는 비석인 표충비각이 이번에 땀을 흘린다곻 나에ㅛ.
<yemharc> 그 말씀 하실줄 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> Seony: 하와이는...지진 요지에요. 무슨 말이냐면...하와이 전후좌우에서 나는 모든 지진의 중간 정거장.....이란 뜻. 피해서 갈 수가 없어요. 늘 당하는 자리입니다.
<yemharc> 사실 일본은 지금 지진이 문제가 아니죠
<Seony> jasonjang: 실은 알고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그쵸? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 지진으로 유명한 지역이더라구요.
<yemharc> 근데 하와이는 지진보다 해일이 더 걱정일듯한 위치인데요
<yemharc> 어디서 나건 해일이 쓸고 지나가기 딱 좋은 자리라.......
<Seony> 네. 쓰나미가 더 무섭긴 하죠. 저번에 칠레 지진 때도 온동네 사람들 대피했을 정도니깐요
<Seony> 전쟁난줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 일본때도 그랬죠?
<Seony> 새벽 5시부터 온동네 싸이렌 울리는데 자다가 번쩍 깼을 정도니깐요
<Seony> 일본 때는 다행히 안그랬어요. 호놀룰루 위치가 서남쪽이거든요.
<Seony> 아 동남쪽.
<jasonjang> ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<yemharc> 아 근데 한국은
<yemharc> FTA 이분법 쩌네요
<yemharc> 문호개방 vs 나라팔기
<yemharc> 구체적인 언급 없음
<yemharc> (...)
<Seony> 통과됐다고 하는 거 같던데요
<yemharc> 어제요
<Seony> 그럼 이제 완전 끝난 거에요?
<Seony> 보나마나 날치기겠구만
<yemharc> 바로 그거죠
<jasonjang> 뒤집을 수는 없죠!
<yemharc> 이번 날치기는
<yemharc> 지금까지의 날치기와는 차원이 다른 세련됨을 보여줬습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 애초에 날치기 아니었어도 민주당은 못막아요
<yemharc> 의석수 이런거 이전에
<yemharc> FTA 반대를 위해 모여서 민주대통합 같은 시덥잖은 소리나 하고 앉은 인간들한테 뭘 바라나요
<Seony> 음..
<jasonjang> hi~ wasikevin ! recently U looks like busy!
<yemharc> 거기다 사람들은 뭐가 문제인지도 모르면서 반대하고 앉았고.......
<yemharc> 쇠고기, 자동차.. 그런건 이미 FTA 이전부터 경쟁체제였는데 나죽네 어쩌네.....
<yemharc> 한국차는 이미 미국서 역관세 물고 있는데 말이에요
<Seony> 음.. 미국시민권을 따야하나.. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Seony: 내가 모랬어요? 따랑깐...그리고 곧 2중국적 인정된다니까요. 그럼 한국적 버리쟎아도 되요
<yemharc> ISD가 독소조항이라고 신나게들 말하는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하네요
<yemharc> 그렇게 치면 기업이 국가 제소하는 시스템은 WTO시절부터 이미 있었죠
<yemharc> 더 이전에는 우루과이 라운드였고
<yemharc> 차이점은 안전장치가 있냐 없냐 정도군요
<wasikevin> jasonjang, Fortunately or Unfortunately. Yes, very busy
<jasonjang> wasikevin: How's going , earlier Ur summit in taipai, TW ?
<jasonjang> wasikevin: How's going , earlier Dec. Ur summit in taipai, TW ?
<wasikevin> jasonjang, will you join it?
<jasonjang> No, i'll not. CUZ i've no money ....... :) round trip airplae fee.
<jasonjang> No, i'll not. CUZ i've no money ....... :) round trip airplane fee.
<jasonjang> hahaha, Doesnt matter.
<jasonjang> 이번 주 우분투 뉴스레터 242편인가? (숫자는 불명확) 대만에서 하드웨어 세미나를 하는데, 케노니컬에서 후원한데요. 마감은 11/29일까지 행사는 12월 8일인가? 기다려 보세요
<jasonjang> Ubuntu Hardware Summit Taipei, Taiwan - December 8th, 2011 이고 연결고리는 http://odm.ubuntu.com/ 그리고 http://blog.canonical.com/2011/11/15/ubuntu-hardware-summit-2011-on-december-8th-in-taipei/ 입니다.
<jasonjang> 출처는 뉴스레터 242가 맞네요. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue242
<jasonjang> 햐~ 내 격력, 알콜 세척을 해서 그런지 아직도 좋은 편이네요, 어제 한번 훓어본 신문인데...숫자는 틀리지 안으니 말입니다. 자화자찬 깔데기...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 대만이라.
<razGon_GNT> 대만가는 항공료는 조금 싼편 아닌가요?
<razGon_GNT> 제가 몇년전에 갈때 환율이 가장 좋을때긴 했는데요. 왕복 50만원.
<razGon_GNT> 타이페이 만약 가시면 한국관 꼭가세요.
<jasonjang> 요즘 35~40만원! 하네요. 지금 조회
<razGon_GNT> 아.
<razGon_GNT> !!
<razGon_GNT> 그때는 고유가.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 한국관이라는 한국식당있는데 맛있어요. 그리고 미모의 여주인.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 4년전이니 지금 29이겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 연예인이였삼...! 한국인은 아니고 화교라고 하더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 한국말은 유창하게 했습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 대만에서 하는거 한국에서는 안하나요?
<razGon_GNT> 저정도면 대만이나 일본에서 할 거 같은데요.
<jasonjang> 제가 주관하는 일도 아니지만, 한국(일본?) 에는 케노니컬 지사 없습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아..
<razGon_GNT> 대만은 있나요?
<jasonjang> 예, 위 wasi kevin 이 상근 직원.
<razGon_GNT> 호~~ 그렇군요. 아시아지사는 타이페이군요.
<razGon_GNT> wasi님은 한국인 아니세요?
<jasonjang> TW
<razGon_GNT> 한국인이 아니신가요?
<razGon_GNT> 아. 대만분이시군요.
<razGon_GNT> 대만에 4년전에 갔는데 다시 가고 싶더라구요.
<razGon_GNT> 관광자원은 많은 데 잘 개발이 덜된게 더 좋더군요.
<razGon_GNT> Cobuntu_office:hihi~!
<razGon_GNT> 혹시 텍스트큐브 사용하시거나 사용하신 경험 있으신분?
<Cobuntu_office> 텍큐요?
<Cobuntu_office> 여긴 스피커가 없기 때문에 멘션을 하셔도 잘 안 들립니다
<razGon_GNT> 저도 없습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 텍큐에 스킨을 다운받았는데요. 참... 스킨매니저에 인식이 안되더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 바뀌는 게 안되더라구요.
<Cobuntu_office> 음? 폴더 잘못 지정해준거 아니에요?
<Cobuntu_office> 아니면 풀어서 넣어야 하는데 그냥 넣으셨다던가..
<razGon_GNT> 폴더요? ./tc/skin아래에다가 풀었는데요?
<razGon_GNT> 그게 맞지 않나요?
<Cobuntu_office> 음 맞는데
<Cobuntu_office> 만약 ssen이라는 스킨을 쓰신다면
<cheayuncho> /tc/skin/스킨명의폴더/
<cheayuncho> 스킨명의 폴더로 따로넣으셔야될걸요?
<Cobuntu_office> ./tc/skin/ssen/skin.xml 이던가 이런식으로 있어야 될건데요
<Cobuntu_office> cheayuncho: 어젠 집에 잘 들어갔누
<razGon_GNT> cheayuncho: 안녕하세요? 있으셨군요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아! 그런가요?
<cheayuncho> Cobuntu_office: 잘들어갓어요
<razGon_GNT> 알겠습니다. 그렇게 해보죠.
<cheayuncho> razGon_GNT: 고등학교떨어져서 그냥 멍때리다가 잠시왓네요
<razGon_GNT> 헉.
<razGon_GNT> 어디 쓰셨는데요?
<Cobuntu_office> 아 웬지 나때문인것 같아서 미안허네
<razGon_GNT> 과기고?
<cheayuncho> IT특성화고등학교요
<cheayuncho> 그건아닌듯해요
<razGon_GNT> 헉... 왜 떨어지셨데?
<cheayuncho> 소문이긴하지만 내신안보는전형에 내신보고 어중간한놈을 통과시킨다는 소문이...
<razGon_GNT> 잠시만 환자요.
<cheayuncho> 확실한건 적성검사가 50점인데 전 하나아니면 만점인데
<cheayuncho> 붇은놈은 7개나틀렷던걸로보아..
<cheayuncho> 가정은 가정일뿐...
<Cobuntu_office> 흠..
<cheayuncho> 뭐 인문계가서 열심히 하면되겟죠 뭐;;
<cheayuncho> 일단 거기붇으면 세미나고뭐고 참관이힘드니까요
<cheayuncho> 기숙사다보니..
<Cobuntu_office> 나 인문계가서 망했
<Cobuntu_office> 는데
<cheayuncho> 이런!!?
<Cobuntu_office> 아 근데 그건
<Cobuntu_office> 제가 잘못한거임
<Cobuntu_office> 상고갔어야는데 하면서 국영수 위주로 공부를 안하고 하고싶은 c공부만 열심히 했는데
<razGon_GNT> 인문계가면 국영수의 마수에서 못벗어나요.
<Cobuntu_office> 결국 c도 제대로 못 하고 공부는 공부대로 못 하는 상황이 발생
<Cobuntu_office> 그냥 포기하고 국영수 위주로 열심히 공부하면 돼요
<Cobuntu_office> 그건 디지털미디어고등학교 가도 마찬가지.
<razGon_GNT> 혹시 기숙사 있는 학교면?
<razGon_GNT> 산속에 있는 학교는 아니죠?
<cheayuncho> 완전산은아닌데
<cheayuncho> 주소지는산으로나오네여
<Cobuntu_office> 산이 아닌곳에 학교도 있던가!?
<cheayuncho> 암튼 떨어졋으니 이제 인문계니까 상관없네요
<Cobuntu_office> 암튼 너무 좌절하지 마시옹
<razGon_GNT> 혹시 서울이 아닌 지방인가요?
<razGon_GNT> 아니겠죠..ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 서울이라해야되나...
<razGon_GNT> 전교생기숙사학교는 아니죠?
<cheayuncho> 경기부천 역곡이요
<cheayuncho> 갈려는데는 전교생기숙사요
<razGon_GNT> 헉..
<cheayuncho> 암튼 떨어졋으니까요
<Cobuntu_office> cheayuncho: 근데 진짜 조심해야되는건, 인문계 들어가게 되었다고 컴터공부를 못하게 되는건 아니에요.
<razGon_GNT> 인문계에서 전교생 기숙사 학교가 있긴 있구나. 저나온데 빼구요.
<cheayuncho> 아...
<razGon_GNT> 부천역곡에...후..
<cheayuncho> 인문게아니요.
<imsu> Cobuntu_office: 현도형? ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 떨어진데요
<Cobuntu_office> 오히려 기초공부 다진다고 생각하고 열심히 해요
<razGon_GNT> 아.
<Cobuntu_office> imsu ㅇㅇ
<imsu> cheayuncho: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_GNT> 그말이 정답.
<imsu> Cobuntu_office: 이젠 아예 거기서 사시나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
<Cobuntu_office> imsu 와라
<imsu> Cobuntu_office: 어딜 와요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> 여기
<imsu> 수업있어유 ㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> 칫
<imsu> Cobuntu_office: 큰일 났어요 진도를 너무 빨리 빼서 공부해야하는 상황 발생 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 천천히 할걸 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Cobuntu_office> cheayuncho: 아 어제 사실 맥주 한잔만 하겠다고 덤비는 녀석이 있을줄 알았는데요 -.-
<imsu> Cobuntu_office: 어제 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 무슨 날인가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼;; 전 이만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수업하러가야쥐~!! ㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> OSSday
<cheayuncho> 저빼고 다들 미친친구들이아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> 에이 맥주한잔갖고 뭘 어때요
<Cobuntu_office> 담배도 아니고
<Cobuntu_office> 하긴 중학생이면 좀 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 고딩이라면모를까 중학생은 날라리아니면 그럴일없죠
<Cobuntu_office> 아버지한테 중3때 술 배워서.. ㄱ-
<Cobuntu_office> 난 날라리 ㅠㅠ
<Ben5_Hadoop> Cobuntu는 모에요?
<cheayuncho> 우분투를 한국 환경에 맞추어 커스텀한 리눅스
<cheayuncho> 정도로만 알고있어요
<cheayuncho> Cobuntu_office: 코분투 설명을 해주세요
<Ben5_Hadoop> Kobuntu
<jasonjang> ubuntu-kr.org 에서 검색을 권장합니다.
<Ben5_Hadoop> 랑 틀린건가요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아니면 제가 Co 를 Ko로 잘못알고있었나 보네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jasonjang> Kubuntu 와 구분짓기 위해서 Corea + ubuntu 했습니다./
<Guest7819> hi
<Cobuntu_office> Ben5_Hadoop: jasonjang님이 말씀하신대로, Kubuntu와 너무 비슷해서 Cobuntu로 네이밍을 한거구요, 우분투를 한국 실정에 맞게 살짝 바꾼 배포판입니다.
<jasonjang> 흐흐흐, 사실 쫌 더 정확히 말씀드리자면 - 넣을 것 넣고, 뺄 것 뺀.....(바꾼 건 없쟎은가~ 싶어요) ㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> ㅋ
<jasonjang> 안그러면 첨 쓰는 분들은 적쟎이 성가신 부분이 있거든요. <---진짜임
<upgradeksh> pidgin nateon 너무 팅기는데 해결 방법이 없을까요?
<cheayuncho> 네이트온 공식어플써보세요
<ruthieiam> hi
<jasonjang> 그거 제가 장담하는데...3주네로 못고칩니다.
<Cobuntu_office> vi
<jasonjang> 그거 제가 장담하는데...3주 이내로 못고칩니다.
<cheayuncho> gedit
<Cobuntu_office> emacs
<jasonjang> upgradeksh: 그거 제가 장담하는데...3주 이내로 못고칩니다.
<cheayuncho> 으....졋다 ㅠ
<Cobuntu_office> cheayuncho: nano 좋음
<upgradeksh> jasonjang: ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> upgradeksh: (게콘 비상대책위원회 버젼) 안되~ 안돼. 그걸 어뜩해 3주만에 고치니? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 만든 사람이 이번 주말에 결혼식해요.
<cheayuncho> 아!.............................
<jasonjang> 신혼여행 다녀 오면 1주 지나고,
<jasonjang> 양가 문안인사 다니느라 또 1주 지나고,
<jasonjang> 2nd Harmonics 만드는 Coding 하라고  1주일 시간은 줘야 쟎아요?
<jasonjang> 먼저 퇴청합니다. ~~~
<Cobuntu_office> 퉤청
<upgradeksh> ㄷㄷ 일단 virtualbox windows 를 사용해야 겟군요 ;;; 스카이프도 너무 팅깁니다 ;;
<Seony> 아... 만성피로...
<Seony> 매일매일 자도자도 졸립네요
<Cobuntu_office> 헐 만성피로
<Cobuntu_office> 저도 이제 슬슬 밥먹고 집에 가야겠습니다아
<am0c> cheayuncho: 와웅. 여기도 계시네영 :3
<cheayuncho> am0c: 어!???!?
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요!!!!
<am0c> :) 헤헷
<am0c> 안녕하세영
<cheayuncho> 우분투를 좋와하고 여러가지로 하다보니 IRC에서 있어요
<cheayuncho> moonhwal: 안녕하세요
<moonhwal> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요
<am0c> moonhwal: 첨뵙네용
<moonhwal> 예 첨뵙겠습니다.
<Seony> 일찍 잘까말까 고민 중... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왓츠앱이 앱스토어 10위 안에 들어왔네요. 왠일이지..
<cartes9> Seony, 저 마제스터치2 닌자 중고로 착한가격이 나왔길래 키보드매냐에서 구했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 전에꺼는요?
<cartes9> 전에꺼도 가지고 있습니다..
<Seony> 오... 무슨 축이에요?
<cartes9> 마제2 닌자요?
<Seony> 네
<cartes9> 갈축이에요
<cartes9> 소리 제일 안나는게 무슨축인가요?
<Seony> 흑축요
<cartes9> 써니님이 쓰시는게 흑축이져?
<Seony> 근데 흑축이 소리 안난다는 건, 키를 끝까지 누르지 않기 때문에 그런 거구요... 흑축도 키를 끝까지 누르면 소리가 꽤 커요
<Seony> 네. 제가 쓰는거 흑축
<cartes9> 갈축도 소리가 크네요
<cartes9> 청축은 아마 소리가 더클듯;
<Seony> 근데 저는 키압이 쎈걸 찾다보니 흑축을 쓰는 거에요.
<Seony> 언제가 될지는 모르겠지만, 또 키보드를 사게된다면 그땐 백축으로..
<cartes9> 아.. 저는 미국축구하다가
<cartes9> 오잉
<cartes9> 미식축구
<cartes9> ;;;
<cartes9> 하다가 태클받아서 손가락이 삔적이 좀있어서
<cartes9> 그때부터 키압 작은것만 찾게되더라구여; 그냥 개인차;;;
<Seony> 그렇군요. 근데 흑축도 별로 안쎄요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 써니님은 왜 쌘걸좋아해요?
<cartes9> 오홍..
<Seony> 부드러우면 오타가 심해서요
<cartes9> 아 맞아요!
<cartes9> 좀 그런거 있는것 같아요
<Seony> 제가 워낙 오타가 심해서요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> http://www.hiweb.kr/img/pp115.jpg
<cartes9> 제가 간 회사인데
<cartes9> 써니님 영타 속도로는 여기에 매우
<cartes9> eligible하실듯 ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 써니님 영타 속도가 몇타였죠?
<Seony> 음... 그냥 한 번 해봤는데 170w 나왔어요.
<Seony> 그게 타수로는 얼마나 되는지 잘 모르겠네요.
<cartes9> 개발자를 농락하라! ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 재밌다 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 사훈
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 난 부드러운게 좋은데
<Seony> 저는 오타가 심해서... ㅎㅎ
<am0c> 영타 500 [...]
<am0c> drake_kr: 드래코님인가영
<am0c> 드레이코님이요
<drake_kr> 그분은 다른분
<drake_kr> draco님은 다른분입니다
<drake_kr> drakey님도 다른분입니다
<am0c> 그.. 그렇군영.. 첨뵙겠습니다 ( _ _) 에헷
<drake_kr> 25일 devon 등록하셨나요
<am0c> 아뇨 늦어서요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 칫
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> seony님 마이 바쁘세염?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 말씀하세요
<drake_kr> 저
<Seony> 요즘 명절이라 분위기가 들뜨거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 태클좀 걸어주실래여
<Seony> 잉 왠 태클요?
<drake_kr> 파일 하나 보내드릴테니 보시고 태클점
<drake_kr> (25일날 발표자료)
<Seony> 아 넵
<Seony> 가차없이 지적질 하겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 파일 어떻게 보내죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jswlinux@gmail.com
<DarkCircle> 흑축이 짱 - -)=b
<DarkCircle> *흑축교 탄생*
<drake_kr> seony 메일 보냈습니다
<Seony> 보고있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 저번에 보여줬나 발표자료
<Seony> drake_kr: 그나저나 제가 일하는 곳에서는, 할 일 없으면 들어가서 쉬라고 하는데...
<DarkCircle> 아 발표자료는 못봤는데 내용은 거의 한 20% (응?) 는 들은둡요 -0-
<Seony> 퇴근시간은 7시인데, 자주 5시에 퇴근합니다. ㅎㅎ 제가 할 일이 별로 없어서..
<drake_kr> 사실, 자료는 한장임..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 메일주소좀.. 발표자료 태클좀 걸어주삼
<DarkCircle> darkcircle dot 0426 at gmail dot com
<Seony> drake_kr: 이거 말로 하는 자료죠?
<drake_kr> 넵
<drake_kr> 제가 떠들어봤더니 20분 정도 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 한 5분 준비시간에 5분쯤 QA 하면 대충 시간 맞을듯
<Seony> 대상이 누구에요?
<drake_kr> 개발자모임이요
<drake_kr> 뭐 제 실력으로 시연 하는것도 거시기하고..
<drake_kr> 웃기기나 해보자 <- 요게 목표
<Seony> 음... 일단 뭐하는 건지 사전지식이 없는 상태에서 그냥 읽었을 때는, 요점이 뭔지를 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 대체 리눅스가 좋단 건지 나쁘단 건지, 오픈소스가 좋단 건지 나쁘단 건지...
<drake_kr> 장점과 단점 모두 말할 생각입니다
<drake_kr> 우린 회사가 아니니까요.
<Seony> 음... 예를 들어서,
<Seony> A가 있는데, 아주 좋아요. 다만 안좋은 점도 몇 가지 있답니다.
<Seony> 다음, B를 만들 때 A를 쓰면 좋아요.
<Seony> 이런 식으로 나가면 좀 이해가 될 거 같은데, 지금 이 글은요,
<Seony> A가 있는데 안좋습니다.
<Seony> 근데 B는 좋아요.
<Seony> C는 어떨까요?
<Seony> D를 써보세요.
<Seony> 이렇게 나가는 거 같아요
<drake_kr> 음
<Seony> 사실 말로 하는 거니까 후다닥 하면 되긴 하는데,
<Seony> 결론은 "뭘 듣고온건지 모르겠다"라는 말이 나올 수도 있을 거 같아요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 생각은 해둬야겠군요
<drake_kr> 일단 내일도 준비하고
<drake_kr> 모레 발표니깐..
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐, 전체적인 스토리를 대강 짜서 그 스토리대로 썰을 풀어나가시는 게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 으.. 그럼 일이 너무 커져요
<Seony> 단순하게요. 제가 예를 한 번 들어드릴께요.
<drake_kr> 내일동안 다 다듬어야 합니다..
<Seony> 첫번째 이야기가 오픈소스인데 정작 내용은 야근시키지 말라에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇다면, 첫번째 이야기의 주제는 오픈소스인가 야근하지 말라인가를 정해야겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 술먹고 원고하면 이런 폐해가 있군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단 오픈소스 도입에 대한 부분이 뒤에 나오기는 하는데, 대강 보면 "오픈소스가 껍데기만 좋아보이지, 실제는 별로다" 라는 얘기에요.
<Seony> 저는 그렇게 보이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러다가 다시, 반값 월급 받고 일하지 말래요. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그리고나서야 이야기가 원점으로 돌아와서 의존성 얘기가 나오더라구요.
<drake_kr> 으....
<Seony> 결론은, 오픈소스를 활용할 때는 의존성 어렵다고 투덜대지 말라는 결론이 도출되네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 거의 3일 이상 작업한 문서입니다..
<drake_kr> 내가.. 작문실력이 엄청 떨어지는구나..
<Seony> 제가 제안하는 것은요,
<Seony> 1. 오픈소스의 활용
<Seony> 가. 오픈소스의 장점과 단점
<Seony> 나. 작업환경에서의 결과물에 미치는 영향
<Seony> 다. 오픈소스로 개발할 때 윈도우/맥과의 개발환경의 차이점
<Seony> 라. 결론
<Seony> 요 정도만 정리하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 좋은 지적이십니다..
<Seony> 별말씀을요. 영어수업 때 하도 교수가 지적질을 많이 해서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 역시 탴클좀 걸려야 품질이 좋아짐
<Seony> 파워포인트 슬라이드 딱 4장만 준비하세요.
<Seony> 위에 가나다라 요거 4장만 띄워놓고 말로 썰 푸시면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 앞페이지도 있어야 하니 5장 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아. ㅎㅎ 넵.
<Seony> 스티브 잡스 프리젠테이션이 그런 스타일이죠. 키워드 두어개만 띄워놓고 나머지는 말로. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일단 오늘은 푹 자고 내일 오후에 정리하고 저녁쯤에 넘어가서 준비해야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 만드신 텍스트 파일들을 "재배치" 하는 정도만 하시면 될 거에요.
<drake_kr> 구성의 문제가 일단 크고, 내용상 틀린부분은 어떤가요?
<Seony> 스토리에 맞게 Copy & Paste 신공으로 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내용상이야 뭐 지적할만한 게 없는 거 같은데요
<Seony> 제 얘기 팔아먹으세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저희 회사 일하는 분위기를 대강 말씀드린다면,
<Seony> 보통 퇴근은 7시인데 딱히 정해지진 않았고...
<Seony> 퇴근할 때도, "저 먼저 갑니다. 낼 뵈요" 그러고 그냥 휙 나가거든요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 사장님도 "할 일 없으면 그냥 가" 그러고 자기도 휙 나가는데, 그 시간이 오후 5시...
<Seony> 매주 월요일날 회의를 하는데 주별 일정을 그날 다 조율해서,
<Seony> 자기가 할 일은 책임지고 그날까지 끝내는 걸 목표로 하죠.
<Seony> 그래서, 일찍 퇴근하든 야근을 하든 자기가 알아서 하고 대신 결과물은 그만큼 제대로 나옵니다.
<Seony> 평소에 많이 논 직원일수록 후반에 알아서 빡시게 일하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 괜찮은 방식인거 같아요.
<Seony> 사무실 오래 앉아있는다고 일이 되는 건 아니니...
<drake_kr> 시간이 남으면 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 한국사람들한테 그런 이야기 하면..
<drake_kr> 맞을지도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ SI 사람들 꽤 올거 같던데
<Seony> 근데, 문제는 시도 조차 안할려고 하잖아요.
<Seony> 한 달만 그렇게 해보라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 해보니까 확실히
<drake_kr> 아, 그때 당시 맨날 야근 하다가 한달동안 7시 전에 모두 퇴근 시켰었어요
<drake_kr> 그담부터 계속 6~7시 퇴근이 됨요
<Seony> 야근을 하지않고서는 도저히 일정을 못맞추는 프로젝트를 진행 중이더라도, 퇴근 일찍 하라고 하면 집에 가서 일을 하거든요. 그게 심리적으로 몇배는 낫거든요...
<drake_kr> 근데 크리티컬 한번 걸리면 다시 원복되기는 하더라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 한국의 IT회사의 간부로 취직이 될리는 만무하겠지만, 만약에 된다면 그런 식으로 할 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 대한민국 직장에나 셧다운제를 도입하라고..
<Seony> 무작정 도입하라고 하면 반발감이 생기기 때문에,
<Seony> "일단 한달만이라도 해보시라니깐요" 라는 식의 접근이 필요할 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한달만 해보고 영 아니다 싶으면 다시 바꾸면 그만 아니냐는 식으로...
<drake_kr> 애들 말고.. 어른에게 셧다운제가 필요함..
<Seony> 물론, 한달 동안 퇴근 일찍 시켰다가 다시 야근하라면 후폭풍이 거세겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> Larry Wall 프리젠테이션 보면 key phrase를 놓고 하던데
<DarkCircle> 얘기가 길어지면 카오스에 빠진다는 함정
<drake_kr> 카오스는 제가 노리는거임
<kolay> 요즘 노트북에 맞는 텍스트 환경 찾기가 힘들군요.
<kolay> 완전 고물 하나 있는데...
<kolay> 우분투 서버가 설마 pcmcia를 지원하지는 않겠죠?
<drake_kr> 지원합니다.
<drake_kr> kolay: 멘도시노에 윈도우 98 드라이버밖에 없어서 nt에서도 포기하고 있었던 10mbps짜리 랜카드가 잡혔드랩니다
<kolay> 뭔가 복잡한 일을 해야할것만 같은...
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/60154 <- 컴터 이해하기
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 서버 설치하는데 그냥 잡혀서 깜짝 놀랐었어요
<kolay> 바로 되면 좋은뎅...
<kolay> 시디가 없어서 하드에 USB 레코딩을 하고 설치할 예정입니다.
<kolay> USB 부팅이 안돼서...
<drake_kr> http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/ 제가 설치했던 문서입니다
<kolay> 인터넷만 되면 apt-get이 있으니까 개발 도구를 설치할 수 있을듯.
<kolay> 감사합니다. 귀중한 사례로군요.
<drake_kr> 핵심은 plop boot loader 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<kolay> RSS 구독했습니다.
<drake_kr> 음 저기는 예전에 쓰던 블로그고 현재는 http://drake.kr <- 요게 주력입니다.
<drake_kr> (주력이라고는 해도 요샌 바빠서 거의 포스팅을 못 하지만요)
<kolay> 부트로더 빡세네요.
<kolay> 이미지를 HDD에 써넣는게 낫지 않을까 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> drake_kr: 홈피에 있는, 문서화의 중요성이라는 만화가, 사실은 문서화에 대한 내용이 아니랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 어쨌거나 큰 틀은 비슷한거 아니었나요?
<Seony> IT회사의 근무환경/근무행태를 비꼬는 거에요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 고객은 나무가 판자가 3개 달린 그네를 원햇을 뿐인데,
<Seony> 프로젝트 진행자는 고객의 요구를 단순하게 생각해버리고,
<Seony> 시스템 분석자는 한술 더 떠서 만들고,
<Seony> 프로그래머라는 작자는 작동도 제대로 되지 않는 프로그램을 만들고,
<Seony> 비지니스 컨설턴트라는 작자는 아예 한술 더 떠서, 만들 수 없는 프로그램을 만들라고 지시한다는 관료주의적인 업무행태를 비꼬는 거에요
<Seony> 그 아래 만화도 대충 비슷하죠. IT 회사에서 일하는 분이라면 누구나 쉽게 이해하고 웃을만한.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까, 프로젝트가 시작되고,
<Seony> 초기 아이디어가 설정이 되죠.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 고객이 낸 돈은 어마어마한데,
<drake_kr> 제가 보는 핵심이 문서화라 그렇게 제목을 정한거에유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 만들어졌어야하는 것은 그냥 밑둥 하나 뿐이거든요.
<Seony> 고객이 진짜 원한 건 나무에 타이어 하나 매달아달라는 건데...
<Seony> 아... 만들어졌어어햐나느 것은 그냥 밑둥 하나 뿐인 거 <- 잘못 해석했씁니다.
<Seony> 고객지원은 겨우 저만큼만 됐다는 얘기에요.
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 그러니까, 고객이 원한 건 단순한 기능인데 돈은 엄청나게 내고 사후관리는 조금밖에 안해준다는 얘기에요
<Seony> 이거 수업시간에 교수님이 보여주는데 어찌나 마음 속에 와닿던지 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 프로젝트 문서화가 되어있으면 밑의 상황은 상당히 많은 변화가 있겠죠
<drake_kr> 일본에서 근무하면서 굉장히 멋졌던것중 하나는
<Seony> 문서화라기보단, IT회사에서 만들어주는 프로그램에 비해서 클라이언트가 내는 돈이 터무니 없이 비싸단 얘기에요.
<drake_kr> 문서화 하는데 그림이 상당히 많이 들어갑니다.
<Seony> 아무래도 한국에는 해당이 안되는 얘긴데, 미국은 커스텀 플그램의 가격이 상상을 초월하거든요
<drake_kr> 음, 그러니까 문서화가 되어있다면 고객이 그렇게 많은 돈을 낼 이유가 좀 많이 줄어들게 되거든요..
<Seony> 문서화가 되어있어도, 이미 회사는 돈을 많이 뜯어낼 작정을 하고있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 개발했던 사람 따로 있는데 그사람이 퇴사한 상황에서 고객에게서 요청사항 들어오면
<drake_kr> 이미 문서화되어 있는 프로젝트였다면 내부 인원만으로 어떻게든 하겠지만
<drake_kr> 그게 아니라면 상당히 돈이 많이 들어갈 각오를 해야겠지요..
<drake_kr> 고객은 '회사'에 요구하는거고, 그 '회사'는 문서화를 못한 책임을 고객에게 떠넘기는거고..
<drake_kr> 뭐 그런식으로 이해가 되더라구요 저는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 그렇게 이해될 수도 있겠군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-24
<grr> Hello ubuntu
<grr> hi
<Work^Seony> Hi
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 다큐 봤어유?
<Work^Seony> 무슨 다큐요
<drake_kr> 잡스랑 빌 나온거..
<Work^Seony> 아직 못봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그거 재밌어유
<Work^Seony> 오늘부터 명절이니까 시간내서 볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> 피곤한 하루입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 바람은 불고 춥고. 환자는 없고...ㅠ
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=70046&no=129&weekday=thu
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브맄원
<razGon_GNT> 굳에프터눈 에브리원!
<razGon_GNT> ^^
<razGon_GNT> bluedusk: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> 어서오이소~~
<drake_kr> 3gs의 비애
<razGon_GNT> phpMyAdmin - 오류
<razGon_GNT> Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<razGon_GNT> 이렇게 나오면 재설치를 해야 될거 같은데말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 음... phpmyadmin 페이지만 새로고침 하면 될 거 같은데요...
<razGon_GNT> 새로고침했는데도 실패요.
<razGon_GNT> 흠.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 아파치랑 mysql을 재시작해보세요
<razGon_GNT> 아파치는 재실행 했는데요. mysql은 어떻게 시작하나요?
<razGon_GNT> 흠.. 찾아봐야지.ㅋ
<drake_kr> php가 설치안된것 아닌가요
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install apache2-php 였던가
<Work^Seony> libapache2-module-php
<razGon_GNT> 일단은 다 재설치를 했습니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> razGon_GNT: 싹 포맷하고 다시 설치하는 게 아니라면, 재설치해봐야 설정은 그대로에요...
<razGon_GNT> 헉...
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 제가 자꾸 재설치하지마시라는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 설정파일을 통해서 해결해야지, 자꾸 재설치를 통해서 해결할려고 하시면 매번 재설치만 되풀이하시게 되거든요...
<razGon_GNT> 아직도 윈도우의 물이 안빠져서...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 쉽지않죠
<razGon_GNT> 설정파일을 건드리긴 해서 다시 원래대로 해놓았는데. 다시 엉망인가봐요
<Work^Seony> APM 설치하는 명령어를 알려드리자면요,
<Work^Seony> apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<Work^Seony> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<Work^Seony> apt-get install php5-common php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql
<Work^Seony> 요 세줄만 적어놓으시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 그냥 sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin 하면 됩니다. ==3
<razGon_GNT> ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> jincreator: 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 제가 봐도 설치상의 문제가 아니라 설정상의 문제인거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 설정이라는 게, 유저가 건드리는 부분만 바뀌는 거지 프로그램이 지 멋대로 바꾸진 않거든요...
<Work^Seony> 설정이 엉망이라는 건 없어요. 그냥 뭘 바꿨는지 기억을 못할 뿐이죠. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 정답!
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 흠...
<drake_kr> 아 내일 발표하려니 긴장돼 죽것네
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 적은대로만 하시면 편안할 거 같은데요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> 다시 한번 설치하고 싶은 마음이 굴뚝이지만, 이쪽문제는 어느정도 해결해야 사이트 관리할 수 있으니..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> ?
<drake_kr> ?
<razGon_GNT> 환자 보고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_GNT> ? 늦게 입력했습니다^^;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우앜ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/EiLEF
<drake_kr> 저 아이디 어디서 많이 보던것인데
<yemharc> drake_kr: 살려주세요
<drake_kr> 힐
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 저번에 x고생 시켰던 팀이
<yemharc> "우리 대규모 업뎃함. 다 갈아엎을거임 ㅇㅇ"
<yemharc> 야이.........
<drake_kr> 아. 소규모 업뎃을 하겠다?
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 하라그래요
<yemharc> 제가 피보니까 그렇죠......
<yemharc> 덕분에 지금 주말출근합니다
<yemharc> (.....)
<drake_kr> 아 개새끼들인가 병신들인가..
<yemharc> 둘 다요
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 아니 그 두개는 융합될 수 없는데..
<yemharc> 팀장과 부팀장이 하나씩 맡아주면 가능하더군요 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 팀장이 개?
<yemharc> 병
<drake_kr> 그럼 걍 병신팀이네
<yemharc> 그래픽 인력 3명인데
<drake_kr> 모든건 팀장 능력 여하에 달린거지
<yemharc> 그래픽 팀장(...)이 스스로 "난 AD"
<yemharc> 여튼 그냥 여러모로 완전체 팀이에요
<drake_kr> 개개인 능력이 아무리 뛰어나도 팀장이 병신이면 병신팀 됨
<drake_kr> Seungtak: 이제 irc 익숙해졌나봐
<drake_kr> 무서운놈
<Seungtak> drake_kr: 할룽~~
<drake_kr> 와서 딱 하루 밤새더만 compiz를 마스터하고 갔어..
<Seungtak> 헐... 과찬이심
<Seungtak> 요즘 소프트웨어센터에 있는거 이것저것 다운받아 보고 지우고 무한반복ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이거봐
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> yemharc: Hi~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 이제 물어보는게 디테일이야~
<Seungtak> ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 오늘자 경향신문 봤어?
<drake_kr> 명휘 기사 있어?
<Seungtak> 명휘님이 국회의원은 아니잖아
<Seungtak> 오늘 물대포 맞으면 그냥 대포맞는거 보다 아플거 같아
<drake_kr> http://fta.khan.kr/104 이거 말하는겨?
<Seungtak> 맞아맞아
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 오늘저녁에 구로동이나 갈까
<Seungtak> 뭐하러?
<Seungtak> 술이지뭐...
<Seungtak> 애들 집합시켜놔?
<drake_kr> 내일 발표가 신도림이라.. ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 내일인가?
<drake_kr> 간단하게 한잔 하자 ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 오키
<Seungtak> 그럼 오늘 내일 할일에 대해 간단하게 상의하고...
<drake_kr> 술집은 조용한데루 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 회비 만원
<Seungtak> 여기가 좀 시끌벅적한데...
<drake_kr> yemharc: 시간되면 아저씨도 좀 보고 ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 시간은?
<yemharc> 몇시에요?
<drake_kr> 한 7~9 사이
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<Seungtak> ㅇㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 퍽퍽퍽~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 왜 안왔심 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 승탁 / 퍽퍽퍽~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 승탁 / 왜 안오삼 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 저 또 주말출근 (....)
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 퍽퍽퍽~!
<yemharc> 우울한 기분은 민주당 최루탄 쇼로 풀었습니다 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 어차피.. 머... 딴나라당은 다음 대선이후에 당이름 바꾸고 나타나겠지.. 역사의 반복..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator: 잘 다녀왔어요?
<drake_kr> yogbuntu 만들어야 되는데...
<drake_kr> yemharc: 머지않아 gubuntu 나올것 같지 않냐
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그건 번역이 제일 큰일이겠네요
<yemharc> 아마 이맥스 베이스가 아닐까 합니다 (....)
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> ubuntu는 unity로 굳혀진거 같고..
<drake_kr> gubuntu는 gnome 기반
<drake_kr> kubuntu는 kde 기반
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 제가 호스팅 쓰고 있는것 윈도우 기반이네요.. 뭐지..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 하지만 머리에 떠오르는건 Gu(imsu)buntu
<yemharc> 그래서 이맥스 기반 (......)
<drake_kr> 아하
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 내가 생각해도 이건 까임방지권이다
<yemharc> (........)
<drake_kr> 왜 cobuntu는 kobuntu가 아닌거야 제기랄
<jincreator> yemharc: 안녕하세요? 잘 다녀왔습니다.
<yemharc> jincreator: 수고했어요 :)
<jincreator> yemharc: 그냥 강연이나 듣고 딱히 가서 고생한 것도 없는걸요, 뭐 ;-)
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 지금 시청앞에서 FTA 반대 시위중....
<Ponics_Beginner> 시청앞을 지나려는 우ㅂㅌ 회원은 참가 하기 바람.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 휙~!
<razGon_GNT> 이미 되고 반대하면..쩝.
<razGon_GNT> 되기전에 해야 되는데 말이죠.
<razGon_GNT> 헉. MYSQL문제가 해결되었네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 시간이 약인 경우도 있군요^
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥... 또로롭...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 밖에 겁나 추워... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 오늘도 일해야 하는데 일이 거시기해... 아놔..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 드레이크옹~!
<MrMiner> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<MrMiner> 저기
<MrMiner> 궁금한게 잇는데요
<MrMiner> 금방 압축 파일을 받고 풀엇습니다만,
<MrMiner> 파일이 2개가 아닌 .raw 라는 확장명의 파일 한개가 들어잇엇는데요
<MrMiner> 이거 혹시 풀어내는 방법이 없을까요?
<MrMiner> 원래는 .iso 파일 2개가 들어잇엇어야 하는데
<MrMiner> 난감하네요 ;;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> raw면 CD이미지의 하나일텐데요
<MrMiner> 네 맞아요
<yemharc> 마운트 시키는 방법이 몇가지 있습니다만
<yemharc> 기본적으로 인식을 못한다면 터미널을 활용하셔야 합니다.
<MrMiner> 어떤 명령어 인가요
<MrMiner> 처음 격는거라 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 터미널 사용은 할 줄 아시나요?
<MrMiner> 네
<yemharc> 음 예전에 쓰던 방법이 몇가지 있는데
<yemharc> dd if=/dev/sda conv=cync,noerror of=/mnt/sda1/asdf.raw
<yemharc> sfdisk -l -uS /mnt/sda1/asdf.raw
<yemharc> mount -o loop,offset=BYTES -r /mnt/sda1/asdf.raw /mnt/point
<yemharc> 셋 중 하나는 될겁니다
<MrMiner> asdf 에는 파일 이름 입력하는거죠?
<yemharc> 제일 안전하고 가능성 높은게 제일 아래 방식입니다
<yemharc> 네
<MrMiner> 아 감사합니다!
<yemharc> 안될지도 몰라요 ^^;;
<MrMiner> 일단 해볼께요
<MrMiner> 흐음
<MrMiner> invalid offset 'BYTES' specified    요련 애러가 뜨네요
<yemharc> 읭
<MrMiner> 이렇게 입력햇어요    sudo mount -o loop,offset=BYTES -r /dev/sda5/MrMiner.raw /mnt/point
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<MrMiner> 안녕하세요
<imsu> MrMiner: 안녕하세요^^
<yemharc> 어.....오프셋을 몇으로 잡아줘야 하더라.....
<MrMiner> point 폴더도 생성햇고,파일 위치가 잘못된건가.......
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> BYTES라는 부분은 원래 숫자가 들어가는건데요...
<yemharc> 음...
<MrMiner> 아!
<MrMiner> 혹시
<yemharc> ....빼버릴까
<MrMiner> 파일 용량의 반을
<MrMiner> 입력하면 되지 않을까요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그거랑은 다른 개념이라......
<MrMiner> 아 그런가요
<yemharc> ....이거 GUI 툴이 있을텐데 안나오네
<MrMiner> 우오서
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/hgK52
<MrMiner> you must specify the filesystem type
<yemharc> 요거 한번 써보세요
<MrMiner> 금방 오프셋 뺴고
<MrMiner> 입력하니 you must specify the filesystem type  이런거 끄네요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=3164#p3164
<yemharc> 요것도 있고요
<yemharc> 지금 링크로 가보세요
<MrMiner> 네 감사합니당
<grr>  /_\
<grr> devon 가고싶지만 일정땜에 안되겠네요...
<grr> yemharc: devon 가시나요?
<yemharc> grr: 지금 주말도 출근하는 사람에게........ㅠㅠ
<grr> yemharc: 아.. 저랑 같군요.. 저도 토,일요일 둘다 GG...
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> DarkCircle: 계십니까
<imsu> yemharc grr 주말은 쉬어야죠~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: ni hao
<grr> 그런건없어요
<grr> 이 세상은 일정과 output만이 존재할뿐..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 추워 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Cobuntu_office: 형님~
<yemharc> 아니 이게 무슨 소리야
<yemharc> "겔넥에서 볼륨이 자동으로 작아지는 버그가 있다. 이것은 전적으로 OS의 문제다."
<yemharc> 이에 대해 삼성의 국내 성명발표
<yemharc> "영국에 한정된 문제다. [네트워크]가 다른 한국은 문제없다."
<yemharc> 아니 이게 무슨 소리야
<imsu> 음?? 네트워크랑 볼륨이랑 상관이 있는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐지? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 추워;;;
<imsu> 손가락이 얼려고함 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 망할놈의 날씨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 빈곤한 서민층
<imsu> 흑흑
<yemharc> 전 슬픈 난민층
<yemharc> (....)
<imsu> 이 추위에 모기 한마리가 내 앞을 어지럽힘 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 살아야죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리붓
<DarkCircle> imsu / 지금 왔다능 ~
<grr> 으으.. 집에 가고싶다...
<grr>  하지만 여섯시간 뒤에나 갈 수 있겠지... (...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 일 다 끝나고 현도형 기다립니다
<yemharc> grr: 지금 아주 재밌는 일들이 벌어지고 있어요
<yemharc> "청소는 게임 아이템 거래 금지법" 통과, 내년 1월 22일부터 시행
<yemharc> "국민 건강보험 통합은 위헌"이라며 고소
<imsu> DarkCircle: 메뉴바는 아이콘이안보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그나저나 한미 FTA 이거 우찌되는 겁니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭘 우쨔돼요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> FTA 초간단 정리
<yemharc> "죽거나 나쁘거나"
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 보통은 없습니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아진짜 떠나야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 안아프면 보통이지
<yemharc> 두개 중에 고르세요
<yemharc> Seony: 아니요
<yemharc> 그것도 안아프고 뭐고 이전 문제가 되 버렸습니다.
<Seony> 그래요?
<yemharc> 국민건강보험 위헌판결 나서 항소 들어갔습니다.
<yemharc> 좀 간단히 풀어서 말하면
<yemharc> 국민건강보험이 완전히 위헌판결이 나서 폐지되면
<yemharc> 유아들을 위해 국가가 해 주는 (대부분 무료인)예방접종이 전부 유료로 바뀌고
<yemharc> 가격이 각 예접/백신 1회당 비싸게는 수십만원이 됩니다
<yemharc> 예를들면 지금은 거의 모르는 수두 백신
<yemharc> 이거 비싼거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉? 항소 들어갔어요? ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<yemharc> 일단 기사들 내용은 그렇네요
<yemharc> 근데 별로 믿을수는 없으니까 일단 설레발인지 아닌지 판단 중입니다.
<yemharc> 여튼 제소당해서 재판하고 있는건 사실이고요
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 현재 국민건강보험의 주요 사업(?)중 하나는 이런겁니다.
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/GxHTk
<DarkCircle> imsu / 혹시 그림 사이즈가 =.= ...
<DarkCircle>  (...)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 일단 드레이크님 만나러 가보겠습니다.
<imsu> DarkCircle: qt example 소스에 나와있는거 그대로 다운 받아서 쓴거에요
<DarkCircle> 일단 그림 사이즈가 어느정도 되는지 QIcon에서 어떻게 이미지를 처리하는지 봐야 할거 같네요 -.-;
<DarkCircle> imsu / 아시는 바와 같이 qt 예제가 좀 ㅂㅅ 같 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ
<grr>  /_\;
<imsu> DarkCircle: 32 x 32 픽셀이네요
<DarkCircle> 냐 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 그 소스예제가 어디 사이트에 있나요 -0-?
<imsu> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/stable/mainwindows-application.html
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 모두 저녁드시는군요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 혹은 퇴근중?
<imsu> razGon_OpQ: 안녕하세ㅛ
<imsu> 요
<razGon_OpQ> Imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 죄송 밖에 나와서 와이프와이야기중이였습니다
<imsu> 뭐 죄송할것 까지야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 손가락이 얼어서 타자치기 힘들어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 집이 너무 추움 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기도 요즘 추운데..
<Seony> 역시 겨울은 겨울인듯
<razgon> 흠 제가 가장 따뜻하군요
<razgon> 저 큰일낫습니다!
<razgon> 그병이 또 도진거 같아요
<razgon> 더이상 설치할 컴이 없는데..ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 버박쓰기에는 그렇구..ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 제 집은 너무 추워요 ㅠㅠ 덜덜덜 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> razgon: 그 때는 지름신이 도움을 주실거에요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 컴바꿀때가 왔습니다
<razgon> 진료실컴이 별루.
<razgon> 한 일년내로  교환고려
<razgon> 그나저나요 아치리눅스 좋은점이 뭐가있죠?
<imsu> 좋다고만 하고 저는 안써봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 일단은 단말기로 아치로 고려
<DarkCircle> imsu / 지금까지 짜여진 코드 보내보세요 -0-
<DarkCircle> darkcircle dot 0426 at gmail dot com
<razGon_GNT> 무허가 의료행위하고 왔습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 일일야매.
<cheayuncho> 아 딸꾹질이 안멈춰 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 딸국질이 안멈추시면 숨을 약간 참으셨다가.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 피시에 있는 사진을 아이폰이나 패드로 옮기려면 드랍박스가 가장 쉬운걸까요?
<Seony> 아이포토.
<Seony> 아 맥이 아니죠 참...
<Seony> 음... 아이튠즈로 옮길 수 있을 거에요
<razGon_GNT> 아... 아이튠즈...
<razGon_GNT> 무선으로는 방법이 없나요?
<Seony> iOS 5에서 무선으로 동기화 되잖아요
<razGon_GNT> 아 그런가요?
<razGon_GNT> 피시에서 패드로 보내는 방법은요?
<Seony> 네. iOS 5가 나오면서 대대적으로 광고하던게 그거였어요. 더 이상 PC가 필요없다...
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 피씨에서 패드로 아이튠즈를 쓰시면 됩니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그림 올리려면 아이튠즈보면 되는거같은데 사진 메뉴가 안보여서요/
<Seony> 음... 피씨용 아이튠즈랑 맥용 아이튠즈랑 좀 다른가보네요.
<Seony> 윈도우용 아이튠즈는 반쪽짜리라던데 그 말이 진짜 맞긴 맞는거군요...
<razGon_GNT> 답답합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 이래서 맥을 사는구나 생각이 듭니다.
<razGon_GNT> 저는 그반대겠지만요.
<Seony> 근데 윈도우 유저들도 패드 쓰는 분들 있을텐데, 그분들 모두 사진을 싱크 안하고 쓸 리는 없구요,
<Seony> 구글링 해보시면 자료가 나올 것 같은데요
<razGon_GNT> 예 그래서 구글링 중입니다^^V
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 반대의 경우가 많네요.
<razGon_GNT> 아이패드에서 그림파일도 변환해야되나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 전 이만... 밤이 늦어서 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<razGon_GNT> 내일뵈요.
<imsu> 에고 밥먹고 왔더니 벌써 시간이... 먼저 들어가보겠습니다. ^^
<razGon_GNT> 헉..
<razGon_GNT> 저도 잡니다. 내일뵈요
<nexusz99> 저 ssh 로그에서 password fail 난거 상세적으로 로그 남기는 방법 있나요?? 어느 패스워드를 입력했는지..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-25
<disint> hello
<razGon_GNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> 좋은 아침입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아니 추운 아침 입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 후.. 정말 춥네요.
<razGon_GNT> Seony: Aloha!~!~
<razGon_GNT> What a cold day!
<razGon_GNT> thr Strong Siberian wind
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 안녕핫요 ^^
<imsu> 하세요~
<imsu> 에고 오타 작렬이넹 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 확실히 리니어가 오타가 더 많이 나나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 살살치려고 하니까 더 그런듯 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 아치 리눅스 설치해 보셨나요?
<razGon_GNT> 아치리눅스 설치하는데 대략 얼마정도의 시간이 드나요?
<razGon_GNT> 제 삽질하는 실력으로요.
<razGon_GNT> Seony: 리하이요.ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> How long time do I spend the time to install Arch linux?
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 전 설치를 안해봤어요?
<imsu> 요.
<imsu> 왜 이렇게 오타를 찍어내니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅇ
<imsu> Seony: 집이 너무 추워 목장갑을 개조하여 이젠 손이 따뜻합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 장갑으로부터 자유로운 손가락 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 목장갑 타자!
<imsu> 완벽해~!! ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 손가락끝을 트셨군요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 예전 제가 자취할때 그렇게 했지요.ㅋ
<imsu> 손가락 끝마디만 자유로우면 타자치는데는 문제가 없으니깐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그손으로 열심히.....
<razGon_GNT> 스타를 했죠.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 이젠 타이핑을 칠 수 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 이제 우분투 서버는 구축이 갖춘거 같습니다만.
<razGon_GNT> 홈피 만드는 일이 걱정입니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 텍큐는 어느정도 이해가 가는 구조입니다만.
<imsu> 뭐 열심히 하시는데 금방 구축하시겠죵
<imsu> ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 제로보드는 영.. 어디 좋은 포스트나 좋은 책 없나요?
<razGon_GNT> 추천받습니다.
<imsu> 전 웹언어쪼고 그렇고;; 완전 무지해서 ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 제가 사용하는 용도는.
<imsu> 제로보드요?
<razGon_GNT> 1.클라우드 채팅머신
<razGon_GNT> imsu: yes!
<razGon_GNT> 2. 클라우드 웹서핑.
<imsu> php 배우면 된다고 다른 분들이 하셨던거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잘 몰라요 ㅡㅡ;;
<razGon_GNT> 3. 홈서버- 아파치. ftp, 삼바
<razGon_GNT> 4. PDF화일과 리브레오피스를 사용한 오피스 및 공부
<razGon_GNT> 그다음 쓸만한 용도는 뭐있을 까요?
<razGon_GNT> 아. 5. 토렌토 시딩머신
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<imsu> 어렵다 어려워 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 오피스를 공부하신다는 의미는 뭔가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아.. 의학자료 같은 거 봅니다.
<imsu> 아하~
<razGon_GNT> 에빈스로 PDF파일 띄워 놓구 봅니다. 이러면 바로바로 보고 한번에 닫아지고 좋죠.
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 발표자료 PPT등 보구요.
<imsu> hwp 파일은 우찌 보시려구요?
<razGon_GNT> 아. 그런 건 별루 없습니다.
<imsu> 다행이네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 대부분 의료 자료는 PDF혹은 PPT
<imsu> 아 이거 변환하는거 정말 짜증나거든요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNT> 한글은 원래 있는 곳에서 호출해서 보면 됩니다.ㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<razGon_GNT> 그것도 보는 방법이 있죠.
<razGon_GNT> 안되면 스맛폰에서 보면 되는데요. 거의 한글 문서 없습니다.
<Seony> 제로보드가 제일 무난하긴 한데... 일단 쉽거든요
<Seony> 사실 제일 좋은 건 직접 만드는 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 제로보드도 조금 까다롭더군요.
<imsu> 목장갑에서 먼지가 너무 많이 떨어지는데;; ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 모듈에 대해서 이해만 잘하면 되는데 말이죠.
<imsu> 전에 노가다 뛸때 사용했던거라 그런가 ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 바닥공사할 때 쓰던거라 가루가 많은듯 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNT> 한가지가 스트리밍 서버인데요. 그건 웹에 남겨두고서 사용하면 되니 뭐 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_GNT> ^^;
<imsu> 분명히 빨았는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 욕심이 많으셔~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 옥시크린을 쓰셨어야죠.
<Seony> 텍스트큐브도 괜찮을 거 같네요
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 전 그냥 몇 개 좀 조금해보고 그만 두는데 ~ 열정이 대단하십니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 텍스트 큐브는 블로그로 쓰고요. 제로보드는 병원 홈피요.
<razGon_GNT> 제가 한번 또 꺾이면 잠시 주춤합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 병원 홈피를 간단하게 해서 통증이나 건강에 대한 것을 작성한뒤에 병원 대기실에 있는 티비에 종종 송출하려구요
<imsu> 움~~
<Seony> 송출을 하려면 화면을 제어해야하는데요, 그러면 홈피 문제가 아닐 것 같은데요..
<razGon_GNT> 아..
<razGon_GNT> 접수실 컴과 연결 되어 있습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 일종의 듀얼스크린이죠.
<Seony> 그럼 화면이 미러링 되어있는 거에요?
<Seony> 잘못하면 야동보다 걸리겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 접수실에서 야동안보죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 거기는 간호사들의 자리니.ㅋ
<Seony> 간호사 언니들이 보다 걸리겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 잘 모를겁니다. 가끔 VNC로 뭐하는지 본다는.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ VNC까지 갈 거 없이 그냥 스크린샷만 찍으면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오늘 명절이라 이따 고모집에 가서 저녁 먹고와야하는데...
<imsu> 지하밀실의 조직같다는 생각! ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아.!
<razGon_GNT> thanksgiving day!
<razGon_GNT> 맞죠?
<Seony> 네. 한국의 추석과 맞먹는 명절이죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오늘 명절인가요?
<razGon_GNT> 미국은 크리스마스와 추수감사절.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 오늘이 Thanksgiving day. 내일은 Black Friday.
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 언제가 있나요?
<Seony> razGon_GNT: 어떤 의미에서요?
<imsu> 아하~~
<imsu> 블릭 금요일은 뭐에요?
<imsu> 랙
<Seony> 쇼핑하는 날.
<razGon_GNT> 미국의 주요명절요. 분명히 이야기 드려야 되는데.ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 국민이 그날을 위해 총알을 장전하지.
<razGon_GNT> 이날 반값많이 나오거든요.
<imsu> 쇼핑하는 날이구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 뭐 좋은 물건 없습니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_GNT: "명절"의 개념이라는 그 두개가 가장 중요하구요, 그외 한 가지 중요한 날을 더 꼽자면 독립기념일요.
<razGon_GNT> 이날 소비 적으면 경기가 얼었다 합니다.
<Seony> imsu: 많이 나오지. 특히 가전제품.
<razGon_GNT> 아. 7월6일이던가요?
<imsu> 가전제품~
<Seony> 네. 그날은 거의 축제 분위기에요...
<imsu> 아 필요하긴 한데~~
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ 톰크루즈 나오는 영화이름.ㅋ
<imsu> 나도 미국~!~!~~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 순간이동해서 제품만 사고 싶다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만 크리스마스, Thanksgiving day와 독립기념일의 차이를 묻는다면, 독립기념일은 그날 하루만 쉬고, 그외 두 명절은 마음이 들떠서 하루 전부터 놀죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 인터넷으로 구매 대행 해도 될걸요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 심한경우 크리스마스는 일주일 가량 논다고 하던데요?
<Seony> 음... 내일 베스트바이 가서 뭐 건질거 없나 구경이나 하고가야지...
<razGon_GNT> 그정도는 아니군요.
<imsu> Seony: 이불하나 사야하는데 비쌉니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 일주일씩 놀지는 않을 거에요.
<imsu> 난방기도 하나 필요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 운송료가.ㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 이불 열라 비싼데.
<imsu> 헐;
<imsu> 안사 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이불 자체는 싼데, 배송료가 비싸지.
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 10월10일에 사셨어야죠. 중국에서요.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 타미, 캘빈 클라인 이런데 이불은 많이 안비싸.
<razGon_GNT> 아니면 대만.
<imsu> 보들보들한 이불을 원해요~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넘 추워 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNT> 10월10일 중국의 3대 명절일겁니다.
<Seony> 타미힐피거에서 베개 나오는거 알면 다들 깜짝 놀랄텐데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 타미힐피거는 뭐하는 회사에요?
<Seony> Tommy 몰라?
<razGon_GNT> 그나저나 아치리눅스 설치하는데 시간이 얼마나 걸리나요?
<imsu> 옷 회사인가 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 옷브랜드이름요.
<Seony> 유명 의류 브랜드잖아. 폴로랑 맞먹는...
<Seony> imsu: 캘빈 클라인에서도 베개 나온다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 이걸로 임수님은 여친 없는 걸루 판명!
<imsu> 아 실수 했다. sudo apt-get install texlive-full
<razGon_GNT> tex가 뭔가요?
<imsu> 디게 오래 걸리네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> LaTeX
<Seony> 텍 이라고 하는 조판물 제작 툴입니다.
<Seony> 레이텍
<imsu> Seony: 아시잖아요 귀차니즘의 대가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다시 말해서, 출판물을 만들 수 있는 툴이에요.
<razGon_GNT> 아... 조판물... 책디자인 하는 거 그런것도 하나요?
<razGon_GNT> 아.
<Seony> 아뇨. 디자인하고는 거리가 아주 멀구요,
<imsu> 옷따위 관심도 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 필요할거 같은데. 리소스 많이 먹나요?
<Seony> html 같은 식의 코딩을 해서 논문 등의 출판물을 만들어내는 툴이에요.
<imsu> 대신 짱납니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 코딩해서 만들어내는 문서라 좀 어렵습니다.
<imsu> 가끔 욕심으로 도전해보다가 포기하게 만드는 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대신, 수학 수식이나 기호 들어가는 문서에는 최고죠
<Seony> 어떤 워드프로세서도 못따라옵니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아.
<Seony> 아주 고급스럽거든요
<razGon_GNT> 제가 학회에서 정보통신 부이사로 이번에 임명되었습니다.
<imsu> pseudocode 작성하려고 인스톨 하기 귀찮아서 명령어 때렸더니 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 힝힝 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 오~~
<Seony> razGon_GNT: 축하드린다고 말씀드리고 싶지만, 어깨가 더 무거워보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 능력있으시당~!~!~!~!~!
<razGon_GNT> 앞으로 학회차원에서 책을 저작하는 경우가 있는데. 제가 직접은 안해도 어느정도 해야 되서요.
<razGon_GNT> 부이사....노가다 해라..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 혹시 학과장처럼 신임 교수가 하는건가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 학과장 다들 하기 싫어하던데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 전 교수는 아니구요.
<imsu> 컬러가 되는지는 모르겠지만 퀄리티는 꽤 좋았던걸로 기억합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 학회에서 선배님들에 눈에 띄어서요. 맞으라고 해서... 잔심부름 하라는 역할로요.
<imsu> 시험 문제 이걸로 출제했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그림 집어넣고 이런게 좀 많이 귀찮더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;
<imsu> 아 밥차려야겠다~!~!~! ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 드레이크님 프록시 서버 돌리실 생각 없으시나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프록시가 필요한데...
<Seony> 전 이만 저녁식사하러 외출을...
<Seony> 나중에 뵝
<Seony> 뵈요
<razGon_GNT> 다들 가시는 군요.
<razGon_GNT> 저도 점심을^^
<razGon_GNT> http://ftp.ktug.or.kr/mirrors/CTAN/info/lshort/korean/lshort-kr.pdf
<razGon_GNT> 초심자를 위한 내용이 있군요. 받아서 읽어봐야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 설치는 쉬워요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 아니요.. LaTex의 정의와 입문에 대한 문서요.
<razGon_GNT> 이것도 생각을 해봐야 겠습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 라텍스자체로 만드는게 아니라 워드로 만든 문서 코딩해서 만들어지는 건가요?
<razGon_GNT> 흠. 위의 안내문서도 라텍스로 만든거 같군요.
<razGon_GNT> 상당히 고급스러운 맛이 있군요.
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 음 뭐라 말씀드려야 하나 ㅋㅋ 처음부터 코딩? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 처음 부터 하나하나 수동으로 문서를 작성하는거라 생각하시면 될거 같아요
<imsu> 음;; 순서도 그리는 거라 생각하시면 되려나 모르겠네요..
<razGon_GNT> 헉..
<razGon_GNT> 보니 이건 책을 저작하기위한 웹페이지 노가다랑 비슷하군요.
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 하나 완성하면 뿌듯할거 같아 써보기는 하는데 쉽지 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그러기 때문에 운영체제에 구속받지 않고 저작이 되는 거구요.
<razGon_GNT> 저희는 수식을 거의 안쓰기에 별문제 없을 거 같습니다만.
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 논문 작성할 때 편하다고 들었어요
<razGon_GNT> 책모양은 상당히 세련되게 나올거 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠. 주석과 출저 붙이는 게 정말 힘들거든요.
<imsu> 구조를 미리 잡아놓고 거기다가 타이핑만 치면 되기 때문에 형식을 가지는 문서 제작에는 좋다고 들었습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 흠.
<imsu> 다만 형식 잡는게 ... 모름 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNT> 일반 소설 같은 것은 문제가 있고. 프로그래밍 같은 책에서는 괜찮겠군요.
<razGon_GNT> 하나의 명령어 박스에 써 놓구.
<imsu> 문단 단락 구성하는데 줄 맞추기가 힘든데 이건 그런거 신경안써도 된다더군요..
<razGon_GNT> 역할.변수와 옵션. 연결태그
<imsu> 거기까지는 안가봐서 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 이런 형식을 갖추면 그냥 복사하기한다음 정리하면 편하게 되죠.
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_GNT> 흠. 괜찮은데요?
<imsu> 처음 배워놓으면 좋을듯 하여 써보는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 다만 노가다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNT> 진료실 메뉴얼 같은 거 만들어서 팔아볼까나?
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 에러 보고 어디 잘 못썻나 찾아야 되고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 구름타법은 힘이 들구나
<razGon_GNT> 보통의학서적이 수입품은 9-10만원되고요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오타작렬
<razGon_GNT> 싼것도 5만원
<razGon_GNT> 국내도서도 3-5만원합니다.
<imsu> 그래프 그리거나 그런용도는 없죠 의학서적쪽은요
<imsu> ?
<razGon_GNT> 조금있습니다만. 진료실 메뉴얼은 그런거 필요없죠.
<imsu> 음~ 그렇네요~
<razGon_GNT> 워드로 써도 됩니다만. 그냥 작성해 놓으면 나오기도 편하고 그렇죠.
<imsu> 그냥 한번 해보는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 근데. 포기.
<imsu> 안쓴 사람들은 그냥 보기에 다 똑같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 이미 전자책으로 넘어가기 때문에.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 이미 의학쪽은 텍스트북보다는 저널이 중요하구요.
<imsu> 전 아직 그래도 책이더 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 종이 질감 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 게다가 최신지견은 그때마다 바뀌므로 앱북형태로 파는게 좋겠군요.
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 저희 학회에 어르신들께 함 만들어 봅시다 하면서
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 데이타는 그쪽에 받고 저도 챕터 작은거 한장 맞아서 저자로.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 맞다 그러고 보니 제가 써보니 이런게 편하더라구요~ ch1 , ch2, ch3 이런거 맞춰주기 짜증날 때가 있었는데 latex는 자동으로 해주니까 이건 좋더군요
<imsu> 그래서 다른 곳에서 작성한걸 붙이더래도 노가다(?)의 수고가 줄어드는 듯 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 지난번에 학회에서 책만드는데 도움을 주었습니다. 그래서 거기 원장님이 부저자로 올려라 하셨는데 제가 쓴게 수정과 자료찾기 정도 여서 그냥 고사시켰는데.
<razGon_GNT> 지금 엄청 후회합니다....그때 써 놓을껄....
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 잘팔리나요?
<imsu> 아닌가;; 이름때문인가 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 왜요?
<imsu> 아 이제 밥이 완성될 시간 ㅋㅋ 볶음밥 후딱 만들고 오겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 옙
<razGon_GNT> 책이 잘팔린거보다. 가오죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 가수로 치면 앨범에 피처링 한 가수.
<razGon_GNT> 일종의 쇼맨쉽이죠. 스펙이기도 하구요.
<razGon_GNT> 볶음밥도 ...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 책으로 만들면 가오나죠.
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저도 지금 학원에서 쓸 교재 만들려고 삽질 중인데 쉽지 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 창작의 고통이란...ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu`> 어라 재접속 되었넹 ㅎㅎ
<lifeholy> 우분투가 많이 편해졌네요. 오늘은 wine설치하고 한글뷰어설치하기까지 마쳤습니다.  이정도면 초보자도 쓰기에 무리없을 듯하네요. 그동안 고생하신분들께 감사드립니다.
<lifeholy> 그리고 고맙게도 CD보내주신 강분도님께도 감사의 말씀 전합니다.    혹시 제가 참고해서 볼만한 ubuntu-linux 책자가 있으면 추천부탁드립니다.  참고로 "웰컴투 우분투"는 너무 쉬웠던것같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 저도 그거 사려고 했다가 너무 초급자용인거 같아서요.
<razGon_GNT> 포럼만 돌고 있습니다.ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐...
<lifeholy> 아네.... 그러게요
<lifeholy> 영어로된 책들은 있다는데 영어가 안되서요
<imsu> lifeholy: 한글 뷰어 설치가 가능한가요?
<imsu> 오~ 나도 설치해야징 ㅋㅋ
<disint> imsu: 저처럼 맛세이 타법으로..
<lifeholy> wine설치후에 한글뷰어 2010 설치했는데 잘 되네요.
<imsu> disint: 손가락 아퍼요 그렇게 치면 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lifeholy: 감사합니다. 혹시나 해서 설치를 안했는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 유용하게 쓸것 같네요 ^^
<imsu> lifeholy: 한글뷰어 2010 SE설치하면 되나요?
<imsu> disint: 저도 예전에 키보드를 굉장히 세게 쳤는데 장시간 타자를 하면 손가락이 아프더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<lifeholy> 네 한글뷰어 2010 SE 버전 설치되었습니다.
<lifeholy> 한글과컴퓨터 사이트에서 바로 다운받으시면 됩니다.
<lifeholy> 저도 그 프로그램을 다운받아 설치하였습니다. 답변이 늦어 죄송합니다.
<imsu> lifeholy: 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 감기 걸린듯.. 코가 맹맹하고 머리가 띵하고...
<Ponics_Beginner> 목이 마르고..
<Ponics_Beginner> 가출한 정줄이 대신에 감기가 찾아오고..
<imsu> lifeholy: 실행은 잘되는데 한글 문서가 안열리네요 흑흑 와인 문제인가봐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요 ^^
<lifeholy> 저는 잘 되는데 이상하네요.
<lifeholy> 와인설치는 sudo apt-get install wine 으로 했구요
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛... 도네이션의 제왕 임수옹.. 오...
<imsu> lifeholy: 되는 문서가 있고 안되는게 있네요 ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 쩔.어.욧.!
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 도네이션이라니요 ㅋㅋ 기부를 받는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<lifeholy> 아.. 그렇군요
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 기부를 하는건 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / ㅇㅇ 도네이션 받는 제왕... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 역시 쩔.어.욧.!
<imsu> lifeholy: 좋은 정보 감사드립니다. thinkonline 인가??변환시키는게 여간 귀찮은게 아니었는데 덕분에 편리해 질듯합니다 ~~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 제가 요즘에 밥을 못먹어서 쩔어있긴 한데~ ㅋㅋ 신기 가 있으신가봐요~ ㅋ
<cheayuncho> am0c: 오호.. 활발하시네요
<am0c> cheayuncho: 'ㅂ'... !
<am0c> 어째서 제가 활발한가염..
<cheayuncho> 꾸준히 들어오시구 헤헤
<am0c> cheayuncho: 부팅하믄 IRC 자동으루 들어오구.. 며칠전에 이 채널을 기본으로 등록한것뿐이에영..
<am0c> 게다가.. 제가 IRC들어오는 시간은.. 제가 기상한 시간을 알려주죠 ==3=3
<am0c> ..음..네.. 그런겁니다..좋은아침입니다
<cheayuncho> 조,,좋은아침이여요(!?!?!)
<imsu> am0c: 좋은 아침입니다 ㅋㅋ
<am0c> imsu: ( __ ) 꾸벅
<imsu> 졸다가 저도 방금 일어났어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 저 일단 버박에 아치리눅스 도전합니다. 내일.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 자꾸 들락날락해서 죄송혀유...
<razGon_GNT> cheayuncho: 채연님은 나중에 어떤사람이 될래요?
<razGon_GNT> 아니 어떤 직업을 가지실건가요?
<cheayuncho> 컴퓨터와 음악을 함꼐 접목시켜보고싶어요!
<cheayuncho> 컴퓨턴 좀하지만 음악은 아직부족은하지만요
<cheayuncho> 하지만 일단 최우선적으로 사회에 공헌할수있는 프로그래머가 되고싶어요
<cheayuncho> 그러다보니 OSS에 흥미도 가지게되엇구요
<lifeholy> ies4linux 가 설치가 안되네요.   다음과 같은 에러 메세지가 뜹니다.  "python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:221: poll_for_event: assertion `(((long) (event_sequence) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' 실패. ui/pygtk/python-gtk.sh: line 6: 10738 중지됨               python "$IES4LINUX"/ui/pygtk/ies4linux-gtk.py "
<lifeholy> 이
<lifeholy> 이유가 있는건가요? 전문가님들 조언을 구합니다.
<cheayuncho> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<cheayuncho> 한번요 방법으로 ies4linux를 써보시는건어떨까요?
<razGon_GNT> cheayuncho: 음악이라....
<cheayuncho> 다중지능적섬검산가보앗는데요
<cheayuncho> 음악지능 논리수학지능이
<cheayuncho> 첫번째로 고득점으로..
<cheayuncho> 대인관계지능과 자연탐구 지능이 두번째로
<cheayuncho> 나오더라구요..
<imsu> 잠시 외출을 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 물론간이 검사이긴합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 적성 검사가 다 말해주진 않아요.
<cheayuncho> 네 하지만 어느정도 제가 좋와하는게
<cheayuncho> 컴퓨터엿고 음악이엿으니까요
<razGon_GNT> 저도 의사가 되는게 최적성이 아니지만, 결국은 이쪽으로 흘렀죠.
<razGon_GNT> 음악정도 하신다면 프로듀싱이나 일렉트릭에 대한 감이 있어야 겠군요.
<cheayuncho> 넵
<razGon_GNT> 클래식과 같은 음악의 구조에 대한 공부도 해야 되고요.
<razGon_GNT> 아니면 컴으로 하는게 OST만들기.
<cheayuncho> 시퀸서는 다루고있으니까요
<cheayuncho> 이전에 하모니카 공연같은거할때도
<razGon_GNT> 허밍어반스테레오, 라이너스의 담요, 클레지콰이, 아스트로너츠
<cheayuncho> 다들 하는게 다른애들에비해서 음악 분위기라던가 잘표현한다나 뭐라나;;;
<razGon_GNT> 추천합니다.
<cheayuncho> 저에게 음악과컴퓨터는 꼭 필요한존재에요
<bluedusk> 저에게도 밥과 잠은 꼭 필요한 존재에요
<razGon_GNT> 저도 음악좋아했죠. 듣기만..ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 저는 하는것도 좋와하구 듣는것도좋와해요
<cheayuncho> 학교에선 전에 축제때 톤챠임반이엿는데 지휘자로도 많은애들을 지휘하기도 햇구요
<cheayuncho> 그만큼 음악에대한 열정만은 많은 ^^
<razGon_GNT> 오... 치아키사마!
<cheayuncho> 노....노다메!?!!
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> cheayuncho: 음악을 잘하시려면 문학이나 영화 드라마 많이 보세요.
<razGon_GNT> 우리나라것도 외국것도요.
<razGon_GNT> 결국은 우리나라의 공학의 문제는 아니 세계 공학의 문제는 인간미의 결여입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 인간미라는 단어는 조금 그렇구요.
<razGon_GNT> 잡스에 사람들이 호응하는건 이런 휴머니티가 들어가 있는거죠.
<cheayuncho> 그렇군요
<razGon_GNT> 그의 서체는 누군가는 했었을 일이지만요. 뭔가 판세를 달리 만들었죠.
<razGon_GNT> 삼성에 제가 실망하는 건 게임의 규칙을 바꿀만한 능력이 있음아니 저력이 있음에도 불구하고 게임의 법칙에서 놀려고 한다는 점입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 게임의 법칙에서 노는 건 1위가 하는 짓이 아니죠.
<razGon_GNT> 공학적인 계산만 해서 인간적인 부분에서 접근이 안됩니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예전 컴 잘하는 사람을 오덕으로 보았을까요?
<razGon_GNT> 물론 지금은 아닙니다만. 제가 대학교 초기에도 그런 이미지가 많았습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 여자들을 끌어들이는 인간적인 코드가 없었던거라 생각합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 감성적인 코드가 부족했던거죠.
<razGon_GNT> 그런 접근을 위해서는 인문학이 필요하다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아이러니컬하지만, 마법만 잘부리는 캐릭도 좋지만요. 진짜 세상은 어느정도의 체력에 어느정도의 피지칼. 어느정도의 마법을 가진 캐릭을 좋아합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그게 차이.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 너무 제이야기만...ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 아웅... 채연님 나이정도만 되도...ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 역시..... 다재다능하고 어느정도 있을것은 있어야된다는 말씀이시군요
<razGon_GNT> <iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/32521018?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="400" height="225" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/32521018">[HD] Áö½Ää³Îe Á¶±¤·¡</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user9374699">Areda</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>
<razGon_GNT> 비슷한 말이긴한데 약간은 다릅니다.
<cheayuncho> 지식채널 E 조광래편이군요
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 대략은 이해햇어요 말로 축약하기는 힘드네요
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 제가 워낙 말재주가 없어서요.
<razGon_GNT> 환자를 잘고치는 의사가 좋기는 하지만, 그 배경이전에 환자를 측은하게 생각하는 마음도 있어야 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 그것을 유지하기 위해 원칙을 지키는 우직함도 있어야 하구요.
<razGon_GNT> 여러 요소가 있고 그것이 이루는 다각형의 넓이가 우리의 능력이라고 할때 꼭지점 수가 작을 수록, 꼭지점의 능력이 떨어질수록 능력은 조금씩 저하되겠죠.
<lifeholy> ies4linux 설치시 메뉴대로 입력하면  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -  라고 입력하면   gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.메세지가 뜹니다.
<lifeholy> 무슨 문제인가요?
<razGon_GNT> ies4linux설치해 보았는데요. 버젼이 너무 높으면 안되더라구요.
<razGon_GNT> 액티브액스도 설치가 안되고...
<lifeholy> 어떤 버전요?
<cheayuncho> 일단 질문하신것으론 gpg가없네요
<cheayuncho> 링크를 확인해보셩될듯?
<razGon_GNT> 구글링에서 찾아보니 1.0이하여야 된다고 하더라구요.
<lifeholy> gpg파일이 없다고 하네요.
<lifeholy> 그럼 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 wine까셧다면
<cheayuncho> 해당부분은 cool하게 스킵하셔도 문제없으실걸요?
<lifeholy> 네
<lifeholy> 무시하고
<lifeholy> 진행했는데
<lifeholy> ./ies4linux 실행화면 뜨고 진행하다가 그냥 튕겨요
<lifeholy> 메세지도 안보이구요.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 익스플로러 실행하신다는건 액티브액스를 설치하시려고 하는거죠?
<lifeholy> 네 한전사이트에 pccs.kepco.co.kr에서 제공하는
<cheayuncho> 액티브엑스 복잡한건 힘드실걸요
<lifeholy> 전기요금조회프로그램이 ie에서만 되네요.
<cheayuncho> 공인인증서라던가요
<lifeholy> 공인인증서는 해결했어요. kb의 오픈뱅킹으로요
<cheayuncho> ie에서 된다는게 액티브엑스를 안쓴다면요
<cheayuncho> 브라우저 에이전트 교체하는 애드온 쓰시면될듯하네요
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 이것도 민원넣고싶네요..
<lifeholy> 브라우저 에이전트 교체하는 애드온이라면 무엇을 말씀하시나요?
<cheayuncho> 만약 크롬에서 접속을 하면
<cheayuncho> 페이지에서는 크롬이다 하고 유저에이전트를 읽는데
<cheayuncho> 에이전트를 교체하면 크롬에서 접속햇지만
<cheayuncho> 에이전트는 IE로 뜸으로 IE로 인식해서 넘어갑니다.
<razGon_GNT> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cm_iphonien&wr_id=416982
<cheayuncho> 좋와보이긴한데
<cheayuncho> 뭐랄 까 보안장치가 필수겟네요
<cheayuncho> 핀번호는 기본이며 폰이진짜주인인지..
<cheayuncho> 그냥 남의 차량을 휴대폰과함께 훔쳐서
<cheayuncho> 카센타가진데까지 운전후 키만 따로 만들면되니까요
<razGon_OpQ> 옵큐접속...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 채연님 제로보드메뉴얼중 좋은 포스트나 추천할 책있나요?
<cheayuncho> 제로보드 XE말하시는거죠?
<cheayuncho> 내일 그냥 NHN 그린팩토리 커넥트홀 가시면
<cheayuncho> 엄청나게 도움되실텐데 헤헤
<cheayuncho> 이미 참석 마감되어서;;
<razGon_OpQ> 헉
<cheayuncho> http://onoffmix.com/event/4080
<cheayuncho> 요게있엇거든요 지역별로 도는거에요
<cheayuncho> 역시 매뉴얼이라면 공식매뉴얼을...^^
<cheayuncho> http://www.xpressengine.com/manual
<cheayuncho> 하지만 저매뉴얼은 1.4버전대구요 이번에 1.5버젼떄로 바뀌어서요
<cheayuncho> 개인적으로 XE만큼 좋지만 스팸봇이 노리는데는없다 봅니다.
<cheayuncho> XE는 진짜 스팸봇들이 매너가없어요
<cheayuncho> 5~3초당 게시물을 하나씩..;;
<cheayuncho> 트래픽먹는주범중하나...
<cheayuncho> 여러가지 레벨설정으로 막고 그래야되요
<cheayuncho> 1.5는 덜하긴한데 아직 뭔가 부족하구요 버그도...
<razGon_OpQ> 저 메뉴얼보았는데 바뀌어서요
<razGon_OpQ> 1.4버젼이 더 안정적이려나요?
<cheayuncho> 1.5버젼은 뭔가 아직은 버그라던가 그런게있더라구요
<cheayuncho> 지금은 모르겟지만 1주전에만해도..
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_GNT> 퇴근해서 뵙겠습니다.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 네엡~
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ 근데 핸폰은 살아있네요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 앗!!zz
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 쿼티자판이라서 어느정도 대화됩니다.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 저도 쿼티가 가지고싶어요 ㅇwㅇ
<lifeholy> 오늘도 답변해주신 모든분들과, 이곳에서 만난분들 반가웠습니다. 주말이니 일찍 퇴근해야 겠네요. 모두들 즐거운 주말보내세요.
<cheayuncho> 네에~ ^^ 좋은하루되세요
<razgon> 옵티머스 큐2 사용하심이
<cheayuncho> 언제나 돈이문제죠
<cheayuncho> http://4drip.net/xe/files/attach/images/20272/942/482/1.jpg
<cheayuncho> 요거 친구가 나쁜놈이네요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 좀있으면 버스폰됩니다
<cheayuncho> 카톡이미지 조합으로 너의 입대를 축하해라니!
<cheayuncho> 푸하핫
<razgon> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 블랙프라이데이 세일이 어마어마하네요...
<Seony> 42인치 Sharp TV가 $299
<Seony> 아... 사고싶은데 돈이 엄따 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 저녁 맛있게 드셨는지요?
<Seony> 어서오세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 블랙프라이데이 세일로 42인치 Sharp TV가 $299인데... 살짝 땡기네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 오!
<Seony> PSP는 $100
<razGon_Xsh4> 300불... 그러면 36만원?!
<Seony> 환율은 제가 잘 몰라서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 1,200원이나 하나요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 저도 달라당 1200원으로 올림합니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 저도 잘 몰라요.ㅋ
<Seony> Core i3에 램4기가 장착된 게이트웨이 노트북이 $350
<Seony> 쪼끔 싼 거 같긴 하지만, 노트북은 더 이상 필요가 없으므로 패스...
<razGon_Xsh4> 저도 우분투 패드좀 들어오면 될텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xsh4> 우분투 힘들면 젠투나 아치패드라도.
<Seony> 젠투는 특성상 패드로 만드는 게 불가능하구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투나 민트라면 충분히 좋을 것 같네요
<Seony> 이름도 민트패드. 아... 괜찮을 거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 민트패드는 이미 있습니다.
<Seony> 아이리버인가 어디서 나온거 맞죠?
<razGon_Xsh4> 피엠피같은게 있습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 예
<Seony> 제 동생이 옛날에 하나 갖고있던 게 기억이 나서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 솔직히 우분투 패드면 정말 좋겠구요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 젠트는 패드로 만들기 힘드나요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 아.. 터미널이라서..ㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨. 그게 아니라,
<Seony> 패키지 업데이트 할 때마다 패드라는 기계에서 컴파일을 하라구요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 수명 줄어요.
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 가능이야 하겠지만, 제 컴퓨터에서도 그짓하기에는 좀 아까운데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 하긴 그렇네요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 실은 VNC로 패드로 연결해서 클라우드로 보면 리소스는 그리필요없을 거 같아서요
<Seony> VNC도 CPU 점유율이 꽤 높아요...
<razGon_Xsh4> 그런가요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 생각보다 적은 거 같았는데 아니군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네. 나중에 기회되시면 잘 살펴보세요.
<Seony> 사양 낮은 PC라면 30% 이상 나올 거에요
<razGon_Xsh4> 아..
<Seony> 그래서 터미널이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 제가 쓴 컴이 조금 높았을까요?
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 그렇죠. 동감.
<Seony> 라즈곤님 PC에서 확인해보세요. 저도 확인해본 PC마다 환경이 다 달랐었거든요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 쿼티스맛폰으로 서버 콘트롤 한다는 느낌이 짜릿하더군요.
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 불편하더라구요.
<Seony> 전화는 전화기로, 겜은 겜기로 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 근데 큰일은 안합니다.
<Seony> 이게 제 의견입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 스맛폰으로 좋은건 엠피스리 다운받아서 듣기 좋고 카카오톡으로 장문보내고요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 저도 그렇게 생각했는데요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 그런 생각을 깬 기계가 있었습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 예전 소니에서 나온 PDA Clie-TH55입니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 성능만 낮았고 전화가 안되었지만 정말 요긴한 기계였습니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<razGon_Xsh4> 메모는 사진으로 잡고요. 무선랜으로 인터넷라디오 청취하고요
<razGon_Xsh4> 일정관리에 의학용 팜어플로 레퍼런스로 쓰고요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 약전 같은 것도 하나로 관리가 되서 많은 도움이 되었습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 약전[약제사전]
<razGon_Xsh4> 그리고 기본으로 제공해주는 일정관리 어플이 정말 좋았습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 전화랑 연계되는 거 이외에 정말 좋은 기능의 기기엿죠.
<Seony> 뭐든 자기한테 맞는 기계는 따로 있는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 모바일기기는 성능이 아니라 자신에게 얼마나 맞추느냐 인거 같아요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 그 공통분모를 최대한 끌어내고 환경을 잘만든게 잡스의 애플이 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 덕분에 우리나라에도 스맛폰 열풍이 일었죠.
<razGon_Xsh4> 워킹데드 선전 나오네요. 재미있나요?
<Seony> 네. 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 번 보면 끝까지 다 보고싶을 정도로...
<razGon_Xsh4> 애들이 있어서 아이패드로 조용히 봐야 겟네요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 윈도우에 토렌토 검색 프로그램이 있는데. 검색해서 토렌토 화일 다운.
<Seony> 아이패드를 활용할 곳이 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 다운받는 목적지가 우분투 서버..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 어제 밤은 방자전이라고 야한 영화 숨어서 봤습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> Oplayer로,..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 저는 슈퍼내추럴 잼있게 보았는데.
<razGon_Xsh4> 5부터 이상해서 안보고 있습니다.
<Seony> Oplayer 쓸만하죠?
<razGon_Xsh4> 실례요. 아이가 많이 울어서요.
<razGon_Xsh4> Seony: 아주 만족합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ Lite버전 쓰시는 거에요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 단 한가지 아쉬운건 영상이 늘어지는게 문제죠.
<razGon_Xsh4> 옙
<razGon_Xsh4> 위에 광고는 그냥 넘어갑니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 내일 세일매장 관광 뛰어야해서...
<Seony> 이만 자러갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 건져볼만한 거 있나 보러가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 옙. 멋진 득템하시길...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> ㄴ예
<razGon_GNT> 후...
<razGon_GNT> 힘드네요.
<razGon_GNT> 오늘은 피곤하니 일찍 잠들어야 겠습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 내일뵈요
<babu_> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> babu_: 안녕하세요
<babu_> 저 제가 쓰고있는게 우분투인지 코분투인지 알방법없을까요?
<cheayuncho> 버전을 몇쓰세요?
<babu_> 10.10
<cheayuncho> sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<cheayuncho> 을쳐보셔서 만약 설치하겟냐고물어보면 우분투
<cheayuncho> 설치되어있다면 코분투입니다.
<cheayuncho> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=13809
<cheayuncho> 요글을 참고하시면
<cheayuncho> 코분투 저장소가 추가되어있구 몇가지 설치가되있는것중하나를
<cheayuncho> 설치여부를 따져버시면 될듯하네요
<babu_> 감사합니다.
<cheayuncho> am0c: 헤헤 이제 일어나셧나보군요 아니 컴퓨터를 이제 켜신건가(??!)
<am0c> 크흑.. 들켰다
<cheayuncho> 헤헤
<am0c> 오늘 24시간 중에 20시간 깨어있던거같아요
<am0c> ..아니다
<am0c> 24시간 중에 20시간을 잠으로 보냈네요
<cheayuncho> 헉 그렇게 자보고싶네요
<cheayuncho> 하지만 중간에 항상 깨요 ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 연달아서는 아니구..
<am0c> 오후에 일어나서 채연님과 인사하구..
<am0c> 좀 지나서 다시 잤죠
<cheayuncho> 아니 그러니까 총 그렇게자보질못해요
<cheayuncho> 어느정도자다보면
<am0c> ..음..
<cheayuncho> 잠이안와요 ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 그게 정상적인 인간의 생활이죠
<am0c> 몇년동안 백수로 지내면 가능해져요
<am0c> ..그걸로 비슷한 류의 백수인지 아닌지 판별 가능하죠 ==3=3
<cheayuncho> 윽...그렇군용
<cheayuncho> 그나저나 이어폰 단선된거 2만원이없어서 못고치는중 ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 몇달전에.. 초 잉여한 백수 만화를 발견했는데..
<am0c> 저는 충격을 먹었어요.. 이.. 이 작가는 진짜 백수였구나..!! 아무나 공감하지 못할 얘기가!!
<am0c> 확실히 인터넷에 검색해보니까 리뷰가 둘로 나눠지던데..
<am0c> 넘 현실적이지 않다.. 와, 너무 공감해서 충격먹었다.. 로 나눠지더라는..
<am0c> 이어폰 다시 사면 안되나영.. 얼마나 비싼거길래..
<cheayuncho> 젠하이저 cx300-II 염
<cheayuncho> 한 13만원정도 줫던거같네염
<cheayuncho> 확실히 저가 이어폰이라 ㅇ음분리라던가
<cheayuncho> 차이가 느껴져서;;;
<am0c> ..;ㅂ;
<am0c> 어쩌다 단선되었나염
<cheayuncho> 테이크 번들 젠하이저이어폰과 해당제품과 차이도느껴지고...
<cheayuncho> 그냥 오래쓰다보니 단선...한 1년썻던것같아여
<am0c> ..움..
<am0c> 저는 핸폰이나 뭐 살때 딸려나오는 이어폰만 쓰는데
<am0c> 망가지질 않아서.. 하나씩 쌓여요
<cheayuncho> 부럽네요.....
<am0c> 그래서 잃어버리거나 망가진 사람에게 주는..
<cheayuncho> 그나저나
<cheayuncho> 이번엔 아마존에서 트파안풀까나...
<am0c> 트파?
<cheayuncho> 트리플파이 이어폰이요
<am0c> 좋은거 쓰면.. 잘 모르는 사람두 확실히 느끼나영
<cheayuncho> 사람마다달르지만
<cheayuncho> 저가에서 고가로 넘어가면 몰르다가
<cheayuncho> 고가에서 저가로 내려가면 느끼는사람이있는가하면
<am0c> ..읆
<cheayuncho> 저가에서 고가로 올라가자마자 느끼는사람도있어염
<am0c> 공통점은.. 다시는 저가형을 못쓰게된다..?!
<cheayuncho> 확실한건 이어폰회사마다 다들 소리 성향이차이가나요
<cheayuncho> 막귀만아니면 저가형못쓰게되요
<am0c> 막귀라 다행이네영..
<cheayuncho> 근데 막귀가 좋은이어폰 장기간쓰면
<cheayuncho> 귀가 에이징됩니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<am0c> 에이징... 좋아진다는건가요
<am0c> 늙는다는건 아니겠죵
<cheayuncho> 좋와진다라고 생각하시면되요
<am0c> 오홍....
<am0c> 아참
<am0c> cheayuncho: 지톡이나 msn이나 기타 채널이나 애호하거나 즐겨찾는 것/곳이 있나용?
<cheayuncho> 페이스북은 항시접속 msn은 stoutcho21_ATAT_hotmail.com
<am0c> 뀨
<cheayuncho> 잉
<am0c> ★
<cheayuncho> ♡
<am0c> cheayuncho: 주무시나영
<kolay> 한시가 다 되어가는듯.
<penopi> annyeong
<am0c> peonopi: hi
<cheayuncho> am0c: 방금일어낫어요!
<cheayuncho> 근데 XE캠프참석하러 출발해야되염
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-26
<imsu> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 주말입니다 ^^
<razGon_GNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> 근무중인 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 조금있으면 퇴근이네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 다운받을 추천 영화있을까요?
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> drake_kr2: 계십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 키보드가 좀 이상해요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<DarkCircle> 우우 .. 춥고 피곤 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> imsu / 그러면 뺐다가 다시 꼽으세요 =3
<DarkCircle> 안되면 껐다켜 (그거슨 진리)
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안에 스프링이 망가진건지 이상하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소리도 다르고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아 짱나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 차등압이면 치는 깊이에 따라서 다를수도 -ㅅ-
<imsu> 그게 아니라 왼쪽 오른쪽 shift 키가 달라요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그것도 좋은쪽으로 다르면 좋은데 스프링 소리 쇳 소리나면서 거슬린다는 거죠 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 힝; 스트레수 ..~~ ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 뺐다 껴 가 진리군요 -ㅅ- ...
<imsu> 뺐다 껴도 안됨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 나중에 다시 수술한번 해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 키보드 커스터 마이징은 이렇게 시작하는 것인가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 영화 추천 받습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 오늘은 제로보드 연구.
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 질문있는데요. 도메인은 등록신청하면 바로 처리되나요?
<razGon_GNT> 아니면 담주까지 기다려야 하나요?
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 영화추천이요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 문화랑 상관없는 놈이에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아 맞다...
<razGon_GNT> ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 티비 안본지 약 8년
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 여자 소개시켜 주고 싶다.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㄸㄷ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 티비 안봐도 할거 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아주 이쁜 오크족 소개시켜 드릴께요.ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 직업. 주술사
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소환사로 해주시죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 애들 소환해서 귀찮은거 시키게 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 밥해먹기 귀찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘도 김치볶음밥을 만들어 먹어야겠군 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그나마 김치라도 있어서 다행이에요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> hi
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle>  / .\ ...
<Seony> 아... 맨날 피곤...
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 소환술사는 아이 둘달린 오크족 부인인가요?
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> grr: 안녕하세요?ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> Seony: 안녕하세요? TGIF!~!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> razGon_GNT: ㅎㅎ 그 TGIF랑 오늘 TGIF랑은 다른 거에요
<razGon_GNT> 옙.
<razGon_GNT> 레어템이죠.ㅋ
<Seony> TGIF는 신께 감사드리는 날이지만, Thanksgiving day는 인디언들에게 감사하는 날이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 아.. 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 블랙프라이데이는 도움준 인디언들에게 감사인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. Thanksgiving day요.
<razGon_GNT> 어제 아니였나요?
<Seony> 네 어제 였어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 제가 알기로는 11월 4째주 목요일로 아는데요.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 예
<Seony> TGIF라고 하시길래 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 한국은 그냥 주말입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 지금 여기는 토요일입니다.
<Seony> 오늘 몇 군데 돌아다녔는데 아주 난리통이더라구요
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 와!~! 주말이다!! 이런거죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ  대략 상상이 갑니다.ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 아 그렇게 되면 마나 소모가 커지게 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: god 에서 goodness 인가 그거로 바꼈다면서요?
<Seony> imsu: 뭐가
<imsu> TGI Friday
<Seony> 한국 패밀리 레스토랑 이름?
<Seony> imsu: 참, 내가 놋북용 램 1기가짜리 두개 보내줄께
<razGon_GNT> 저 퇴근하겠습니다. 담주에 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 아니당..ㅋㅋㅋ 가서 뵈요.ㅎ
<Seony> 넵. 들어가세요
<imsu> Seony: 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 근데 지금 놋북에 꼽혀있는 램이 몇기가야?
<imsu> 2기가요
<imsu> 2기가 짜리 하나 꼽혀 있더라구요
<Seony> 그럼 1기가나 2기가짜리 하나 더 꼽을 수 있겠네.
<Seony> 그럼 2기가짜리도 하나 더 보내줄까.
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> 1기가짜리가 많이 남긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저야 그럼 대단히 감사하죵 큭큭
<Seony> 1기가짜리 남는거 다 보내줄까.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 보내주면 쓸데가 있긴 있는 거야? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 놋북 램인가요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 놋북이 지금 하나 밖에 없는뎅 ㅡ.;
<imsu> 어디서 또 줏어야 하나요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 램을 위한 놋북 줍기 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 보내주잖아.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 총 2개 보내주신다고 했나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 있는거 다 챙겨서 보낼테니까, 맞는 램으로 교환을 하던 뭘하던 알아서 해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넵 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 하나는 스타 깔아야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스타 전용 노트북 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 2기가램 하나랑 1기가램 5개 보내줄께
<imsu> 키보드가 있어서 이제 놋북으로 스타하는게 두렵지 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 호!@!@!@!@!@!@
<Seony> 1년만 더 지나면 2기가램도 마저 다 보내줄 수 있어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 2기가짜리 램도 한 4개 있는데.. 혹시 몰라서 갖고있거든
<grr> razGon_GNT: Hi = =
<grr> 주말도 바쁘네요 ...(...)
<imsu> Seony: 확실히 컴터를 고치는데라 그런가 부품이 많나바요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 그렇기도 하고, 내 컴퓨터들 램 업글하면서 남는 것들도 있고...
<imsu> Seony: 아하 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 건담 다운로드 받아서 보고 있는데 옛날 처럼 재미는 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 시간 남는갑네.
<Seony> Walking Dead 봐바 재밌어.
<imsu> 문서 작성하면서 보고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 집중이 안되서 꺼버렸습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 포드풀커슨 방법에 대해서 혹시 배우셨나요?
<Seony> 아니
<imsu> 최대 플로우(flow)에 관련된건데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 방법은 쉬운데 증명하는게 여간 귀찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 어셈 숙제하느라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 되십니까?
<imsu> 진도는 많이 나갔나요?
<Seony> 논리제어문 하고있어
<imsu> 아~ and or 이런거요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌겟다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 생각보다 진도가 많이 나갔네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 교재가 그냥 바로 거기로 건너뛰던데.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허기사 어셈하느네 논리를 모르면 말이 안되긴 해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리눅스에서 그림 그리기 좋은 툴이 뭐가 있나요?
<imsu> 트리나 그래프 그림 그리려고 하는데 ..
<Seony> 벡터툴을 찾으면 되겠네
<imsu> 일단은 dia로 그래프를 그리려고는 하는데 ~
<imsu> 이게 가장 무난하겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ.
<imsu> 저번에 시험 문제 순서도 dia로 그렸거든요 ㅎ
<imsu> 수업할 때도 그렇고 그림 그리는게 제일 귀찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 난 제일 재밌는데
<imsu> 어렸을 때부터 미술은 양가양가미양가..
<imsu> 노래 부르면서 다녔거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 미술은 잘 못해
<Seony> 난 잠시 라면 먹으러 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> 라면도 드십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 지금 XE캠프에와있어요
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 점심이 엄청적어서 배고파요 국물도없구 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 으으..........................
<drake_kr> cheayun_XE_Camp: xe캠프!
<cheayun_XE_Camp> 헤헤헤!
<cheayun_XE_Camp> 지금 레이아웃제작관련 강의중입니다
<drake_kr> cheayun_XE_Camp: 우분투에서는 거의 안 갔죠?
<cheayun_XE_Camp> 모르겟어요
<cheayun_XE_Camp> 우왕~ 라즈곤님이시당 헤헤ㅔ
<razGon_Xsh4> 메인컴으로 접수 했습니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 리하이요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 접수...아니 접속...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 직업병.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayun_XE_Camp> 헤헤헤
<imsu> 전;; 자라나는 꿈나무들 교육하러 갑니당 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 메인컴 바이러스 검사 중이라서요.
<razGon_Xsh4> 일단은 리눅스에 접속안했습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> imsu: 화이팅~!
<razGon_Xsh4> 선생님? 여자친구 소개시켜드릴까요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 제 친구 오크있는데..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 엘프도 있어요.
<imsu> razGon_Xsh4: 조기축구 아저씨 자녀 공부시키러 가는거에요 그냥 무료로 시간날때 가는거거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 중간은 없나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋ
<imsu> 전 사람이 좋은데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 다크엘프... 할리달려~~!!!
<razGon_Xsh4> 할리달려~~!!
<razGon_Xsh4> 간디 작살.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 다크엘프 좋다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이따 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 도망가신다.ㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> cheayun_XE_Camp: 지금 핸폰이세요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 핸폰인증.ㅋ
<grr>  /_\
<razGon_Xsh4> grr: Re-hi!~!!~
<razGon_Xsh4> 삼숭대 소프트방크 경기 보고 잇습니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 둘다 오너가 한국인
<razGon_Xsh4> 이건희  vs 손정의
<razGon_Xsh4> 0:5중
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 지금 노트북인데
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 보기가 힘들어요
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 방금은 우분투에서 AC전원 차단하면
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 그냥 프리징걸리는 버그가 떳구요...(그래서 핑탐아웃)
<razGon_Xsh4> 아.. 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 우분투 패드...
<razGon_Xsh4> 쩝 있었으면..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> cheayuncho_cli_1: 하긴 어제 xe에서 오늘 행사 오라고 말 많았는데 난 어제 마시고 뻗어서 못 왔어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_cli_1> 으잉 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh4> 아웅. 가고 싶은데.
<razGon_Xsh4> 광주는 언제 한데요?
<drake_kr> 광주는 2월중
<drake_kr> gnome에서 joint seminar에 대한 의견이 왔었습미다
<razGon_Xsh4> 아..
<razGon_Xsh4> 기다리고 있겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> drake_kr: 저 부탁 하나만 들어주세요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 다시 놋북으로 접속
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 말씀
<razGon_Xsh4> 환영합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 프록시 서버 돌려주실 생각 없으세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 자주 가는 토렌트 서버가 있는데, 갑자기 해외에서 막혔어요.
<Seony> 별건없고 토렌트만 쓸거거든요.
<drake_kr> seony chubuntu:chubuntu@chubuntu.drake.kr
<drake_kr> 뭘 설치할까요
<drake_kr> 전 잠시 화장실
<Seony> drake_kr: 오오 감사합니다. 한 번 해볼께요
<Seony> drake_kr: ID랑 비번 묻는데요.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 츄분투가뭐지!??!?
<drake_kr> 읭
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니... 묻는 게 아니라 드레이크님 홈피네요
<drake_kr> cheayun_in_XEcam: channel ubuntu
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 역시 난또 chu~♡buntu인줄알앗네..
<drake_kr> 오 그거 웬지 거시기한디유
<Seony> drake_kr: 웹프록시 지원되는거죠?
<drake_kr> chu~♡
<drake_kr> 웹프록시는 설치가 안되어 있을거에유
<drake_kr> 긍게 뭘 설치하냐고 묻잖아유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 설치할 건 없고 그냥 torrent 파일만 다운받을 건데요. 웹프록시만 되면 되요
<drake_kr> chubuntu.drake.kr ssh로 들와보시믄 htdocs가 있을거에유
<drake_kr> 거기에 포럼 리뉴얼하려고 준비중인것 올라와있는디 그냥 서브폴더루다가 하나 올리시면 됩니데이
<Seony> 아. 넵. 직접 설정해야하는군요.
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 잠시 아이재우고 올께요.
<DarkCircle> drake_kr: 오억만년의 잠에서 깨어나셨군요 . . .
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 어제 뭔가 얘기는 엄청 많이 나왔는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 근데 다음주인가 다다음주인가 목욜날에 회식있다던데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 송년의 밤인가 뭐시갱인가 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> gnome?
<grr>  으 바쁘다 = =
<drake_kr> 그러게
<drake_kr> 12월 3 8 15 17일 행사있음
<grr> drake_kr: 어제 회사 개발서버 하나 스토리지 나갔어요 - - 데이터는 다 복구됬는데 까먹은 6시간 어쩔...
<drake_kr> 오늘도 달려?
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 추워서 ~ㅅ~
<DarkCircle> ...
<grr> drake_kr: 내일도 달려요 - -
<DarkCircle> grr / 모레도 달리세요
<grr> DarkCircle: ...
<grr> j2fs T_T
<DarkCircle> drake_kr: 아 그거 어제 오신 그분 말이죠 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 센터 회식.
<DarkCircle> 우분투 모임도 부른다고 오라고 하시던데 -0-
<drake_kr> 맨날 술이야~
<DarkCircle> 어제 이상하다 싶어 지갑을 뒤비보는데
<DarkCircle> 명함 하나가 팔랑팔랑 어디론가 날아간듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 지갑에서 자꾸 카드같은게 줄줄 새더라구요 -ㅅ-;
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 근데 우분투 모임을 부르다니
<drake_kr> 몇명이나 갈 줄 알고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 중간에 들었던 얘기로는
<DarkCircle> 어제 회식 멤버대로.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> + 명환이형 정도가 되려나..
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 아마도 그렇게 되지 싶네요. 원래 제가 그 회식에 들어갈 위치는 아닌거 같은데 와도 된다고 하셔서 가볼생각 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 12월 1일인지 8일인지 햇갈림 =ㅅ=
<drake_kr> 8일이면 나 coex...
<DarkCircle> 코엑스 끝나고 바로 회식 ㄱㄱ
<drake_kr> 그럼 8일이것구만
<drake_kr> cheayun_in_XEcam: 아저씨도 8일날 올수있음 와요 coex임
<DarkCircle> 즐텍스는 아니군요 (...)
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 12월8일이면
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 목요일이구먼요......
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 그날학원가요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 학원이 뭔 대수라고 학원을 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> 불쌍한 아쟈씨 ...
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 학월을빠지면 부모님이 반죽일려카셔요....
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> cheayun_in_XEcam / 그러면 죽고 사흘만에 부활하면 되죠
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 저는 그런능력자가 아니라 blood leak으로 사망한다니까요 ;..
<DarkCircle> 차라리 학원을 끊고 집에서 하시지 뭐하러 학원을 ...
<DarkCircle> 전형적인 오버킬 =3
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 안간다하면 집에서 앞박을....
<DarkCircle> 뒷박은 없군요
<DarkCircle> 그럼 뒤로 빠져나가세요 =3
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 안가되 평균 --점안나오면
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 다시간다
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 라는 사항...
<DarkCircle> 오버킬...오버킬...
<DarkCircle> 돈만 나가지 실제로 엄청난 고득점 수준을 유지한다든지 전교 2~30등 들어가는것도 아니쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 비싸게 돈주고 다니는 학원이면 아무리 못해도 전교 15등은 시켜줘야죠.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 그렇죠..........
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 개공감
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 그래도 학원가서 그나마 유지하는이점수 안다녀서 점수어쩔려고 하냐고 하심...
<razGon_GNT> 학원은 비용대비 효율이 안나오는 거죠.
<razGon_GNT> 학원은 바닥에 있는 친구를 중급으로 만들기는 쉬워도 선두권에 있는 친구를 최선두로 못만듭니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아이 재우다가 제가 재워 졌습니다....
<razGon_GNT> 후.. 부활 라즈곤.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 차라리 학원다니면서 길바닥에 돈을 뿌려가며 점수를 유지하느니
<DarkCircle> 삽질하는 시간을 반으로 줄이고 그 시간에 교과서를 0장부터 다시 파보세요.
<razGon_GNT> 교과서는 안되구요.
<DarkCircle> 요새는 교과서 잘 나와요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 교과서는 중간중간 전과처럼 주석이 달린 부분도 있어서
<razGon_GNT> 흠.. 잘나오는 군요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 뭐 방법론도 좋긴한데..
<DarkCircle> 요지 적어준거 이해하고 흐름정리하면 뭐 딱히 ..
<Seony> MASM 좀 하실 줄 아는 분 계세요...
<DarkCircle> 문제지는 또 예전보다 요점정리가 너무 잘돼서
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> cheayun_in_XEcam: <- 이분이 공부를 해야 하는 이유를 아는게 중요하지요
<drake_kr> seony masm은 왜요 -.-
<razGon_GNT> 정답!~!
<DarkCircle> 앞에 나온 요점 대충 슥 훑으면 뒤 문제는 거의 답이 그냥 나오는 ..
<Seony> drake_kr: 프로그램 하나 만들었는데 이게 제대로 안되서요.
<drake_kr> 훔
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 masm을......
<Seony> MASM 수업이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> cheayun_in_XEcam: 일단 정하세요. 대학을 갈건가? 대학 외의 것에 신경쓸것인가?
<razGon_GNT> 대학을 가신다면 그냥 닥치고 국영수.
<drake_kr> 아니 대학이 아니더라도 닥치고 국영수인데..
<razGon_GNT> 대학이외를 신경쓰신다면 하시고 싶으신 직업을 생각하고 포트를 다시짜세요.
<drake_kr> 개발자 할거라면 국영수 요리사 할거라면 국영수
<razGon_GNT> 이경우는 한국을 벗어나는 것을 생각하셔야.
<Seony> drake_kr: http://pastie.org/private/paidzn9fx6exze3wm3pvdg 모든 함수가 다 실행이 되요...
<razGon_GNT> 요리사 하신다면 칼부터 갈아야죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 국어에서 무슨 전지적 작가시점이니 울림소리니 이딴 헛소리 따위는 사실 대학을 가든 실생활에서든 쓸모도 없고 가치도 없는거지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 한가지 알아두어야 할건... 교과서에서 언급하는 국어가 국어의 전부가 절대 아니라는것임 - -;
<razGon_GNT> 그 실생활에 가치없는 것이 빛날때도 있죠.
<razGon_GNT> 인문학은 필요하다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 단, 책을 읽는게 꼭 좋은 건 아니다라는.
<DarkCircle> 한국어가 진짜 굉장히 어려운언어라는것을 깨닫는 시점이 바로 12년 국어공부가 다가 아니구나라는 걸 깨닫는 시점이죠
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 깔대기.. 어떻게 할것인가?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 공돌이에게 한자가 왜 필요하냐 이ㅈㄹ 하는 휴먼들 꽤 있는데 국어의 80~90%단어는 한자어 ..
<razGon_GNT> 정답.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 국어책에 한자가 빠져있다지만 한자 안배우면 폭망.
<razGon_GNT> 한자는 어느정도 필요합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제가 "교과서에서 언급하는 국어가 국어의 전부가 절대 아니라는것임 - -;" 라는 언급을 한거죠
<razGon_GNT> 한자만 잘하면 한중일 잘합니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 심지어는 베트남어도 가능합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 어느정도 차이만 보면 괜찮죠.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 라틴어만 잘하면 세계의 반이상의 언어를 카바한다는건가요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아마 태국어도 가능할거예요. 동남아 언어계열의 문자표기라든지 언어발음의 뿌리가 한자어를 어떻게 발음하느냐서부터 시작한거라 ..
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 싸와띠깜.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 꼼쌈무(금성무)
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 꼼쌈무 ..
<razGon_GNT> cheayun_in_XEcam: 무엇을 원하고 무엇을 할건지 잘알고 하세요.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 네엡......
<drake_kr> seony 아 너무 오래돼서 잘 모르겠네유 -.-
<razGon_GNT> 닥치고 의대. 치대. 한의대. 이런식으로 가다가 행복하지 못한 친구들 몇몇보았습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 직업을 가지세요. 생업을 가지지 말고.
<razGon_GNT> 일례로 제가 요즘 후회하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. razGon_GNT 그건 20대 중반쯤 되어야 이해하는 이야기인데..
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 가지는 첫번째 초이스는 채연님때에 합니다.
<drake_kr> 10대에 그 말을 이해하면 좋겠지만 그게 잘 안되죠..
<razGon_GNT> 저IT쪽으로 전공을 생각했죠.
<drake_kr> 아르바이트라도 한번 해보면 알게되는 아주 중요하면서도 사소한것..
<razGon_GNT> 제 20대에는 뭔가 올거 같았죠.
<razGon_GNT> 그예상은 맞았습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 하지만, 아버님과 협상으로 의대가기로 했죠.
<razGon_GNT> 당시 대학이냐 과냐 서로 논란이 분분했거든요.
<razGon_GNT> 뭐 어디를 가든 후회는 되는데 말이죠. 지금와서 생각해보면 하루종일 2평반되는 진료실에 짱박히려구 14년동안 그렇게도 달렸나 생각이 들더라구요.
<razGon_GNT> 의사는 자신에게 좋은 직업은 아닙니다. 마눌과 처자식이 좋다는 게 장점이지만요.
<razGon_GNT> cheayun_in_XEcam: 꼭 원하시는 것을 하시도록하세요.
<razGon_GNT> 넘. 설교조네요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> cheayun_in_XEcam: 꼭 원하는 길로 가시길 축원합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아멘~!
<DarkCircle> cheayun_in_XEcam : 이런 이야기 어디가서도 빌붙어가면서 듣기 쉬운게 아니예요.
<razGon_GNT> 죄송 넋두리였습니다.
<drake_kr> 응?
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 네에.... 생각은있어도 실천이 힘들긴하지만 최대한 노력은해보겟습니다 ^^
<DarkCircle> 요새 제 주변에 실업계고등학교 학생이 자기 적성에 맞는 분야의 종사자(멘터)를 찾아서 면담해야 한다고 하던데
<DarkCircle> 사람만나는것도 쉽지 않을 뿐더러 이런 얘기를 듣기 위해 부탁하는것도 되게 어려워하는중.
<razGon_GNT> 자신의 부족한 점을 이야기 하기가 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 제대로 개발자가 되고 싶고 프로그래머가 되고 싶다면
<razGon_GNT> 지난주 완득이 보면서 지금의 아이들은 조금은 불쌍하다는 생각들더라구요.
<DarkCircle> am0c <- 아목군한테 이야기 해보는것도 좋습니다만 ...
<razGon_GNT> 꿈을 모르고 그냥 왜사니? 하는 . 왜공부하니? 하는.
<drake_kr> 전 먹기위해 삽니다.
<razGon_GNT> 프로그래머 되신다면 청와대 해킹하세요.
<DarkCircle> 먹는거만큼 재밌는게 없음!
<razGon_GNT> drake_kr: 오...!ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 정답!
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 어? 그러면 일단 취직전에 은팔ㅉ....
<razGon_GNT> 단 10번해서 1번만 들키세요. 일부러.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그러면 당신은 바로 공무원
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 가문제가아니고 보안업체에 취직하려면 바이러스 만들라고하는데 오히려 그런사람을 안뽑는대유
<razGon_GNT> 그러면 나사나 미국 정부 해킹하세요.
<razGon_GNT> 당신은 바로 미쿡인..
<razGon_GNT> 영어 몰라도 미쿡인.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 엉!?
<drake_kr> 흠.. cheayun_in_XEcam '그런 사람을 안 뽑는다고 한다'는 개뿔! 업계는 사람이 없어서 죽어나고 있는데..
<drake_kr> 이것저것 재는 사람 말을 들을 필요 없심다
<razGon_GNT> 솔직히 이쪽은 도적이 도적을 잡는 사이클.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 그런감... 안랩에선 안철수씨가 직접말햇는뎅
<razGon_GNT> 안철수씨야 시작이 선하게 시작해죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아하
<razGon_GNT> 했죠. 그리고 그렇게 시작할수 있는 시대.
<drake_kr> cheayun_in_XEcam: 바이러스 만드는사람 안 뽑는건 이유가 있어요
<drake_kr> 바이러스 만드는 사람은 이미 다 뽑혔거든요
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ?
<razGon_GNT> 정답.ㅋ.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 바로 공무원 정직원임.
<drake_kr> 바이러스 만드는 사람은 이미 다 뽑혔고, 바이러스를 만들겠다는 사람은 하나도 안 뽑혔죠.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 아 그렇군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그사람 그냥 못내보냄.
<drake_kr> 바이러스를 만들겠다는 말만 하는 사람 못 뽑는다는거에유
<razGon_GNT> 생각해보세요. 청와대 인트라넷 왔다갔다 할줄아는 사람을 공무원으로 안뽑으면 어찌할건데요?
<razGon_GNT> 서유기에서 보면 옥황상제에게 신하들이 말하죠.
<razGon_GNT> 4가지는 없어도 실력이 출중하니 적당한 벼슬내리고 조용히 지내게 하시지요.
<am0c> 오잉
<razGon_GNT> 그정도 실력이면 다 뽑힙니다.
<razGon_GNT> 보안은 그렇게. 프로그래밍은 저도 모르겠네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 가장 좋은건 OS만드는건데.
<razGon_GNT> 이미 그쪽은 블루오션.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 티맥스같이
<DarkCircle> am0c / -ㅅ- 부뷔
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 무늬만안하고 임베디드리눅스 조금만들면 될듯
<razGon_GNT> 오.
<razGon_GNT> 좋은 생각.
<razGon_GNT> 지금은 컴에서 가전으로 가는 단계니 거기에 대한 적절한 OS고민을 하심이 좋을 듯.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아니면 게임만드시는 것도.
<razGon_GNT> 앵그리버드.ㅋ
<am0c> <razGon_GNT> 가장 좋은건 OS만드는건데.
<am0c> <razGon_GNT> 이미 그쪽은 블루오션.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 저사양 소형기기에 맞춘 OS를 만들어보고싶어욤
<am0c> 이미 그쪽은 .. 블루오션이란게 레드오션이란건 아니죵?
<razGon_GNT> 아~! 죄송..
<am0c> 문맥이랑 단어랑 달라서 혼란스럽..
<razGon_GNT> 레드오션.
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그린오션 아닐까 하드라능.
<razGon_GNT> 제가 잠을 덜깼나봐요. 말하고서 이상하다 생각했는데.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> "Sea of poison"
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> cheayun_in_XEcam: 음, 소형기기에 맞춘 OS.. embedded linux 책줘요?
<DarkCircle> poison?..
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 네 그런거 가지고싶어요
<drake_kr> 담에 보면 줄게요 ㅇㅋ?
<am0c> razGon님 말씀을 들으니 이 그림이 생각나네영: http://stevehanov.ca/blog/resume_comic.png
<drake_kr> (국영수 위주로 열심히 해야 한다는걸 확실하게 보여줄 수 있겠군)
<am0c> 취미로 오에스/컴파일러를 만들었쪄영! 이 점수가 제일 높은 모습이죵.
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 오오
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 이만 이동을 위해 나가보겟습니다 ㅎㅎ
<am0c> cheayun_in_XEcam: 나중에 뵈어요!
<cheayun_in_XEcam> 넵!
<am0c> 저 그림의 상위 점수에 해당하는 것의 공통점은.. 역시 좋아서 적극적으로 학습하고 활동하는 것들을 의미한다는 것 같아영..
<am0c> 결국 남들이 뭐라해도 좋아서하면 장땡(?)
<DarkCircle> 이력서에 들여쓰기 항목에서 미친듯이 빈칸과 탭을 집어넣는것 <- 최하위 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> Ph.D 땄쪄영 -> ㅈ까! 군요 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 의외임 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 저거 보니까 박사 학위가 중요하지 않음이 입증되는듯.
<razGon_GNT> 미국에서 한국인 아이들이 SAT[미국수학능력시험] 점수가 짤나와도
<razGon_GNT> So what?
<DarkCircle> "너 왜 박사따니?" 에 대한 Attachment랄까..
<razGon_GNT> 이런대답이 교수님들께 나온답니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 맞아요
<DarkCircle> SAT만점 받아도 하버드나 스탠포드 같은데서 그냥 훅 짤라버림.
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 이유. 봉사활동 미흡.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그런거라기보단
<DarkCircle> 마인드 문제?
<razGon_GNT> 창조활동 미흡.
<razGon_GNT> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_GNT> 정답.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요시!
<DarkCircle> 그르르르르란~도 씨즌!
<razGon_GNT> 목표가 없는 빠른 화살. 목표가 있는 약간 느린 화살.
<DarkCircle> 박사를 딸까 말까 했는데 ... 최근 꽤 오랜기간 박사학위 취득에 대해 고찰을 해봤더니
<DarkCircle> 결론은 뭐였냐면 ... 박사학위를 통해서 그에 맞먹는 수입을 만 60세까지 벌 수 있는 것이 아니면 안가는게 낫다는것.
<razGon_GNT> 정답!
<DarkCircle> 박사학위를 따서 그에 걸맞는 일을 할 수 있는 분야는 의사나 ...
<DarkCircle> 천주교 사제
<razGon_GNT> 저도 전공의 수련할때 의학대학원 안간게. 받아서 간판만 될거면 안한다였거든요.
<DarkCircle> 이런정도 밖에 안되더군요
<razGon_GNT> 의사도 별로 쓸모없는 경우가 10중에 8입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 2은 대학병원이나 종합병원 들어갈때 필요한 스펙.
<DarkCircle> 보통 일반 병원 차릴려면 대학병원에서 또 몇년을 근무하고 나오쟎아요?
<razGon_GNT> 개원하거나 일반 병원 들어가기는 전~~혀 어렵지 않음.
<razGon_GNT> 그거야 옛날에 그랬죠.
<razGon_GNT> 지금은 그냥 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 요새는 보니까 그냥 학교 이름 걸고 하더군요
<razGon_GNT> 피부과 나와도 피부성형과 레이져 대학병원에서 안봅니다.
<razGon_GNT> 배우지도 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 실력있는지 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 서울대 연세대 이쪽은
<razGon_GNT> 외국을 다녀오거나 혹은 외국에서 다녀오신분들 통해서 배웁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 막 병원 문딱지에 로고를 "도용당하는 수준"
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 다크님 넘 잘아신다!!
<DarkCircle> 제 동네에 그런 병원이 한 10군데 돼요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 지금 의료계의 큰 문제는
<DarkCircle> "연세 피부과" 이런식.
<razGon_GNT> 실제로 의료의 수요의 양상이 많이 변했음에도 불구하고 교육이 거기에 따라가지 못한다는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 게다가 예전에는 "주로" 다루던 분야가 아니었던 것들이
<DarkCircle> 이젠 "주로" 다루어야 할 분야가 되면서 기존 공급원에선 방법 뿐만 아니라 체계쪽으로도
<DarkCircle> 꽤 혼란이 있더군요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 하다하다 도저히 안되겠으니 옆 병원에 진료의뢰를 보내고
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 뺑뺑 돌다가 결국 대학병원으로 가게 되더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 그것도 그렇구요.
<DarkCircle> 아토피 피부질환도 사실 이거 뭐랄까
<DarkCircle> 유행한다고 해야 하나 ..
<razGon_GNT> 의대에서 진짜 중요하게 생각하는 단원이 심장내과는 심근경색과 고혈압입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데. 심근경색은 대학병원이 할일이구요.
<DarkCircle> 암튼 이거 그렇게 된지 얼마 안됐쟎아요?
<razGon_GNT> 그렇게 변한 계기가 의약분업이후죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 심근경색쪽은 제가 심혈관과를 들어가보니까
<DarkCircle> 이거 심장 초음파를 봐야겠더라구요
<DarkCircle> 근데 보는 방법이 두가진가 그러던데
<DarkCircle> 하나는 밖에서 보는거
<DarkCircle> 하나는 안으로 보는거 ..
<razGon_GNT> 심장초음파는 심장기능을 보는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 심장 기능을 보면서 이게 어느쪽이 잘 움직이는지 볼 수 있는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 어디가 문제있다든지라든가 ..
<razGon_GNT> 실제는 심전도와 혈액검사를 하고 직관적으로는 방사선 조영제를 뿌려서 투사해서 보는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아니요.
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 펌프질이 어떤가 보는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 움직임만 본다는거군요
<razGon_GNT> 심근경색은 엔진이 문제 있기전에 엔진에게 영양분을 주는 혈관이 막히는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 미묘하게 다릅니다.
<razGon_GNT> 심근경색이전과 이후의 심장기능이 달라져서 측정하죠.
<DarkCircle> 혈관이 막히는걸 보려면 혈액 흐름을 봐야겠네요 ㄱ-
<razGon_GNT> 예
<DarkCircle> 그러면 어떤 방식으로 확인을 해볼 수 있죠?
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 하는게 우측이나 좌측의 사타구니에 긴 관을 넣고 심장까지 가서 방사선 조영제를 뿌립니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 실시간 엑스레이로 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 거기서 이제 온몸으로 방사능 조영제가 잘 퍼졌는지를 보겠군요
<razGon_GNT> 그러면 막혀있는 부위가 보이죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 막히면 조영제가 심장에서 안나간다든가 ..
<razGon_GNT> 그정도의 농도면 사람이 위험하니깐요.
<razGon_GNT> 심장쪽의 일부 혈관만 볼수있을 정도입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예.
<razGon_GNT> 조영제가 안들어 가는 부분이 생기겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_GNT> 마치 수도 파이프에 찌꺼기가 낀모습을 볼수 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 투시해서 보는 거죠.
<DarkCircle> 그 동맥경화였던가 ... 그 혈관에 이물질이 껴서 직경이 작아지는거처럼말이죠?
<razGon_GNT> 거기에 더해서 스텐트라는 그물과 같은 망을 이용해서 막힌곳을 열어줍니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 동맥경화는 전신적인 공통적인 거라면
<razGon_GNT> 그 동맥경화가 심장이면 심근경색. 뇌면 뇌경색하는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 문제는 아직까지는 둘다 조직이 파괴되면 회복이 안된다는 점입니다.
<DarkCircle> 증상은 유사하지만 발생부위가 달라지면서 병명이 달라지는거군요 -ㅅ-;
<razGon_GNT> 그래서 이 질환이 치명적인거죠.
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 마치 sudo apt-get install
<razGon_GNT> 이지만 firefox냐 chromium이냐의 차이죠
<razGon_GNT> 아니다. 파이어폭스냐 델루쥐냐 챠이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 저 잠시어디 다녀올께요
<DarkCircle> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 넵
<razGon_OpQ> 운전중입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 연수강좌가 있는 것을 깜빡.!
<razGon_OpQ> 잠시 가서 등록하면됩니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 엌! 운전중엔 핸드셋도 사용하시면 안됩니다.
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋ 신호대기중입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 헉세미나왔는데 내일이네요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 젠장.내일결혼식가야하는데 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 망했네요 Orz
<Seony^MBP> 리붓
<razGon_GNT> 다시 자리에 앉았습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 밥먹고 앉네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> Seony: 리하이요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.
<Seony> 리하이요
<razGon_GNT> 6개월된 딸안고 앉아있는데.딸이 타이핑하려고 시도.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아.. 주말도 이리가는 군요.
<razGon_GNT> 세월빨리도 갑니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기는 오늘 일요일이죠?
<Seony> 아 토요일인가
<razGon_GNT> Seony: 아이 보다 왔습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<razGon_GNT> 여기 광주 토요일 저녁7시19분지나고 있습니다.
<Seony> 아직 주말은 안끝났군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 후. 한주간의 피곤함으로 뻗었다가 인제 일어났습니다.
<drake_kr> 헐 분도님 오신대넹
<cheayuncho> 헐 오늘 XE캠프에
<cheayuncho> 진규형이오셧다니
<drake_kr> 오옹
<razGon_GNT> 주무세요?
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 주무시는데 답변하시는 건. 몽유병?
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 네
<drake_kr> 분도님 오신대요
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 채연님까지.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 다시자야지 헤헤
<razGon_GNT> 저도 실은 자다가 일어나서요.
<razGon_GNT> 공부해야 되는데. 마음이 다부잡히지 못하네요.
<razGon_GNT> 후.
<drake_kr> 뭔 공부 하게요
<drake_kr> 전 공부 쓸모없는거라 생각해서요
<razGon_GNT> 의학공부해야죠.
<razGon_GNT> 학이시습니야 불여여호야.
<razGon_GNT> 맞나?
<razGon_GNT> 한자는 알아서 구글링하시길.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 부모님들이 그런말씀하시죠?
<razGon_GNT> 나중에는 공부안해도 된다.
<razGon_GNT> 때가 잇다. 공부도.
<razGon_GNT> 이런 말. 맞아요.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 앞에 한가지 더있죠.
<razGon_GNT> "입시"라는 단어
<razGon_GNT> 공부는 평생하는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 학교때 배우는 건 지식도 있지만요. 결국은 지식을 익히는 법을 배우는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 또 넋두리..ㅋ
<cheayuncho> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho> 전이제 진짜루 자러갑니다.
<razGon_GNT> cheayuncho: 잘자요.
<razGon_GNT> 저도 공부해야죠.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> XE캠프에 어플리케이션 개발팀 회의,뒷풀이까지햇더니 힘드네요~
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 중학생이 뒷풀이까지.ㅋ
<cheayuncho> 라즈곤님도 빨리공부하시구 주무세요!
<cheayuncho> 뒷풀이해보앗자 노래방....ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 저는 자다가 일어났어요.
<razGon_GNT> 이제부터 완전한 저의 시간.
<cheayuncho> 아..그렇군요 ^^;; 이만~
<razGon_GNT> 일주일중에 이시간을 가장사랑합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 아침9~10시 사이에뵈요~!
<razGon_GNT> 잘자요.
<razGon_GNT> 얩
<razGon_GNT> 굳나잇
<cheayuncho> 넵ㅂ!
<cheayuncho> sleep(X)
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안계시나 ㅋㅋ 꼭 들려드리고 싶은 얘기가 있었는데 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-27
<drake_kr> Seony 계시어요?
<Seony> 넵
<drake_kr> http://www.bloter.net/archives/85321 저 나왔네요
<drake_kr> 으케
<drake_kr> 자랑 자랑
<Seony> 오오 읽어볼께요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나가셨네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cli 유저가 느는구나 ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 안녕하세용
<imsu> am0c: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> imsu: 토렌트 하나만 받아줘.
<Seony> 아 빨리 프록시 셋업해야하는데
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<Migwang> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 헉헉 복구완료
<imsu``> drake_kr: 허헉 형님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ang
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 별거 아닌데 그냥 한 번 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 신조 아시죠?
<imsu> 간절히 원하면 줏어진다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu: http://www.bloter.net/archives/85321
<imsu> 마우스 줏음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 멋집니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 신문에 나오다니
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대단하십니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 게임 안돼~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그건 yemharc한테 배운것
<imsu> 나가수에 새가수 나왔던데 적우는 어떤 사람입니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 다운받아야겠다
<imsu> 약간 7080 보는 느낌이던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다음 경연때 색깔이 어떻게 변할지~ 기대반 걱정반 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 근데 뭘 복구해요?
<imsu> 하드 날라간거? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저지금 감기 때문에 죽겠어요  ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 임수가 감기때문에 죽다니
<drake_kr> gubuntu 나온다는 소문이 있던데
<drake_kr> emacs 기반으로
<imsu> 웬 독소리?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아웅 사이다 땡겨
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 근데 약주하셨어요? 웬 엄한 소리를 하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실제로 gubuntu 라는게 나오나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> unity 싫어하는 애들이 너무 많아서
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> cli 유저가 계속 느는듯? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아디가 cli라고 하시는 분이 있던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> /ㅜ
<imsu> drake_kr: 마우스 쓰십숑 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래야 저처럼 마우스가 생깁니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 많이써
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 새거 생겼심 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 천얼마짜리 산거아녀?
<imsu> 제가 왜 삽니까
<imsu> 그런 거짓말은 안함 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴 grr이 마우스 3개 8천원인가 하는거 샀다던데
<imsu> wb라고 써있는데요
<drake_kr> white black?
<imsu> 먼지는 모르고 WB라고 써있네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거 상표 이름인가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 김경호는 역시 저음불가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 재밌겠당
<drake_kr> 내눈물모아...
<drake_kr> 나만의슬픔...
<drake_kr> 노래방 노래들이네..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그러긴 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 확실히 김경호는 저음에서 많이 힘들어하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 울티마 온라인 우분투에서 하는 법은 와인입니까?
<drake_kr> 몰뤄
<imsu> 쩝
<drake_kr> 쪕
<drake_kr> 자우림 좋다
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 에고 전 이만 자야겠어요 안녕히 주무세요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 웬지 느낌상 ...
<DarkCircle> ... 도기자님 입김이 살짝 작용한듯 싶기도 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ..
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 쉿
<DarkCircle> 합정 놀러오라는 얘기가 그 얘기인거 같기도 하네요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 헐.. 뭐 사들고 가야되나 그럼
<DarkCircle> 족발보쌈에 소주두병?
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_kr> 킈킈
<DarkCircle> "저음불가"개그가 러시아에 있었는데 ...
<DarkCircle> (꽤 오래된 ...)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 김경호하고 아쟁총각하고 맞짱뜨면 누가 이길까 -ㅂ-?
<drake_kr> 경호언니
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/61788
<cheayuncho> 아니!?
<cheayuncho> 으
<cheayuncho> 이까부터 형광등이 잠깐잠깐 깜빡거리네요......
<cheayuncho> 그 전기 딸릴때 그러는거말이에요......
<cheayuncho> 정전일어나면 안될텐데이 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 아니 그래도 아파트인데..
<cheayuncho> 이러면 곤란한데 으으..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-19
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘은 조용하군요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 주말에 출장갔다가 한잔하고 필받아서 토요일저녁 서울 올라와서도 거하게 한잔했더니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 주말이 사라졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 흐... 직장생활이 참 힘들군요...
<samahui> 토요일 저녁부터 일요일 종일까지가 싹~ 사라져버렸네요 .
<autowiz2011> 저도 지난주말이 사라졌었습니다.
<Seony> 제가 여기서 살면서 느끼는 건, 한국의 IT 인력들이 여기 오면 전부 고급인력이 될까봐 걱정이 든다는 점입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 설자리가 없어서 ㅋ
<samahui> 제 주변인들도 호주나 일본 아니면 미국으로 많이들 이직하더군요.
<samahui> 우선 우리나라보다는 대우도 좋고 개인 시간을 만들기도 좋은듯해요
<Seony> 솔직히 미국회사들도, 잘하는데만 조냉 잘하지, 못하는데는 뭐 어디 애들 장난치는데도 아니고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 야근 시켜달라고 해도 안시켜줘요. 노동법 위반이라고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 일년반 파견갔다가 정착하라는 소리 들었는데
<samahui> 바로 포기!
<Seony> 뭐 동네마다 조금씩은 다르겠지만...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 우선 대화가 안통하고 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 대화는 하다보면 느는데요... 걱정 안하셔도 되요...
<samahui> 자유시간이 생기는건 좋은데... 할게 없어요
<samahui> 만날 사람도 없고
<Seony> 그래서, IT로 이민가시는 분들이 노는 날 하시는게 자동차 개조죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 뭐 만들면 된다는데... 오랜시간 봐오던 친구들이나 친인척들 못보니
<samahui> 외롭더군요
<samahui> 전 노트북 구입과 세팅으로만 시간다 보냈어요
<Seony> 제가 아는 프로그래머는, 컴퓨터 얘기는 잘 안하는데 자동차 얘기만 꺼내면 아주 침 튀겨가시면서 말하시는 분이 계셨었ㅇ죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 질소탱크 개조하고...
<samahui> 전 영화도 좋아하는 편이라 영화 많이 보고
<samahui> 결국 지겨워 져서... 일까지 집에 가져다 했다니까요
<samahui> 그래서 오히려 일 열심히하는걸로 오해아닌 오해를 샀죠
<samahui> 할게 없으니 무료해서 일이라도 해야지 아니면 미치겠더군요
<samahui> 자동차 좋아하는 사람들보면 신기하기도 하고 부럽기도하고 그러네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 시간이 좀 많이 남긴 해요.
<samahui> 전 차사고 심하게 났었어서 그런지 운전도 별로 좋아하지 않고
<Seony> 저는 그래서 수시로 자는데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 자동차에 관심도 적은편이예요
<samahui> 잠 많은신것도 부러워요
<Seony> 잠이 너무 많아서 고민이에요
<samahui> 전 잠도 적은 편이라
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 버릇을 잘못들였어요
<samahui> 어릴때 할아버님이랑 살다보니
<samahui> 일찍 일어나 버릇해서
<samahui> 몇시에 자건 5시 일어나서 조깅! 이라는 공식으로 유소년시절을 보냈더ㅣ
<samahui> 안고쳐져요
<samahui> 아무리피곤해도 우선 눈이 떠져요
<Seony> 흐... 몸이 프로그래밍 되셨군요
<samahui> 남들이 보면 부지런하다느니 하는 좋은 버릇이라고 할지 몰라도
<samahui> 잠이 부족하면 만성 피로가 쌓여요
<Seony> 그럼 어떻게 푸세요?
<samahui> 계속 그렇게 생활하다 날잡아서 하루 종일 잠만자죠
<samahui> 쌓이고 쌓여서 도저히 못일어 난다 싶을때 푸욱 1박2일까지 자봤어요
<samahui> 그리고 다른 방법으로는 잠이 잘 안오는데... 운전하면 잘자요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 장거리 달리다가 꼭 졸아요 꾸벅꾸벅
<bluedusk> 흠
<Seony> 흐... 위험하시군요...
<samahui> 가끔은 대중교통 타고 자는경우도 있어요
<samahui> 버스타고 맨 뒷자리 잡은다음에
<samahui> 푹 자요 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<bluedusk> redhat 리눅스 관련 자격증 있으면 미국쪽에서 취직하기 수월할까요??
<Seony> 대중교통 타고 자는 건 낫잖아요. 폰 알람 맞춰놓고 자면 되니...
<samahui> 그렇쵸 그건 났죠
<bluedusk> 진짜 영어 공부해서 이민가야 하나.;
<samahui> 근데 보통 운전하다 졸면... 식겁하죠
<Seony> bluedusk: 자격증보다는 경험이 좀 중요하죠. 그리고 그 모든 것보다는 미국에 오셔야하구요
<Seony> 아무리 내가 날고기는 실력을 가졌어도, 미국 밖에 있으면 가능성이 정말 0%라고 말씀드리고 싶어요..
<Seony> 어학연수든 뭐든간에 무조건 몸이 미국에 있어야되요.
<samahui> 실무경력 되시면 요즘은 데모프로그램 만들어서 시연하는게 가장 효과 적입니다.
<Seony> 물론 무비자 제외하구요..
<samahui> 프로그래머는 프로그래밍언어로 대화하죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 말 안통해도 1년반동안 일하는데는 문제가 없더군요
<samahui> 다만... 외로워요 무지막지하게
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> samahui: 전 프로그래머가 아니라서요.;
<samahui> 아! ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 기껏 해야 서버 설치하고 셋팅하고 설정하는게 전부라는.;
<samahui> 직접 가서 보여주는 수박에 없군요 ^^
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요. Seony님은 조금후 저녁 맛있게 드시구요 ^^
<samahui> 전 밥먹고 올께요
<Seony> 넵 맛나게 드세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드셨어요?
<samahui> 밥먹고 왔더니 접속이 계속 끊겼다가 연결되었다가 난리군요.
<samahui> 역시 범인은 네이트 ㅡㅡ;;
<razGon_web> 항상 그렇죠뭐.
<samahui> 우분투용 네이트는 아직 불안전 하군요
<razGon_web> 저처럼 웹네이트온을 쓰세요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래야 할까봐요
<razGon_web> https://main.wim.nate.com/popup/index.html
<razGon_web> 네이트온로그인하고 다음주소입니다.
<samahui> 그렇게 쓸수 없는 환경입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네이트 주소다 막혀있어서 나름 꽁수 접속중입니다.
<bluedusk> 음?
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 포트막이.
<samahui> 전 나중에 다시 올께요
<samahui> 즐거운 오후시간 되세요
<DarkCircle> 리눅용 네이트는 죽은지 오래됐죠.
<DarkCircle> 피진네똥만 살아있는 아이러니한 상황
<DarkCircle> 그리고 피진네똥은 외쿸 해커가 관리함
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 피진이 오히려 안정적으로 잘돌아가죠
<samahui> 네이트 개발은 멈춘듯하네요
<yemharc> 피진도 SK가 장난쳐대서 항상 난항이에요
<samahui> 윈도우용 네이트온도 기능개선이나 문제해결을 위한 업그레이드보다는 광고 추가를 위한 업데이트만 한지 오래됬죠
<samahui> 안쓰는게 답인데... 아직 거래처 사람들이나 친구들이 네이트를 많이 써서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 눈물을 먹음고 쓰고 있네요
<yemharc> 사실 기능은 그냥저냥 업데이트 안해도 이미 충분하다고 생각하는데...
<yemharc> 자기들이 제대로 지원할거 아니면 프로토콜 공개라도 하던가 하지 이것도 안돼고 저것도 안돼고...
<yemharc> 작년에는 피진에서 갑자기 안되서 보니까 프로토콜을 바꿔놔서 안되던거였고요
<yemharc> "업그레이드로 인한 교체"가 아니라 그냥 꽈배기
<Seony> 내셔널지오그래픽 인류멸망을 준비하는 사람들 유튜브에 떴네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 네
<yemharc> 그건 뭐하는 사람들인가요;;
<Seony> 뭐 자기장 역전 현상 때문에 지구가 멸망할지 모른다는 사람들이 사는 이야기인데요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 엥...
<Seony> 미국 텍사스에 사는 어떤 부부는, 식량만 20톤치를 준비했다네요
<Seony> 2명이서 20년동안 버틸 수 있는 양이래요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 자기장 역전이라니 그 무슨 말도 안되는...
<Seony> 자기장 역전현상은 원래 과학자들한테서도 여럿 논의되어왔었어요..
<Seony> 그게 언제냐가 문제지만..
<Seony> 헐... 식량이 22톤... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 자기장 역전 현상이 예전에도 몇번 지구에 있었고
<samahui> 그 결과 멸망했었다는 학설이 있기는 한데
<samahui> 그걸 믿고 멸망에 대비한다라...
<yemharc> 자기장 약화 현상이야 주기적으로 있어 왔던거고
<Seony> 최근 그런 징조가 점점 더 보인다고 믿는거죠...
<samahui> 마야 달력 믿는것 보다는 났네요
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uMQB69CkC_g
<Seony> 여기입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 마야달력이 한주기가 끝나는 날이 2012년 12월 21일 인지라 달력이 끝난걸 그이상 인류에 미래가 없다는둥 이상하게 해석해서 멸망론을 내세우는 사람들도 있죠.
<Seony> 헐... 식수, 농업용수 시설에... 완전 성을 지었네요..
<yemharc> ㅇㅏ니 뭣보다...
<yemharc> 저 자기장 역전에 관한 연구 그래프가 12월 21일자로 0이 되네요
<yemharc> 이거 아무리 봐도 뉴에이지 휴거소동이 될거같은데요
<Seony> 뭐 반반일거라고 생각해요. 그동안 너무많은 멸망설이 나와서...
<Seony> 저는 뭐 그냥 해프닝으로 끝날 거라고 생각합니다..
<samahui> 멸망설을 믿는다면 더 열심히 남은삶을 살아야죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 저는 맨날 놀아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 내년 이 시간에도 여기서 챗질을 하고있을 거라고 믿거든요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 함께 챗하고 있을듯하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 멸망설이나 음모론에 관심이 많아서, 자료는 맨날 보긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 이거... 제가 제대로 된걸 찾아 본건지는 모르겠는데 자기장 = 중력 이라는 말도 안되는 논리를 펼치고 있고요 (...)
<yemharc> 어이쿠야 은하 스케일 그랜드크로스까지 끼여드는;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그랜드크로스 그거 수그러들 때 됐는데..
<Seony> 그랜드크로스는 이미 조용히 지나갔고, 새로운 썰이 나왔어요...
<yemharc> 무려 '은하중심 - 알시오네 - 지구 - 태양'이 일렬로 늘어서면서 중얼중얼........
<Seony> 포톤벨트 라고 하는 건데... ㅋㅋ 말하기도 좀 민망하네요
<yemharc> 3억광년을 뛰어넘어서 크로스 되자마자 자기장이 뻗어서 멸망했다 치고, 지금 관측해서 안거니까 이미 3억년 전에 일어났네요
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 포톤벨트... 이름부터 좋은 떡밥 냄새가 풍기는군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 읽어보면 그럴듯 하긴 해요.
<Seony> 간략하게 요약해드리자면,
<yemharc> 영적수준 어쩌고 하는 도입부에서부터 제 라이프는 제로입니다
<yemharc> OTL
<Seony> 우리 태양계가 속한 은하계를, 우리 태양계가 공전하는데 대략 26,000년이 걸린대요...
<Seony> 근데 대략 13,000 년 정도 되는 거리쯤에,
<Seony> 어떤 특수한 입자가 형성되어있는 공간이 있는데, 거길 포톤벨트라고 부르고,
<Seony> 그 지역을 통과하면서 각종 방사능이라던가 하는 입자에 노출되고, 우리 신체의 DNA가 반응을 일으켜 신인류로 다시 태어난다는...
<Seony> 그러면서 포톤벨트를 지나가는 약 천년 정도의 기간 동안 번영을 누릴거라는 어처구니없는 이론이죠..
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 이거 뭐 보니까 이론'조차' 아니네요
<yemharc> (...)
<Seony> 근데 어떤 입자에 쐬이면서 DNA가 변이를 일으킨다는건 물리수업을 들으면서, 그럴수 있다는 생각은 드는데,
<Seony> 무작정 좋게 될거라고 해석하는 건 완전 오류라는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 괴물이 될지 장애인이 될지 어떻게 알겠어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 오류도 오류인데다가 '광자대'를 통과하면서 일어난다 뭐 그러는데...
<yemharc> 광자 = 입자 라는 설은 상당히 예전에 증명됐다가 깨져나갔고 말이죠;;
<yemharc> 양자역학=양자전기학으로 가면서 사실상 '파동'에 가깝다고들 하긴 하는데 저도 자세한건 모르겠고
<Seony> 게다가 그 광자대(포톤벨트)를 주장하는 사람들은 대부분 명상이니 호흡이니 하는데로 유명한 곳이에요...
<yemharc> 여튼 내용 보니 성서에 근거한 판타지네요
<yemharc> 황도 12궁에 별자리 교체 주기에
<Seony> 그래요? 성서에 근거한 건 아니고, 아마 플레이아데스에서 온 외계인들에 의해 주장된 거라고 할텐데..
<yemharc> 이거 다 성서 내용이에요
<yemharc> 애초에 바이블 자체가 별자리 신화의 오마쥬에 가깝거든요
<Seony> 그렇죠..
<yemharc> 뭣보다 3차원이니 4차원이니 하는 시점에서 이미 과학에서 말하는 차원이 뭔지도 모르고 붙인 티가 풀풀풀...
<Seony> 더 웃기는 건, 그 사람들이 우기는게 "주류 과학에서 하는 말을 그대로 믿으면 안된다"에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 멸망설 믿는 웹사이트에 모인 사람들 하는 말 보면, 대부분이 그런걸 믿으면 안된다는둥 거진 종교에 가까운 논리를 내세우더라구요.
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 그럼 역으로 그 사람들 논리도 믿으면 안되는거죠 뭐
<yemharc> 오, 이거 어떤 의미로는 진정한 과학자의 자세 (탐구정신)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "왜?"를 잃지 말지어다~~ ~ ~)/
<sungyo> 흥미로운건 르네상스 출발점 전후로 한 '과학적 탐구정신'은 기독교 철학의 든든한 기반 위에서 출발했었다는거죠.
<sungyo> 그리고 '종말론'이 성서에 근거한 판타지적 연장선에 놓여있다는 것에는 반대를 하지는 않습니다만, 성서가 별자리의 오마쥬라는 생각에는 좀....
<sungyo> 종교인으로서 이견이 있습니다만, 이곳에서 종교적 토론을 하기엔 좀 그러네요.
<samahui> 윗 두분이 말씀하신 종말론에 대한 종교단제의 주장이라는게 정상적이고 올바른 종교단체를 말하는게 아니죠. 어디까지나 그런 맹목적이고 비이성적 성향의 주장을 하는 곳이 있다는 말이죠.
<samahui> 그나저나
<samahui> 날씨가 맑아지는데 기온은 점점 떨어지는 느낌이군요.
<sungyo> 겨울이 오나보네요.
<samahui> 겨울은 이미 왔고, 점점 더 추위가 몰려오는군요.
<sungyo> 지난주에 열심히 그라인더가지고 샌드위치 판넬 자르면서 월동준비 했는데, 이번주에도 스티로폼 자르면서 부지런히 집을 따뜻하게 감쏴놓아야겠어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 겨울 준비는 ... 호빵구입으로 부터 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저녁에 간만에 호빵이나 사다가 쪄먹어야겠네요.
<sungyo> 호빵은 역시나 밥통에 넣어 먹는것이...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 종이에 붙은 밥풀을 떼어먹으며 먹는 그맛~ 캬압~
<sungyo> seony 님께서는 느껴보실 기회가 없으시겠어요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠....
<samahui> 전 혼자 살아서 밥을 잘 안해먹기 때문에 걍 전자렌지나 아니면.. 큰 냄비에 찜받침넣고 쪄먹어야죠
<samahui> 호빵하면 역시 팥호빵이랑 야채호빵 반반
<sungyo> ㅠㅡ ㅠ 말만 들어도 가슴이 설레여요.
<samahui> 근데 호빵 모델이 신준현으로 바뀌었네요. 형돈이 짤렸군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 김준현인가
<sungyo> 뜨끈~뜨끈한 팥을 호~호~ 불어가며 먹는 그맛...
<samahui> 삼립호빵 아직도 나오는군요.
<samahui> 오호 종류가 대박 많은데요
<samahui> 아! 일해야되는데 이게 무엇하는 짓인지 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ;;
<sungyo> 아무렴 팥과 야채의 전통을 따라갈수 있을까요..ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 솔직하게 속이 든든해지고 덜 질리는듯해서 팥보단 야채를 선호합니다.
<samahui> 그래도 호빵하면 생각나는건 팥호빵이네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 겨울이긴 겨울인가보네요.
<samahui> 근데 피자호빵이랑 고구마, 카레까지... 12종이상 되는군요 ^^;;
<samahui> 겨울은 겨울이죠
<samahui> 일좀하고 오겠습니다
<samahui> 휘리릭 ~
<razGon_iPad> 답답한 마음에 밖으로 나왔습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 광주는 아직 따스합니다. 물론 춥기는 하죠
<sungyo> 오늘도 일 못나가셨나요?
<razGon_iPad> 아니요.
<razGon_iPad> 이번주 토요일부터입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 내일은 예비군훈련...ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 예비군...( " ") 가셔서 모하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 훈련받죠..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 내일처럼 추운날에 굴리면 안되는데..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 아프다 하고 의무대가세요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 그냥 조용히 강당안에서.
<razGon_iPad> 그러면 퇴소 조치합니다.
<sungyo> 아, 맞다. 예비군이지.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 예비군 끝났어요
<razGon_iPad> 아!! 짜증납니다...ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 이젠 민방위 오라고 하겠죠
<sungyo> 전 올해 또 가야해요ㅠ.ㅠ  아지겨워.....
<razGon_iPad> 앞으로 훈련 3년 남았습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 나이 마흔까지 훈련을 받아야 되는 안타까운현실..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 군의관이셔서 마흔까지 가셔야 하는건가요?
<razGon_iPad> 그게 31세떄 가서 1개월훈련후 36개월 병역하구요.
<razGon_iPad> 6년 간 예비군훈련.
<razGon_iPad> 동미참이 4년이던가요?
<razGon_iPad> 후... 내년은 지나야 되겠군요..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> ( " ") 나라가 부르니 별수있나요....
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 나라가 부르다가 주님 부르실듯...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 넘 힘들어요.ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 10년차이나는 몸으로 움직이는게 생각보다 쉽지는 않습니다.
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 자꾸 잊고 있었던 사실을 상기시키게 해주시네요.
<sungyo> 아 예비역....
<razGon_iPad> 갑자기 AXA보험선전 보고 선택한것.
<razGon_iPad> 병역기간이 긴데요. 왜? 예비군훈련기간도 긴가요?!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 군복입고, 모자 걸쳐쓰고, 군번줄 찰랑이는 예비역이 나와서...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 상상되는데요?
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 저는 군번줄이 없습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 집안 어느 구석에 처박혀있기는 하겠죠.ㅎ
<sungyo> 3년차라 그럴까요? 아직 전 풀set으로 있네요.;;;
<razGon_iPad> 그게 아니라 4주훈련이라 그래요
<sungyo> 근무중에는 군번줄 안하셨어요?
<JukDol2> 안녕하세요?
<JukDol2> 인터넷에서 이거저거 주워 보고 우분투 설치 했습니다.
<JukDol2> 그런데, 한글이 안되요.
<JukDol2> System Setting -> Language -> 한국어 선택 해도. 안되요. ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 어느버전을 설치하셨는지 여쭤보아도 될까요?
<Kolay> 일단 업데이트 서버를 주 서버로 해 주시고...
<JukDol2> 한국어 를 선택 하고 싶은데, 비활성화가 되어 있어요.
<JukDol2> 12.01 버젼입니다.
<JukDol2> amd64 버젼이요.
<Kolay> 국가 설정을 한국으로 하세요.
<JukDol2> 국가설정은 어디서 해야 하나요?
<sungyo> 처음 설정하실때 국가설정을 한글 및 한국으로 하셨었나요?
<JukDol2> 네
<Kolay> 환경설정에 지역 설정을 하면 됩니다.
<JukDol2> 설치과정중 서울 선택.
<JukDol2> 음..일단 집에가서 다시 한번 살펴 보도록 하겠습니다.
<JukDol2> 지금은 회사라서요.
<Kolay> 시간대 말고 따로 지역이 있습니다.
<JukDol2> 데탑이라 들고 다닐 수 없어서요. ㅎㅎ
<Kolay> 예.
<JukDol2> 설치 과정중에 "지역선택" 말씀 하시는 거죠?
<Kolay> 그렇겠네요.
<JukDol2> 넵 알겠습니다.
<JukDol2> 감사합니다. ^^
<Kolay> 지난주에 haiku os 신버전이 나왔습니다.
<JukDol2> 잉?
<Kolay> 사실 한글 설정은 한번 하고 나면 어떻게 돌아가는지 알게 됩니다.
<JukDol2> 그건 또 무슨 버젼인가요?
<JukDol2> 한글만 잘 되면 어떻게든 적응 해볼만 할거 같아요.
<Kolay> 그건 우분투가 아니고 다른건데... 국내에 커뮤니티가 거의 없는 실정입니다.
<JukDol2> 음. 제 수준에 가장 편한건 우분투 일거 같네요.
<JukDol2> 페도라는 설치 해 놓고 그냥 먼산 구경 하듯 있다가 석달 되서 지워 버리고.
<Kolay> 우분투가 사용하기에는 가장 간단하군요.
<JukDol2> 젠투 ? 젠토? 이거는 설치 자체가 아트네요. 이걸 설치 해서 쓰는 사람이 있는지도 궁금 하고요.
<Kolay> 젠투족이 소수 있습니다.
<Kolay> 요즘은 설치하기 편해졌다는데...
<sungyo> 젠투족 소수......
<JukDol2> 있긴 있군요. 그래도 소수민족에 포함 되는거 보다
<JukDol2> 그냥 저는 많은 쪽이 좋겟네요.
<JukDol2> 저처럼 자라나는 새싹들은 어디서 막 물어보고 검색하고 해야 해서요.
<Kolay> 저도 주 데탑이 우분투입니다. 무선 인터넷 사용중이고...
<JukDol2> 아무래도 우분투가 낫겟죠?
<Kolay> 그리고 서브 노트북에서 커맨드 라인 설치를 해서 사용중입니다.
<JukDol2> 데탑에 우분투 설치해 보고 괜찮으면 놋북에는 젠투 설치 다시 도전해 볼라고요.
<JukDol2> 아직 리눅스 개념이 없어서요.
<JukDol2> 써본적도 없고. 설치만 해본상태라...
<Kolay> 우분투 데스크탑은 커맨드 라인 전용 설치는 안되고 윈도 환경이 함께 설치됩니다.
<JukDol2> 아무래도 저 같은 캐초짜들은 GUI가 필수죠!! 아무렴요. 암~~
<JukDol2> 젠투 리눅스도 욕심나긴 하는데
<JukDol2> 설치 자체가 아트라서 리눅스 경험좀 해보고 설치 도전해 봐야 겠어요.
<Kolay> 리눅스 게임도 요즘 해볼만한데 사람이 많이 없는듯 합니다.
<sungyo> '젠투'하니 패퍼씨네 팽귄들이라는 영화가 생각나네요.
<Kolay> 오래된 영화같아 보입니다.
<JukDol2> 리눅스게임이라...몇개 해봤는데
<JukDol2> 윈도우에 있는 지뢰찾기도 있고요.
<JukDol2> 프리셀도 있더라고요.
<sungyo> ubuntu부터 익숙해져보세요.  익숙해지면 윈도우랑 크게 차이가 나시진 않으실꺼에요.
<Kolay> 네트워크 게임들이 몇종류 있습니다.
<JukDol2> 목표는 젠투 !!
<JukDol2> 실상은 윈도우 7
<JukDol2> 희망은 우분투
<JukDol2> 세단계네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 과 선배 한분이
<JukDol2> 젠투 설치해보라고 하시는데
<JukDol2> 이건 뭐. 제 수준하고 안맞아서 이해를 못하는 경지네요.
<Kolay> 옛날 리눅스 책을 보면 흐름이 나옵니다.
<Kolay> 예전 리눅스 관련 회사들 어디로 다 갔는지...
<Kolay> 무주공산이 되어 버려서 깃발만 꽃으면 전국 브랜드 됩니다.
<bluedusk> 어차피 그래봤자 운영체제 따위
<Cookie> Hi, what input method, library, or engine do you people use to type Korean texts?
<sungyo> Cookie: so?
<yemharc> ibus or nabi
<yemharc> libhangul
<yemharc> deb pkg : language-pack-ko-base, language-pack-ko
<razGon_web> Cookie: did you install ubuntu? what Ver.?
<Cookie> xubuntu
<razGon_web> ok. is it GUI?
<Cookie> xfce is default gui for xubuntu
<razGon_web> ok cool.
<Cookie> much like gnome
<razGon_web> go " setting", and find the "Lanuage support"
<razGon_web> It make it free for language.
<razGon_web> and Install "nabi" additionally
<JukDol2> 여...영어다. ㅎㄷㄷ
<JukDol2> 숨어야지 =3=3=3
<razGon_web> first, Find the " Language support"
<razGon_web> do u find it?
<Cookie> I see Ibus
<razGon_web> ok
<Cookie> I guess I have to download Korean engine for it
<razGon_web> Oh My God... It's out of my field..sorry. I can't help you.
<razGon_web> ^^;
<sungyo> Let's call seony.
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 왜요?
<sungyo> like that.
<sungyo> 저분이 주분투에서 한글설정이 안되시나봐요.
<Seony> 음... 주분투는 저도 안써봐서 잘 모르는데요 ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 이제 다시 한글이네요. 나와야지~ ㅋ
<yemharc> Cookie: in terminal >> sudo apt-get install language-pack-ko language-pack-ko-base
<razgon_OpT2> 설정이 우분투나 주분투는 동일할텐데요
<yemharc> Cookie: Re-run "language Support" -> "add new Language" button -> check "Korean" (or 한국어)
<razgon_OpT2> 언어팩...
<yemharc> IME select to "ibus" or "nabi"
<yemharc> and "Input Method" tab -> add to "Korean"
<JukDol2> 한국어 선택을 해도...
<JukDol2> 활성화가 안되요.
<yemharc> logout -> in
<yemharc> 언어팩 버그입니다
<yemharc> 강제로 설치하면 되요
<razgon_OpT2> 그게 제가 말씀드리고 싶은 건데 역시 고수는 역시...!!
<JukDol2> English 의 경우는 검은색 글씨로 나오는데요, 한국어는 회색빛으로 나와요.
<yemharc> 12.04에서도 발생하고 있고요, 아직 패치 안됐습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 그럼 한국어로 되는 거 같은데요
<yemharc> 패키지 강제 설치로 진행하면 적용됩니다
<yemharc> 언어지원(language support)에서는 강제설치가 안되서 터미널에서 해야 하고요
<JukDol2> 패키지 이름이 뭐에요??
<yemharc> 위에 보세요
<JukDol2> 아...지금 당장 해보고 싶은데
<JukDol2> 집에 데탑이라서.
<JukDol2> 넵
<JukDol2> sudo apt-get install language-pack-ko language-pack-ko-base
<yemharc> 에러나면 -f 옵션 붙이세요
<sungyo> imsu: 너브죽~
<yemharc> imsu: 수학강의 언제 해주실거에요 ㅋㅋ
<jyp_cloud> 수학..헉..
<imsu> yemharc: 아 ;; 미치것네 ㅡ.ㅡ; 시간이 안남 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 커리큘럼 빨리 짜야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<jyp_cloud> 어디서 강의하나요?
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<imsu> yemharc: 내가 일을 못하는건지;; 할게 쌓임 ㅡ.ㅡ; 으허헉 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 저도 죽겠심;;
<imsu> yemharc: 나 진짜;; 하루에 밥먹고 담배피는거 빼고 일만하는건 거의 손꼽는데 ;;
<imsu> 요즘 그럼 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jyp_cloud> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 지금 의도치 않게 이런 상태
<yemharc> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/374486_421999414532241_1292033165_n.jpg
<JukDol2> 수학이라...중딩때 이미 포기한 그 과목이군요.
<yemharc> 해보면 그렇게 어렵진 않아요
<yemharc> 머리가 아픈거지
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> imsu: 강의주제 신청받는다길래 집합과 명제 해달랬더니 사람들이 확률/통계로 밀어붙임
<sungyo> 강의는 어디서 해주시는거에요?
<yemharc> 아직 확정은 아니고 저희 회사에서요
<imsu> yemharc: 확률.. 근데 어디부터 시작해서 어디까지 해야할지 모르겠는데 ㅠ
<yemharc> 대충 해요 그건 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이게 어렵게 들어가면 끝도없고 쉽게 가면 너무 쉽고 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 그렇다고 카오스 이론 펼칠건 아니잖아요
<sungyo> 갑자기 확률에서 카오스 이론이 어떻게 적용이 되는지 궁금해지는데요?
<sungyo> Makers: 너브죽~
<jyp_cloud> imsu님이 수학과신가봐용
<jyp_cloud> 멋지당
<yemharc> 수학교수에요
<jyp_cloud> 허걱...
<jyp_cloud> 후덜덜...
<sungyo> 수학.....( " ") 그 깊고도 오묘한 진리여,
<JukDol2> 산수...
<JukDol2> 산수는 조금 하다가
<sungyo> 안되...( _ _ ) 자중해야징~ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 중딩때 수학으로 과목이 바뀐뒤로
<JukDol2> 적응 하지 못하고, 그만...끈을 놔 버렸죠. ㅠ
<imsu> yemharc: 뭔 교수여~ 헛소리하지마 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jyp_cloud> 후덜덜...
<yemharc> 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<jyp_cloud> 저도 알려주세요
<jyp_cloud> 흐잉
<Markers> 흐어....virtaulbox 사용할때 virtualbox에서 이미지 따온거 그냥 임포트 시키면 안되는건가요 -_-
<yemharc> 되는데요 ' ')
<Markers> virtualbox cui 에서 할려니깐 되게 힘드네요 -_-
<sungyo> 갑자기 게임 '문명'이 화악 땡기네요.
<sungyo> 윈도우 깔린 컴이 없는데 하나 깔아서 해볼까요....( " ")
<Markers> 리눅스에서 버추얼박스로 윈도우 쓰면 속도가 어떤가요? 괜찮은편?
<sungyo> 가벼운 프로그램들은 잘 돌아가는거 같던데요.
<yemharc> System Power Only
<Markers> 지금 워드라던지 파워포인트 쓰는일만 제외하면 리눅스 쓸수 있을거 같기는 한데.
<jyp_cloud> 참고로 문명은 생각보다 가볍지 않...
<yemharc> 가상머신은 컴퓨터 성능을 워낙 많이 타서
<yemharc> 잘 돈다 안돈다 말하기가 껄끄러워요
<sungyo> 문명은 네이티브로 깔아서 돌릴려구요.
<jyp_cloud> wine으로 돌리세요
<yemharc> 저같은 경우에 가상머신 스펙이 8코어 4그램 512G램 주니까 고사양 게임 제외하면 쌩쌩하긴 한데
<sungyo> 와인에 취하지 않는 프로그램도 재법 많지 않나요?
<jyp_cloud> 요즘은 이리저리 셋팅하면 왠만한건 다 굴러가던데용
<yemharc> 언제나 와인의 최대 약점은 "최신 소프트는 안 돌아간다"죠
<jyp_cloud> 게다가 유명한 게임들의 맥용이 대부분 *.app 파일 까보면 wine들어가있어요. (윈도우용 게임 넣어놓고 wine으로 wrapping)
<Markers> 저번에 와인으로 IE 쓰겟다고 삽질해봣는데 아예 설치가 안된던데 저는 -_-;
<jyp_cloud> 물론 생짜 wine은 아니지만
<Seony> 한국에 BAE systems라는 회사가 뭐하는덴지 혹시 아시는 분 계세요?
<Markers> BAE systems?
<yemharc> 요샌 와인으로 포팅한건 많지 않던데요
<jyp_cloud> 꽤많아요.
<sungyo> 배 시스팀스? 혹시 배를 생산하는 기업형 과수원은 아니겟쬬? ( _ _)
<jyp_cloud> 대표적으로 문명도 그러해요
<jyp_cloud> EA에서 내놓은 게임이 대부분그렇고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 다국적 기업이에요. 군수산업체인가보네요.
<jyp_cloud> 간단한 게임조차도 멀티플랫폼이라그래서 까보면 wine
<Seony> 왠장갑차가 나오는걸 보니..
<yemharc> 군수산업체로 나오네요
<yemharc> British multinational defence, security and aerospace company headquartered in London
<JukDol2> 버철박스때기...익스포트 시킨 버철머신 임포트 할때 종종 애자 되더라고요.
<Seony> 하와이에 있는 이 회사 지사에서 사람을 뽑는다길래요..
<Seony> 지원해봐야겠네..
<JukDol2> 우왕ㅋ굿ㅋ
<JukDol2> 하와이..
<JukDol2> 채용 되시면 파인애플 점 보내 주세요.
<yemharc> 군함부터 전투기까지 다 만드네요
<Seony> 하와이는 농산품이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런건 아무나 못보내는 거에요
<JukDol2> 아...
<JukDol2> 통조림 먹어야 겠군요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아 하와이가 아니라 파인애플..
<Seony> 그러니까, 가져가서 식물을 자랄 수 있게 만드는건 세관에 걸리면 정말 심각해지는 물건이에요
<JukDol2> 아...파인애플을 잔뜩 싸아 두고 먹고 싶은데
<yemharc> 개인구매로 '소량을 직접' 들고 들어오는것까진 뭐라 안하는데
<JukDol2> 집에서 파인애플 키워서 매일 매 끼니 마다 먹고 싶은데
<JukDol2> 방법이 없을까요?
<sungyo> 파인애플을 파싱해서 FINE과 APPLE로 따로 함수에 나누어 담은 뒤에, 특별히 APPLE 앞에 G를 붙여서 개풀로 만든뒤, 한국에서 전송받고 다시 파싱하면 되지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 일단 매일 끼니때마다 먹을 분량을 재배하려면 농장부터 차리셔야...
<JukDol2> 우리집 앞마당에 파인애플 키우는 방법.txt
<yemharc> sungyo: FINE이 사라졌어요
<Seony> 파인애플 키우기 힘들텐데요. 재배할 수 있는 기후가 따로 있잖아요...
<Seony> 하와이에 Dole 농장이 있는 것처럼...
<JukDol2> 그러타믄
<sungyo> 따로 전송받아서 합치면 되자나요.ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 하와이를 우리집으로만드는 방법이 있겠군요!!! 음하하하하하!!! 내일 모레는 지구를 정복 해야지! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런 방법이 있네요. 실제로 그걸 실천한 사람이 있죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 최근에 한 명이, 하와이를 자기 집으로 만들었죠..
<yemharc> 엉;;
<sungyo> 뭐로 검색하면 나오죠?
<JukDol2> 이런 계획을 실천 하기 위해서는 꿈을 꿔야 합니다.
<JukDol2> 그러므로
<Seony> sungyo: 오라클 라나이
<JukDol2> 저는 이만 퇴근 합니다.
<JukDol2> 그래야 꿈을 꾸죠.
<JukDol2> ㅋ
<JukDol2> 즐건 하루 되세요~~
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Seony> 안녕히 가세요
<sungyo> 수고하세요~
<razGon_web> 저 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 있다가 뵈요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 넵.^^ 수고하셨습니다~
<razGon_web> see ya in EVE.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이브 한 판 때려야겠군
<sungyo> 약 6000억원에 섬을 샀네요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 섬 하나를 샀어요
<yemharc> 기존에 살던 사람들은요?
<sungyo> 그대로 있나봐요.
<sungyo> 으음? 이브가 와인에 취하네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<imsu> 니
<imsu> ls
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅈㅅ  ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> imsu: 전 접때 닫을려고 'exit'를 쳤어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 - ㅅ-)/
<samahui> 다들 퇴근하시는 군요.
<samahui> 전 저녁 먹으러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요.
<Cookie> 안녕하세요 ^^
<dalgona> 안녕하세요오오오오-
<dalgona> 자매품으로 ls -al도 있지만,,, 세벌식유저인 저는 해당사항이 아니군요;;
<dalgona> 어쩌면 다행....이네요ㅋㅋ
<Markers> ubuntu server에서 x11 사용할려면 어떻게 해야되나요?
<imsu> 들어가 보겠습니다 ~~ ^^
<autowiz2011> 임수 잘가~~
<autowiz2011> markers : gnome-terminal 을 설치할려고 시도하면
<autowiz2011> 의존된거 전부 설치하지 않을까 싶습니다만...
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 노턴바이러스는 바이러스 잘잡나요?
<razGon_Xch> 속도가 느린게 이놈때문인거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 느려도 너~~~무 느려요
<autowiz2011> 좀 잡는 편으로 알고 있구요
<autowiz2011> 속도는 많이 느리게 하는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 많이 느리네요.
<autowiz2011> 놋북 받자마자 지울려고 하는제 생각보다 좀 까다롭더라구요 지우는게
<razGon_Xch> 지우고 싶은 생각이 굴뚝입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이거 넘 느리게 만드네요.
<markers> 살아계시는분 있으십니까?
<autowiz2011> 아직 죽을 나이는 아니라서
<markers> ....
<autowiz2011> ㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> ssh 되면 sftp 되지 않나요? 포트 번호 둘다 22번 쓰지 않나요? 왜 ssh는 되는데 sftp가 안되는거지 ...;
<autowiz2011> sftp allow 인가 하는 옵션이 있을 수 있지용
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 노턴지우는 방법아시는 분?
<razGon_Xch> 포멧 시켜버릴까요?
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 이녀서 이건 갈수록 문제네요.
<razGon_Xch> 호환성이 꽝
<autowiz2011> 하나하나 지우다 보면 지워지긴 했던거 같은데요
<markers> 분명 몇일전만 해도 잘 되던 sftp가 안되네 환장하네;; 무슨 시간 지날때마다 리눅스 되던게 갑자기 안되냐;; 건들지도 않앗는데
<autowiz2011> 되던게 안되면 문제가 다를지도 모르겠습니다.
<markers> 어휴 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2011> 접속은되는데
<markers> 돌겟네요 무슨 제가 건들기만 하면 안되는거 투성이네....;
<autowiz2011> 계정 홈디렉토리랑 ftpusers
<markers> ssh 는 멀쩡이 잘되는데 왜 sftp가 안되지;; 분명 같은 포트 번호 쓰는거라 포트 방화벽만 열면 되는걸로 알고 있는데..
<autowiz2011> ftpusers 는 좀 아닌거 같네요
<autowiz2011> 로컬에서는 잘 되나요?
<markers> 로컬에서 잘 된다는게 무슨 의미죠?
<autowiz2011> 아 sftp 를 테스트해볼 프로그램이 없을려나...
<autowiz2011> 포트방화벽은 iptables 말씀 하시는거지요?
<autowiz2011> Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<autowiz2011> 이건 있어야 한다고 합니다만.
<autowiz2011> sftp user@localhost.
<markers> sftp user@localhost 이건 되네요.
<autowiz2011> 방화벽을 통째로 꺼보시는것도 방법
<markers> 지금 서버 1,2,3 총 3대가 있는데 세팅을 다 똑같이 해놨었는데 지금 보니 1번만 제대로 되고 2,3번은 sftp는 안되고 ssh만 되는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2011> 라이브러리 가지 똑같이 한 경우라면 좀 이상하긴 하네요
<markers> 2번 3번 sftp 접속 시도를 하면 시간 초과 라고 뜨는데 -_- 머때문인지 감도 안잡히네요...;
<markers> 아...ㅠㅠ 진짜 좌절하고 싶어지네요 무슨 한달내내 세팅만 붙잡고 있는데 제대로 되는게 하나도 없고;;
<autowiz2011> 초심으로 돌아가서
<autowiz2011> 모든걸 점검하면서 진행하는게 가장 빠른 길이더군요.
<autowiz2011> 시간초과라고 뜬다는건
<markers> 전혀 모르는상태에서 삽질하면서 세팅해놓은거라;; 지금 제대로 되는 1번녀석과 비교하며 보고는 있는데 다른게 없음 -_- 설마하니 ip 다르다고 안된다는거는 아닐거고.....
<autowiz2011> 비번 입력 까지도 못간다는거지요?
<markers> 네네
<autowiz2011> 핑은 가지요?
<autowiz2011> 네트워크 구성은 어떻게 되어 있는지 확인도 해봐야할듯하기는한데... ssh 는 되신다니 참 신기할따름
<razGon_Xch> 내일은 예비군 훈련입니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> 지금 ping을 날려봣는데 안 가네요 -_- 근데 어떻게 1번은 접속 되는거지? 1번도 안 가는데
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 날새야지..
<razGon_Xch> 설마 훈련 시키것어요?
<autowiz2011> nat 같은거 걸려있을 수도 있구요
<razGon_Xch> 얼마나 추운데.
<autowiz2011> 지역이??
<markers> 제 상식선에서는 전혀 이해가 안되는 메시지인데...;
<razGon_Xch> 광주입니다.
<autowiz2011> 저 저번주 수요일 경기도에서 갔다왔는데 8시간중에서
<autowiz2011> 4시간은 밖에서 훈련했어요. 힘들지는 않았지만 춥더군요 덜덜
<autowiz2011> markers 지금 접속을 시작하는곳은 서버들 외부인가요? 내부인가요?
<autowiz2011> 네트웍상으로
<autowiz2011> 목요일은 회사일땜에 못갔는데
<autowiz2011> 벌금나오면 회사에서 대신 줄려나 걱정이네요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 설마 광주는 추워도.... 너~~~무 추워요..ㅎㅎ
<markers> 지금 네트웍상으로는 외부로 알고 있어요. 학교 사설아이피에서 공인 아이피로 지정된 네트웍에 접속해서 그 공인아이피 안에서의 사설아이피로 진입하는거니
<razGon_Xch> 훈련 교관분들이 추워서 비디오 훈련 하셔야 되는데..ㅠㅠㅠ
<markers> 대충 사설 -> 공인 -> 공인 -> 사설 이런경로로 가는걸로 알고 있으니 외부라고 봐야되지 않나요?
<autowiz2011> 공인에서 사설로 다시 들어가는경우
<autowiz2011> NAT 가 걸려있기 마련일듯하네요.
<autowiz2011> 1:1 매칭이 아닌경우 포트포워딩을 일일이 걸어줘야 할 수 있습니다.
<markers> 이해가 안되는건 총3대 중에 한대는 제대로 되고 나머지 2대가 안되는게 -_-;
<autowiz2011> 설마 가운데 공유기가 있다거나 ...
<markers> 세팅 했을 당시에 총3대가 다 되는걸 확인햇엇는데..
<autowiz2011> 다른사람이 손을 댔을 가능성은없는건가요?
<markers> 전혀요;
<markers> 접근이 가능은 하지만 그렇지 않다고 확신하는 이유가 저에게 접근해서 세팅 하게끔 일을 시켜 놓은 분이 가능해서..
<markers> 그 분이 저에게 시킨 일이지 그분이 직접 할 일은 아니거든요 =_=;
<autowiz2011> 마커스님 컴이 제일 왼쪽 사설이지요?
<autowiz2011> 사설 -> 공인 -> 공인 -> 사설에서
<markers> 네네
<autowiz2011> 첫번째 공인은 어디인가요?
<autowiz2011> 집?
<markers> ㄴㄴ 학교예요
<autowiz2011> 두번째 공인은?
<markers> 학교 연구실에서 학교 서버로
<autowiz2011> 지금 접속할려는 서버들 3대는
<autowiz2011> ip 가 다들 마지막 사설 인가요?
<markers> 네
<autowiz2011> 혹시 두번째 공인인 학교서버에 접속한 다음에만 접속이 가능한가요?
<markers> 그렇죠 'ㅅ';;;
<autowiz2011> 두번째 세번째 서버가 통째로 꺼져있거나
<autowiz2011> 네트웍 불능일 가능성도 있을 수 있겠군요.
<markers> ㄴㄴㄴ
<autowiz2011> 그가운데 방화벽이 있을 수 도 있을거 같은데요.
<markers> ssh가 됩니다 -_-;
<autowiz2011> 3대 전부요?
<markers> ssh가 되는데 sftp가 안되는 상황이예요
<markers> ㅇㅇ
<markers> 1대는 둘다 되고
<autowiz2011> 핑은 한대만 가구요?
<markers> 2대가 ssh는 되는데 sftp가 안되구요
<markers> 핑은 아까 3대 다 안가요.... 그래서 지금 이상황이 도저히 이해가 안되는......
<markers> ssh랑 sftp랑 포트번호 같은거 쓰는걸로 알고 있는데...
<autowiz2011> 핑만 가운데서 누가 막았을 수 있다고 봅니다만.
<autowiz2011> 같은게 맞긴 합니다만...
<markers> 딱 정확히 저번주 목요일까지는 잘돼엇는데 ㅠ
<autowiz2011> 단순한 방화벽은 포트만 보는지라 , sftp 랑 구분을 못할텐데...
<autowiz2011> ssh 로 접근한상태에서
<autowiz2011> netstat -atunp | grep 22
<autowiz2011> 수시로 치면서
<autowiz2011> 다른 창으로 그 서버로 sftp 접속을 해보시면
<autowiz2011> tcp handshake 를 하다가 실패하는건지
<autowiz2011> 아무것도 봇받는건지 알 수 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz2011> 재부팅은 혹시 도움이 되지는 않던가요? 재부팅 불가이실려나...
<markers> 도저히 갑갑해서 일 시킨분께 물어보니 재부팅 권장하시네요 ;;
<autowiz2011> 중간에 ips 가 있으면
<autowiz2011> 특정 조건 (분당 몇회이상 로그인시도) 에서 전체 혹은 ip 가 일정시간동안
<autowiz2011> 차단 될 수 있습니다.
<markers> 그런가요;;
<autowiz2011> ips 는 아주 많은 일이 가능하기때문에 ...
<markers> 리눅스 왜 이렇게 어려운거죠... 네트워크가 어려운건가...
<razGon_Xch> 네트워크가 어려운거죠.
<autowiz2011> 네트워크 중에서 보안장비들이 하는일을 조금만 더 배우시면 됩니다.
<markers> hadoop 세팅해볼거라고 리눅스 건들고 잇는데 아오...머 되는게 하나도 없는거 같고..
<autowiz2011> 되게 되어있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우는 대충해도 되도록 하는데. 네트워크 구성과 보안때문에 힘들겠죠.
<autowiz2011> 조금 시간이 걸릴뿐입니다.
<markers> ubuntu server 설치를 햇엇는데 서버로 쓰기엔 우분투가 좋은건지도 모르겟네요;
<razGon_Xch> 그개념을 이해하는 게 힘들어요.
<razGon_Xch> markers, 서버의 가장 으뜸이 되는 덕목이 뭘까요?
<autowiz2011> 서빙
<autowiz2011> (아리따운 아가씨)
<markers> 서비스
<markers> ~_~;;
<razGon_Xch> 단순함입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아니 안정성입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이런 안정성은 단순함에서 나오죠.
<autowiz2011> 단순하면서 빠른 웹서버 그 뭐더라 ni뭐시기도 있지요
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 윈도우는 우리가 모르는 사이에 많은 것을 해주고 그리고 그것을 이용해서 사용하게 하고 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 엔진엑스요.
<razGon_Xch> nginx
<autowiz2011> 네 그거요...
<razGon_Xch> 그런점에서 리눅스는 그런 덕목을 갖추었습니다.
<autowiz2011> 외국 므흣한 사이트 중에 그거 쓰는곳이 있더군요...
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우와 리눅스 같이 켜놓구 있으면 장시간동안 한결같은 서비스를 해주는 곳은 리눅스입니다.
<autowiz2011> 503 에러와 함께 서버 이름이 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 재부팅을 해도 안되네요 ,,,,,
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 그렇게 하면 여러가지 면에서 떨어지죠.
<razGon_Xch> 실은 gui를 하면 안됩니다. 리소스 잡아먹으니 ...
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그게 기반이 되어서 gui로 개발되서 운영체제로 사용하는데 pc처럼 사용하는데는 힘든점이 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 이게 아직도 네트워크기반의 까칠한 면이 있어서.
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우는 로그인을 대부분 같이하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 1인 1로그인 1피시 형태면
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스는 설령 윈도우처럼 쓴다고 하더라도
<razGon_Xch> 다중로그인 1피시의 형태를 씁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 따라서 로그인에 따라서 권한을 상당히 제한을 해놓은 상태에서 시작합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우는 그런부분에 제약을 많이 푼상태에서 시작하고요.
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우는 그냥 암거나 로그인해도 자동으로 피시사용자에게 맞춰져서 누가 마이크로 소프트 사용하면 특별하게 설정하지 않는 이상은 마소오피스를 쓰게 합니다만.
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스는 친절하지 않아서 같이 쓸수 있다고 명령 세팅 안해주면 사용 못하게 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 계정에 따른 권한의 차이를 철저하게 차별을 두엇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 피시로 생각하지 말고 서버 그자체로 보면 마음이 편할겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드도 피시로 안보고 그냥 아이패드 그자체로 보면 마음이 편하지 않나요?
<razGon_Xch> 그건 아니겠구나..^^;;
<autowiz2011> 마커스님 찾아가서 도와드리고 싶네요.
<razGon_Xch> 저가형 안드로이드 패드가 29만원1
<razGon_Xch> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1426709
<autowiz2011> telnet 서버2 22 는 잘 되시겠지요 당연히
<markers> 아휴 ㅠㅠ 컴학도가 되기위해 왓는데 아는거는 하나도 없는거 같아요..
<razGon_Xch> markers, 그렇게 날새면서 배우는 겁니다.
<autowiz2011> 쌓고 쌓아서 올라가면 뭔가가 보이겠지요
<autowiz2011> 저는 너무 퍼널어놔서 쌓이지가 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 가끔은 다 포기하고 자다가 갑자기 번득이면서 컴을 만지는데 딱 될때 기쁨이란!!ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그러면서 해는 조금씩 밝아오고... 상쾌한 아침과 모닝커피...
<razGon_Xch> 기분이 아주 좋아집니다.ㅎ
<autowiz2011> 명작영화에 나오는... 그 세상을 다 가진 기분 ~~ *_*
<autowiz2011> 어쨋거나 2번서버도 2번서버 로컬에서는 잘 된다는거지요?
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 그랬어요.
<autowiz2011> 서버 1,2,3 이 같은 서브넷인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 우분투 처음 설치하는데. FTP서버 설정이 안되서 진짜 고민 많이 했는데.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2011> 테스트 서버 끼리도 sftp 에 문제가 있는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 나중에 알았죠. ftp계정이 우분투 계정과 동일하다는 것을.ㅋ
<autowiz2011> mysql 에 id 를 등록해서 ftp 서비스 하는방법도 how-to 로 나오곤 했었지요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<autowiz2011> 아악 졸리네요 퇴근 길에  맥슬 주슬 슬한슬잔들어하가고 들어가
<autowiz2011> 한글이랑 안친한 프로그램 이네요 글자가 깨지는걸 보니...
<autowiz2011> 퇴근하며 맥주한잔하고 집에가서 또 일해야 할거 같은 ㅋㅎㅋㅎ 아주 맨탈 불괴가 아니라 , 맨탈 폭발이 일어날거 같은 한해 네요...
<razGon_Xch> 주무세요
<markers> 아오..계시는분 있나여 ;ㅁ;
<markers> Seony님 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 12.04에서 http 파일 내에서   php 사용하려면 어디에 addtype을 건드려줘야하는거죠?
<Seony> markers: Hi
<Seony> 메시지를 보내신줄도 몰랐네요
<markers> ㅎㅎㅎ Seony님 거기는 몇시인가요
<Seony> 안녕하세요...
<Seony> markers: 흐... 외출 후 인제 복귀... 지금 1시 45분요
<Seony> kkimlabs: 계세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘은 어제보다 더욱더 쌀쌀하군요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ^^
<Seony> 음... 헤드헌팅 업체에서 전화왔네요. 어제 이력서 올렸는데 오늘 전화오다니...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 스카이프로 일단 인터뷰 좀 보자는데...
<samahui> 고급인력이시라 모셔가려는 곳이 많은지도...
<Seony> 문제는, 인터뷰 합격해도 미국본토로 뱅기타고 면접보러갈 돈도 없다는게 문제입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 고급이라뇨. 그냥 집에서 리눅스 좀 깨작대는 수준입니다.
<samahui> 걍 자책근무 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<samahui> 어떠세요?
<Seony> 지금 겨울인데 겨울옷도 없고...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 자택근무하면서 돈 많이 벌면 누가 마다하겠어요. 문제는 일이 잘 안되는게 문제지만..
<samahui> 요즘 미국쪽 개발사들은 재택근무 지향하는 업체가 많던데요
<Seony> 집에서 일을 해보니까, 일이 잘 안되요. 일은 역시 나가서 해야...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그건 그래요
<Seony> 옆에서 와이프 말시키죠, 친구들 전화오면 수다떨죠...
<Seony> 일하다 졸리면 그냥 침대 가서 자빠지고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배고프면 옆에서 간식 계속 줏어먹고...
<samahui> 저도 집에서 하면 중간중간 딴짓을 하게되요. 그래서 집에서는 보통 야간 아무것도 할게 없을만한 시간에 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 자료 좀 찾겠다고 웹브라우저 키면, 구글 옆에 보이는 뉴스가 자꾸 눈에 들어와서 어느샌가 나도모르게 뉴스를 보고잇꼬... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그건 회사라고 해도 마찬가지잖아요 그래서 회사에서 인터넷을 막아놓는 경우가 많죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 솔직히 사람이 일하는 시간이라는게 하루 종일 일한다해도 정말 효율적으로 잘되는건 몇시간안되는거 같아요
<Seony> 맞아요. 그래서 미국 회사들은 다들 다르겠지만, 보통 정시에 퇴근을 시켜요
<Seony> 남아봐야 일이 되는 건 아니니깐요..
<Seony> 정시에 퇴근을 하되, 집에서 일을 마무리를 짓든 뭘하든 각자 맡은 일은 알아서 책임을 지죠.
<Seony> 그래서 보통 집에서 다들 일할껄요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그게 났죠
<samahui> 저희 회사도 연구소 만은 그런식으로 운영해요
<samahui> 출퇴근 시간 자율에
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-20
<samahui> 업무 내용만으로 평가하죠
<samahui> 다만 ... 전 팀장달고부터 ㅜㅜ 개인시간이 줄어들어가요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 부장되면... 아마도 저녁 시간까지 없어지겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 여기가 딱 한가지 그나마 나은건, 경력이 오래됐다고 다 관리직은 안시켜요.
<samahui> 접대다 뭐다
<Seony> 본인이 프로그래밍 하고싶으면 계속 프로그래머로서의 직책을 지켜주죠..
<samahui> 저희도 그런건 아니지만
<samahui> 새로 올라오는 사람들도 많고
<samahui> 무엇보다 윗선이 관리직으로 가는걸 더 좋아할거라는 생각을 가지고 있죠
<samahui> 전 반대로 늙어죽을때까지 개발업무만 하고 싶은데
<Seony> 일 잘해서 프로젝트 매니져 해보라고 하면, 난 그런거 복잡해서 싫다고... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스카이프로 인터뷰 보자더니, 전화하니까 안받는 이 황당한 경우가...
<Seony> 근데 헤드헌팅 업체가 한국회사에요...
<Seony> 미국계는 오늘 아침 자다가 잠결에 받아서, 왠 스팸전화인줄 알고 끊어버렸는데...
<Seony> 아 좀 아쉽네..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은 결과 얻으시길... 전 잠시 일 좀 하다가 올께요.
<samahui> 좋은 하루 되세요.
<Seony> 수고하세요
<JukDol2> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JukDol2> 넵
<JukDol2> 어제 우분투는 설치를 다 했어요.
<JukDol2> 한글이 잘 나오는것도 확인 되었고요.
<JukDol2> 예전에 훼도라(?) 썼을때에는 테마 같은거 지원 하던데, 우분투에는 테마가 없나 봐요.
<JukDol2> 창닫기 버튼이 오른쪽에 있어서 매우 불편하네요.
<Seony> 원래 창닫기 버튼이 오른쪽에 있찌않나요?
<JukDol2> 아..왼쪽이네요.
<JukDol2> 왼쪽에 있어서 매우 불편하더라고요.
<JukDol2> 훼도라 에서는 테마 바꾸면 버튼 위치도 바뀌던데, 우분투에는 없더라고요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 왼쪽에 있는건 아마 맥을 좀 따라했을 거에요
<JukDol2> 컥
<JukDol2> 리눅스와 맥은 똑같은 건가요??
<Seony> 아뇨 다르죠
<Seony> 전체적으로 우분투 테마 자체가 맥에서 따온게 좀 많더라구요...
<JukDol2> 아..
<JukDol2> 테마를 맥 과 비슷하게 꾸민거군요?
<JukDol2> 오늘은 12.10 테마를 바꿀 수 있는 방법을 찾아 봐야 겟어요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 테마 검색하면 나오지 않아요?
<Seony> 예전에는 많이 있었는데, 배포판 업글되면서 방식이 바뀐건가...
<JukDol2> 음..아직 잘 모르겠어요. 기본적으로 포함 되어 있을줄 알았는데,
<JukDol2> 시스펨 설정 -> 모양 가 봐도 테마 변경은 안되더라고요.
<Seony> 기본적으로 여러개가 포함되어있진 않을 거에요. 아마 별도로 테마 파일을 받으셔야할 거에요
<JukDol2> 훼도라 썼을땐 모양 꾸미는게 좀 자유 로웠는데, 우분투는 고정적인가봐요.
<JukDol2> 아..받아야 하는군요.
<JukDol2> apt-cache search 로 검색해 보면 나오겟죠?
<Seony> 페도라나 기타 배포판은 리눅스 답게 자율성을 보존해줬는데, 우분투가 10.04부터는 다소 뭐랄까... 기업에서 생산되는 제품 같은 이미지를 보여주기 시작한 거 같아요
<JukDol2> 아...
<JukDol2> 제 놋북에 젠투 리눅스 설치를 해도 될까요?
<JukDol2> i5, 4G램, 200기가 하드
<Seony> 뭘 걱정하시는데요? ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 과 선배가 드라이버 설치 뭐 이런거 삽질 해야 한다고 해서 그런거 안하려면 우분투 설치 하라고 권해 주셨거든요.
<JukDol2> 리눅스에서 드라이버 설치 할줄 몰라서요...
<Seony> 성능을 말씀하시고자 한다면, 저 정도는 이미 과분하다못해 수퍼컴퓨터 수준이구요 ㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스를 아직 잘 모르신다면, 아직은 젠투의 젠자도 안꺼내시는게 좋아요
<JukDol2> 그..그렇군요.
<JukDol2> 목표는 젠투
<Seony> 젠투는, 왠만큼 써도 피곤하거든요..
<JukDol2> 현실은 우분투
<JukDol2> 어제랑은 조금 달라 졌네요. 어제는 현실이 윈도우7 이었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스에 대한 구조라던가 하는 것들이 익숙해지면 바로 시작해보세요. 그렇게 많이 어렵진 않은데, 평소 개인시간이 많이 없으면 좀 피곤해요
<Seony> 내가 컴퓨터를 쓰는건지, 컴퓨터가 날 쓰는건지 모를 정도로..
<JukDol2> 네, 알겠습니다. ^^
<JukDol2> 오늘은 우분투 테마 바꾸는거에 열중 해야 겠어요.
<Seony> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/quantal/themes-tweaks/
<JukDol2> 찾았습니다.
<JukDol2> 돌아댕기다가
<JukDol2> 우연히 누군가의 포스팅을 봤는데
<JukDol2> 리눅스 민트 라고
<JukDol2> 있더라고요. 제가 원하던 UI를 가진 리눅스!!!
<JukDol2> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<JukDol2> MATE 데스크탑 환경 인가요? 이거 마음에 드네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> Cinnamon 데탑 환경도 이쁘네요. ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 우분투의 유니티에는 적응을 몬하겠네요. 휴~~
<Seony> 민트는 우분투를 개조한 거에요
<Seony> 내부는 우분투랑 거의 똑같고, 겉에 보여지는 부분에 대해서만 좀 다르니까 외관이 중요하시다면 민트를 쓰시는 것도 나쁘지 않겠네요
<JukDol2> 어? 근데요...
<JukDol2> 그럼 우분투에 데스크탑 환경 관리자? 이것만 더 설치해서 쓰면 민트랑 똑같은거 아닌가요?
<jyp_cloud> 리눅스민트 졸라 느리더라구요.. 왜그런지 모르겠는데
<jyp_cloud> 레파지토리도 팡팡 터지고
<jyp_cloud> 저는 Ubuntu GNOME remix에 꽃혔는데 이것도 괜찮아요
<JukDol2> 조금 전에 ISO 이미지 받아서...
<JukDol2> VMware 에서 돌려 봤더니
<JukDol2> 리파지토리가 죽었는지,
<JukDol2> 로컬라이제이션 관련 패키지 다운로드 받다가 실채 뜨더라고요.
<jyp_cloud> 그러더라구요. kr.archive.ubuntu-가 안되고 archive.ubuntu-만 되요
<jyp_cloud> 여튼 이래저리 카오스라서 이번에 밀어버리고 Ubuntu GNOME remix쓰는데
<jyp_cloud> GNOME3가 딱 제스타일이라 맘에드는듯...
<jyp_cloud> unity따위...
<JukDol2> Ubuntu GNOME remix 이것도 기존 12.10 에 비해서 나은 모습이군요.
<JukDol2> jyp_cloud: 혹시, 상단에 메뉴를 아래로 내릴 수 있나요?
<jyp_cloud> 시도해보지 않아서 모르겠군요. 가능하지않을까요?
<jyp_cloud> 집에 쓰는 데탑에서 쓰는지라 확인해볼 방법이 없군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<JukDol2> 전형적인 과거의 스타일을 존경(?) 하다 보니...
<jyp_cloud> [..]
<JukDol2> 예전에 그놈2 까지는 써 봤습니다.
<jyp_cloud> Dock이라면 아래로 내리고 쓰고있어요
<jyp_cloud> 저는 GNOME1.4부터 써오고있슴다...-,.-
<JukDol2> 그 뒤로는 그놈이나 크데 나 그놈쉘, 유니티, 뭐 이따위껄로 인해서 적응을 못하겠더라고요.
<JukDol2> 아..성격 같아서는 fluxbox 같은걸 쓰면 좋겟는데요...
<JukDol2> 그놈의 거는 손이 많이 가서...
<JukDol2> ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<JukDol2> 말씀해주신 그놈 리뮉수 아..지금 다운로드 받아서 vmware 에서 테스트 해 봐야 겟어요.
<jyp_cloud> 그런가여? 오히려 플박같은게 더 커스터마이제이션하고싶어서 하루가 없어지던데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JukDol2> 네
<JukDol2> 그 이유로 안썼죠.
<JukDol2> 노트북 사양이 후졌던 예전엔 썼었으나, 지금은 노트북 사양이 그리 나쁘지 않아서요.
<JukDol2> 그놈 리믹스 토런트파일로 열심히 다운로드 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 젠쟝..시드가 없네요. ㅠㅠ
<jyp_cloud> ㅎㅎ
<jyp_cloud> 그거 짜증나요...ㅎㅎ;;
<jyp_cloud> 그래도 그나마 토렌트가 나아요
<jyp_cloud> 가만히있으면 속도가 갑자기 오를꺼에요 [..]
<jyp_cloud> 한국 미러가 없더라구요 누가 꾸준히 미러좀 안해주나
<JukDol2> 점심 먹을때도 되었으니, 그냥 둬 봐야죠.
<JukDol2> 노트북 만 아니면, 걍...데비안을 쓸 텐데요. 휴...
<JukDol2> 노트북 드라이버 삽질이 두려워서...ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 훼도라 쓸 적에 노트북 드라이버 삽질 로 인해 알지도 못하는 외쿡 사이트가서 기웃거리고...뭐 하는 짓인지...
<JukDol2> 망할 유니티...
<JukDol2> 야호!! 10주 2일 후면 저도 우분투 12.10 그놈 리믹스를 쓸 수 있습니다!!
<JukDol2> 5일 8시간으로 줄어 듬
<JukDol2> 으흐~~
<jyp_cloud> 점점 빨라질꺼에여 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요^^ 전 오늘은 회의때문에 늦어서 이제 가네요.
<sungyo> .
<sungyo> 12.04에서 http 파일 내에서   php 사용하려면 어느파일에서 addtype을 건드려줘야하는거죠?
<JukDol2> 12주 2일...속도가 ㅎㄷㄷ 이네요. ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 팔레스타인이랑 이스라엘이랑 또 한판 붙네요.
<JukDol2> 32비트는 쓰는 사람이 적어서 인지 시드가 거의 없네요.
<JukDol2> 64비트는...조금 전 부터 받기 시작 했는데, 30% 넘어 갔고요...
<sungyo> 어떤걸 받으시는데요?
<JukDol2> 우분투 12.10 그놈 리믹스 요
<JukDol2> 테스트 해보고 집에가서 설치 하려고요.
<JukDol2> VMware 에 설치 해서 모냥 한번보고...
<JukDol2> 집에가서 설치
<JukDol2> 어제 우분투 12.10은 그 망할 유니티 인터페이스 때문에...
<JukDol2> 좌절을 했더랩니다. 예전에 쓰던 그놈 2.0 과 같은 UI가 좋은데 말이죠.
<sungyo> 그놈 클레식이요?
<sungyo> 윈도우처럼 왼쪽끝에 누르면 트리구조로 쪽~ 나오는거요.
<sungyo> 저는 유니티에 적응해버렸어요. 오히려 단순해서 트리구조를 열었을때 머리아픈게 없어 좋더라구요.
<Seony> 아... 내일 프리젠테이션 있는데 은근 스트레스네요. 아마 한시간이나 해야할텐데...
<autowiz2011> 요즘 하와이 날씨는 어떤가요?
<autowiz2011> 동남아는 우기 시작한다고 했던거 같은데
<sungyo> 학교에서 하시는거이세요?
<autowiz2011> 자카르타는 32/25 이러고 있고
<Seony> 네 학교에서...
<Seony> 하와이는 낮엔 덥고 밤에는 시원해요
<autowiz2011> 서울은 8/-1 정도인가..
<Seony> 요즘 좀 추워서... 밤에는 22도 정도..
<Seony> 이불 2개 덮고 자야디오ㅛ
<sungyo> 이불 2개 덮고 주무셔야 한다길래 영하 22도인줄 알았어요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 습도가 적어서 그 정도만 해도 감기 걸려요. 특전사들 훈련하다 18도에 얼어죽은 얘기 못들어보셨죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 습도가 적은 상태에서 바람이 강하게 불면 무쟈게 추워요....
<sungyo> 예. 못들어봤는데 실제사례가 있나보군요.
<Seony> 여기도 18도까지 내려가면 전기장판 꺼내야되요
<autowiz2011> ㅎㅎ 캐나다 사시던분은 정말 많이 춥다하면 -20 도 정도 다만 바람이 별로 안불어서 체감온도는 -10 정도
<Seony> 캐나다는 뭐... 전체 땅 덩어리 중에서 사람 사는데가 10% 밖에 안된다잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 필리핀에서 살때는 습도가 강해서그랬는지, 16정도는 떨어져야 '싸늘'하다고 했거든요.
<sungyo> 나머지는 다 '나무'와 '산'ㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 외쿡을 가본적이 없어서...
<JukDol2> 다른나라 구경 가보고 싶은데...제 돈내고 가기에는 힘들고..
<JukDol2> 회사일로나 좀가봤으면 좋겠네요.
<sungyo> Senoy:   html에서 php 돌리려면 12.04에서는 어느파일을 만줘져야 하는지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<autowiz2011> http://www.dip.or.kr/open_content/sub.php?menuIdx=52&page=/pages/bbs/view.php&a_idx=I_040204163945&b_num=1446
<autowiz2011> 대구에서 하는 행사라는데
<autowiz2011> 홍보좀 부탁드립니다. 굽신굽신 앱 개발 및 창업 관련 강의 입니다.
<JukDol2> 리붓 붸붸~~
<Seony> sungyo: 그냥 기본으로 되잖아요
<Seony> 아.. 확장자가 html일 때를 말씀하시는거군요
<Seony> 그거는 libapache php 모듈설정파일 건드리면 되는데... 잠시만요
<Seony>  /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf 이 파일 여셔서,
<sungyo> 예.
<Seony> <FilesMatch "\.html$"> 라는 내용으로 해서 <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$"> 랑 내용 똑같이 작성해서 넣으세요.
<Seony> 그리고서 아파치 Reload 하시면 되는데... 잘 되죠? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> filematch에서 에러나서 지금 살펴보고잇어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 파일 내용을 통째로 붙여드릴께요
<DarkCircle> 웬지 영어로 멘붕할 써니옹의 모습이 상상되는중
<DarkCircle> 말씀하시다 갑자기 머릿속이 멍 해지면서 머리를 잡고 (응?)
<Seony> sungyo: http://pastebin.com/p73QvQm8
<Seony> DarkCircle: ㅎㅎ 그래서 멘붕할 걸로 예상하셨군요..
<Seony> 저는 다른 것 때문에 고민이었는데 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<Seony> 딴 애들은 20분 30분만 발표하면 되는데, 우리꺼는 왜 그리 질문이 많은지...
<Seony> 한 시간 동안 프리젠테이션하면 디게 힘들거든요..
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 저도 우분투 세미나때 한시간 하니까요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 굇수님들은 2시간 30분하죠
<DarkCircle> (무서움....)
<Seony> 그것도 프리젠테이션 다 끝나고 질문하는 게 아니라, 중간중간에 계속 질문을 날려요
<DarkCircle> 앉아있는것도 힘든데 서서 ...
<Seony> 그래서 발표가 당최 끝이 안보여요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 사실상 수업진행이죠 (...)
<Seony> 하긴 딴애들 프로젝트가 조냉 허접하긴 해요...
<Seony> 아마 교수가 은근히 실망했을지도...
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 상황이라면 크크
<DarkCircle> 웬지 질문을 안날려주는게 예의인것같..
<DarkCircle> 근데 질문을 안하면 내 점수가 아깝고
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 덕분인지는 몰라도, 교수가 나보고 같이 뭣 좀 하자네요...
<Seony> 대체 날 뭘보고 그랬는지... 아는것도 쥐뿔도 없는데..
<DarkCircle> 아마 다른 학생들보단 그래도 가망성이 보여서?
<Seony> 자기 사무실 와서 커피 타달라는 걸꺼에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 모닝커피야 나쁘진 않죠 크크
<DarkCircle> 알랑방구에 점수좀 더 주십쇼 (궁시렁)
<Seony> 커피셔틀로 보직변경 해야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 점수와 커피셔틀의 딜인갘ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 교수님이 전산과 학장이라서 좀 파워가 있을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 오오 멋지네요
<JukDol2> 설치 할때 키보드 레이아웃 뭘로 골라야해요?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 US 키보드로 찍으세요
<Seony> 아마도 US
<DarkCircle> 설정은 나중에 하셔도 됩니둥
<JukDol2> 한국어 있는데요..
<nanun> 12.04, 12.10 에서 cups 문제 해결하신 분 계신가요?, canon MF8000 쓰고 있습니다만, 12.04로 넘어오면서 cups 문제가 생기네요
<JukDol2> 거기에 보니까
<DarkCircle> 어차피 한국 키보드 자체가 US키보드 가지고 그대로 쓰는거라 (글씨만 따로 찍어줄뿐)
<JukDol2> 101키 104키
<JukDol2> 하고...
<samahui> 한국 104키 해도 되고 미국해도 되요
<sungyo> Seony: 아 됬어요.*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<JukDol2> 그냥 '한국어' 가 있네요.
<DarkCircle> 한국어 랑 US랑 별 차이 없어요 크크
<samahui> 기본적으로 미국 키보드 레이아웃이 우리나라에 나와있는 레이아웃이랑 같아요
<Seony> sungyo: 그냥 붙여넣으신거죠?
<DarkCircle> 오른쪽 알트키를 어떻게 쓰느냐만 다를뿐.
<JukDol2> 노트북인데
<JukDol2> 어떤거 골라야 할까요?
<sungyo> vi로 열어서 제가 쳔헣은거랑 뭐가다른지 살펴보고 수정했어요.
<samahui> 그냥 미국하라니까요
<DarkCircle> 네 노트북이라도 그냥 쓰시면 돼요
<sungyo> 제가 쳐넣은거랑,
<samahui> 제가 지금 TP씁니다
<JukDol2> 그냥 '한국어' 아니면 '한국어 101/104키 호환'
<samahui> 노트북이요
<samahui> 미국 이요~~~
<DarkCircle> 한국어밖에 없다면 101/104키 호환 쓰시면 되고
<JukDol2> 넵 나중에...문제 없는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 미국것도 있다면 미국을 고르시는게 좋아요 .
<JukDol2> 우분투 설치 다 하고...
<Seony> Y랑 Z의 위치가 다른 키보드를 보셔야 그냥 US랑 한국어랑 같다는 걸 알수있는데...
<DarkCircle> 네 전혀 문제 없습니다.
<JukDol2> 한국어가 안써진다는가/
<JukDol2> 네..그럼 '한국어' 로 하겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 심지어 일본어 키보드 보시면
<DarkCircle> 아마 멘붕하실텐데 ㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 아낙 저 바보 아니에요
<Seony> 설마, 키보드에 한국어 새겨져있다고 한국어가 입력된다고 생각하시는 건 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 일본어 키보드는 써보셨겠구나 ..
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 일본어 키보드는 안써봤는데요
<DarkCircle> 특수문자 괴발개발 ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> 그리스어 키보드도 좋아요~ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 리눅스 설치를 잘 안해봐서요
<Seony> 독일 키보드도 특수문자 완전 뒤죽박죽이에요..
<DarkCircle> 코딩하다 진짜 멘붕합니다.
<JukDol2> 우분투는 이번이 세번째...
<DarkCircle> 왜 바로 옆나라인데 키보드가 이따구!? 하면서 집어 던지고 싶죠 (...)
<samahui> 어짜피 설치하고 언어팩키지 다시 업그레이드 해줘야 정상되는데 뭘 키보드 따위에서 걱정하십니까 ㅋ ㅋ
<JukDol2> 엊그제 한번(실패), 어제 한번(반만 성공 유니티 때문에 개망), 오늘 한번
<samahui> 걍 미국이나 한국104키호환중 하고 싶은거 골라 하시면 됩니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 언어 패키지까지 설치해야 그게 제대로 설치가 되는거네요 크크
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 호..혹시 젠투사용자 아니세요?
<JukDol2> 인터넷에서 비슷한 아이디 본거 같아서요. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 젠투씁니다 :P
<JukDol2> 과 선배가 '진정 리눅스를 제대로 알고 배우고 싶다면, 젠투 리눅스 부터 시작 해라." 라고 해서 여기저기 검색하고 설치하다가 매번 설치 못했거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 맥빠가 됐죠 (...)
<JukDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> Seony / \-_-/ 만세!
<DarkCircle> (방장 찬양)
<JukDol2> 그럼 진정한 젠투 사용자는 없는건가용??
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> JukDol2: 젠투부터 시작해라라는 의미는요,
<DarkCircle> 방장님도 프비, 젠투, 쓰시다 요새 맥 쓰시는중
<sungyo> 아 맥....( _ _)
<JukDol2> 우분투 설치가 진행 되었습니다.
<JukDol2> Seony: 네
<Seony> 덧셈뺄셈도 모르는 사람한테, 내가 수학을 사랑하는 사람인데, 수학을 알고싶으면 미적분부터 해라 라는 말이랑 똑같은 거에요
<sungyo> ㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㅋㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<JukDol2> 헐...
<JukDol2> 과 선배가 추천해주길래
<JukDol2> 젠투가 좋은건줄 알았죠.
<Seony> 어디 말 같지도 않은 소리에 현혹되지 마시구요 ㅋ
<JukDol2> 그런데 보니까 전혀 안그렇더라고요. 그래서 저는 제가 리눅스를 잘 몰라서 그런가 보다 하고 있었죠.
<samahui> 전 후배들한테 걍 민트나 우분투 써라 라고 하는데요
<Seony> 그냥 쓰기쉬운 우분투부터 해보세요...
<DarkCircle> 일단 레드햇 우분투 어느정도 다룰줄 아시면 그떄 젠투 넘어가셔도 좋습니다. 아니면 슬랙웨어라든가 ...
<sungyo> 젠투부터 시작하라는 말은요, 독일어 시작하는 사람에게 궤테의 파우스트가 재미나니 그걸 한번 원서로 읽어봐라 하는것이랑도 같을거 같아요.
<samahui> 귀찮은거 안하는게 났다 라고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 솔직히, 젠투를 쓸 줄 알아도 안쓰는 사람이 더 많은 판에...
<JukDol2> 저 같은 초짜는 안되겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 전 슬랙쓰다 젠투 넘어간 케이스이기 때문에 우분투나 레드햇의 "일상적인" 꼬임 현상을 모르고 지냅니다만
<DarkCircle> 젠투에서 멘붕 한달 하면 아마 젠투 갖다버려 라고 말씀하실걸요 크크
<JukDol2> 예전에 훼도라 몇번 써본적 밖에 없다가, 엊그제는 우분투 설치 겨우 완료 하고 나니 한국어가 문제고, 어제는 유니티 라는 그 UI 때문에 망했죠.
<sungyo> 제..젠투에서도 GU
<JukDol2> 오늘은 이 채널에서 놀다가 보니 우분투 그놈 리믹스 라는게 있다 해서 그거 설치해보는 중입니다.
<sungyo> GUI를 돌릴수있는거죠?
<samahui> 리눅스를 배우려면 젠투를 써라가 아니라.. GUI환경을 버리고 콘솔을 써라 라고 해줘야죠
<DarkCircle> 유니티가 엄한방향으로 가는건 맞긴 한데 유니티는 사실 얼마전의 그 상태만으로도 충분히 만족할 수 있었을듯?
<JukDol2> 아..젠투는 GUI가 없나 봐요.
<JukDol2> 그럼 더더욱이 쓰면안되겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 있죠.
<JukDol2> 무섭..무섭...
<Seony> 있는데 그 GUI도 직접 조립...
<JukDol2> 과 선배 만나면 따져야 겠어요.
<DarkCircle> DVD로 있긴 합니다만 크크
<sungyo> 서..설치가 아니라 조립이라 표현하시네요.
<DarkCircle> DVD별로 효용성 없습니다.
<JukDol2> 조립요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 젠투도 서리 문서 여러번 봤는데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 미니멀로 놓고 바닥부터 컴파일하는게 더 편하달까 ..
<JukDol2> 이해 불가
<DarkCircle> 뭐...
<DarkCircle> http://wiki.gentoo.or.kr/index.php/Trans:GentooHandbook
<DarkCircle> 이런것 말씀하시는?
<JukDol2> 여튼 일단 다른 리눅스라도 몇번 쓰다가 보면 좀 나아 지겠죠.
<JukDol2> 어?
<sungyo> 젠투 핸드북이 마치 '전투 핸드북'으로 보이는 이유는 뭘까요....??
<JukDol2> 이건 처음 보는 문서 같은데요.
<JukDol2> 젠투쩜 오알쥐 에서 봤던거랑 비슷하긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 구글 검색하면 다 나오는 문서일텐데요
<JukDol2> sungyo: 필드 메뉴얼
<Seony> 젠투도 써볼려면 Stage1부터 해봐야하는데... 이것도 모르는 사람은 설치부터 1주일... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 번역 문서입니다. 공식 Translator 자리를 못얻어서 저기에 번역했죠.
<JukDol2> 그런데, 저는 안되겠네요.
<JukDol2> 어려워요.
<DarkCircle> 물론 아마 저런식으로 번역하라고 하면 아무도 번역 안할텐데요. 저거 정도면 충분히 알기 쉽게 번역했다고 봅니다.
<JukDol2> 젠투 리눅스 관련 해서 일단 과 선배 한테 따져보고
<sungyo> 정말로 이거 한번 하고 나면 리눅스의 '구조'는 훤히 보이겠는걸요.
<JukDol2> 시작 해야 겠네요.
<JukDol2> 초짜들은 우분투 부터 시작 하겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 내용 자체가 워낙 하드코어하기 때문에 게시판에 분명 언급했는데 잔인하게 가차없이 질문하라고 ..
<JukDol2> 헐...리눅스 구조...
<Seony> sungyo: 도사됩니다
<sungyo> 하...하드웨어가 아니라 하드코어...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 리눅스로 밥 벌어 먹고 살것도 아닌데, 도사가 되야할 필요가..ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 젠투쪽 커뮤니티는, 어지간한 수준의 질문은 웹서핑 안하고 햇다가 대놓고 욕먹을 정도라... ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 과목중에 리눅스 과목이 있어서 훼도라 설치 해보고
<JukDol2> 노트북에 훼도라 설치 했다가 이거저거 안되서 하다보니
<JukDol2> 과 선배가 추천해준 리눅스가 젠투네요.
<Seony> 젠투로 서버 운영하는 사례가 거의 없다는 점만 봐도 알 수 있죠..
<JukDol2> 저 같은 초짜에겐 젠투에 비하면 우분투가 훨 좋네요.
<DarkCircle> 거의 없는 이유가 메인터넌스를 할 수 있는 수준의 기술을 갖춘 엔지니어가 많지 않기 때문이기도 하지만
<sungyo> 가희 하드코어적이라 할수 있네요.
<JukDol2> 돌아 다니다가 봤는데, 젠투는 설치 자체 가 하드코어 라는 말이 맞네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 더더욱 문제되는건 메인터넌스에 투자하는 시간이 너무 오래걸린다는거죠 :S
<Seony> 게다가 구조를 빠삭하게 아는 사람이 아니면 보안에 노출되기가 너무 쉽구요....
<DarkCircle> 21세기에 닭발 하나로 프로그램을 설치하는 마당에 컴파일이라니 아마 직장에서 시키면 대부분 안하려고 할듯.
<Seony> 오버레이나 이런거 잘못 만졌다간 시스템 완전 갈아엎어야하고...
<sungyo> 나중에 정말~정말~정말~ 시간이 남아서, 리눅스를 삽들고 깊~게 파보고 싶으면 한번 발을 담가봐야겠어요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 emerge -eDN world 라든가 ...
<JukDol2> 시킨다고 하면 그것도 이상한데요. 남이 만들어 놓은 소스를 내가 컴파일 해서 쓰는 기분이...
<Seony> 젠투 해보고 LFS 하고나면 진짜 리눅스 도사됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 시스템을 바닥부터 갈아 엎습니다.
<Seony> 저는 LFS해본지 너무 오래되서 다 까먹었어요
<sungyo> LFS는 누구시죠?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐 우분투도 페도라도 남이 만들어놓은 소스를 컴파일한걸 쓰는거죠
<JukDol2> 저는 굳이 리눅스 계통으로 나갈게 아니라서...설치 해서 사용정도만 하면 될듯 싶기도 해요.
<Seony> Linux From Scrath
<Seony> Linux From Scratch
<DarkCircle> 다만 컴파일을 한 상태에서 나온다는게 다른점이고요
<JukDol2> PHP 수업 하고 리눅스가 묶여 있어서 지금은 어쩔 수 없이 해야 하는 상황이라 여기저기 들쑤시고 댕기고 있죠. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 설치 사용정도라면 그냥 우분투 추천합니다 크크
<JukDol2> 망할 과선배....ㅡ_ㅡ;
<sungyo> 리눅스를 통한 서버관리를 업을 삼을것이라면, 한번은 지나가보는게 좋겠어요. 물론..하드고어적이겠지만요.ㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 하드코어를 별로 안 좋아 해서요. 야동도 하드코어물은 안 봅니다.
<sungyo> php에서 텍스트파일 내용을 변수에 담으려면  include로 안되나요?
<Seony> 파일 내용은 include로 하는게 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> $a = include("ex1_1.php");
<Seony> fopen으로 열어서 변수에 담으세요..
<JukDol2> 되지 않나요??
<sungyo> 넵~
<JukDol2> 안되는군요. ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 다른 리눅스들은 대부분 설치가 편한데 젠투는 왜 이리 설치를 어렵게 만들어 놨을까요? 생각하다 보니 궁금하네요...
<JukDol2> 다른 리눅스라고 해 봐야 훼도라 하고 우분투 설치만 해 봤지만...
<Seony> 그런걸 원하는 사람을 위해 만든거니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> JulDol2 / 러닝 리눅스라든지 96년대 중후반에 나온 슬랙웨어 계열 설치 안내서 보시면 젠투에 적응하는데 별로 시간 안걸립니다
<JukDol2> 그런걸 원하는 사람들이 있군요. ㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 하드코어를 즐기는(?) 사람들.
<JukDol2> 무섭네요. ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 근데 21세기엔 그런게 굳이 필요가 ...
<Seony> 젠투 쓴다고 우월감에 젠부심 쩌는 사람들도 있어요
<JukDol2> 슬랙웨어...는 처으믇ㄹ어봐요
<JukDol2> 정말 종류가 많군요.,
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 커스터마이징을 하고 싶어서 그런진 모르겠는데 젠투에는 USE 플래그라고 기능 추가용 키워드 저장 변수가 있어요
<DarkCircle> 모르면 그냥 변수 막 추가하거든요. 이래버리면 최적화가 안됨.
<Seony> USE플래그 진짜 골치아픈데...
<Seony> 넣어야할지 빼야할지, 빼면 괜찮을지...
<JukDol2> 모..모르는이야기...
<JukDol2> 딴철 =3=3=3
<DarkCircle> 플래그를 넣어야 하는 상황인데 컴파일에러가 곳곳에서 나면 빼야될 수밖에 없는 경우가 생겨요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 프로그램에 기능이 임베딩이 안됨.
<JukDol2> 우분투 그놈 리믹스 설치가 완료 되었습니다
<Seony> JukDol2: 글이 좀 긴데, 젠투에 관심있으면 읽어보세요. https://kldp.org/node/81215
<Seony> 한창 떠들썩했던 글이에요...
<JukDol2> 넵
<DarkCircle> 가령 플러그인을 설치해야 한다거나 ... 프로그램에서 정말 필요로 하는 기능을 프로그램과 같이 컴파일해야 한다거나 ..
<JukDol2> 감사합니다.
<sungyo> http://mahakala.egloos.com/4165300
<Seony> 전 잠시...
<JukDol2> 아..설치를 마친 우분투 그놈 리믹스...이것도 UI가 영 적응 몬하겠네요.
<JukDol2> 그놈2 썼을때로 돌아 가고 싶은데...ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 링크의 글은 젠투는 서버용 이라고 말하는거 같아요. 일반인들이 쉽게 다가갈수 없다는건 범용적이지 못하다는건데...살아 남아 있는걸 보면, 정녕 하드코어(?)를 즐기는분들을 위한것 같네요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그놈2 계량해서 쓰는 우분투가 민트 리눅스죠.
<samahui> 걍 민튼 mate쓰세요
<sungyo> 로그인창에서 그놈 클래식을 선택해보셍쇼.
<JukDol2> 아무래도 그래야 겠어요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 외근댕기올께요. 농땡이 실컷 피울수 있을듯해서 기쁜마음으로 다녀오겠습니당
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 즐거운마음으로 외근 고고싱~!
<JukDol2> 레파지터리가 다운이 되는게 문젠데..ㅎㄷㄷ
<JukDol2> 일반리눅스 설치 해서 mate 를 설치 할 순 없는 건가요?
<sungyo> 민트 메이트는, 우분투의 cli기반에 unity 대신 그놈을 올린것이거든요.
<sungyo> 지금 설치하신 그놈 리믹스는 '그놈쉘'일테고, 아마 거기에 '그놈클레식'도 같이 들어가 있을거에요. 그걸 선택해서 사용해보세요.
<JukDol2> 아...그놈 2가 그립습니다. ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 선택방법은 '로그아웃'후에 사용자 밑에 패스워드 치는 창, 그 창에 '사용자'이름 오른쪽에 '동그란원'을 누르면 트레이가 촤락~ 열리는데, 거기서 '그놈 클레식'을 선택하시면 될꺼에요.
<JukDol2> 그놈 쉘 써 보니, ...예전에 그놈2 에서는 작업표시줄(?) 같은 것도 제가 원하는 위치에 올릴 수 있는데,
<sungyo> 그놈2 -> 그놈 클레식(맞나?)
<JukDol2> 완전 고정에 바탕화면 같은것도 없고
<DarkCircle> 다나와 아시죠?
<sungyo> 로그아웃 한번 해보세요.
<JukDol2> 바탕화면에서 마우스 오른쪽 벝느 눌러고 메뉴도 안나오고.
<DarkCircle> 다나와서버 젠투입니다.
<sungyo> danawa.com??
<JukDol2> 다나와 알죠
<sungyo> 오오, 그렇군요.
<JukDol2> 아...젠투요...
<JukDol2> 서버용이군요.
<DarkCircle> 요새는 어떻게 되고 있는지 모르겠는데
<JukDol2> 데탑용은 아닌듯.
<DarkCircle> 메인은 젠투로 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 전 젠투를 데탑으로 쓰고 있구요 :P
<JukDol2> 저는 눈팅만 몇번 하고 설치 한번인가 하다가 포기 했어요. 어려워서요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> (멘붕하는소리  (-  - 3 ) ??)
<JukDol2> 노력이라도 해 봤으니 뭐 좋은 경험 했다 쳐야죠.
<sungyo> DarkCircle : 운전대를 어떤걸 올리셨나요? 그놈 쓰세요?
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 정녕, 젠투를 가장 손쉽게 단순하게 설치 할 수는 없는 건가요??
<sungyo> 젠투에 너무 목메지 마세요.^^;;;;
<JukDol2> 아까 링크의 문서를 읽어 보니
<JukDol2> 살짝 호기심이 더 더해지네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 그리고 http://jswlinux.tistory.com/36 보니 전직 은행원 이었던 분들도 설치 하는데, 저는 컴터관련 학과 인데 설치 못하는게 이상해서요.
<DarkCircle> 운전대라 함은? 아 xfce씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 젠투를 가장 손쉽고 단순하게 설치하는 방법이라
<DarkCircle> 돈주고 사람 시키면 됩니다. 가장 간단한 방법이죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 기다리면 되는 ..
<JukDol2> ...
<JukDol2> 은행원 보다 못한 컴퓨터 학과 네요. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 음 그런데 은행원이 컴퓨터랑 전혀 관련이 없다고 생각하신다면 무리예요. 오히려 업무상으로는 샷다 내려가면 돈계산하고 이런걸 사람손이랑 기계를 총동원하여 그날 총계를 일일히 계산하지만 컴퓨터 없으면 은행 업무가 안돌아갑니다. 어쩌면 컴퓨터학과에서 프로그래밍 얘기하는것보단 더욱 프랙티컬하다고 볼 수 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 특히나 은행업무는 반올림 이런거 웬만해선 허용 안하기 때문에 오차에도 굉장히 민감하고요.
<DarkCircle> 돈계산 잘못하면 퇴근 못하는 동네가 은행입니다. 그걸 하는데 컴퓨터를 필수적인 도구로 사용하죠.
<sungyo> 전직은행원 ->  Seony님.
<sungyo> 이미 은행일하시기 전부터도 리눅스를 해오셨죠./
<sungyo> 그리고 서니님은 현재 컴퓨터학과이시자나요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> JukDol2  http://jswlinux.tistory.com 거기 써니님 블로그세요~
<JukDol2> 넵
<razgon_OpT2> 훈련ㅇ핬습니다
<sungyo> 하~ 고생하셨습니다~
<razgon_OpT2> 왔습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 지금 하는중입니다. 자다가 지쳐서 글어왔어요
<JukDol2> 아까 그 글이에요..ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 은행원...ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 자다 지쳐...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 지금 핸폰입니다
<sungyo> 써니님은 리눅스 초창기때부터 사용해오신걸로 들은거 같아요.
<JukDol2> 헐...
<JukDol2> 자다가 지쳐 보고 싶네요..
<razgon_OpT2> 훈련오세요.예비군
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 왜 아직도 예비군을 ㄱ- 아 혹시 장교로 복무하셨었나요?
<razgon_OpT2> 아뇨
<razgon_OpT2> 전문의따고 공보의갔어뇨
<razgon_OpT2> 전문의31거기에 공보의36개월
<razgon_OpT2> 그리고서 예비군훈련 6년간 받으라니..
<sungyo> razgon_OpT2: 아까 tv보니까 팔레스타인이랑 이스라엘이랑 싸움붙어서 군인들 열심히 기름통 들고 뛰더라구요. 라즈고님의 노고가 우리나라의 국방에 이바지함을 믿습니다.
<razgon_OpT2> 마흔까지 받겠네요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 공보의는 산업기능 요원 비슷한 개념인가봐요?
<DarkCircle> 아 그렇다기 보단 전문연이겠구나
<razgon_OpT2> 예. 박지성과 동격..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 산업기능 같은거랑 급이 다르니 ..
<razgon_OpT2> 국방은 개뿔요 대민지원인력이죠
<razgon_OpT2> 비슷한겁니다
<DarkCircle> 대민지원이 국방이죠 크크
<DarkCircle> 대민지원없으면 이나라에 어떻게 빌붙고 살 수 있 ... (중얼)
<razgon_OpT2> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<sungyo> 쓰읍~ 저거 읽어보니, 갑자기 젠투로 써버를 돌려보고싶은 생각이 드네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ am라서 x 띄우는것만으로도 덜덜덜~ 거리는데,
<DarkCircle> 그리고 아마 전시중에는 지정식당에서 밥을 타먹을 수 있는걸로 기억하는데요
<sungyo> amd라서요,
<DarkCircle> 수용인원 대략 60~80명 이상쯤 되는 식당이 동대 지정식당이라고 해서
<DarkCircle> 예비전투요원인 경우에는 해당 식당에서 밥을 타먹을 수 있는걸로 ..
<razgon_OpT2> 제서버는 AmD입니다
<sungyo> 즉 저희가 싸우다 총맞아 죽으면 라즈곤님께서 총들고 뛰어오시겠군요.
<razgon_OpT2> 저는 거점병원에 소환되서 환자보겠죠
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 라즈곤님은 비전투요원임.
<DarkCircle> 전쟁나도 총을 맞으면 안되는 ..
<sungyo> 아, 그러면 싸우다 총맞아 쓰러지면 라즈곤님 뵈러 가는거군요.
<DarkCircle> 적군이라도 끌고 와서 치료해야돼요
<sungyo> 써니님이 블로그에서 좀 다른분들에게 자극(?)이 되시게 써주시긴 했네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 주소가어떻게되시죠?
<sungyo>  http://jswlinux.tistory.com/36
<sungyo> 젠투리눅스에 관해서 쓰신 글인데 JukDol2님이 찾으셨어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 아... 전에 읽었던글ㅇ이군요..ㄹㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 컴쟁이의 k2.gentoo.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 젠투를 하다가보면. 리눅스가 이런 놈이구나 체감할거 같아요
<sungyo> 젠투가 어렵지 않다 -> 리눅스 및 터미널 조작에 익숙하신 분들에겐 크게 어려운 일은 아니다. 인데,
<razgon_OpT2> 저는 slax7에 관심가지고 있습니다
<razgon_OpT2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 접때 말씀해주신거 같은데, 어떤 특징이 있어요?
<razgon_OpT2> 퍼피리눅스아세요?
<sungyo> 저는 kde에서 만든 테블릿 os.. 스파크인가? 그거에 좀 관심이 가더라구요.
<sungyo> 아니요.
<razgon_OpT2> usb에 담고 다니는 운영체제이비니다
<sungyo> 아~!
<razgon_OpT2> 퍼피가 그런건데 미려하기는 slax가 더 좋아보여요
<razgon_OpT2> 거기에 관리는 slax가 좀직관적입니다만. 문제는
<sungyo> 문제는요?
<razgon_OpT2> 한글화입니다
<sungyo> @0@
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 문젠데요?:
<razgon_OpT2> 근데이거 조금만 조작하면 쉽게됩니다. 퍼피는 그게 안죄더굼요
<sungyo> 한글화가 된다구요?
<razgon_OpT2> 예 이전버전임 slax6.21버전이 있습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 그게 한글화가되었죠.
<sungyo> 오, 그럼 잘하면 되겠네요.
<razgon_OpT2> 예
<razgon_OpT2> 넷북에서 사용했는데 단순작업하긴 좋을거 같아요
<razgon_OpT2> 저사양 컴에서 잘돌아갑니다
<razgon_OpT2> 실제로 2002년에 제작된 노트북에서도 잘돌아갔죠
<sungyo> 저한테 필요한건데요?
<razgon_OpT2> 단순인터넷서핑과 웹오피스.동영상스트리밍을 하명 꽤괜찮은 시스템일겁니다
<sungyo> slax 메모해놔야겠네요.
<razgon_OpT2> distrowatch.com
<JukDol2> 스.스.로.를.파.괘.한.다.
<JukDol2> 자괘감
<razgon_OpT2> 여기가보시면 있습니다
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 너무 그러실거 없으셔요~ 써니님은 젠투를 쓰실때 이미 리눅스 구조와 터미널 조작에 익숙하신 분이셨으니까요.
<razgon_OpT2> 근데 또하나의 단점이 슬렉웨어 기반이라서 터미널상에서 명령어가 거시기 합니다
<JukDol2> 으흐...
<sungyo> 명령어가 어떻게 거시기한거죠?
<JukDol2> 그래..그런거야. 내가 부족한게 아니라, 다른 사람들이 잘 하는거야..ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 생소하네요.
<razgon_OpT2> 서니님음 원래 그런세대 ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> ls 하고 cd 밖에는 몰라서요.ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 같은 서양말인데 독일어와 불어의 차이랄까요?
<sungyo> 하나씩 해보세요~ 터미널 조작하는게 마치 하나의 '언어'를 익히는것과 같아서, 시간이 좀 필요하실꺼에요.
<JukDol2> 네, 문제는 설치해 놓고 운영하면서 골때리는 상황이 생기면 어케든 파악을 좀 하겠는데요.
<JukDol2> 설치 자체가 애매 해서 이것도 좀 시간을 두고 고민좀 해봐야 겠어요.
<JukDol2> 은근히 '나도 젠투를 설치해 보고 싶다' 라는 생각이드네요.
<JukDol2> 이걸 노리고 만든 리눅스!!
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 젠투는 기계의 심연까지 건드리는 버젼이죠
<razgon_OpT2> 해당기기에 최적화
<JukDol2> 최적화는 조금 뒤에 배우고, 설치 부터 차근차근 실험(?) 해 봐야 겟어요.
<razgon_OpT2> 아니요 설치하는 것자체가 최적화 시키는 과장입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 과정
<sungyo> 톰보이 문서  xml파일을 웹에서 뿌려볼려 하는데, 이거 진짜 파서를 하나 만드는게 낳겠네요.
<razgon_OpT2> 옷으로 치면 일반적인 설치판이 기성복이라면 젠투는 맞춤양복입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 이미 컴파일링된 패키지를 설치하는 데 일반적으로요. 젠투는 설치과정이 하나의 컴파일링과정입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 그래서 시일이 오래 걸리죠
<JukDol2> 맞춤양복!!
<JukDol2> 더 땡기네요.
<JukDol2> 설치 룰만 알면 몇시간 만에 설치가 가능 할까요???
<JukDol2> '시일 ' 이라는 단어가..단지 몇시간 가지고는 안된다고 말하는 것 같네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 나의 멘탈은 붕to the괘
<razgon_OpT2> 사양이 낮은 것은 몇일 건린다고 하더군요
<razgon_OpT2> 근데 컴 사양이 좋아지면서 기성복과 맞춤복차이가 거의 없다더군요
<razgon_OpT2> 사양이 낮아지면 낮아질수록 최적화되죠
<razgon_OpT2> 리눅스가 여러 용도가 있지만 크게 네가지용도가 있더군요
<razgon_OpT2> 첫째 서버역할. 둘째 탈윈도우...오픈소스. 세째. 저사양에서 잘돌아가게 하려는 생명연장의꿈. 네째. 공부와 흥미 개발등...
<DarkCircle> MS가 재밌는걸 하고 있네요
<DarkCircle> https://github.com/MSOpenTech
<sungyo> 생명연장의 꿈.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 오픈테크라.... 설마...ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 티비에서 이번에 tech+ 티비서 해서 보았는데 완전히 잼있게 보았습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 언제 시간나서 봐야겠습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 외국인이 본 한국교육의 문제. 스펙의 맹점.
<razgon_OpT2> 아주 좋게보았습니다. 우리아이는 창의력있게 키워야 할텐데 걱정이네요.ㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 근데 점점느끼는건데 우리나라가 구글의 아시아전진기지화돠어가는 것같은 느낌이 드는 것은 제 느낌일까요?
<razgon_OpT2> samahui, 안녕하세요!
<razgon_OpT2> 아니 충성!!
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<razgon_OpT2> -_-;
<razgon_OpT2> 군바리 곤입니다..
<razgon_OpT2> 제 앞에서는 호국의 혼 이런거 나오네요.
<samahui> 우리나라 안드로이드 아시아 전진기지급 맞죠. 무엇보다 안드로이드 진영에서 삼성이 압장서 있으니까요
<samahui> 잉? 왠 군바리? 훈련가셨어요?
<razgon_OpT2> 예 지금 훈련소입니다 다행히도 추워서 실내교육중입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 파이톤이 배우기 쉽나요?
<razgon_OpT2> 파이썬인가?
<samahui> 와 좋켔어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전 외근중입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 아니요 저는 진료가 좋아요...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_OpT2> 오전은 추운산으로 올라가서 교육받는데 넘 추워서 죽는 줄알았어요 잡담할 온도가 아니였죠
<razgon_OpT2> 그마마 오후는 여기 있어서 좋습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 잠사휴식...있다가뵈요
<JukDol2> 아..여기 채널 인사는 충성이군요. ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 진짜 요즘은 세상이 좋아져서... 예비군훈련중에는 게임이나 스마트폰 사용이 보편적이군요.
<samahui> 예전에는 만화책이나 소설책을 주로 봤는데 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<JukDol2> 저는 MP3 요
<JukDol2> 종종 DMB로 TV 보는 사람들도 있었어요.
<samahui> 슬슬 퇴근들 하시는군요.
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요.
<samahui> 저도 이만 복귀합니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 쉬세요
<samahui> 집으로가 아니고 회사로요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요..
<samahui> 그럼 나중에 뵈요 ^^
<Seony> 넵.
<samahui> 오늘진짜 무지막지하게 막히네요.
<samahui> 겨우 복귀 했습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 저녁들 맛나게 많이 드세요~~~ ^^
<Seony> samahui: 고생이 많으십니다...
<Seony> 혹시, 퍼펫랩스가 대규모 서버를 관리하는 툴인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 서울에서 종로나 광화문쪽에 1박할곳있을까요? 가족몰고 가는데. 1일 할거면 레지던스도 괜찮을거 같기는 한데. 가격이 조금 아깝네요.
<samahui> 글쎄요. 서울이 집이다보니 서울에서 호텔갈일이 많이 없어서... 강남쪽이라면 도미인서울이나 그밖에 가족단위로 놀러와서 저렴하게 묶을곳이 있기는 한데 광화문쪽은 제가 갔던곳이 별로 없네요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<gegul> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 하~ 공사 하고 이제야 방으로 들어오네요.
<sungyo> 언능 디비자고 아침부터 일어나서 하다만거 계속 해야겠네요.
<sungyo> 디비자러갑니다~
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<nanun> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Seony> 프리젠테이션은 방금 끝냈는데 녹화를 못했네요..
<Seony> 혼자서 한 20분은 떠든거 같은데...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-21
<hblee> 안녕하세요!!
<hblee> 다들 좋은 하루 되세요 하핫..
<hblee> 저번주에 segmantation fault 나서..우분투 밀고 centos 로 갈아타봤습니다 헛헛..
<hblee> ls
<nanun> 어쩌다가 그런 오류가 났던건가요?
<nanun> 어쩌다가 위의 링크에서 seony님 젠투 설치기를 봤는데, 재미있네요.
<JukDol2> 국 모뉭, 젠틀맨's
<hblee> 오류의 내용은 정확히 모르겠떠라고요
<hblee> 바이너리 파일들이 갑자기 죄다 깨져있었는데
<hblee> 복구를 해도 안되고 하는걸 보니 하드웨어상에서 뭔가 오류가 있었던거 같아요
<nanun> 그렇군요. ^^
<samahui> 눈이 피곤한게... 날씨가 추워지고 그만큼 건조해지니 안구 건조증 증상이 생겨나는것 같아요 ㅜ
<JukDol2>  문의 좀 드리겠습니다.
<JukDol2> 젠투 리눅스 홈페이지에 갔습니다.
<JukDol2> vmware 에 설치 연습 좀 해보려고요.
<JukDol2> 설치 파일을 다운로드 받으려고 하는데요...
<JukDol2> x86: iso 하고 stages 라는 링크가 있어요. 둘중 어느걸 받아야 할까요?
<Seony> 결국은 젠투 하실려구요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 젠투를 쓰기로 결정하셨으면 뭘 받아야할지는 직접 고르셔야해요. 저희가 골라드릴 수 없는 거에요.
<JukDol2> 시도라도 해보고 포기를 해야죠..
<JukDol2> 음...
<JukDol2> 둘의 차이를 모르겠어요.
<JukDol2> 대부분 다른 리눅스 들은 iso 파일을 받아야 하는데, 이놈은 stages 라는게 있어서 ...
<Seony> 아마 학교 선배라는 분은 분명 stage 1부터 해야한다고 할 거에요 ㅋ
<Seony> 젠투 사이트에서 stage 파일이랑 미니 iso 받으셔서 하시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 젠투 설치에 대해서는 제가 블로그에 연재를 해놓은게 있으니까 관심있으시면 보세요
<Seony> JukDol2: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/category/Computer/Linux%20/%20%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4?page=2
<JukDol2> 넵 알겠습니다.
<JukDol2> 주신 링크 가서 읽어 보고 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 서두랑 그 전에꺼는 쓸데없는 얘기만 적었으니까, 그냥 설치기 1편부터 보시면 되요
<JukDol2> 헐...아치 리눅스 라는 것도 있군요.
<Seony> 리눅스의 종류는 distrowatch.com 여기서 보세요.
<Seony> 리눅스 배포판이 100개가 넘기 때문에, 배포판마다 일일히 하나씩 놀라시면 앞으로 100번은 더 놀라셔야됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 픽셀메이터 할인중입니다 1499
<Seony> 또 할인하네요
<Seony> 근데 $14.99면 살만한 가격이군요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 음... 아 땡기는데요. 필요도 없으면서...
<yemharc> 비전문가를 위한 툴이라고 알고 있긴 한데 어떨지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 제가 아는 사람 말로는, 쓰기는 무지 쉽다고 그랬어요. 포토샵만큼 전문적이진 않지만 그 이하 수준으로는 아주 좋다더라구요...
<yemharc> 네 저도 그렇게 알고 있어요
<yemharc> 아... 지를까
<Seony> 쓸만한 툴이라면 쌀때 질러야죠
<yemharc> 그러게 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 콜옵듀티도 세일하네요
<yemharc> 그건 묶음세일 하기 전에 이미 사서 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 대신 Bastion 질렀습니다
<yemharc> 이거 물건이네요
<Seony> 콜옵듀티4 맥용이 원래는 얼마였어요?
<yemharc> 어......제가 2400엔에 샀던가 그럴겁니다
<yemharc> 맞나?...
<hblee> 2400엔이면..ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 음... 지금 7.99인데...
<hblee> 8달러
<hblee> !?
<hblee> 응??
<Seony> 콜옵듀티랑 픽셀메이터랑 둘다 사면... 25불쯤 하네요..
<Seony> 아 땡기는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 [installed] 가 떠서 지금 가격은 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 세일의 힘은 위대하군요
<yemharc> 톱셀러 10위로 치고 올라오다니;;
<Seony> 근데, 콜옵은 세일한다는 말이 안써있는걸 보니까 원래 저 가격인가봐요..
<Seony> 좀 오래되서 그런가
<yemharc> 아뇨 그 앱스토어 들어가면
<yemharc> 메인 광고페이지(?)에 각종 유명 게임들 세일기간이라고 있어요
<Seony> 아~
<yemharc> 75% off였던가
<Seony> 제가 그건 못봤네요..
<yemharc> 아 근데 픽셀메이터 끌린다
<yemharc> 한번 지르면 두고두고 다운받아 쓸 수 있으니 더 끌리네요...
<yemharc> 앱스토어의_폐해
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 넥서스4 스펙이 쩔긴 하는데
<yemharc> 안드로이드의 고질적 문제가 여전하네요
<Seony> S/W가 똑같으니 어쩔 수 없겠죠...
<Seony> 저는 일단, 워킹데드 다운받는것만 끝나면 사야겠네요
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E406xXr4Mok
<Seony> 미리 사놔야지
<yemharc> 그래도 많이 좋아졌네요
<yemharc> SK는 언제까지 사기치면서 아이폰 발매 안할건지 원..
<yemharc> 이참에 통신사나 갈아타야지ㅣ...
<yemharc> 엉?!
<yemharc> 픽셀메이터 용량이 30M밖에 안되네요?!
<Seony> 스타워즈 구공화국 기사단은 4.99 밖에 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 픽셀메이터는 용량 작아요
<yemharc> 음. 그럼 주 용도는 프리셋을 이용한 사진보정이 대부분인건가요
<Seony> 페인트처럼 직접 그리는 것도 가능하지 않아요?
<yemharc> 아 [주 용도]요
<Seony> 뭐 아주 많은 기능은 아니겠지만...
<Seony> 아... 주 용도가 뭐... 포토샵 대체용이니...
<yemharc> 일단 적어도 포토샵같은 psd-레이어 작업은 안되는거같네요
<yemharc> 확실히 소프트 하네요
<yemharc> 하긴 근데 전문가 아니면 그 이상이 딱히 필요하진 않으니...
<Seony> 네. 저도 어차피 홈페이지 작업할 때 이미지 작업 좀 해줄려면 있긴 있어야하니까 사야겠네요.
<Seony> 일러스트는 좀 쓸줄 알겠는데, 포토샵은 영 모르겠더라구요
<Seony> 근데, 지금 생각해보면 픽셀메이터는 계속 15불 했었던 거 같은데요..
<yemharc> 2499에서 내린거라고 하네요
<Seony> 그게 앱스토어에 적혀잇는 내용이에요?
<Seony> 아 대체 어디에 설명이 적힌건지 찾을 수가 없네요... 난독증인가...
<yemharc> https://www.facebook.com/groups/macmania/permalink/447952878573161/
<yemharc> 2999네요
<Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 암튼 저는 워킹데드 다운로드만 끝나면 바로 살 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정품 S/W 보유목록 추가해야지 ㅋ
<yemharc> 전 비번입력 창에서 고민중 (...)
<Seony> 14.99면 뭐... 고민할 액수는 아니죠... ㅋ
<yemharc> 액수보다 '이걸 본전 뽑아먹을 만큼 쓰게 될까'인거죠 뭐
<yemharc> 어차피 달에 20만원은 앱 구입 예산인지라 (먼산)
<Seony> 매일 쓰는 앱이 아니라면, 본전 뽑을려면 한참 걸리겠죠. 저는 분명 사놓고도 한 달에 몇번 쓸까말까 할 거라고 생각하고서 사는 거에요..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ...좋아 일단 지를까 (응?!)
<yemharc> 어라, OS업뎃이 떴네요
<yemharc> 키체인 문제 픽스라는데...
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 설치하고 오겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 바텐더도 업뎃이 있네;;
<Seony> 네. 그건 어제...
<yemharc> 컴을 끄질 않으니까 재시동이 안되면 체크를 안해요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<hblee> 웁..ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 전 그럼 .. 이만 회의 다녀오겠습니다
<hblee> 다녀와서 접속 할게요 11시 회의네요 휭~~
<samahui> 네이트 옹께서는 오늘도 인터넷 접속을 말아드시는군요.
<hblee> 하핫..접속했네요
<hblee> 뭘 하고있는건지 모르겠네요 제가..흐윽..이건뭐..다 그렇겠지만..
<hblee> 비지니스 오브젝트라는 솔루션을 하고있는데...SAP 솔루션중에
<hblee> 웹 포탈이 필요해서 웹 포탈 만들었더니..메뉴를 플래시로 해달라고 해서 플래시로 메뉴를 만들었는데 디자인 마음에 안들어서 포토샵도 하고 하핫..
<hblee> 웹개발자인지 디자이너인지 컨설턴트인지..
<hblee> 비지니스로직 짜서 데이터 만들기도 바쁜데 ㅋㅋ 완전 잡부가 되어가고있어요 흐윽
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<hblee> 가격 후려친다고 디자이너 안써도 된다고 하더니 결국 하는건 다 제가 가져가네요
<Seony> 참 웃기는 게, CSS는 디자이너의 영역일까요? 아니면 프로그래머의 영역일까요?
<hblee> 음..
<hblee> 개인적인 견해로는
<hblee> 디자이너가
<hblee> 모든 색상 코드를 적어주고
<Seony> 근데 디자이너가 CSS 못하겠다고 프로그래머보고 해달라는데... ㅎㅎ 저도 역시 별짓 다 하네요...
<hblee> CSS 만드는거 자체는..
<hblee> 프로그래머가 해야할 것인듯
<hblee> CSS .. 코딩이라고 해야하나
<hblee> 스크립트 짜는건 프로그래머가 하되
<hblee> 색상값이나.. 픽셀 이런건
<hblee> 다 디자이너가 미리 정의해줘야..
<hblee> 하지 않을까요 그게 바로 윈윈인거 같습니다 하핫
<Seony> 음... 뭐 왠지 프로그래밍처럼 보이는게 무서워보이는건 이해를 하지만, 그래도 암튼 못하겠따고 프로그래머보고 해달라는 건 좀 그렇긴 해요...
<JukDol2> 젠투 설치 할 때 /boot, / , swap 만 나눠도 되나요?
<Seony> JukDol2: / 하고 스왑만 만드세요
<hblee> 같은 회사사람이거나.. 친분이 있으면 에이 뭐 하고 웃으면서 해주겠지만..다른회사 사람이거나 타인인데 CSS해달라는건 공수적으로도 낭비니까요
<JukDol2> fdisk 명령으로 /boot 파티션에 bootable flas 줘야 하죠??
<JukDol2> 넵
<Seony> boot 파티션을 만드셨으면 플래그를 줘야죠
<Seony> 그래야 부팅이 되니깐요...
<JukDol2> 웹채팅이라 한박자 느립니다. 자동으로 스크롤리 안올라가네요. ㅠㅠ
<hblee> 아하 웹 irc도 있구나..
<hblee> 전 제 서버 putty로 들어와서 irssi 설치해서 하고있는데요 하하..
<hblee> 서버는 또 다른사무실에..크윽..프로젝트가 참 ㅋ..
<JukDol2> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<Seony> 저도 웹채팅 아주 가끔 쓰는데, 저는 잘 되던데요...
<Seony> 웹브라우저를 다른 걸로 바꿔서 해보세요..
<hblee> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<hblee_> 흐음?
<hblee_> 오 렉 없이 되는거 같긴 하네요
<hblee> 음..?
<samahui> 점심 시간이네요. 입안 가득히 즐거움을 주는 맛있는 점심 되세요.
<nanun> 맛난 점심 드세요-
<razGon_web> Cookie: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> Cookie: hi~!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Cookie: Do u solve it language?
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 해결하셨군요.ㅋ
<Cookie> 내
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드셨어요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 민간인의 밥이 이렇게 맛있다니!
<Cookie> IBus hangul engine 을 설 치해슴니다
<samahui> 전 사천볶음면이 메뉴에서 눈에 띄길래 먹었다가... 고추기름범벅의 아무맛도 안나고 맵기만한 쌀국수 볶음 먹고 왔어요. 진짜 아무맛 없이 맵기만 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 아. 결국은 그렇군요.
<samahui> 민간의 밥이 맛있는데 여기 밥은 왜 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 사천 볶음면은 좀 아닌거 같아요. 애러.
<samahui> 신메뉴는 역시 조금 시식자들이 생긴후 의견을 들어보고 먹었어야 하는건데 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 에러.
<razGon_web> 그러게요.
<samahui> 완전한 에러였어요
<razGon_web> 이게 솔직히 난이도가 쉬운건데. 야끼우동과 같은 급이잖아요.
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 철판에서 야채볶고
<samahui> 면 쌂아내서
<samahui> 같이 볶고 거기에 고추기름이랑 살짝 간하면 되는건데
<samahui> 그 간이라는게 없었던듯해요
<Seony> 음식얘기하시니까 저도 이제 배가 고프네요..
<samahui> 거기다 고추기름은 국자로 퍼넣었는지 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 저녁 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<Seony> 쫌이따요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 면요리의 지존은... 라면이군요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> MSG의 풍부한 맛  ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 짬뽕.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 라면은 주요 수출품목 (먼산)
<Seony> 요즘은 수출 안하고 현지에서 대부분 생산할껄요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 짱뽕은 정말 바닷가 해산물 신선한 도시에 가서 사먹으면 환상의 맛이죠
<yemharc> Seony: 검은 금요일이 뭔가요?
<samahui> 세일기간
<yemharc> 아하
<Seony> Thanksgiving day 다음날이에요.
<yemharc> 아하
<samahui> 금단의 세일날
<yemharc> 그때 겔3 98센트에 판다네요
<yemharc> 공기계로
<Seony> 보통 휴일 다음날인데, 연휴가 거의 없는 미국 기념일 특성상 사람들이 쇼핑하러 거리에 나오거든요..
<samahui> 미국에 있을때 TP를 아주 저렴하게 업어왔었던 기억이 나네요
<samahui> 쿠폰신공에 세일기간 연합으로
<yemharc> 미국은 날짜가 아니라 몇번째 주 무슨요일 식이죠?
<Seony> 그걸 노려서 세일을 많이 하는데... 대부분은 그냥 생색내기 같아요
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 확실히 몇년에 한번씩 오는 파워 골든위크는 없겠네요
<Seony> 없어요. 대신 휴가를 엄청 길게 내죠.
<Seony> 한 달쯤? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 잠시 고추기름 소화시키러 차한잔 하고 오겠습니다~
<yemharc> 16년인지 18년에 연휴 14일 있는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어떤 사람은 1년 내내 모아서 2달 휴가를 간다는데, 막상 그렇게 가냐고 물어보면 그랬다가 짤릴거라고도 하고...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 우분투에서 st2 한글입력이 아직 해결이 안됬죠?
<yemharc> 음? 잘 되지 않나요?
<sungyo> 들리는바로는 한영전환이 되시는 분이 있고 안되시는 분도 계시다고 하더라구요.
<yemharc> 읭....
<yemharc> 그냥 입력기 문제같은데요
<yemharc> 단순한 텍스트 에디터인데 거기서만 한글이 안되는건 좀...
<sungyo> 써니님이 블로그에서 남겨놓은 글이 있었는데...잠시만요ㅡㅡa
<sungyo> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Sublime-Text-2%EC%99%80-Coda-2
<sungyo_> sungyo:
<sungyo> 답글달아놓으신것 중에 ubunbtu에서는 한영전환이 되시는 분도 계시고 안계시는 분도 계시다고 하시더랄구요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 적어도 저는 여태까지 우분투에서 ST2로 문제가 있던적은 없군요
<sungyo> 한영전환 잘 되신다는거죠?
<yemharc> 가끔 플러그인 자체의 문제로 프로그램 강제종료가 일어난 적은 있지만요
<yemharc> 네 전환 잘 됩니다
<sungyo> ibus이세요? 나비세요?
<yemharc> 전 ibus만 사용합니ㅏ
<sungyo> ibus인데 저는 반대로 한영전환이 안되네요.^^;;;;
<razGon_web> 저는 나비쓰는 데 잘만 됩니다.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ st2가 나빴네요.
<sungyo> 나중에 뭐 먹을거라도 사줘야 하나봐요.....( - -)
<sungyo> xchat에서 상대방이 저 부를때 소리나게 하려면 어디 건들어야 하죠?
<sungyo> sungyo_:
<yemharc> 설정에 보면 Alert이라고 있어요
<yemharc> 거기에 자신이 알람을 받고 싶은 단어를 입력하면 됩니다
<yemharc> 그리고 "경고음으로 알림"인가 하는거 체크하구요
<sungyo_> sungyo
<sungyo_> sungyo:
<hblee_> 으..접속이 자주 끊겨부네요 ㅎㅎ
<hblee_> 으..
<hblee_> ㅣㄴ
<hblee_> exit
<hblee_> 음..?
<JukDol2> 온라인으로 그림 보여 줄 수 있는 사이트가 있나요
<JukDol2> 스크린샷 게시해서 보여 드리고 싶긴 한디...
<suapapa> 트위터등 SNS에 올리시면 되죠
<JukDol2> 음...
<JukDol2> wget 으로 스테이지 받는데 오래 걸리네요...
<JukDol2> 아오...빡치네요.
<JukDol2> 외쿡에서 받았더니 조낸 오래 걸려서
<JukDol2> 젠투 홈페이지 보니까 한국 미러도 있다네요.
<JukDol2> 다음넷..ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 아오!!!!!!
<samahui> ftp://ftp.kaist.ac.kr
<samahui> 여기 왠만하면 다 있어요
<JukDol2> 11시 부터 받던거..여적 받았는데...다음넷에서 받으니까 1분도 안걸리네요 ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 모르니 손발이 고생하고 시간만 버리네요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ftp://ftp.kaist.ac.kr 카이스트 ftp서버인데 왠만한 리눅스는 다 있죠
<JukDol2> 언놈이 '모르는게 약' 이라고 했나요? 잡아서 줘 패고 싶네요.
<JukDol2> 으헣ㅎ.ㅎ
<yemharc> 알면 곤란한 사람들이요
<JukDol2> samahui: 다음 부터는 카이스트 부터 뒤져 봐야 겠어요. ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋ 알면 곤란한 사람들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아무리 더럽고 추잡한거라도 "알아서 나쁠건" 없고 "몰라서 좋을것"도 없죠. 직접체험과는 별개로요 -_-
<yemharc> 하지만 진짜 SF시대가 되면 "저거 한번 죽어봐야 정신차리지"가 진짜가 될지도 (...)
<samahui> 모르는건 약일지 몰라도... 아는게 힘이죠  ^^;
<Seony> yemharc: 패러럴즈 모바일 세일하네요...
<yemharc> Seony: 전 모바일은 별로 필요가 없네요
<yemharc> 일단 놋북이고 다른 컴도 없고요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 되려 필요한건 호이호이 캡슐 (................)
<Seony> 그건 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 드래곤볼의 그거요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://macnews.tistory.com/533 여기가니까 반은 저도 다 산거 같아요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 압축프로그램은 아카이버랑 반디집 중에 뭐가 더 나은지 아직도 아리송합니다
<Seony> 저는 그냥 터미널 아니면 우클릭 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 알집만 아니면 됩니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 참, 맥에서 쓸 수 있는 ZFS 나온거 아세요?
<yemharc> 읭?
<Seony> MacZFS라고, 구글코드에 페이지가 따로 있는데, 안정적인가봐요
<yemharc> 어라
<Seony> http://code.google.com/p/maczfs/
<yemharc> 아디움 네이트온 플러그인이 있네......
<Seony> 헐... 모르셨군요
<yemharc> 네;;
<Seony> 근데 네이트온 프로토콜이 종종 바뀌면서, 작동이 잘 안되요.
<yemharc> 근데 ZFS를 어따 쓰나요 (...)
<Seony> 그래서 저는 그냥 메신저는 각각..
<yemharc> 그거야 예전부터 유명했죠
<Seony> 음... 하긴 예밀님은 하드를 별도로 부착하는게 어려우니...
<yemharc> 프로토콜 공개만 해주면 iMessage에서도 가능할텐데 (하앍)
<yemharc> 아 그러니까.....ZFS로 할떄 장점이 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 그걸 모르겠어서.....
<Seony> maczfs 사용자 보니까, 홈디렉토리를 zfs로 포맷해서 쓴다고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 음... 뭐 타임머신이 필요없다는 점과 타임머신 정도의 증분백업이 된다는 점 정도?
<Seony> 스냅샷이 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.
<Seony> 물론 외장하드나 기타 외부로의 백업은 분명 하긴 해야겠지만, 그래도 스냅샷이 있다는 건 편할 거 같아요..
<yemharc> eggy 좋네요
<Seony> 아.. 에기 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저한테는 필요 없는 툴이라서 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 시스템 단축키보다 툴바 프로그램 단축키가 3배는 많은거같아요 (.......)
<Seony> 건전지 충전하는 것도 일이네요...
<Seony> 트랙패드에 넣고 쓰는데 충전건전지가 문제인지, 사서 쓰는 건전지가 오래가는건지...
<yemharc> 전 그냥 사서 씁니다
<yemharc> 대충 한달은 가서요
<Seony> 아... 삼성 24인치 LED모니터가 이번에 세일해서 $140인데... 무쟈게 땡기네요..
<Seony> HP에서 나온 15.6인치 놋북은 코어i5에 램 6기가 달고 $550.... 정말 컴퓨터들이 아주 빠른 속도로 구형이 되가네요..
<yemharc> Seony: 조금 참으시면 5mm 시네마가 나올겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니 그렇겠군요... 한 내후년쯤 나오겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 내년에는 나오지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 이번에 그게 워낙 임팩트가 강렬해서...
<yemharc> 하다못해 맥미니 유저만 해도 구매욕구가 장난 아닐거 같은데요
<yemharc> .....라고 말하는 저는 되려 그 맥미니에 끌리고 있지만요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 시네마 디스플레이 라인업 바뀐게 얼마 안됐잖아요. 새로 나오면 기존 구매고객한테 욕먹지 않을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 맥미니 두께 3센치...
<DarkCircle> 무슨 피자빵같은소리 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 실제로 맥미니 정말 얇아졌더라고요
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 완전 옛날에 흰밥에 겨란 후라이 올려놓고 난롯가에 올려두던 그 도시락 밥통이랑 똑같.
<DarkCircle> 고추장 한수저에 김치 -ㅠ-
<yemharc> 두께하니 생각나네
<yemharc> 삼성 시리즈9을 제가 "적당히 베껴라" 라고 무지 욕했는데
<yemharc> 욕하면 안되겠더라구요
<Seony> 그 새로나올 맥미니 사진은 어디서 볼 수 있어요?
<yemharc> 무지 두꺼워요
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 젠투 사용자 라고 하셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<JukDol2> 제가 지금 설치중인데요. 여쭤 볼게 있어서요.
<JukDol2> 파티션을 잘못 나눠서요.
<JukDol2> 파티션을 /boot, swap , / 로 나눴습니다. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그거면 됐잖아요 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 순서는 상관 없어요 잘만 나누면 되는 ..
<JukDol2> tar.bz2 파일의 압축을 풀어 보니 boot 라는곳이 있더라고요.(위치는 /mnt/gentoo/ )
<DarkCircle>  /boot 랑 /mnt/gentoo/boot는 다릅니둥.
<JukDol2> 부트 파티션에 boot 를 옮겨야 하나요?
<Seony> 그 파일의 압축내용이랑 파티션 나누는거랑은 상관없는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 부팅 CD나 USB로 하셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 현재 루트는 어디고 하드의 루트는 어딜까요?
<Seony> 스테이지를 /mnt/gentoo에 풀었으면, 뭐가 됐든 상관하지 마시고 그냥 진행하시면 되는데..
<JukDol2> 그..그럼 파티션 나눌때 /boot 는 어케 해야 하나요?
<Seony> boot 파티션은 있어도 그만 없어도 그만..
<JukDol2> 아...진행 해보겠씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 루트는 두개 이상 존재할 수가 없다고 생각하셔야 ..
<JukDol2> 오전에
<Seony> 좀 특수한 경우에서 필요할 뿐이지, 왠만하면 없어도 되요..
<JukDol2> seony 님께서 이야기 해주셔
<JukDol2> 는데, 제가 깜빡 하고 우분투 설치 할 때 처럼 /, /boot , swap 를 나눠서요.
<Seony> 우분투 설치하셨으면 벌써 음악듣는 프로그램이나 영화보는 프로그램 얘기하고있을텐데... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 커널을 좀 안전하게 관리하고 싶으면 boot를 보통 쪼개죠. 그런데 물리적으로 하나인 이상 논리적으로 쪼개봐야 하드 하나 날라가면 어차피 못쓰는거 ㄲㄲㄲ
<JukDol2> 그리고 make.conf 이거요..최적화 안하고 그냥 진행해도 될까요? 아직 최적화라는게 필요 없는 무개념한 상태라서요.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 프로세서를 쓰고 계시는데요?
<JukDol2> 위치가 /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf 파일요..
<yemharc> 젠투의 최적화를 주제로 이야기하자는건 "너에게 선전포고를 하겠다"는 것과 같습니다
<JukDol2> 미러 리스트 설정 후, make.conf  를 수정 한다고 되어 있어서요.
<DarkCircle> 프로세서에 따라서 플래그가 상당히 많이 바뀝니다. 모르시면 그냥 그대로 진행하시고 나중에 emerge -eDN world 하셔도 됩니다.
<JukDol2> 그..최적화 라는게 아직은 제가 이해를 못하는 부분 같아서요.
<JukDol2> 일단 그냥 make.conf 이거 수정 안해도 될까요?
<JukDol2> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%EC%A0%A0%ED%88%AC-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98%EA%B8%B0-2%ED%8E%B8
<JukDol2> 이걸 보고 있습니다.
<Seony> 그거 수정하고서 하실려면, 지금 상태에서는 1주일도 넘게 걸릴 거 같은데요...
<JukDol2> CHOST 라든가...CFLAGS 이런거 잘 몰라서요..
<JukDol2> make.conf 파일에는 GENTOO_MIRRORS 만 들어 가 있는 상태거든요.,
<yemharc> 중간중간 플래그에 의한 에러 생각하면 1주일로 안될걸요
<yemharc> .......
<Seony> JukDol2: 지금에서라도 그냥 우분투 설치하세요...
<Seony> 젠투는 설치부터가 이미 리눅스에 대해 왠만큼 알아야 가능한건데... 어떤 사람은 알아도 잘 못하는데요..
<JukDol2> 휴..시작을 했으니...
<JukDol2> 일단 뭐가 되든 마무리는 지어야 할 거 같아서요.
<yemharc> 삽질 해보는거 나쁘지 않아요
<JukDol2> 우분투는 집에 어제 설치 완료 했습니다. 오늘은 VMware 로 젠투 설치 도전 중입니다.
<JukDol2> 세상에 리눅스 한번씩 다 설치해 보고 싶네요 .ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다 하고나면 느끼실겁니다. "다 똑같네"
<yemharc> 사실 전 젠투보단 LFS를 추천합니다만
<Seony> LFS ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이건 진짜 삽으로 포크레인 따라잡기 수준이고
<Seony> 저도 LFS 딱 한번 해봤는데, 진짜 보통일 아니더라구요
<Seony> LFS에 비하면 젠투는 진짜 편한거죠..
<Seony> 알아서 다 해주니까..
<JukDol2> LFS 라는 배포판도 있는 건가요?
<Seony> .네
<Seony> 베포판이라고하긴 좀 그렇고...
<JukDol2> Live for Speed
<JukDol2> ?
<samahui> 리눅스 쉽게 설치하는 법은 우선 잘깔리는 머신을 마련한다에서 시작하는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> Linux From Scratch
<JukDol2> Linux From Scratch (LFS)
<JukDol2> dlrjspdy
<JukDol2> 이거네요. ㅎㄷㄷ
<JukDol2> 저는 이상한걸 찾았어요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> A from scratch라고 하면, A를 직접 처음부터 끝까지 다 만든다라는 의미에요..
<Seony> 빵집에서 Cake from scratch라고 하죠...
<JukDol2> 그럼. 리눅스를 처음 부터 끝까지 만드는 건가요?
<JukDol2> 저...저런거 하는 변태도 있나요?
<Seony> 네. 말그대로.
<JukDol2> 한국에는 없겠죠?
<Seony> 저는 해봤는데요
<Seony> 좀 오래됐지만..
<JukDol2> 무..무섭네요. 멘탈이 어떤 종족읹지..ㅎㄷㄷ
<JukDol2> 컥
<Seony> 근데, 저거는 그냥 경험 쌓을려고 하는거지, 저걸로 리눅스를 쓰기는 좀 지장이 있어요
<yemharc> 제가 고딩때 2번정도 했는데 그때는 잘 몰라서 한 3달 걸리더군요
<yemharc> 엄청 많아요
<Seony> 일단 패키지 매니징부터도 좀 그렇고, 젠투는 자동화라도 되어있지만 LFS는 전혀 아니고..
<yemharc> 하지만 apt만 설치되면 그 뒤로는 일사천리
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 apt 설치하려면 /etc 구조부터 맞춰줘야하잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 저는 패키지 매니저를 설치해야겠다는 생각을 한 순간부터 LFS 날렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니까 결국 뭘 어쩌든 베이스 시스템 설치하다보면 자연스레 구조에 대한 공부를 하게 되죠
<yemharc> 장점이자 단점
<Seony> 뭐 공부하는 차원에서 해보는거지, 저걸로 데탑을 쓴다면 그거야말로 진짜 변태
<Seony> 변태 중 상변태
<Seony> 아마 스톨만옹도 저짓은 안할껄요 ㅋ
<JukDol2> 이머지 --싱크
<JukDol2> 중...
<JukDol2> "이머지" 는 "이건머지?" 의 축약형 인가요?
<Seony> 농담인건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어사전에서 emerge 쳐보세요..
<JukDol2> 농담이죠.
<JukDol2> 1. (어둠 속이나 숨어 있던 곳에서) 나오다 2. 드러나다, 알려지다 3. 생겨나다, 부상하다, 부각되다
<yemharc> 근데 아무리 시도해도 emergy money는 안되더군요. 전 매우 슬픕니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 조만간 애플스토어 가서 뉴 아이맥 좀 보고와야겠어요. 정말 저게 실물인지...
<Seony> 사진으로 봐서는 정말 못믿겠네요
<yemharc> 확실히 좀 현실성이 없죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 제가 저걸로 데탑을 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> Linux darkcircle 3.4.4-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Jun 28 04:36:33 KST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<JukDol2> emerge sexy-girl
<DarkCircle> 못믿으시겠지만 실제로 libsexy가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 설명이 Sexy GTK+ 위젯이라고 나옴
<JukDol2> 이머지 --싱크
<JukDol2> 완료...
<JukDol2> 그 다음은 시간이 오래걸린다니, 내일 계속 해야 겠어요.
<DarkCircle> 설마 회사에서 하시는?
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 네...회사는 아니고요. 학교에요.
<Seony> 아이튠즈 $10짜리 카드 하나 생겼는데, 게임 하나 살까요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 국회의원들 덕분에 내일은 버스가 안다니는 출퇴근길이 되겠네요
<samahui> 한번이라도 버스타고 출퇴근해본적이 있다면 국회의원들이 그따위 법안 만들어서 문제 일으키지도 않았겠죠
<samahui> 왜 갑자기 법안만들어서 혼란만 야기하는지
<samahui> 에휴
<nanun> 11.04 LTS 에서 cups 문제 경험 후 해결해서 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<samahui> 이럴때마다 이민가고 싶어져요
<Seony> 버스가 전부 다 안다녀요?
<samahui> 그나저나 출근 어떻게하죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 버스 전부 안다녀요
<samahui> 총 파업
<Seony> 음... 지하철 있어도 그걸로는 해결이 안될테고...
<samahui> 근데 대책이라는게 택시 부제해제
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 걍 지하철타고 택시 타라는건데
<samahui> 택시비 누가 주나요?
<samahui> 택시 기사님들한테 지지표 얻고 싶은 마음에 일반시민들 표 다 잃는다는건 왜 모를까요
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 진짜 답답한 국회의원들
<samahui> 다 짜르고 새로 뽑고 싶어요
<samahui> 내일 출근 어찌해야하나 암담하네요.
<Seony> 흐... 이민 오세요...  samahui님 같으신 능력자는 금방 취업하실 거에요
<razGon_web> http://vote.media.daum.net/2012/matchgame#solve
<razGon_web> 이런거 있네요.
<razGon_web> 저는 정견만으로 하니 처음에는 박근혜가 나왔는데. 중요도를 변경하면서 하니 안철수가 압도적이군요.
<samahui> 하와이로 취업가 볼가요~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 과연 찰스가 잘할수 있을지.
<Seony> 혹시 퍼펫랩스 써보신 분 계신가요?
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ 청소중이라서 밖으로 나왔습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_iPad, 이브 계속 하고계세요?
<Seony> 저는 요즘 바빠서 통 못들어갔네요...
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 저 랩많이 올리고 있습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 저 없어도 Home Guard에 스탠딩 많이 올려놓으세여ㅛ.
<Seony> 렙3 되면 저랑 같이 플릿 짜서 나가요
<razGon_iPad> 크루저 많이 올라가고 있스비다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 레벨2요.ㅎ
<Seony> 레벨2에서 3 스탠딩 올릴려면 전투미션을 좀 많이 하긴 해야되요..
<razGon_iPad> 근데 미사일이 종류마다 피해입는게 다르더군요.
<Seony> 근데 3 올라가면, 미션 보수금부터가 엄청나게 올라서 할만하실 거에요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 예
<Seony> 네. 미사일이 다 다르더라구요..
<razGon_iPad> 타겟이 아머냐 실드냐 바디냐에 따라 미사일 종류따라 피해량이 다르게되어있었습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 일단은 카라칼로 버티고 있습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 근데 미사일은 스킬 뭘로 길러야 되나요?
<Seony> 임플란트는 5개 전부 박으셨죠?
<razGon_iPad> 예
<Seony> 일단은 헤비 미사일요..
<Seony> 제 스킬을 좀 확인해볼께요
<razGon_iPad> 헤비미사일 스페셜 길러 볼까요?
<Seony> 음... 제 생각엔 스페셜이 꼭 필요한 경우에만 올리시는게 나을 거 같아요
<Seony> razGon_iPad, 이브메일로 스킬 목록 보내드릴까요? 아니면 여기서 말씀드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 메일로 보내주세요. 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 버스 총파업에 내놓은 조치란게 전세버스를 투입시키겠다 이드립치는데
<DarkCircle> 전세버스는 개뿔 .. 지방세금 안들어가나
<DarkCircle> 캐나다 같은데서 버스 파업하는거 보고 거기 컨셉에 착안해서 버스 파업을 하는 모양인데
<DarkCircle> 캐나다 같은 경우는 버스나 관공서나 파업을 하면 아얘 그냥 올스톱 시켜버려요.
<DarkCircle> 공휴일처럼 지냄
<JukDol2> sodlfdms
<JukDol2> 내일은 학교를 걸어서 가야 겠네요. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 군가를 부르면서 가세요 =3
<DarkCircle> 큰걸음으로
<razGon_iPad> 말도 안되죠..
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 내일이네요
<yemharc> .......근데 다들 지하철 타고 출퇴근하는 사람들이라 마비가 전혀 안된다는게 에러
<razGon_iPad> 캐나다 처럼 올스톱하려면 빈곤자가 없어야 하는데 그게 없죠.
<razGon_iPad> 내일은 지하철보다는 걸어다녀야 겠네요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 서울이야 그렇지 서울외에 지하철 안뚫린데는 죽어나요
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 택시를 타고 감 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 5분거리도 3천원이 나오는데 제동생 내일 2만원 쥐어줘야 할듯 ...
<yemharc> 아, 너무 수식어가 없었나요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 후우 ...
<yemharc> 저희 회사 경우엔 말이죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오오! 부럽
<yemharc> 전부 다 지하철 출퇴근 (...)
<yemharc> 아마 사장님만 버스던가 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 사실 제 집근처도 지자체 갈구고 정부 갈구고 그랬으면
<DarkCircle> 벌써 지하철 뚫린지 7년은 넘었을건데
<DarkCircle> 굴 뚫다가 물 새나오고 물 막는다고 돈 어쩌고 그랬다가 지반조사 다시하고
<Seony> 택시하시는 분들은 입가에 미소가... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 노통때가 그랬나 한때는 지하철 공사비용 하나도 안나왔어요
<yemharc> 근데 그건 그거고 택시가 대중교통 되는건 에러라고 봐요
<DarkCircle> 전부 설계 견적에 돈 다나가서 삽도 못댔던 적이 있심.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 뭐 택시가 대중교통되는건 나쁘지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 그런데 그걸 어떻게 운영하느냐가 문제지
<DarkCircle> 대중교통이라고 막 퍼주고 지원해줘야된다?
<DarkCircle> 이건 전 절대 반대임 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 일단 대중교통 취급해주려면 버스/지하철같은 공익혜택이 들어가야 하는데
<yemharc> 운송거리 대비 단가 생각하면 이건 말도 안되는 짓이에요
<DarkCircle> 막말로 버스나 지하철도 승차비용 너무 싸서 조금 올려 받아야 하는게 맞고
<DarkCircle> 그만큼 버스 지하철 수익을 올리고 지원금을 약간 줄이는 식으로 해서 택시는 그냥 차량 유지비용 정도로 지원해주고
<DarkCircle> 그러면 될거 같은데요
<yemharc> 그럼 100% "이게 지원이냐" 하면서 난리치겠죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 휘발유값을 대주자 이건 아니고 그 정기검사 해야 하쟎아요.
<razGon_iPad> 진짜 이건 아니지...
<DarkCircle> 차량 검사하고 부품 교체하고 비용 생각보다 꽤 들어갑니다.
<yemharc> 그 돈으로 버스기사 월급 올려주고 정비라도 한번 더 받게하고 말지
<yemharc> 버스 품질(?)만 해도 불안해 죽겄는데.......
<DarkCircle> 택시는 게다가 하루 종일 돌아가는거라 점검을 더 자주 해야 하고요 .
<DarkCircle> 음 버스도 좀 그렇긴 한데 버스는 승차비 올려받으면 돼요 장기적으로 봤을때 승객한테 크리티컬이 오는데
<DarkCircle> 버스 회사 입장에서는 올려받은만큼 정비비에 더 많이 투자할 수가 있어서 ..
<razGon_iPad> 퇴근 먼저합니다.
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<razGon_iPad> 예
<DarkCircle> 뭐 자주 나오는 얘기지만 한국 대중교통은 정말 쌈.
<DarkCircle> 근데 웃긴게요 ㅡ.ㅡ 외국사람들 택시 밥먹듯 타는데 우린 택시비가 비싸다고 느끼잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 그 사람들은 그냥 싸다고 막 타요 크크
<razGon_web> 그것도 문제죠.
<razGon_web> 한국사람들은 싼게 싼거인줄 모르고 비싼게 비싼지 몰라요.
<samahui> 택시가 대중교통이라고 할 수 있을까요?
<samahui> 거리에 따라 무지막지하게 올라가는 비용을 생각하면
<DarkCircle> 택시비가 비싼게 맞는데 택시 이용하면서 들어가는 기름값이랑 인건비 유지비는 정말 무시할 수가 없심 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 그리고 한두면 타는게 어떻게 대중교통이죠?
<samahui> 그러니까 그런건 택시비를 올리고
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 좀 악순환이죠
<samahui> 택시 서비스나 차량 상태를 좋게 만드는게 맞죠
<yemharc> 택시비를 올리면 사람이 더 안타니까요
<DarkCircle> 근데 한국의 택시 비용은 1인당 소득에 비해서 비싼거지 외국하고 비교하면 싸긴 싸요.
<samahui> 그걸 대중교통으로 만들고 정부에서 지원할 일은 아니죠
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 제가 감기 치료하고 해서 증상 심해서 수액놔달라고 해서 수액 놔주고 3만원이면 비싸다고 뭐라고 하는데. 피부과에서 IPL이 5만원이면 싸다고 바글바글.
<samahui> 마찬가지죠 지금 지원해줘봐야
<DarkCircle> 좀 뭐랄까 딱히 싸지도 않은데 그렇다고 비싸다고 말하기는 그런?
<samahui> 타는 사람만 타는데요
<razGon_web> 퇴근해야 되는데... 일이 정리 안되네요.ㅠ
<samahui> 그 몇 사람들때문에 세금을 세어나간다면
<samahui> 그건 말이 안되죠
<yemharc> 여튼 전 택시 대중교통은 반댑니다
<samahui> 경쟁력을 높이게 해야죠
<yemharc> 아무리 봐도 대중교통의 요건이 없어요
<samahui> 너무 많으니까 서로 장사도 안되고
<DarkCircle> 피부과 IPL은 솔직히 바가지던데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 안타는거죠
<samahui> 공공기관 종사자아 개나소나 다 개인택시 내준 정부가 잘못이지
<DarkCircle> 뭐 요건을 채울 방법은 있긴 한데요
<samahui> 그래놓고 이제와서 대중교통화 해서 국민 세금 내서 살리자는 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 택시 수 줄이는게 먼저고
<samahui> 택시 면허 발급 멈추고
<samahui> 수요 조절하고
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 기사할당제라고 해서
<DarkCircle> 누구누구한테 기사 아무개 배정 이런식
<samahui> 그렇게만 해도 지금보다 났겠죠
<yemharc> 허나 우리의 생각과는 다르게 지금의 정부라면
<yemharc> "로비 많이/잘 하는쪽"이 이길겁니다 (데굴)
<samahui> 택시를 대중교통화 한다는건 말이 않되요
<DarkCircle> 지금 시청 가쟎아요?
<razGon_web> 피부과도 나름대로의 고충이 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 택시수요 지금 얼마나 되는지 하나도 몰라요
<razGon_web> 쩝.
<DarkCircle> 탁상머리 앞에만 앉아있으니까.
<samahui> 지들이 버스를 타보고
<samahui> 택시 이용해봐야
<samahui> 정신을 차리고 제대로 정책을 내지
<yemharc> 교통량 조사를 분기에 한번 2시간 하는 애들이 뭘 알겠어요
<yemharc> ......
<samahui> 이건뭐 무슨생각으로 그따위 법을 만들엇 ㅓ
<samahui> 택시 버스 서로 싸우게만 만들고
<samahui> 결국 파업으로 시민들에게 피해만 안겨주니
<DarkCircle> 그냥 요건이 맞네요 하고 프린터로 택시 자격증 뽑고 사진 붙여주고 압인이랑 직인 찍어주고 코팅하면 그게 땡임.
<samahui> 그래놓고 해결책이 세금 팡팡 써서 대채버스와 택시 늘리기?
<samahui> 임시버스 운영비는 누구 세금이며
<samahui> 택시비는 깍아주나요?  돈많나?
<yemharc> 눈 먼 돈 혹은 내돈은 아님
<yemharc> 정도로 보죠
<samahui> 결국 국회의원들 모가지 싹뚝하고 싶게 만드는 짓거리들이죠
<DarkCircle> 아마 정치하는 사람중에 행정 정치 개인사업 동시에 하는 사람이 김문수 한사람인걸로 기억하는데
<samahui> 생각이 참 없는 사람들이 정치중이네요
<DarkCircle> 김문수야 도지사니까 돈 잘버니까 그렇지
<DarkCircle> 택시 굴리고 기름 채우고 사납금 내고 하면
<DarkCircle> 수중에 남는 돈이 없심.
<samahui> 국회의원도 무보수 직업으로 해야되요
<yemharc> 원래 정치는 치정싸움이라고 하는 우스개 소리가 있죠
<samahui> 생계하면서 해야지 저따위 생각을 못하지
<DarkCircle> 근데 김문수 택시로 민심탐방할때 벌어들인돈 있쟎아요? 그거 회사에 다 줘요
<samahui> 돈을 많이 받아 먹고 차도 관용차다뭐다 개인차 다주니 저따위 생각을 하죠
<DarkCircle> 도지사고 자기 버는 돈이 있으니까.
<yemharc> 정책연구비는 이해하겠는데...
<samahui> 요점은 쓸데없는 법안 통과로 서민들 고통만 과중시키고 있는 한심한 국회의원들이라는거죠
<DarkCircle> 정책연구비가 술값으로 나가거나 개인통장에 입금되는 경우 흔함 =3
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 내일 출근길에 국회로 가서 확 폭파시켜버리고 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 통뭐시기 당이 그짓을 한다고 말하고 싶진 않음 =3
<yemharc> 그러니까 여튼 정책연구비는 이해하겠는데, 선거에 수십억씩 쏟아부을 돈 있는 사람들한테 차다 뭐다 하면서 퍼주는게 좀 이해가 안가는거죠
<DarkCircle> 이 뭐시기 의원 국회 활동 보고서를 보면
<DarkCircle> 발의법안이 0건이니 통과수도 0건임 .
<DarkCircle> 그냥 돈만 먹고 사는 국회의원...
<yemharc> 그건 어찌보면 평타죠
<DarkCircle> 발의법안이 좀 많은데 통과수가 한개도 없다
<yemharc> "법을 발의합니다. 내용이 뭔진 모르지만 좋은 법입니다." => "통과"
<yemharc> 헐.....
<DarkCircle> 그러면 좀 이해가 가죠. 재수 옴벌레붙어서 그럴수도 있으니까.
<DarkCircle> 나경원이 그런 케이스였는데 평창스페샬 관련법안은 통과잘시킴 =3
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 나경원 욕먹어도 싸지만 그런건 잘했다고 인정해줘야됨
<samahui> 자기들한테 좋은법만 통과죠
<samahui> 정확히 말하면 지들 도움되고 또 지들 지지자 도움되는 법만 통과
<DarkCircle> 평창스페샬올림픽은 사지 멀쩡한 사람들의 올림픽이 아니거든요.
<DarkCircle> 장애인 동계올림픽임.
<DarkCircle> 국회의원들이야 좋을게 뭐가 있어요 보통 그런 행사는 그냥 복지 예산 끌어다가 뿌려주기만 하는건데
<samahui> 다 필요 없고 실 생활에 도움되는 정책이나 펴고 제대로 운영하는 국회의원 아니면 그다지
<DarkCircle> 근데 발의가 0건인건 좀 너무 하지 않나 싶 ..
<samahui> 잘했다고 못해줄듯해요
<DarkCircle> 통 뭐시기당이 지금 그짓하는중임. 맨날 거리 나가서 쌩쇼나 하고 잇고
<samahui> 통뭐시기는 저번 총선때 한모시기 이길 분위기 다 만들어져 있는 상태에서 생쇼로 표 다 날려먹은 그당말인가요?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> LG CNS에서 어쩌면 하와이에다 데이터센터를 지을지도 모른다던데... 꼭 좀 지었으면 좋겠네요. 저 취업 좀 하게 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한모당이 진짜 마음에 안드는데 통뭐당이 냅다 실수연발해주셔서 아주 걍 한모시기당이 다시 정당되게 해준 그 바보당
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그런데 민*당은 아니라능.
<DarkCircle> 통* 당이구요.
<samahui> 그러게요 Seony님 거기 취업한다믄에 냉큼 한국 발령 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ ㅋ한국으로 오세요 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기에 눌러앉을 거에요
<samahui> 정치 이야기는 하고 싶지도 않고 내일 파업이나 잘 복귀했으면 하네요.
<samahui> 그나저나 택시 타고 싶지 않은데
<samahui> 내일 출근하려면 택시 전철로 가는 수밖에 없군요
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 야근해버리면 되겠군요
<samahui> 야근하고 밤샘한다음에
<samahui> 걍 그대로 내일 생활
<samahui> 그렇게 주말까지 ...
<samahui> 하면 죽겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 교통비가 정말 장난 아니겠네요..
<samahui> 그러니까요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 평소보다 훨신 많이 나오겠네요.
<samahui> 내일 버스 없는대신이라면서 택시 풀어버리면
<samahui> 자동차도 대안이 될 수 없겠네요
<samahui> 엄청 막힐테니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아! 막히면 택시비도 또 올라가고 아주 악순환의 연속일듯해요
<samahui> 진짜 걍 밤새고 숙직실에서 잔다음에 그대로 일하고 그렇게 금요일까지 버텨볼까 싶네요
<Seony> 그래서 다들 회사 근처로 이사를 가는거군요..
<yemharc> 사실 그런것보다
<yemharc> 아침의 그 "남들보다 더 잘 수 있는 30분"이 소중한걸거에요
<yemharc> (...)
<DarkCircle> 회사에서 자는 잠은 잠이 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 눈은 감고 몸은 쉬는데 머리는 쉴수가 없는 그런환경
<samahui> tt
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> DarkCircle: 혹시 루비도 쓰세요?
<samahui> 회사 근처에 살다가 여친님 덕분에 이사간 1인입니다ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 루비는 전혀 몰라요 -0-
<Seony> 음... 교수가 루비온레일즈로 웹사이트 만들어보라고 하길래...
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰앱 : Ruby Doc, Rails Doc
<DarkCircle> 루비온레일즈 꽤 매력적이긴 한데 크크 아마 파이선보단 덜 쓸듯 하네요
<yemharc> Django가 많이 컸죠
<Seony> Github이 레일즈로 만들었더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 요새 장고+트위스티드 가 대세라서 =3
<samahui> http://rubykr.github.com/rails_guides/ 이거요?
<Seony> 근데 Django보단 레일즈가 좀 더 쉬운가봐요...
<DarkCircle> 미투데이도 레일즈로 만들었습니다.
<Seony> 레일즈를 유명한데서 꽤 많이 쓰나보네요..
<Seony> 트위터도 레일즈라고 했던 거 같은데요..
<DarkCircle> 근데 미투데이 API는 너무 똥이라서 ... 어쩜 그렇게 구질구질하게 만들었을가 하는 의문이드는 ..
<samahui> 잠자리 마련하고 올께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 플러그인 갯수에 있어서는 파이썬에게는 n차원의 넘사벽이 있다고 적혀있네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 드디어 회사에서 주무시기로 결정하셨나보군요 ㄱ-
<samahui> 그게 속편해요
<DarkCircle> 하긴 뭐 돈들이긴 아깝고 ... ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 회사에 샤워실 있나요?
<samahui> 내일 교통대란이 확실시 되는 마당에 집에 갔다오는건 정력낭비인지라
<samahui> 샤워실은 ... 싸우나가 근처에 있죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 갈아입을 옷도 있고
<samahui> 새벽에 사우나 댕겨오면 되요
<DarkCircle> 부럽 ..
<samahui> 회의실에서 TV보고
<DarkCircle> 맥주에 오징어땅콩 까고
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 야근하는 직원들 부담가지니까
<samahui> 연구소에 가지말고 다른팀 사람들 꼬셔서
<samahui> 함께 술한잔 가볍게 하면서
<DarkCircle> 스증님 으늘 희의시릐스 흔슴 즐끄응~~~~
<samahui> 챔스나 봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 사장님 내일 안오시면 흠 ...
<samahui> 새벽에 챔스할텐디 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 사장님이야 기사딸린 차있으니 집에 갔다 늦게 오실듯 하고
<samahui> 출근시간 한시간 늦춰서 사람들 오는 시간도 늦어질듯하고
<samahui> 야근하는 몇몇만 구슬려서
<samahui> 잘 대꼬 놀다가
<samahui> 새벽에 맥주에 축구 구경하고
<samahui> 사우나 !~
<samahui> 그리고 내일 일과를 잘 하면 그만입니다.
<samahui> 어쩐지 놀러온 기분이 나려고 하는데요.
<samahui> 저녁 먹고 와야겠습니다. 배가 든든해야 야근을 잘하고 새벽에 놀죠
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 저녁 맛있게 챙겨드세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 으앜 부럽다
<markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Why Django sucks라는 글이 있네요...
<Seony> 제목대로 댓글도 어마어마하고..
<markers> Django 어디서 보던 글귀인데;; 무슨 기술이름 아닌가요? 언어 이름이엇던가
<Seony> 파이썬 웹프레임웍이에요
<markers> 근데 왜 suck이라니..
<Seony> ROR이랑 비교글이에요..
<Seony> 아 비교글이라기보단, 어떤 개발자의 한탄 같은거..
<markers> ROR?
<markers> 'ㅅ' 모르는거 투성이네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 구글님께 도움을...
<yemharc> Ruby On Rails
<astralboy> 루비라는 언어와 레일즈라는 프레임웍입니다. 합쳐서 루비온 레일즈라고 부르구요(맞나요??)
<Seony> 합쳐서라기보단 그냥 프레임웍 이름 자체가 루비온레일즈로 알고있어요..
<astralboy> 생산성이 매우 뛰어나 빠르게 웹페이지를 구성할 수 있어 스타트업 기업에서 많이 사용하고 있습니다.
<markers> 루비 온 레일즈 그거 웹 홈페이지를 5분만에 뚝딱 만들어준다고 듣기는 햇는데 =_=
<Seony> 네. 5분만에 만드는 블로그인가 하는 글로 유명하죠...
<markers> 그 머지 그거 가지고 말이 많던데 루비가 밴더가 없어서 발전을 못한다느니? 이런 얘기들... 무엇을 의미하는지는 잘 모르지만 트위터에서 본거 같네요
<astralboy> 유투브 동영상보면 있어요 5분은 아니고 20분짜리 봤었는데... 이리저리 실수하면서도 금방 만들어 버리더라구요
<Seony> 오... 한 번 찾아서 봐야겠네요... 아... 장고를 해야하나 레일즈를 해야하나 좀 고민이네..
<astralboy> 트위터가 처음에 루비 온 레일즈로 시작했었고 github은 여전히 루비 온 레일즈로 구축했다고 합니다.
<astralboy> 다만 속도가 느려서......
<Seony> 깃헙이 ROR로 만든게 맞긴 맞는거군요..
<astralboy> 우리나라도 몇몇 스타트업에서 ROR과 파이썬을 많이 도입하더군요.
<Seony> Django는 여전히 찾기힘들다고는 하더라구요
<yemharc> 이후의 발전도를 생각하면 파이선입니다
<Seony> 뭐 개발단계에서 빠른 테스팅 정도...
<markers> 요새 제 주변에서도 파이썬 배우고 있는분들이 많아지는 추세던데
<yemharc> 보석보다 뱀이라니 취향 참 뭐시기......는 아니고;;
<Seony> 그런가요? 루비의 발전속도가 엄청난거 같던데요..
<Seony> 구글트렌드를 보면 둘이 요즘은 거의 동급이에요
<yemharc> 루비가 빠르게 발전하는건 맞는데, 사용 유저풀의 차이가 너무 심해요;;
<astralboy> 저는 스프링+스칼라가 될 것 같은데.. 잘 모르겠어요 요즘은 여러우물파는게 정답인것 같아요
<Seony> 엔하위키보면, 파이썬에게는 루비가 따라잡을 수 없는 n차원의 벽이 있따고 하더라구요 ㅋ
<Seony> 여러 우물... 그 말씀이 정답인 것 같네요
<yemharc> 특히 개발인력 면에서 파이썬 엔지니어를 구하는게 훠~얼씬 더 쉽거든요
<yemharc> 그걸 메꾸는게 레일즈였는데 장고 나오면서 그것도 역전되고
<Seony> 루비도 배우는게 어렵진 않은가보네요..
<yemharc> 네
<astralboy> 아 말나온김에 파이썬 공부를 시작할려고 하는데 괜찮은 책 추천좀 부탁드려요. 한글로요...^^;;
<Seony> 아 교수가 씰데없이 나한테 바람을 불어서...
<yemharc> 사실 루비나 파이썬이나 진입 난이도로 보면 그놈이 그놈이에요
<Seony> 파이썬 책은 유명한거 한 권 있잖아요.
<Seony> 파이썬 완벽가이드 (Python Essential Reference)
<markers> 그머지 파이썬 웹에서 배우는게 잇엇던거 같은데..;
<markers> 잠시만요 그때 이고잉님 사이트에서 본듯
<Seony> markers: 프로그래밍은 아무래도 책 옆에 끼고 하는게 더 하기 쉬울 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 Django는 아파치랑 붙이는게 좀 이상해서... 아무리 삽질해도 잘 안되더라구요..
<Seony> ROR은 하위 호환성이 제로라는 어처구니 없는 일이 있고..
<markers> http://www.trypython.org/ 요기 사이트 괜찮더라구요.
<astralboy> Django는 한글로 장고라고 읽는게 맞나요?
<Seony> 네. 장고, 쟁고
<markers> 물론 영어입니다만 문법적인 이야기가 주라서 실행해보면서 습득하는건 편한듯 어차피 코딩 영어로 하니 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 파이썬 처음이라면 http://wikidocs.net/read/book/136 여기를
<Seony> 위키독스 유명하죠...
<Seony> 온라인에서는 위키독스가 제일 나은 거 같아요
<astralboy> 두개다 즐겨찾기 추가 완료!! 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 그 다음 단계는 요기 http://codejob.co.kr/docs/view/2/
<yemharc> 그게 끝났으면? 그 뒤는 그저 구글링이죠
<astralboy> 구글느님...
<Seony> 아.. 코드잡도 아주 좋죠
<Seony> 그 코드잡 사이트가 장고로 만든거라고 하던데요..
<astralboy> 구글에서도 파이썬을 애용한다고 하던데
<Seony> 파이썬 창시자를 아예 직원으로 영입했잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글에서 미는 3대 언어 중 하나가 파이썬이에요
<astralboy> 헐...
<Seony> 그래서 인기가 있기도 하고..
<Seony> 불쌍한 펄...
<astralboy> 구글에서 새로나오는 언어, GO나 Dart는 어떤 언어인가요??
<yemharc> 불쌍한 go
<yemharc> .......
<markers> 코드잡은 머하는 사이트예요?
<astralboy> 불쌍한 언어군요...
<Seony> GO는 컴파일 언어인데, 아직 버그가 좀 있다네요
<Seony> markers: 주로 파이썬에 관한 사이트에요
<yemharc> GO는 아직 쓸만한 물건은 안되요
<Seony> GO 튜토리얼 보면 이것저것 짬뽕...
<markers> 이번에 구글 핵페어 가보니깐 dart랑 go 사용해서 만들었다는게 많다던데 대단하더라구요 거기;;;
<yemharc> dart는 쉽게 말하면 차세대 자바스크립트로 설계된(하고있는?) 녀석인데
<yemharc> 아마 브라우저 바이너리를 노리고 만든 언어같긴 한데 아직 효과는 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> dart가 좀 웃긴게 자바스크립트로 중간에 바꿔주는 페이즈가 있어요
<astralboy> 일단은 크롬만 지원을 한다고 해서... 그게 많이 걸려요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 성능은 자바스크립트 돌리는거나 별 차이가 없음 .
<yemharc> 그건 크롬 이외의 브라우저잖아요
<yemharc> 크롬용은 아예 컴파일 해버리고
<astralboy> 아하.... 그런식으로 움직이네요... 이해가 됩니다^^
<yemharc> 문법은 굳이 말하자면 자바랑 자바스크립트를 믹스해놓은 느낌이고
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 한때는 어딘가에선 쓰일거라 생각해서 리습을 열심히 파봤는데
<markers> 전 처음에 c 배우다가 c++ 그리고 자바로 객체지향 프로그래밍 이제 살살 습득하는거 같은데 다시 c로 돌아갈거 같은 느낌이 확 들어서 -_- 요새 머리가 아픔
<yemharc> ......결론적으로 의미없었어요
<markers> 리습은 너무 어려운거 같아요 제가 생각하기엔
<yemharc> 믕?
<markers> 쓰느것도 어렵고 배우는것도 어렵고 -_-
<yemharc> 겉모양이 혐오(..)스러워서 그렇지 어렵지 않아요
<astralboy> node.js가 벌써 15000여개 이상 사이트에서 사용된다고 하고, dart, typescript또한 자바스크립트스럽고 한거 보면...... 대세는 스크립트 언어네요
<astralboy> 혐오...ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 머신파워가 워낙 월등해 졌으니까요
<Seony> node.js는 아무래도 서버단이니까, 전망이 있을 것 같아요
<markers> 성능까지는 모르겟는데 암튼 리습 조금 맛만 보다가 머 이딴 녀석이 있찌 하면서 다시는 안 배워!!! 이랫는데...;
<Seony> 이브온라인에서 파이썬을 극한으로 개조해서 쓰긴 하는데, 스크립트 언어가 쓰기쉽고 또 속도도 많이 빨라졌으니...
<yemharc> 리습의 그 "코드도 데이터"라는게 생소해서 그렇지 한번 이해하고 나면 정말 그 편리함을 따라갈게 없어요
<yemharc> 사실 이제 네이티브 바이너리를 내뱉을 수 있는 스크립트 언어(라니 뭐야그게...)가 튀어나면 신시대가 열릴텐데........
<sungyo_> 극한으로 개조는 어떻게 하는거죠?
<Seony> 소스코드 뜯어고쳤겠죠.
<astralboy> ^^
<Seony> 관련 링크 하나 드릴께요
<markers> 석사 간다고 말했더니 왜케 교수님과 그 옆에 계시는 박사님들에게 받는 일이 많아질까요 -_-;;
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> sungyo_: http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/파이썬#s-3.1
<yemharc> 이제 봉이니까요
<yemharc> ......
<markers> 먼가 공부할 양이 확 많아진거 같아;;
<astralboy> 개발자는 슬픈직업이예요
<astralboy> 끊임없이 공부해야되요..ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony> sungyo_: 제가 방금 드린 링크에서 스크롤을 위로 조금만 올려보시면 이브온라인 개조 얘기가 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 교수님이 어제 자 연구비를 니 계좌에 넣어놧으니 등록금에 보태 쓰도록 하여라 ~ 이렇게 말씀하셔서 좋구나 했는데 먼가 노예계약 한 느낌인거 같고 -_-;
<sungyo_> 나오네요.ㅎㅎ
<astralboy> 자바+스프링이나 스칼라+스프링은 어떻게 생각하세요??
<yemharc> 전 효율과 상관없이 그냥 자바를 싫어해서 (...)
<Seony> 저는 자바 자체는 좋은데, 제가 스크립트 언얼르 좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좋게말하면, 자바 할만한 머리가 안되요 ㅋ
<astralboy> 전 아직까지 키보드 자판을 보고 타자를 칩니다. 개발자인데도 불구하구요
<Seony> 아무래도 웹프로그래밍만 하다가 자바할라고 하면 그놈의 재참조 떄문에... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 아직도 자주 쓰는 함수 사용법을 몰라서 웹서핑을...
<astralboy> 그래서 오타도 많고 코딩도 느려서 이클립스같이 빠르게 코딩이 가능한 툴이 필요해요
<astralboy> 자바스크립트는 아무래도 개발이 저같은 경우는 힘들어서요..ㅠ,.ㅠ
<sungyo_> 파이썬이 참 활용도가 높아보이네요.
<yemharc> 활용은 하기 나름이긴 해요
<yemharc> 사실 많이 쓰인 언어가 활용도도 높죠
<Seony> 근데 파이썬이 좀 재밌죠
<Seony> 패키지도 많고..
<Seony> 그 뭐냐.. 구글에서 만든 rss 파서는 정말이지, 몇십줄이 나올지도 모르는 코드를 단 5줄 만에... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 어려운 얘기들 하시네요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 일단 루비도 해보고 ROR도 좀 해봐야겠네요. 둘다 해보고 나야 뭐가 더 저한테 맞는지 알 수 있을 듯 싶습니다...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo_> 안녕하세~~~요~
<cartes9> 네
<markers> 혹시 rock linux 들어보시거나 써보신분 계시나요?
<Seony> 디스트로왓치 100위권 안에도 없는 배포판이네요.
<sungyo_> 메모를 하는데는 톰보이가 정말 좋네요. 기록만 잘해놓으면 작업하던 부분들을 언제든 그대로 열어놓을수가 있어서요.
<yemharc> 아이폰에 올려서 구동한 리눅스라 잠깐 이름이 좀 돌았나보네요
<yemharc> 보니까 배포판이라고 하기도 뭐한데요 이건......
<DarkCircle> 뭐 시그윈 같은 존재인가 보네요
<DarkCircle> 리눅스도 아니고 그냥 쉘에 바이너리 유틸 약간 들어가고 ..
<yemharc> 아뇨 리눅스는 리눅스에요
<yemharc> 근데 흔히 말하는 "배포판"으로 치기엔........
<DarkCircle> 아까 택시 대중교통제에 대해 얘기했던 입장인데 이 기사에서 말하는 대략적인 요지가 제가 아까 말했던 내용 일부와 약간 비슷
<DarkCircle> <crocket|ㅂㅌ> 빰
<DarkCircle> http://www.nocutnews.co.kr/show.asp?idx=2322738
<DarkCircle> 왜 저게 복사가 됐지 -_-
<samahui> 밥도 맛나게 먹고 간식거리도 사고
<samahui> 치킨도 준비했고
<samahui> 이제 챔스보면서 일하면서 밤셈하면 되겠네요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<sungyo_> JSTae76 12월달까지 못보시느줄 알았습니다만요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> php 문자열 처리는 python이나 bash에서의 문자열처리와는 많이 다르게 느껴지네요.
<JSTae76> sungyo_, 아니에요ㅋㅋㅎ
<JSTae76> sungyo_, 이렇게 서버가 먹통이 되는 날은 콜라를 마시면서 서버 복구를해야죠ㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 동생컴이라서 불편하긴하네요
<sungyo_> 혹시 php 익숙하세요?
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 웹플은 묻지마세요ㅠㅠ
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 하필이면 낮잠자고있는데 전화가ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 키가 160cm에서 멈추면 어떠실것같으신가요여러분?
<sungyo_> 작은키의 장점을 살리시면 됩니다. 혹시라도 연애에 장애가 될까 싶으시면 그 외의 것들을 장점으로 살릴수 있도록 노력하시면 되구요.
<sungyo_> 큰 키에서는 볼수 없는 세상을 보실수 있게 됩니다.
<sungyo_> 아ㅡ,.ㅡ  파이썬으로 해버릴까.....php로 할려니 어렵네요.
<JSTae76> sungyo_, 그렇군요.. 좋은말씀감사합니다 (파이썬조아요!)
<sungyo_> JSTae76: 파이썬이 익숙한데 php에 익숙해지려니 어려워요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76> sungyo_
<JSTae76> sungyo_,포기하면편합니다ㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> ^0^
<JSTae76> 당장 해결해야하는 과제이신가요?
<sungyo_> 혼자 뭣좀 만들어보고 있거든요.
<sungyo_> 아마추어에게 당장 해결해야 할 과제가 있나요~
<sungyo_> 공부들어가기 전에 쓰기 좋은 도구를 좀 만들어 놓으려 하는거죠 ( ' ')
<JSTae76> 저는 개인적으로 포기를 잘 안하는 스타일인데 때론 포기해야할 상황이 와요..급한일이 있거나, 당장 해결해야하거나, 능력이 많이 부족하거나.. 그러면 전 포기하지않고 장기화시킵니다.. 공책을 꺼내서 번호를 쓰고 어떤 녀석인지 적어요.. 그리고 언제쯤이면 할 수 있겠다라고도 필기를 합니다
<JSTae76> 그것드 좋은 방법일지 몰라요
<JSTae76> 그나저나 완성품이 궁금하네요
<sungyo_> 아직, 고민하는 즐거움을 포기할수는 없죠.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> 톰보이를 웹에서 구현하는거에요.
<sungyo_> 만들어서  evernote처럼 쓸려구요.
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> sungyo_, 공감합니다..고민의즐거움
<JSTae76> 이때까지들은말중제일공감되네요
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 바야흐로 맥프레 주문할때가왓네요
<sungyo_> 아, 파이썬, 니가 필요하다.
<DarkCircle> 웬지 채널 분위기가 내일 버스 안다닌다고 멘붕인 것 같군요
<sungyo_> 오,  cnn에 싸이 인터뷰 나오네요.
<sungyo_> python에서 print 시에 ['1'] 여기서 '괄호'와 '
<sungyo_> 점을 벗기려면 어찌해야할까요.ㅡ,.ㅡa
<sungyo_> CNN에서 싸이 인터뷰 딴거 광고 계속 나오네요.
<tututu> 그누보드 사용해보신분 계시나여??
<cai_> sungyo_:
<cai_> str = "['1']"
<cai_> str[2:len(str)-2]
<cai_> print str[2:len(str)-2]
<sungyo_> cai_: 너브죽~ 감사드립니다.
<cai_> sungyo_: :D
<sungyo_> 절 불러주셔도 제가 소리가 안나와서;; 이거 계속 대답해주신줄 몰랐네요.
<sungyo_> Seony: Good m....morning?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<sungyo_> ^0^ 간밤에 잘 주무셨나요
<sungyo_> ?
<Seony> 네 저야 뭐 잠은 무쟈게 잘잡니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> 시간이 겨우 나서 지금 코딩중인데, 재법 빌딩이 되가고 있어요.
<sungyo_> 일단 동적링크를 통해 '보는거'까지는 될거같아요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 점점 스킬이 늘어가시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> 다만, php에서 다 해결하기가 힘들어서 python의 도움을 받아서 풀어가고 있어요.
<Seony> PHP로도 다 해결이 될 거에요. 다만 파이썬보다는 좀 더 어려울뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> 작성된 리스트에서 타이틀을 검색해서 파일이름을 찾아야하는데 그걸 못하겠더라구요.
<sungyo_> 파싱은...이전에 해놓은거 일단은 그걸로 활용해봤구요.
<Seony> 금방 성공하실 겁니다. ㅎ
<sungyo_> 아아.... 너무 적절한 취미(?)를 찾아버린거 같아요. 돈 안들이고 실생활에 도움도 되는걸루요.
<Seony> 앞으로 시간 무쟈게 잡아먹을 거에요
<Seony> 저는 샤워 좀 하러....
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 네^^
<sungyo_> ㅡ,.ㅡ 서버가 갑자기 느려졌는데 이거 원인을 모르겠네요.
<am0c> 안녕하세유. 새벽이 너무 심심해서 왔어요.
<sungyo_> 네 안녕하세요~^^
<sungyo_> ㅠ.ㅠ 왜 갑자기 서버가 이러지...
<am0c> 다른 페이지는 느리지 않은지 확인해보세요
<sungyo_> 페지도 느리고, ssh조차 버벅이는 상황이에ㅛ.
<sungyo_> amd (정확하게는 기억한나고 펜4랑 맞먹는정도로 기억나요)에 256램이거든요.
<am0c> top 명령으로 뭔가 괴상한 프로세스가 있는지 보세요. 그 다음으로 /var/log/secure 또는 /var/log/syslog 로그를 보세요.
<sungyo_> http://pastebin.com/XsTx6Nsw
<sungyo_> 메모리 점유율이 외이럴까요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo_> 스왑까지 땡겨쓰고 있네요. 스왑때문에 그럴까요?
<sungyo_> 스왑때문인가?
<Seony> 스왑은, 당장의 상태를 반영하는 건 아니니까 너무 신경 안쓰셔도 될 거에요...
<Seony> 이미지 보니까 톰보이가 좀 많긴 하네요..
<Seony> 거기에 unity가 cpu 좀 잡아먹는다고 나오고....
<sungyo_> 싱크를 1분간격으로 설정하고 왔는데, 그래서 그럴까요?
<sungyo_> unity 닫으려면 어떻게 해줘야하죠?
<sungyo_> 프로세스에서 닫아도 자꾸 켜지는거같아요.
<Seony> unity는 X-Windows 아니에요?
<Seony> GUI를 완전히 꺼야 내려갈 거에요
<sungyo_> 예. x
<Seony> waiting이 76.5%면 ssh까지 버벅일 정도는 아닐텐데요.... 오히려 네트워크 트래픽을 체크해보시는게 나을 거 같네요
<sungyo_> 넷트래픽은 어디서뵤죠?
<Seony> 그건 보는 프로그램 여러가지 중 마음에 드는 걸로 골라서 쓰시면 됩니다...
<Seony> 그것도 일정기간의 기록을 누적시켜서 보여주는 거라서, 지금 설치한다고 지금 당장 결과가 나오진 않을 거에요...
<Seony> 아니면 iftop 같은 명령어를 쓰거나...
<sungyo_> 그런가요. 일단 x 라도 내려봤음좋겠는데
<sungyo_> 방금 이상하게 버벅여서 아예 전원을 내려보고 다시 킨건데, 그래도 이러네요.
<sungyo_> 어우, 터미널이 버벅이면 이거 어쩌야되는거죠.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> iftop 아까 때려놓고 지금도 그대로에욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> 아놔 이 서버 어찌해야 할까요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> 가보면 하드만 정신없이 바쁘게 읽고 있는데, 과감히 전원 다시 한번 내려보고 올까요?
<sungyo_> 아 @0@ 맨붕이 옵니다....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> 아 이제 결과출력해줬는데 iftop  없다고 해주네욧ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> ㅠ.ㅠ  업데이트때문에 그랬나봐요. 강제로 껏다 키고  ssh접속하니 24페키지랑 9개 보안업데이트 떴다고 나오네요.
<sungyo_> 자러가겠습니다~ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 버스 운행 서울은 제개했네요. ㅎㅎ;; 난 왜 회사에서 잤을까요??? ^^;;
<samahui> 다행이 서울의 대란은 없을듯하네요... 좋은 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 버스 대란은 없었습니다. 다행이... 그리고 전 새벽에 치킨과 축구 그리고 일과 함께 밤샘을 하였죠... 괜시리...
<razGon_web> 다행히도 버스 파업은 안왔군요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 축구? 어디랑 했나요? 전 토의 보려다가 자버려서요.
<samahui> 뭐 잘만큼 잠도 잤습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맨시티 경기 봤어요
<samahui> 레알마드리드와 1:1로 비겨서
<samahui> 맨시티는 16강 진출 못했고 레알마드리드만 올라갔습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-22
<nanun> 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 아침 입니다.
<JukDol2> 국 모닝
<JukDol2> 젠들맨's
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 교통 대란은 없었는데... 대란을 대비한답시고 시행한 대비책들 때문에 혼란이 있었군요. 출근길 무지 막히더랍니다.
<nanun> 네 2호선은 평소보다 더 많았다고 하네요.
<samahui> 2호선 뿐만 아니라 전용차로 적용이 안되고 개인차들 몰고나오고 거기에 개인택시2부제도 시행안으니까 몰려나온관계로다가 길도 막혔다네요
<samahui> 특히 경기에서 올라오는 친구들이 고생했다더군요.
<samahui> 닥상공론 졸속행정의 손해를 고스란히 국민들이 보는군요.
<samahui> 그나저나 오늘은 아침 회의가 취소되서 전 즐겁네요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 개인적으론 괜찮으시군요?!
<samahui> 그만큼 대가는 지불했어요 ㅜㅜ 오늘 아침 출근길 힌들듯해서 걍 회사에서 잤거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 결국 버스 다니네요. 헛수고 였죠.
<nanun> 아, 위에 보니까 정말 그러네요 ;;
<samahui> 새벽에 사우나가서 씻고 좀 자고 와서 그리 피곤하지는 않은데 그래도 좀 나른하긴 하네요.
<nanun> 저도 경기도인데 버스가 다니긴 다니는데 평소 3분에 한대꼴인데 안보이더군요 ~
<samahui> 경기도 버스는 늦게 복귀했어요
<samahui> 7시넘어서
<nanun> 아..
<samahui> 차고지에서 출발하는 시간 생각하면 좀더 늦게 투입됬겠죠
<samahui> 그래서 그럴꺼에요 ^^
<nanun> 간만에 지하철역까지 운동삼아 걸었습니다 :)
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 국회의원이 국민들 건강을 생각해서 쓸대없는 법안 상정하고 이 난리를 만들었나보네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> Seony: 안녕하세요 ~
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 안녕히 주무셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 밤새 놀다가
<samahui> 새벽에 잠깐 사우나 댕겨왔어요
<nanun> 해프닝 덕분에 운동한 아침이였습니다~
<samahui> 거기서 한시간쯤 눈 붙이고 ^^
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저녁이 문제네요. 그렇게 몰려나온 개인 자동차들 복귀할라믄 것도 길막힘을 유도하겠네요.
<Seony> 피곤하지만 않으신다면야... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확 ~ 오늘도 자버릴까? 라는 달콤한 생각이 ㅎㅎ;;
<nanun> 오랜만에  irc에서 채팅하니 즐겁네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 자주하세요
<nanun> 네 :)
<nanun> hanirc.org는 뭔가.. 많이 바뀌었네요 ;;
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 혹시 젠투 리눅스 채널 알려 주실수 있나요?
<hblee> 음..!?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 흐..혹시 centos 에 프락시 서버 구축하려 하는데 참고할만한 자료 있을까요?
<yemharc> hblee: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-rhel-centos-fedora-squid-installation-configuration.html
<hblee> 감사합니다.
<hblee> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-rhel-centos-fedora-squid-installation-configuration.html
<hblee> 감사합니다.
<hblee> 잠시만요 해보고 올게요 ㅋ
<hblee> exit
<JukDol2> 10시 부터 가상머신에서 genkernel all 명령을 내렸어요...오늘 아무래도 죙일 저러고 있을거 같네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 genkernel은 대부분의 PC에서 작동하게 하기위해서 전부 다 싸그리 컴파일하기 때문에 원래 좀 오래 걸려요...
<Seony> 게다가 가상머신에서 컴파일하니 더더욱 오래 걸리겠죠..
<yemharc> 가상머신 스펙을 빠방하게 주면 됩니다 :)
<hblee> 요상허네 ㅎㅎ 포트도 열고 했는데도
<hblee> tcping 때리니까 포트가 안열렸다 하네요 서비스도 올라갔는데..
<hblee> netstat 으로 찾아보니까 ipv4 형식인 0.0.0.0:3128 이런식은 없고
<hblee> ipv6 형식인 :::3128
<hblee> 같은것만 있는데 오픈이 제대로 안된건지..
<hblee> 프로세스도 실행중인데..포트가 왜 안열리지 conf 파일이 잘못되었는가 ㅎㅎ
<hblee> 그러고 보늬 /etc/service 안에는 3128 포트가 오픈이 안되어있네요
<hblee> 아 등록이 되어있네요 ㅋ 음 왜이러지 squid           3128/tcp        ndl-aas         # squid web proxy
<hblee> 방화벽을 내려도 안되는거면 포트가 아니고 허용하는 ip 자체가 차단되어 있는건가..음..
<hblee> 허미..모든 ip 오픈해도 안되네요 ㅋㅋ 이게 무슨경우지
<hblee> 다들 맛점심 하세요~!^^
<hblee> squid           3128/tcp        ndl-aas         # squid web proxy
<DarkCircle> JukDol2 음 젠투 리눅스 채널 가셔봐야 딱히 질문하고 얻을게 그다지 많지 않을거예요
<DarkCircle> http://www.gentoo.or.kr 에 가셔서 질문하시는것도 좋긴 한데 일단 쭉 삽질해보시고 안되는 것만 포인트 몇개 잡아서 질문하시는것도 효율적이고요.
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 네, 감사합니다. /boot/initramfs 와 kernel-genkernel 이 생성 된건 커널 컴파일이 완료 된거죠?
<DarkCircle> genkernel로 하셨네요. 네 완료된 상태입니다.
<JukDol2> spq, ekdma
<JukDol2> 네, 다음 단계로 진행 하겠습니다. 다른걸 잘 몰라서 젠커널이 쉽게 설명 되어 있는것 같아 젠커널을 선택 했습니다.
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 커널 모듈 설정 하는 부분에서요...잘 몰르는 경우 어떻게 해야 할까요? VMware 니까 그냥 넘어가도 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 음 지금 부팅은 되나요?
<sungyo> 저요?
<DarkCircle> 아 (_ _ ) 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.^^;;;;;
<DarkCircle> 죽돌이님 말이예요
<DarkCircle> 젠투 설치하신다길래 크크
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 새벽에 서버가 퍼진적이 있어서 혹시 저에게 하신 말씀이신줄 알았네요.
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<sungyo> 줄돌이님 젠투 설치 들어가셨나보네요^0^
<razGon_web> 젠투... 그것은 기계와의 단일화 토론 들어가심.ㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> KDEvlop이 포팅이 되 있네...
<sungyo> 기계와의 단일화 토론
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 아직 재부팅은 안 시켜 봤어요..
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: http://wiki.gentoo.or.kr/index.php/Trans:GentooX86Handbook1-7#.EC.BB.A4.EB.84.90_.EC.84.A0.ED.83.9D.ED.95.98.EA.B8.B0
<JukDol2> 이거 보고 하는중입니다.
<DarkCircle> 얼른 대충대충 셋팅하고 네떡 되는지 확인해보시고 나머지는 천천히 물어물어가면서 진행을
<DarkCircle>  /mnt/gentoo/boot에 커널 올라가 있죠?
<razGon_web> 버츄얼박스에서 윈도우XP올리면 원래 물리적 비디오카드의 드라이버 설치해도 되는 지요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 네트워크 설정 /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net 이랑 /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf에 올라가 있고요?
<razGon_web> 그러니깐 가상화 XP에서 윈도우용드라이버를 다시또설치해야 되는지요?
<DarkCircle> 이쯤까지 되어 있으면 그냥 마운트 해제하고 재부팅하셔도 될 것 같은데 ..
<JukDol2> dkak
<DarkCircle> 아 VirtualBox 드라이버가 따로 있습니다. 그걸 설치하시면 돼요.
<JukDol2> 아마 /chroot 명령 때문에 /mnt/gentoo/boot 를 못찾나봐요.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 젠투 설치에 익숙하시지 않으시다면 한줄한줄 무슨 명령을 내렸고 무슨 과정을 처리했는지 메모를 해가면서 체크해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 기억 못하면 엄한 과정에서 뺑뺑이 돌 수도 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 드디어 조목조목따져야 되는 부분이 나왔군요.
<razGon_web> 여기서 잘못하면 단일화가 제자리에서만 맴돌수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 협상 결렬!!
<DarkCircle> 하긴 생각코보면 정동영이 참 불쌍하단 생각도 들기도 하고 .. 반대로는 굉장히 쿨했던 "남자" 였던것 같기도 하네요
<DarkCircle> 한국정치역사상 그렇게 쿨한 빅딜은 흔하지 않았던걸로 기억하는데
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ 아낙, 부팅 안되네요.
<JukDol2> 다시 처음 부터 시도해 봐야 겠어요.
<JukDol2> 시간을 가지고 천천히 살펴 보면서
<JukDol2> 하나하나 다시...
<hblee> ㅎㅎ..화이팅 하세요!
<hblee> ㅠㅠsquid 가 안되서 못허겄네여 으헝
<hblee> 결국 프락시 말고 터널링밖에 답이 없는가 휴..
<Seony> 내일 휴일이니까 겜이나 한 판 해야겠네요..
<yemharc> 휴일인가요?
<Seony> 네. Thanksgiving day
<yemharc> 아, 내일이 추수감사절인가요?
<AstralBoy> 미쿡에 계시는군요
<Seony> sp
<Seony> 네
<AstralBoy> 영어없이 프로그래밍이 가능할 줄 알았는데.. 조금만 깊숙히 들어가니깐 참고 자료도 다 영어예요.. 영어공부 요즘 시작했는데 나이먹고 언어공부는 안쉬워요
<Seony> 안쉬운게 아니라 많이 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 믕? 프로그래밍에 영어가 필요한가요?
<yemharc> 에이, 솔직히 말해서 필요한 단어를 '인식' 하는거지 영어를 '읽는'건 아니잖아요
<Seony> 원서 읽을려면... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 이번 땡스기빙 데이때 놋북용 하드 1테라짜리 하나 사야되는데...
<Seony> 머니가 해브 노 해브 노라서...
<AstralBoy> 개발일 열심히 해서 미쿡가서 살던지 해야겠어요
<AstralBoy> 10년전 기술 이제 겨우 들어오고 하는거 보면.. 많이 갑갑하네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 요즘들어 일하면서 자꾸 생각하는게 있어요
<yemharc> 당신이 일이 세계 최초(?)라면 그건 남들이 못해서인가 안해서인가?
<yemharc> 당신이 하는*
<DarkCircle> 전 못해서가 아니라 안해서다에 한표 던집니다.
<DarkCircle> 이미 나온 아이디어이지만 사실 귀찮아서 안하는것
<AstralBoy> 게을러서..
<yemharc> 저도 아마 '대부분은' 그렇지 싶어요
<AstralBoy> irc프로그램 뭐쓰시나요?? 윈도우용 프로그램요
<AstralBoy> mirc 깔았는데 30일만 사용가능하내요
<samahui> 그거 레지스터리수정으로 다시 날짜 늘릴수 있습니다만.
<samahui> 전 윈도우에서는 그냥 web irc 씁니다
<AstralBoy> 웹irc에서 폰트 크기가 너무 작아서요...
<AstralBoy> 옛날에는 프로그램 복돌이였는데 개발 일하면서부터 레지스터리 수정하고 키젠받고 이런거는 하기 싫어요^^
<samahui> 복돌이나 키젠이 싫으시다면 mirc정식 구입해서 쓰시죠.
<samahui> 20달라정도 밖에 안하는걸로 아는데요
<samahui> 그냥 키젠이나 레지스터리 건들기 싫다고 해도 인터넷에 올라와있는 크랙버젼 받는거 아니라면 사는게 정답이네요.
<AstralBoy> 네 그렇게 해야겠어요
<samahui> 참고로 mirc 쓰다가 다른거 쓰면 좀 짜증날꺼 같은데요. 윈도우용 xchat도 있기는 한데 이건 한글 지원부분이 좀 에러입니다
<Seony> 그래서 저는 맥용 irc 클라이언트 세일할 때 얼른 샀죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 윈도용 xchat은 완성도가 망이에요
<Seony> Linkinus2 무지 맘에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> mirc 변종이라고 제로 아얄씨나 이런거 쓰는분들 있는데
<Seony> IRC 클라이언트는 Linkinus2 이외에는 아예 생각조차 할 수 없네요
<DarkCircle> mirc 셰어웨어 제한버전 빼고 다 불법입니다.
<DarkCircle> 심지어 한글 번역판도 불법이고요.
<DarkCircle> 차라리 xchat 변종을 쓰는게 훨씬 나을듯
<sungyo> 저는 데탑이 아예 리눅스다 보니 윈도우는...( _ _)
<DarkCircle> xchat 변종은 한글 지원 잘 되던데요
<DarkCircle> euc-kr 같은 이상한거만 안쓰면 되는.
<AstralBoy> 노트북에서 우분투 올렸는데 배터리 문제랑 인터넷뱅킹문제때문에 다시 윈도우 돌아왔어요...
<yemharc> 게임할때 빼면 윈도는 이제 답답해서.......
<yemharc> 뱅킹이야 폰으로 하면 되죠
<yemharc> 배터리는 확실히 좀 부족하긴 한데
<yemharc> 그건 좀 관리하기 나름이라...... 대신 관리용 툴이라던가 뭐 복잡하죠
<samahui> 전 모든 시스템이 리눅스인지라
<samahui> 맥 빼고는 다 리눅스 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 폰뱅킹은 옛날 같으면 불안불안했는데 요새 폰뱅킹은 그야말로 프리
<DarkCircle> 덤
<samahui> 윈도우는 필요할때 vm으로 잠시 돌리고
<samahui> 게임도 와인에서 돌아가는 것만 하던가 거의 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 요새 업무가 업무다 보니 VM 윈도도 필요없고...
<yemharc> 게임도 맥용으로 많이 나오고, 뭣보다 우리의 험블번들님 덕분에 (...)
<AstralBoy> 컴퓨터 살때 잠깐 정신이 나갔는지 SSD를 60gb로 다는 바람에 용량부족으로 vm깔고 이러진 못하고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 그런데 리눅스 쓰고 확실히 알겠는게, 그동안 얼마나 마소의 독점에 시달렸는지 알겠더라구요.
<yemharc> 정부사이트야 직접 청사 찾아가는게 더 빠르다는건 아실테고요 (먼산)
<AstralBoy> ^^;;;
<DarkCircle> 정부사이트가 윈도우즈(전)용인 이유는 뭐 다들 뻔히 아실테고 ...
<AstralBoy> 누가 대통령되던 active x 없애기 같은 안건은 조금 받아들여줬으면 좋겠는데..
<DarkCircle> 정부 개인업무 플랫폼이 윈도우즈이고 관련 프로그램들이 전부 윈도우즈 기반이기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 그건 어쩔 수 없죠.
<yemharc> 한글 빼면 섭합니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 다만 타 플랫폼 호환성을 고려하지 않은건 좀 에러 .
<sungyo> 우리는 인도처럼 정치적 기반을 얻고  오픈소스 활성화를 시킬수 없는걸까요?
<samahui> 아! 요즘 딱하나 불만은 리눅스에서 다음팟 못보는거 ㅎㅎ 가끔 경기보고잡을때 뿐이네요.
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스는 정치의 문제가 아니라 상업의 문제이기 때문에 오픈소스일을 하는데 정치의 일이 자꾸 개입되면 그다지 보기 좋은 모양새는 아닌...
<samahui> 그래서 요즘 회의실 대형tv이용을 많이 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<AstralBoy> 이번에 @대신 #을 메일에 사용하자고 하던 높으신 분들 보면... 한숨만 나와요
<sungyo> 머...머죠?? 그 아이디어는요?
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 같은 경우 좀 안좋은게 오픈소스 하는거 자체는 그냥 법으로 보호하는 선에서 그치면 되는데 자꾸 정부에서 오픈소스 들먹이면서 이상한 표준 갖다 붙이고 이러는 ..
<samahui> 실무자나 국민의견 전혀 반영안하는 정책만 하는 높으신분들
<samahui> 이해가 안되겠죠
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 어떻게 얘기가 나온거냐면
<DarkCircle> 그 프로젝트를 시험삼아서 추진하던 부서의 몇몇 공무원이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 뭐 중간은 잘 모르겠고 여하튼 ..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 막 좋다 최신 기술이다 이딴식으로 보고가 들어갔나보더군요
<Seony> 메일주소에 골뱅이 들어가는게 무슨 보기좋으라고 그러는줄 아는가보는군요...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 위에서 이거 정부에서 쓰자 라고 결정하는 바람에 일이 커져서 부작용에 대해 언급을 못하고 이꼬라지까지 온 ..
<yemharc> 제 생각에 #메일 발안자는 천재 아니면 희대의 천재입니다
<DarkCircle> 웃긴게 iso문서나 rfc 문서 이런거 한개도 안읽어보고 그냥 결정 들어간것.
<sungyo> 그래서 쓰겠데요? 미쳤군요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 흠 제가 예상하기론 샵메일 시스템에서 @로 바꿔서 외부로 보내주는 시스템은 있을건데요
<yemharc> 어차피 알아서 도태될 녀석이니 크게 상관은 없는데
<DarkCircle> 어차피 샵메일 써봐야 인트라넷 전용이거든요
<yemharc> 정부랑 같이 일하는 사람들은 피보겠죠
<DarkCircle> 시스템 잘못 짜면 정부메일이 모든 메일 시스템에서 스팸으로 인식될거고
<sungyo> 내일 누가 정부청사에서 휘발류시위해서 뉴스에 나오면 저인줄 알아주세요.
<yemharc> 스팸 이전에 제대로 도착은 할런지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 스팸함에 차곡차곡 쌓여감으로 인해서 정부의 대민 업무는 안드로메다로 갈듯
<AstralBoy> 이런거 보면 우리나라가 IT강국은 맞는데 소프트웨어는 철저한 후진국이예요
<yemharc> IT(소비)강국입니다
<Seony> 베타테스터 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전국민의 베타테스터화...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이미 샵메일 비슷한 시스템이 정부 망에서 쓰고 있는 중이긴 한데
<sungyo> IT(해킹허브)강국이기도 하죠?
<yemharc> 물론 하드웨어 기반 산업은 좀 날리긴 하는데
<AstralBoy> 호구
<Seony> 베타테스팅 강국
<DarkCircle> 그나마 다행인건 아직 #을 안쓴다는것?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<yemharc> 너무 그러지 마세요
<yemharc> 아시아 전체에 한국만큼 공헌하는 나라가 어딨다고요
<sungyo> 베타테스터와 해킹허브로서요....ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 일본은 IT쪽에서 공헌 좀 안하나요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아시아 공공재 (주민번호)를 국가 차원에서 지원하잖습니까
<DarkCircle> 요새 공무원 되는 애들 보면 자기가 공부를 잘해서 엘리트라서 들어가는 줄로 아는데
<DarkCircle> 고시공부만 하다보니까 시야가 좁아서 일처리는 좀 아닌듯
<yemharc> 유투브 직통라인 뚫으면 될걸 굳이 일본/중국라인 돌아가게 해서 매년 수천억씩 퍼주는데요
<sungyo> 우리나라는 정말로 똑똑한사람들은 기업에 가있자나요.
<DarkCircle> 아 유투브 직통라인은 정치문제 때문에그래요
<yemharc> 그게 어디가 정치에요
<yemharc> 기업 욕심이지
<DarkCircle> 국가대국가의 정치가 아니라 기업간의 정치 문제임
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 쓰는 SOC망 일본 자본으로 깐겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 일부는 일본에서 임대해서 쓰고 있고요
<DarkCircle> 일본에서도 우리나라망 임대해서써요.
<yemharc> 그 이전 문제라니까요
<DarkCircle> 중국 통해서 러시아 갈때.일본에서 우리나라에 돈을 내죠
<yemharc> 서로 교차임대망의 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 이전 문제가 아닌데요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 구글에서 여하간 한일간의 문제가 해결이 안되면 망을 안깐다고 했거든요
<DarkCircle> 이게 말이 와전돼서 엄하게 얘기가 흘러나온것 .
<DarkCircle> 정말 직통을 깔려면 일본을 경유하지 않는 미국 직통라인을 깔아야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 현재 시스템으론 말이 안되는 얘기.
<yemharc> 그건 처음 망 설립하고 데이터센터때 얘기잖아요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨.
<yemharc> 그래서 결국 싱가폴로 갔지만
<sungyo> 톰보이를 웹에서 구현시키면서 알게된게, 타이틀 생성시에 자체 버그가 발생하는데 이걸 웹쪽에서 해결해버리면 되는건지...ㅋㅋ 고민이네요.
<DarkCircle> 지금 이 자체로도 설계비용이 엄하게 들어가죠.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 북한만 어찌하면 직통라인을 더 빠르게 깔 수 있는데
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 아시다시피 한국은 섬 아닌 섬이죠
<yemharc> 사실상 섬이죠
<AstralBoy> 아시안 하이웨이를 나 살아있는동안 볼수 있을까요
<yemharc> 한쪽이 땅으로 막혀있을 뿐이지
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 우리가 일본 경유하는 회선을 좋아서 쓰나요
<DarkCircle> 기술문제도 그렇지만 자본끼리얽힌 문제도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 자본계 정치문제도 꼬여있어요 .
<DarkCircle> 일본이야 가라앉아버리면 일본 회선 안써도 되는데
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 미국으로 가는 데이터가 평시에는 꼭 일본을 거쳐가요.
<yemharc> 해저 케이블이.....
<DarkCircle> 예전에 일본 지진났을때 중국 동남아 경유해서 갔었잖아요?
<AstralBoy> 일본대지진때 미국회선 확 늦어진거 기억나시나요
<DarkCircle> 일본쪽이 거쳐가는게 기분이 나쁜거지 거쳐가는거 치곤 굉장히 퀄리티가 좋은편임.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 일본 국내망은 우리나라 국내망보다 퀄리티가 2.5배정도 좋은대신에 가격은 3배차이나요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (엉 ?)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 한줄은 삼천포로 흘러갔고 ...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 요새는 대부분 코어네트워크만 라인깔고 나머지는 무선으로 미는 추세던데
<DarkCircle> 코어가 퍼포먼스가 안받쳐주면 말짱 도루묵이죠 ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> LTE.adv 정도 속도면 기존의 가정집 유선망은 대체 가능할거 같은데, 문제는 유선대비 비용이.......
<hblee> 와 CSS의 위대함이란..
<DarkCircle> 무선이 무선으로 끝나는게 아니라 실질적으론 무선망은 유선망을 기반으로 AP만 꼽아주는거쟎아요?
<yemharc> 실제 최종 사용자 입장에선 그런건 안 따지죠
<yemharc> "잘되냐 안되냐"가 중요한거니까
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ 그건 확실히 맞는 말씀. 그래서 안되는거 보면 안테나를 늘려라 뭐 이런 얘기도 나오긴 하는데요.
<DarkCircle> 결국 신호세기라든지 신호 대역폭이라든가 유선망 기본 트래픽 소화능력이 갖춰지지 않으면 말짱 도루묵이예요 .
<yemharc> 사실 한국도 지금의 가정집 유선망을 모조리 무선으로 돌려버리면 어지간한 무선 트래픽은 다 커버하긴 할텐데
<DarkCircle> 요새 KT에 트래픽 소화능력을 늘려달라고 자꾸 푸쉬넣는 분위긴데 KT측에서도 이런거에 한계가 있는건 장비 하나가지고 유무선을 다 소화해야 하는거라 ..
<AstralBoy> 전기세가.
<DarkCircle> 유선은 그나마 계속 연결이 되어 있는 상태인데 무선은 핸드오프때문에 장비에 무리가 가요.
<DarkCircle> 끊어졌다가 이어질 경우에 dhcp 요청 들어오고 ip 할당하면 그때부터 요청 패킷 들어왔다가 그 과정에 핸드오프 발생하면 다시 ip받아서 패킷 보내고 ...
<yemharc> PC같은거야 사용할땐 계속 켜져있으니 좀 나은데
<DarkCircle> 유선으로 계속 연결되어 있는 경우보다 처리가 훨씬 복잡하고 느려지게 만드는 원인.
<DarkCircle> 그쵸.
<yemharc> 아 문득......
<yemharc> IPv6가 활성화되면 저런 문제가 싹 해결되던가, 더한 지옥이 되던가 둘 중 하나군요
<yemharc> IPv6 - DHCP라니 순간 오싹......
<samahui> 기술에 대한 법이나 규정등은 실무자(기술자)가 정하고 주도해야되는데... 정치인이 주도하려하면 문제가 되겠죠
<samahui> 과학벨트만 봐도... 각지역 이권따지다가 쪼개놨죠
<samahui> 실질적으로 시설이용하는 사람들은 귀찮게 이곳저곳 옮겨다니며 일하게 만들고 아니면 그냥 기존 시설이요.
<AstralBoy> 만약 KT가 계속 공기업이었고.. SKT나 LGT가 KT의 망을 빌려쓰는 형태로 되었으면 얼마나 좋았을까라는 생각이 문득 드네요
<sungyo> 그렇군요. 정치인이 아무려면 실무자보다 잘 알수는 없고, 기술력이란 것은 현장에서 나오는 것이니까요.
<AstralBoy> 주파수 낭비도 없었을꺼고. 중복된 기지국세우기같은 것도 없었을꺼고
<samahui> 그것도 해먹느라 공기업 팔아먹었다고 봐야죠
<AstralBoy> 인천공항처럼 잘만 운영되면 참 좋았을껀데
<DarkCircle> IPv6면 DHCP를 할 필요가 없을거 같다는 생각도 드는데요
<DarkCircle> 보안성도 훨씬 향상되어 있을거고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 기기마다 고정아이피 하나씩 박아주는것.
<DarkCircle> 근데 시스템 전환에 비용이 엄청나게 들어가기 때문에 요새 어떻게 되고 있는지는 알 수가 없네요 .
<sungyo> Seony: content = content.replace('변수값, '<note-content>') 저 안에다 변수값을 넣어주려면 '%s' %변수 이렇게 넣어주면 되나요?
<sungyo> Seony: content = content.replace('변수값, '<note-content>') 저 안에다 변수값을 넣어주려면 '%s' %변수 이렇게 넣어주면 되나요?
<sungyo> 헐;;;;; 죄송, 잘못눌렀네요.
 * AstralBoy slaps AstralBoy around a bit with a large trout
<JukDol2> http://www.coupang.com/deal.pang?coupang=28314280&src=904&spec=30&utm_source=DM&utm_medium=letter&utm_campaign=letter_etc&ctag=90417
<JukDol2> 구입하고 싶으나, 돈이 없네요. ㅠㅠ
<AstralBoy> 헤드폰 예쁘네요
<sungyo> 으아~ 최적화.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 미치것다!!!
<razGon_web> JukDol2: 나에게 불을 지르셨네...ㅜㅜ
<JukDol2> http://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/
<JukDol2> 머. 이런 페이지가 다 있죠??
<JukDol2> 처음 보는 페이지네요.
<JukDol2> 뭐...뭐죠?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 말그대로 카이스트의 ftp서버페이지 인 모양이네요.
<razGon_web> 여러 배포판이 여기에 있습니다.
<sungyo> 카이스트가 리눅스에 공언을 크게 해왔다는 것이 눈으로 보이네요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 컬트롤  'w'를 눌렀더니..
<yemharc> 정확히는 카이스트 리눅스 동아리죠
<yemharc> 일전에 서버 날아가고 나서 복구되기까지 학교쪽은 무척 비협조적이었죠
<AstralBoy> 다음에서도 ftp지원해주지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> http://fpt.daum.net
<sungyo> http://ftp.daum.net
<AstralBoy> 그냥 앞에 ftp만 붙이면 되네요
<AstralBoy> 감사합니다.
<sungyo> ;)
<AstralBoy> 혹시 mysql 미러사이트 괜찮은곳 없나요
<sungyo> python re 함수 안에다가 '변수'를 넣어야 하는데 이거 어찌 넣어야 하는지 방법을 모르겠네요.
<AstralBoy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7580790/how-to-use-variables-in-python-regular-expression
<sungyo> AstralBoy : 이상하게 전 안먹히네요.
<sungyo> html_content = re.findall('<note-content%s(.+)</note-content>' % note_content_version, content)
<samahui> 저녁 먹으러 가야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 식사들 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요
<sungyo> ^^ 네
<am0c> 우앙 파이썬이당..
<am0c> 안녕하세요 ( _ _);;
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<am0c> 파이썬 저도 배우고 싶은데 뭐로 배우는게 좋을까요?
<sungyo> 아우, 벌래 한마리만 잡으면 다음단계로 넘어가질텐데 풀리지가 않네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> http://codejob.co.kr/docs/view/2/
<sungyo> 점프투 파이썬이에요.
<AstralBoy> http://wikidocs.net/read/book/136
<AstralBoy> http://codejob.co.kr/docs/view/2/
<AstralBoy> http://www.trypython.org/
<AstralBoy> 파이썬 사이트
<am0c> 오옷 감사합니다..
<sungyo> 오오, 좋은사이트들을 많이 가지고 계시네요.
<AstralBoy> 어제 저도 여기서 질문해서 받은주소예요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> sungyo: 메시지를 지금 봤어요
<Seony> 해결 하셨나요?
<sungyo> 아직요.
<Seony> 내용 안에 변수를 넣으실 때는, 문자열이면 %s 하신 다음 밖에서 %() 하시면 되요...
<Seony> 말로 설명하려니 어렵네요. 책 같은데에서 도움을 받으시면 쉬울텐데..
<DarkCircle> 오옷 펄 초고수 아목옹 -ㅅ-
<sungyo> 지금 갑자기 되던것도 안되서..^^;; 잠깐 만져보고 확인해보겠슴다.
<DarkCircle> 하루 걸릴 일거리 10분에 끝낸다는 궁극의 스킬을 가진 아목옹 -ㅅ-
<sungyo> html_content = re.findall(r'<note-content%s(.+)</note-content>', content) %(note_content_version)
<sungyo> 이걸 치면 타이프 에러라고 나와요.
<Seony> 아... 정규식 내부에서는 사용할 수 없구요, 그걸 변수에다 따로 저장하시고 그 변수를 정규식에서 불러써야해요..
<sungyo> 정규식 전체를 변수에 넣으면 되는거네요?
<Seony> 네. 정규식을 컴파일하는 함수가 있는데 그걸 구글링해서 응용해보세요.
<sungyo> r' 이게 정규식 걸어주는거죠?
<Seony> 네...
<jyp_cloud> 정규식이 아니고 raw string입니다.
<jyp_cloud> 정규식을 쓸때 \같은거에 자유롭기 위해서 raw string prefix를 붙혀서 보통들 파이썬에서 씀미당.ㅇ
<jyp_cloud> ㅇㅁㅇ
<sungyo> Senoy: 해결됬어요. 결정적인 버그 하나를 잡았네요.
<sungyo> 뱃속이 다 개운하게 잡혔네요.^0^
<Seony> jyp_cloud: 설명 감사합니다.
<Seony> sungyo: 점점 실력이 수직상승 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 스승님이 훌륭하시니까요.
<Seony> 헐 스승이라뇨. 저는 쥐뿔도 모릅니다 ㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 어야튼 감사드려요.
<sungyo> 이제 얼추 스스로 찾아해결하는 방법이 익혀지는거 같아요.
<Seony> 파이썬이 배우기 쉽다보니, 인터넷만 뒤져도 해결할 수 있다는 장점이 있는 것 같아요
<sungyo> 객체지향적으로 하라는 말씀이 도움이 컸어요. 각자 역활들을 독립시키니까 풀어가기가 무척 쉬워요.
<Seony> 그때 제가 말씀드린게 정확히 객체지향은 아니지만, 어쨌든 그런 식으로 풀어나가시면 좀 수월하실 거에요...
<Seony> 뭐 이것저것 따지자면 복잡하니까, 암튼 대충 쉽게 풀자면 각각의 역할들을 독립시키고 그것들이 변수만 입력받으면 입력받은 것에 대해 결과물만 뱉어내는 식으로요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅇ예. 결과물만 확실히 뱉어네면요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자바 할 때는, 메인함수는 거진 껍데기만 있을 때도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어떤의미에요?
<Seony> 음... 그러니까 결과물 받아서 다른 함수로 보내주는 정도로요...
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 글자를 화면에 뿌리기만 하는 객체를 만들어놓고, 다른 객체에서 에러 낼 때는 꼭 그 객체를 통한다거나... 뭐 그런 식이죠..
<Seony> 소스코드의 "재사용"이라는 측면에서 볼 때는 객체지향이 참 좋긴한데... 웹프로그래밍할 때는 그게 참 쉽지가 않죠... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> dylink.php파일을 만들고, 여기에 '타이틀'을 쳐넣으면 dylink.py 파일이 list파일을 검색해 타이틀의 .note파일을 찾아주고, 이를 phrser.py파일이 파싱해주면서, 링크부분만 "dylink.php?title=$타이틀" 이렇게 했거든요.
<DarkCircle> ahoops -ㅅ- 부뷔
<DarkCircle> am0c 부뷔
<Seony> sungyo: 아... 그렇군요... 잘하고 계신거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 타이틀 없으면 에러 뱉어주고, 요렇게 해놓으니 생각하기가 쉬워졌어요.^^
<sungyo> 몰랐으면 큰 삽들뻔 했을거 같아요.
<Seony> 일단 필요하신 툴 제작이 다 끝나면, 알고리즘 공부 한 번 해보세요. 아마 앞으로 아주 큰 도움이 될 거에요.
<sungyo> http://loscane.iptime.org/tomboy/
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 이거 나중에 톰보이까지 열어서 뜯어고친다음에 '개인 에버노트(?) 패키지' 만들어도 되겠어요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 오 톰보이 데이터를 빼서 저렇게도 뿌릴 수 있군요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 네. 저거 만드신다고 고생 많이 하셨대요...
<DarkCircle> 음 그러고 보니 이거 말고도 예전에 뭐라카더라 ...
<DarkCircle> 음악 파일 이름 정리하는것도 막 만드셨던거 같은데
<sungyo> DarCircle: Seony님께서 결정적인 엔진인 '파서'를 만들어주셨거든요.
<DarkCircle> -0-
<sungyo> 그때가 다크서클님이셨군요. 그때 그  '쉘'을 계기로 여기까지 왔어요.
<Seony> 헐... 엔진이라뇨... 그냥 스크립트 조각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제가 뭘 했었는지 기억이 가물하긴 한데 ...
<DarkCircle> 검증을 했었나요?
<DarkCircle> 아 돌려보기는 했던 것 같네요
<sungyo> 그걸로 아이폰파일을 mp3로 변환해서 다음클라우드 폴더에 넣는거까지 했었어요.
<Seony> 예전에 다크써클님이 저한테 스키에나 알고리즘 도전북에 있는 주근깨 문제 보내주셨었나요?
<Seony> 아 누구였더라...
<DarkCircle> 주근깨 문제라 ...
<DarkCircle> 문제가 뭔진 모르겠는데
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> 알고리즘 트레이닝북에 있던거 숙제라고 하셔서 하나 보내드린 기억은 있긴 하네요
<yemharc> 이제 핸드폰 보조금 안 준다는군요 (삼성)
<Seony> 아 맞네요. 그거 그 책에 정답 있잖아요..
<Seony> C로 작성된 정답 그거 완전 엉터리에요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 정답 빼고 문제만 보내달라고 하셨던 기억이 있네요
<DarkCircle> 그건 확실함 .
<Seony> 73번 주근깨 문제인데...
<Seony> 정답도 같이 보내주셨었는데, 그거 완전 엉터리더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 핸폰 보조금 안주는게 11월 초부터일거예요
<DarkCircle> 근데 안주는게 맞다고 봄 .. 왜 굳이 제품을 팔고 벌어들인 돈을 도로 돌려주는 바보짓을 하는지..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 제품 값을 깎으면 되는것 =3
<DarkCircle> 정답도요?
<Seony> 네. 정답이 엉터리...
<DarkCircle>  아 정답은 아니고 샘플을 보내드렸을거예요
<DarkCircle> 뭐라더라 그 입력값이랑 출력값 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그 원서를 써니님께서 가지고 계셨던것같음.
<Seony> 그 책 뒤에 번역자가 풀어넣은 정답이 있다고 하셨었꺼든요... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 그건 맞아요
<Seony> 그래서 암튼, 며칠씩 고생해서 파이썬으로 전부 다 재작성했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Freckles-Skiena-and-Revilla-Programming-Challenges-book
<DarkCircle> 번역자가 풀었는지는 잘 모르겠는데 여하튼 정답은 쭉 있...어요
<DarkCircle> 네 맞네요 제가 한국어로 번역한 본문을 급하게 쳐서 보내드렸었고 원서를 가지고 계셨던건 확실하고
<Seony> 네. 메일 검색하니까 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 정답을 제가 보내드렸는지 아닌지는 기억에 없고 ..
<sungyo> 전 그럼 계속 디버깅하러....( _ _)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고하세요
<sungyo> 넵.^^
<Seony> 메일이 너무 많아서 클라이언트 열 때마다 엄청 버벅대네요... 삭제를 좀 해야하는데 막상 지우려니 무쟈게 아깝군요....
<Seony> 예밀님은 어떻게 쓰시려나.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 소스코드 보니까 좀 기억이 나긴 나는군요
<DarkCircle> 제가 C 소스코드도 같이 보내드렸던게 맞네요
<Seony> 네.
<DarkCircle> 정답이라고 별거 있나 싶었는데 크루스칼 보니까 이제 기억이 나는.
<DarkCircle> 의외로 괴발개발스러운 소스코드였나보군요 ... 대충 힌트만 주려고 발로 찍은 코드였나 ..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하긴 정답도 제대로 줘버리면 공부가 안되니까요 크크
<Seony> 그거 정말 똑같이 쳐서 돌아가게 해보면, 답이 완전 엉터리로 나왔거든요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그게 목적이었었나봐요
<am0c> DarkCircle: 고릉고릉
<DarkCircle> am0c 모른척 하지 말자능 ~(-ㅂ-
<am0c> DarkCircle: 코딩하느라 정신이없었슴다
<DarkCircle> 아목옹 머리에 부스터 달때가 제일 부럽 -ㅅ-
<am0c> 요즘은 일년에 두세번입니다. 그것도 최대 2시간.. 에휴
<am0c> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 긴듯아닌듯
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 공무원들 업무를 위한 핸드폰 : 아래아 한글폰
<DarkCircle> 오오오오오오!!!!
<DarkCircle> 한컴의 모바일 기기 사업 진출루머에 신빙성을 더하는군요 크크
<AstralBoy> 한국의 웹한경 또한 갈라파고스군요
<DarkCircle> 근데 전세계 워드프로세서 다 뜯어봐도 아래아한글 만큼 잘 만들어진건 보기 드물잖아요?
<DarkCircle> MSWord 생각하면 TeX 문법 호환 수식 편집기도 없고 ..
<yemharc> "워드"만요
<DarkCircle> 네 워드만 진짜 세계최고임.
<DarkCircle> 크크
<DarkCircle> 워드 프로그램 하나로 세계정복하면 참 좋은데 왜... ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그 쓰기 괜찮은걸 ...
<yemharc> 사실 위지윅 성능으로는 정말 탑클래스긴 하죠ㅕ
<DarkCircle> ODT나 OOXML 기반 문서 뽑아주는것도 아래아한글은 세계 탑이죠
<yemharc> 그러니까 문제는 HWP
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> 뭔가 모순같지만 모순이면서 모순이 아니에요
<yemharc> ........
<DarkCircle> 좀 안타깝긴 하지만 리버오피스 아무리 잘 만들어봐야 아래아한글 발톱에 낀 때 겨우 파고 발뒤꿈치 따라오는 수준.
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 메일 클라이언트에 메일 몇개나 쌓여있어요?
<DarkCircle> 크크크킄 그걸 뭐라고 해야 하나요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어......지금 9천 600개 정도?....
<DarkCircle> 모순같은데 모순이면서 모순이 아니면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 메일클라이언트 열 때마다 버벅대지 않아요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런건 없는데요
<DarkCircle> 저도 예전에 메일 만개 쌓여봤는데
<Seony> 저는 지금 4천개인데, 열 때마다 버벅대서 이걸 지금 지워줘야하나 말아야하나 고민 중이거든요...
<DarkCircle> 그래봐야 디스크에 한 100메가 쪼금 먹나 그렇더라구요
<yemharc> 음......버벅대거나 하는 현상은 없어요
<DarkCircle> 백업하다 실수해서 날려먹었긴 하지만 ㄱ-
<Seony> 저는 지금 메일만 1.6기가에요
<Seony> 음... 아 고민되네요...
<yemharc> 엉.....
<yemharc> 3.5그램이네요 (......)
<yemharc> 뭐지! 왜 이렇게 많이 먹는거지?!
<Seony> 이거 산사자 나올 때 포맷하고 새로 설치한건데...
<Seony> 첨부파일들 때문에 그럴 거에요
<yemharc> 전 그냥 업글이긴 한데, 어차피 업글전에 한번 클린설치 한거거든요
<Seony> 첨부된 파일을 전부 내려받으니..
<yemharc> 첨부파일이래봐야................ 기껏해야 1~3M 사이일텐데...
<Seony> 심하게 버벅대는건 아닌데, 그래도 일단 눈에 띄거든요...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어차피 용량 남으니 패스한다 치고.....
<Seony> 메일 지울 때도 살짝 딜레이가 좀 잇꼬...
<yemharc> 여튼 전 버벅대거나 뭐 그런 현상은 한번도 없었어요
<yemharc> 메일 클라 자체가 동작이 밀리는 때는 있죠
<yemharc> 메일 막 다운받아서 표시해주고 할때라던가
<Seony> 메일 클라 닫았다가 다시 열 때도 밀리지 않구요?
<Seony> 그러니까 완전종료 말구 그냥 x 버튼 닫았을 때요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그 알림센터 때문에 항상 켜놓는데 문제없어요
<yemharc> (x로 독에 넣은 상태로 대기)
<Seony> 음... 제 맥이 뭔가 이상이 있군요...
<yemharc> 어웈ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예밀님 쓰시는 맥에 비해서 스펙차이가 거의 없음에도 불구하고 뭔가 조금씩 차이가 나네요
<yemharc> 미니패드랑 뉴뉴패드(..) 두개를 근접샷으로 찍은거 두개를 붙여놓으니까
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이맥이 그런건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 mbp요
<yemharc> 으음
<Seony> 제 아이맥은 코어2듀오 구닥다리에요. 2007년도에 구입한...
<yemharc> 어차피 스스디는 다셨잖아요?
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 더 신경쓰이는거죠..
<Seony> 그것도 전 세계에서 가장 빠르다는... ㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 진짜 차이 없다고 봐야하는데....... 하드한 작업도 아니니까요
<DarkCircle> 제 맥북에어도 코어2듀오지만 그다지 느리진 않...
<Seony> 240기가를 한국돈으로 무려 60만원이 넘는 물건인데...
<DarkCircle> 코어가 아무리 구닥다리라도 SSD가 뽐뿌질해주잖아요 -0-
<yemharc> 사과매장 한번 가보시는게 좋겠네요
<Seony> 걔네들 아는거 쥐뿔도 없어요. 그래봐야 다 파트타임 알바들인데요..
<Seony> 저보다 더 모를껄요
<DarkCircle> 웬지 장비에 현질 하셔야 할거 같은 느낌 적인 느낌 .
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=news&wr_id=1539768&page=0
<yemharc> 이건 오징어는 오징언데 갑오징어
<Seony> 아 이거 저도 레티나북으로 바꾸던가 해야지..
<yemharc> 레티나북 기본형으로도 충분히 좋은 성능이더군요
<DarkCircle> 역시 아잉패드 미니는 서민용이었숴 ..
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<Seony> 아이패드미니 보고왔는데, 진짜 한손에 들어오더라구요..
<yemharc> 순간 그........ 스샷때문에 눈이 썩을뻔했어요
<DarkCircle> 서피스보단 낫다는 묘한 결과라니 ..
<yemharc> 근데 진짜 미니 자체는 매력적인 기기인거 같아요
<yemharc> 다만 액정이.....................
<DarkCircle> 음 제 생각에느 아잉패드 미니는
<yemharc> 요즘 눈이 너무 높아져서 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 전자책 보는 용도인듯
<yemharc> 네 딱 그정도인거 같아요
<yemharc> 간단한 웹서핑하고
<DarkCircle> 게임하면 눈 웬지 나가리 날거 같네요
<Seony> 아이패드 미니에 마이크도 달려있겠죠?
<yemharc> 그냥 더도말고 패드2에요
<Seony> 마이크만 달려있으면 전화기로 쓸 수도 있겠는데요..
<DarkCircle> 저런 디스플레이 상태는 눈깔 맛탱이 가는거 한순간 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 달려있겠죠? 시리 되는거 보면
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 저게 패드2랑 동급
<DarkCircle> 아 생각코 보니까 집에 아직도 3gs쓰고 있는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> (엉?)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이참에 바꿔요
<yemharc> 4로
<yemharc> ......
<yemharc> 4 요새 약정공짜일텐데
<Seony> 제 인생 최고의 디자인이었던 아이폰4가 이제 구형이 되는군요...
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 4도 나온지 이제 2년이던가요
<yemharc> 3gs가 3년차고
<yemharc> 아..... 이럴땐 확실히 "앱등이는 답이 없다"는게 좀 이해가 가는군요
<yemharc> "시네마 디플을 받았는데 일반 데탑에 못쓰나요?"   "아이맥을 지르세요"
<Seony> 그럴 때는 "절 주세요" 해야되는데..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그러고 보니까
<yemharc> 오늘 신기한걸 알았습니다
<yemharc> 아이폰/패드 앱들 중에서 '멀티스크린 지원'이 되는 녀석들이 있어요
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 제 폰이 4g라능 .
<DarkCircle> 아 4g가 아니라 4s
<yemharc> 리플렉션 아시죠?
<DarkCircle> =3
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 저도 4s인데 5 갈아탐요
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 4s 너무 느려요
<yemharc> ...............
<DarkCircle> 그러면 4s 주세요 ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 이미 사갈 사람이 있어서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐퀴
<yemharc> 오!
<yemharc> Seony: http://gdeluxe.com/itunes-11-download/
<Seony> 드디어 나오네요. 인터페이스 많이 바뀌는거 같던데..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> iPhone 5 다 좋은데 디스플레이 크기 위아래로 44px 늘렸다고 신제품이라고 하는건 좀 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 하드웨어적으로도 많이 바뀌었잖아요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 근데 많이까진 아니예요
<DarkCircle> 아 많이가 맞긴 하구나
<DarkCircle> 길이가 늘어났으니까 회로 자체 설계가 바뀌긴 합 (쿨럭)
<yemharc> 일단 소재같은거 갈아엎었으니 많이는 많이죠
<DarkCircle> 커넥터도 그렇고 뒤판도 알미늄이었나 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 제가 알미늄 재질을 상당히 안좋아라해요
<DarkCircle> 정전기에 민감해서 ...
<yemharc> 전 애플 하드웨어 엔지니어들에 대해서는 에어 이어폰 포트 보고 자비를 접었어요
<DarkCircle> 지금 맥북도 자꾸 정전기 나서 팜레스트에 필름 쉴드 붙였 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐 지들이 알미늄 쓰면 뽀대난다고 주장하는걸 어쩔...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 여하간 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 지문은 확실히 덜 묻긴 하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 백패널 쉴드 필름 불티나게 팔릴듯 .
<Seony> 맥 젠투 업뎃 안해준지 벌써 1년이나 되가네요..
<Seony> 오랫만에 젠투나 업뎃해줄까..
<DarkCircle> 맥이 썩을듯 크크
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그거 보셨어요?
<yemharc> 뒷판 코팅 벗겨지니까 애들이 "그럼 아예 처음부터 모양내서 벗기면 되잖아?" 하고 사포로 갈아버렸........
<Seony> 맥용 젠투 프리픽스는, 마스크된 패키지가 너무 많아서 좀 짜증나긴 해요..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 코팅 안벗겨지게 쉴드를 치든지 사포로 갈아버리는게 나은가보군요
<DarkCircle> 괜찮아요 우리에겐 아스테이지가 있심.
<DarkCircle> 군대 괜히 갔다온거 아님
<DarkCircle> 잘 발라서 라이터로 지져주자능.
<yemharc> 그 벗겨지는게 테두리 부분만 벗겨지거든요
<DarkCircle> 헐 그 어려운 부분이 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 그래서 테두리부분만 싹 돌려서 갈면........
<DarkCircle> 테두리에 검은 코팅 말씀이신가 보네요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 희한하게 코팅한듯 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<sungyo> 아 터미널이 또 버벅거리네요.ㅡㅡ
<sungyo> ls 치면 한 10초 뒤에 반응이 와요.
<DarkCircle> top으로 머신 상태 확인 한번 해보세요
<DarkCircle> 브라우저가 메모리 겁내 먹고 있을수도 있을텐데 ...
<DarkCircle> 전 오늘 플래시 플러긴이 가상메모리를 51G 먹는걸 봤습니다. (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 스왑이랑 메모리 합쳐봐야 40기가가 안되는데 어떻게 ㄱ-;
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/p03fjrB5
<sungyo> 별로 깐게 없는 제 서버는 왜 저리 할일이 많은걸까요?
<DarkCircle> pastebin 내용이 증발해버렸군요
<Seony> 덴장 맥용 젠투 프리픽스에서도 뭐 하나 설치하려면 관련 패키지 싸그리 컴파일이네요...
<sungyo> 헐;; 짧게 걸었떠니니
<sungyo> 서버거 터미널 접속이 버벅이는데, 가보면 뭔가 열심히 하드를 읽고는 잇어요.
<sungyo> 뻑난걸까요>
<sungyo> 접속이 10분 이상 홀딩되어져있네요.
<sungyo> 아니, 화면이 한줄씩 한줄씩 뜨긴 뜨네요. ㅡ,,ㅡ
<samahui> i7 2.6~3.4기가 16기가메모리 쿼드로3000k OS 우분투 대충 제 노트북 사양입니다만 ...
<samahui> 플래시께서 메모리 몽땅 점유
<samahui> 검은 화면을 봤습니다.
<DarkCircle> 역시 플래시가 웬수군요.
<samahui> 플래시가 왠수라기 보다는 플래시속 스크립터를 프로그래머가 아닌 디자이너가 만드는게 에러인거죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/ycCNGmfT
<DarkCircle> 시스템에 열어놓은 파일이 엄청 많다고 하는데 혹시 tomboy쪽지 같은거 왕창 떠 있나요? ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 모르겠어요, 서버 화면을 열어볼수가 없어서요. 원격으로 이곳에서 열어서 쓰는데 그곳께 같이 열려있을까요?
<sungyo> (일하느라 답변이 좀 느려요)
<samahui> 실험중 입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ 팬티엄1 노트북을 회사 창고에서 찾아서
<samahui> 거기다 OS깔고 무선랜 물려서
<samahui> 혹시 mirc라도 돌려지나 테스트 중입니다
<DarkCircle> 미릌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 성공하면 irc전용 머신을 하나 가지게 되겠네요 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 미릌은 돌아가겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 리눅이 존재의 이유가
<DarkCircle> 콘솔 터미날 컴파일 구경하고 IRC 하려고 쓰는거쟎아요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 안되면 윈도우98se깔아서 irc 돌려봐야죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다른건 괜찮은데
<samahui> OS선택이랑
<samahui> 그 당시 사양에 맞는 OS의 드라이버 잡는게 가장큰 일이네요
<samahui> irc야 돌아갈듯 보이는데... 무선랜 드라이버 자체가 안잡혀요 ㅎㅎ;
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 드라이버 검색엔진 있었는데 ... 다운로드도 가능했었거든요
<DarkCircle> 윈도 전용이긴 하지만 ..
<samahui> 요즘은 드라이버가 잘 없어요
<samahui> 오래된 시스템꺼는 특히
<DarkCircle> 그런게 있어야 되는데 (먼산)
<samahui> 아무튼 우선 나갔다가 저놈으로 성공하면 저걸로 들어와볼께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ~~
<sungyo> 그놈 클래식이 가벼운편인가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 그놈 3 보단 훨씬 많이 가벼워요
<DarkCircle> 근데 앞으로 그놈 클래식이라고 하는 대체모드는 지원을 중단할거고요
<DarkCircle> 3.8부터는 2.x냐 3.x냐 알아서 결정해야 하게끔 완전히 UI를 통일할예정.
<sungyo> amd, 사향이 정확히는 기억안나고 펜티엄4정도인거로 기억하거든요, 램 512에 60기가정도인데 가볍게 돌릴수 있는 리눅스 추천해주실수 있나요? 톰보이랑 토니도(tonido)클라우드 정도만 돌려요.
<DarkCircle> 프로그램이 결정하는것이 아니라 사용자가 결정하게요.
<DarkCircle> 음 뭐 그냥 일반 배포판 설치하시고 fluxbox같은거 얹으시면 될듯 한데요
<DarkCircle> 아마 그놈 올리기도 좀 무거울텐데 xfce도 괜찮을듯 하고요
<sungyo> 그럼 그냥 우분투만 드러내고  x만 바꿀까요?
<DarkCircle> 제 기억에는 P3에다가 xfce 돌리는데 꽤 괜찮았었거든요
<DarkCircle> 우분투가 아마 그냥은 안깔릴듯 싶고 주분투 버전으로 함 설치해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 주분투가 아니다 싶으면 루분투 쓰셔도 좋은데 루분투는 아직 덜 익은 고기 같은 느낌이라 크크
<sungyo> 일단 유니티부터 드러내야겠어요.
<sungyo> ㅡㅡ;;; 결국 강제종료 시키고 다시켜서 왔어요.
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요~
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요. 서버폭주중이라 정신이 없네요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 하, 앞 에 '유니티'라는 글자가 붙는 프로그램은 싹 지워야겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> sudo apt-get remove --purge unity-*
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 제 생각이 짧았네요. 판티엄150에 32메가 가지고는 ... 설치가 하루 종일 걸리는군요. ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 거기다 버팔로 사이트 관리를 어떻게 하는건지 클라이언트와 드라이버 링크 다 깨져서 ... 직접 찾아 받느라 오래 걸리네요.
<samahui> 일좀 하다가 다 받아지고 설치되면 팬티엄1 150이라는 어마어마한 시스템으로 들어오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 꿈속에서 따뜻하고  편안한 밤 되세요
<samahui> ?
<DarkCircle> 설마 진짜로 P1 150인가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 네 진짜 팬티엄1 입니다
<samahui_old> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> ㄱ센스 520 모델 찾아서 os설치하고 인터넷연결해서 irc까지 성공햇네요
<samahui_old> 좋은데 단점들이 조금씩 보이네요. 우선 느려요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 그래도 돌릴만하네요.
<samahui_old> 채팅은 이것으로 해야겠네요
<samahui_old> 새로운 채팅머신 탄생입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 팬티엄1 에 150메가헤르츠 중앙처리장치, 32메가 메모리, 6기가하드, 무선랜까지 갖추고 있는 800*600해상도의 머신이네요
<samahui_old> 전용 머신이 생겼으니 이제 기존 시스템은 일에만 전념 할 수 있겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 채팅머신 치고 32메가 메모리는 정말 화려하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 당시에 놋북 메모리 32메가는 정말 비쌌는데 ..
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 정말 화려한 메모리예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 단, 채팅이외의 일을 함께 하면 버버버버벅
<samahui_old> 아무것도 안보여요
<samahui_old> 한번 리붓하고 올께요
<sungyo> 저분 지금 뭘루 돌리신거죠??
<sungyo> 으아~ 머리도 터지고 심장도 터지겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> samahui_old: 지금 뭘로 돌리시는거죠? 운영체제요.
<samahui_old> 예전 미지 리눅스 올렸다가
<samahui_old> 무선랜 드라이버 문제로 그냥 윈2000 달린 하드로 바꿨습니다.
<samahui_old> 팬1에 무리가 가네요
<samahui_old> 그냥 미지를 계속 쓸까 생각도 드는데 하도 오래된 OS라 그런지 드라이버 올리기 힘드네요
<sungyo> 팬 1에서 윈2000이 그래도 돌아가는군요.
<samahui_old> 넵
<samahui_old>  돌아가는 윈도우계열 마지막 os죠
<samahui_old> 드라이버만 갖춰지면 리눅스 계열로 옮길까 합니다.
<samahui_old> 레드핫 정도 생각하고 있습니다.
<sungyo> ^0^ 좋은 결과 있길 기대할게요.
<sungyo> 역사 한번 써주세요.
<samahui_old> 대학때 이노트북 사용한 적이 있는데 제 기억이 맞다면 돌아갈꺼예요
<samahui_old> 이런 구형 노트북 사용해 보면서 느끼는 건 역시 향수+기억보정이 최고의 시스템 인듯해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 10년전에 사용하던 하드를 얼마전까지 가지고 있었어요. 정리하던 도중에 데이타가 있길래 살펴봤는데, 추억이 새록새록 돋아나더라구요.
<sungyo> gta3하며... 가슴을 설레이던 사진들 하며,ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 전 대학때 처음 개발했던 프로그램들 플로피 3.5인치에 보관하고 있다가
<samahui_old> 지난주에 시디로 옮기려 했더니 가지고 있는 데스크탑 fdd가 다 망가져 있더군요 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 못빼세요?
<samahui_old> 아니요. 기계자체가 고장이라 새로 구입해야 하는데
<sungyo> 굴러다니는 fdd가 몇개 있긴 한데.... 걔네들 돌아갈런지 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> 참, 내일 포럼 모임인가요?
<samahui_old> 구하기도 귀찮고 무엇보다 솔직히 97년도 정도에 사용하던 fdd인지라
<samahui_old> 살아있을지 모르겠네요
<samahui_old> 아! 내일이 마지막 주 토요일 이군요.
<samahui_old> 12시 넘었으니 내일 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 있어도 테스트를 할방법이 없어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 그때 처음 자바 익히고 좋아라하면서 만든 프로그램들이 좀 되는데 ㅎㅎ 아쉽네요
<sungyo> 혹시 포럼에 오시나요?
<samahui_old> ㅎ그나전 대학때 사용하던 노트북 지금 다시 만지려니 뭔가... 삼국지나 디아블로1, 혹은 스타1을 돌려보고 싶은 충동이 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 대항시대2
<sungyo> 대항해시대2
<samahui_old> 당시 노트북에 돌렸던거 같은데... 아마 패치까지 적용하면 안돌아가겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 대항해시대는 중고등학교때라
<samahui_old> 데탑에 돌렸죠
<sungyo> 제 기억에 486에서 스타 끊겼어요.
<samahui_old> 486dx2 66
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 예 돌아는 가는데 버벅이죠
<sungyo> 떠억~떠억~ 뮤탈이 날개치면 프레임이 정확히 끊기더라구요.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 팬티엄 정도 되야 원활하게 할만 합니다 ㅋ
<sungyo> 그렇게 따지고 보면 팬티엄도 나쁜건 아닌데 말이에요....( " ")
<samahui_old> 단 mmx인지 아닌지로 나뉘죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 대항해시대때문에 밤도 샜는데, 추억이 새록새록 돋아나네요.
<samahui_old> 지금 이 노트북 하드에 대항해시대는 없지만 삼국지 2,3 는 있네요
<samahui_old> 아! 히어로즈오브마이트앤매직2가 있군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 돌려봐야겠네요
<sungyo> 옹오,
<sungyo> 오오,
<sungyo> 추억속으로...^^
<samahui_old> 일해야되는데 이거이거 이러다 또 밤샐듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어라 생각해보니 32메가면 현존하는 데스크톱 환경은 못돌리겠군요 ㄱ-
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 작업하다가 흐름 끊겨서, 잠깐 숨돌리고 또 들어가려구요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 리눅스를 깐다면 WM 계열로 가야 할듯
<DarkCircle> 흐물.,
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 으응? 생각해보니 32메가라는걸 이제 알았네요.
<samahui_old> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 나 486때 램 뭐꼈지.....( - - )a
<DarkCircle> P3에서 레드햇 9을 겨우 돌렸던걸 다시금 생각해보자면 ..
<samahui_old> 팬티엄1 그것도 150mhz
<samahui_old> 메모리 32메가
<sungyo> 메모리가 장엄해요.
<samahui_old> 하드는 그래도 당시 정말 큰 용량이네요
<samahui_old> 6시가
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 노트북엔 가뜩이나 구형 노트북일수록 전원관리가 참 예술이라 ..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 6기가면 게임이 몇개죠?ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 6기가
<samahui_old> 베터리 10초 갑니다
<DarkCircle> 멋모르고 어댑터 전원선 뽑았다가 나가리가 나는수가 ..
<samahui_old> 전원코드 빼고 다른곳에 꽂을 정도
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 중학교때 친구들과 함께 나눈 이야기가, "나중에 100기가짜리 하드가 나오면 게임이 몇개나 들어갈까?"
<samahui_old> 그런데 cmos베터리가 죽어있어서 빼놓으면 다시 세팅
<sungyo> 그때는 정말 100기가에 수만가지의 게임이 들어가질줄 알았어요.
<samahui_old> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 전 그래도 500기가 썼었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 그담에 산게 노트북인데 노트북은 시작부터 2기가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 우와ㅡ.ㅡ 다 뭘로 채우셨어요?
<samahui_old> 친구들이 깜짝 놀랐었죠
<DarkCircle> 2.5기가에 도스게임이 수백개가 들어갔던걸로 기억하는데
<sungyo> 제가 '고전물'을 참~ 좋아해서요.
<DarkCircle> 그 이름도 유명했던 세진컴퓨터랜드 -.-
<samahui_old> 영화 vcd랑
<samahui_old> 이것저것 프로그램들
<samahui_old> 불법이 그때도 있었던지라
<DarkCircle> 그 기사들한테 서비스 맏겼다가 하드 그냥 포맷해버려서 개빡돌아가지고 -.-
<samahui_old> 그런거 받다보니 금방 차더군요
<DarkCircle> 그 이후로 A/S기사를 안믿습니다.
<samahui_old> 근데 그래도 그때는 하드 용량 걱정은 안하고 썼네요
<sungyo> 옛날 자료 가지고 있는거 있으세요?
<DarkCircle> 심지어 노트북 수리비용 200만원 청구한 소니 A/S 센터
<sungyo> 게임이나 뭐 그런거요.
<DarkCircle> 잊지 않겠다 -_-
<samahui_old> 전 as를 받아본 적이 없어서... 왠만하면 스스로 해결하고 고장나면 그 부품만 as신청해서 갈아줬었죠
<sungyo> 수리비용 200, 뭘 간거죠?
<samahui_old> 삼성이 좋은게 그런건 잘해줬어요
<samahui_old> 나중에 ibm쓰면서 as받기 시작했죠
<samahui_old> 가격이 가격인지라 무서워서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 보드랑 LCD 가는데 200만원이더군요
<DarkCircle> 아니 선정리만 해달라고 했더니 엉뚱한걸 갈아버림 -_-
<samahui_old> 그러다 도시x as받아보고 다시 그냥 스스로 고치기로 마음 먹고 또 as안되는 제품은 처다도 않봤죠
<sungyo> 내일 포럼에 다들 오세요?
<DarkCircle> 스피커 선이 반 끊어져서 계속 지터가 발생했거든요
<samahui_old> 전 이번에도 신청 못했어요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그게 컨트롤키 푸쉬 신호가 계속 메인보드로 들어갔는데
<samahui_old> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_old> 가고 싶어요
<DarkCircle> 신청 안하셔도 돼요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 가시면 됨.
<sungyo> 포럼 신청해야 되요?
<samahui_old> 일만 아니면 가고 싶은데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_old> 내일 봐야 알겠네요
<DarkCircle> 어차피 그 모임 본선 결선은 술임.
<samahui_old> 금요일 출장을 가면 못가고 안가면 갈 수 있을 듯 합니다.
<samahui_old> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 프리젠테이션 이런건 그냥다 보여주기고요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 술자리라도 참석하는 방향으로 해야겠네요
<sungyo> 눈치봐서 토요일 일없다 싶으면 회화로 째야겠어요.ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 혜화로 째야 겠어요.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하튼 그 스피커 선만 납땜하면 되는 문제인걸 그걸 안하고 하드갈고 메인보드 갈고 LCD 패널 갈고
<DarkCircle> 개삽질
<sungyo> 헐 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 그렇게 200을 청구하던가요?
<samahui_old> 예전에는 솔직히 as기사드도 많이 접하보지 못한 컴퓨터인지라
<DarkCircle> 그 일로 빡돌아서 전공을 복수로 신청 170학점 훅 채우고 졸업했죠 .
<samahui_old> 고칠줄도 모르는 경우도 많았어요
<sungyo> 소니 거 못쓰겠구만......!!
<samahui_old> 그냥 고장났다하면 부품교환 그것도 파트로 싸그리
<DarkCircle> 핀셋으로 살살 건드려보면 답이 나오는데
<DarkCircle> 그거 하나 볼줄 모름
<sungyo> 지지직 거리는 소리면 접속이 잘 안된다는걸 감각으로 알수 없나요?
<samahui_old> 전 가장 기억에 남는게 as갔다가 기사님께 가르쳐드리고 온적도 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 무선랜 카드 넣는것도 센터에서 갈면 20만원인데 쥐마켓에서 시켰더니 3만원밖에 안됨 -_-
<DarkCircle> 뭐 지직거리면 뻔하죠
<DarkCircle> 선이 끊어졌다거나
<samahui_old> 바이오스 업데이트 하면 될꺼를 이것저것 뜯어보고 안된다고 쩔쩔매서
<DarkCircle> 납땜이 불량이거나
<samahui_old> 업데이트 해보라고 했더니 그제서야 아! 하더군요
<samahui_old> 그것도 할줄 모르셔서 해드리고 왔죠
<samahui_old> 근데 점검의 대가로 3만원 냈던게 에러 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 제가 좀 머신을 가혹하게 쓰는 타입이라 가혹한 환경에 약한 부품이 잘 나가는데요
<DarkCircle> 무선랜 부품이 그랬어요. 칩이 열받아서 속이 타버림.
<samahui_old> 글고보니
<samahui_old> 무선랜 열 많이 나죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 무슨 2~30만원씩이나 한다고 (...)
<sungyo> 몇일전에 KT 상담원이랑 싸웠어요. 인터넷이 안된다. as받으려면 이틀 기다려라. 걍 as기사나 지역 담당자와 통화하게 해달라, 내가 이쪽에서 확인할수 있는거 확인할수 있는 능력이 있다. 정책상 안된다. 그게 정책이냐, 그러면 소비자불만신고접수처 연락처 달라, 잘못했으니까 봐줘라.
<DarkCircle> 네 겁내 많이나요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 사장 바꾸라고 하면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 아니면 부장 나와 차장 나와 갈구면 ...
<DarkCircle> 전 예비군 훈련 가서 동대장님한테 배웠는데 동대장이랑 KT 부지점장하고 친하더라고요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 열받으면 와서 얘기하라고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 오오,
<sungyo> 거기 예비군 훈련장 어디시죠? 거기로 가야겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 제 동은 전략상 요충지라서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 훈련장이 아니라 동이예요.
<DarkCircle> 전쟁 발발 동시에 타격 0순위지역임.
<DarkCircle> 그것도 반경 1~2킬로내에 타격 대상 시설이 10군데쯤 돼요
<samahui_old> 전쟁나면 삼가 고인의 명복을 빌겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 알아놨다가,  상담원이 불친절하면 "그~ 누구누구 부지점장님이 상담원 불친절하면 이야기하라 했는데, 어떻게..제가 통화좀 하고 올까요?"ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 은행일을 보다 실제로 그런 일이 있었습니다. -.-
<sungyo> 전 지역이 전방이랑 붙어있어서, 전방 사수하는동안 전 후방지원하러 가야해요.
<sungyo> DarkCircle: 어떻게요?
<DarkCircle> 제 친구가 하다못해서 지점장 불러오라고
<DarkCircle> 제가 출금기를 막 쓰던 때였는데 친구랑 후배가 일을 보다가 기계에 돈이 꼈거든요.
<samahui_old> 전쟁나면 삼가 고인의 명복을 빌겠습니다 ㅎㅎAS였죠
<DarkCircle> 돈꼈다 빼달라.
<samahui_old> 제가 유일하게 다시는 안사는 브랜드가 된 도시바... 단지 as때문이죠
<sungyo> 아, 도시바.
<samahui_old> 잉? 이거 버젼이 낮아서 그런가 이상하네요
<sungyo> 도 씨~바,
<DarkCircle> 그랬는데 쌩깜 . 그래서 본사 고객센터에 전화해서 어디은행 무슨지점 지점장 뺑끼쓰고 있으니까 털어라
<samahui_old> 길게 치면 또 쳐져요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 또 씨바
<samahui_old> 라고 하죠
<samahui_old> 도시발
<DarkCircle> 바로 경고전화 날라가서 지점장이 직접 기계 따고 돈 꺼내줌.
<samahui_old> 이라고도 하고
<samahui_old> 도시발은 경고도 무시하죠
<DarkCircle> 도시바 A/S가 워낙 악명이 높아서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 도 -> 아
<samahui_old> 전 센터가서 제품 던지고 왔었어요
<sungyo> 바 -> 발
<DarkCircle> 전에 제 물건은 아닌데 대신 A/S 할 일이 있어서 전화를 거는데
<DarkCircle> 말투가 여간 어눌한게 아님 -_- .ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 조선족 느낌.
<sungyo> 라곤님이 안보이니 심심하네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 제 동네 근처에 조선족+중국인이 하는 짜장면 집이 있는데요
<samahui_old> 그러게요 오늘은 안계시는군요
<DarkCircle> 조선족 말투가 그리 안어눌하거든요
<samahui_old> 전화 상담원은 그쪽에 연결해놓고 운영하는 곳도 많아요
<DarkCircle> 말투가 억세고 강하고 시비거는 식인데 ...
<samahui_old> 미국이 인도직원 쓰듯이
<DarkCircle> 들으면 기분나쁘지만 여러번 들어보면 정겨운 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 충청도 사람도 아닌 뭐 이상한 사람 데려다 쓰는듯한 느낌 .
<sungyo> hp 상담센터가 중국에 들어가있더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 충청도 오래 있어봤는데 충청도 사람들 말투 그다지 안어눌합니다.
<DarkCircle> 옛날보다 상당히 억세졌심.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ hp 상담센터 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 솔직히 예전보다 문화적으로나 티비등 매체를 통해서 많이 연결되 있어서 지역에 따른 발음차이가 점점 줄어들고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 전 그래서 동네에 단골대리점이랑 단골 센터 잡아놨죠. 센터 사람하고의 상황파악 안되는 의미없는대화는 싫어서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui_old> ㅎㅎ 그건 좋은 방법이네요
<DarkCircle> 뒤의 센터는 콜센터고 앞의 센터는 수리센터
<samahui_old> 솔직히 전화 상담으로 될만한 일이면 그냥 제가 해결하죠
<DarkCircle> 집근처에 잘 찾아보면 용산 이런데보다 더 잘봐주는 집 꽤 있어요
<sungyo> 저는 지역  as기사들님들은 항상 사귀어놓아요. 상담원들보다 258% 낳아서요.
<samahui_old> 확실하게 부품이 필요할만한 일이면 직접 센터 찾아가는게 답이고요
<DarkCircle> 안내도 잘 안되고 엄한 위치에 있어서 사람들이 못찾으니 문제지
<sungyo> 아 배고파ㅡ,.ㅡ 빵먹고 싶네요.
<DarkCircle> A/S 기사도 잘하는 사람들 보면 뭔가 이야기가 테크니컬하게 잘흘러감
<sungyo> ㅠ-ㅠ
<samahui_old> 글고보니 대전 출장가서 hp센터 갔었는데 ... 진짜 골목안 이상한 빌딩 3층인가 있고 안내표지판도 없고 해서 한참 해맨 기억이 나네요
<DarkCircle> 경력에서 우러나는 말투 ..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 그런데 되게 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 그래도 친절하고 잘해주더군요.
<sungyo> 애플만한데가 있을까요? 절대로 한국말로 상담할수 없는 회사.
<DarkCircle> 아 애플 한국말로 잘 해주던데요
<samahui_old> ㅜ그에 비하면 부산에 장기 출장 갔을때는... 그놈의 as기사가 나사를 빡빡하게 잠가놨다가 푼답시고 제품이 기스를 무지막지하게 남겨서  ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 근데 좀 테크니컬한 문제로 가면 어버버버 하더라구요
<samahui_old> 속상했었는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_old> 애플 ㅋ
<samahui_old> 애플은 정말 정해진 플랜데로만 상대해줍니다.
<sungyo> 한국 지사 없자나요 .애플.
<DarkCircle> 애플 상담원이랑 얘기해보니까 한국에는 테크니컬 전담팀이 한개도 없다 라고 하더라구요
<samahui_old> 애플은 정해진 메뉴얼대로만 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 사용상담이랑 구매환불 상담 그게 다임.
<DarkCircle> 한국에 애플 대리점이 와야 테크니컬 부문에서 처리가 되는데 오죽하면 이걸 사설 수리점이 처리를 (...)
<samahui_old> 미국에 있을때도 애플은 그냥 정해진 메뉴얼대로 하던데요
<samahui_old> 바이러스다! 맡겨놓고 가라!
<samahui_old> 이런식으로
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 소리가 안난다./ 놓고가라
<samahui_old> 찾아가라
<samahui_old> 계산해라
<samahui_old> 끝
<DarkCircle> 근데 애플입장에선 자신들도 수리과정에서 리스크를 발생시킬 가능성을 충분히 염두에 두기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 리스크 비용 줄이려고 메뉴얼대로 하는걸거예요
<samahui_old> 근데 솔직히 저게 정상적인 as죠
<samahui_old> 그렇게 해서 리퍼를 주더라도 수리는 확실하게 하니까
<DarkCircle> 막 고쳤는데 제품이 안돌아간다 이래버리면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<samahui_old> 삼성이나 엘쥐가 너무 심하게 잘해주죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 도시발은
<samahui_old> 되는것도 안해주고
<samahui_old> 안되는건 인스팩!
<DarkCircle> 엘쥐 PC쪽은 잘하는데가 있고 못하는데가 있는데
<samahui_old> 교환해달라니까 인스팩!
<samahui_old> 원래 그렇다
<DarkCircle> 잘하는 사람은 삼성쪽에서도 일해보고 경력이 막 8년 10년 12년 이럼
<DarkCircle> 제가 아는 기사님이 삼성 5년 경력에 엘쥐 기사 올해가 8년짼가 그럴거예요
<samahui_old> 오래하셨네요
<DarkCircle> 전원켜고 돌아가는 소리만 듣고도 어디가 고장났는지 바로 알아채던 ..
<samahui_old> 그냥 기사가 아니라 담당책임자급 아닌가요? 그정도면?
<DarkCircle> 네 근데 그냥 직함 보니까 "기사"라고 하더군요
<samahui_old> 진정한 고수는 따로 있죠... 한참 왜 안되지 하고 고치고 있는데... 지나가다 쓱 야! 램소켓 닦아
<samahui_old> 이러시는분
<samahui_old> 그리고나서 진짜 닦아내니 바로 부팅!
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 센터에서 PC수리 담당하시는 분이 그 분 한분밖에 없어요
<DarkCircle> 여하간 진짜 초고수임 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui_old> 엘쥐는 요즘 스마트폰 담당은 많은데 피씨담당은 한두면만 두더군요
<samahui_old> 큰곳이 아니면
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 그런것 같아요 .
<sungyo> 찾아보면 깊숙한 곳에서 초고수님들이 각분야에서 능력을 발휘하고 계시죠.
<samahui_old> 그래서 상대적으로 as받을때 오래걸리더군요
<DarkCircle> 게다가 요새 엘쥐 PC생산을 거의 안하다보니까 ..
<samahui_old> 노트북은 계속 나와요
<samahui_old> 그것도 꽤 양품으로
<DarkCircle> 엘쥐 노트북이 사면 좋은게
<DarkCircle> 불량이면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 바꿔줌
<DarkCircle> ...
<samahui_old> 노트북은 예전 ibm생산하던 노하우가 있어서
<samahui_old> 잘만들어요 솔직하게
<DarkCircle> 묻지도 따지지도 않습니다. 바꿔드릴께요
<samahui_old> 다만 소프트웨어에서 에러
<samahui_old> 핸드폰이랑 똑같아요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제 아부지께서 노트북 살까 ? 하면 뻔해요 엘쥐거만 사시더라는.
<samahui_old> 스마트폰 성능은 좋은거 잘만드는데... 소프트웨어적으로 에러
<DarkCircle> 집에 sc8000이 있는데
<samahui_old> 문제 발생해도 피드백이 늦고
<samahui_old> 답답하죠
<DarkCircle> 제가 속에 뭘 잘못 건드려서 커넥터부가 좀 나가리 난거만 빼면 ..
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어도 그렇고 뭐 좀 상당히 잘 만든듯 .
<DarkCircle> 기술을 hp에서 가져와서 rw6100도 같이 만들었었어요
<samahui_old> pc는 사용하는 사람이 새로 깔수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 그 기술 어쩌구 하면서 그동안 삽질 무진장 하다가 옵쥐 나온거 보니까
<samahui_old> 쓰는 프로그램 깔아서 쓰니까 보통 문제가 적죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 눙무리 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_old> 그래서 기능적으로 잘만드는 엘쥐 괜찬아요
<DarkCircle> 엘쥐는 다른건 모르겠고
<samahui_old> 근데 핸드폰 스마트폰은 ... 소프트웨어적으로 문제 생기면 답없죠
<DarkCircle> 진짜 잡다한거 다 걷어버리고 쓸만한거만 넣든 .. .
<DarkCircle> 삼성 폰 쓰다보면 뭐 별의별게 막 들어있는데 ..
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엘쥐폰중에서도 유쁠폰 아닌거 ...
<DarkCircle> SKT나 이런데거로 맞추면 뭐 없어요 진짜 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 엘쥐는 제가 몇개 써보다가 마지막에 꼭 던져서 바꿔버렸던 기억이 있는지라...
<samahui_old> 핸드폰은 엘쥐 안사요
<DarkCircle> 아마 안드로이드 나오기 직전이 핸드폰을 무지 못만들었을거예요
<samahui_old> 항상 문제 생겨요
<samahui_old> 안드로이드 나오기 전까지 못만들다가
<samahui_old> 처음 나온놈도 그져 그랬죠
<samahui_old> 안드로원
<DarkCircle> 그때가 대략 2008~9년부터 얼마전까지
<DarkCircle> 계속 그냥 삽질만 하는 ..
<samahui_old> 저의 첫 안드로이드폰
<samahui_old> 터치도 감압식에
<samahui_old> 장점은 정점을 찍은 키보드
<DarkCircle> 그때 엘쥐전자 사장이 기술 흐름을 읽을줄 모르는양반이었심.
<DarkCircle> 그때 아잉패드에 버금가는 엘쥐패드가 나올뻔했는데
<DarkCircle> 누가 이런걸 써? 버려.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 역사속에 묻혀버렸던 (...)
<DarkCircle> 아 안드로이드폰 저한테도 있긴 해요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 지금도 씀.
<samahui_old> 안드로원 키보드때문에 가지고 있어요 아직도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 혹시 안버리셨다면 버리지 마세요
<DarkCircle> 외국나갈때 필요함
<DarkCircle> 절대로.
<samahui_old> 에뮬레이터 돌리고
<samahui_old> 콘솔 돌릴때 쓸만해요
<samahui_old> 가끔 개발한거 테스트할때 써요
<DarkCircle> 요새 나오는 폰들 보면 이제 LTE다 뭐다 해서 호환성이 개떡이 되어가는데
<DarkCircle> 외국 아직도 3g망 쓰는데 많아요 CDMA도 아니고 GSM망 같은 이상한거 물려다가 쓰느 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 안드로원은 다 붙더군요.
<samahui_old> 안드로원은 호환성은 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 출시할적에 타겟이 글로벌이라
<samahui_old> 터치가 감압식인것과 화면 작은거 빼고는 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 이름만 다르지 외국에 나온거랑 우리나라에 나온거랑 완전 똑같더군요.
<samahui_old> 그리고 엘쥐의 막장 안드로이드 인터페이스
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 왜 건드려놔서 그따위로 만들어 놓은건지 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 안드로이드 인터페이스는
<DarkCircle> "..."
<DarkCircle> 사실 오리지날이었습니다.
<samahui_old> 엘쥐 홈
<DarkCircle> 가공하나도 안하고 그대로였심.
<samahui_old> 안드로이드 오리지날로 쓰면 괜찮은데 엘쥐 홈으로 쓰면
<samahui_old> 버리고 싶어져요
<samahui_old> 반응도 느리고
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 삼성SDK이런거 만들고 욕먹을 적에 엘쥐는 조용히 넘어갔던 참 묘한 .. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 그래서 엘쥐 홈을 안써요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 거기다 터치가 감압식인데 이게 쓰다보면 초점이 안맞아요
<samahui_old> 화면 멍도 생기게 되고
<DarkCircle> 손가락 힘이 세신듯
<samahui_old> 자판이 좋아서 다 커버 되지만 가끔 정말 답답하죠
<samahui_old> 손가락 힘이 센게 아니라 그렇게 만들어져 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 살살 눌러도 잘만 되는데요 크크 느려서 문제지
<samahui_old> 화면 강화유리가 플라스틱일껄요 제가 알기로
<DarkCircle> 네 플라스틱 맞아요
<samahui_old> 글서리 누르고 쓰다보면 눌려버려요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 장난감에 쓰는거 같은 재질.
<samahui_old> 결국 화면에 멍이 생기고
<samahui_old> 초점도 벗어나 버리죠
<samahui_old> 이거야 말로 제품 인스팩이죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 그래도 키보드 좋아서 쓸만해요
<DarkCircle> 키보드는 정말 채팅머신으로서의 가치를 극도로 부여하는듯 크크
<DarkCircle> AndroIRC (응?)
<samahui_old> 지금도 책상 한편에서 스피커 달아주고 라디오로 쓰다가 가끔씩 시물레이션하거나 콘솔로 직접 고쳐가며 프로그래밍할때 쓰죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 라디오 진짜 잘 넣었어요 크크
<samahui_old> 콘솔하나 깔아주고 직접 HTML5로 코딩하면서 개발할수 있는 좋은 환경이죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뜬금없이 DMB를 넣어도 만족스럽지 않을판에 왜 라디오를 넣었을까 싶었는데 라디오 기능 참 잘 집어넣었심.
<samahui_old> 라디오는 정말 좋아요... 요즘 폰들은 왜 안넣어주나 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 그러게요. 라디오 칩 넣어주면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 라디오 되지 외국 어디 들고 나가도 다 터지지
<samahui_old> 솔직히 베터리 가장 많이 다는 부분이 화면조명인데
<DarkCircle> 무선랜되
<DarkCircle> 지
<samahui_old> 화면 끄고 라디오 들으면 오래 들을수 있고
<DarkCircle> 무선 디바이스로서는 완벽한 기능의 조합인듯
<DarkCircle> 아 블루투스 제대로 안되는구나 =3
<samahui_old> 또 솔직히 DMB화질 않좋아서
<samahui_old> 별로 오래 못보겠고 눈아프고
<samahui_old> 하지만 라디오야 이어폰 끼고 오래 듣기 좋고
<samahui_old> 이래저래 전 라디오가 더 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 어딜가도 지직거릴 확률은 낮죠.
<samahui_old> 넵
<DarkCircle> DMB는 지직거리면 음성이라도 나오면 좋으련만 그것도 아니니까요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음성영상 싸그리 뭉쳐서 다 보내기 때문에 영상 지직거리면 음성은 치이이이이익~~
<samahui_old> DMB 새로운 포멧으로 나오는건
<samahui_old> 언제쯤 적용될까요?
<samahui_old> 되봐야 새로 기계를 바꿔야 할듯하지만... 그래도 지금 DMB는 실패작이죠
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 아마 새로운 포맷은 그냥 구현의 문제가 아닐까 싶은데
<DarkCircle> 문제는 기반시설에서 지원을 해줘야 볼 수 있든지 말든지 ...
<samahui_old> 지금 개발한걸로 아는데
<samahui_old> 나올때 됬을껄요
<DarkCircle> 클라이언트가 아무리 스펙이 좋아봐야 기반시설이 꽝이면 ..
<samahui_old> 전 일좀 하고 올께요.
<samahui_old> 즐거운 시간들 가지세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 넵 :D
<samahui_old> test
<DarkCircle> 머신이 죽질 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (죽길 바라는 나는 나쁜놈인가 ㄱ-)
<samahui_old> ㅎㅎ 일하다 가끔씩 화면을 보는데 변화가 없어서 시험해봤어요
<samahui_old> 안죽고 잘 버티네요
<samahui_old> 아침까지 그대로 놔둬보고 어찌되는지 확인해 봐야죠 ㅋ
<samahui_old> 흠
<samahui_old> 일하다 느낀건데 예전이랑 지금이랑 키보드가 많이 다르군요. 키감은 예전 노트북이 오히려 좋고... 키켑의 크기나 자판간격등은 지금이 났네요
<samahui_old> 자판 배치도 지금은 데탑이랑 별 차이가 없는데 예전 노트북은 정말 제품마다 편차가 크네요. 이놈의 경우는 한글 위치에 윈도우키가 하나 더있네요.
<samahui_old> 자꾸 한글 변경하려다 윈도우키 누르게 되는군요. 키레지스터리 건드려서 배치변경하고 써야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 타입 3로 바꾸시고 Shift+space로 하시면 한글 키를 아마 아얘 안쓰게 될거예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 한글키 쓰는걸 싫어해서 Shift+space씁니다. 이게 더 전환이 빨라요.
<DarkCircle> (물론 근거는 없음 -ㅂ- =3)
<samahui_old> 리눅스 오래쓰다보면 shift+space로 한글전환이 손에 익죠
<samahui_old> 저도 그게 더 자연스러워요 다만 가끔 타이핑 스피드가 빨라지면 저도 모르게 변환 안시키던가 혹은 반대로 변환되버리는 경우가 있어서 요즘은 그냥 한영전환키 써요
<DarkCircle> 햇갈리는 문제인거군요 크크 저도 그런 실수 많이 하는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 한영전환 안해버리고 막 쳐버린다음에 백스페이스 미친듯이 누르는 ...
<samahui_old> 그냥 채팅머신만으로 써야겠네요. 가끔 고전게임정도 돌리고요... 인터넷좀 써볼라했더니 역시... 버버버벅이다 접속 끊거먹는군요
<samahui_old> 메모리 몇메가 까지 업그레이드가 가능한지 알아보고 이베이에서 구해와서 업그레이드 해줘봐야 겠네요
<samahui_old> 96까지만 되도 지금보다는 버벅이지 않겟
<samahui_old> 죠
<samahui_old> 뭐... 채팅용으로만쓸라믄 이정도도 괜찮지만요 ㅎ
<samahui_old> 옛날에 이놈으로 vs도 돌리고 java프로그래밍에 홈페이지 제작에 플래시 작업도 했었다는게 믿어지지 않는군요.
<samahui_old> 심지어 3dmax와 캐드도 돌렷었는데 ... 세월이 지나긴 지났군요.
<samahui_old> 그때 프로그램들도 찾아봐야 겠네요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ 근데 지금 정말 해본다 치면 정말 끔찍할듯 싶은데요
<DarkCircle> 화면 다 뜰때까지 팔짱끼고 대기
<DarkCircle> -_-
<samahui_old> ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 작업할때 버벅이지는 않았었어요
<samahui_old> 컴파일 돌려놓고 세월아 하긴 했지만
<samahui_old> 당시 OS에 당시버젼 프로그램으로 돌리면
<samahui_old> 아직도 쓸만은 할듯하네요
<samahui_old> 다만 일에 한도가 있겠죠
<DarkCircle> 옛날 버전이면 잘 돌아갈 듯 싶은데요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 당시 쓰던 orcad도 있는데... 시디는 있는데 키가 없군요. 예전에 프린트포트에 꽂는 인증키가 있었는데 ... 그게 어디갔는지 모르겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 옛날 버전이라 제 백업시디 어딘가에 짱박혀 있을거 같은데
<samahui_old> 전 시디케이스 가방에 고스란히 담겨 있는데...
<samahui_old> 투명하게 보이는 시디가 몇게 있네요
<DarkCircle> 시디가 근데 하도 오래 있다보니까 그대로 있을지 썩었을지 알 수가 없어서 ...
<samahui_old> 시디가 오랜시간 지나면 화학작용에 의해서 투명하게 내부 화학물질이 날라갖
<samahui_old> 결국 못쓰게되죠
<DarkCircle> 시디 썩는걸 보신적이 있나요?
<samahui_old> 투명하게 변하더군요
<DarkCircle> 네 그것도 그렇고요
<DarkCircle> 햇빛에 딱 비춰보면
<DarkCircle> 바늘구멍같은게 막 생기는데
<samahui_old> 아!
<DarkCircle> 그 틈새로 햇빛이 새나오더군요 ㄱ-
<samahui_old> 그건 햇볕에 오래 두면 그래요
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그걸 현미경이나 돋보기로 크게크게 보면
<samahui_old> 결국 시디는 장기 보관에는 부적격한 물건이죠
<DarkCircle> 구멍 주변으로 막 그을려있심.
<samahui_old> 그냥 하드에 넣어놓은 프로그램들이 더 오래가니
<DarkCircle> 누가 시디를 50년이상 데이터 보관가능한 매체라고 구라를 쳐서 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 이세상에 영구 보관가능한 매체는 없다는 결론이 ㄱ-
<samahui_old> 그러고 보니 ... 시디 ... 공시디 가격이 한장에 만원이상 했던 시대도 있군요.
<DarkCircle> 네 크크 그때가 아마 1997년도쯤?
<DarkCircle> 동네에서 공시디 두세장 사는데 만원짜리가 훌러덩 지갑에서 날아가버렸던 아햏햏한 추억이 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_old> rw랑 r이랑 구별을 못하고는 r을 포멧했던 적도 있죠
<DarkCircle> r을 포맷하면 그 다음에는 못썼죠 크크
<samahui_old> 덕분에 몇장 날리고 교수한테 잔소리 듣던 기억이 나네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 공시디는 하늘나라로
<samahui_old> 한장에 만원이던 시절 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_old> 당시 만원이면 소주한병에 새우깡 한봉지 사다가
<samahui_old> 실컷 마시던 시절인데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제가 2001년쯔음에 rw를 애용하던 때가 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다가 rw시디를 분실해서 그때 작업하던 데이터를 몽땅 분실 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> USB대신 쓰던거라 되게 아꼈는데 -_-
<samahui_old> rw 지금도 전 가방안에 미니형태로 하나 가지고 다녀요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 같은 학년 선배 다 동원해서 찾아봤는데
<DarkCircle> ... 학교에서 없어짐 ..
<samahui_old> 당시 시디라이트 자체가 비싸서 있는 사람이 별로 없었죠
<samahui_old> 대학 연구소에나 있고
<DarkCircle> 누가 버리길 바래야 ...
<DarkCircle> 네 첨에 1배속 이럴땐 120만원인가 그랬어요 크크
<samahui_old> 작업한건 그때까지는 그냥 하드나 fdd에 보관했죠
<DarkCircle> 그러다가 몇년 지나니까 30만원쯤 하던가 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 2년 지나니 하나에 6만원
<DarkCircle> 지금은 3만원
<samahui_old> 그냥 시디룸은 싸져서 10만원 밖에 안했는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 라이트는 비쌌죠
<DarkCircle> 요새는 시디롬이라면  조립할때 그냥 주더라고요. -_-
<samahui_old> 지금은 진짜 dvdrw도 저렴하죠
<DarkCircle> 라이터면 사야 되는데
<samahui_old> dvd한장에 몇백원하는 시대 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_old> 라이터
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 LG 8배속 4배속 쓸적만 해도 우와 빠르다 이랬는데 ..
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그것도 라이터도 아니고 그냥 시디롬 -_-
<samahui_old> 시디룸 ㅋ
<samahui_old> 전 첫 시디룸이 10만원으로 떨어진 2배속 이였죠
<DarkCircle> 도스에서 MSCDEX인가 뭔가 띄워서 ATAPI 어쩌구 띄우고 시디롬이 부우웅~하고 돌아가기 시작하면 그제서야 드라이브 뜨고 돌아가던 ..
<samahui_old> 486에 달아줬었는데 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그때 하드 버버벅 하던 소리에 익숙해서 시디롬에서 끼기긱 부우웅~ 하면서 읽는 소리는 완전 신세계였어요 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 시디롬이 나오고 나서야 하드가 1기가 시대를 맞이하던 ...
<samahui_old> 시디룸 처음 구입한 이유가... 시디룸으로 나온 백과사전을 보려고 샀었죠
<DarkCircle> 네 당시에 시디로 나온 컨텐츠가 좀 뻔한거였는데
<DarkCircle> 사전류나 영어학습 이런거.
<DarkCircle> 그게 먼저 나오고 그 다음이 게임 ..
<samahui_old> 486은 진짜 오래썼는데 팬티엄 나오고서 팬2~3까지는 순식간에 발전해 간거 같아요.
<samahui_old> 보급이 잘되서 더 그렇게 느껴지는 지도 모르겠지만...
<DarkCircle> 펜티엄2 랑 3초반에는 진짜 너무 못만들었는데 -_-
<samahui_old> 486샀을때 첨 팬티엄 나오고 소숫점오류인가 있다고 구입 꺼리고... 클럭수도 같은 100이라고 무시하고 그랬었는데  ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 3는 무지 좋은 시퓨죠
<DarkCircle> 전 펜티엄 1 쓸때는 괜찮았는데 2쓸때는 그리 속이 답답하다는 느낌이 들던 크크
<samahui_old> 나중에 3개량해서 모바일 시퓨가 나왔으니
<DarkCircle> 3도 아마 그 팩같이 생긴거 말고 그 다음이 좋아졌을거예요 크크
<samahui_old> 클럭 같으면 팬3가 4보다 좋았던 적도 있죠... 내부 캐쉬 덕분에
<DarkCircle> 팩같이 생긴 시퓨가 아마 SRAM을 시퓨 바깥에 달았던 놈인가 그럴텐데
<DarkCircle> 삼성 SRAM이었거든요
<DarkCircle> 퍼포먼스 개떡이라고 완전 욕먹던 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 슬롯방식이 금세 사라졌죠
<samahui_old> 획기적이다 뭐다 하더니
<samahui_old> 결국 소캣으로 돌아왔죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그게 한 500MHz인가 600몇 MHz 까지 그짓하고 그 이후에는
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 인텔 왜 그짓했는지 아직도 이해를 못하겠 .. .ㅋ
<samahui_old> 셀러론 제품의 시작
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 굇수님께서는 인텔의 흑역사라던데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 소켓보다 더 못만들었다 그지같았다라고 =3
<samahui_old> 그때 학교 컴퓨터나 친구들 컴 만들어주느라 많이 만졌는데... 슬롯방식 사용한건 얼마 안됬었어요.
<DarkCircle> 오히려 P2 후속작이 P3보다 성능이 더 좋았었다고 하더군요 뭐 전 써보지 못해서 잘은 모르겠지만
<samahui_old> 그러다 amd가 잡아먹고 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> AMD가 치고 올라간건 잘했는데 이후에 발열때문에 망 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 그러다 팬3 캐쉬 높은거 나와서 선방으로 다시 선점하고
<samahui_old> 그때 팬4나오면서 클럭경쟁
<samahui_old> 하지만 발열과 캐쉬의 한계를 느끼고
<DarkCircle> 전 팬4덕분에 무좀 걸렸었습니다 크크
<samahui_old> 다시 팬3 포멧으로 귀환해서 모바일 제품 나오죠
<samahui_old> 그리고 그이후 인텔의 독주
<samahui_old> 쭈욱~~~
<DarkCircle> 보통 사무실 의자랑 데탑 높이랑 똑같거든요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 데탑을 다리 받침대로 놓고 썼는데
<DarkCircle> 열이 무진장 나서 발에 땀이 차더니 나중엔 발냄새가 안없어져서
<DarkCircle> 병원가보니까 무좀이라고 ㄱ-
<samahui_old> ㅋ
<samahui_old> 전 서버실에서 먹고 자고 했던 적이 있어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_old> 그정도는 약과예요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 서버실이 좀 환경이 많이 열악했죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 관공서쪽은 시설이 좋은데
<DarkCircle> 그냥 서버실 하면 아주 먼지 풀풀에 ... 거기 오래있으면 사람 죽을거 같은 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 사실 서버실이 죽음의 먼지가 가장 많이 날아다니는 곳이예요
<DarkCircle> 요새도 그런지는 모르겠지만 .
<samahui_old> 저희는 그래도 큰편이라
<samahui_old> 냉난방도 잘되있고
<samahui_old> 시설도 좋았지만...
<samahui_old> 그놈의 열기와 소음
<DarkCircle> 공조기 큰거 설치를 했었나보군요
<DarkCircle> 먼지를 구석에서 빨아다가 바닥에서 필터로 걸러주고 군데군데있는 통풍구에서 깨끗한 바람 위로 뿜어주고 그런식으로 설계를 해야 되는데
<samahui_old> 소음이 특히 켰죠
<DarkCircle> 더운날에 그 통풍구 위에 서 있으면 바지 속으로 찬바람이 숙숙 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_old> 윙~ 지잉~~~
<samahui_old> 소리가 들려야 잠이 오는 시기도 있었어요.
<DarkCircle> 그 소리가 안나면 다운이 됐다는 신호일테니 크크 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 가끔 이름모를 이유로 풍~하고 꺼지고 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 지금 제 머신도 가끔 우웅~ 하고 돌아가던게 소리가 죽어있을떄가 가끔 있어요
<DarkCircle> 전원버튼은 들어와있는데 마우스를 흔들면 반응이 없고
<DarkCircle> 원격으로 접속하면 ... 뭔가가 메모리를 덥석덥석 쳐드심 (덜덜)
<DarkCircle> 그거 끈다고 끝나는게 아니라 그땐 이미 벌써 어지간한 프로그램들이 줄줄이 사망하고 나서 모니터 한쪽에 블라블라 login: _ (깜빡깜빡)
<samahui_old> 제 눈이 깜빡깜빡해요
<samahui_old> 몇일 새고
<samahui_old> 어제도 밤세다시피하고 했더니
<samahui_old> 제가 꺼질꺼 같아요
<samahui_old> 셧다운 중.... 픽!
<DarkCircle> 으엌 .. 얼른 주무세요 ㄱ-
<samahui_old> 이러면 딱일듯 해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_old> 일해야되요
<samahui_old> 일좀하다가 졸다가 해야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 병원 일년에 두번정도 꼭 가셔서 정기검진 받으세요
<samahui_old> ㅋㅋ 그건 회사에서 잘 챙겨줘요
<samahui_old> 그리고 절 보시면 아시겠지만 무지 건강하게 생겼어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 암 이런거 말고 신경계 검사 막 하다보면 멀쩡해보이는 사람도
<DarkCircle> 신경계마비 이런거 있더라구요
<samahui_old> 프로그래머 10년이 훨씬 넘게 일했는데 시력도 2.0에서 안떨어지네요
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우는 가운데 척추 중심으로 상체 오른쪽 자율신경이 마비되어 있심...
<samahui_old> 다만 .. 요즘은 건조증이 좀와서 피곤해지고 흐릿해지기는 해요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 막 땀이 나면 컨트롤이 안되는거더라고요 ㄱ-;
<samahui_old> 헉
<DarkCircle> 몸이 무리하면 그렇게 된다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 돈아깝다고 생각하면 안되는것. ..
<DarkCircle> 겉으로보면 다 멀쩡해보이시는 분들 암 이런거야 너무 표면적으로 드러나는거니까 패스하고 ...
<samahui_old> 전 그래도 주말이나 시간날때 꼬박꼬박 한강으로 농구하러 가요
<DarkCircle> 보통 정기검진항목에 없는 이상한검사들 있거든요
<samahui_old> 전 정기 검진이랑 추가로 대장이랑 위 내시경도 해요
<DarkCircle> 대형병원에 진료비 안내서 보면 검사항목만 수천개가 있는데
<samahui_old> 불안해서
<DarkCircle> 눈쪽에만 해도 수십가지 되더라구요
<samahui_old> 눈은 진짜 2.0에서 시력은 떨어지지 않았는데
<DarkCircle> 안압이나 시력검사 동공검사 이건 그냥 기본일뿐이고 ..
<samahui_old> 피곤함이 좀 빨리 오더군요
<samahui_old> 예전보다는 빨리 피곤해지고 말라서 뻑뻑하다고 해야되나 그런 상태가 자주 생겨요
<DarkCircle> 눈물샘 검사쪽도 하는거 같던데 잘은 모르겠네요 흠 ..
<samahui_old> 그래서 요즘 자주 자리에서 일어나서 하품한번씩 해주고 눈씻고 와요
<DarkCircle> 눈이 뻑뻑한게 자주 느껴지시면 안과에서 안약 처방받으시는것도 좋아요
<samahui_old> 그럼 나름대로 괜찮더군요.
<samahui_old> 전 일좀 하다 졸다 또 올께요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 크크
<samahui_old> 수고하세요~~~
<DarkCircle> 근데 전 언제 자러갈지 (... 먼산...)
<samahui_old> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui_old> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<hblee> 음..?
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후...
<samahui> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<nanun> 좋은 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-23
<JukDol2> 안녕하세요!!!
<JukDol2> 음..다들 안녕 못하신가 보네요.
<JukDol2> 그런 의미로 저는 재부팅을...ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<JukDol2> 재부팅 하고 왔습니다.
<JukDol2> 아직도 다들 안녕 못하신건가요?
<samahui_old> 안녕하세요 .
<samahui_old> 안녕합니다만. 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Cookie> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_old> 회의들어갑니다 ^^ 나중에 올께요
<JukDol2> ggg
<JukDol2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 바쁜게 좋은거죠.
<JukDol2> 불타는 금요일 이라고 하잖아요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 금요일은 방화범에게 가장 좋은 날?
<Cookie> 한국은 지금도 토요일랄 일하나요?
<JukDol2> dksy
<JukDol2> 아뇨
<JukDol2> 한국은 금요일 입니다.
<JukDol2> 아...제가 잘못 보고 대답 드렸습니다.
<JukDol2> Cookie: 어지간한 직장들은 주 5일제 시행하여, 금요일 까지 일 하고요. 그 어지간한 직장 중에서도 일이 많은 곳은 상황에 맞춰 주말(토,일) 출근 합니다.
<samahui> 주말근무가 뭔가요? ㅋㅋㅋ 농담이고 주말근무 그거 제 전공입니다 ^^;;
<samahui> 5일근무 오래전 부터 실행해 왔는데... 5일근무제 이전에 퇴근시간에 퇴근하는게 더 큰 바램이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오늘은 회의도 짧게 끝났고 좋네요. 일이나 열심히 하고 집에가서 푹 자야겠습니다.
<samahui_old> 채팅북은 아주 잘 돌아가고 있군요.
<JukDol2> samahui: 저에게 젠투를 권해줬던 과 선배도 요즘 계속 주근 이라고 하네요.아무래도 이쪽은 다 그런가봐요.
<JukDol2> 과선배가 쐬주 한잔 하자 했던지 벌써 몇 달은 지난거 같은데.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 젠투를 권하다니... 연락끊어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 농담입니다 ㅋ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 그 선배가 술사준데서요.
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그럼 술과 안주에 따라서 보류 하세요 ㅋ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 술은 맨날 소주 아니면 막걸리 사줘요. 안주는 두부김치 하고 아니면 닭 정도? 아..배고파 지네요. ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 아 배고프네요.
<JukDol2> 오늘은 누구랑 술을 마시러 갈까요? 으흐~~
<nanun> Cookie: 회사마다 다릅니다.
<nanun> 아 죽돌이님이 말씀해 주셨네요 :)
<nanun> 화면 중반의 내용인데 1시간이 넘게 된 대화였네요
<nanun> 죽돌이님은 젠투 까시는 것 같던데, 잘 까셨어요?
<JukDol2> 잘 못깔았어요. 어제 실to the패
<JukDol2> 처참 합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 깔기 어렵나 보네요..
<JukDol2> 그래도 오늘 다시 해보는 중이에요. 뭔가 알송달송 하면서도 좀 더 하면 알아 내는것도 있을거란 생각에요.
<JukDol2> 아무래도 기반 지식이 별로 없는 제가 문제죠. ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<JukDol2> 젠투 권해준 과선배가 제 상황 보고, 뱁새가 황새 따라 가다가 뭐 찢어 지는 꼴 이라고 이야기 하더라고요.
<JukDol2> 기왕 손댄거 조금 더 해보고 나서 안되면 포기 해야죠. 너무 쉽게 포기 하면...
<JukDol2> 안녕하세요!!
<Cookie> 그럼 한국은 아직도 학교를 토요일날 학생들이 가나요?
<JukDol2> 아니요.
<JukDol2> 격주요.
<JukDol2> 한주의 토욜은 가고요. 그 다음주의 토욜은 안가고요.
<JukDol2> 중딍 하고 고딍 이야기 하시는 거죠??
<JukDol2> 대딍들은 토요일 아예 안가요.
<Cookie> 조금 핵갈리갠내요
<JukDol2> 단순하게 생각하면 금요일 종례 시간에 담탱이가 이야기 해줘요.
<JukDol2> 내일 안나오면 처 맞는 수가 있으니, 가급적 나오라고요.
<JukDol2> 그럼 "아..내일이 학교 가야 하는 주 였꾸나.." 하고 생각 하고 가면 되죠.
<Cookie> 여기는 쉬는날이 있다면 분해서 그 주이날도꼭쉬어요
<Cookie> 여기는 쉬는날이 있다면 그날만쉬면분해서 그 주이날도꼭쉬어요
<JukDol2> 음...뜻을 잘 모르겠어요. 쉬는데 분하다니요?
<JukDol2> 이번주 월요일 쉬었으면, 다음주 월요일도 쉰다는 이야기 신건가용??
<JukDol2> 질문 있습니다.
<Cookie> 만약에 목요일랄 쉬은다면 꼭 주말과이어서 쉬아고 금요일도쉼니다
<JukDol2> 명령어 중에서 mkfs.ext4 -b 4096  이런식으로 사용 하는경우가 있는데요.
<JukDol2> 옵션중에 -b 옵션은 뭐에요...꼭 4096 으로 지정해 주어야 하나요?
<Cookie> 만약에 금요일이 쉬는날이라면 진짜 여기사람들에 입장에선 더못쉬니까 분해서 그주위 날(목요일 아니면 월요일) 를갔이쉬음니다
<JukDol2> 아...한국 에서도 요즘 많이 그래요.
<JukDol2> 저보다 먼저 졸업 하고 취업한 애들 이야기가 "XX 과장 개객기, 내가 지난번에 금요일날 쉰다고 했더니, 안된다고 지랄을 하더니만, 결국은 지가 금요일날 쉰다."
<JukDol2> 그러더라고요.
<JukDol2> 그리고 금토일 붙여서 쉬면 좋잖아요. ㅎㅎ
<nanun> cookie님은 어디에 계세요? 한국은 아니신 것 같아서요.
<nanun> Jukdol2/ http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/194170-32-block-size
<Seony> yemharc: 데본 스피어는, 스팟라잇 같은 류의 인덱싱 프로그램이라네요...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 굳이 필요할까 싶네요 그건
<Seony> yemharc: http://www.devontechnologies.com/products/devonthink/comparison.html
<Seony> 데본씽크 비교표입니다...
<yemharc> 아.....일단 지를까 하앍..
<yemharc> 앗 감사합니다
<yemharc> 엥 어라....X표시 된게 "가능"이라는걸까요;;
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 서양권에서는 X표시가 아시아의 O랑 같은 의미에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 퍼스널만 해도 거의 차이가 없네요
<yemharc> 아항
<yemharc> 음.... 기능대비 가격으로는 프로가 제일 효과적이긴 하네요
<yemharc> 저 기능들을 다 쓰는가가 포인트겠네요
<Seony> 그냥 저장&검색 정도라면 퍼스널이 딱 맞을 거에요.
<yemharc> 번들도 있네;;
<Seony> 음... 그래도 퍼스널이랑 프로랑 가격차이가 좀 나긴 나네요
<yemharc> 네. 약 2.5만원 나네요
<yemharc> 음, DB백업은 수동백업 말고는 없으려나.......
<Seony> 프로 이상은 애플스크립트나 오토메이터에 의한 자동화가 지원되긴 하네요...
<Seony> 근데 뭐 그렇게까진 필요없을듯 싶고, 오피스 버전은 기능상 거의 "서버" 같네요
<yemharc> 백업이래봐야 드롭박스 같은걸 쓰거나 타임머신 정도밖엔 없을듯 싶은데요
<yemharc> 그냥 DB파일 동째로...
<Seony> 네. 게다가 PDF 노트추가 기능도 되고...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 구매는 가급적이면 앱스토어를 이용하고 싶은데...
<Seony> 앱스토어는 세일 안하나보네요
<yemharc> 프로 버전을 쓰려면 웹페이지 구매를 해야하나;;
<yemharc> 아뇨 스토어도 세일가격이에요
<yemharc> 근데 가격보니 퍼스널이네요
<Seony> 아... 프로 사실려구요..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 일단 그냥 스토어에 있는 퍼스널 지르고
<yemharc> 필요하다 싶으면 업글을 하죠 뭐
<yemharc> 냅따 질러봐야 안쓰면 돈만 날리는거니...
<Seony> 네. 그게 좋아보이네요
<Seony> 홈피 보니까 퍼스널에서 프로나 오피스로 업그레이드 하는 것도 되네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> PDF 하이라이트 같은것도 일단 다 되는듯 하네요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 그런데 보니까, 외국 쪽에서도 데본이냐 에버노트냐에 대한 논란은 많은갑네요...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 근데 텍스트 인코딩을 UTF-8로 고정하면 import때 글이 깨지나요?
<Seony> 글쎄요. 제가 사는 곳 환경자체가 아무래도 euckr을 보기 힘들어서 겪어본 적이 없네요
<yemharc> 음 그건 그렇네요...
<Seony> 참, 퍼스널 버전은 다중 디비 생성은 안되요. 참고하세요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 물론 여러개 만들어놓고, 필요할 때마다 클릭해서 여는 형태로 쓰면 되긴 해요.
<Seony> 아이포토처럼..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 웹 클리핑도 가능하지 않나요?
<Seony> 가능해요. 사파리/크롬/파폭 플러그인이 배포되거든요..
<yemharc> 아, 플러그인이 따로 있나요?
<Seony> 네. 데본씽크 프로그램 자체에서 설치할 때 같이 해주는 거에요.
<Seony> 버전 업그레이드 되면 마찬가지로 같이 업그레이드 해주구요...
<yemharc> 음;; 왜 없지;;
<Seony> 벌써 구입하셨어요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 데본 띄우고 CMD+, 누르시면 Sorter라고 있어요
<Seony> 아 아니다. Web이구나
<yemharc> 거긴 이미 다 세팅했는데
<yemharc> 문제는 사파리가 반응이 없네요;;
<Seony> 사파리도 재시작 해보신거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 사파리 익스텐션 가보시면 CLip to DEVONthink 라는 익스텐션 안보여요?
<yemharc> 우클릭->서비스 항목에는 있네요
<yemharc> 근데 익스텐션은 없고요
<Seony> 음... 익스텐션이 원래 자동으로 생기는건데... 혹시 재부팅 신공이 필요할수도... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 파일들 임포팅 먼저 끝내고 재부팅 해보던가 해야겠네요
<yemharc> sorter는 어디에 쓰는녀석인가요
<yemharc> 이름만 봐선 그냥 정리하는 놈인데...
<Seony> 음... 화면 왼쪽이나 오른쪽에 떠있을텐데, 드래그&드랍으로 갖다놓으면 자동으로 분류해주는 류의 프로그램인 거 같더라구요..
<Seony> 근데 저는 그렇게까지 쓰질 않아서 ㅋ 저는 데본은 그냥 저장용으로만 써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 그거군요
<yemharc> 그 끌어다 놓기로 집어넣는
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 그렇게 넣으면 import인건가요? 아니면 인덱싱?
<Seony> import 하면서 바로 인덱싱까지 할껄요
<Seony> 아 다른건가... 제가 워낙 데본을 잘 못써서요... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 끌어다 놓기가 인덱싱인지 임포팅인지가 꽤 중요한거 같네요
<Seony> 근데 인덱싱이랑 임포팅이랑 무슨 차이에요?
<yemharc> 인덱싱은 바로가기, 임ㅁ포팅은 DB로 복사에요
<yemharc> 그냥 끌어다 놓기가 인덱싱인데 그거 모르고 "집어넣았으니 삭제" 하면 피보는거죠
<Seony> 아... 파일을 데본에다 드래그&드랍하면 무조건 임포팅이에요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 네 그걸 알고 싶었습니다
<Seony> 근데, 책 한권을 임포팅하면 어떻게 그렇게 빨리 PDF 내용을 스캐닝하는건지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 540페이지 PDF 스캔하는데 2초가 안걸리네요......
<Seony> 음... 저도 세컨하드 정리 좀 해서 데본으로 넣고 데본을 좀 제대로 활용해봐야겠네요...
<Seony> 제가 자주 안쓰는 소스코드를 넣어놓고, 소스코드 검색기로 쓸려고 예전에 작업을 좀 해놓긴 햇었꺼든요..
<Seony> 저는 명절이라 이만 친척집에 가서 저녁식사 좀 하고오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 흠 ...
<yemharc> ?
<DarkCircle> 통신사 어디 쓰시나요?
<DarkCircle> 아이폰 5 초도물량 KT가 SK의 두배인데 초도물량 생각보다 아주 많이 적어요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 이번에는 반드시 오프가 아닌 온라인 공식 접수처에 신청하셔야 ..
<yemharc> 일단 SKT인데 옮기려고요
<DarkCircle> 12월 초라고 나오는거 같은데 날짜 뜨면 바로 그날 새벽에 신청하셔야 할듯 싶은데요 .
<samahui> SKT쓰세요
<samahui> KT 서비스가 안좋아요
<yemharc> 어차피 그놈이 그놈입니다
<yemharc> 개판치는건 똑같아요
<samahui> 기본이 안된 기업이예요 특히더
<samahui_old> 점심들 맛있게 드셨는지요. 전 너무 많이 먹고 어제 밤샘의 여파까지 몰려와서 한숨 자고왔네요.
<samahui_old> 역시 잠은 쪽잠 30분쯤 자는게 가장 개운하네요
<samahui> ?
<JukDol2> 졸립지만...
<JukDol2> 자고 싶지만...
<JukDol2> 보는 눈이 있어서
<JukDol2> 졸지 못하겠어요.
<samahui> 저흰 피곤할때 업드려 자는것 정도는 뭐라고 안해요
<samahui> 일만 잘 한다면 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐 솔직히 업드려 잘정도면 숙직실이나 서버실 간의 침대 찾아들어서 자는게 났지만요
<samahui> 확 한숨 자버려요
<samahui> 20~30분 잤더니 피로가 확 풀리네요.
<samahui_old> 너무 피곤하면 일도 안되고 집중도 안되고 결국 시간만 가고... 한시간 자고 일어나니만 못해요
<JukDol2> 학교다 보니..
<JukDol2> 학교에서 일해요...
<JukDol2> 학생이고요.
<JukDol2> 처 자면 잔다고 지랄 할 듯
<samahui_old> 공부도 마찬가지죠. 자면서 해요
<samahui_old> 피곤할때는 자둬야 집중도 잘되서 공부도 잘되고 그래요
<samahui_old> 저도 학교에서 일했었는데 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_old> 학생때가 그립네요
<DarkCircle> 차라리 학교에서 잘거면 집에 가는게 낫죠. 왜냐면 학교에는 수면실이란 애초에 존재하질 않으니까 ..
<DarkCircle> 수면실이 있다면 미어터질듯 크크
<samahui> 빈강의실이 수면실이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 잠만한 보약이 없는데 (...) 잠의 중요성을 대부분 못깨닫는다는게 문제 ..
<DarkCircle> 아무리 독한 감기라도 따뜻한 차 잘 끓여마시고 땀나지 않을 정도로 따뜻하게 이불몇장 겹쳐서 덮고 오래 푹 자면 약을 안먹어도 나을 수도 있어요.
<samahui> 그러게요 잠이 진짜 중요한건데...
<JukDol2> 학교에 수면실 있으면 아마 여관 처럼 될 듯
<JukDol2> 남탕 여탕 있듯이 따로 들가게 관리도 해야 함.
<DarkCircle> 시간제로 컷해야죠 크크
<JukDol2> 안그러면 두명이 들어가서 뭔짓을 할줄 모르니..
<DarkCircle> 하루에 얼마 이상은 이용못하게 .
<samahui_old> 글고보니 동아리방이 그런역활을 많이 했었죠
<JukDol2> 저희 동아리방은 ...
<JukDol2> 죄다 남자라서요.
<JukDol2> 술냄새, 담배냄새가 쩔어요.
<DarkCircle> 술냄새는 그렇다 치고 담배냄새는 걸리면 내년부턴 동아리가 멀쩡하지 못할거 같은데요 크크
<DarkCircle> 보건복지부 정책 때문에 내년부터 학내 흡연+음주 전면 금지라 ...
<nanun> ubuntu 11.04 LTS입니다. 혹시 cups(프린터) 관련 문제를 경험하신 분 계신가요?
<AstralBoy> http://www.rainymood.com/
<JukDol2> chroot 명령 취소 하는 방법 없나요??
<DarkCircle> exit 하시면 돼요
<JukDol2> 넵 감사하빈다.
<JukDol2> 어제 젠투 설치 하다가 실패 해서
<JukDol2> 오늘 다시 하는 중입니다.
<DarkCircle> 무조건 처음부터 하시려들지 마시고 원인부터 찾아보세요. 그렇게 안하면 백날 백칠 밤새봐야 소용없습니다. 젠투는 원인과 솔루션을 두고 싸우는 플랫폼이예요
<razGon_web> JukDol2: 단일화가 실패하는 군요.
<razGon_web> 재협상.
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 아마 제가 리눅스를 써본적이 많이 없어서 그런가 봐요. 그래도 조금씩 개념 누적 중입니다. 학과 일이 별로 없어서 하나하나 하면서 인터넷 찾아 가면서 하고 있어요.
<kkimlabs> JukDol2, ㅎㅎㅎ 저 리눅스 입문 젠투로 시작하려고 했다가 3일삽질뒤에 3년 리눅스를 안만지는 사태가 빚어졌었죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 3년 이면 이미 졸업 끝난뒤라 저도 안만질듯 해요.
<JukDol2> 지금은 오기가 생겨서요.
<JukDol2> 과 선배 한테 자랑질해야죠!!!
<kkimlabs> 화이팅입니다 ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 저는 지금은 윈도우 안만진지 3년째인듯
<AstralBoy> 저는 배터리 문제랑 호환성 문제때문에 우분투깔았다가 6시간만에 다시 윈도우로 돌아왔었는데...
<kkimlabs> 하드웨어 지원이 미흡한건 좀 아쉽긴 한데... 그래도 천천히 버전업하면서 나아지는게 눈에 보이더라구요.
<JukDol2> 헉...
<JukDol2> 저 VMWare 에 테스트 설치 해보고
<JukDol2> 실제 노트북에 설치 해야 하는데...
<JukDol2> 노트북 터지는건 아니겠죠?
<kkimlabs> 젠투를 vmware에서 설치하면 도대체 얼마나 걸리는거지 -_-;;;;;;;;;
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 호..혹시 CPU 에서 지원 하는 명령을 make.conf 에 적어 주어야 하나요? 이런 지원 하는 명령어는 어디서 찾아 봐야 하나요?
<JukDol2> http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.4.2/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options
<JukDol2> 찾았네ㅛ.
<JukDol2> 휴~~
<JukDol2> 찾기는 찾았으나, 뭔 말인지 알아 먹지 못해서 실to thr패
<JukDol2> e
<yemharc> 저 옵션 다 주시려면 CPU 모델 데이터시트 필요하실텐데......
<yemharc> Seony: 사파리 익스텐션이 따로 생기는게 아니라 그냥 단축키를 먹네요
<Seony> 익스텐션도 생겨야 정상일텐데, 앱스토어 버전이랑 다른건지 뭔지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 그건 일단 있다 리붓을 해봐야 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일하느라 아직도 리붓을 못했어요
<yemharc> 데본 DB 용량제한은 있나요?
<Seony> 없는 걸로 알고있어요
<yemharc> 그럼 단일파일 용량은요?
<Seony> 50기가 이상 못넘는다는 소리를 듣긴 했는데, 뭐 그 정도는 현실적으로 어려운 사이즈니까... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 15GB 영화같은거 떤져도 잘 들어가나요?
<Seony> 동영상 파일은 그러고보니 한 번도 넣어본 적은 없네요
<yemharc> 일단 미디어 항목이 있고 "자동재생"도 있는걸로 봐선 들어가는거 같은데
<Seony> 근데 그 정도 되는 영상이면, 무비스트 같은 플레이어에서 플레이해야하잖아요.
<yemharc> 보니까 데본 안에서 다른 어플로 실행 -> 수정 -> 저장이 되더라구요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ...
<Seony> 그러면 안넣는게 나을 껄요..
<yemharc> 다 넣으려는건 아니고요
<yemharc> 교육용(?) 동영상들이 있는데 문서하고 같이 묶어놓을까 해서요
<Seony> 저는 지금 제 데본디비에 들어가있는 총 파일의 갯수가 대략 6천개가 넘는데, 로딩속도가 무쟈게 빠른 걸로 봐서는 데본은 참 잘만든 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이게 sqlite였던가요?
<Seony> 제가 알기로는 자체 디비인걸로 알고있어요.
<Seony> 우리가 알고있는 그런 디비는 아니구요...
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 음....이거 고민할게 아니라 그냥 하나 던져봐야겠다
<yemharc> ...제일 작은게 7.2GB....
<yemharc> 엄청 잘 들어가네요.......
<yemharc> 영상이야 저렇게까지 관리할 필요는 없겠지만
<Seony> 음... 영상은 그냥 알아서 제목 정도만 인덱싱을 해놓는갑네요
<yemharc> import도 먹어요
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 하는건 정말 좀 아닌거같고
<JukDol2> livecd / # emerge -uDN world
<JukDol2> 이 명령은 뭔가요...?
<JukDol2> 거업네 뭔가 위로 뭐가 올라 가는데 뭔지도 못알아 먹겠고...노트북은 뜨거워 지고, 팬소리는 시끄럽고...
<hblee> 으흠..
<hblee> 시간이 너무 빠르네요
<yemharc> Seony: https://shinyplasticbag.com/dragondrop/index.html
<yemharc> 이거 재밌네요
<Seony> yemharc: 평소에 정말로 필요했던 기능이었어요...
<yemharc> yoink라고 비슷한 녀석도 있는데
<yemharc> 요건 화면 왼쪽 사이드 박스에 넣어야 하네요
<yemharc> 대신 가격은 좀 싸고
<yemharc> 기능이 더 많다는데 심플하게 쓰기엔 dragondrop이 더 좋은거같아요
<Seony> 일단 트라이얼 버전이 제공되니까 트라이얼부터 써봐야겠네요
<Seony> EA 스포츠랑 Gameloft에서 iOS용 게임 할인하네요..
<yemharc> 오옹
<Seony> 애플 주가가 대폭 상승하나보네요..
<Seony> 그동안의 주가하락은 큰손들에 의한 당연한 전략이었다라는 소문이... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엉....
<yemharc> 주가조작이었어요?
<Seony> 그렇다는 소문이 도네요... 애플주식이 대박이란걸 깨닫고...
<Seony> 지금 애플주가가 대폭 상승하고 있거든요..
<yemharc> 뭐 대박은 맞죠;;
<yemharc> 주당 가격보면 사실 미친거죠
<Seony> 불과 2-3년 전만해도 주당 $300도 안했었는데..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 혹시 eselect 는 뭐에 쓰는 명령인가요??
<DarkCircle> 음 아 지금 일어났네요 ~_~
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 플랫폼에선 여러버전의 같은 프로그램이 공존하거든요
<DarkCircle> 커널이라든가 아니면 페이징 뷰어라든가 파이선 자바 등등
<DarkCircle> 이 여러버전이 존재 가능한 프로그램들을 실행할때 어떤 버전으로 실행할지를 설정하는 시스템이예요
<DarkCircle> 자동으로 심볼릭링크를 관리하죠
<yemharc> Seony: ABBYY CardHolder 무료행사 중입니다. (명함관리 앱, iOS)
<Seony> 0.99 인데요
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/abbyy-cardholder/id459456432?mt=8
<Seony> 아... 제가 본거랑 다른거였네요
<Seony> 근데 이게 좋은 거에요?
<yemharc> 카드 리더를 보셨나보네요
<yemharc> 어... 일종의 OCR이에요
<yemharc> 명함 많은 사람한테는 좋긴 해요
<yemharc> 사진을 찍으면 자동으로 주소나 뭐 등등 감지해서 필드에 입력해 주는 어플이에요
<Seony> 무료니까 일단 받아놔야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 콜옵듀티 세일하는건 살까말까 고민하다 그냥 안샀어요
<Seony> 사놓고도 잘 안할 것 같더라구요
<yemharc> FPS게임을 좋아하는게 아니면 한두번 클리어 하고나면 별로 안하게되죠
<Seony> 네... 저는 FPS겜은 시야가 좀 답답해서 별로 안좋아해요
<DarkCircle> FPS게임의 스크린이 360도라면 말은 달라질 수 있겠지만요 크크
<yemharc> 360도면 뇌가 터질걸요
<DarkCircle> 음흠 ...
<Seony> 나중에 헤드기어 쓰고 원형장치에 매달려서 할 수 있는 장비가 나오면 그때 해볼래요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 사람 시야각만 되면 "어메이징~" 이겠지만 그러려면 일단 물리적으로 모니터부터........
<DarkCircle> 그게 실제로 구현이 됐고 시뮬까지 갔는데
<DarkCircle> 양산단계는 안갔어요 크크
<yemharc> 그거 돈이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 옛날에 그 무슨 영화더라...
<yemharc> 무려 체감형 FPS 장치
<Seony> 그런게 있었죠. 아주 옛날 영화인데...
<AstralBoy> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/community/ProdBoardView.php?nSeq=2250802&nBlogCateSeq1=28&blogSection=4&prod_c=1781651&sTab=28
<yemharc> 실제 빨리 달리면 캐릭터가 빨리 뛰죠
<AstralBoy> 트리플 모니터
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM
<DarkCircle> 이런거.
<Seony> 아 론머맨
<Seony> 론머맨 보면, 헤드기어 쓰고 신체가 360도로 회전하는 장비에 타서 하잖아요..
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런거 나오면 몬스터 헌터 꼭 해보고 싶습니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저 유튜브 동영상은 넘어지거나하는 건 제어가 안되잖아요..
<Seony> 근데 론머맨에서 나오는 장비는 넘어지거나 몸이 날아가는 등의 액션이 제어가 가능하니깐요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 발판을 퉁겨서 뒤로 날라가게 한다거나 크크
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCxFGxqLsHE 1분 18초 쯤에 나오네요
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3GLc6ruVF4
<DarkCircle> 황당한 컴퓨터 ㄱ-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ 맥티니
<yemharc> 맥티니 나노 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AstralBoy> 좋은 주말 되세요^^
<yemharc> 좋은 주말 되세요 :)
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=_2qPWc32LS8 기계눈 장착한 사람이라네요
<DarkCircle> 좋은 주말 되세요 :d
<yemharc> 어....벌써 빌트인이 되나요
<yemharc> 작년인가 제작년인가 손에 드는 카메라랑 뇌에 전극 꽂아서 영상정보 주고받는건 봤는데
<yemharc> ...저렇게 반응이 좋지도 않았고요
<DarkCircle> 시각장애인한테 이식했나보네요
<DarkCircle> 드디어 고스트의 시대가 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 에이 고스트는 아직 멀었죠
<DarkCircle> 눈깔 이식수술로 전투머신으로 개조 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 눈에서 빔?!
<DarkCircle> 자동 조준기능이 있다거나 ..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 쿄세라에서 텔레파시폰이 나왔다는데 참 궁금하네요...
<DarkCircle> 설마 얼마전의 노키아 카메라 구라광고 같은건 아니겠쵸? ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 노키아가 그 말도 안되는 카메라 광고 하나에 골로 가고 난 후 시장에선 소식이 안들려온다능.
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~^^
<sungyo> 라즈곤님.^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 잘 지내셨어요~?
<razGon_web> 잠시만요.
<razGon_web> 애들이 안자서요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그리고 대명좀 변경할께요
<razGon_web> razGon@SEOUL.NET
<razGon_SEOUL> 변경했습니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 후,,, 4시간 운전해서 학회때문에 서울에 왔습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 온가족 데리고 왔습니다.
<sungyo> 서울이세요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 옙
<sungyo> 가족 나들이 나오셨네요
<razGon_SEOUL> 잠시만 잘거라서 모텔급 호텔에 왔네요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 애들분위기로 맞추기는 그렇지만 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 근데 욕실과 침실이 좀 분리 되었으면 하는 마음이..ㅎ
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 집나왔는데 잠이 오겠나요,  irc는 패드로 접속하신건가요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> 아니요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 학회에서 준비용으로 제공해준 노트북입니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 시범삼아서 운용중입니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 모래경에
<razGon_SEOUL> 모레 아니 내일 학회에서 일이있어서요
<sungyo> 저는 오늘 노인 요양원에 자원봉사(?)를 갔다 쫌전에 들어왔어요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 후 수고 많으시네요
<sungyo> cctv 바꿔주러 갔다가 김장 세통 파무
<sungyo> 파묻고,
<sungyo> 녹화기는 가지고 오면서 아답타를 놓고와서 다시 집에 왔다가고, 천장 들어가서 선배열 다시 하고... 8채널을 4채널로 만들어드리고 왔네요.
<sungyo> 막판에 다해놓고선 정문 카메라 위아래를 잘 확인을 못해주셔서, 화면이 뒤집어졌는데 다시 작업할수가 없어 그냥 왔네요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 하가가///4
<razGon_SEOUL> 노인요양원 솔직히 그거 세금 낭비하는데인데.
<razGon_SEOUL> 조금은 효율적으로 운용을 해야 되는 부분이라고 생각합니다.
<sungyo> 작업 하면 다시 하는데, 목사님께서 어차피 적외선 카메라로 바꾸실꺼라고 그냥 가라고.....ㅋㅋ 아 아쉽네요.
<sungyo> 저는 그런건 잘 모르겠어요, 어떤식으로 낭비되는거죠?
<razGon_SEOUL> 예를 들면 아버님들 식사 1000원에 주라 하면 900원950원정도에 주죠,
<razGon_SEOUL> 실은 그거야 식자재니깐 맞추기는 가능합니다만.
<razGon_SEOUL> 비슷한 일이 많이 자행됩니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 근데 사람인지라 그런부분은 이해가 되는데.
<sungyo> 이전부터 저희 아버님이랑 친분이 있는 곳이라, 그곳도 뭐....좀 비슷하긴 하네요.^^;;;
<sungyo> 나이드신 분들같으셔서는 그런것도 하나의 방법으로 치셔서, 뭐......저희는 그런건 피하니까요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 예 그렇군요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 서울지리 모르시는 마눌님과 장모님께서 동대문으로 가셨습니다.
<sungyo> 헐, 이시간에요??
<razGon_SEOUL> 이시간에 동대문가죠.ㅋ
<sungyo> 사람없고 재미있으실텐뎈ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 내일 포럼 세미나인데, 시간이 될지 모르겠네요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 이시간에 동대문에 사람없나요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 새벽시장 특히 금요일이면 붐빌텐데요
<sungyo> 원래 엄~청 많자나요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 그렇죠.
<sungyo> 이시간엔 비교적 한산하지 않나요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 근데 없나요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 아... 그렇지 않을걸요.
<sungyo> 그래서 재미있을거 같은데...모르겟어요. 이시간에 동대문을 돌아다니지 않으니까요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 낮에는 소매상. 소비자.
<sungyo> 오오, 그렇군요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 밤에는 도매상.
<sungyo> 저희 CCTV 녹화기가 4채널이고, 그곳이 8채널이였거든요. 그런데 8채널에 모니터화면이 작은 티비라, 보시기 불편하신지(또 실내 카메라 4개를 죽여아한다고) 저희랑 바꾸시자 그러시더라구요.
<sungyo> 저희는 8채널로 바꾸려고 생각하던 찰나라, 가족들 다같이 가서 김장작업 지원(?)하고선 카메라 4개 회수하고, 녹화기 바꾸고, 카메라 한대는 정문으로 옮기고 들어오니 7시 반쯤 되더라구요.
<sungyo> 뭐....천장이랑 사다리좀 타고선 4채널 녹화기를 8채널로 바꿔온지라...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 요양원에서는 몸이 불편하셔서 작업을 못하고 계시던 상황이셨고, 뭐....잘 해드리고 온거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 동대문이라 크크
<DarkCircle> 어느새 서울로 오셨군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 근데 여기가 낙원상가 입구쪽에 모텔인데. 넘 가까워서 그런지 택시기사들이 승차 거부한데요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 올때 방법없을까요?
<DarkCircle> 종로쪽이군요 크크
<razGon_SEOUL> 가장 먼저 생각나는 방법이 5시이후에 온다. 지하철타고.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 거기서 조금만 큰길 걷다보면 평화시장이랑 무슨 시장이더라 경동시장인가 여하튼 시장 겁내 큰 동네가 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 거긴 제 경험상 그냥 걸어가도 지장은 없더군요
<razGon_SEOUL> 밤이라서 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 신설동에서 서울역까지 그냥 걸어가봤어요 딱히 문제되진 않음.
<razGon_SEOUL> 여자분 둘이서 걷기에는 그렇죠.
<razGon_SEOUL> 게다가 서울 초행길.
<DarkCircle> 큰길로 쭉 다니시면 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 그렇다면 그렇겠네요 -.-
<razGon_SEOUL> 아이티쪽을 하나도 몰라요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 내비를 못찍는다는 결론이 나오는데 쩝 ...
<razGon_SEOUL> 네비해서 오라고 하면되는데. 그런것도 안되고.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지도 한장만 있으면 사실 그다지 걱정할바가 못되는데
<razGon_SEOUL> 그런데 아시잖아요. 여성의 성격.
<razGon_SEOUL> 몰라.. 니가 알아서 해줘.
<DarkCircle> 귀찮으면 안해버리죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> 진짜 말이 쉽지.
<DarkCircle> 제가 서울바닥 다닐때 내비 안믿고 그냥 앞으로만 가요. 내비를 믿는 순간 망함 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 직관에 따라서 앞으로 가다보면 어디서 본 길이 나오고 그 길을 따라가면 어디서든 전철역 입구가 나오죠.
<razGon_SEOUL> 그렇죠. 큰강을 찾는다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 그러면 인가가 나온다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 간단한 원리죠.
<DarkCircle> 그 전철역을 쭉 선으로 이어보면 노선도가 그려지는데요
<razGon_SEOUL> 저 잠시 애좀 재우고 올께요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 노선도를 머릿속에다 갖다 대면서 도로를 그리면
<DarkCircle> 네 크크
<DarkCircle> 애들이 잠을 잘 못자나보네요 집이 아니라서 근가 ...
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋ 첫째도 수면시킴..ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아, 내이
<razGon_iPad> 수면유도중이비다.
<razGon_iPad> 옆에만 있어줘도되요.
<sungyo> 내일 세미나 못가고 CCTV 작업해야겠네요.
<razGon_iPad> 그래서 아이패드로 연결..
<razGon_iPad> 허거걱
<sungyo> 수면유도용으로 '철학서적'이 그렇게 특효약이라고 하더라구요.
<razGon_iPad> 저희집은 좋은게 있습니다.
<sungyo> 어떤거요?
<razGon_iPad> 잠언. 오디오북.
<DarkCircle> CCTV 위아래 뒤집어진거면 볼트만 풀러서 위아래 뒤집어 달아주면 되나요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아니 다 뜯어야 되나 (ㄷㄷㄷㄷ)
<sungyo> 레위기 추천합니다.
<razGon_iPad> 이거 틀어주면 바로 잡니다.
<sungyo> 카메라가 180도로 뒤집어지는거라 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 시편 처음부터 끝까지 읽으면 바로 잠이 올거예요
<razGon_iPad> 레위기는 라이트버전에 안나와서요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 무지 길어서 (...)
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 시편만큼 아름답고 재밌는게 없는데
<DarkCircle> 시편이 몇장까지 있더라 ...
<sungyo> 시편은119편 그렇게 효과가 좋다네요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아마 지구상 존재하는 종교문학 작품중에 시편만한게 없을듯
<razGon_iPad> 시편도했지만 잠언이 정말 좋아요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 시편은 감정의 기복이 생기는 부분이 있습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 찬양가잖아요..
<DarkCircle> 시편이 150장까지군요
<DarkCircle> (헐)
<DarkCircle> 꾸란이 성서처럼 본문이 쓰여있지만
<razGon_iPad> 내가 음침한 골짜기에 있을 지라도.... 이런 부분 들으면 감동이 밀려와서 잠을 못잘떄가 많아요
<DarkCircle> 사실 꾸란은 거대한 시편집이나 마찬가진데요
<razGon_iPad> 근데 잠언은 말그대로 설교말씀
<DarkCircle> 가락을 붙여서 노래하듯이 암송 하더라구요.
<razGon_iPad> 교장선생님 훈화말씀과 같은거죠.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 말인데 아마 시편이나 잠언 같은거도 가락같은걸 붙여서 노래부르듯이 외우고 읊지 않았을까 하는 생각이 ..
<razGon_iPad> 그래서 감정은 그대로... 기복없고 약간 지루하면서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 뭐 그럴겁니다.
<sungyo> 토요일 용산 영업하죠?
<razGon_iPad> 마치 우리 조상들이 명심보감같은거
<sungyo> 잠자고 아침일찍 용산ㅇ
<razGon_iPad> 주일에도 영업합니다.
<sungyo> 들렸다가 세미나 듣고 와야겠네요.
<sungyo> 다시 계획이 바뀌었습니다. 젠더 사러 용산갔다, 세미나 들렸다가, 서점들렸다 오는걸로요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 저는 내일 계획이 아침에 하동관에서 곰탕가져오기.
<DarkCircle> 네 토요일에도 영업해요
<razGon_iPad> 사가지고 오기.
<DarkCircle> 근데 아마 토욜날에 문을 좀 일찍 닫을거예
<DarkCircle> 요
<DarkCircle> 일욜날에 여는데가 있긴 할텐데 가게마다 다를것.
<razGon_iPad> 2 국립민속박물관과 경북궁 관람.
<DarkCircle> 가시기 전에 전화는 미리 해두고 가세요. 안그러면 가게주인이 그냥 닫고 가버림
<razGon_iPad> 3. 점심이 먼저군요.
<razGon_iPad> 점심어디서 먹는게 좋을까요?
<razGon_iPad> 참고로 한식은 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 동대문역쪽으로 쭉 가시다보면 큼지막한 솥에 곰탕 칼국수도 팔고 사골국도 되는 그런 집이 있을텐데요
<razGon_iPad> 까탈스런 전라도여자분 두분이라서 뭐가 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 기억이 가물가물한데 그 집이 직접 뼈 넣고 우려내는 집이라 맛이 굉장히 구수하고 깊어요
<DarkCircle> 한식이 안되면
<DarkCircle> 흠
<razGon_iPad> 그냥 인도음식먹으러 가볼까요?
<DarkCircle> 광화문하고 종로사이에
<razGon_iPad> 아침은 하동관요
<DarkCircle> 메밀국수집 있는데 거기 가보세요
<sungyo> CCTV 작업 쉽게하려고 네비게이션으로 카메라 모니터 만드는 중인데 젠더가 없는 관계로 내일 작업이 '취소'됬습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ 용산 고고씽.
<razGon_iPad> 제가 포장 배달...
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<DarkCircle> 포장배달 ㄱ-
<razGon_iPad> 메밀 안됩니다. 광주에 메밀집 갔는데요. 거기가 더싸고 맛잇어요
<razGon_iPad> 광주에 메밀집이 유명한데가 많습니다.
<DarkCircle> 으잌
<razGon_iPad> 그래서 한식은 제외라고 했죠
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> 메밀 소바라고 이건 일본식인데 (...)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇다면 패스 ...
<razGon_iPad> ㅇ{
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 시청 뒤쪽이랑 인사동이랑 아니면
<DarkCircle> 홍대쪽이 참 맛집이 많은데
<DarkCircle> 거기서 멀겠군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_iPad> 홍대는 그렇구요
<razGon_iPad> 시청뒤쪽은 맛있는데 많죠.
<razGon_iPad> 거기 추어탕집도 그렇구 맛있는데 많은데 안되요.
<DarkCircle> 종로 어디 깊숙한데 들어가면 분위기 고즈넉~하고 속삭이기 참 좋은 커피숍이 몇군데 있는데 말이죠
<razGon_iPad> 아!!
<razGon_iPad> 거기는 알려주세요.
<DarkCircle> 지도로 찾아도 참 뭐 한데라 ...
<razGon_iPad> 이름을 말하시면 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 찾기 쉽지 않을거예요
<DarkCircle> 서울에서 제일 맛있다고 하는 추어탕집 바로 옆에 있는데
<razGon_iPad> 그냥 명동성당에 taj갈까 생각중입니다. 아니면 삼청동.
<DarkCircle> 한번인가 두번인가밖에 안가봐서 ..
<razGon_iPad> 아. 일본대사관부근에요?
<DarkCircle> 거기 메밀차가 참 맛있는데
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ?)
<DarkCircle> 또 메밀이 나와부렀네요 ㄱ-
<razGon_iPad> 종로 세무서 옆이 아닌가요?
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음음 ...
<DarkCircle> 지도를 검색해보려고 했더니 네이버에 이상한 코드가 심어져 있어서 탐색 불가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 종로세무서 근처는 맞아요
<razGon_iPad> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 그 근처에 동아일보사 건물도 있고요
<DarkCircle> 조금 걸어가면 바로 광화문이 코앞인데
<razGon_iPad> 거기 추어탕집은 저도 먹어보았습니다. 진짜 맛있더군요. 전라도 사람들도 좋아할만한.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 예
<DarkCircle> 네이버 왜그러지 -_-
<razGon_iPad> 삼청수제비 별루려나요?
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 거긴 먹어보질 못해서 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_iPad> 아... 천진포차 이런거 먹일까요?
<razGon_iPad> 어짜피 광주서 못먹는거 위주로 하면 됩니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 수제버거집을 가보셔도 괜찮을것 같기도 하고요 ..
<DarkCircle> 근처에 있으려나 ..
<DarkCircle> 광장시장은 발품하면서 이것저것 줏어먹는 맛에 다니는건데
<razGon_iPad> 삼청동은 가계가 넘많아서 그렇지 좋은 관광지죠. 특히 11월초에 노란 낙엽과....연인들...
<DarkCircle> 발품이 싫다고 하셔버려서 (.......)
<razGon_iPad> 그리고 은행의 그윽한 냄새
<razGon_iPad> 아니요 저는 그거 좋은데요. 울아이둘.
<razGon_iPad> 그리고 두 여인분이 싫어함.
<DarkCircle> 네 두 여인분의 취향 문제로 ...
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ,ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 광장시장에서 애들 손 꼭 붙잡고 다녀야해요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 먹을거 진짜 많고요
<razGon_iPad> 수제 버거는 제가 기억나는게 이태원에
<DarkCircle> 남자끼리만 다녀도 좋은게 거기 빈대떡집에서 막걸리 하나 시키고 배터질정도로 빈대떡 먹을 수 있어요
<razGon_iPad> 광장시장이 어디죠?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 나올때는 이미 땅과 하늘이 뒤집어져 있죠
<DarkCircle> 거기 낙원상가에서 별로 안멀어요
<razGon_iPad> 시청쪽 북창동족인가요?
<razGon_iPad> 아...
<razGon_iPad> 탑골!
<DarkCircle> 네 그근처요
<DarkCircle> 큰길가 따라서 쭉 ... 시청 서울역쪽으로 가시면 평화시장이라고 구두랑 옷 파는데가 있고요 그 중간이 세운상가고
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 옆이 광장시장이요
<razGon_iPad> 거기는 애들 더커서 데려와야 겠습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 내일은 일단 삼청동이나 경북궁에 들어가려구요
<DarkCircle> 요새 세운상가 어찌저찌 한다고 말 많던데 어쩔지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 재개발이 쇼부가 안떨어져서 그런듯
<razGon_iPad> 그런가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_iPad> 아마도 그럴듯합니다
<DarkCircle> 청계천 세운 하면 별의별 잡동사니를 팔던걸로 유명하죠
<DarkCircle> 세운상가가 대동단결하면 로봇 인공위성 탱크 다 만들 수 있다는 우스갯소리도 나오는 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 내일 거기 얼마 안떨어진 곳에서 우분투 세미나 합니다 크크
<DarkCircle> 그 근처에서 혜화가 멀거 같은데 그렇게 멀지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 지하철역이 그지같이 다닥다닥 많이 붙어있어서 글치 ..
<DarkCircle> 벌써 내일이 아니라 오늘이군요 -_-
<razGon_iPad> 아놔...
<razGon_iPad> 내일은 가족땜시...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 웬만하면 길게 이곳저곳 두루두루 나들이 해보세요 크크
<DarkCircle> 광화문 광장 괜찮아요. 애들한테는 .
<DarkCircle> 근처에 탑골공원도 있겠다 ..
<DarkCircle> 탑골공원에 요새도 비둘기한테 모이주는거 있을지 모르겟는데
<DarkCircle> 저어렸을땐 두줌 정도 묵은 쌀을 종이 봉지에 1000원에 팔던게 있어서
<DarkCircle> 그걸 비둘기한테 갖다주면 얘네들이 우글우글 날라와서 다 쪼아먹던 때가 있었습니다. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제작년인가부터 아마 법으로 금지됐을거예요.
<DarkCircle> 번식을 하도 많이 하고 비위생적이고 그래서
<razGon_SEOUL> 그게 문제가 앵무새병이라고 있습니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 새모이를 주는 사람에게 걸리는데. 간혹 죽기도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 앵무새 병이라니 병명이 좀 웃기네요 앵무새가 원래 매개인가 ..
<razGon_SEOUL> 그게 원인이 모호하고 증상이 갑자기 안와서요. 어떤약에는 잘듯는데요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 아. 해석이 그렇다는 거고. 무슨 학명이 있습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 조류에게서 있는 균주가 있는데. 인체에 질병을 주어서요
<DarkCircle> 불쌍한 앵무새 ..
<razGon_SEOUL> 증상이 결핵하고 비슷해서 결핵치료하다가 잘안듯는 경우도 많고
<razGon_SEOUL> 공원에서 주면 번식도 많이 되니 위생에도 문제가 많을 겁니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 단, 그놈들을 잡아서 가공하면 괜찮을텐데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 구워먹지는 못하죠 (먼산)
<razGon_SEOUL> 그것을 사료로 써도 괜찮을듯 합니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 식용이 못된다는게 함정
<DarkCircle> 근데 그렇게 조류들이 세균에 노출될 수밖에 없는게
<razGon_SEOUL> 제가 먹는게 아니라. 개사료.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 워낙 음 아시다시피 서울바닥이 원래 드러워요 크크
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 사람부터가 드러운데 동물한테 어쩌라고 할 수가 없죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 개사료로 하면 음 개도 역시 균에 감염되지 않을까 싶기도 하네요
<DarkCircle> 부적절하게 가공라인을 거치면 균이 그대로 사료에 남아있어서 (..)
<DarkCircle> 그냥 완전 소각 이외에는 답이 없을거 같기도 하고 ..
<razGon_SEOUL> 사료는 구워서 건조 가루로 만들어서 압착.
<razGon_SEOUL> 아시잖아욯.
<DarkCircle> 간혹 통조림으로 나오는것들이 있긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 고영양 블라블라 ..
<DarkCircle> 물론 설마 그런데에 쓰기야 하겠느냐마는 크크
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 갑자기 생각나는건데
<DarkCircle> 매운음식 좋아하시나요?
<DarkCircle> 접두사에 "개"자 붙일 정도로 매운. 음식이요.
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 그런것도 좋아하죠.
<DarkCircle> 신설동에 쭈꾸미 골목이라고 있는데
<razGon_SEOUL> 맞아!
<razGon_SEOUL> 거기거기다!
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쭈꾸미 좋아하시면 방문을
<DarkCircle> 5번출구로 나오셔서 근처에 아무나 붙잡고 여쭤보세요
<razGon_SEOUL> 거기는 어디가 유명한가요?
<DarkCircle> 제가 추천하는 집이 있는데 흠 .. 네이버 맵이 안돼서 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 카레를 국물로 주는 집이 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 맛이 참 독특해요
<razGon_SEOUL> 아. 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 카레도 먹다보면 좀 매운데
<razGon_SEOUL> 마늘을 많이 넣은 닭도리탕집이 있다고 들었죠.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 매운맛을 매운맛으로 다스린다는 괴랄한 신조 ㄱ-
<razGon_SEOUL> 오오오오오ㅗ!!!
<samahui_mirc> razGon님 서울에 잘 올라오셨어요?
<samahui_mirc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> 여기다!! 종로3가!
<razGon_SEOUL> http://blog.naver.com/prograture?Redirect=Log&logNo=40169675210
<razGon_SEOUL> 옙
<samahui_mirc> 종로3가요?
<DarkCircle> 마늘채운 닭도리탕 집을 찾으시던 중이었어요 크크
<samahui_mirc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_mirc> 맛있는거 많이 드시고 가세요 ㅋㅋ 서울 식도락하기 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 서울은 사실 음 광장이나 공원 이런데가 아니면
<DarkCircle> 먹고 가는거 이외에는 딱히 남는게 없는 동네라 크크
<samahui_mirc> 거기다 사람들이 많이 모여들어 사는만큼 각지방 음식들을 다 먹어볼수 있죠 그것도 맛있는 편인걸로...
<DarkCircle> 음으흠 ..
<razGon_SEOUL> 예
<DarkCircle> 크롬에 버그잇나 ..
<razGon_SEOUL> 근데 아쉽게도 전라도는 한식에 정말 특화된 지방입니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 정말 맛있어요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 그래서 왠간한 한식은 감동 안합니다.
<DarkCircle> 전라도 음식이 제일 맛있고 경상도 음식이 제일 맛없을거예요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> 하지만 감동을 시킨 음식이 있었으니.
<razGon_SEOUL> 1. 간장게장.
<samahui_mirc> 한정식 맛있는 곳은 이천도 있어요
<samahui_mirc> 이천이 쌀밥이 정말 맛있어서 한정식도 맛있어요
<DarkCircle> 이천쌀은 최고죠 크크
<razGon_SEOUL> 전남쪽도 곡식이 좋아서요. 물론 이천보다 못하지만요.ㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 2. 냉면.
<razGon_SEOUL> 3. 설렁탕
<razGon_SEOUL> 4. 된장찌게.
<razGon_SEOUL> 전라도쪽 특히 전남쪽은 된장을 주로한 음식이 별루입니다.
<DarkCircle> 김치랑 된장찌개는 전라도 따라올 지방 없을듯
<razGon_SEOUL> 아니요
<razGon_SEOUL> 된장찌게는 저는 그의견 반대합니다.
<DarkCircle> 된장찌개는 괜찮던데요 크크
<samahui_mirc> ㄱ경상도 음식 맛난거 몇가지 있어요... 흠.. 그러니까... 에... 부산에서 먹은 족발과 꼼장어, 아나고양념구이, 국밥, 밀면 ㅋㅋㅋ 그밖에는 생각이 안나네요
<razGon_SEOUL> 매운것을 좋아해서요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 대체적으로 된장은 싼 된장국만 생각해요.
<DarkCircle> 부산은 돼지국밥이랑 회랑 밀면 세개 빠지면 크크 ..
<razGon_SEOUL> 우리 마눌님이 엄청 감동한게 울어머님께서 만들어 주신 쇠고기우렁된장찌게.
<razGon_SEOUL> 상대가 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 전라도가 기후가 좋은 편이라 된장이 잘 익어요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 된장을 떠먹어 보면 깊은 맛이 나고 .. 이런게 일품이예요
<razGon_SEOUL> 된장을 메인으로 잘안써서 잘모릅니다. 된장을 쓰는 경우는 게잡을때나 혹은 채소찍어 먹을때나 벌에 쐬일때 정도?
<samahui_mirc> 가경상도 된장찌게 보다는 났겠죠... 저 부산에서 부산대 근처 식당 된장찌게 먹고 에휴... 건더기를 채썰어서 넣더군요. 간도 안맞고 ... 근데 나중에 남포동에서 먹을때는 꽃게를 너어줘서 시원한 된장찌게가 나오더군요... 결론은 어느 지방이 맛있고 없고 보다는... 누가 만드느냐가 중요한듯해요
<samahui_mirc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 된장 자체는 좋은데. 그것을 잘쓰는 사람은 못보았어요
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<razGon_SEOUL> 꽃게...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 여수에 간장게장 잘하는데를 가보았는데요. 거기가 맛있기는 합니다만. 신사동에 지금있을지 모르겠지만,
<razGon_SEOUL> 전주 청국장이라고 있습니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 거기의 간장게장은 가히 파괴적.
<DarkCircle> 청국장집인데 간장게장을 더 잘하면 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> 거기서 아이돌애들 밥먹으면 밥두그릇먹습니다.
<DarkCircle> 가게 이름을 게장하우스로 바꿔야
<DarkCircle> 네이버맵 탐색 포기 ;;
<razGon_SEOUL> 전주청국장집이라고 있는데 게장에 청국장이면 짱입니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 그냥 메디포갈릭 이런데 갈까요?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하루종일 마늘 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 마늘 닭도리탕 -> 메드포갈릭 -> 갈릭 스테이크집 -> 갈릭버거 -> 등등등..
<samahui_mirc> 고대 삼성통닭 마늘구이통닭도 드세요. 맛나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_mirc> 저녁 간식으로 딱입니다
<samahui_mirc> 마늘 풀코스 완성!
<DarkCircle> 그리고 서울 여행 후기에는 하루종일 마늘만 먹어서 입에서 마늘냄새가 안떨어지더라 라고 맺음말을 크크크
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 어제 마눌님 마늘주사 맞췄어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 간장게장은 싱싱한 게에 간장만 맛나면......^0^
<sungyo> 게장 못해먹은지 정말 오래됬네요.
<sungyo> 매번 해먹다가 연평도때 게값 뛰고 못해먹은게 지금까지에요.
<DarkCircle_iP> ㅡ_ㅡ
<DarkCircle_iP> ㅇㅏㅇㅣㅍㅗㄴ ㅎㅏㄴㄱㅡㄹㅇㅣㅂㄹㅕㄱ ㅇㅣㅅㅏㅇㅎㅐㅇㅛ ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아이폰? 패드?어떤거이세요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 걔 그래요.
<sungyo> 아우 ㅡ,.ㅡ 서버, 갈아엎어야하나......
<sungyo>  ssh에서 유니티를 지우고 크놈클래식을 깔았더니만, 본체에서 부팅하면 콘솔이 실행이 안되네요. 그래픽 카드가 후졌데나....
<sungyo> 으음. 밀까.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> exit
<sungyo> exit
<sungyo> l
<sungyo_cli> name?
<sungyo> ?
<sungyo> ??
<sungyo> exit
<sungyo_cli> 나온다.
<sungyo_cli> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_cli> 데
<sungyo_cli> 헐
<sungyo_cli> 헐
<sungyo_cli> 오나..??
<sungyo_cli> 오네
<sungyo> 아, 아이폰으로 ssh 접속해셔 irc 해보려 하니 잘 안되네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 자야긋다.
<sungyo> exit
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-24
<razGon_SEOUL> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 하동관에서 아침 포장해서 먹고요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 조금 있으면 경복궁에 가려고 합니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_SEOUL> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요
<razGon_SEOUL> JSTae76: 하이~!
<JSTae76> razGon_SEOUL: 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> razGon_SEOUL: 혹시 세미나 참가때문에 서울이신가요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 혹시 교대쪽에서 민토방처럼 세미나할곳 있을까요? 한시간내지 두시간
<razGon_SEOUL> 내일 학회 참가때문에요. 준비요원이라서요.
<JSTae76> razGon_SEOUL: 아그렇군요.. 저는 서울 지리는 잘 몰라서 PASS..
<razGon_SEOUL> JSTae76: 서울사시지 않으세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_SEOUL: 울산살아요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_SEOUL: 서울에 살았다면 각종 행사에 그냥 참가했을텐데.. 한편으로는 그런 점이 아쉬워요;;
<razGon_SEOUL> 그렇군요. 오늘 세미나인걸 알아서 오후에 참석하려했는데. 마눌님과 장모님 애들이 같이 몰려와서 같이 움직여야 되서 아쉽습니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_SEOUL: 저처럼 다음달을 기약하세요 :)
<JSTae76> razGon_SEOUL: 혹시 다음달에 참가하신다면 키 160정도에 어려보이고 좀 포동포동 (그 이상)한 아이가 보이면 반갑게 인사를 해주시면 감사하겠습니다 (___ㅠㅠ)
<razGon_SEOUL> 다음달은 없습니다..
<razGon_SEOUL> 후. 마눌님 이 챙기자네요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 컴을 꺼야 겠습니다
<razGon_SEOUL> 있다 뵈요
<JSTae76> 저도 이만..ㅎㅎ
<Guest48256> test
<Guest48256> ㅗㅑ
<Guest48256> hi
<Cookie> hi
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<Guest48256> 쿠키님...
<Guest48256> 어구 접속이 됐네..
<Cookie> 내?
<Guest48256> 초보라 첨으로 접속시도 해봤는데....
<Guest48256> 여기 사람들이 많이 접속해 서 대화 하시는줄 알았어요..
<Cookie> 보통 대화를 만이하는대, 지금은 조용하내요
<Guest48256> 아..
<Guest48256> 로코팀은 우분투에 어떤일을 관여?? 하나여? 생소해서...
<sungyo> hello
<Cookie> 저는 그런거에 참여안해서 잘모르갠내요
<sungyo_CLI> what ports are available on freenode?
<Cookie> 암아 영어를 번여하고 한글 input method 를 설치해논나보아요
<sungyo_CLI> j
<sungyo_Ip> 아 이제 되나:.??
<Guest48256> 되는 대요..
<sungyo_Ip> 프리노드랑 우분투 아이알씨랑 연결되어져있나요?? 우분투아이알씨로 시도하니 접속이 되네요.
<Guest48256> 전 기냥 프리노드인거 같은데...모르겠네요...어케 연결됐는지...ㅋ
<sungyo_Ip> ㄴㅋㅋㅋ 아이폰으로 이제 아이알씨 되네요.
<sungyo_Ip> 라임쳇 살려다가 irc999받았는데, 뭐... 일단 한글은 되네요.
<sungyo_Ip> 혹시 오늘 포럼 오시는분 계신가요?? 저 가는중인데,
<sungyo_Ip> 다들 식사가셨나봐요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Guest48256> 대단한 테크닉??? 전 폰과 연결하려다 실폐..
<sungyo_Ip> Vnc풀고 접속하려니 안되네요.
<sungyo_Ip> 3g는 포트가 막혔나봐요.
<jyp_cloud> ISP에서 종종 IRC포트를 막던데
<sungyo-Ip> 용산 영업 주말에 몇시까지 하죠..??
<jyp_cloud> 집에서 IRC를 못해요..ㅠㅠ
<jyp_cloud> 크흑
<sungyo-Ip> 아;;; 이거 너무 힘드네요.
<sungyo-Ip> 지금 포럼 오신분 계신가요...??
<imsu> 안녕하세요~!
<razgon_OpT2> 시간이 남아 교대 토즈에 들렀습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> razgon_오~~ 안녕하세요`!~!
<imsu> 지금 세미나 중인가요
<razgon_OpT2> 아니요 모임가야되는데 시간이 남아서요
<razgon_OpT2> 근데 사용여기 어떻게하는지 몰라서요
<razgon_OpT2> 광주에는 이런문화가 없어서리요...ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ??
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금 우분투 세미나 하는거 같던데여~ ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 예 혜화동이라서 포기요..내일 학회준비모임있습니다
<imsu> 아하~ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 잠시 사용대기중입니다
<imsu> 그럼 지금 강남 이세요?zz
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 예 교대요
<imsu> 으하하
<imsu> 전 지금 분당 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 지금까지 마눌님과 장모님 설구경시켜줬어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고생하셨습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 솔직히여기서 잠한숨자려고 왔어요
<razgon_OpT2> 컴퓨터하다가 잠도 자고
<razgon_OpT2> 아직모임시간이 두시간 넘게남아서요
<imsu> 아하~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 밤쯤에 터미널 가요~z z
<razgon_OpT2> 근데 여기 어떻게 이용하나요?
<razgon_OpT2> 촌놈이라서리 민토랑 조금다른거 같아서요
<imsu> 저두 잘.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 세미나 시간에 맞춰서 가본적 밖에 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음료는 계속 제공 될걸요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 지금 음료 먹고 싶은데 컵은 있다가 주죠?
<razgon_OpT2> 지금 대기중입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 십분뒤에 입살가능하데요
<razgon_OpT2> 입실
<razgon_OpT2> 요즘 이브온라인게임하고 있습니다.ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 실은 지금 여기 빌리는 것도 그런용도에요...ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이브 온라인은 돈이 들어가서 안합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 겜 돈주고 해본적이 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> 후...
<Seony> imsu: 조금만 지나면 돈 안주고도 할 수 있어 ㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web, 지금 이브 하세요?
<imsu> Seony: 아 그 때 말씀하신 겜 내에서의 알바요?zz
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 값나가는 각종 부품들의 설계도를 입수해서, 대량 양산하면 돼 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 리하이여
<Seony> razGon_web, 흐... 방금 이브 들어갔다 나왔씁니다
<razGon_web> 그러시군요
<razGon_web> 저는 이브 받으려고 했는데. 여기는 유선이 안되서요.
<razGon_web> 토즈 교대점입니다.
<Seony> 아... 계시는 줄 알고 들어갔었죠. 어제도 이브 들어갔는데 미션 하나 깨는데 2시간 걸렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미사일 3천발 썼어요
<Seony> 대신 보수금이 1.3 Mil
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 미사일이 얼마나 되나요 한기 금액이요?
<razGon_web> 헤비미사일이죠?
<Seony> 네. 한 기에 60~80 정도에요
<Seony> 근데, 사실 그렇게 들어간 이유가, 배틀크루저로 프리깃 잡을려니까 안되더라구요...
<Seony> 그러니까, 닭 잡는데 소 잡는 칼을 써서 자꾸 안맞아요.
<Seony> 열받아서 Webifier 장착하고 가긴 했는데, Tech I 짜리로도 해결이 잘 안되고... 스킬 올려서 Tech II 장착해야겠습니다..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 그쪽도 배워야 겠군요.
<razGon_web> 속도가 넘빠르면 그런 게릴라에 당하는 경우도 많이 있더군요.
<Seony> 네. Webifier는 이동속도를 늦추는 모듈이거든요...
<razGon_web> 예
<Seony> 근데 Tech I짜리로는 속도를 많이 못늦추더라구요..
<razGon_web> 전투 미션을 하면서 배웠습니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇긴 하죠.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 다운속도 빠르게 나오는군요.
<Seony> 저 이제 2일만 있으면 R&D 시작 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 R&D보다, 둘이 같이 플릿 짜서 4렙짜리 미션 다닐까요?
<razGon_web> 초당 2메가 무선이면 좋은 속도군요
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<razGon_web> 아직 제 랩은 2랩 정도 밖에 안됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단은 제공력을 길러야 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 조금만 기달려 주세요. 헤비미사일 5랩까지 올리겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 현재 미사일 라운처 4랩인가 그럴겁니다.
<Seony> 그 Home Guard에서 스탠딩 계속 쌓으세요. 중요한 게, 4렙 전투미션 주는 에이전트가 어디있는가가 중요하거든요..
<Seony> 배틀크루저로 4렙 돌기 어렵다고 해서 전략순양함 알아보는데 너무 비싸서 엄두가 안나고, 배틀쉽으로 갈아타야할 거 같네요..
<razGon_web> 전력 순향함...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 배값만 300 mil이에요.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이제부터는 열심히 돈벌기 해야 겠군요.
<razGon_web> 헛. 3억!!
<Seony> 네. 모듈값으로 1억쯤 예상해야하니, 총 재산이 4억은 있어야겠더라구요...
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ 진짜 전투하는 연구원 같네요ㅗ~~ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 전투는, 딴데 돌아댕기다가 살아남아야하니까 배우는거고... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조만간 설계도 입수해서 대량생산 시작할 거야 ㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> 연결이 생각보다 매끄럽지 못하네요.
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 이젠 3메가로 육박.ㅎ
<Seony> 무선이라서 좀 그럴 거에요
<razGon_SEOUL> 그러다가 빨라지니 좋습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 안정성은 조금은 떨어지지만 좋습니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 18기가인데 벌써 반정도 받았습니다. 조금 헤멘거 치면 한 20분정도 걸린거니.
<razGon_SEOUL> 플레이는 6시전에 할수 있겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 준비되면 말씀해주세요
<Seony> 그나저나 집에서 해방이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 그래봐야 내일 학회 준비건으로 바쁩니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 있다가 두시간뒤에 모임있고요.
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_SEOUL> 솔직히 지금 잠 딱 한시간 자고 싶은 마음입니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 차라리 잠을 주무시는게 건강을 위해서 좋을 것 같네요
<razGon_SEOUL> 지금도 잠시 졸았습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 어짜피 저는 술별로 못마시니 조금 마시고 일찍 자려구요.ㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 일찍자면 한 11시 정도 될듯합니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 그럼 언제 다시 내려가세요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 내일 7-8시쯤에요. 도착하면 열두시 될듯합니다
<Seony> 아침요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 아.. 저녁에요
<Seony> 그럼 시간적으로는 여유가 있네요
<razGon_SEOUL> 연수강좌가 9시에 시작해서 5시에 끝납니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 근데 내일 일곱시 반까지 출근해야 됩니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 9시되기 전에 준비물이나 여러 가지 준비해야 되서요
<Seony> 흐... 집 떠났다고 마냥 좋지만은 않네요
<razGon_SEOUL> 그게 베이스기지가 있어야 지만 좋죠.
<razGon_SEOUL> 가장 좋은 건 저만 빼고 집떠난 경우.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 랩업 고고싱~!!
<Seony> 어 근데 오늘은 게임하셔도 되는 날인가봐요? 일정 다 끝나셨어요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 아니요
<razGon_SEOUL> 7시반쯤에 모임있습니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 내일 학회 준비 모임.겸 회식.
<Seony> 흐... 그 짧은 시간을 내셔서..
<razGon_SEOUL> 그사이에 스킬좀 찍어 놓구 밤에 잠자기 전에 하려구요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 근데 오늘 밤은 피곤할듯하네요.
<Seony> 그럼 이따 주무시기 전에 제가 안자고 있으면 호출해주세요
<razGon_SEOUL> 옙
<razGon_SEOUL> 매일 들어가면 호출 합니다.
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 그나저나 오늘 경북궁과 삼청동 갔는데 마눌님께서 어학의 필요성을 아~~주 느꼈습니다.
<razGon_SEOUL> 영어나 중국어는 배우게 해야 겠다라고요.
<Seony> 외국인들 많아요?
<razGon_SEOUL> 거짓말 조금 보태고 반반이였습니다.
<Seony> 중국어는 천천히 시키세요. 금방 배워요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 와이프가 여기가 한국인지. 아니면 미국인지 중국인지 모르겠다고 하더군요.
<Seony> 헐 그정도군요
<razGon_SEOUL> 아침에 명동에 있는 하동관에서 밥포장해서 가져오는데 앞에 일본인들이 바글바글.
<razGon_SEOUL> 거기서 기다리면서 오는 손님이 5일행인데 3일행이 니혼진.
<razGon_SEOUL> 싱가폴보내볼까도 고민중입니다.ㅎ 제 이종사촌이 거기 학교갈거 같아서요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 외국 대학나와서 외국계 회사 다닐거 같아서요.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 그 싱가폴이 껌씹다 걸리면 벌금이 100만원이라는 나라 맞죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 마케팅쪽에 공부하고 싶다고 하더군요. ngo같은데서 일하고 싶다고 하기도 하고요.
<razGon_SEOUL> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SEOUL> 뭐 독실한 기독신자니 상관없죠.
<razGon_SEOUL> 홍콩이 더 나을 것인데 했는데. 거기는 중국이라서 불안하다고 이모께서 그러시더군요.
<razGon_SEOUL> 막내 이모와 저랑 나이차이가 9년 차이나는데. 이종사촌이 저랑 19세차이.
<razGon_SEOUL> 아니 18년차이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_SEOUL> 역시 무선은 불안정합니다.
<AP> 즐거운 주말이에요
<razGon_SEOUL> 아.. 어영 부영 거의 다 시간이 다되었네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-25
<sab> 으음?
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요
<JSTae76> 프리노드가 이상하네요 =_=
<DarkCircle> 늘상 있는 일이지요 크크
<DarkCircle> 사실 이상할 것도 없는
<JSTae76> 크크
<JSTae76> 다들 김장하셨나요?
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<sungyo> 어제 모임 다녀 왔습니다.^0^
<sungyo> 혹시 12.04 유니티 단축키 끄는 방법 아시나요?
<sungyo> 유니티 단축키 따로 끌수 있나요>?
<DarkCircle> sungyo, 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 아 유니티를 안써서 잘 모르겠네요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 아마 도움이 될지 안될지 모르겠지만 그나마 될만한 솔루션이
<DarkCircle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36910/how-to-remap-keyboard-shortcuts-in-unity-launcher
<DarkCircle> 이거일지도 모르겠습ㄴ디ㅏ.
<DarkCircle> 니다.
<sungyo> 너브죽~
<sungyo> 어제 처음으로 모임 나갔다왔어요.
<DarkCircle> 네 음 저도 나갔긴 한데 거의 좀비상태로 다녀와서 누가누군지는 아무도 몰랐었어요 크크
<DarkCircle> 뭐 항상 만나면 이야기하는 그런분들하고만 앉아서 그런가 ..
<sungyo> 어디계셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 2차까지 있었는데 안쪽 테이블에 분도님하고 같이 있었어요
<sungyo> 저 1차하고 왔거든요, 집에  CCTV를 달아야 해서요.
<DarkCircle> 아 그랬죠 .. 바쁘지만 그래도 와보고 싶다고 하셔서 흠 ...
<sungyo> 2차 들어오실때 분도님과 같이 들어오셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 1차때 하도 정신이 없어서 ..
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 그러면 분도님 들어가실때 파란조끼에 청바지입고 키작은 사람이 '수고하셨습니다~'인사하며 나가지 않던가요?
<sungyo> 들어가시는 길에요.
<DarkCircle> 그 글쎄요 제가 같이 있던분이 ... 대구에서 올라온분 한분이랑 인천에서 요양원하시는 분이랑 또 누구였더라
<DarkCircle> 똘이님하고 예밀옹하고 그렇게 있었거든요
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에는 잘 모르겠네요
<sungyo> 아, 똘이님 들어가실때 같이 들어가셨군요!!
<sungyo> 12.04 톰보이 단축키 먹히냐는 질문을 한게 저였어요.
<DarkCircle> 어제 생각보다 무지 피곤해서 자주 만나던 분들 빼고는 사람을 거의 못알아보는 지경까지 갔어서요
<sungyo> 그러셨군요...ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 제가 어제  resume.github.com
<DarkCircle> 이거 질문했는데 흠 ..
<sungyo> 아아아!^0^
<DarkCircle> 콜라를 너무 못먹어서 되게 아쉬웠 -.-
<sungyo> 찾아서 보여주셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<sungyo> 반갑습니다~~^^
<DarkCircle> 의도는 똘이옹 신상털기였는데 =3
<DarkCircle> 멋짐 -.-)=b
<sungyo> ㅋㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 이거 로그 남지 (...)
<sungyo> 아 이거 숏컷 어찌끌줄 모르겠네요. 똘이님은 '키보드' 설정에서 끄면 된다고 하시는데,
<sungyo> (설마 로그 까보실까요..ㅋㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 다 까보겠죠. 누구나 볼 수 있거든요 심지어는 구글에서 닉으로 치면 다 나와요
<sungyo> 안넘어오시는군요....( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 이것때문에 흠 좀 꺼림칙한게 과거에 이야기했던 기록이 몇년치가 다 나오니까
<sungyo> 꺼림찍하죠.
<DarkCircle> 기업체 인사팀에서 털어보자 라고 맘먹으면 다깔 수 있는 바닥이 여기임.
<DarkCircle> 어제 세미나방 다 차는 바람에 코딩도 못하고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오른쪽에 분들께서는 오셔서 다들 코딩하고 계시더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 네 흠 저도 그랬어야 되는건데 와보니까 자리가 그렇게 차 있을줄은 몰랐어요
<DarkCircle> 심지어 서있을 정도였으니까 .
<sungyo> 어제가 유난히 많았나요?
<DarkCircle> 장소가 엄청 좁은것도 한몫했는데
<DarkCircle> 많이 오기도 했어요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 10월보단 솔직히 많이 적었구요.
<sungyo> 젊은 학생들의 열기가 대단하던걸요.
<DarkCircle> 음 ...
<DarkCircle> 중고딩?
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> 아마 중고딩 제일 많이 오는 IT모임 우분투밖에 없을거예요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 오죽 어제 나온얘기가 고딩은 꽁짜래쟎아요
<sungyo> 사실 좀 놀랬어요. 고등학교때부터 책 받아 공부해서 발표준비해오는거 보고요.
<DarkCircle> 예전에는 5처넌인가 돈 받았었는데 그것도 좀 받자니 치사하다고 할까봐 안받은..
<sangho__> 컥ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 스펙의 중요성을 미리 깨닫는거죠 크크
<sangho__> 그정도로 바글바글하게 오나요?
<DarkCircle> 안올때는 20명도 안돼요
<sungyo> 친한동생이 컴공과인데 조만간 제가 꼬셔서 끌고 나가려구요.
<DarkCircle> 평균 30~40명 정도 되구요.
<DarkCircle> 아는건 뭣도 없어도 와서 한번 배운게 뭔지 혼자서 신나게 떠들어보라고 하세요
<DarkCircle> 그것도 나름 괜찮은 경험임.
<sangho__> 제가 마지막으로 갔었던 게 15분 정도였었는데
<sungyo> 이 친구는 그런쪽보다는...많이 배우고싶어하는 친구거든요.
<DarkCircle> 수업시간에 이러이러한걸 배웠는데 C언어는 망할 외계인이 지구상에 뿌리고 간 언어라고 드립을 친다든가 크크
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sangho__> 아저씨들이 더운 방에서 ppt 하구 계셨었음 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 옛날에는 그냥 조그마한 회의실에서 프로젝터 틀고 하지 않았던가요?
<sangho__> 네
<DarkCircle> 그냥 그땐 뭐랄까 소모임이라고 해서 끼리끼리 분위기었었는데
<DarkCircle> 아마 그게 2008년도쯤임가부터 지원을 받기 시작하면서 모임이 커졌을거예요
<sungyo> 지금 토즈도 지원받아쓰는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 오타가 막 나기 시작하는걸 보니 눈이 또 맛이 가는중이네 -.-
<sangho__> 지원은 2012년쯤 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 토즈 전에 지원받은 비용으로 하고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그 전에부터 이미 모임장소부터 시작해서 쭉 지원받았어요
<sungyo> 잘 가꿔 나갔으면 좋겠네요.
<sangho__> 사무실 빌려줬던게 2010년 아닌가요
<DarkCircle> 우분투 모임보고 삘받아서 좀 의욕적으로 시작한게 그놈모임인데 그놈모임도 어떻게 좀 해봤으면 좋겠다는 얘기 많아요
<sangho__> 지금도 거기 쓰이나 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 맞아요 2010년부터 사무실 빌려쓰고요 ..
<DarkCircle> 아 지원받기 시작한게  2008년도가 아니라 2009년도 쯤이구나 ..
<sangho__> 제가 아마 모임에 나간 최초의 중딩이었을 것...
<sungyo> 어제 되게 좋은 정보들을 전 너무 많이 얻어서...^^
<DarkCircle> 요새 중딩들이 잘 안보이는데 애들 이제 고딩 올라가고 기업체에서 일하거든요.
<sungyo> 좀 일찍 가면 오셔서들 발표준비하시나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 뻔하죠 ㅋㅋ
<sangho__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 요즘은 고1한테도 일시키나요
<DarkCircle> 전날 저녁에 술 마시고 그윽하게 취한 상태에서 어? 내일 발표네 고추됐다 하면서
<DarkCircle> 열라게 그림 따오고 파워포인트 열고 긁어오고 C&P 하고 ...
<sungyo> 어제 cctv부품사러 세운상가 들렸다 오느라고 한시간 정도 늦었는데 앞에시간도 아쉽더라구요.
<sungyo> 어제 발표하셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 요새는 음 운영진 멤버를 따로 추려서 그 멤버한테만 일을 시킵니다.
<sungyo> 아, 이전에..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 그냥 내보내요
<DarkCircle> 의자 넣고 쓰레기 모으고 그냥 나가라고
<sungyo> 암튼 저는 꽤나 든든한 기반(?)을 얻은거 같아 너무 좋았어요.
<sungyo> 우분투에 도전받아 진로를 전향하신 똘이님 모습도 꽤나 인상적이였구요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 똘이님은 사실 그냥 유저였을 뿐이었는데 나름 개발에 취미붙이고 들어온 과정이 괜찮더군요.
<DarkCircle> 다 집어치우고 일단 쉬운것부터 하나하나 접근하는 방식.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> github.com을 왜 써야 하는지는 제가 작년에도 11월세미나에 언급을 했는데
<DarkCircle> 올해 다시 언급하게 될줄이야.
<sungyo> 한쪽에서는 개발 안하시겠다고 나가시는 분들도 많이 계시는데, 반대로 도전받아 들어오시는 분들도 계시다는 것이 참.....ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 말인데 그 자리에서 말씀은 못드렸지만 매우 감사하게 생각하고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> github를 왜 써야 하는지에 대한 설명이 좀 부족했던면도 없진 않았지만 그 자리에서 말로 해도 사실 다 하긴 힘들어요
<DarkCircle> 그나마 제일 이해하기 쉽게 현재 하는일을 보여주면서 설명하는것 나름 괜찮았던 것 같습니다.
<sungyo> 모임에 꾸준히 나가면서 저도 차곡차곡 쌓아보다가 재미있을거 같은거 하나씩 들고 나가볼까요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 좋죠. 사실 아는 사람보단 모르는 사람이 더 많기 때문에 자꾸 이것저것 들고가서 소개해주는게 좋습니다.
<sungyo> 어제 똘이님이 '에버노트'랑 '톰보이'이야기하실때 뒤에서 무척 웃었거든요. 저도 똑같이 에버노트쓰다가 톰보이로 넘어가서요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> '저런거 이야기해도 되는구나?'생각도 해봤고요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 막말로 이런거 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 웹 브라우저가 가장 쉬운예일텐데
<DarkCircle> 가끔 쓰다보면 뻗거든요.
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> 쓰다가 개~~구리더라 =3
<DarkCircle> 그래서 이걸로 쓰기로 했다. 빠르다 쓰기도 쉽다 강추!
<DarkCircle> 이런얘기도 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 오오. 이런거군요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 안쓰던 사람도 혹시나 해볼까 싶어서 따라오게 돼요
<DarkCircle> 더 쉬운예로 리눅스에서 게임 못한다고 징징대는 사람들 많거든요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 mame틀고 게임하는거 보여주면 돼요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 혼자서 잘 노는 방법
<sungyo> 어제 세미나의 '핵심'은 바이러스와 엑티브엑스로 자꾸 퍼지던 '윈도우 운영체제'의 모습이 아니였을까 싶은데요?ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 우분투를 왜써야하는지 그자리서 보여주는 상황!
<sungyo> 아 정말 좋았어요. '여러분들께서는 지금 우분투 코리아와 함꼐 하고 계십니다.'ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 딱히 바이러스가 문제라서기보단 윈도가 워낙 쓰는 사람이 많으니 까일것도 많고 그러다보니까 우분투가 만만해야 하는데 윈도우가 만만해져버린 그런 상황이었던거죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 리눅스가 사용자가 전세계적으로 5%인가밖에 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 그중에서 그걸 데탑으로 쓰는 사용자는 1%도 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 이게 제대로 된 현실이구요 만약 윈도가 아니라 리눅스가 사용점유율이 그랬다면 아마 별의별 해킹 도구가 난무했을지도 모르고 커널버전은 지금쯤 무시무시하게 올라갔을지도 모르죠
<sungyo> 그러네요.
<DarkCircle> 명령 하나 쳤는데 루트가 뚫리고 dd 명령어로 /dev/sda에 /dev/random 을 밀어넣는 작업이 갑자기 뒤에서 돌아간다거나
<DarkCircle> rm -rf / 안되거든요. 장난치는 사람 하도 많아서 옵션을 하나 더 붙여야 하는데요
<sungyo> 하지만 사용자가 늘어나는 만큼 약점들을 보완하기 위한 관심도 높아지지 않을까요?
<DarkCircle> 그것때문에 요새 장난치는게 dd 명령어로 쓰는것 ..
<DarkCircle> 네 거의 윈도의 백신프로그램만큼 높아지죠
<DarkCircle> 없어서는 안될 정도로.
<sungyo> 아@_@ 백신프로그램.......
<DarkCircle> 백신 프로그램 사실 없어도 그만인데 없으면 불안하쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 계륵같은것.
<sungyo> 저는 우분투로 바꾸고는 장점들이 너무 많이 생겨나서, 아직 그렇게까지는 생각을 못해봤어요.
<DarkCircle> 깔아놓자니 하드에 부담주지 메모리는 드럽게 먹지 귀찮지, 근데 안깔자니 다른 악성 프로그램이 주르륵 들어오지 뒷감당은 어렵지 ..
<DarkCircle> 아마 우분투에도 그런놈이 한두가지씩은 있을거예요
<DarkCircle> 파이어 폭스에서 가끔 비정상적으로 돌아가는 플래시라든가
<sungyo> 그리고 보니 어디야 있긴 하네요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 없으면 플래시 게임을 못하거나 뭔가 봐야 할 것 같은 이미지가 안뜨는데
<DarkCircle> 깔아서 띄우면 별 이상한 배너광고에 무슨 거시기한거 ...
<DarkCircle> 비뇨기과나 산부인과 임플란트 광고같은거 잔뜩 뜨는 ..
<DarkCircle> 이러지도 못하고 저러지도 못하는 것.
<sungyo> 요즘 신문은 성인사이트인지....분간이 안서더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 성인사이트죠 크크 그러니까 부부가 어쩌고 저쩌고 뜨는 ..
<sungyo> 여성부는 뭐하는지 참,
<DarkCircle> 애들이 관심이 있으면 들어와서 보지 사실 먹고사니즘에 관련된 문제를 느끼는게 아닌 이상 신문 사이트에 들어올 가능성은 그다지 크지 않습..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (쿨럭)
<sungyo> 그리고보니 패션쇼 할때가 된거 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 어제 생각코 보니 아청법 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 장실장의 연이은 망언과 부적절한 발언들 크크크
<sungyo> 아직 안하는군요.ㅎㅎ 개발자분들 보시면서 참 아이러니를 느낀게요, 사회가 미디어사회로 변하고는 사람들이 '글'을 읽는 기회도 줄어들고, 글을 읽는 능력도 약해지는대 반면에,
<sungyo> 정작 개발자분들을 개발을 위해 '글'만 읽고 다루고 계시더라는....ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사실 그게 음 말장난인데 말장난을 말장난이라고 느껴야지 맞는데 말장난을 또 심각하게 물고 늘어지고 그래요 크킄
<sungyo> 사람들이 참 다양하자나요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 4. 얼굴이 동안 또는 빈약한 가슴(아동, 청소년을 연상시킬 정도)
<DarkCircle> 지 구미에 맞게 말을 또 만들고 어쩌고 하는데
<sungyo> 6. Sung-Gee 부분이 무모인 사람이 등장하는 경우
<DarkCircle> 사실 그 단어라는게 상황에 따른 의미가치가 있어야 가치가 있는거지
<DarkCircle> 나중에 어디다 갖다 붙인다고 하면 뭔 의미인지 알면 모르겠는데 모르고 갖다 붙이면 코메디가 되죠
<sungyo> 여성분들이 다 그러시지 않는데 극우적 페미니스트분들에 의해 같이 싸잡아 매도당하게 되시는듯...아쉬워요.
<sungyo> 티비에 나와 막말(?)하면서 정작 스스로가 '객관적' 존재라고 믿는다는게 참....
<sungyo> 제가요, 란제리 페션쇼를 참 좋아하는데요, 이것도 음란물에 접촉되나요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그리고 외국 예술인들중에 '누드작가'들의 작품들중에는 '무모' 모델이나 면도한 모델들을 사용하는 작품들이 무척 많은데 이거 다 불법인건가요?
<DarkCircle> 란제리 패션쇼는 15세 미만 관람불가죠
<DarkCircle> 청소년은 볼 수 있다는뜻.
<sungyo> 패션쇼에 모델들 가슴이 다 풍성하진 않아서요, 때때로 빈약하신 분들도 계시거든요.
<DarkCircle> 일부만.
<DarkCircle> 모델은 가슴이 중요한게 아니라 옷의 멋을 드러낼 줄 아는 사람이 중요하죠 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 몸매가 너무 좋아버리면 사람들이 옷에 집중 안하고 몸매에 집중하거든요
<sungyo> 그럼 여성부는 제가 '예술적 작품'을 감상하는 것을 '불법'이라고 하는거군요.
<sungyo> 모델들 몸매는 다 좋자나요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 꼭 그렇진 않아요
<DarkCircle> 거식증 걸린 모델은 골룸 같아요 =3
<DarkCircle> 실제로 그렇습 ..
<sungyo> 그러네요.
<sungyo> 그럼 이거 불법인가요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 그걸 겉으로 표현을 안할 뿐이지
<sungyo> 그걸 편집해야하는건가요? 아 혼란스럽군요.@_@
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 서서히 죽어가는 모델들 꽤 돼요 그래서 미국이랑 이런데서 막 켐페인 하거든요
<DarkCircle> 거식증 예방 켐페인
<DarkCircle> 음 편집이라뇨 편집 아마 안하는게 좋을텐데
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 유두가 드러나는게 야하다고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 사실 짧은 치마나 짧은 바지 입어서 거의 엉덩이 밑까지 올라오는 그게 더 야하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 예전에 서울역에서 팬티가 보일 정도로 겁내 짧은 바지를 입은 언냐를 봤는데
<DarkCircle> 바지를 어찌나 짧게 찢어서 입었는지 그 주머니 부분이 있쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 그게 그냥 밖으로 삐져나와요
<sungyo> 그거삐져나오자나요.
<DarkCircle> 네 삐져 나오는게 주머니만 나오면 좋은데 바닥에 뭐 물건 떨어뜨렸다고 쭈그려 앉쟎아요 -_-
<DarkCircle> 그러면 팬티가 노출이돼요 -_-;
<sungyo> 외국애들은 그런애들 많아서....;;
<sungyo> 그런데 긴 동네가 '더운동네'다 보니 싸메입고 다니는게 이상한 문화인데, 한국사람들은 참...'추운'날씨에도 나름의 '미'(?)를 고수하시는게 참 절개있어보이시더라구요.
<sungyo> 긴 동네 -> 거긴 동네가
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 절개 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 예. 한국 여성분들의 미에 대한 절개는 옷에서 나타나요. 절때 포기 안하셔요.
<sungyo> 안그러셔도 되는데,
<sungyo> 포기들 못하시더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 더운동네는 대신에 밤에 되면 브래지어 팬티 다 벗고 자요
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 피부병 때문에요.
<DarkCircle> 백선이라든가 이런거 한번 옮기 시작하면 사정없이 가렵거든요
<sungyo> 그런데 굳이 외국에선 그런게 뭣하다고 느껴보진 못했어요.
<DarkCircle> 계속 긁고 하다보면 긁은자리가 시커멓게 썩은거처럼 돼요
<DarkCircle> 게다가 우리나라 같이 날씨가 구릴땐 구리지만 좋을땐 좋은 그런 동네도 아니다보니 대책없을때는 진짜 대책이 없기 때문에 그런데
<sungyo> 지내보셨나요? 잘아시네요.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 대책이 없는게 아니쟎아요 ㅋㅋ 게다가 아직 우리나라에는 ...
<DarkCircle> 그런게 있어요
<DarkCircle> 유교문화 뭐 어쩌구 하면서 남자들만의 그런 생각들.
<DarkCircle> 외국에 잠깐 나갔다왔었어요 일이 있어서
<sungyo> 모르겠어요. 한국문화 물음표가 참 많아요~
<DarkCircle> 여자가 옷차림이 어떠면 싸보인다거나 ... 그냥 있는 그대로 좋게 봐주면 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 그렇진 않죠 . 일단 저만 봐도 바지 짧게 입는데 팬티가 다보일정도로 짧게 입는다고 뭐라고 하쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (아 아청법!)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 음란물이 성욕을 부추겨서 변태나 성범죄자가 늘어난다는 별 이상한 논리 ... 다 웃기고 여자가 야하게 입어서 성범죄자의 성욕을 자극한다 이것도 죄다 웃긴것.
<sungyo> 어려운 나라에요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아청법이고 자시고 사실 그냥 성범죄자는 밥도 주지 말고 거대 금고에 가둬서 완전히 격리시킨다 이 법 한개만 딱 놓으면 땡인데 하여간 법을 이상하게 만들어놔서
<DarkCircle> 이상한놈들이 도로에서 설치는 세상임 -_-
<DarkCircle> 사형제도 반대한다잖아요.
<sungyo> 어디든지 '극우적 움직임'은 좋지 못한 결과를 낳게 되더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 사형 안시키면 되죠.
<DarkCircle> 대신 살려두고 거대 금고에 가둬버리면 누군가가 밖에서 따주기 전까진 못나가겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 철문이 두께가 20~30센치인데 그걸 어쩔거야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 빠져나갈 구멍도 없지 그냥 거기서 죽는수밖에 없을것.
<sungyo> 다음달이 셋째주 토요일이죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 대선도 있고 연말 구릿스 마스도 있어서요
<sungyo> 앞으로 모임 꾸준히 나가려면 부지런해져야 겠어요. 슬슬 마무리하고 자야겠습니다.^^
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤 님은 운전하시고 오셔서 근가 조용하시네요 크크
<sungyo> 아, 그러시네요.
<sungyo> 그럼 내일 또 뵈요~^^
<DarkCircle> 네 쉬세요 ^^
<samahui_mirc> 안녕하세요 ^^ 새로운 한 주 즐겁고 행복한일 가득한 일주일 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui_mirc:
<razGon_web> samahui_mirc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 멋진 하루되세요.
<samahui_mirc> 네^^ razGon님도 웃음가득한 하루 되세요
<astralBoy> 좋은하루되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-18
<pete___> 좋은 아침입니다!
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<autowiz2015> cpu 온도가 82 도 (섭시)
<pete___> 잠시 끊겨서 다시 들어왔습니다.
<pete___> 질문있는데요,
<pete___> alias를 정의했는데
<pete___> 영구적으로(?) 정의하기 위해서
<pete___> .bashrc파일에 입력하였습니다.
<pete___> 하지만 왜 재부팅을하면 안먹히고 꼭 source .bashrc를 실행시키고 나서야만
<pete___> alias가 먹힐까요?
<pete___> 혹시 제가 뭔가를 놓치고 있는게 있나요..?
<Seony> pete___: $HOME/.profile
<Seony> 참고로, source라는 명령어는 . 으로 줄여쓸 수 있습니다.  예를 들면,  . .bashrc
<autowiz2015> 기본쉘은 bash 가 맞나요?
<autowiz2015> 읽기 권한이 없다거나 -_-;
<pete___> 아.. 언급해주신 2개 내용 확인해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 아무리 생각해도  redundancy protocol 의미 해석이 안되네요..
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2015> 프로토콜 . 정해진 규칙 , 이라고 해석하면 어떤가요? 절차서 ?
<razGon_web> http://blog.naver.com/brianann?Redirect=Log&logNo=140194393124
<razGon_web> 공학쪽에서는 다중설계. 이중장치를 해놓는다고 해석한다네요.
<autowiz2015> 리던던시 보장을 위해 따라야할 기준 , 이라는 해석이 될 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz2015> (학교내 자체적인 기준일지도)
<razGon_web> 따라서 한개의 프로토콜이 아닌 여러프로토콜을 다발적으로 쓴다는 의미로 볼수 있을듯합니다만.
<Seony> 아... 다중...
<Seony> 사전적인 뜻으로는 도저히 해석이 안되더라구요
<Seony> 화요일에 CCNA 셤치는데, 아무리 기초레벨이라고 해도 난이도가 상당하더라구요
<Seony> 이거 덤프없이 딴 사람은 정말 이론뿐만 아니라 실무지식까지 정말 탄탄하게 갖춘듯 싶네요
<samahui> 점심 시간입니다~
<samahui> 즐거운 점심 식사들 하세요 ~
<autowiz2015> 아 벌써 점심이군요.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<autowiz2015> ccna 에서라면
<razGon_web> Seony: 일종의 전문용어죠.
<autowiz2015> 리던던시 지원하는 프로토콜
<autowiz2015> vrrp  등등
<autowiz2015> hsrp 도 있을거 같구요.
<Seony> 네  ㅎㅎ
<pete___> 식사 맛있게 하세요. 저는 이미 해치우고 왔습니다.
<pete___> 헐
<pete___> .bashrc 파일의 권한 설정이  -rw-r--r-- 되어 있네요...;;;;
<Haz3> 하이
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<pete___> 반갑습니다.
<Markers> 저 혹시 undefined reference to XXX 이렇게 뜰때 어떻게 처리해야되는지 아시는분 계시나요 -_-...
<Markers> 링킹 잘못한거라는데 머가 잘못된건지 모르면 해결할수 없는 문제인건가..
<autowiz2015> 이름으로 찾아보아야지요
<autowiz2015> 그 XXX 나온것을요
<autowiz2015> pete : 요즘들어 이렇게 된건지 모르겠는데 페도라 19 에서는 .bash_profile 에서
<autowiz2015> .bash_rc 를 읽어오는군요.
<Markers> 그 라이브러리든 함수든 제가 작성한 것이 아니라서 검색으로는 못 찾던데 ...;
<autowiz2015> 최소한 이름은 나올지 않겠습니까.
<autowiz2015> 패키지가 빠졌던가 헤더가 빠졌던가 그렇겠지요.
<ahoops_> 다들 고생이 많으십니다.
<Markers> ahoops_ 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Markers: 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 대충 라이브러리 같은거 없다길래 설치 햇는데 못 찾는다고 하는거면...; 따로 설정을 해줘야겟죠..?;;
<ahoops_> 어떤 라이블러리요?
<Markers> 이것저것 라이브러리 없다고 난리치긴하는데 지금 당장 눈앞에 보이는건 g2c 라는 라이브러리인데
<ahoops_> 아 라이블러리 끌어오셔서 코드작성하셨는데 컴파일러가 모른다고 하시는거군요..
<Markers> 이건 컴파일 해서 헤더파일이랑 .a 파일이랑 라이브러리폴더와 인크루드 폴더에 복사해둿는데도 안되네영;
<ahoops_> 다른 라이블러리는 문제없어요?
<ahoops_> 그녀석만 앙탈에요?
<Markers> 많아여 .....;
<Markers> 제일 처음에 뜨는녀석부터 보는거죠
<ahoops_> ㅠ;
<Markers> 리눅스가 알것 같으면서도 모르겟네영;;; 무슨 유저불량도 아니고 인풋은 같은데 아웃풋이 무슨 할때마다 다르게 뜨는 날엔 정말 멘붕이 ...;
<ahoops_> 그때그때마다 틀리면;;
<ahoops_> 그건 이미 컴퓨터를 넘어선 존재;
<Markers> 전 이상하게 그런 현상 많이 겪습니다 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 그러고선 꼭 누구 데려오면 거짓말처럼 컴퓨터가 갑자기 잘되요.
<Markers> ..
<ahoops_> 저도 코딩할때 종종 멘붕오는데요.
<ahoops_> 그럴땐 대놓고 다른 사람불러서 이거 왜 안되는거냐.
<ahoops_> 오타군..머 상황이 대부분에요..
<ahoops_> 믿어의심치 않던 부분이 픽살이나면서 항상 문제 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 디버깅을 열심히;;
<Markers> 지금 현재 fall3d라는 시뮬레이션 툴을 돌릴려고 열심히 라이브러리랑 설치하고 컴파일 설정하고 했는데...;
<Markers> 컴파일을 실행시키면 안되네용.
<Markers> ;;
<Markers> 어디 소스에 undefined reference to XXX 라고 뜨면서 하는데 제가 짠 소스도 아니고 다른사람들이 소스 넘겨준거 컴파일 하는건데 -ㅁ-.... 라이브러리 없어서 그런건지 ;;; 하..
<ahoops_> 라이블러리 문제는 확실해보여요..
<ahoops_> 프로토타입 어디에 있는지 쫓아가보는수밖에 없을듯해요..
<samahui> 서울에 첫눈 내리기 시작하는군요
<samahui> 갑자기 밖이 어두컴컴해져서 왜 그런가 봤더니
<samahui> 검은 구름이 스믈스믈 몰려오는군요
<samahui> 눈이 내리기 시작했습니다 ㅎㅎ 많이 내리네요
<samahui> 많이 내린다 싶더니 금방 해뜨고 확 줄어드는 군요
<Seony> 눈이라... 그립네요...
<Seony> 눈 안본지 벌써 7년은 되는듯...
<ahoops_> 그립군요..
<samahui> 눈이 정말 짧아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 완전 어두 컴컴해지고 폭설이 내려서 와 많이 온다 했더니
<samahui> 몇분만에 바로 해쨍쨍하네요
<samahui> 오랜만에 눈을 보니 잊었던게 생각나는군요....
<samahui> 호빵 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아!~ 오늘은 퇴근길에 호빵이나 사다 쪄먹어야지 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 쩝..핑값이 30만오버..
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 냠냠...
<Haz3> 헤더파일이 없는 듯.. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 호빵.. 맛나겠다. =.=
<Haz3> 좀만 더 놀면 퇴근이군!!!
<Haz3> 얼른 집에가서 저녁먹고싶다.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 배고프네요.
<Haz3> 졸려졸려
<Haz3> ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> Markers: 라이브러리 설치할 때 패키지로 설치하셨어요?
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> bluedusk: 배고파
<Haz3> 음청 배고파졌다..
<Haz3> 집에가다 쓰러지것다.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> Haz3, 밖에 눈 엄청옴
<samahui> 정말 눈이 언제 왔느냐는듯이 날씨가 맑군요 ^^;;
<samahui> 퇴근시간이 가까워 오네요
<Haz3> bluedusk: 눈 먹으면 배아파.
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<pete___> 으윽
<pete___> 전 눈이 싫습니다.
<pete___> 온세상의 부농들 모두 얼어죽어버려라!!!
<pete___> =.= 너무 극단적인가요?
<pete___> ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다.
<pete___> 솔로라서요.
<ahoops_> 눈이 안오는곳에 지내세요..
<pete___> 네...ㅠ 제가 옮겨 살겠습니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pete___> 지금은 눈이 그쳤나봐요...
<samahui> 날씨 좋네요. 눈과 파란 하늘을 둘다 볼 수 있다니
<pete___> 해가 짧아져서 그런지
<pete___> 금새 어두워집니다.
<pete___> 하루가 금방가는것처럼 느껴져서
<pete___> 약간은 우울해요.
<pete___> 말로만 듣던 계절성 우울증인가요.
<samahui> 전등이라도 다 켜고 밝게 생활하세요
<samahui> 밝아지면 덜 우울 할 꺼예요
<samahui> 전 어둠이 빨리와서 저녁에 운동하기 좀 추운게 싫은데요 그래도 일 할 때는 어둑한게 좋아요 집중이 잘되서
<samahui> 그래서 겨울도 나쁘지 않네요
<razGon_web> 비타민D를 보충하실것을 추천합니다.
<samahui> 저녁을 뭐를 먹을까? 라는 인류 최대 난제중 하나에 도전중입니다
<samahui> 뭐 먹을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이만 나가겟습니다 수고하세요.
<samahui> 다들 퇴근하시는군요
<samahui> 저도 그만 나가봐야겠네요
<samahui> 저녁은 정하지 못했지만 눈에 들어오는 걸로 먹어야 겠네요  ^^;;
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요 ~
<pete___> 저는 오늘 연장전 야근입니다.
<pete___> 모두들 수고하셨어요.
<pete___> 조심조심 들어가세요!
<pete___> 밥먹고 배부르고 등따시면 일하기 싫은건 진리군요.
<pete___> 몸소 체험하고 있습니다.
<autowiz2015> 다들 좋은밤 보내고 계시옵니까
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-19
<samahui> 민트는 LTS버젼 저장소 문제가 좀 있군요
<samahui> 민트 업데이트가 정상적이지 않네요
<razGon_web> samahui: 제가 볼때는 가장 괜찮은 배포판은 루분투인거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 우분투는 원본이고 변형본이지만, 가장 안정적인듯해요. 모양은 페퍼민트나 Bohdi 리눅스지만, 둘다 안정적이진 않더군요.
<razGon_web> "우분투는 원본이고 (루분투는) 변형본이지만"으로 수정.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 게임계가 신의진법으로 난리가 아닌듯 합니다. 페북에서 여러 말들과 성토가 오가네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 루분투 싫던데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안예뻐요
<ahoops_> 한국은 이대로면 미래가 참 암울할것같아요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 뭐 다들 외국으로 본사 옮기면 그때 정신차리겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 우리나라는 늘상 하는거 보면 반대로 가는거 같은데, 안망하는거 보면 참 신기... ㅋ
<ahoops_> 연좌제가 절실해보여요.
<ahoops_> 일단 친일파후손부터 철저히 규명해서 후손들이라할지라도 3대까지는 공무직 종사 불가능하게 만들고.
<ahoops_> 철저하게 민주주의로 선거를 치루되, 임기가 끝나면 다시 투표해서 평가해서 부정부패 드러나면..
<ahoops_> 마찬가지로 연좌제 적용.
<ahoops_> 뒤끝이 없으니 개판치는거임.
<pete___> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> pete___, Hi
<Work^Seony> pete___, 요즘 만들고 있는 서버상황판입니다 ㅎㅎ  http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/dashboard.png
<Work^Seony> UPS값을 긁어와야하는데, OID를 알 수가 없어서..
<ahoops_> 그래프 뭘로찍은거에요?
<Work^Seony> 꼼수 부렸어요.   ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> openNMS라는 오픈소스 NMS툴에서 생성하는걸 갖다붙인거에요
<ahoops_> 거기서 찍어내준거에요?
<pete___> 어....엄청납니다.
<Work^Seony> 네.
<ahoops_> 훙. 디비붙이시랜깐!!
<pete___> 전 이제 책펴들고 서버구축. 그나마 웹서버 구축 시작하는터라 지금 본 화면은 경악이네요.
<ahoops_> 디비붙이고 d3js이런걸로 찍어내세요!
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안그래도 요즘 급 후회 중이에요
<Work^Seony> pete___, 저게, SNMP라는 프로토콜을 이용해서, 모든 서버들의 상황을 주기적으로 체크하는 거에요
<ahoops_> 상세한 히스토리나 그런부분도 엄청 중요한데, 그런부분 다 수용할려면 디비박는게 최고에요 훙.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 제 생각엔, 각각의 항목별로 백그라운드에서 명령어 돌려서 그걸 DB에다 붙이고, 웹은 그냥 그걸 가져오는 식으로 했었어야했어요
<Work^Seony> 아... 지금와서 급후회중..
<Work^Seony> 저 많은 항목을 페이지 리로드 될 때마다 한번에 전부 가져오려니, 시간이 무지 오래 걸려서....
<ahoops_> 백그라운드에서 snmpd에 접근해서 웹에 찍어줄 데이터 계속 수집하고 웹은 걍 그놈만 출력해주는 방식요?
<pete___> SNMP확인해보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<ahoops_> 그게..디비를 박아야하는 이유에요..훙.
<pete___> 구글신..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러니깐요... 초고수 ahoops님 말씀을 새겨들었어야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 바브팅이!!
<bluedusk> 전 봐도 모르겠..;
<Work^Seony> 울 사수님께서 이번주 중으로 복귀하실테니, 일단은 이 정도 선에서 마무리짓고... 내년 중에 시간 날 때 집에서 개인적으로 혼자 조용히 진행해야겠어요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 아.. 그냥 SNMP 쏴서 받아오는 거에요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 큰사고 쳤어요
<samahui> 해피2에다가 마시던 물쏟아서
<samahui> 흔들어 물빼다가
<samahui> 바닦에 그대로 쾅
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 제 해피해킹프로2 사망하셨습니다
<samahui> as보내보고 안되면 새로 사야 겠는데.... 충격이 크고 자신에게 화가 나는 상황이네요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐..
<samahui> 휙휙 휘두르다 그대로 날아가서 쾅 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 사람들이 제가 일때문에 화가나서 집어던진줄 알았답니다. 하도 큰소리가 나서
<ahoops_> samahui, 아..워낙 인터넷이 안되고 전기가 안되서 막 승질나는데, 갑자기 힘이 돋네요.. 역시 행복은 상대적인것인가봐요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 허걱 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 오늘은 나쁘지 않게 살아갈수있을듯하군요;;
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저는 완전 우울모드 돌입이예요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 아꿉다 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 프로면 좀 비싼건데!!
<bluedusk> ubuntu 에서 iso 편집 할 수 있는 방법이 있나요??
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, http://www.littlesvr.ca/isomaster/
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 감사합니다 구글신도 같은걸 알려주시네요..=_=
<ahoops_> Work^Seony++;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 서니님과 구글신님의 리턴값은 동일하다~ 적으세요~
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이에 카메라 모듈 달아서 블랙박스 만들까 생각 중인데,
<Work^Seony> 한 30분 운전한다치면 SD카드 16기가 다 채울까요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 그 라즈베리 파이 i/o 자체가 겁나 느리던데
<bluedusk> 성능이 받쳐줄까요??;
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이 재단에서 파는게 500메가픽셀짜리더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그걸로 동영상 녹화해봐야 용량이 얼마 안나올 것 같기도 하구요, 이미 외국에서는 저 같은 생각을 하는 사람이 몇 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 16기가 채울려면 상당히 찍어야 찰듯한데요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 문제 없겠네요
<bluedusk> 저한테 있는 라즈베리파이는 x 띄우고 마우스만 움직여도 cpu가 100% 치더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 저도 그래요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 라즈베리파이는 X 죽이도 콘솔만 써야죠
<Work^Seony> 동영상 녹화는 X 없이도 가능할 거에요
<ahoops_> 어제 생각났던데요.. 라즈베리같은거에 온도 기압등등 온갖센서들 장착하고 싶은데..
<bluedusk> 뭐하긴 =_=
<ahoops_> 센서장비들 파는곳이 딱히 안보이더라구요..
<ahoops_> 한 10개 세팅해서 섬에 뿌려놓고 싶으면 좋겠다 싶었는데요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/projects/raspberrypi/tutorials/temperature/
<ahoops_> 온도계인가봐요.
<Work^Seony> 아직 파는건 안나오고, 이렇게 직접 DIY 해야하나보네요
<Work^Seony> 네
<bluedusk> 라즈베리 파이에 각종 센서나 그런거 부착할수 있게 확장모듈? 비슷한건 본적이 있는거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 이런 것도 있네요.  비용 $3 든다는 센서래요 ㅎㅎ http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=54238
<ahoops_> 습도 온도 바람방향 이런거 다 체크해내구 싶은데..저한텐 그게 중요하거든요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 카메라 센서는 공식 모듈이 판매 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 풍향은, 조그만 센서로는 안될 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 이건 어떠세요?
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이에다 카메라 모듈을 달고, 그 카메라 앞에다 풍항계랑 온도계 습도계를 달아놓으세요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 카메라로 찍어서 확인 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 사람이 등장하면 안되요..
<ahoops_> 걍 딱 갖다놓으면 나머진 알아서 값들 쭈욱 모아놔야해요..
<ahoops_> 센서들 이쁘장하게 싹 모아놓은거 잇으면 좋을텐데요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 찾아보니 아직 그런건 없네요
<ahoops_> 전부 직접제작인가봐요.
<ahoops_> 땜질해야하고 그러네요..
<Work^Seony> 네... 그런것 같네요.  일단 카메라 모듈은 공식제품이 나왔으니..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 카메라 모듈값이 라즈베리파이 한대값이라는 사실이... ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그래봐야 단가가 싸자나요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 전기복구가 45일이 걸린다는 소문이 나돌고있네요..
<ahoops_> 미치겠어요 아주.
<ahoops_> 다 포기하고 마닐라서 발전기사러간다는 사람들이 참 많아요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐..
<ahoops_> 밤에 별이랑 달은 참 잘보여요.
<ahoops_> 군대때 이후로 보름달이 그렇게 밝구나 하고 느낄수있었어요..
<ahoops_> 그래서 한국한번 들어갈까해요.
<Work^Seony> 몇년만에 가시는 거에요?
<ahoops_> 2년요..ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 가서 장비를 좀 사와야겠어요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 관광객은 태블릿정도는 가져와도 랩탑은 잘 안가져오는데, 태풍이후로 현지인들이 집에있는 랩탑 태블릿등등 충전가능한 모든 기기들 가지고
<ahoops_> 바나 까페에서 아침부터 죽치고 살아가고 있네요. 관광객들 자리가없음;;
<ahoops_> 전부 테이크아웃;; 비치나가서 마셔야함 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오후에 올만에 외근나가는데 나가서 커피숍에서 시간때우기신공을 좀 펼쳐봐야겠네요
<razGon_web> samahui: 멋지십니다.
<razGon_web> 시간때우기 신공을 밖에서 하는 것도 그렇구.. 그냥 어디 구석에서 푹 자다 왔으면 좋겟습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저번주 고생했더니
<samahui> 이번주 초에는 좀 한가함이 찾아오네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 외근 나갔다가 근처 커피숍에서 시간때우고 칼퇴해버릴라고요
<razGon_web> 저도 한가한데 환자분들이 간간히 오시니 쉬기도 뭐하고 그래서요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 멋지세요.
<razGon_web> 어디로 가세요?
<samahui> 한남동이요
<razGon_web> 오우!!
<samahui> 강남에서 강북으로 넘어가네요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 멋진데 많은데.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 한남동이나 이태원 관광 추천합니다. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 오 외근도 다니시고 멋지네요
<samahui> 조금 걸어가면 이태원 관광가능하죠  ㅋ
<pete___> 현재 우분투 서버에 apache-tomcat서버랑, apache2와 tomcat6가 분리된채로 설치된 서버 2대가 있는데,
<pete___> 둘이 차이가 있나요?
<samahui> 근데 다리아프고 노트북도 있어서 걍 커피숍 자리잡고 앉아서 분위기나 즐겨야 할듯해요
<samahui> 그렇게 대기타다가
<samahui> 일있으면 복귀하던가하고
<samahui> 아니면 그대로 시간 때우고 퇴근 해버리는거죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 한남동도 괜찮은데 있어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 굳잡!!
<samahui> 여친님 사무실도 근처예요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 일끝내고 여친님 만나서 데이트 즐겨도 되겠네요
<razGon_web> 멋진 트리입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 테크트리를 그리 타시면 되죠.
<razGon_web> 여친분께서 좋아하는 음식은?
<samahui> 다만 여친님 만나면 좀 더 제 자유가 줄어들지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여친님 잡식성이라 괜찮아요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎ 뭐 그렇긴 하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러면 사마님의 식성에 맞추면 되겠네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 아! 글고보니 한남동 5거리인가
<samahui> 거기에
<samahui> 중식집이 하나 있는데 거기 여사장님이
<samahui> 예전 에스퍼맨의 외계공주님이시더군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 우뢰매를 보고 큰 세대로써 여전히 이쁘시더군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 1대 데일리 님이십니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 아니 3대였었나
<samahui> 흠... 오늘가서 확인해 봐야겠네요
<samahui> 점심 시간이 다되어 가는군요
<samahui> 점심 맛나게들 드세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 맛점하세요!
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 점심은 일찍 먹고와야 편안하게 먹고 또 남은 시간에 여유를 좀 찾을 수 있어서 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<pete___> 점심 잘 먹고 왔습니다..
<samahui> 점심 잘 먹고 오셨군요. 저도 잘먹고 와서 졸고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이제 다시 업무에 박차를 가하기 위해 세안 좀 하고 와야 겠네요 ㅎ
<samahui> 오후도 힘내세요 ~~`
<pete___> 모두들 화이팅하세요!
<samahui> 외근 나갑니다. 남은 하루도 즐겁고 해피하게 보내세요 ^^
<pete___> 오후 잘 보내시나요?
<pete___> 다름이 아니라
<pete___> 웹서버를 구축하다라고 할때 '구축하다'를 무슨 단어를 사용하나요?
<pete___> 대부분 LAMP를 구축하는게 대부분인데,
<pete___> 저는 그냥 자바기반으로 웹서버 구축하려 하거든요.
<pete___> 구글링해서 웹서버 구축하는것을 찾아보려는데
<pete___> 영어단어를 모르겠어요..ㅠ
<LuHa> 저도 궁금해서 지금 찾아보니 'How to Set Up Your Own Web Server'나 'How To Build A Web Server? '가 나오네요. Set-up 이나 Build를 사용하는게 아닐까요?
<pete___> 아!!! 맞다!!
<pete___> set-up이 있군요!!
<pete___> 감사합니다!!
<pete___> 구글링 고고 하겠스니다!
<pete___> 습니다!
<pete___> 혹시 아파치-우분투기반 웹서버 구축관련 좋은 링크나 블로그 아시는분 계신가요...?
<pete___> =.=
<pete___> 전 오늘 좀 일찍 들어갑니다.
<pete___> 좋은 주말 되세요!
<pete___> 헉
<pete___> 오타.
<pete___> 좋은 저녁 되세요.
<pete___> =.= ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> re하이~
<samahui> 돌아왔습니다
<samahui> 농땡이 치다가 그대로 아웃 못하고
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<razGon_web> 왜 데이트도 못하시고?
<razGon_web> 당신은 야근 홀릭?
<samahui> 네 일땜시 복귀했어요
<samahui> 야근 홀릭~~~~~~~~
<samahui> 애인님께 몰래 가려고 연락 안하길 잘했네요 연락하고 못갔으면 마음 상하게 할뻔 했네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 마음만 상하시는 게 아니라 사마님의 몸도 상할듯.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 무지 맞을거 같기는 해요 ㅋ
<samahui> 다행이 깜짝 놀래 줄라고 간다고 안하고 갔던거라 ㅎㅎ 일만 보고 그대로 리턴 했네요
<samahui> 오늘도 저녁으로 뭐를 먹어야 잘 먹었다는 소리를 들을까? 라는 심도있는 질문으로 저녁시간을 맞이하고 있습니다.
<samahui> 날이 갈 수록 정하기 힘들어 지네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 날씨도 추운데 칼칼하고 따뜻한 국물요리 중 골라봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 다들 퇴근 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요 ^^
<samahui> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다~
<samahui> 다들 퇴근하셨군요
<samahui> 저도 이만 퇴근합니다. 밥먹고 와서 일하려니 왠지 처량하고 서글프고 졸리고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 집에가져가서 할 수 있는건 하고 아니면 그냥 내일 해야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 밤 되세요 ^^
<pete_> 저녁 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 이른아침 입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁게~ 보내요 ^^
<samahui> 어제 퇴근 해버리고 오늘 일찍 왔습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 아침부터 오지게 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 힘내세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<samahui> 저도 무지 바빠질거 같아요
<samahui> 어제 대충하고 가벼려서 할게 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~
<samahui> 그럼 저도 일하러~ 슝~~~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요ㅕ
<samahui> 수고하세요~~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-20
<samahui> 아침을 제대로 안먹었더니 속이 허 하네요
<pete> 어제보다 더 춥다던데 전 어제가 더 추운듯해요..
<Guest87404> 지각했습니다ㅠ
<Guest87404> 좋은 하루 되세요!
<samahui> 어제나 오늘이나 다 추워요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest87404> 그..그런가요?
<Guest87404> ㅠㅠ
<Guest87404> 제가 추워서 좀 뛰어서 오늘 덜 춥게 느껴졌나봐요.
<Guest87404> ㅠ
<samahui> 전 더위는 잘 타고 추위에 강한 편이였는데 나이 들어서 그런지 아니면 몸이 약해진건지 춥네요
<samahui> 운동을 좀 더 자주 해야 겠어요
<samahui> 그럼 오늘도 힘내세요 ~
<samahui> 전 일하러 ~~~
<Guest87404> 좋은하루 되세요!
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 정말 무쟈게 바쁘네요.   여기저기서 문제 터지는데 대응할 사람이 나밖에 없는데다, 새로산 서버가 말썽 일으켜서 그거 고치랴, 기술지원 통화하랴 ㅋ
<Guest91984> 아침을 못먹고 출근하는데 배가 고프네요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Guest91984> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 오전이 후딱 지나가는군요
<samahui> 일이 정말 많네요
<Guest91984> 힘들긴 하지만 그래도 시간이 잘 가니 좋은거겠죠..?
<samahui> 그렇게 생각하면 그럴 수도 있지만... 기한이 정해진 일이라 시간이 빨리 가기만 해도 곤란해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 사수 출장 복귀 전에 맡은일 다 끝마치거나, 일 다 끝마치기 전에 사수 안돌아왔음 좋겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 시간이 너무 빨리 가서 문제네요..
<Markers> 짧은 시간에 일을 많이 하시니 능력이 좋으신거 같아요 'ㅁ'/
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 덴장 뭔놈의 문제가 여기저기서 터지는지...
<samahui> 원래 문제라는게 하나 터지면 줄줄이 따라오는거 같아요
<samahui> 힘냅시다~!!!!!
<Guest91984> =.=
<Guest91984> 전 내일 갑의 횡포까지는 아니지만
<Guest91984> 저희 솔루션 교육해달래서 교육 준비해요.
<Guest91984> 한번이면 됐지
<Guest91984> 또 해달라고 해서 2차 교육까지 합니다.
<Markers> ...;
<Work^Seony> 그래서, '갑'의 입장에 있는 곳에서 일을 해야 편하답니다 ㅋ
<Guest91984> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 전 교수님이 일 안한다고 맨날 머라고 그러는데 다들 먼가 문제를 처리하시니 대단하다고 느껴지네여
<Guest91984> Markers님은
<Guest91984> 학생이세요..?
<Markers> 대학원 진학해서 대학원생인데 그냥 학부생이랑 똑같은거 같은 ...;;
<Guest91984> 연구분야 여쭤봐도 될까요..?
<Guest91984> 저도 지금 웹 디벨로퍼로 있는데,
<Markers> 병렬처리 & 클라우드 ? ...
<Guest91984> 시스템 엔지니어나 유닉스쪽에 관심이 생겨서..
<Markers> 슈퍼컴쪽 관련 연구분야 랩에 있긴한데..
<Guest91984> 한번 알아보고 있는데..그쪽은 따로 없네요..
<Markers> 기본 소양이 안되서 따라가지를 못하고 있습니다 =0=
<Guest91984> 수도권쪽에 있으신가요?
<Markers> 넴
<Guest91984> 저도 근무처는 을지로라서..(갑의 건물)
<Guest91984> 저는 병의 입장입니다.
<Guest91984> =.=
<Guest91984> 많은 가르침 부탁드려요.
<Markers> 'ㅁ'.... 가르침이 머 있나요 저도 몰라서 매번 물어보고 혼자서 끙끙 앓다가 풀거나 못풀거나 하는데여 머 -_-ㅋ
<Markers> 저보다 저기 Seony님이 잘아세영 'ㅁ'/
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕히 가세용
<Guest91984> 헉
<Guest91984> 조심히 들어가세요!
<Guest91984> 잠시 다른거 하느라 이제 봤습니다.
<Guest91984> 저는 신입이라서요.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요~~ 점심 먹을러 갑니다 ~
<ahoops_> 자바스크립트가 진짜 어렵군요.
<ahoops_> 어쩜 갈수록 어렵게 느껴지는지 모르겠군요.
<ahoops_> 오묘..ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 그 자바스크립트가 나름 쉬운 언어에 속한다고 하더라구용.... 전 어렵다에 한표이지만 대체로 다들 쉽다고 -ㅁ-..
<Guest91984> 전 지금 자바에도 헐떡여서요...ㅠ
<Guest91984> 자바스크립트 어려워요..ㅠ
<samahui> 스팀에서 eve online $4.99로 75% 세일하는군요
<samahui> 하고 잡지만 시간이 없어서 못하는 현실... ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 리하이요~
<Seony> CCNA 셤 치고 왔습니다
<samahui> 잘 보셨어요?
<Seony> 잘보긴 잘 봤어요.  근데 솔직히 덤프를 외워서 간거라 좀 그렇더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 물론 덤프 외워서 치는 것도, 지식이 없으면 안되겠떠라구요
<samahui> 전 오전부터 열심히 일하고 잠시 쉬는 중입니다.
<samahui> 오랜만에 스팀들어갔더니 이브온라인 세일중이라 지를까 생각중입니다만 바빠서 할 시간이 없을듯해서 걍 포기했습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 오 이브... 전 오늘은 겜 좀 하면서 쉬어야겠네요.
<samahui> 4.99달러면 가격 괜찮은디 아쉬워요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 즐거운 시간 가지면서 그간의 노력에 보상 좀 해주세요 ㅋ
<Seony> 겜가게 가서 어쌔신 크리드 1,2 사갖구 왔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<samahui> 어쎄신크리드 1,2라니 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 잼나게 즐기세요
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 점 인터넷 써핑 좀 더 하다가 일이나 마루리 해야겠네요 ^^
<samahui> 배필4 pc버젼 사려고 했더니 프리미엄까지 포함패키지 가격이 10만냥 ㅡㅡ 흠...
<samahui> 걍 일이나 해야겠네요
<Markers> 요즘 pc게임은 유행하는게 머있을려나요
<Markers> 어렸을때 파랜드택틱스 창세기전3 머 이런것만 하다가 온라인 게임만 했더니 이젠 pc게임 아는게 없어서 ...;
<Haz3> 하이
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Guest91984> 반갑습니다.
<Seony> Guest91984: 닉네임 바꾸는 방법은 /nick Nick 하시면 됩니다. . 왠만한 이름은 대부분 등록되어있기 때문에, 겹치지 않을만한 걸로 해보세요.  만약 겹치면 경고메시지 나갈 거에요.
<ipeter> 서원님 시험 잘 보셨나요?
<Seony> 네 잘 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 축하축하
<ipeter> 한국이었으면
<ipeter> 저녁에 같이 술한잔 하는건데요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 개운하시겠어요.
<ipeter> 시험도 끝났으니 이제 좀 푹 쉬세요!
<Seony> GRE 공부해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 엇
<ipeter> 저도 다음달부터 GRE 학원 알아보려하는데...
<ipeter> 담달부터 회사에서 자기계발비가 나와서..좀 저렴하게 학원을 다닐 수 있을꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> 영어...많이 부탁드리겠습니다.ㅠ
<Seony> 저는 영어부분은 포기했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 수학만 할 거에요
<ipeter> GRE subject 필요하신건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  그냥 시험만 치면 되요
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 부럽습니다..
<ipeter> 가고싶으신 학교는 정하셨나요?
<ipeter> 저도 거기로 가고 싶네요...ㅠ
<Seony> 정하고 자시고가 있나요.  지금 일하는데에서 다녀야죠
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 또 또 또 부럽습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<Seony> 뭐가 부러우세요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 추천서 줄분이 없어서...
<ipeter> 외국으로 대학원 가기도 힘들어요.
<Seony> 학교에 따라 다르겠지만, 저희 학교는 추천서도 필요없을 거에요
<Seony> 뭐 별로 부러우실만한건 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> http://ko.brainsidetest.com/
<ipeter> 심심풀이로 해보세요.
<Seony> 영어판으로 해봤어요
<Seony> 좌뇌 77% 나오던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 서원님 언제 한국 안오시나요?
<ipeter> 한번 모시고 식사나 술한잔 하고싶네요.
<Seony> 가고는 싶은데, 한 2-3년 사이에는 못갈거 같아요
<Markers> 좌뇌 우뇌 절출이라네요 'ㅁ'/
<Seony> 오오... 양뇌를 사용하는..
<Markers> 우뇌가 좀더 높긴한데 45 / 55 이렇게
<ipeter> 저도 좌우 균형적으로...전 약간 좌뇌가 높네요. 55/45 정도요.
<ipeter> 요즘 느끼는건데, 듀얼 OS 좀 관리하기 벅차네요.
<Markers> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 무조건 1 PC 1 OS 입니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 하도 우분투만 쓰다가 윈도우로 해놓고 회사에서 원격으로 다른거 하는데,
<Markers> 게임 & 오피스만 어떻게 커버하면 리눅스 쓰는건데영...; 어쩔수 없이 윈도우 끼고 살게 되는
<ipeter> 윈도우 설정이나 개발 환경이 완전 엉망으로 되어있더라구요.
<Seony> 오피스는 킹소프트 오피스 쓰면 되고, 게임은 스팀에서 리눅스 버전이 나오기 시작했으니까... 윈도우는 이제 필요없죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 윈도우 maven이나 이것저것 다시 해줄라니 의외로 귀찮네요.
<Markers> 아 에러 없는 세상에서 살고 싶습니다. 리눅스에서 에러 뿜을때마다 환장하겟어요;
<Markers> 킹소프트 오피스?
<Seony> kingsoft office
<ipeter> 윈도우에 우분투 넣어 쓰고 있는데(듀얼부팅) 윈도우 삭제 못하겠죠?
<ipeter> 저희 여기는 사내 시스템때문에 윈도우는 버릴수가 없네요.
<Markers> 음 먼가 리눅스에서 ms 오피스를 호환가능한 오피스인가요 'ㅁ' 대충 검색하니 유료라는거 같은데 중국어 영어 지원 흠;;
<Seony> 무료에요
<Seony> 유료도 있긴한데, 무료만 써도 충분해요
<ipeter> 근데 libre오피스만으로 부족하신가요?
<ipeter> SSD에 libre설치해 쓰니까 뭐 이건 실행속도가
<ipeter> 빛의 속도..;;
<Markers> 그게 오피스 프로그램 저 혼자 쓰는거라면 상관이 없는데 제가 쓴 것들을 다들 윈도우에서 돌리면 안된다고 해서...
<ipeter> 클릭과 동시에 정말 1초가 안걸리네요.
<Seony> ssd 써보신지 얼마 안되셨군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> =.= 이제 한 3개월 됐나요?
<ipeter> 얼마 안됐습니다.
<Seony> 2년 전에 맥미니 팔아서 SSD 샀는데, 그때부터 SSD없이 못살겠더라구요
<ipeter> 신세계 경험하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 우분투 쓰면서
<ipeter> 이번 땡스기빙 쇼핑 찬스때 맥 구매 욕구는 사라졌습니다..ㅠ
<Markers> 오잉 킹소프트오피스 안드로이드버전도 있네
<ipeter> 베스트바이 인터넷 쇼핑몰에서 맥프레 13인치 8기가 램 작년모델 노리고 있었거든요.
<ipeter> 뭐 아직도 사고는 싶지만..그렇게 목매달고 홈피 들어가서 보고 그러진 않아요.
<Markers> 이거 킹소프트 오피스 유명한가요? 왜 이런걸 몰랐지
<ipeter> 워낙 우분투가 좋다보니.. =.=
<ipeter> 그냥 살거면 쿼드코어+8기가 램에 os free놋북사서 우분투만 깔아서 사용하고 싶을정도네요.
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 사과 뽐뿌는 무시할바가 안되긴 하네요.
<ipeter> 킹소프트오피스 검색한번 해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 아파치랑 PHP 때문에 정말 미쳐버리기 일보 직전이네요.
<ipeter> PHP사용하세요?
<ipeter> 질문 하나 올려도 될까요?
<ipeter> 만일 os free제품을 사면 그 제품이 RAM 16기가를 인식하고 못하고는
<ipeter> OS에 달려있는것인가요, 아니면 HW에 달려있는건가요..?
<ipeter> 아, 노트북으로 알아보고 있습니다..ㅠ
<Seony> 둘다요
<ipeter> 어머니 놋북 사드려야하는데, 제거 드리고 쿼드+16기가 램으로 맞춰보려고 하거든요.
<ahoops_> 훌쩍.
<ipeter> @ahoops 밖에 많이 추우시죠..?
<Seony> ipeter: 여기 채널 접속하자마자 바로 뜨는 규칙을 아직 안읽어보신듯 싶군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ipeter: 저 한국아니에요..ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 문장은 다나까로 끝낸다.
<ipeter> 알겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 설마 믿으시는건 아니시죠?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<bluedusk> 사실 제가 리눅스 처음 쓰는게 와우를 좀 안해보려는 목적에 윈도우 밀고 리눅스를 쓰기 시작한건데..
<bluedusk> 외국의 능력자 애들은 리눅스에서도 와우를 돌리는법을...
<ipeter> 회사에서 나름 신입(?)이라고 놀림 받는데 여기서까지 어리버리 대는군요.
<Seony> ipeter: 채팅 많이 안해보신 티가 많이 납니다 ㅎㅎ.  근데 그건 몰라서 그러는 거니까 괜찮아요.
<ahoops_> 일할시간이 별로 없으니..
<ahoops_> 정말로 일할 기회가 되면 더욱 집중해서 하게되는군요.
<ahoops_> 심지어 점심도 굶고 코딩했네요..-_-
<ahoops_> 날도저무니 소주한병 마시자는게 결론입니다..-_-
<ahoops_> Seony: 솔직히 말해보세요.
<ahoops_> 게임하시는것 절대 아니시죠?
<Seony> 지금요?
<ahoops_> 네네
<Seony> 아파치랑 PHP 때문에 겜 하던거 때려치고 지금 점점 미쳐가고 있어요
<ahoops_> 업무의 연장이시군요
<Seony> 연장되는건 괜찮은데, 해결이 안되서 고민이에요
<ahoops_> 문제가 뭔데요.
<Seony> ownCloud라고 들어보셨어요?
<Seony> 드랍박스 같은 서비스인데, 자기 서버를 이용해서 서비스할 수 있는 오픈소스 솔루션이에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Seony> 이걸 저희 대학 서버에 설치해서, 교수들이 자기들 자료를 저희 관리 하에 안전하게 보관할 수 있고,
<Seony> 수업자료도 수업시간에 빠르게 불러올 수 있다는 장점이 있어서,
<Seony> 저희가 유료지원비를 내고 쓰고 있거든요
<Seony> 이게 PHP로 만들어진건데, 사실 상당히 잘만들었어요
<Seony> 윈도우/리눅스/맥용 클라이언트가 있어서 드랍박스처럼 실시간 동기화도 되구요,
<Seony> 다른 유저한테 여러 종류의 접근권한도 줄 수 있고,
<ahoops_> 네.
<Seony> 플러그인 설치도 되고..
<ahoops_> 저도 설치해봤어요..
<Seony> 아 근데 이게, 우리만큼 규모가 큰데서 돌리는 케이스가 없는지,
<Seony> 아파치 씨퓨 점유율이 70%가 넘어요
<Seony> 그것도 클러스터로 5대를 돌리거든요]
<ahoops_> 우앙..
<ahoops_> 대개 크게 써먹으시네요.
<Seony> 게다가 뻑하면 아파치가 죽어버려서,
<Seony> 응답이 없다싶음 들어가서 프로세스를 재시작해줘야할 판이에요
<Seony> 네.  그만큼 유저가 많으니깐요
<ipeter> 음.. 잘 모르지만, 로드밸런싱 시키셔서 사용하시는건가요?
<ahoops_> 커넥션을 계속 물고 있어서 그런가봐요.
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 그래서 지금 이것 때문에 학교 직원들이 티켓 끊고..
<Seony> 네.   로드 밸런싱 프록시가 있어요
<ahoops_> 아닌가..
<ahoops_> 얼마나 유저가 많길래 죽어나가요 ㅠ
<Seony> 커넥션을 물고있다기보단, 데탑용 클라이언트들이 주기적으로 통신하는데,
<Seony> 그게 문제가 되지않나 싶어요
<bluedusk> 그거 싱크가
<Seony> 유저가 많은게 문제가 아니구요,
<bluedusk> 실시간 싱크 아니에요?
<Seony> 사실 결국은 PHP라는 언어 자체가 문제인거죠
<bluedusk> 저 쓰면서 보니깐
<ahoops_> 잔펀치가 많아서 그런가보군요..
<Seony> 울 사수가 이번에 이거 ownCloud 겪으면서 PHP를 얼마나 욕하던지 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 으음.;
<Seony> 근데 ownCloud가 사실 잘만들긴 했어요
<Seony> 좋더라구요.  차기 버전에는 프로그램 내부에 LibreOffice도 들어간다네요
<ahoops_> 디비나 그런건 문제없어요?
<Seony> 디비는 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> Seony, http://bit.ly/1hWABCU 이거 맞으시죠?
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<bluedusk> 저도 쓰고 있기는 하지만..;
<bluedusk> 사실 우리회사 파일서버도 이걸로 바꾸자고 하고 싶기는 한데.;
<ahoops_> 이것은..전적으로 관리자의 역량 문제임. =3
<Seony> bluedusk: 근데 저희는 상황이 조금 다른게요,
<bluedusk> 전 이거 쓰는 이유가 ldap 인증을 지원해서 인데..ㅋ_ㅋ;
<Seony> ownCloud 돌리는 환경이 오픈스택 내거든요.
<bluedusk> .. 아아 오픈스텍.;
<Seony> 뭐 아파치랑 PHP가 가상서버든 아니든 그게 상관은 없겠지만,
<Seony> 저는 솔직히 관련이 있지않나 싶거든요
<ahoops_> 저건 좀 많이 파보셔야할듯하군요..어디서 문제인지는 저로서는 넘사벽임.
<Seony> 제 사수가 몇달째 씨름 중인데, 해결이 안되서 맨날 쌍욕해요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 혹시 거기 제니퍼 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  제니퍼는 자바 애플리케이션 모니터링 툴 아니에요?
<ipeter> php쪽이라고 하셨군요.
<ipeter> 네 맞습니다.
<Seony> 저희는 자바로 된게 거의 없어서요...
<Seony> Synology DS412+ 사고싶은데 아직도 가격이...
<bluedusk> 헐 한국엔 가격이 90마넌이네요..
<Seony> 헐... 무지막지하네요.   여기서는 $599 에요
<ipeter> 600불+66만원+텍스까지 한다고 해도 70만원대 초반인데..차이가 상당하네요.
<Seony> 요즘 맥OSX 정말 맘에 안드네요.  아 정말 미쳐서 돌아가시겠군요..
<Seony> 오픈스택 기술지원팀에 메일 작성 중이었는데 갑자기 커널 패닉...
<ahoops_> -.-
<Seony> 원래 맥빠 라고 얘기할만큼 맥을 사랑하는 사람이었는데... 요즘 이상하네요.  메일 프로그램도 지메일 싱크 제대로 못하고..
<Seony> 패러럴즈로 우분투 띄웠는데 대체 창이 어디에있는지... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 점점 짜증이..
<ahoops_> 잠못드는밤..그리고 멘붕이 찾아온다~!
<Markers> ....;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이만 자야겠네요.  계속 하다간 스트레스 받아서 혈압오를듯...
<Markers> 주무세영 'ㅁ'/
<Seony> 다음번에 컴퓨터 구매할 때는 필히 맥을 제외하는 쪽으로 심각하게 고민해야겠습니다
<Markers> 헐.
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 다들 수고하셨어요.
<ipeter> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 쉬세요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 커널패닉한번 떳을뿐인데 맥을 미어하게 되었군요.
<Seony> ahoops_: 한번이라뇨.  무지 중요한 작업할 때 날아갔는데요 ㅋ  그리고 예전에도 몇번 떴었어요.
<Markers> 하 무슨 작업할때마다 에러를 만나는데 무엇이 잘못된건지 알수 없을때 정말 난감하네요 ...; 어떻게 매번같이 비슷한 상황인건지 ;
<Markers> 유저 불량인건가 -ㅁ-..
<ahoops_> 순대국에 소주가 왔어요..
<ahoops_> 다들 퇴근하시죠.
<Markers> 학생이라 퇴근이 없다능..
<Seony> 저는 운동 중...
<ahoops_> 전기도 안들어오는데..
<Seony> 제가 현재 윗몸일으키기를 세트당 50개씩 총 150개를 하는데, 많이 하는 건가요?
<ahoops_> 랩탑으로 불밝히고 소주나 마셔야겠네요
<Markers> 음... 많이 하는거 같은데요...?
<Markers> 근데 제가 요즘 크로스핏 다니면서 배우고 있는데 이게 보니깐 몇시간만에 얼마정도의 강도를 해냈는가를 따지더라구영
<Seony> 근데 아직도 뱃살이..
<Markers> 3일만에 150개 했다고 하면 많이 했다 이런얘기는 안하겟죠?ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  저는 한세트하고 30초 쉬는데요 ㅋ
<Markers> 150개 할동안 얼마만큼의 시간이 걸렸는지 확인해보세용 ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 초당 1개씩 정도 하는거 같네요.   그럼 아마 3분 30초쯤?
<Markers> 크로스핏 보니깐 운동강도 + 운동 횟수 + 시간 머 이런식으로 체크를 하더라구용
<ahoops_> Seony: 일자유지안하고 하면..디스크와요.
<ahoops_> 조심하세요~
<Markers> 아 백두산 터지든 말든 그냥 이 연구 안하고 싶다 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 안그래도, 배에 힘은 남는데 허리가 아파서 못하겠어요
<Markers> 크로스핏 하면서 느낀거는 그냥 ...; 평소에 많이 움직이자 이런거...;
<Seony> 겉으로 봐서는 완전 고도비만자의 뱃살인데...
<Markers> 그냥 뛰기만해도 살빠지는거 같아요 -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 방금 150개 해보니까 3분 30초는 불가능하네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 대략 6분 정도 걸렸습니다
<Markers> 그냥 평범하게 하시는거 같아요 물론 많이 하시는것 같음. 저는 한 60개 넘어가면 배에서 경련이 일어나서 ㄸㄷ
<Seony> 저는 처음 할 때는 60개 넘기면 혈당 떨어져서 어지러웠어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 운동 대화가 길게~ 이어졌군요
<samahui> 저녁먹고 왔습니다.
<samahui> 나도 모르는 사이에 로그아웃 되어있었군요
<ahoops_> 설마 회사신건 아니시죠!
<ahoops_> samahui: 옆구리푹!
<ahoops_> 제꺼 데탑은 i5이고 랩탑은 i7인데 역시 데탑i5가 빠르군요..
<samahui> 헉
<ahoops_> 역시 랩탑용 시퓨에 속으면 안됨 ㅠ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 랩탑용 시퓨가 느리다니요. 제 렙탑용 시퓨는 빠른데용  ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 제꺼 랩탑이..
<ahoops_> 맥북프로 작년모델이거든요.
<ahoops_> 2.3기가 4코어 i7인데요.
<ahoops_> 이게 뒤에 u같은거 붙어있나본데 빠뜨리고 적은것같군요.
<ahoops_> svg렌더링하는데 너무 차이나요 ㅠ
<samahui> 센드브릿지인가요?
<samahui> 아
<samahui> u
<samahui> 저전력용은 느리죠
<ahoops_> 네..랩탑용이 u붙은거 많이쓰자나요.
<samahui> 그냥 i7이면 동급 데탑이랑 크게 차이 없어요
<samahui> 전 노트북도 얇은거보다 두꺼운거 좋아해서
<samahui> 안붙어요
<ahoops_> 흑.
<ahoops_> 맥북은 이쁘다!
<samahui> 제가 좋아하는 모델이 TP아니면 엘리트북 아니면 에일리언웨어거든요
<ahoops_> 이뻐도 역시 벗겨봐야 제대로 알수있는거군요.
<samahui> 요즘에 연산속도가 중요해서 그래픽카드 좋은거 들어간 놈들을 찾다보니 그렇게 되네요
<ahoops_> 에일리언웨어는 모양만 랩탑이자나요 ㅡㅡ;
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 11인치도 있어요
<samahui> 미니
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 에일리언웨어 11인치와 17인치
<ahoops_> 18인치나 20인치 사고 싶은데
<samahui> 두모델 다 가지고 있지요. 이번에 나온 신형은 아니지만 그래도 쓸만합니다 아직은요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 18인치는 본듯한데요 20인치는 못본것같아요.
<ahoops_> 20인치있으면 사고싶은데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 에일리언웨어 젤 큰게 18인치죠
<samahui> 노트북 20인치는 없지 않나요?
<samahui> 전 못본거 같네요
<samahui> 에일리언웨어가 가장 큰 축에 속하죠
<samahui> 내용물도 크구요
<ahoops_> 예전 몇년전인가 델에서 본것같아요.
<samahui> 근데 20인치면
<samahui> 노트북으로 보기 힘들죠
<samahui> 그럴꺼면 그냥 데탑이나 아니면 제가 좋아라하는 HP의 z1 워크스테이션으로
<DarkCircle> 가방에 모니터 메고다니기 강추합니다. :D
<samahui> 노트북부품과 데탑부품의 절묘한 조화로 모니터에 다 넣어준 매력적인 모델이죠
<DarkCircle> 신발주머니에 모니터 다리 들고 다님 ㅇㅇ
<ahoops_> 20인치에 인민버전이라도 좋으니 이쁘게만 나와준다면;; 살마음이 있어요.
<samahui> 예전에 그 사진 있었죠
<ahoops_> 언니들이 거부감을 갖지않는 디자인..이 핵심에요..
<samahui> 모니터 앞에 본체는 등에
<DarkCircle> 요새 맥머신은
<samahui> 키보드는 받침만들어서 앞으로 빼고  ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 생김새가 모니터라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=news&wr_id=500360&page=988
<ahoops_> ㄸㄸㄸ;;
<DarkCircle> 나왔다가 망했군요
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<ahoops_> 저건 안이뻐서 언니들한테 미움받을듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 30인치 레티나 박은 랩탑을 원합니다..-_-
<samahui> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<ahoops_> 두께는 꼭..에어와 동일하게;;
<samahui> 30인치면 렙탑을 만드는 가치가 없는데요
<samahui> 휩니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 에어 두께에 30인치 나오면 펄럭펄럭 휠껄요
<samahui> OLED 제대로 나오면 혹 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 다 필요없구..껍데기만 애플껍데기만 나오면되구요..cpu는 u버전도 됩니다;;
<samahui> 근데 진짜 디시한번 말하지만 그 크기면 노트북으로 안만들죠... 노트북의 메리트가 아예 없는데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 그래도 데탑을 가지고 나가서 충전할수는 없자나요.
<samahui> 충전되는 데탑을 만드세요
<ahoops_> 인간적으로 데탑들고 바에가서 나 오늘 여기서 충전하면서 놀거야..
<samahui> 내장 베터리를 넣으면 됩니다!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이건 아무리 동네사람이라도 가드한테 혼날듯해요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops_> 하긴 어제 스타벅스에서 맥주시켜먹다가 들켜서;;좀 애매했죠;;
<samahui> 스타벅스에 계신건가요?
<samahui> 거긴 어떻게 전기가 들어오는가 보군요
<ahoops_> 충전플러그가 많이 있어서요.
<ahoops_> 에어콘나오고 플러그 많아서 자주가요..ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 요즘은 눈뜨면 전기찾아서 출동이라서요.
<samahui> 예전에는 스타벅스 많이 갔었는데 요즘은 사람도 많고 구조도 예전처럼 공부나 일할 분위기 나는 구조가 아니라 그냥 말그대로 커피숍처럼만 생긴 스타벅스가 많이 생겨서 잘 안가요
<samahui> 처음 생겼을때는 심지어 회사 직원들과 함께 점심먹고 몰려가서 회의도 했었다죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 에어콘나오는 까페가 여기엔 몇개없어서요.선택의 여지가 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전기 복원 된건가요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨..암흑에요 지금.
<samahui> 자가발전?
<ahoops_> 아침에 딱..눈뜨고 샤워하고 나가면요..
<ahoops_> 다들 리조트며 뭐며..전부 기름차들이 배달하느라고 난리에요.
<samahui> 그럼 계속 충전하고 있으면 좀 눈치를 줄 수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 역시 발전기 하나 갖춰 놔야 겠어요
<samahui> 혹시모를 재난 상황에서 믿을 건 자가발전뿐!!!
<ahoops_> 하루이틀이면 괜찮은데 언제 복구될지 모르는 상황에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 제 컴퓨터 들은 소중하니까요~ ㅎㅎ ;;
<ahoops_> 기름값도 장난 아니에요..
<samahui> 그렇겠군요
<samahui> 힘드시겠어요
<ahoops_> 전 그래도 스타벅스같은곳은..단골이라서요.
<ahoops_> 어제처럼 술만 안시켜먹으면 별무리없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하루 빨리 기본적인 시설이라도 복구가 되야 할텐디
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 맥주마시는거 사실 머라안하는데..어제는 일하는 얘들한테 맥주한병씩 돌린게 매니저한테 뽀록나서요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 메니저 한테 먼저 돌리셨어야죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 주인장을 우선 술 먹여 놓으면 나머지는 자연스레  ~~  ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 매니저는 저한테 머라 말은 못하고 가드가 대신와서 낫얼라우 등등 머라하길래 등한번 두드려줬어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가드도 먹여요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 맨날 얼굴은 보니깐 머라하지는 못하고;; 분명히 이놈이 저녁에 오면..
<samahui> 스타벅스를 스타뻑스로 ....
<ahoops_> 컵은 커피컵을 달라해서 올라가는데..
<ahoops_> 먹는건 옆집창문에 대구 맥주시켜서 커피컵에 맥주마시고;;
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 즐거운 시간을 갖고 계시는군요. 처음에 걱정 많이 했는데 그래도 다행입니다.
<ahoops_> 인터넷이 정말안되요..
<samahui> 태풍이 어마어마하단 소리 듣고 ahoops님 날려간건 아닌가 생각했었다니까요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 인터넷복구도 아직 30%정도밖에 안된것같구요.
<samahui> 다른 섬들은 피해가 더 커보이더군요
<samahui> 구호물자 보내고 저희도 성금 모금하고 그랬습니다
<ahoops_> 네..돈없는 섬들이 준비를 못해서..또 준비를 할 능력이 안되니 당한거죠뭐.
<ahoops_> 벽돌집만 되어도 버티는데. 벽돌집을 못짓고 사니까 날라간거에요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 안타깝네요
<ahoops_> 머 여긴 괜찮아요..그래도 이 나라에서는 제일 안전하고 현찰 많이 도는 동네라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 회사세요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<ahoops_> 좀..그러지마세요!!
<samahui> 아직 일하는 중입니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나름 놀면서 하고 있어요
<samahui> 회사에 조이스틱도 가져다 놓고 게임도 돌리고
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 일 좀하다가 책도 좀 읽고
<samahui> 일 좀 다시 하다가 음악도 듣고
<samahui> 일 좀 하다가 맥주 한잔 하고
<samahui> 일 좀 하다가 졸기도 하고
<ahoops_> 오옥;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 직책이 책임 있는 자리이다 보니 권력도 생기네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 전 대부분 놀고 일할때는 완전 집중해서 하는 스타일에요 ㅠ
<samahui> 애들 시켜놓고 감시하면서 놀기도 해봐야 하는데 아직은 개발하는게 좋아서 그러지는 않아요 다행이 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 일하면 저도 집중해서 쭈욱 하는데
<samahui> 오늘 같은 경우처럼 길게 쭈욱 할만한 일이 아니라
<samahui> 세팅하고 관리하는 거라 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 시간을 보내줘야 해요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 저도 한국에서 일할때는 출퇴근없는 회사만 다녔는데요..
<samahui> 출퇴근 없어도 자유로워서 괜찮아요
<ahoops_> 30 넘어가게되니까, 이거는 아니자나!!
<ahoops_> 하고 나와버렸네요.
<samahui> 맘먹으면 보안 신경 안쓰고 집에가서 해도 되는데 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 사는건 괜찮은데..다만 아쉬운건..
<ahoops_> 일에 미쳐서;;; 여자들을 좀 많이 놓친게 아쉬워요 ㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 여자가 많았던 편이라서
<samahui> 그다지 안아쉬워요~
<samahui> 지금 여친님으로 만족스러워요
<samahui> 여자 사귀어 봐야 시간 아깝고 돈아깝고 무엇보다 자꾸 구속하려고 해서
<ahoops_> 관리를 안해주니까요.
<ahoops_> 도망가더라니까요..
<samahui> 암튼 없는게 났더라고오
<samahui> 관리 안해주면 도망가죠
<samahui> 근데 그 와중에 저를 관리하려는 족속들이 가끔씩 있었어서
<samahui> 끔직했어요
<samahui> 암튼 지금 넘 착한 여친님 만나서 나름 행복하기에 괜찮아요
<samahui> 연락 없어서 그러려니 하고
<samahui> 가끔 한번 씩 전화만 해줘도 좋아라하고
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 여긴 한국여자한테는 말만걸어도 이상하게 쳐다보는경우가 많아서요 ㅡㅡ;
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 말걸고 이상하게 보는게 났죠
<samahui> 요즘 지하철에서 황당한 애들 많아요
<samahui> 완전 짧은거 입고 앉아서는 신경도 안쓰는데 어쩌다 눈이라도 마주치면 다리가리면서 오만 인상에 이상한 눈초리
<samahui> 에휴
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지하철타고 눈마주치기 겁난다니까요
<samahui> 딴데 보던가 핸드폰 보는 수 밖에 없어요
<ahoops_> 커피마시고있는데 비키니가 딱 옆에 와서 앉았어요.
<ahoops_> 백인얘인데.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 오 너 이쁘다..어디서왔니 등등
<samahui> 그건 여기보다 확실히 보이겠군요 응? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 쭈욱 진행해도 별무리 없는데요..
<samahui> 관광지라 그런게 별 무리 없이 진행되는 점도 있겠네요
<samahui> 어짜피 관광지에 바닷강서 비키니 입는건 몸매 자랑하려는 처사이니
<ahoops_> 한국얘들은 아주 비키니도 아니면서 말한마디걸면 너 지금 나한테 작업치는게냐..
<ahoops_> 이런눈빛에요 ㅡㅡ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럴때는 얄짤없이 저기 ~ 배나오셨어요 이러세요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 상황이 그러니;;
<ahoops_> 한국여자보다는 동양여자 아닌 여자들한테 말하는 경우가 더 많을수밖에 없는것같아요.
<samahui> 글고보니 전에 회사에서 큰일날뻔했어요. 여직원 브레지어가 잘못됬는지 와이어가 튀어나와서 가슴 앞에 뽈록하니 나온거예요. 그걸 저딴에는 창피 당하지말라고 말해준다는게
<samahui> 급하다보니 저도 모르게 저기 가슴나왔다 이랬다가
<samahui> 아니 팀장님 ~~~ 하고 크게 소리질러서 놀랬었죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한국쪽이 좀 민감?한건 확실한것같아요..
<samahui> 패쇄적이라 오히려
<samahui> 그런부분에서 민감하게 받아들이는거 같아요
<ahoops_> 문신한 여자들 많은데요.
<samahui> 거기다 남성 우월주의의 어른들이 좀 차별하는 듯한 말과 행동들도 많다보니 피해 의식 같은게 여성들에서 생겨서 더 크게 받아들이는 경우도 있고요
<ahoops_> 그런얘들한테 야 한바퀴 돌아보렴..잘좀보자.
<ahoops_> 이쁘구나..
<ahoops_> 하면서 온갖 토론도 가능한데..
<samahui> 아무튼 그러다 요즘은 역차별 상황까지 가고 있죠
<samahui> 메너손이라던지
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한국여자얘들은 작업치는게냐!! 이거외엔 별다른 반응이 없어요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 잘좀보여줘봐..하면 사람들 많아도..농담따먹기 잘하면..
<ahoops_> 진짜 비치타올로 살짝 앞만 가리고도 잘보여주는데 말이죠.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 좋은곳이군요
<ahoops_> 근데 맨날보면요..진짜로..
<ahoops_> 문신 그 자체에 집중해요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 문신이 아직까지 이나라에서는 불량스러운 이미지인지라
<ahoops_> 몸매나 그런건 허구헌날 보이는게 그런거니;;관심이 떨어져요;
<samahui> 주변에서 볼 일이 없죠 거의
<ahoops_> 여기서는 재미로도 꽤 많이들해요.
<samahui> 몸매는 제가 좋아라 합니다. 몸매 좋은사람... 남녀를 떠나서 몸매가 좋다는건 그만큼 자기 관리가 잘되는 사람인지라 좋게 보여요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 전 몸매 현상 유지로 족해서 ...
<ahoops_> 제가 자주가는 바는 문신파주는 패거리들이 죽돌이라서요..
<ahoops_> 저도 다시 헬스를 다닐생각에요.
<samahui> 전 헬스까지는 아니라도 조깅하고 농구하고
<samahui> 그렇게 그냥 운동을 열심히 하려고요
<ahoops_> 몸관리좀해야겠어요..
<samahui> 무릎도 안좋아서 무리하면 안되는데 그래도 나이들수록 살만 찌는거 같아서 불안해서 운동 생각이 자꾸나네요
<samahui> 하체만 강화 되서 ㅎㅎ 다리는 근육질의 각진다리가 되었는데
<ahoops_> 운동하기에 참 좋은조건인데..
<samahui> 배가 안들어가요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 허구헌날 어퍼져사니까;;
<samahui> 앉아만 있으니 배가 안들어 가는거 같아요
<ahoops_> 아 진짜 운동좀해야겠어요.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 자세가 중요한거 같어요
<ahoops_> 치질생기고 난리자나요.
<samahui> 자세만 좋아도 현상 유지는 되는데 계속 앉아서 거북이 목하고 있다가 아니면 의자에 푹 기대서 눞다 시피 하고 장시간 있으니
<samahui> 배만 뽈록이예요
<samahui> 팔도 근육있고 다리는 완전 근육인데 ... 배가 ... 이놈의 배가 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 치질은 다행이 없어요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 배가 확 나온것도 아니고 들어간 것도 아니고
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ.
<samahui> 왕자의 형태는 있는데 먹으면 뽈록해지는 요물이예요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 여기 페이지..
<ahoops_> 속도 얼마나뜨나 한번 봐주실래요.
<samahui> 윗몸 일으키기도 100개씩 3세트 착실히 하는데 들어갈 기미가 안보이네요
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 뜨긴뜨나요?
<samahui> 뜨려고 하긴 해요
<samahui> 아직 파란 화면만 나오네요
<samahui> 흠
<ahoops_> 아래쪽 가보시면 머 없어요?
<ahoops_> 하얀거랑 빨간거요..
<samahui> 쩜이요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 보여요
<samahui> 아까 뜬거네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 화면 해상도 줄여놔서 몰랐네요
<samahui> ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 스크롤 하니 보이는 군요
<ahoops_> ctrl+R 눌러보실래요..
<samahui> 다시 불러와도
<ahoops_> 좀 걸리나요? 다시뜨는데요..
<samahui> 바로 뜨지는 않고
<samahui>  좀 거리네요
<samahui> 10여초 걸리는거 같아요
<ahoops_> 호곡..
<samahui> 근데 제가 채팅이랑 네이트 쓰려고 외부 무선랜 잡아서 쓰는거라
<samahui> 느릴 수 도 있어요
<samahui> 회사 내부선으로 못 쓰거든요
<ahoops_> 아뇨..
<samahui> ㅋ
<ahoops_> 역시 svg는 2만개 넘게 찍어내면 한계군요.
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 줌도 없는데..느리다니 흑.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 10여초니가
<ahoops_> 그거 하얀거나 빨간거 찍으면 사진들 나와요.
<samahui> 중간에 뜨는 사이에 뭔가 집어 넣고 백그라운드로 띄우면 느린거 숨길 수 있을지도 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 사각형 하나가..가로세로 10미터거든요.
<ahoops_> 그안에서 찍힌 사진들 카운팅해서 그라데이션 해놓은거에요.
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 글쿤요
<ahoops_> 클릭하면 찍힌사진들 호좁하게 아래에 나와요 ㅡㅡㅋ
<samahui> 이런식으로 서비스 페이지 만드시는건가요?
<ahoops_> 생각보다 비키니가 잘 없더라구요..쳇
<ahoops_> 지적도 가지고 오면..
<samahui> 속도에 대한 대책이 좀 필요하겠네요
<ahoops_> 아 지금 2만개넘게 찍혀서 그래요.
<samahui> 풍경은 좋네요
<ahoops_> 실제로는 오천개 미만일듯하니 문제없을것같아요.
<samahui> 전체를 한화면에 놓지말고
<samahui> 스크롤하게 일정부분... 접속자 위치정보로 그 위치 중심으로 보여주면 좀 더 나아질듯해요
<ahoops_> 쪼개서 상황에 맞게 불러오는 식이요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그게 났겠는데요
<samahui> 그리고 필요하면 확대 축소 할 수 있게요
<ahoops_> 그게 좀 애매하더라구요..
<samahui> 너무 느린것도 있지만 화면 자체가 자동으로 맞춰지지 않으니까
<samahui> 한눈에 딱 안들어와요
<samahui> 어차피 서비스는 폰으로 하신다면서요
<ahoops_> 아 지금 그건 관리용에요..
<ahoops_> 지적도 받아오면 실제로 그 지도가 어디에 있는지 확인할려구 사진이라도 보면서 클릭질해서 등록할려구요 ㅋ
<samahui> 아! ㅋ  그렇군요. 그래도 그렇게 일정분 중앙에 놓고 주변부는 백그라운드로 돌리면 좀더 리소스 관리에도 유리하고 속도도 좋아지니까 나을거 같은데용
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 뭐 암튼 하나하나 준비해 나가시는 군용
<ahoops_> 근데 구현이 좀 애매하더라구요..
<samahui> 잘되시길...
<ahoops_> 구글맵이나 다른 맵들보면 보통..
<ahoops_> 벡터데이터를 모아서 그걸 이미지..타일로 만들어서
<ahoops_> 어떤 기준으로 따다닥 불러들이자나요.
<ahoops_> 줌레벨마다 타일이미지들도 따로 준비되어져있구요..
<samahui> 보는 곳 이외에는 날려버리고 보는 곳만 그때그때 받아오죠
<ahoops_> 최대 불만이 뭐냐면요..타일로 작업치면..
<ahoops_> 인터랙티브한 인터페이스를 작성하기가 참 애매한것같아요.
<samahui> 레이어를 따로 줘야죠
<samahui> 화면 뿌리는건 뿌리는거고 인터페이스나 정보소스는 따로 뿌려주면 좀 나을거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 타일+벡터(레이어) 이렇게 가야하는데.
<ahoops_> 타일자체가 정적 이미지자나요.
<ahoops_> 동적이지 않아요.
<ahoops_> 그게 불만에요..
<samahui>  그거 방법이 있는데 가물가물하네요
<samahui> gis쪽 일한지 벌서 10년은 다되가니 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 언능 기억해내세요!
<samahui> 네비 만들때 구현 했던거거든요
<samahui> 지금 정신 상태로 안나올꺼예요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅜㅠ
<samahui> 제 서버도 지금 대충 세팅하고 설치할거 돌려놓고 노는 중인데요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 타일이 이미지라서 다이나믹하지 않아요. 칫.
<ahoops_> 인터랙티브하게 갈려면 벡터로만 가야하는데..
<ahoops_> 벡터로만하면 속도이슈가 발생하구.
<samahui> 썩어야죠
<ahoops_> 타일질해야하나 에흥.
<samahui> 타일질 해야 할 거 같습니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 에허.
<ahoops_> 태풍때문에..
<ahoops_> 이곳 동사무소? 구청정도 되겠군요.
<ahoops_> 전화가 안되요..
<ahoops_> 전기가 안들어와서 쭈욱 쉰다더군요.
<ahoops_> 아주 그냥 머리 아파요..
<samahui> 다들 쉬고 복구 작업에 투입되고 그럴거 같더군요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 근데 여기 부시장이..클럽오너라고 해서요.
<ahoops_> 종종 인사했었거든요.
<ahoops_> 그쪽으로 알아보고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 뭔..부시장이 클럽오너일줄은 꿈에도 몰랐네요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 어딜가나 인맥이 중요하군요
<ahoops_> 맨날 술묵고 노는 양반인줄알았더니만;; 이런 반전이 있을줄이야;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 원래 여유롭고 힘있어야 놀고 먹죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 근데 문제는요.
<ahoops_> 그 사람이 파워는 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 돈으로는 안통해요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 워낙부자라서요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 마음을 얻는 수 밖에 없군요. 잡아다 술먹여요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 지가 술먹을라고 클럽열어서 노는 사람인데 돈이 뭔소용이겠어요.
<ahoops_> 진짜 저런거 생각하면 전 뭐하고 살고있나..싶기도해요.
<ahoops_> samahui: 내비만들때 지도들 뿌려주자나요.
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 그 지도가 이미지에요?
<samahui> 지도 자체는 이미지죠
<ahoops_> 아니면 벡터에요?
<samahui> 이미지 뿌리고 위 자료나 정보들을 벡터로 뿌리는거죠
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 정적인건 이미지로 부리고 동적인 부분만 벡터로
<ahoops_> 천상 짬뽕이군요..
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 타일질은 피할수없는것인가요..
<ahoops_> 벡터로 다 처리하면 역시 속도가 문제고.에흥.
<samahui> 이게 클라이언트에 미리 이미지를 던져주고
<samahui> 서버에서 던져준 이미지에 데이터 뿌리는거죠
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 근데요.
<ahoops_> 비치같은경우요.
<samahui> 초기에는 서버에서 클라이언트로 데이터 전송해줄대 좌표 뿌리고 그 좌표에 다라서 화면성에서 지도를 그려서 벡터 방식이 다였어요
<ahoops_> 이게 맨날 밀물썰물이자나요..그것도 맨날 크기가 변하자나요.
<samahui> 긴디 그러면 너무 느리고 해서
<samahui> 요즘은 미리 이미지 뿌려주고 그위에 데이터만 벡터로 처리하죠
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 이걸 실시간으로 짠짠짠~ 비치크기를 딱 뿌리고 싶은데요.
<ahoops_> 즉 동적으로 뿌려주고 싶은거죠..
<ahoops_> 이러면 벡터인데..
<samahui> 걍 이미지는 일정하게 놓고 설물 밀물의 차이만 인식되게 하고 그 정도는 데이터로 표해는게 났지 않을까요?
<ahoops_> 인지하는데 큰 무리없을정도의 타협이 가능한 이미지를 준비해서 뿌려주자.
<samahui> 네
<ahoops_> 데탑이면 밀어붙이겠는데..
<ahoops_> 셀폰이나 태블릿들때문에.
<ahoops_> 타일로 반드시 가야만하는것인가요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 역시 데탑의 저주..
<ahoops_> 테스트를 해보니까 5000개까지는 괜찮더군요.
<samahui> 근데 서비스 자체가 프로그램 설치하는 방식이라기 보다는 다음이나 구글지도 처럼 웹자체에서 돌려줄 목적이면
<ahoops_> 줌까지해도 무리는 없는데.
<samahui> 이미지 위주로 가는겁니다
<samahui> 속도와 용량 땜시
<ahoops_> 대용량으로 가면 역시 벡터로는 한계가;;
<samahui> 대용량으로 가면 벡터로 가는건데 그럼 속도에서 한계가 오죠
<samahui> 속도를 살리려면 클라이언트에서 직접 처리하는 방식을 써야하는데요
<samahui> 그럼 결국 설치하는 프로그램으로 만들어야 하죠
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 그러면 네이티브자나요.
<ahoops_> 그건 안되구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네비 같은 경우 그래서 자체적으로 돌아가고 위치 정보만 받는거라 그렇게 표현이 가능한거고요
<ahoops_> 네비는 네이티브 어플이니 이미 데이터 다 준비되어져있고 필요한 정보만 살짝 받아서 처리해주면 무리없는 상황.
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<ahoops_> 근데 웹은 그게 안통하니..
<samahui> 마찬가지로 그렇게 처리하시려면 어플로 만들어서 뿌리는 수 밖에 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 용량 큰 어플이 되겠네요
<ahoops_> 타일로 러프하게 일단 쪼개보내주고..동적인것만 벡터로~
<samahui> 웹기반으로 가려면 이미지 위주로 가야죠
<ahoops_> 보통의 방법이 그정도인데!!
<samahui> 거기에 필요한 부분 그러니가 각 위치의 기상정보나 관광명소정보나 wifi가능지역등의 자료등 보여주는 부분만 벡터로 처리하면 되죠
<ahoops_> 싫어요싫어요.
<samahui> 나머지는 이미지로 쏴주고 간략화 하는 수 박에요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 섬이 대개 작은데 대개 건물도 밀집되어있어서 거참..
<ahoops_> 애매하네요..이게 ㅜ
<ahoops_> 오천개까진 그냥 밀어부치고
<ahoops_> 넘어가면 타일작업해야겟어요..
<samahui> 그래도 그냥 지도에 정보 제공하는 정도니 다행이죠
<samahui> GIS쪽 개발할대는
<ahoops_> 지도왁꾸를 픽스를 해야..유닛갯수를 다 알아내서 정책을 정하는데, 그게 안되니 막연하군요.
<samahui> 거리나 교통상황 교통수단에 따른 예상시간 예측하는 알고리즘만들고했던 기억이
<samahui> 지도 부터 빨리 구하세요
<ahoops_> 전기가..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 아! ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 서버 세팅 끝났네요
<ahoops_> 전화도 안터져요 밖에섬은요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 슬슬 자러가야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헉 전화도 아직 안터지는 건가요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 그래도 이렇게 인터넷이라도 가능해서 다행이네요
<ahoops_> 흑.
<ahoops_> 일단 주무세요..
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 막 궁금한거 있으면 종종 여쭐게요.
<samahui> 그럼 편히 쉬시고 다음에 뵈요
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^
<samahui> 넵
<ahoops_> 에일리언웨어의 저주~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그럼 전 가볼께요~~~
<samahui> 슝~~
<ahoops_> 네네
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 시스코 스위치 포트미러링 구성 해보신 분 계신가요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-21
<autowiz2015> 시스코 말고 다른건 해보긴 했는데 말이지요.
<autowiz2015> 메뉴얼 찾아보면서 낑낑대면서 했었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 매뉴얼에 설명이 잘 되어있어서 매뉴얼 보고 세팅은 잘 했는데요,
<Work^Seony> 이걸로 이제 어떻게 모니터링을 하겠다는건지 감이 잘 안와서요
<autowiz2015> 1번포트가 업링크이고
<Work^Seony> 기술지원팀에서 컴퓨터 한대에다 랜카드 2장 박아서 dedicated node로 만들어달라는데, 해본적이 없어서 감이 안오네요
<autowiz2015> 3~24번포트가 일반 포트인경우
<autowiz2015> 2번 포트에 1번포트에 대한 미러를 걸면 (tx,rx 선택적으로 걸수 있구요)
<autowiz2015> 2번 포트를 모니터링 컴 (빈 랜카드) 에 꼽은다음
<autowiz2015> 모니터 컴 2번 랜카드에 ip 아무거나 대충 설정하고(보통 10.0.0.1 정도)
<autowiz2015> wireshark 같은거 돌리면 전체 패킷이 다 보입니다.
<autowiz2015> 스위치1번 포트로 지나다니는 패킷이
<Work^Seony> 일단 미러는 both로 걸어놨거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 모니터링을 하겠다고 설정한 포트에다 케이블 꽂아서 그걸 서버에 꽂으면 되는 거에요?
<autowiz2015> 저는 그 작업할때 모니터링 머신이 윈도우즈 라서
<autowiz2015> dedicate 설정을 프로그램이 했는지 모르겠는데
<autowiz2015> 일단 선은 그냥 가져다 꼽으면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그것만 알면 되요. 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 매뉴얼 보니까, 모니터링하겠다고 설정하면 그 포트가 disabled 된다고 하길래 선을 꼽는건지 마는건지 감이 안왔거든요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침이니다.
<ahoops_> samahui: 어제 그 데이터가 10메가 좀 넘는데, 서버의 대역폭 자체가 10mbps라서 더 오래걸렸나봐요.
<ahoops_> 다운받는데 무조건 10초는 기다려야하는 상황..였네요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 시험패스 다시한번 축하드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 레벨 3개 중에서 제일 밑에껀데, 은근히 어렵더라구요.  이놈의 공부는 언제 끝나는지..
<samahui> 벌써 점심 시간이군요
<samahui> 하루가 후딱 지나가네요
<samahui> 점심 식사 맛있게들 하세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 어제 셤치느라 무쟈게 긴장했었던지, 오늘 아침에는 알람 울리기 30분 전부터 눈이 말똥말똥하게 떠지더라구요
<Work^Seony> 순간 늙었나 싶었습니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 휴대폰을 빌려왔는데요.
<ahoops_> 모바일 네트워크 버튼자체가 비활성화 되어있어서 클릭이 안되는군요.
<ahoops_> 그걸 딱 켜야..모바일 데이터를 쓸수있는데말이죠.
<ahoops_> 유심도 로드해왔고 모든게 완벽한데 왜 클릭질을 못하는건지 우울하군요.
<DarkCircle> 빌린데다 한번 물어보는게 어떨지 싶네요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 일부러 네트웍 못쓰게 하고 문자랑 통화만 되게 한건지도 (?)
<ahoops_> 그런것도 가능한건가요?
<ahoops_> 빌린친구는 컴맹이라 셀폰은 스마트폰인데, 통화밖에 안하는 친구라서 물어봐도 얻을수있는 정보가 없어요;;
<Markers> 저 여쭈어볼게 있는데요. 개발 하시면서 행정 관련 업무도 다 하시나요? 회사 다니시는분들 ''?
<Markers> 무슨 보고서 작성하고 계획서 작성하고 하는일이 왜 이렇게 벅차죠 -ㅁ-....
<DarkCircle> 흠 아니면 설정 메뉴에서 와이파이 꺼졌는지 확인해보시는게 어떨지 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 보고서 계획서는 기본소양이죠 (...)
<Markers> ....;
<DarkCircle> 보통 50페이지 쓰지 않나요?
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 와이파이는 꺼져있어요.
<DarkCircle> 셀룰러망 쓰시려는거죠?
<Markers> 출장 다녀온거 보고서 적고 계획서 적고 하는데 무슨 행정쪽에서 빠진 내용 채우라는 메일이 계속 쇄도 ...;
<ahoops_> 근처에 와이파이를 쓸수있는곳이 없어서, 모바일 데이터를 써야하는데 그걸 클릭을 해서 활성화 시켜야하는데, 클릭버튼자체가 비활성상태라서 문제에요.
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 네 맞아요.
<DarkCircle> 아 그거 잘 들어서 내용 채워줘야됩니다. 안그러면 출장 다니면서 법인카드 같은거 썼던 돈 다 뱉어야돼서 ..
<DarkCircle> 잠시마뇽.
<DarkCircle> ahoops_, 안드로이드 폰이죠?
<ahoops_> 네네
<ahoops_> 노트1이구요..4.1.2버전에요.
<DarkCircle> 메뉴버튼 누르면 system settings 가 있는데요
<DarkCircle> Wireless and network 가시면 More...인가 있어요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<DarkCircle> view more 이라덩가 여하튼
<ahoops_> 네..
<DarkCircle> 그걸 누르시면 wirelss and network settings 인가 있고 하단에 mobile networking 인가 있을건데
<DarkCircle> 거길 들어가보세요
<ahoops_> 비행기모드랑 모바일네트워크, 테더링등등해서 매뉴나와요.
<DarkCircle> 네 모바일 네트워크 들어가시면
<DarkCircle> 제일 위에 데이터 사용 체크하는 부분 있죠?
<ahoops_> 네 거기서 모바일 네트워크 누르면..
<DarkCircle> 로밍은 체크하시지 마시고요
<DarkCircle> 데이터 사용에 체크 되었는지만 확인해보세요
<ahoops_> 데이터 네트워크 설정~ 짠해서 그걸 클릭해야..
<ahoops_> 하는데..
<ahoops_> 문제는 그 버튼이 비활성에요 ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 더보기 -> 모바일네트워크 (<- disabled)??
<ahoops_> 클릭자체가 불가능하게 회색으로 되어있어요.
<ahoops_> 분명히 체크박스는 있는데 클릭은 disable 네.
<DarkCircle> 설정이 가능한게 거기 밖에 없는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 펌웨어 단에서 죽였나보네요
<DarkCircle> 아니면 따로 앱으로 막아놨을지도?
<LuHa> 통신사 네트워크에 연결이 안 되는걸 수 도 있어요
<LuHa> 유심이용해서 폰 바꿔서 부팅하면 연결이 애초에 안 되는 경우도 있더라구요
<DarkCircle> 3G 유심을 받았는데
<LuHa> 사용하던 유심인가요?
<DarkCircle> 데이터 네트워크를 사용하지 않는 유심을 받았다거나
<DarkCircle> ??
<LuHa> 유심도 계약(?)이 되어있어야 인증이되어서 연결이 될거예요
<DarkCircle> 제가 가지고 있는 동남아 유심은 10달러 내면 1기가 데이터 쓸 수 있는건데 ..
<ahoops_> 여기서 넘사벽에요 -.-;
<ahoops_> 무려 9000원어치나 로드해왔는데 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<DarkCircle> 그쵸?
<ahoops_> 데이터 네트워크를 다른폰에서는 같은 심으로 사용가능해요.
<ahoops_> 근데 이폰만 안되네요..
<LuHa> 음.. 그런거라면 폰 재부팅 몇번해보시고 안 되면 저도 잘... ^^;;
<DarkCircle> 그러면 내부에서 뭘 막아놨나보군요.
<DarkCircle> 호환이 안되는 폰이라거나 ..
<ahoops_> 펌웨어가 문제인가봐요.
<DarkCircle> 애초에 문제가 없다면
<ahoops_> 이게 바탕화면에 무슨 한문이 막 널려있고 그러네요..
<DarkCircle> 통신방식이 호환이 안돼서 연결이 안되는거일수도 있어요 .
<DarkCircle> 제한적으로 통화 문자만 된다거나 ..
<DarkCircle> 식으로.
<ahoops_> 망했어요~
<ahoops_> 펌웨어를 엎어야하나봐요..
<DarkCircle> 일단 흠 엎기전에 그게 지원이 제대로 되는 폰인지 확인을 해보는게 좋을거 같아요
<ahoops_> 문제는 펌웨어를 엎을려면 인터넷을 접속해서 다운을 받어야하는데, 그게 안되니;;
<ahoops_> 노트1이 한국에서 쓰던걸 이리 가져와서 쓰는거라서..
<DarkCircle> 지금 쓰시는 모바일 네트워크 회사가 어디예요?
<DarkCircle> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Mobile_phone_companies_of_the_Philippines
<ahoops_> 뭐가 안될수도 있겠다 싶어요.
<ahoops_> 노트1도 보니깐 통신사마다 조금씩 환경이 다른것같더라구요.
<ahoops_> smart bro에요.
<DarkCircle> LTE 기종인가요?
<ahoops_> 네네
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 안될 수도 있겠네요
<DarkCircle> LTE는 호환 안돼서 ..
<DarkCircle> 루하님 말씀 그대로네요
<ahoops_> 근데 노트1 다른거 가져온거는 LTE 여기서도 접속되요;
<ahoops_> 이폰만 이 난리에요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 펌웨어문제일려나봐요..
<DarkCircle> 똑같은 유심으로요?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<DarkCircle> 흠 ....
<ahoops_> 유심자체는 문제가 없는거죠...
<DarkCircle> 유심은 그냥 식별 ID예요.
<DarkCircle> 실질적인 연결은 기기에서 담당하는거구요
<DarkCircle> 할당 ID에 네트워크 서비스를 쓸 수 있느냐 없느냐를 일단 확인해보고자 하는거였고
<DarkCircle> 다른 노트 1에선 된다고 하셨네요. 맞죠?
<ahoops_> 네..
<DarkCircle> 그러면 일단 데이터네트워크를 쓸 수 있는 USIM 이네요.
<ahoops_> 네네 확실해요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 내릴 수 있는 결론이 두가진데
<ahoops_> LTE도 접속가능한 유심에요.
<DarkCircle> 일단 폰에 문제가 있는건 확실..
<ahoops_> 이폰이 문제인것같아요.
<DarkCircle> 1. 폰을 산 이후로 데이터 네트워크를 한번도 쓴 적이 없기에 그 전에 뭔가 막아놨을 가능성이 있다.
<DarkCircle> 2. 펌웨어가 꼬였을 가능성이 있음.
<ahoops_> 흐이그.
<DarkCircle> 원래 되는 폰인데 막았을 수도 있는 가능성을 보고 있고요
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드가 쓰다 보면 -.- 드물게 꼬여요
<ahoops_> 방에 펌웨어 다운로드를 얼마전에 받아놔서 밀어넣기만하면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 그러면
<DarkCircle> android sdk 받아다가 푸쉬해서 넣으세요
<DarkCircle> 구글 뒤지다보면 원복하는거 있습니다. 아 그전에 연락처 같은건 백업 다 해야 (...)
<ahoops_> 방에 전기가 안들어와서 데탑을 못켜서 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 이게 진짜..끝없는 악순환이네요.
<ahoops_> 용량이 많아요?
<DarkCircle> 프로그램이요?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우즈 기준 500메가 정도 돼요 맥이랑 리눅스는 바이너리 크기가 좀 작구요
<DarkCircle> (작아봐야 그리 큰 차이는 안남)
<ahoops_> 훌쩍.
<ahoops_> 포기네요;;
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금은 모바일에서 ?_?
<ahoops_> 500메가를 받을수있는 방법이 없어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지금 쓰는 머신은 어떤건가요?
<DarkCircle> 설마 데탑 아니고 안드로이드 같은거 들고 계시는건가 (...)
<ahoops_> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=13663 ttl=44 time=3517.659 ms
<ahoops_> Request timeout for icmp_seq 79203
<ahoops_> Request timeout for icmp_seq 79204
<ahoops_> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=13666 ttl=44 time=3184.189 ms
<ahoops_> Request timeout for icmp_seq 79206
<ahoops_> Request timeout for icmp_seq 79207
<ahoops_> Request timeout for icmp_seq 79208
<ahoops_> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=13669 ttl=44 time=4006.459 ms
<ahoops_> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=13671 ttl=44 time=3412.351 ms
<ahoops_> 랩탑인데요..네트웍이 이래요;;
<ahoops_> 500메가는 넘사벽;; ㅠ
<ipeter> 나른한 오후네요.
<bluedusk> 어 14.04에 wayland 들어가나요?
<ipeter> 질문드립니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 이클립스에서 어떤 메서드가 있는데
<ipeter> 그 메서드를 호출한 부분을 알아내는 단축키 아신느분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 조금 먼저 들어가겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 저녁 되세요.
<autowiz2015> 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요...
<autowiz2015> 어라 좋은 하루 되셨나요 가 맞겠군요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 ... 아니 오늘은 불금 확실히 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<autowiz2015> 오하요 데 고자이마스.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-22
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 오!!! FF!!
<razGon_web> Flaming Friday!!
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 간밤에 창수라는 영화 vip시사회가서 연예인들보고 같이 뒤풀이 잘리도 갔다왔더니 상당히 피곤하네요
<samahui> 거기다 다시 출근도 했었다는 ㅋ
<samahui> 일이 왼수라 술도 못먹고 억울하군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 야근의 폐혜죠.
<samahui> 오늘 출근도 해야되서 여친님이랑 일찍 와버렸어요
<samahui> 여친님 보내고 전 일하러 ㅋ
<samahui> 그리고 지금 이렇게 밤샘하고 있습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz2015> FF 하면 fast forward 라던가 firefox 라던가 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 새벽 5시까지 작업하고 여친님 출근 시켜드리고
<autowiz2015> 다시 사무실 와서 작업 중 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ FF면 파이널 판타지죠  ... ㅋㅋ회의 드가야겠네요. 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 저는 환자 없어서 상속자들 봐야겠습니다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기 혹시 씽크프리 오피스 서버 사용해보신적 있으신 분 계실까요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 금요일이네요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 한가지 여쭤봐도 될까요.
<ipeter> 집에 놋북(우분투)를 켜놨는데
<ipeter> ssh에서 포트번호 그런거 다 맞는데 왜 커넥션 fail이 뜰까요?
<ipeter> 웃기는거는 그 놋북으로 제 서버로 ssh는 된다는 것입니다.
<ipeter> 즉 ssh로 다른컴에는 붙는데, 직장에서는 그 그 놋북에는 ssh로 못붙네요.
<ipeter> 제가 뭘 놓치고 있는게 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 공유기 쓰시죠?
<Work^Seony> 니
<autowiz2015> 컴중에 노트북으로 ssh 접속이 되는경우도 있고 안되는경우도 있다고 말씀하시는게 맞으신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 놋북으로 붙는게 아예 안된다시네요
<autowiz2015> 뭐 공유기 nat 설정이겠죠뭐
<Work^Seony> 네.  아니면 dhcp 갱신됐거나...
<autowiz2015> 저는 좀 귀찮아도 공유기 dhcp 영역 수동지정하고
<autowiz2015> pc 도 ip 수동지정 하는경우가 많은거 같습니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 저는 아예 MAC 지정해서 써요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 빛의 속도
<ipeter> 마구마구 흡입하고 왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 퇴근합니다.  집에서 다시 접속할께요
<ipeter> 조심조심 들어가세요!
<samahui> 퇴근 조심히 잘하세요
<samahui> 저도 밥먹으러 갑니다. 오늘은 늦어서 맛집에 자리가 있을지 모르겠네요
<ipeter> 맛있게 드세요!
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 mpi 설정에 관해서 아시는분 계신가요? mpiexec를 사용해야되는데 설치는 한거 같은데 사용할려고 들면 invaild no port 라고 떠서 아직 설정 자체를 다 하지 못해서 나오는 오류 같은데 아시는분 있나 싶어서용 'ㅅ'...
<autowiz2015> 아고 저도 몰라서 -_-;;
<Haz3> 하이~
<Seony> 어서오세요
<Haz3> 덥고 졸립네.. =.=
<Markers> 다들 오늘 불타는 금요일이라서 조용하군여 'ㅅ'/
<ipeter> 배고프네요.
<ipeter> 집에가는 길에 맥주 몇병 사들고 들어가려구요.
<suiz> hi
<suiz> 계십니까
<suiz> 으잉?
<Markers> 계십니다 'ㅅ'/
<suiz> 와우
<suiz> 시간좀 있으세요?
<Markers> 데이트 신청 안 받습니다/// 응?
<Seony> suiz: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<suiz> ㄷㄷ
<suiz> 아파치 설치와 관련해서 죄송한데 도움좀 받을수있겠습니까?
<Markers> 혹시 undefined symbols for architecture x86_64 이런 에러는 64비트 라이브러리가 없어서 나오는 문제일까요 -_-?
<Markers> 곧장 질문 던지세용 'ㅁ'/ 도움을 받을수 있을지는 모르겟지만 아시는분들은 대답해 주실거임.
<Seony> Markers: 아마도요.  그거 검색하면 왠지 바로 나올듯 싶은데요
<suiz> 아.. apache 2.4버젼을 소스로 컴파일해서 설치했습니다.   iptable stop 해버렸고.. httpd.conf 에 servername 에 아이피주소. 192.168.0.55 해두었고...   집에 공유기를 쓰는데 iptime n6004입니다.  포트 포워딩 메뉴들어가서 80포트 21포트 22포트 를 192.168.0.55 쪽으로 열여주었구요...   지금 회사인데   ssh 로접속해서.. 아파치를 설치 완료한상태입니ë‹
<Markers> opencv 라이브러리 사용하고 있는데 다른 몇몇 함수들은 잘 동작하는데 몇가지 함수들만 사용하면 저런 에러를 뿜어대서 찾아보니 링커 문제라고는 하는데 정확하게 어디가 잘못 된거지는 모르겟고...
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 아음
<suiz> 죄송합니다;
<DarkCircle> 혹시 EUC-KR?
<suiz> 저말씀이신가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 저 메시지요
<suiz> 안보이시나요?
<Seony> suiz: http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/2013-11-21-21-48-47.png
<suiz> 헉 죄송합니다;;; 다시 적어볼께요
<ipeter> 헉. ipeter저도 보이네요!
<ipeter> 그냥 신기해서 말해봤습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 죄송해요.
<suiz> apache2.4버젼을 소스로 컴파일해서 설치했습니다. iptable stop 해보았고 httpd.conf 에 servername 에 아이피주소 192.168.0.55 해두었고 집에 공유기 n6004 에 포트포워딩 메뉴에들어가서 80포트 21포트 22포트 를 192.168.0.55 에 열어주었습니다. 지금회사인데 정상적으로 ssh 접속해서 설정중에있구요 아파치를 설치완료한상태입니다. 집 아이피 211
<ipeter> 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다.
<suiz> selinux 도 disable로도 했습니다. 아파치 외부접속이 안되는중입니다.
<Seony> selinux라고 하시는거 보니까 우분투는 아닌가보네요.
<suiz> 아.. 맞습니다. centos 입니다
<Seony> centos나 우분투나 거기서 거기긴한데, 설정파일이 좀 나눠져있거든요..
<suiz> 넵
<Seony> 음... 근데, 뭐가 문제인 거에요?
<Seony> 질문이 짤린거 같은데요
<suiz> 쩔렸나요?
<suiz> 웹서버가 외부접속이안됩니다
<Seony> 아파치를 설치완료한상태입니다. 집 아이피 211  까지만 나와있어요
<Seony> 내부에서는 되구요?
<suiz> 집아이피 211.x.x.x. 로접속하면 연결이안됩니다.
<suiz> 그건 확인못해봤는데
<Seony> ssh는 되는거죠?
<suiz> 터미널에서 wget http://아이피/index.html 하니까
<suiz> 다운로드됩니다
<suiz> ssh접속 잘됩니다.
<Seony> 음... 그러면 아파치는 잘 돌아가고 있다는 얘기네요
<suiz> iptable 에 80포트랑 8080 포트 추가해줬다가 그래도 안되서 그냥 stop시켜놨구요
<Seony> 공유기 문제일 것 같은데요.
<Seony> iptables -L 하면 뭐라고 나와요?
<Seony> 아마 세가지 항목에서 policy ACCEPT라고 떠야할 거에요
<suiz> dk
<suiz> 지금 chain input (policy ACCEPT) 가 3개
<suiz> 있씁니다
<suiz> INPUT FORWARD OUTPUT
<suiz> stop 시켜놔서 방화벽 안돌아가는거같은데요
<Seony> 그러면, netstat -ltnp  하면, 0.0.0.0:80 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 나오구요?
<Seony> 네.  방화벽 켜져있는지 확인하려고 그런 거에요
<suiz> 0.0.0.0:22 0.0.0.0:*
<suiz> 127.0.0.1:25 0.0.0.0:*
<suiz> ::::22 :::*
<suiz> ::1:25 :::* 요렇내요
<Seony> 0.0.0.0:80은 없구요?
<suiz> 다 listen 입니다
<suiz> 그런거같내요;
<Seony> 그 명령어를 지금 아파치 돌리는 서버에서 하신거 맞아요?
<suiz> 맞습니다;
<Seony> 뭔가 이상한데요
<Seony> 아파치는 안떠있는데, wget은 작동이 된다는게 말이 안되거든요
<suiz> 억
<Seony> 그러면, service apache2 status 하시면요?
<suiz> 지금은 안되내요;
<suiz> wget 되거든요;
<suiz> 그건 안떠요
<suiz> apache2 가머냐는식으로
<suiz> wget지금 안되요
<ahoops_> -_-;;
<ahoops_> 다들 고생이 많으십니다~
<Seony> 해석을 하지마시고 그냥 메시지를 여기다 붙여주세요
<Seony> ahoops_: 혹시 pdftk 써보신적 있으세요?
<ahoops_> 첨듣는건데요 ㅜ
<suiz> 첨들어보내요 ㅎ;;;
<Seony> ahoops_: PDF 다루는 툴인데, 공란 채워넣는 PDF파일에 명령어로 텍스트를 채워넣어서 저장할 수 있는 툴이거든요
<Seony> 사용법이 어려워서..
<suiz> netstat -atp | grep httpd
<Seony> suiz: 아... 레드햇 계열은 apache2가 아니라 httpd인가보네요
<suiz> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.55:http           *:*                         LISTEN      1769/httpd
<suiz> 이렇게 나와요
<Seony> centos가 없어서 제가 제대로 확인을 못해드리겠네요
<Seony> 이름이 다를거라고는 생각도 못했네
<suiz> 그렇군요..
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 프로세스 떠있는거 확인해보시고, 다 이상 없으면 traceroute로 확인해보시는 방법 밖에 없을 거 같은데요
<suiz> 음.. 그게 뭔지를 모릅니다
<Seony> 외부에서 tracepath ip주소 하시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 무슨 명령어인지는 구글링 해보시구요..
<Seony> 간단한거라 별로 어렵지 않아요
<suiz> 이렇게나오내요
<suiz> 1: send failed
<suiz> resume : pmtu 65535
<Seony> 아... ssh가 된다고 하셨죠.  그러면 tracepath는 안해도 되겠네요.
<Seony> nmap이라는 패키지를 설치하시고, nmap -p80 ip주소 해보세요
<Seony> 그러면 웹 포트가 열려잇는지 닫혀있는지 확인해줄 거에요
<Seony> 서버에서 하지마시고, 외부에서 하세요
<suiz> Starting Nmap 4.11 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2013-11-22 17:11 KST Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0 Nmap finished: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.001 seconds
<suiz> 이렇게나오내요
<suiz> 외부에서했습니다.
<Seony> 저 메시지는 외부에서 아예 접근이 안된다고 나오는건데, ssh가 된다니 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 그게
<suiz> centos 설치할때 자동으로 ssh가 설치가되어있는거같던데요
<suiz> 그냥 포트포워딩만 해주니 외부에서 접속이 되었구요
<Seony> 그게 아니라 nmap에서 Host seems down이라고 뜨면, 그런 주소에 서버가 없다는 의미거든요...
<suiz> 컹
<suiz> 아그냥 소스설치 포기하고.. yum으로 해버릴까..ㅡㅜ
<Seony> 실습하시려고 소스설치 하신 거에요?
<Seony> 요즘 소스설치하는데는 왠만하면 없을 거에요..
<Darkcircle_mba> 냐음
<suiz> 네 ㅜㅜ
<Darkcircle_mba> 이미 배포판에서 다 제공하고 있는데 소스설치하라는게 웃기긴 하죠.
<Darkcircle_mba> 그리고 웬만하면 CentOS/RHEL보다는 그냥 우분투 서버 쓰세요
<Darkcircle_mba> 최신버전 딜리버리도 빠르고 사후 지원은 포럼에서 다 이루어지고
<Seony> 요즘은 하드웨어 성능이 충분히 좋아서, 굳이 소스 뜯어서 수정해서 쓸 정도는 아니죠...
<Darkcircle_mba> 굳이 컴파일 할 필요가 없습니다.
<Seony> 업그레이드도 편하고..
<Seony> 플러그인 설치도 편하고..
<Darkcircle_mba> 컴파일은 정말 최신버전이 저장소에서 안나와서 빨리 최신버전을 도입해야 (무슨 이유에서든) 하는 경우에나 컴파일하는거지
<Seony> 저도 레드햇은 별로에요... yum도 맘에 안들고..
<Darkcircle_mba> 컴파일하도록 만드는 배포판이 잘못하는거 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 울 사수 왈, 우분투처럼 편한거 놔두고 뭐하러 골치아프게 레드햇 쓰냐고... ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 오늘 그나저나 페북에 누가 댓글로 올려놨던데 apt-auto 인가
<Darkcircle_mba> 니뽕애들이 레드햇쓰더군요 ㅋㅋ 메뉴얼 잘되어 있는데다 검증까지 되어 있는 거라고 (는 개뿔)
<Darkcircle_mba> 시대에 뒤떨어진 츤~한긋들 =3
<Seony> ㅋㅋ  근데 울나라도 아직 레드햇 계열 많이 쓰잖아요
<Seony> 아직까지 서버=레드햇(CentOS) 고정관념 못벗어난 사람들 많던데요
<Darkcircle_mba> 울나라 레드햇 계열을 쓰는 이유는 보니까 업글이 필요없거나 다른 배포판을 다룰줄 모른다거나 ..
<suiz> ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 오늘 CentOS 10년차 서버엔지니어 한명한테 apt-auto로 공돌이를 두번 갈아죽일 수 있다고 드립쳤더니 억울해함
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅋㅋㅋ
<suiz> 전 그런게 아니라 어쩌다보니 centos하게되었어요..
<Darkcircle_mba> 학교에선 CentOS 가르치겠죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 서자룡님이나 이런분들이 워낙 책을 하도 잘 써주셔서 ... 교재로도 손색이 없으니
<Seony> 옜날에 서자룡님 책 유명햇었죠 ㅋ
<suiz> 그거 지금 구할려고하는데
<Seony> 제가 거기 사이트에서 하도 활동을 열심히 하니까, 책도 한 권 주시던데요
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 가져다 써도 문제 없을 정도 (라지만 요새는 릴리즈가 너무 빨라서 시대를 뒤따라가지 못함 (...))
<suiz> 그책 이 1부인쇄 이후에는
<suiz> 더이상 인쇄하지 않았더라구요...
<Darkcircle_mba> 서자룡님 이전에 유명했던게 슈퍼유저 코리아 리눅스 실무 바이블
<suiz> 대부분이 3년전책이나...
<Darkcircle_mba> 두꺼운거 두개가 한셋트 ㅋㅋ
<suiz> 그거 구하고싶은데...
<suiz> 서점에 잘없고 인터넷으로 사야할가봐요
<Seony> 그 한국 리눅스 유저그룹 회장이라는 분... 태용이 행님이 쓰신 책 이후로는 레드햇 계열 책은 더 이상 안나오는거 같던데요
<Darkcircle_mba> CentOS 실무 바이블이라고 있긴 한데
<Darkcircle_mba> 좀 오래된 책이예요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 오래됐다 쳐도 사서 "참고" 목적으로 보는건 나쁘지 않다고 생각함
<Darkcircle_mba> 용도 내용정리가 잘 되어 있어서 말이죠.
<Darkcircle_mba> 서버를 구축하면 "이런걸 할 수 있다" 정도 .
<Seony> 그렇죠
<Seony> 근데, 사실 중요한 건 개념을 잡는 게 중요한 거 같아요
<Darkcircle_mba> 네 왜써야 하는지 어떻게 돌아가는지 이런 기초적인 부분이요
<Seony> 서버를 설치하고 세팅하는 건 아주 쉬운거고, 서버-클라이언트라는 일종의 네트워킹 개념부터 이해를 해야죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 리눅스란 운영체제가 어떻게 뭘 바탕으로 만들어졌는지에 대한 기본 개념을 망각한다면 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 뭘 배워야 하는지 모르고 그냥 APM 구축하고 웹 페이지 띄워서 점수따는 이런식의 야매 과목이 판을 칠듯
<Seony> 저는 정말 서버 관리자라는 직업이 리눅스만 잘하면 되는줄 알았거든요
<Seony> 근데 현실은 아니더라구요
<Darkcircle_mba> 네 서버 건드리다 보면 -_- 후 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 말로 하면 입이 아프고 귀찮고 힘듦 ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일단 제일 중요한게 네트워킹... ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 너무 얘기가 많아서 ..
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 어렸을쩍에 아무생각없이 내뱉었던게
<Darkcircle_mba> 리눅스 오픈소스로 취업하고 싶어요
<Darkcircle_mba> 이거였는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 현실을 잘 알면 (...응?...)
<Darkcircle_mba> 그래서 뭘 할건데? 에 대답을 못하게 됨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> "리눅스만 잘하면 되는 직업" = 그냥 리눅스 배포판 회사
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 배포판 프로젝트에 있던 분 하나가 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 부요 리눅스 하다 오신분이 있는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 거짓말 안하고 소스코드 뜯어다가 패치까지 만들어서 바이너리로 만들고 패키징을 ...
<Seony> 헐
<Darkcircle_mba>  src.rpm 인가를 받아서
<Darkcircle_mba> 빌드를 하는데 수시로 뻑나는 의존성 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 커스터마이징 때문에 그랬다더군요
<Seony> 무쟈게 스트레스 받으셨겠군요
<Seony> 원래 커스터마이징이라는게 제일 어렵고 힘들죠
<Darkcircle_mba> 결국 etri에 부요 프로젝트 넘기고 회사가 폭파됨 (..)
<Seony> 근데 울나라에서는 배포판 사업 힘들거 같아요
<Darkcircle_mba> 필요있는 기능 넣는다고 무턱대고 빌드 시작했다가
<Seony> 아직 소프트웨어 인식이...
<Darkcircle_mba> 라이브러리에 멘붕하는 경우가 많죠 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 네 소프트웨어는 그냥 찍어내면 되는거 아니냐 그드립 치는 분들이 많아서
<Darkcircle_mba> 이나라에선 소프트웨어쪽 사업같은걸 할려면
<Darkcircle_mba> 매니지먼트쪽 뇌를 개조해야됨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컴 회사면 높으신 분들부터 전부 프로그래머 출신으로만 뽑아야해요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭘 알아야 대화가 통하지 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그렇게 한 업체가 ncsoft랑 이런업체 ... 별로 없죠 사실
<suiz> 아참 그런데.. httpd.conf 안에 severname 에 내부아이피 적어줘야하나요? 아니면 원ip를 적어줘야하나요?
<Seony> 저희는 보스가 컴퓨터 전공했거든요.  그래서 레이어 2 스위치, 3 스위치, 프로토콜 이런 얘기하면 다 이해하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> nhn 같은데가 윗단 임원이 MBA인가 ... MS도 그렇게 했다가 회사 말아먹었 ... nhn은 그나마 확실히 잘하고 있는게 니즈파악이랑 트렌드분석 이런게 끝내주는 수준이라 ..
<Seony> suiz: 보통은 상관없어요.
<Darkcircle_mba> SI 라면
<Darkcircle_mba> 사실 다 알고 있어야 - -;
<Darkcircle_mba> 일본 가면 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 그거 다 적으면 취업 못하더라구요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Darkcircle_mba> 이력서에 한줄 쓴거만큼 연봉이 올라가서
<Darkcircle_mba> 우리나라 SI가 우리나라에서 연봉 3500이면
<Darkcircle_mba> 거기가서 똑같은 스펙으로 일한다 치면
<Darkcircle_mba> 단가가 8000~1억까지도 튐
<Darkcircle_mba> 그래서 감당 못한다고 이력서에 적는거 다 지우고 딸랑 서너줄로 압축
<Darkcircle_mba> 그리고 인건비를 비슷하게 책정 ㄱ-
<Seony> 헐~ 그러니 다들 한국 뜰려고 하는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 니뽕은 돈 적게 주는 대신 워크로드 덜어줄께 이거고요
<Darkcircle_mba> 돈을 적게 준다기보단 흠
<Darkcircle_mba> 돈을 비슷하게 받는대신 일의 양이 줄어드는거죠 .
<Seony> 그것도 나쁘진 않네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 야근을 하는 경우도 있지만 우리나라처럼 며칠밤동안 잠 못자고 이런건 안하더라구요
<Darkcircle_mba> 우리나라는 진짜 무슨 사람을 짐승으로 만드는거도 아니고 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 외쿸 애들 데려다 시키면 바로 나갈듯 -.-
<Seony> 법이 약해서 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 독일처럼 주당 40시간인가 초과하면 그 이후부터는 무조건 급여 2배 쳐주고, 이행 안하면 사업자 벌금 때리고 그래야되요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 일단 정치권에 있는 사람들 부터가 빠가인 경우가 많아서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이렇게 되면 직원이 일 안할것 같죠?  오히려 반대에요.  왜냐면요,
<Darkcircle_mba> 그 사람들 과거 이력을 보면 일부는 무슨 업체 사장 이기도 했으니 ..
<Seony> 고용주 입장에서는 짧은 시간에 최대한 효율적인 사람을 뽑게 되고, 그런 사람이 되려면 결국 남들보다 뛰어나야하거든요
<Seony> 그래서 조낸 노력하게 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그쵸 주어진 시간안에 일을 줬는데 못하면 그냥 내일 모레 이런게 아니니
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 Fail로 남는거니까 ..
<Seony> 네.  그런 직장이라면 누구나 다 꿈꾸는 곳이니까, 그런 직원은 단칼에 잘라도 사람은 쉽게 뽑을 수 있죠
<Seony> 게다가 또 그런데서 살아남으려면 죽어라 노력을... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저처럼 집에 와서도 책가방 들고 도서관 가는 인생으로...
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle_mba> 다른건 모르겠는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 저녁시간만은 좀 가족과 지내도록 보장하는게 필요해요 특히 한국에서는.
<Darkcircle_mba> 그거 도입한 회사가 또 얼마 안됨 -.- ..
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<suiz> 윽 안되는이유를 모르겠내요.ㅡㅜ
<samahui> 저녁 맛나게 드시고 즐거운 금요일 저녁들 보내세요
<samahui> 저도 저녁먹으러 갑니다 ~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-23
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 뭐하세요.
<ahoops_> 오늘 토욜이고 다들 쉬시나봐요. 조용하군요.
<ahoops_> 한국 쌀쌀하다는데..동치미 한사발 마시고 싶군요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 퇴근 전입니다
<ahoops_> 퇴근하지마세요.
<ahoops_> 걍 일하세요.
<ahoops_> 저 오늘 심심해요. 놀아주세요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 코딩이나 해야지.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 와이프 내년에 학교간다길래, 학비 면제 신청서 쓰고있었어요
<Work^Seony> 슬슬 퇴근할 때가...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님.
<ahoops_> 저 맥북에서 소리가 안나요.
<ahoops_> 버튼눌르고 해도 반응이 없네요.
<ahoops_> 소리나게해주세요
<autowiz2015> 작업 및 장애처리하는 토요일 ㅎㅋㅎㅋ
<ahoops_> itunes가 없으면 애플제품은 써먹기 힘든건가요.
<ahoops_> 전 너무나 itunes가 어려워서 절대로 아이폰에서 노래안듣고 살아왔는데요.
<ahoops_> usb 테더링때문에 드라이버를 설치해야하는데 itunes안에 있어서 설치를 꼭해야하는군요.
<ahoops_> 자유도가 0에 가까운듯..
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 블로그 테러를 당했습니다......
<sungyo> kimsg1984.tistory.com
<autowiz2015> 누가요 감히 누가 그랬습니까
<sungyo> 모르겠어요.
<sungyo> http://kimsg1984.tistory.com
<sungyo> 제 블로그를 성인 사이트로 강제링크 시켜버렸어요.
<autowiz2015> 와우
<autowiz2015> 누군가에게 원한이라도 사신건가요?
<sungyo> 이런건 어떻게 한거일까요? 패스워드가 노출 된 것일까요?
<F__> xss
<autowiz2015> 제눈도 좀 테러 당한거 같습니다.
<sungyo> 원한보다는 '광고' 목적이 더 높아보이는데..
<sungyo> 이런건 추적이 안될까요?
<autowiz2015> 추적이야 뭐 서버나 네트워크 장비단에서 접속기록이라던가 찾아보는 수 밖에 없겠지요.
<sungyo> 이런 것은 어느쪽에 신고를 넣어야 할까요?
<autowiz2015> 사이버 수사대 밖에 없지 않나요?
<autowiz2015> 잘 몰라서요
<DarkCircle> 제가 해봤는데
<DarkCircle> 해도 잡힐 확률 반도 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 특히 누가 그랬는지 물증이 확실하지 않은 상황에선 더더욱 그렇죠.
<autowiz2015> 해보셨다는건 테러쪽?? 하하
<autowiz2015> 첫줄에
<autowiz2015> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;url=http://camboza.com"> 이렇게 들어가 있는데
<autowiz2015> 서버가 째로 털린경우인지 개인 페이지만 변조된건지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 서버가 통째로 털렸다면
<DarkCircle> 저 계정과 동일 또는 비슷한 위치에 있는 페이지 조차도 같이 리다이렉팅이 되어야 하는데
<sungyo> 보면 '다음'쪽에 비슷한 글들이 많이 올라와있어요.
<DarkCircle> 장담할 수 있는 상황은 아니군요
<sungyo> https://www.google.co.kr/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%EC%97%AC%EC%84%B1%ED%99%94%EC%83%81%EC%B1%84%ED%8C%85&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=baCQUpCKIZGtkgXX8YDAAg
<DarkCircle> 저 결과로 개연성을 판단할 수 있는건 아닙미 ...
<sungyo> 써버가 통째로 털렸던지, 아님 계정이 노출됬던지 어느쪽이든 누군가가 악의로 블로그쪽 데이터에 접근한거 같아요.
<sungyo> 음 그런가요. ㅡ,.ㅡa
<autowiz2015> 우선 복구부터 하시지요
<sungyo> 글을 좀 어딘가에 담아놓고 싶어서 고민중이였어요.
<autowiz2015> 제기억이 맞으면
<autowiz2015> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 이 부분이
<autowiz2015> IIS 에서 넣어주는 부분인데 그 보다 앞서 글자가 있다는게 신기해보이네요 . 뭐 제가 잘못알고 있을수도 있구요.
<DarkCircle> 음 IIS에서 넣어주는 부분은 아니고요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 SGML 호환 도큐먼트 타입 정의부입니다.
<DarkCircle> 저게 밸리데이션 때문에 넣은건데 문서가 html이 아니라 엄격하게는 xhtml 호환이라 저게 들어간것.
<autowiz2015> 아 그렇군요 .
<DarkCircle> 요새도 저런 줄을 넣는지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 티스토리가 워낙 만들어진지 오래돼서 ... 옛날코드 그대로 있는듯
<DarkCircle> <![CDATA ]> 라니. .. 오랜만에 보네요
<DarkCircle> XML 다룰때 잠깐 썼었는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 HTML 코드를 보니까 이상한 부분이 하나가 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 의문점 해결 (끄덕)
<sungyo> 그런데 저렇게 앞부분에 refresh가 선언되게 할 수도 있는건가요?
<sungyo> 정상적인 문서편집과정을 통해서요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 보기엔 저 사이트 복구 안될거 같습니다. 그냥 운영자한테 메일을 보내서 체크하라고 푸쉬넣으시는게
<DarkCircle> 정상적인 과정이라도 저 영역은 애초에 접근이 안되죠
<DarkCircle> 퓌옹이 아까 xss 공격이라고 하셨는데 그게 맞을 수도 있심
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho, 퍽
<autowiz2015> 보통 저 선언을 서버단에서 하고 난 다음에 index.jsp 등을 넣는걸로 알거든요
<sungyo> 그러네요. 글을 지워도 복구는 안되네요.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 이미 저 윗단은 백엔드에서 정해진 상태고 프론엔드에서는 스타일시트랑 동적 오브젝트 정의를 덧씌워나오죠
<DarkCircle> 서버를 일시적으로 메인터넌스 모드로 돌리고 긴급점검 휘둘르는 방법 말고는 없을거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 계정 보안이 취약한건지 구조자체가 취약한건지 분석하는데 시간이 걸릴테니
<sungyo> 살다가 재미있는 일도 겪어보네요.
<DarkCircle> 전 그 짓을 연구실 서버에 당해봐서요 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 윈도 서버에 gnuwin32 얹어놓고 sed+awk 스크립트 만들어서 악성코드 없애느라고 혼났습니다. ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그런건 추적이 안되나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 추적이 안되기 때문에 그냥 구멍을 메웁니다.
<sungyo> 그렇군요...ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아니면 아싸리 결함덩어리 솔루션을 데이터만 싹 백업하고 갈아엎어버리거나 ...
<sungyo> 제꺼만 그런가봐요. 다른 사람도 그랬으면 트윗에 올라올텐데 조용한에ㅛ..
<DarkCircle> 일단 이슈를 올려보시는게 (...)
<autowiz2015> 배가 고픕니다. -_-;;
<sungyo> 다음측에 이멜을 넣기는 했는데, 다른 곳에도 올려볼까요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 페이스북에도 올려볼까요?
<autowiz2015> 자칫하면 음란채팅 사이트 광고하는 형색이 될 수 도 있을거 같습니다만 하핫 (진정 농담입니다.)
<autowiz2015> 스토리지에서 스토리지로 350 기가넘기는 작업했는데 파일이 좀 많이 많아서 그런지 12시간 넘게 걸리네요
<sungyo> 스토리지간 연결은 어떻게 하셨어요? lan으로 하신건가요?
<sungyo> ftp로 700기가 넘겨보면.....한 2~3일씩 걸리더라구요.
<autowiz2015> 한서버에 로컬 das 로 두대에요, 서버랑 기존 스토리지는 10년 쯤 된보이긴 했습니다만 ㅎ
<autowiz2015> 한 사이트는 hang 을 멈춰버려서
<autowiz2015> 제 허락도 없이 버튼눌러서 껏다 키더니
<autowiz2015> 부팅안되니까 , newfs 로 / 파티션을 시원하게 날려버렸네요
<autowiz2015> (핑계는 이렇습니다. 장애복구 매뉴얼을 웹으로 검색하다보니 newfs 로 날리고 테입에서 다시 붓는다는 글을 봤다고 -_-;;)
<sungyo> 이야기만으로도 시원해요....*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<autowiz2015> 아주 속이 시원한게 아니라 , 머리속이 쏴 해 지더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<autowiz2015> 5일만에 집에 가는듯 합니다 .드디어 퇴근 ^^
<jaip> 헉
<jaip> 5일만에..
<jaip> autowiz2015 대단하십니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-24
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 잠이 안와서 일하러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 주말에 열심히 운동하고 지쳐야 정상인데 비와 다리 부상으로 토요일만 운동하고 어제 계속 잤더니 잠이 안오는 군요
<samahui> 억지로 자느니 미리미리 일이나 좀 해두고 여유롭게 하루를 보내야 겠어요
<ahoops_> 좋은새벽입니다 -_-
<samahui> 밤세 거세게 비가 내리더니 바람도 심하네요
<samahui> 오늘도 화이팅!! 즐거운 하루 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-17
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되시고 행복한 일주일 되세요~~
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니당.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jason_kr> hi~ Good Potato:
<jason_kr> 헐~ gold 오타 good 이 되어 버렸네. 쩝
<Bluedusk_> 국모닝
<Bluedusk__> 아무도 없군요..
<Bluedusk__> 월욜일이라 그런가.;
<jason_kr> no
<jason_kr> oi
<jason_kr> o/
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  ㅇ_ㅇ0/
<jason_kr> ヽ(゜∇゜)ノ Eeeeyyyy sexy laaaaaadyyyy
<jason_kr> ヘ(￣ー￣ヘ) Op (ノ￣ー￣)ノ Op (〜￣▽￣)〜 Op 〜(￣△￣〜) Op
<jason_kr> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ Oppan Gangnam Style
<jason_kr> ヾ(⌐■_■)ノ♪
<Bluedusk__> 음
 * jason_kr 두리번 두리번 ('-' ) (._. ) (o_o) ( ._.) ( '-') looking around
<Bluedusk__> btrfs 을 이용한 ubuntu 백업?
<jason_kr> 그거 일전에 누가 추천한 거 아뇨?
<Bluedusk__> 몰러요
<Bluedusk__> 담달에 저거 주제로 발표?
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  님 콜?
<jason_kr> 오호~ 아뇨, 난...안되오~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk__> 아아
<Bluedusk__> 뭐 그럼 어쩔수 없죠
<Bluedusk__> dr이크옹이 없넹
<jason_kr> 일전에 보니...일은 주로 .sh 로 해도 되나보죠?
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  아뇨.. 제가 게을러서..
<Bluedusk_> 원래 제가 해야 하는일을
<Bluedusk_> 스크립으로 짜버리는거죠
<Bluedusk_> 그리고 공지해서 이거 쓰시고 저 귀찮게 하지 마세요..
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 그런??
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  옹
<LYUSO_THINK> 빙글빙글
<jason_kr> 아~ 글쿤요.
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  저 먼저 퇴근할까요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 쫌 따 봐여~~~
<Bluedusk_> 아니요
<Bluedusk_> 저 사실 좀 심각하게 고민주이에요
<Bluedusk_> 중
<Bluedusk_> 탈퇴해야 하나.;
<jason_kr> 어디서요?
<Bluedusk_> 회사?
<jason_kr> 헐~
<jason_kr> 그 과장님은 어떻게 하구요? ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 그 과장님은 누군데요?
<Bluedusk_> 엊그제 저희회사 기획팀 과장님이요?
<jason_kr> 예.
<Bluedusk_> 그분은 뭐 잘 다니시겠죠.;
<jason_kr> 그 분은 어떻게 하라고...ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> -_-?
<Bluedusk_> 그분 소개시켜드려요?
<Bluedusk_> 장태희 실장이 맘에 들어라 하는거 같긴 하던데
<jason_kr> 딸 같은 사람 소개을 내가 소개 받아서 머하라구요, 버럭
<Bluedusk_> 딸바보 놀이 하시면 돼죠
<Bluedusk_> 요즘 유행인거 같던데요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 딸바보 놀이..;
<Bluedusk_> 딸 코스프레 시키는 덕후 아빠 놀이도 있던데.;
<jason_kr> 하하하
<Bluedusk_> 담달에 12월인가요?
<Bluedusk_> 연말이니 발표 하나 해야겠네요
<Bluedusk_> dra이크옹 만나면 이야기 해봐야겠어요
<Bluedusk_> 제가 발표할만한 쉬운 주제로.;
<jason_kr> 예에~ ㅋㅋㅋ 나도?
<Bluedusk_> 오
<Bluedusk_> 하시면
<Bluedusk_> 좋아라 할듯?
<jason_kr> 그쵸!!!!
<jason_kr> 시간, 주제?
<Bluedusk_> ㅇ_ㅇ
<Bluedusk_> 주제 : 대한민국에서 딸바보로 사는법?
<Bluedusk_> 0% 확률로 여자 꼬시기 성공하는법?
<Bluedusk_> 아.. 퇴근하려고 하니 이상한 소리만 해데네요. ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 선약 있우?
<Bluedusk_> 네? 저요?
<Bluedusk_> 끝나고 종로3가 가서 사람들 만나야해요..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 예...
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> 그럼 ㄴ오늘 저녁밥은 내가 산거요
<Bluedusk_> ...
<jason_kr> 그러니 담엔 Bluedusk_:가 사요.
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 뭔가
<Bluedusk_> 이상해요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> anyone?
<pchero_work> al
<pchero_work> me
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 귿 모우닝!! 쌀쌀하네요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 아주 싸늘합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 다들 감기 조심하세요~
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝??
<jason_kr> hi~
<Bluedusk_> 엌
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  님 올만이네요
<jason_kr> 무척 방갑습니다. ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 순간 dusT로 봤다는....쩝. ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 살다보면 그럴수도 있죠
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  이해할 수 있어요
<Bluedusk_> 점심은 어케 하나요??
<jason_kr> 머 어찌어찌 추진해 봐야죠~ 따끈한 국물이 생각나네요. ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 네네
<Bluedusk_> 식사 맛나게 하셔요
<jason_kr> U 2 and All
<Bluedusk_> u2는 밴드 이름 아닌가요?
<Bluedusk_> with or without you
<jason_kr> 몰라여~ ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> >>i
<Bluedusk_> 저도 여자 만나러 나갈래요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 만날 여자가 없다는건 함정이지만..;
<jason_kr> 식당 가서 여자 들 옆에 앉아요. ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 부산 광안리 해수욕작에 가면 포장마차에서 포장마차아줌시가 부킹해줘요. 부산관광가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 쌀쌀해서 그런가 따스한 국물요리가 땡기는 점심이군요
<samahui_WS> 다들 점심 맛나게 따스하고 푸짐하게 드시고 오세요~~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<monos> jason_kr: 님 식사하셨어요?
<jason_kr> 네, 근데 춥네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 바람이 불어서
<monos> 조금 춥넹
<jason_kr> ㅇㅇ
<monos> 바람이 안 불면 별로 안 추울거 같은데요
<jason_kr> 하하하
<monos> 로드벨런싱 인가 되는 OS 혹시 jason_kr님 아시는거 있으세요?
<jason_kr> qos , 아뇨. 아는 게 없어요. 쓸 필요가 없어서...
<monos> 네
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> 저는 로드벨런싱이 먼지도 몰랐는데 최근에 처음알았네요
<monos> yemharc: 님 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 로드밸런싱은 돈 잡아먹는 괴물이죠
<yemharc> 안하면 돈 더 들지만 (...)
<jason_kr> hi~ yemharc
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> yemharc: 님 나스에 랜포트 2개 달린 나스나 컴퓨터 사용해보셨어요?
<monos> 랜포트2개 달린 나스에 1개는 WAN에 연결하고 하나는 LAN에 연결하면
<monos> 바로 WAN이 작동할까요?
<monos> 공유기 거치지 않고 바로 WAN에 직접 연결
<yemharc> nas가 공유기 기능이 있냐 없냐에 따라 달라지겠죠
<yemharc> 어차피 nas는 공유기 확장판일 뿐이고
<yemharc> 거기서 단가 낮추다 보니 route 기능이 빠진거니까
<yemharc> 요샌 그냥 통합형 제품도 많고요
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2451819&cate1=862&cate2=32621&cate3=32682&cate4=0
<monos> 이 제품 알아보고 있는데요
<monos> 제가 원하는 기능이 다 있는거 같아요
<monos> WOL USB3.0
<monos> 2.0클릭이라 빠를거 같기도 하고
<yemharc> 이걸 무슨 용도로 쓰시려구요;;
<monos> 가정용 서버요
<monos> 집에 컴퓨터가 3대인데요
<monos> 4대
<monos> 안쓰는거 1대
<monos> 총4대 인데요 자료가 여기저기 막 있어서 쓸때 없이 컴퓨터를 켜야 할때가 많아요
<yemharc> 이건 공유기처럼 쓰는 물건은 아닌데요
<yemharc> 랜이 2개 꽂히는건 단순히 트래픽 제어를 위한거 뿐이고
<yemharc> 이거 성능을 끌어낼려면 공유기도 좋은거 쓰셔야겠고
<yemharc> 뭣보다 제가 보기엔 아무리 봐도 가정용으로는 배꼽이 더 크네요
<monos> T3004로는 안될까요?
<yemharc> 컴에 데이터가 뭐 얼마나 있어서 그러시는지 모르겠네요
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1438642&cate1=863&cate2=895&cate3=16024&cate4=0
<yemharc> 모으면 2테라 넘나요?
<monos> 제가쓰는 공유기에요
<monos> 데스크탑에 있는 자료가 3테라에요
<monos> 리눅스 자료들은 700메가 정도 되네요
<monos> 리눅스 데스크탑에 있는 자료 700메가
<monos> 그리고 리눅스 서버에 1테라
<monos> 4.7정도 되네요?
<yemharc> 저 제품이 하드 덱만 4개 들어가는데
<yemharc> 어차피 하드는 별매란 말이죠
<monos> 네
<monos> 가격이 비싸요
<monos> 하드는 2테라 3개 구매 하고
<monos> 2테라 집에 있는거 1개 사용해서
<monos> 8테라 사용할려구요
<yemharc> 그럼 단순 계산해도 저거 40만에 2테라 하드 3개 해서 24만원
<yemharc> 차라리 하드덱 2개 정도인 일반 나스 산 다음에
<monos> 자작나스 하나 만드는게 이득일까요?
<yemharc> 6테라 하드를 붙이겠습니다
<yemharc> 나스를 뭘로 자체제작 하시려구요
<monos> J1900이요
<monos> 베이트레일
<samahui_> 집에서 자료 공유하는 정도면 그냥 일반적인 나스써도 충분하실거 같은데요
<samahui_> 너무 느린놈만 아니라면 쓸만하실거예요
<monos> samahui_: 님이 주신 컴퓨터 포트가 작아서
<yemharc> http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=nas&no=6766
<monos> 포트2개라서 하드 500기가 2개 물림
<yemharc> 이거 말하시나보네요
<monos> 네
<monos> yemharc: 네 그거에요
<yemharc> 이건 그냥 PC로 보이는데요;;
<monos> 네 PC인데 여기다가 리눅스 깔고 하드 많이 물려서 소프트웨어 레이드 0번 시켜서 사용
<monos> 이건 좋은방법이 아니죠?
<samahui_> 포트여러개인 나스를 살돈이면 하드대용량으로 구입하는게 더 났지 않을까 싶네요
<yemharc> 전력 소모량에서 타협이 가능하다면 무관합니다
<yemharc> 22~23 정도 먹는다니까
<yemharc>  시중에 있는 나스랑 큰 차이는 아니네요
<yemharc> 여튼 제 생각엔 기본 전송속도랑 지원기능 충족하는 나스 싼걸 사고
<monos> samahui_: 님 대용량 하드 사는거도 좋은방법인데요 SATA2 최대 2TB 이에요?
<yemharc> 대용량 하드를 붙이는게 나아보입니다
<monos> SATA2 포트에서 최대용량이 몇TB까지 되는거에요?
<samahui_> 그게 사타버젼차이는 보통 속도 차이죠
<yemharc> 사타2는 3테라까지 제품 나온 다음
<yemharc> 사타3로 넘어갔고요
<samahui_> 용량은 보드에서 인식가능한 정도를 봐야죠
<yemharc> 지금은 6테라까지 있고
<samahui_> 지금 구입하신다면 가격적 메리트는 3테라가 가장 좋아보입니다
<yemharc> uEFI 사용하는 보드라면 다 인식 가능합니다
<monos> UEFI보드가 아닌데요
<yemharc> 나스에 다신다면서요
<monos> 나스안 사마휘님이 주신컴에 대용량 달아볼까 ㅅ다시 생각중
<monos> GA-81945GMMFY-RH
<monos> 보드에요
<samahui_> 용량은 인식할꺼 같은데요
<samahui_> 3테라 구입하시는게 가장 좋아보이네요
<samahui_> 전 잠시 일하러
<yemharc> 바이오스 업뎃하면 가능하겠네요
<monos> 바이오스 F2로 업데이트 했어요
<monos> yemharc: 님 그런대 어떻게 아셨어요?
<yemharc> '
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 뭘요
<monos> yemharc: 바이오스 업데이트 하면 가능한지? 어떻게 아셨는지 궁금하네요
<yemharc> 검색하면 나오잖아요;;
<monos> 홈페이지 디져보고 있는데 잘모르겠네요
<monos> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2292#manual
<yemharc> 모델명 보면
<yemharc> GA 81945 GMMF Y RH 로 뜯어지니까요
<yemharc> 결국 크게보면 GA 81945 전체 모델군에서
<yemharc> GMMF 지역생산에 Y 버전 RH(하드웨어 리비전)된 녀석이니까
<yemharc> GA-81945군 바이오스 업뎃 최종일자를 확인하면 되겠죠
<monos> 바이오스는 최신으로 업데이트 했어요
<monos> 그런데 몇테라 까지 되는지 확인을 못했어요
<razGon_MINILA> aviary photo editor가 무료로 풀렸습니다.
<yemharc> monos: 일단 인식해서 부팅만 가능해지면
<yemharc> GPT 포맷하면 다 됩니다
<yemharc> 보통 윈도7 이상이면 다 인식해요
<monos> yemharc: 네 몇 테라 까지 인식 되는지 정보가 확실해야 구매를 결정 할수 있어서요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까
<yemharc> bios의 문제는 너무 큰 하드는 아예 인식을 못하는게 문제지
<yemharc> 일단 인식해서 mbr 읽어들여 부팅이 가능해지면
<yemharc> 그 이후는 OS영역이에요
<monos> 네
<monos> 가격이 2TB가 가장 살만하네요
<yemharc> 윈도는 7-64bit 이면 다 인식하고요
<yemharc> 2테라가 8만대
<yemharc> 3테라가 10만대
<monos> 3TB부터 가격 확 오르네요
<yemharc> 정도로 비슷해요
<monos> 4TB는 더 오르네요
<samahui_TP> 지금 가격대비로 보면 3T가 가장 이상적이죠
<yemharc> 제조업체도 먹고 살아야죠 (웃음)
<yemharc> samahui_TP: 근데 컴퓨터로 먹고사는 사람들은 홀수로 떨어지면 안절부절 못하는 나쁜 버릇이..........
<monos> 3TB 2개 지르면 20만원 나스 하나 사는 돈이네요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<monos> 그런데 10만원 넘네요
<samahui_TP> 20만원 나스사면 추가로 또 하드사야되는되요
<monos> 12만원
<yemharc> 하드내장형 나스는 별로 없어요
<samahui_TP> 활용도나 금액적으로도 그냥 하드 새로 사는게 젤 났죠
<monos> 나스용은 더 비싸네요
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2227475&cate1=861&cate2=877&cate3=17942&cate4=0
<monos> 24시간 틀어 둔다고 해서 나스용 꼭 살필요는 없죠?
<samahui_TP> 전문적으로 서버운영하는데 쓰는 하드예요
<samahui_TP> 일반적으로 꼭 그거 쓸 필요가 없죠
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1740407&cate1=861&cate2=877&cate3=17942&cate4=0
<monos> 이런거 사서 고장만 안나면 오래 쓰고 싶네요
<yemharc> 구글도 초창기에 일반PC로 잘 먹고 살았습니다
<yemharc> 걱정 마세요
<yemharc> 일있어서 나가볼게요
<samahui_TP> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1534023&cate1=861&cate2=877&cate3=977&cate4=0
<PotatoGim> ddddd/exit
<samahui_TP> 왜 리퍼를 알아보셨어요? 거기다 그린몬스터라뇨.
<samahui_TP> 하드는 무조건 리퍼 쓰지마세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 아까보니 하드 그거말고
<samahui_TP> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1534023&cate1=861&cate2=877&cate3=977&cate4=0
<samahui_TP> 요거 사세요
<samahui_TP> 그린몬스터보다 났고 무엇보다 리퍼라뇨
<samahui_TP> 몇만원차이면 리퍼 사지마세요
<samahui_TP> 고장위험이 그만큼 높으면서 AS기간도 짧아요
<monos> 네
<monos> 그런데 7200RPM이면 소음이 많이 있지 않을까요?
<monos> 전 조용한게 좋은데요
<monos> 파워랑 하드가 컴퓨터 푸품중에 제일 시끄럽던데
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 2TB + 3TB 레이드 0하면 어떻게 되는지 아세요?
<tatsuo> 용량이 서로 다른 하드는 레이드 0으로 묶을 수 없어요
<tatsuo> 레이드 1은 컨트롤러에 따라 가끔 묶이는 경우가 있습니다. 그 경우 물론 둘중 작은쪽으로 잡히구요
<samahui_TP> 용량이 같아야 가능... 벌써 대답해셨네요
<monos> 네
<monos> tatsuo: 님 5400rpm이랑 7200rpm이랑 두개는 레이드 되나요?
<tatsuo> 네 그건 상관없어요 용량 같으면요
<monos> 네
<tatsuo> 근데 물론... 좋지 않겠죠
<monos> 그럼 속도는 낮은쪽으로 따라 가요?
<tatsuo> 레이드 0이면 각각 따로 놀거구요
<monos> 네
<monos> 레이드 0할거에요
<tatsuo> 레이드 1이면 낮은쪽으로 따라가겠죠
<tatsuo> 네
<monos> 우분투로 소프트웨어 레이드 0 할거에요
<tatsuo> 아........ 화이팅요...
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 혹시 wol기능을 활용할려고 하는데요
<monos> ssh로 접속해 poweroff를 눌러서 끄는데요 이걸
<monos> 안드로이드 어플로 만들수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> 시게이트고 웬디고 둘다 3테라 이상은 구립니다.
<DarkCircle> 5만원 더 들어가더라도 히타치 정도는 돼야 ...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 리퍼만 피하라고 골라드린거예요
<samahui_TP> 가격적으로다가 저렴하거든요
<samahui_TP> 리퍼 고르셨더라고요
<monos> 그렇게 구린가요?
<samahui_TP> 전 다시 회의
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 시게이트가 ...
<DarkCircle> 불량율이 가장 높은 브랜드거든요.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<monos> 시게이트 2TB있는데 소리가 좀 커요
<monos> 저두 하나 쓰고 있음
<DarkCircle> 소리가 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 뻑이 나요.
<monos> 속도는 괜찮은데 소리가
<monos> 레이드 0 쓰면 뻑날 확률이 더 높아지겠네요?
<DarkCircle> 장시간 돌리다가 어느날부터 인식을 안합니다
<DarkCircle> 레이드 쓰신다면 0은 피하시고 ...
<monos> 안되는뎅
<DarkCircle> 시게이트는 더더욱 쓰시지 마시고
<monos> 이런
<DarkCircle> 웬디  쓰시려면 블루계열로 ..
<DarkCircle> 비용이 더 들어가더라도 히타치 하드를 쓰시는게 좋습니다.
<monos> 레드나 블루 블랙은 가격이 비싸요
<DarkCircle> 레드는 뻑 잘 나고요
<DarkCircle> 블랙은 성능은 좋은데 블루보다 고장율이 약간 높아요
<monos> 24시간 돌려서 바꿀때 까지 2-3년 돌릴예정이에요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 웬디는 무조건 블루...
<DarkCircle> 제가 거의 무정전 상태에서 서버 가동중인데
<monos> 2TB도 시게이트 구리죠?
<DarkCircle> 웬디 블루 안정적입니다. 그린은 성능이 비교적 떨어지고요
<DarkCircle> 그린은 사무용으로 쓴다면 참 좋거든요. 증권가라든지 일반 오피스...
<monos> 나스용
<DarkCircle> 나스용이면 웬디블루 or 히타치
<monos> 토렌트+데이트 저장 가정용컴들 공유
<DarkCircle> 그러면 더더욱.
<DarkCircle> 막말로 2~3년이 아니라 2년 돌리다 뻑이 날 수도 있는게 하드인데
<DarkCircle> 하드 뻑나면 총알 바로 투입하실 수 있나요?
<monos> 하드 수명 다 할때 까지 돌릴예정
<DarkCircle> 아마 가격면에선 고만고만할건데
<monos> 아니요
<DarkCircle> 비싼건 비싼 이유가 있어요.
<monos> 그냥 2테라  2개 살까봐요
<DarkCircle> IBM 서버에는 HGST 씁니다.
<monos> 3테라 2개살려고 했는데
<DarkCircle> RAID 돌리시려면 물리 12테라쯤 부터 돌리시는게 ...
<DarkCircle>  3*4.
<monos> 포트가 2개 밖에 없어요
<tatsuo> 다크서클님 최소 히타치 직원
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<tatsuo> ....죄송합니다...ㅋㅋ
<monos> 하드 포트가 2포트에요
<monos> 레이드 0 이랑 1 밖에 안되요
<DarkCircle> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/175089-who-makes-the-most-reliable-hard-drives
<DarkCircle> 대충 이런거만 봐도 딱 나오는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 그나마 웬디가 고만고만하게 낫다는게 하드디스크로서 갖춰야 할 최소한의 안정성을 만족하기 때문이죠.
<monos> 시게이트는 4TB넘어가야 안정성이 괜찮은건가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 저거도 겨우 충족한거구요. 보편적으로 시게이트가 안정성이 뛰어나지 않죠.
<DarkCircle> 안정성이 겨우 턱걸이 수준이니 일반 개인 데스크톱용(데이터 저장용 아님) 아닌 이상 시게이트는 안쓰는게 좋습니다.
<monos> 히타치가 제일 좋은 브랜드네요
<DarkCircle> 옛날 수백 기가대쯤에는 히타치는 똥이었어요. 오히려 타브랜드 제품이 IBM에 납품되었죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런데 테라대 진입 시점부터 히타치에서 IBM으로 하드디스크를 납품하면서 상황은 반전(...)
<tatsuo> 그게 ... IBM의 하드디스크 사업부를 히타치가 인수하면서 그렇게 된거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 맞아요. 그런데 이게 크크크 좀 뭔가 복잡한데 .. 히타치 경영권은 우습게도
<DarkCircle> WD에 있습니다(응?)
<tatsuo> 스토리지 사업에서 히타치가 꽤 선전하는 이유도 거기에 있다고 봐요
<tatsuo> 아무래도 자기네가 만든 하드이니 자기네 스토리지에서 잘 돌아갈 수 밖에....
<monos> 모험으로 싸구려 중고로 시게이트 하나 사서
<monos> 내가 가진거랑 해서 2개 돌려보고 하나 죽으면 한개 더 살돈은 되네요
<monos> 역시 돈이 문제네요 돈 벌러가야 겠네요
<monos> 여유돈 30-50만원 만들때 까지 일해야 할듯하네요
<tatsuo> 근데... 그걸 왜 하시는거에요?
<tatsuo> 그냥 취미?
<monos> 집에 컴퓨터들 자료 공유 + 토렌트 자료 24시간 공유 할려고요
<monos> 컴퓨터 3대 있는데 이것들을 자료가 여기저기 분산되어 있어서
<monos> 자료 있는 컴퓨터들을 자꾸 껏다가 켜야 하니깐요 불편해서요
<monos> 자료만 한컴퓨터 다 모아서 나스 처럼 사용할려고 합니다.
<monos> tatsuo: 님 그런용도로 쓸만한가요?
<tatsuo> ....글쎄요... 저는 그런거 안해봐서....
<tatsuo> 컴퓨터가 3대나 있으시다니... 엄청나네요
<tatsuo> 저는 노트북 한개가 전재산인데
<jason_kr> tatsuo: 여기 체널에 오랫만에 왔죠??
<jason_kr> 반갑습니다.
<tatsuo> 저... 알아보시는 분이 안계실거 같은데...
<tatsuo> 안녕하세요... 분명히 오랜만에 뵙긴 하네요
<jason_kr> 예, 닉=또이름 을 기억합니다.
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,   안녕하세요 저도 오랫만에..;
<Bluedusk_> (__)
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_: 뉘~신지?
<tatsuo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ..ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> .....
<tatsuo> 잠시... 자리좀 옮겨서 다시 접속 하겠습니다
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<jason_kr> 귿 모우닝!! 막 출근하셨?
<pchero_work> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ 방금 커피 한잔 타서 자리에 왔어요
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 저는 내일 새벽에 오겠습니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_:  야근하세요?
<monos> 철야네요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<monos> samahui_: 님 고생이 많으세요
<samahui_> 그간 좀 속편하게 보내서요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 스스로 발밑을 좀 파냈죠
<samahui_> 밀린일 하는거예요
<monos> 쉬엄쉬엄하세요
<samahui_> monos님은 집이신가요?
<samahui_> 네
<monos> 몸 안상하게요
<monos> 네
<monos> 저는 집이에요
<samahui_> 편히 쉬세요
<samahui_> 전 후딱하고 늦게라도 들어가봐야죠ㅎ
<monos> samahui_: 님은 이제 아빠니깐 자기 몸관리 해야 되요
<tatsuo> 두분의 대화를 보고 있자니 뭔가 훈훈하네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 아빠라 더 혹사해야되요
<samahui_> 그래야 아기와 아내가 편안해집니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ ;;
<monos> tatsuo: 님 혹시 버철 박스 가상 OS까는거 사용해보셨어요?
<tatsuo> 네... 한 8년전에;;
<monos> 윈도우 oS에 가상으로 우분투 깔았는데요 그래픽카드는 어떻게 잡아야 하는지 영모르겠네요
<tatsuo> 버박은 잘 기억안나는데
<tatsuo> vmware같은 경우에
<monos> vmware
<monos> 네
<tatsuo> vmware-tools를 설치하라고 하거든요
<tatsuo> 그거 깔고나면 드라이버 다 올라와요
<tatsuo> 버박도 비슷할거에요
<monos> 그렇쿤ㅇ뇨
<monos> 버박도 있을거 같네요 찾아봐야 겠네요 감사합니다.
<samahui_> 버박 그냥 자체 버박드라이버로 잡힐건데요
<samahui_> 혹 해상도 조절이 안되시면 게스트확장 설치해보세요
<samahui_> 버박은 게스트확장이라고 드라이버 지원해주는 패키지가 있어요
<samahui_> 전 다시 일하러 잠수합니다
<autowiz> 출장복귀 했슴다 ㅠㅠ 이제 잔업 처리 고고싱
<monos> autowiz: 님 수고하셨습니다.
<monos> 고생많으셨겠네요
<autowiz> 고생반 재미반 이렇지요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 꾿꾿한 오즈 님.
<jason_kr> 오즈...
<tatsuo> 오토위즈 형님
<tatsuo> 저 움트에요 잘 지내셨어요?
<jason_kr> 음.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 자수? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 으유~ 무심한 사람.
<tatsuo> 저 닷네임 다닐때... 2008년인가? 한번 뵙고
<autowiz> 오오 움트 오랜만이야~~~ ♡
<jason_kr> 오즈는 일 바빠서...못 나올 수도 있...ㅇㅇㅇ
<tatsuo> 그 이후로 연락도 거의 못하고 ㅋㅋ
<tatsuo> 요즘 어떻게 지내세요?
<autowiz> 그러게 보고싶으네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오즈, 움트트움트를 기억하시는 구나~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 자주 생각은 했는데 막상 만나긴 힘든 -_-;; 미안해
<tatsuo> 형님이랑 강남에서 닭갈비 먹은게 마지막 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아마도 ...
<jason_kr> 움트~ 있쟎요...오즈 나랑 지금까지 술먹었다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ   ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> 아니에요 ㅠㅠ;; 제가 먼저 연락 드렸어야 하는데 죄송해요 ㅠㅠ;
<tatsuo> 헉ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<tatsuo> 저도좀 불러주시지...ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 나 빼고 둘이 강남에서 술 먹었? 콱!
<autowiz> 요즘은 어디서 일해?
<tatsuo> 형님 요즘 어디 계세요?
<tatsuo> 저 지금은... 신도림에요
<autowiz> 나는 가산
<tatsuo> 아~~ 가갑네요
<jason_kr> 컹~
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<tatsuo> 지금 집이 신도림역 바로 근처에요
<jason_kr> 가깝기만 해? ㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 아휴~
<autowiz> 일은 할만 하고?
<jason_kr> 되게 반갑네.
<umttumt> 아... 뭐 그냥 그래요...
<umttumt> 저 그동안 진짜 말도 못해요...
<umttumt> 여러가지 힘든일이 엄청 많았어요
<jason_kr> 그럼 말하지 마오~ ^^
<umttumt> ㅠㅠ;;ㅋㅋ넵
<jason_kr> 만나서 해요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 제순님 오늘은 늦게 들어가시네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조만간에 보자고 전화번호는
<jason_kr> 눼~ ㅋ
<autowiz> 010-4211-2359 라는
<umttumt> 010 6894 2224에요
<umttumt> 형님 시간 괜찮으실때 연락한번 주세요
<umttumt> 제가 퇴근길에 한번 들를게요
<autowiz> 전번 그대로네 ㅎㅎ
<umttumt> 아 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 퇴근은 칼퇴?
<umttumt> 혁중이형 아직 irc자주 들어와요?
<jason_kr> 호형호제 하는 사이인줄은 몰랐네.
<umttumt> 네 ㅋㅋ 뭐 거의 칼퇴해요
<autowiz> 티니 방 안들어간지 너무 오래 되서 잘 모르겠어
<umttumt> 아~~~ 무슨일 있으셨어요?
<autowiz> 재작년인가 나도 irc 좀 끊고 살았던거 같아
<umttumt> 아~ 그러셨구나...
<autowiz> 그러면서 잘 안가게되서 ^^
<umttumt> ㅎㅎ 아무튼 오랜만에 뵈서 너무 반가워요
<autowiz> 그러게 좀 진작 전화라도 할껄 그랬다 미안하이
<umttumt> 아니에요 ㅠㅠ 제가 죄송해요...
<autowiz> 일주일 5일 출근?
<umttumt> 네 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~~ 좋은데
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 닷네임 그만두고.. 좀 여러가지 하다가 잘 안되서 해외로 도피했다가 다시 한국온지는 얼마 안됐어요
<autowiz> 나는 일주일 7일 출근인데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 헐ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 아~ 더 기억난다. 닷네임...하니까. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 가끔은 3일 4일 출근일 때도 있고 히히
<umttumt> 요즘은 어떤일 하세요>
<umttumt> ?
<umttumt> 요즘도 시스템쪽 하세요?
<jason_kr> 대 대답 : 예
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 주특기는 서버인데
<autowiz> 요즘 우리회사가 웃기는게
<umttumt> ㅋㅋ 역시...
<autowiz> 백본도 , DB 도 전부 나한테 온다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 아 ㅋㅋ 역시 고수 ㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 실력은 어디 가지 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 고수면 고생안하고 대충 처리하고 살지... 실력없어서 시간으로 때우니 힘들다는
<umttumt> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 지금은 좀 살만해졌어?
<umttumt> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 요즘은 좀 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 너는 무슨일해?
<umttumt> 저야 뭐 맨날 똑같죠 ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> IDC에요
<autowiz> 그렇군 ㅎㅎ
<umttumt> 아.. 요즘은 시스템은 거의 안하고 네트웍 위주로 해요
<autowiz> 둘다 잼있지 ... ㅎㅎ
<umttumt> 형님 요즘 뭔가 재밌는것좀 없으세요/ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ccie 나 따볼까?
<autowiz> open stack 공부도 하고싶고
<autowiz> 움트도 만나고 싶고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 으아~ ccie
<umttumt> ㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 가까운시일내에 ㅋㅋ 얼른 한번 뵈요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 응응 ^^
<umttumt> jason님 시간 괜찮으시면 같이 한번 어떠세요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 난 말 나온 날 봐요. 다음에 약속 정하믄 힘들어서....예컨데, 지금?
<jason_kr> 또는 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 목/금요일날 상암동 뭐 일정있다는데....아직 시간은 몰라요
<umttumt> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ 목금에 상암동에 한번 가봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 어디 일정이에요?
<jason_kr> 내 연락 받으면 연락 주께요.
<umttumt> 근데 혹시 지금 상암동에 계시분중에 제가 아시는분은 안계시겠죠..?
<umttumt> 제가 아는분은 안계시겠죠?
<jason_kr> 구글 헤커톤에서 우분투 포럼으로 연락이 왔어요.
<jason_kr> 움트 박준석 님이...근무중인데...상암동인지는 몰라요.
<umttumt> 아~ 그렇군요....
<umttumt> 이거 너무 채널 대화가.. 저희만의 대화가 되어버렸네요... 죄송스럽게
<jason_kr> 전혀~
<autowiz> 뭐 사람도 별로 없는 시간인데 뭐 어때요
<umttumt> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<umttumt> 근데 여기 프리노드는 원래 이렇게 인원이 적은가요?
<jason_kr> 12년도에 30명 넘었었죠. <--- 여기 까지~
<umttumt> 아 ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> hanric는 지금 몇분정도 계실까요?
<jason_kr> 26
<jason_kr> 한아얄씨, 많을 땐 80?
<umttumt> 아... 여전하네요
<umttumt> 희안하게 늘지도 줄지도 않는것 같네요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> jason_kr: 님 혹시 버박 우분투 14.04에서 엔비디아 그래픽카드 잡는방법 아세요?
<jason_kr> 자동으로 잡힌다는 것 뿐, 따로 잡는 법은 몰라요
<samahui_> 버박은 그냥 버박드라이버로 잡혀요
<monos> samahui_: 님 혹시 그거 확인하는 방법을 모르겠네요
<monos> 동영상 파일 재생해도 너무 끊기고 잔상 생기고 우분투 컴피즈도 안먹히고
<samahui_> 게스트확장 깔아주세요
<monos> 가상OS로 멀 해볼려고 해도 다 잘안되네요
<monos> 게스트 확장은 깔았어요
<jason_kr> 내가 게스트 확장 설치하라고 몇 일 전에 몇 번 말씀 했는데...
<monos> vlc플레이어로 동영상 재생하면 끊겨요
<autowiz> 3D 가속 기능은 켰나요?
<samahui_> 설정다시한번 보세요
<umttumt> monos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/454820/ubuntu-virtualbox-display-driver 이게 도움이 되실까요? 아래 보니 youtube 링크도 있네요
<autowiz> 윈됴에서 vbox 로 리눅 돌리시는건가요?
<umttumt> 아마 그러신것 같아요
<umttumt> 저는 그런거 안해본지가... 벌써 몇년인지...
<umttumt> 저는 이제 제 노트북도 서비스센터 가서 고쳐요...
<autowiz> 저도 최근들에 점점 취미생활할 시간이 없어지네요 업무 보는데만도 지쳐서
<monos> autowiz: 네 맞아요 윈도우에서 버박으로 우분트 깔았어요
<umttumt> Visual Studio Community 2013이 무료로 배포되나보네요
<umttumt> 밤이 깊었네요...
<autowiz> 그렇네요
<umttumt> 저 요즘 루비 하는데... 재밌어요
<autowiz> 루비통?
<pchero_work> 루비..
<pchero_work> 우리 팀장님이 그러시더라구요
<pchero_work> "블랙 매직" -_-;
<umttumt> .......
<umttumt> 근데 루비 진짜 재밌어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 함 배워봐야겠음
<monos> 루비가 먼지도 모르는 1인
<umttumt> 루비라면 뭐든 가능할것 같은 착각이 들어요
<umttumt> .....
<autowiz> 지난달쯤인가
<autowiz> 쉘스크립트로다가
<umttumt> bash shell요?
<autowiz> 방화벽 포트 tx rx 바이트를 * (별표) 이용해서
<autowiz> cli 화면에 그래프 그리는 스크립을 하루에 걸쳐서 만들었어요 (응 bash 로)
<autowiz> 근데 문제가 ㅠㅠ 속도가 너무 느림 ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> bash shell script로 그래프를 그리시다니.... 역시 초고수....
<umttumt> 엄청나네요... 그걸 쉘스크립트로 ㄷㄷ;;
<umttumt> 충격과 공포...
<autowiz> 알고리즘 수정해서 속도는 5배정도 빨라졌는데 그래도 살짝 불편할정도..
<umttumt> 호환성 짱이겠네요;;;
<umttumt> 방화벽은 iptables인가요?
<autowiz> 그게 호환성이 문제가 좀 있을지도 ifconfig 에서 결과를 가져가는데
<umttumt> grep과 awk가 수도없이 출동 했겠네요;;
<autowiz> os 마다 ifconfig 결과가 다를수도 있으니
<umttumt> 아아 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> expr 이 난무하지 ㅎㅎ
<umttumt> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ expr
<autowiz> 그거때문에 느린듯
<jason_kr> expr = regx ?
<jason_kr> regex ?
<jason_kr> != 이군요.
<autowiz> csh 로 잘 짜면 속도가 2~3배정도 빨라질지도 모르겠네요 , 요즘 csh 스크립트 종종 볼때가 있는데 계산쪽에서는 좋더군요
<umttumt> csh가 진짜 빠르긴 빠른거 같아요
<jason_kr> umttumt: 혹 atie 연락 되요?
<umttumt> 아뇨.... 아티에님 뵌지 오래됐네요...
<jason_kr> 국내에 없죠?
<umttumt> 소문으로는... 아마 그러신것 같아요
<jason_kr> 예~
<jason_kr> 차대협님은 알려나~ 모르겠네요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 차대협님이 알려나~ 모르겠네요. ㅎ
<umttumt> 헐....
<umttumt> 차대협님 아직 프비방에 계신가요?
<jason_kr> 몰라요. 아마 없을 듯.....ㅎ 얼굴책에서는  가끔 보여요.
<umttumt> 그렇군요..... 염치 없어서.... 연락도 못해보겠네요
<jason_kr> 허~ 그런 말씀, 더 하지 말라깐요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<umttumt> ㅋㅋ 넵...ㅎㅎ
<monos> 추워서 그만 들어가보겠습니다.
<cheesekun_> :-)
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-19
<autowiz> 즐거운 하루들 되세요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<tatsuo> 텔레그램이 잠깐 뜨는것 같더니 다시 쏙 들어갔네요
<jason_kr> 난 지지중.
<tatsuo> 역시 localization이라는게 쉬운일이 아닌가봅니다...
<jason_kr> L10N 끝났쟎요!
<jason_kr> 아~
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 전 카톡 탈퇴하고 텔래그램 쓰는데요..;
<tatsuo> 완벽 적응하시고 이동하셨군요...
<jason_kr> 나도, bluedusk!  IMHO 그건 L10N 이랑은 좀 다른....일종의 promotion 의 일종 아닐까~
<tatsuo> 저는 설치했더니 친구가 몇명 없더라구요...
<bluedusk> 텔래그램 있는 사람들은 텔래그램쓰고.. 없는 놈들은 문자로..;
<bluedusk> 어차피 제가 불편한건 아닐사ㅓ
<monos> 텔레그램 보안 해킹하면 2억인가 상금걸었던데
<bluedusk> 주변에 불편하다고 징징대는 사람들은 걍 텔레그램 쓰던가 문자 보내라고 함
<monos> 아직 아무도 못 뚤었어죠?
<jason_kr> 난 해외에 사는 컴맹들 땜에 아직 계정만 남겨놓고, 업데이트, 사용, 대화는 않해요. 나만 내가 텔레그렘/행아웃만 쓴다고 알리는 간판만 남겨 놨음.
<bluedusk> 전 걍 탈퇴후 삭제라서
<bluedusk> 왜 없냐고 문자는 가끔오더라구요
<jason_kr> bluedusk: 해외에사는 컴멩 친구들 없죠?
<bluedusk> 해외에 사는 친구도 없는데요
<bluedusk> 어차피 컴맹은 제가 컴맹이라
<bluedusk> 상관없구요.;
<tatsuo> 중국은 텐센트에서 만든 위챗이 1위인거 같고... 일본은 역시 네이버 라인이고..
<tatsuo> 한국만 카톡 강세네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 내 해외사는 한글쓰는 친구들은 얼마나 무쉭한지.....행아웃도 안써. 나뿐 넘들...
<bluedusk> 어차피 저 피진에 온갖 메신져는 다 등록해서 쓰고 있어서요
<bluedusk> 아 텔레그램 피진 플러그인 나왔던데 깔아봐야겠네요
<jason_kr> bluedusk: tatsuo = 움트트움트. 인사해요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 움트트님이 개명하신건가요
<tatsuo> 안녕하세요... 오랜만에 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 네
<bluedusk> 오랫만에 뵙네요
<bluedusk> 저 컴맹이라 컴터 잘 몰라요 잘 부탁드려요 ㅠ
<umttumt> 걍 잠수... 좀 하느라요
<umttumt> ㅠㅠ;;
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<umttumt> 저는 제 노트북도 센터가서 고쳐요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 저도 제 노트북도
<bluedusk> 애플임
<bluedusk> -_-)v
<jason_kr> bluedusk: 있쟎요~ 어젯밤....tatsuo 닉이 눈에 익어서 ctcp 대화신청해서 누구요? 물으니까...움트 래. ㅋㅋㅋ 콱!
<umttumt> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> ctcp 대화 신청
<umttumt> 커밍아웃 했네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭔지 몰라요
<bluedusk> 전 그냥
<bluedusk> ...
<umttumt> 쿼리...
<jason_kr> ctct = dcc = /query .......<--- 뭐 대충. !=
<umttumt> 여기 이제 봇이 없으니까 뭔가 허전한거 같기도 하고
<umttumt> 채팅방이 깔끔해서 좋기도 하고
<jason_kr> 소외감 느꼈나? 왜 나가셔~
<umttumt> 만감이 교차하네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 여기 아마 지금 로그봍 2~3대쯤?
<bluedusk> 헐
<umttumt> 아~ 로그봇만 있는거군요
<bluedusk> 왠지 저도 봇인듯
<umttumt> ....
<bluedusk> 이산화까스 생성 봇
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 일정비율로 산소를 소모하며 이산화까스를 생성합니다.
<bluedusk> 하 시밤 조낸 창조적인 까스생산활동 하는데
<bluedusk> 공주님은 나같은 인재를 몰라보네
<bluedusk> 진짜 이나라 떠야 할듯
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 윈도우패드는 정말 쓸모가 없군요. 처분이나 해야겠네요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<monos> http://sketchpan.com/member/join.php?agree=y
<monos> 이렇게 구성하면 pc1 pc2 pc3 다 네트워크 연결이 가능한가요?
<monos> http://sketchpan.com/?monos78=
<jason_kr> 함 보고요...
<jason_kr> 거의 안될 겁니다. 해 보질 않아서 100% 장담은 아닌데...이론적으로 안되는 것으로 알아요. 머가 하나 빠졌는데...뭘까? 정확한 용어가  생각이 안나는데....게이트웨이 어레이? 게이트웨이 브릿지? <--- 이게 있으면 될 지도 모르겠어요.
<jason_kr> 아 게이트 어레이/브릿지가 아니라, DHCP 릴레이 요 <--- 있으면 될 지 몰라요.
<monos> 담배도 안피는데 이상한 문자오네요
<monos> [민원24] 금연구역 흡연위반으로 신고되어 안내드립니다. 신고내용보기 주소로 들어가면
<monos> 신고내용 보기 누르면 이상한 apk받을려고 하는데 이거 아무래도 해킹프로그램인거 같네요
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<monos> 네이버 검색하니 분기수거 , 생활패수 방치 다양한 사기가 있네요
<monos> 저두 깜빡하면 속을뻔했네요
<monos> jason_kr: 님 버박을 vdi 가상 하드가 아닌 실제 하드 제가 원하는곳에 설치 할수 있을까요?
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 님
<bluedusk> 우리 오늘 저녁은 어카나요?
<monos> bluedusk: 님 저녁에 무슨일이 있으세요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 아무일 없어요
<bluedusk> 걍 집에 혼자가서 밥먹기 싫어서요
<monos> jason_kr: 님이랑 식사하세요
<bluedusk> 저분 바쁘셔서..;
<jason_kr> ㅋ 됩니다. monos
<jason_kr> monos: 내 답을 정정합니다.
<jason_kr> 박을 vdi 가상 하드가 아닌 실제 하드 제가 원하는곳에 설치 할수 있을까요? --> 가상하드만 되는데. 옮길 수 있습니다.
<monos> vdi-> 이걸 다른 하드로 옴길수 있다는 말이죠?
<jason_kr> 예, 단 8기가 이하만 가능
<monos> 그렇쿤요
<jason_kr> 가상하드에만 설치할 수 있고요.
<jason_kr> 그런데...그게 무슨 의미가 있어요?
<monos> 가상 OS를 하드에 설치 되는지 의문이 들어서
<monos> 실제 하드에 설치해서 쓰면 더 좋을거 같아서요
<PotatoGim> 에고... 그놈 터미널이 약을 먹었는지 한글 입력이 안되네요...
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요, ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오늘은 대박 늦었네요. -_-;;10:30 출근...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> pchero_work: 님 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> pchero_work: 님 혹시 네트워크 연결 http://sketchpan.com/?monos78= 이렇게하면 되는지 안되는지 아세요?
<monos> 피씨 1 2 3 다 네트워크로 연결이 되는지 안되는지 의문이네요
<pchero_work> 음
<pchero_work> 됩니다.
<pchero_work> 그런데 설정이 복잡해지겠네요.
<pchero_work> 공유기 1, 2 둘 모두 같은 네트워크 대역대로 맞춰야 하고
<monos> 한쪽공유기에 dhcp 끄고 다른설정은 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<pchero_work> dhcp도 한쪽은 꺼야 합니다.
<monos> pchero_work: 님 같은 대역으로 맞추는건 어떻게 해야되요?
<pchero_work> 공유기 설정으로 들어가셔서 같은 네트워크 주소를 가지도록 설정하셔야 해요.
<monos> 복잡하네요 일단 허브를 구해서 실험해봐야 겠네요
<pchero_work> 제밌을 것 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 일단 허브가 없어서 실험을 못해봐서 되는지 안되는지 몰라서 문의 드렸어요
<pchero_work> 아하
<pchero_work> 답변은 된다 에요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 간단하게 컴터 하나에 랜선 두개 꽃혀있는거랑 같은거에요 ㅎ
<monos> 자기가 원하는 WAN 쓸려면 게이트웨이만 원하는 WAN에 맞추면 되죠?
<pchero_work> 아니면 두개 다 설정하셔도 되구요
<pchero_work> 두개 다 설정하셔야 문제 발생시, fail over 가 작동됩니다.
<monos> pchero_work: 님 두개의 게이트웨이를 한컴퓨터에서 못 받죠?>
<pchero_work> 되죠
<monos> 되나요?
<pchero_work> 게이트웨이만 추가하시면 됩니다.
<monos> pchero_work: 님 그럼 1컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개 달아서 2인터넷이 가능한건가요?
<pchero_work> 넵
<monos> pchero_work: 제가 멀잘못해서 그런지 안되더라구요
<pchero_work> 그냥 랜카드 2개 달면 게이트웨이가 2개 생기잖아요
<monos> 네
<pchero_work> 그럼 인터넷 사용할 때, 게이트웨이 두개를 사용할 수 있다는 거죠.
<monos> wan1번에 랜카드1번에 인터넷이 물려 있으면 랜카드 2번에 wan2 인터넷이 사용이 안되요
<pchero_work> 인터넷이 물려 있다는게 무슨 뜻이죠?
<monos> TCP4/ip가 외부로 작동중이면
<monos> 2번랜카드 TCP4/ip는 외부로 작동을 안해요
<monos> 내부는 가능하고요
<pchero_work> 어떻게 확인 하셨어요?
<monos> 인터넷 속도 측정 사이트랑
<monos> ping 테스트
<pchero_work> 테스트 방법에 문제가 있었던 것 같아요.
<monos> pchero_work: 어떤 방법으로 테스트해야 확실히 알수 있을까요?
<pchero_work> 랜카드 2번을 사용한다는 것은 default gw 를 랜카드 2번을 통해서 사용하겠다는 뜻인데
<pchero_work> 만약 default gw 를 랜카드 2번으로 하고도 외부로 ping 이 안나갔다면 뭔가 다른 문제가 있는 것 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 라우터 설정을 다시금 확인하셔야 할 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 1. default gw 를 랜카드2 번으로 설정.
<pchero_work> 2. 테스트를 위해 route 설정을 default gw 만을 제외하고 모두 삭제.
<pchero_work> 3. ping test
<pchero_work> 어쩌면 resolv 설정까지 확인하셔야 할지도 모르겠어요. 요즘은 WAN 에서 자체 DNS 서버 주소를 가지고 있는 경우가 많더라구요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 출장 복귀했으요~~
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 하이요
<monos> autowiz: 님 네트워크 구성 질문좀 할게요
<monos> http://sketchpan.com/?monos78=
<monos> pc1-3 네트워크 구성를 할려고 하는데요
<monos> 이걸 공유기 1번과 공유기2번을 같은 대역으로 만드는 방법을 잘 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 공유기 1번과 2번을 같은대역으로 줄 수가 있는지 의심스럽네요.
<monos> pchero_work님 얘기론 같은대역으로 가능할거라고 해서 설정에서 아무리 살펴보도 잘 모르겠어서요
<autowiz> 수동으로 하는데
<autowiz> 공유기1 내부 ip 대역은 192.168.0.1 / 255.255.255.0
<monos> 네
<monos> 그렇게 설정 되어있어요
<autowiz> 공유기 2 내부 ip 대역은 192.168.0.200 / 255.255.255.0
<autowiz> 공유기2는 dhcp 기능 끄시고
<monos> 네
<autowiz> 공유기1 dhcp 기능은 대여 가능 ip 대역을 수동으로 지정  192.168.0.100~192.168.0.150
<autowiz> pc1 은 자동설정 시 공유기1에서 ip 받아감.
<autowiz> pc 2는 수동설정 192.168.0.211 / 255.255.255.0
<autowiz> 게이트웨이는 192.168.0.200
<autowiz> pc3 은 어떻게 하시렵니까?
<monos> 자동으로 안되나요?
<monos> 1번공유기에 의해
<monos> 자동으로 허브로 연결되어서 안되나요?
<autowiz> 자동으로 하면 공유기1로 붙을겁니다.
<autowiz> pc3 도 pc1 과 같이 자동
<monos> pc2번은 네트워크에 안 물리나요?
<autowiz> 공유기2 자동은 없다고 생각하시면 됩니다. 같은 대역에 gw 가 2개가 생기기는 하지만
<autowiz> 수동으로 gw 지정한 놈만 가게 되니 문제되지는 않습니다.
<monos> 게이트웨이를 2개 지정하면 되지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 같은 대역 끼리는 gw 무시하고 통신함으로 pc1 , 2 ,3 은 서로 통신은 잘 할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 한 pc 에 gw 두개 지정하는게 있긴 합니다만 . 수선순위 라던가 라우팅 선택이라던가 고려할 부분이 더 많아지긴 합니다.
<monos> pc3번은 자기가 원하는쪽으로 수동으로 게이트웨이 잡으면 공유기1번 인터넷이나 공유기2번 인터넷을 마음대로 쓸수 있는거죠?
<autowiz> 네 그렇습니다. 목적지 ip 마다 라우팅을 따로 줄 수 도 있구요.
<autowiz> http://pastebin.com/5kU0Dh9Q
<autowiz> 아 저거로는 명확한 설명은 안되겠네요. 다만 저런식으로 라우터 처럼 pc 도 라우팅 테이블이 있고 , 여러가지 입맛대로 변경을 가 할 수 있습니다.
<monos> autowiz: 네 감사합니다 이해가 좀 더 많이 되었어요
<autowiz> 실제로 해보고 고민하고 공부하고 또 고민하고 테스트해보고
<autowiz> 그러다 보면 더 잘 이해가 가실껍니다.
<autowiz> 그런데 궁금한게 있어요 .. 저런거 해봐야 그냥 취미 생활 수준이거든요.
<monos> 네 취미생활이에요
<monos> 호기심반 더 잘활용 할려고 하다보니
<monos> 생기는 호기심이네요
<autowiz> 직업으로 하실려면 정말 빡시게 공부하시구요. 취미생활에 너무 몰두 하시는거 같아서
<monos> autowiz: 님 궁금한게 한가지 더 있는데요
<autowiz> 네
<monos> 만약 PC1번에 랜카드 2개를 달아서 공유기1 번과 공유기2번에 물리면
<monos> 2인터넷이 되나요?
<autowiz> gw 가 2개가 되기는 합니다만.
<autowiz> 로드밸런싱은 뭔가 추가적은 작업이 많이 들어가야 할껍니다.
<monos> 로드밸런싱을 할줄 알아야 하는거군요
<autowiz> 공유기나 , 공유기-pc 랜선 이 장애나는경우에대한  이중화 구성은 가능은 합니다만. 공유기 상단이 죽는경우
<autowiz> pc 에서 해당 라우팅 테이블을 자동제거하지 못하기때문에 장애상황이 그대로 지속될껍니다.
<autowiz> 다만 쉽게 갈 수 있는건
<autowiz> 특정 사이트 는 공유기1 번으로 , 다른 특정 사이트는 공유기2 번으로 보내는 설정은 간단하며
<autowiz> 랜카드 두장을 꼽지 않더라도
<autowiz> 위의 그림에서
<autowiz> pc 1 ,2 ,3 모두 라우팅설정을 조금만 추가해주면 공유기1,2 를 전부 쓸 수 있습니다.
<monos> 네 그거 해볼려고요
<monos> 공유기 1,2번을 모두 쓰면서 랜구성
<autowiz> pc1 0.0.0.0 / 0.0.0.0 -> gw 192.168.0.1  로 가는데 (이건 모든 ip 는 공유기1로 가라는거구요)
<autowiz> ip1 에 8.8.8.8/255.255.255.0 -> gw 192.168.0.200 추가하면
<autowiz> 8.8.8.1~ 8.8.8.254 는 192.168.0.200 을 통해서 통신하게 됩니다.
<monos> 동시 사용은 엄청난 어려움이 있고 단일로 공유기 1번 공유기 2번은 자기가 마음에 드는대로 물릴수 있겠네요
<autowiz> 네 그렇습니다.
<jason_kr> 하이~ autowiz 오늘은 일찍 회사 들어왔어요 ^^
<autowiz> 일찍 회사?
<jason_kr> 귀사
<autowiz> 아 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> route add 8.8.8.8 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.200 추가 할려고 하니 안되네요
<autowiz> route add 8.8.8.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.200 이렇게 정확하게 써줘야 하는군요
<autowiz> 오늘이 어제보다 더 추운거 같더라구요
<monos> 네
<monos> 날씨가 점점 추워져요
<monos> 오늘 0도 까지 아침에 내려가서 추웠어요
<jason_kr> 난, 한참 끝발 오르는데...딴 체널에서 자꾸만 호출와서 달려 와 봤더니...아니나 달라? spamer 호출! 킬 당하더군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 음... 좋지 않군요 에고
<jason_kr> ?
<autowiz> 뭔지 모르지만 스패머 나오고 킬 나와서 나쁜얘기 같아서요
<jason_kr> 아. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 내가 직접 내 손에 피 묻힌 거 아니라 ...괜챦아요.
<jason_kr> 난, 어제 정확히는 19일. 한 명 /ignore 했어요. 내가 너무 스트레스를 받아서 안되겠어서...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 모야아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz___> 네트웍 문제가 좀 있어서요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 예에~ ㅋ
<autowiz___> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz___> 날씨가 좀 덥네요
<jason_kr> 헐~ 열 나는 일이 있나보네요. ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 난 몇 년전부터 허리 아래가 무척 시린데.... ㅎㅎㅎ(농담이 아님) ㅎ
<autowiz___> 그냥 컴좀 하고 있는데 난방도 꺼놨는데
<jason_kr> 컴 많으면 당근  덥죠,.
<jason_kr> 지금 읽는 기사 중 "비트코인 2.0 - @bar(input):button2
<jason_kr> 지금 읽는 기사 중 "비트코인 2.0 - 이러한 논의의 중심에 있는 회사는 올해로 만 19살 해커인 비탈릭 부테린과 그의 동료들 ..."
<autowiz___> 드레이크 하이~~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 그래, 노트북 포멧 했오?  않해도 되쟎아요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 귀찮아서 안했죠
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 아무렴 어때요? 귀챠니즘 < 성가심이 크면 할텐데...아직 번거롭쟎ㅇ고, 또 원상복구하면 되죠. 머. 걍 물어 봤어요.
<jason_kr> 크게 잘못 된 것도 없쟎요
<drake_kr> 부품 하나를 놓고 왔죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 컹~ 뭐요?
<drake_kr> 아답타요
<jason_kr> 설마 전원어뎁터는 아닐테고...택배로 보내달라카지.
<jason_kr> 컹~
<jason_kr> 총알을...ㅎㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> 제순님 비트코인 말씀하셔서 생각났는데
<tatsuo> 요즘 비트코인에 대해서 반응이 좀 어떠한가요?
<jason_kr> 헐~ 있었군요! 움트
<tatsuo> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 잘 몰라요. 워낙 ± <-- 잘 보이나 몰라요. 불/호가 갈리고...또...누구도 내일 일은 모르니까요. 난 지지하는 편.
<tatsuo> 그러시군요...
<tatsuo> 저는 비트코인이 참 좋다고 생각도 하지만
<tatsuo> 한편으로는 굉장히 혼란스러워질것 같아서 걱정도 되더라구요
<jason_kr> 움트 & 오즈, 있쟎아요~ 2호선 영등포 구청역에 먹음직한 한우 식당 생겼어요. 2~3명 모이기에는 황송할 정도로 식당 규모가 엄청 커요. 어떤 단체모임하기에는 딱! 인데....
<jason_kr> 맞아요. tatsuo
<jason_kr> 제도권....과의 충돌! 이 걱정요.
<jason_kr> 식당얘기 마져하면, 그런데 또 값도 착하단 말이죠~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> 아~ ㅎㅎ 영등포구청역 위치 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 이제 판단은 끝났고(2:1)  오즈 결심만 남은 듯..ㅎㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> 시간만 맞추시면 될것 같은데요?ㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> 언제 시간 괜찮으세요?
<jason_kr> ill w8 4 U.
<tatsuo> 언제가 좋을까요
<tatsuo> 저는 금요일 저녁도 좋은데요
<jason_kr> 난, 위 말씀처럼 오즈 처분에 따름. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 단 n빵. 요즘 형편이 어려워서. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 단 n빵. 요즘도  형편이 어려워서. ㅎㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<tatsuo> 오즈형님이 조용하시네요
<autowiz___> 냠냠
<jason_kr> (내)빼는...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 언제가 좋을까요?
<jason_kr> 난 따른다니까요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 나보고 결쩡하라고 하믄 두 분 난감할 껄!
<autowiz> 또 오늘? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 풉
<tatsuo> 오늘?ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> "늘 지금" ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> 두분이 급만남을 자주 갖으셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아뇨. 번개 제안만 무성했어요~
<autowiz> 재순님은 늘 지금이 모토이시라
<jason_kr> 그나저나 늘 오즈께서 늦게 끝나니...ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> So, 오즈가 소집해요. 그러니까....수령이 결정하면 당은 따르겠십니다.
<autowiz> 목요일 저녁으로 잡아볼까요?
<jason_kr> 결국은 오늘이네요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 난 좋아요.
<jason_kr> 2호선 5번 출구, 함평 한우식당 02-2676-1287 당산동3가 80-1
<tatsuo> 아...ㅠㅠ 죄송해요... 오늘은 제가... 회의가 늦게 끝날거 같아요...
<jason_kr> 식당 면적이 300평이 뭐니~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<tatsuo> 헐 크네요..
<tatsuo> 오늘 전체 회의가 걸려있는데
<tatsuo> 그게 5시 시작이라 ㅠㅠ; 죄송합니다
<jason_kr> 정해지면 텔레그렘 줘요.
<jason_kr> tatsuo: 그럼 오늘은 내가 쏜거요~  ㅎㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 너무 조바심 내지 맙시다 . ㅎㅎ 다음주에 뵙지요
<jason_kr> 난 늘~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 목요일 얘기 꺼난 사람 오즈거든욧 ㅎ
<monos> 오늘 목요일이네요
<tatsuo> 	while ( $row = $MySQL->frow($MySQL->Res)) 의 결과물을 loop안에서 다시 배열에 저장하려면 어떻게 하면 될까요? 힌트좀 부탁드려요
<tatsuo> $res[] = $row; 했더니 배열 요소들이 다 날라가네요...
<autowiz>  어디서 쓰는 문법일려나? php ?
<tatsuo> php에요
<tatsuo> res[0] 에 첫행의 배열을 담고, res[1]에 두번째행의 배열을 다시 담는식으로
<tatsuo> while도는 동안 나온 모든행을 다시 배열에 저장하고 싶거든요
<tatsuo> 배열을 그대로 다시 배열에 차곡차곡 쌓고 싶은데.... 문법을 모르겠네요;
<tatsuo> Array ( [0] => Array [1] => Array )
<tatsuo> 이런식으로 들어가버렸어요 ㅠㅠ;
<tatsuo> 내일 출근인데 저 지금 뭐하는건지 모르겠네요;
<autowiz> 1차원 배열에다 1차원 배열을 다시 넣는방법
<drake_kr> 내일 하세요
<monos> 지금 새벽 2시네요
<tatsuo> 네 자야겠네요
<tatsuo> 안녕히 주무세요
<jason_kr> bye~
<autowiz> 잘자앙~
<monos> Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 오랜만에 보네요
<Seony> 네 출장 다녀왔어요
<jason_kr> 허이구~ ㅋㅋㅋ 오랫만입니다.
<jason_kr> 나 눈이 빠아~~~~~지는 줄 알았고, 목이 빠지는 줄 알았...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 출장 겸 여행? 했죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸.  저도 처음 가보는 곳이었거든요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 날씨 쥑이죠. ㅎㅎㅎ 그런 곳에서 어찌 사나 몰라.
<autowiz> 잘다녀오셨어요~ ^^
<Seony> 쥑이진 않았어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 영~ 꽝이쟎아요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  잘 다녀왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 겨울을 8년간 접하지 못한 저한테는 좋았어요
<Seony> 간만에 귀가 시려운 경험을 했네요
<jason_kr> 아마죤,(미국)벤쿠버, 타코마.
<jason_kr> 아~.........아~. 늘 안개.비. 우~ ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 어디 어디 다녀왔어요?
<Seony> 멀리는 못갔구요,
<Seony> 그냥 시애틀 다운타운 부근에서만 있었어요
<jason_kr> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ 영화 만추 한번 찍고 오시지~
<Seony> 거기 있는 것들 대부분이 하와이에도 있어서, 쇼핑은 거의 할 게 없었네요
<jason_kr> 10일 다녀 온 거요?
<Seony> 아뇨 4일 갔다왔어요
<jason_kr> 한달은 된 거 같은데...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 출근합니다
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 바쁜가 보우?
<monos> 추워서 그럼 드갑니다.
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=762956787062846&fref=nf
<Work^Seony> 대박이네요
<autowiz> 저거 살려면
<autowiz> 장난아니겠는데요
<Work^Seony> 사는 것도 그렇지만, 만드는 머리도 장난 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 만드는거야 서니님이라면 두배는 더 잘 하실 수 있을거라 믿어 의심치 않습니다. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ  저는 머리 쓰는 건 못해요
<Work^Seony> 대학 다닐 때, 알고리즘이랑 이산수학 들으면서 제가 프로그래머가 될 사람은 아니라는걸 깨달았죠
<autowiz> 알고리즘 수업이 재미있어서 타과 수업을 교양으로 들었드랬죠 .
<Work^Seony> 저는 알고리즘, 자료구조, 이산수학 완전 꽝입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 컴은 잘 하시니까 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 저거
<pchero> 작년 레고월드에서 직접봤는데
<pchero> 대박이었어요.
<pchero> 저런 모듈 80개 정도? 좌르륵 연결해서 어떤 시연대를 만들었는데 대단하더라구요.
<pchero> 그런데 무엇보다 감동이었던게.. 거기 레고 관리하시고 운용하시는 분들이 머리가 허연 60대 이상 분들? 이시더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 오...
<pchero> 아마도 레고 직원이시거나 직접 만들어서 출품하신거 같았는데, 정성이 대단했던게 인상적이었어요.
<Work^Seony> 방금 트위터에서 본건데 웃기네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내가 담당하는 사우디 학생이 스쿨버스타러 오는길에 비가오자 맥북프로를 머리에 쓰고 우아하게 걸어왔다, 앞으로 더 잘해줘야지
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 아마 필요하실 것 같네요.  http://www.openlmi.org/[
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그 비맞으려는 맥북프로 나에게 싸게 주지 않으련?
<razGon_MINILA> 뿌잉뿌잉
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-20
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙습니다
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> xampp 라고 윈도우즈용 apm 패키지 툴이 있네요 뭐 급한대로는 쓸만할듯
<Work^Seony> 어제 GTA 5 출시되서 해봤는데, 정말 너무너무 재밌네요
<Work^Seony> 스토리가 막장 드라마 뺨칩니다
<monos> GTA시리즈 한번도 못해봤는데 재미있나보네요
<autowiz> 그런가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ 저도 GTA 는 youtube 로만 봐서
<Work^Seony> 너무 재밌어요.  왜 사람들이 그토록 GTA에 열광하는지 알게됐어요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 막장이라고 할 수 없을 정도로 인간쓰레기들의 삶을 보여주거든요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> xampp 설치할려면 윈도우 서버용 버전 아니라도 되죠?
<samahui_TP> GTA는 다른걸 떠나서 확실히 그 속에서 운전하다 현실에서 운전하면 좀 위험한 생각이 스쳐서... 절대로 미성년자나 자제성 없는 어른은 하면 안될게임같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 저는 xampp pc 에 밖에 설치안해봤어요
<monos> samahui_TP: 저는 컴퓨터 사양이 안좋아서 패키지 게임 안하게 되더라구요
<samahui_TP> 예전 버젼들도 재미있긴해요
<monos> 윈도우 서버용 OS도 설치 해보고 싶은데 너무 비싸고 어둠의 경로로 구하기도 힘들어서 포기중
<samahui_TP> 제가 처음 접한게 3였는데 3와 그 후속인 바이스시티를 가장 많이 했었죠
<samahui_TP> 그러다 4부터는 실사에 가까워지더니 최신작은 그냥 실사더군요
<samahui_TP> 그래서 더욱 미성년자와 자제력부족한 인간에게 위험한 게임이 되었죠
<samahui_TP> 오죽하면 SNL코리아에서 패러디를 할까요 ㅎㅎ;
<monos> autowiz: 님은 전문분야는 뭐에요? 네트워크에요? 프로그램이에요? 서버관리에요?
<Work^Seony> 네트워크랑 서버관리는 거의 묶어서 취급합니다
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> samahui_TP, 인물그래픽은 그냥 그런데, 배경은 정말 실사 같아요
<autowiz> 서버 관리 이지요
<autowiz> 슬슬 또 출장 가봐야겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 즐 출장~ ㅎ
<monos> autowiz: 또 가시네요 겨울인데 고생많으세요
<monos> 잘다녀오세요
<monos> 집에 컴퓨터 구형이라 랜카드 100메가라서 중고로 1기가랜카드 하나 살려고 하는데 구하기도 힘드네요
<samahui_TP> Work^Seony: 네 인물은 그닥이지만 배경만은 정말 실사죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 리얼텍1기가 랜카드 요즘 만원도 안할텐데요
<monos> 8천원
<monos> 택배비 포함하면 1만원 정도 해요
<monos> 그런데 pci-e 방식은 안되고 구형이라 pci방식 밖에 꼽을때가 없네요
<monos> 포트 2-4개 정도 있는것들은 단순히 트래픽 분산용이죠?
<monos> 포트 4 있다고 치고 그걸전부 허브에 물리면 복사속도가 더 빨라지나요?
<Work^Seony> 공유기에서 지원하면 빨라집니다
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> bus라서
<Work^Seony> 근데 보통 가정용 공유기에서 LAG를 지원하는건 거의 없구요,
<drake_kr> 나눠쓰는거잖아요
<monos> 공유기에서 지원하는지 안하는지 알수 있는 방법이 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 트래픽을 분산한다라는 말은, 여러개로 나눠져야하는 건데, 4개가 한 군데에 모여잇으니 "분산"은 아니죠
<Work^Seony> 공유기 구입할 때 박스에 써있을 거에요
<Work^Seony> LAG 지원 이런 식으로요
<drake_kr> 일단 pci bus는 33mhz인데 전송이 8비트였나 32비트였나
<drake_kr> 66mhz였던가
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=58274&cate1=863&cate2=894&cate3=1075&cate4=16284
<monos> 이런거 사고 싶은데 너무 비싸요
<monos> 2002년 제품인데 너무 비싸요
<drake_kr> pci가 1g를 지원 못할거라서..
<monos> 기가비트 지원한다고 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 인텔 랜카드가 좀 비싸죠.  비싼값은 합니다
<drake_kr> 지원은 해도 monos님의 욕구 충족은 못 시켜준다구요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 3com은 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> 1g 중에 600mbps정도만 나와도 우린 쏘쏘 하는데 monos님은 980mbps정도는 나올때까지 안 나온다고 할것 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 잘나갔는데 요즘은 잘 안쓰이는거 같은데요...
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=58243&cate1=863&cate2=894&cate3=1075&cate4=16284&keyword=3c2000-t
<monos> 이제품 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 드레이크님 말이 맞네요.  보통 1g 달아도 600만 나오면 ok
<drake_kr> 600mbps면 pci 대역폭 거의 다 쓰는건데..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오랫만에 인사드려요.
<autowiz> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemno=A903380844
<autowiz> 이런건 어떠신지 monos 님
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요~!
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 와우 피터 님 안녕하세요~~~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> autowiz: 피터가 왔어요! 피터가 왔어요!
<ipeter> monos: 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 이건 100메가 지원이에요
<drake_kr> 8169...
<monos> 제목엔 100메가 지원이고 그림 밑으로 내리니깐 1기가네요
<monos> 뭐가 맞는건지 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> rt8169칩셋이요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요 ~
<monos> drake_kr: 님 600mbps면 75메가 나온다는 말인가요?
<drake_kr> 그정도면 무지 잘 나오는거죠
<monos> 그러면 쓸만한데요
<monos> 100메가 인터넷에서 8-9메가 나오는거 쓰고 있어요
<monos> 구형컴퓨터 그래서 랜카드 구매할려구요
<Work^Seony> 600mbps면 50메가쯤
<drake_kr> 랜카드 고민하는것보다는 그냥 아톰 하나 사시는게..
<Work^Seony> 구형컴이면 30메가 정도만 나와도 ok하세요
<drake_kr> 구형컴은 그냥 버리세요 -.-
<drake_kr> 예전엔 저도 구형컴가지고 이것저것 해보겠다 했는데
<drake_kr> 전기세만 더나옴
<drake_kr> 암걸림
<monos> drake_kr: 님 버리면 안되요  공부 하고 취미생활로 네트워크 공부 더 해야 되요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ Hi~ ALL
<monos> 공부용 + 실험용이에요
<monos> jason_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 차라리 좋은컴퓨터 한대 맞춰서, 가상머신으로 공부&실험하는게 전기세 아끼는 길이에요
<drake_kr> 공부용+실험용으로 좋은 아톰이 있는데..
<monos> 가상머신으로 네트워크 여러게 연결하는건 안되자나요?
<drake_kr> 네트워크 공부하는데 속도가 필요한가요?
<monos> 속도가 필요하지는 안은데 자료 받아 놓은거 다른데 옴길려니 속터져서요
<drake_kr> 자료가 얼마나 되시길래..
<drake_kr> 전 4테라 정도는 usb2.0가지고도 쓰는데요
<monos> 자료 얼마 안되요 80기가
<monos> 80기가 복사 하는데 6시간
<monos> 더 걸렸나 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 그정도 걸리겠네요
<drake_kr> 급하면 하드떼다가 붙여서 쓰는것도 방법이고요
<monos> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemno=A903380844 이 랜카드는 100메가 인가요 1기가 인가요?
<drake_kr> 8169 칩셋이니 1G 맞네요
<monos> 네 다나와에서 검색하니 1기가로 나오네요
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, GTA V 꼭 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 번역도 아주 맛깔나는게 쥑입니다
<drake_kr> gta5는 클리어 했어요
<Work^Seony> 아 벌써 하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 어제 처음 해봤는데 너무 재밌더라구요
<drake_kr> 40시간 정도 걸린듯..
<monos> drake_kr: 님 ide방식에 하드 연결하면 66 대역인가요?
<drake_kr> 1.6gbps정도인데 하드 속도가 못따라가죠 일반적으로
<ipeter> drake님 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<drake_kr> 네 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<drake_kr> 싸고 안정적이고 성능좋은 전자기기는 미래에 있어요
<Work^Seony> 미래에도 없을 걸요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 비싸고 안정적인건 미래에도 있지만, 싼건 없을 거에요
<autowiz> 써니님이 만들어 주실거에요 ^_____^
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 우리 16비트 쓸때 생각해봐요
<drake_kr> 그땐 SD카드 없었잖아요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 열 받지 마소~ drake_kr  그리고
<jason_kr> 내가 IRC query 대화신청했는데...창 좀 살펴 줄래요?
<drake_kr> 동급생 복사하는데 메모리가 256짜리라 diskcopy하면 한장당 한 40번은 갈아끼웠는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 최근 인공지능의 음성인식과 시각인지 기술이 인간의 100%에 가깝게 도달했다네요
<Work^Seony> 시리 같은거 말고 미국방성 같은 곳에서 쓰이는...
<monos> 팬택 법정관리중인데 신제품이 나오네요
<monos> 베가팝업
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 인간이 주도하는 과학연구 중 시간 오래걸리는 난제를 인공지능이 대신 연구를 하기시작해서 꽤 많은 성과를 냈다고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 출고가 35만원 엄청 쌈
<drake_kr> 음 Work^Seony 기계가 호기심을 가지면 위험할까요?
<Work^Seony> 호기심만 가지면 괜찮겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 정복욕을 가지면 헬게이트 축 오픈
<monos> 기계를 만드는거도 사람
<drake_kr> 하지만 기계는 여자를 원하진 않겠죠
<Work^Seony> 인공지능이 객관적인 판단을 하는건 이미 몇년 됐다네요....
<Work^Seony> 정복욕 = 인간 지배 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인간 지배해봐야 어따 써먹어요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 애플 아이폰6이 삼성노트4랑 비슷한 성능이라고 하는데요 이게 2코어랑 8코어랑 스팩차이가 엄청난데 어떻게 그렇게 될수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 단순히 숫자놀음으로 비교할 수 있는게 아니잖아요...
<drake_kr> .... 성능이 비슷하다는건가요? 스펙이 비슷하다는건가요?
<jason_kr> Bio Energy Source
<monos> 성능이 비슷
<monos> 스펙은 삼성노트4가 월등이 높음
<drake_kr> 삼성이 내놓는건 대충 삼성이 받는 신입사원 비슷하네요
<drake_kr> 스펙은 존나 높은데 할줄아는건 없고
<Work^Seony> monos, 제가 링크하나 드릴테니까, 천천히 읽어보세요
<Work^Seony> 읽어보시고나면, 대충 이해가 가실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 대충 읽지마시고 주의깊게 읽어보세요.  http://macbible.tistory.com/116
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 가장 좋은 컴퓨터를 사고 싶으면 죽기전에 사라는 말이 있죠..
<jason_kr> 윗 글 지금 2번째 읽으니, 의미 전달이 되네요. 일전에 첨 읽었을 땐, 아~ 그렇구나~ 글만 읽었는데...지금은 의미까지 읽혀지네요. Work^Seony  thx.
<drake_kr> 삼성은 이리저리 맘에 안드네요
<drake_kr> 카메라셔터를 왜 어플단에서 조작하는지..
<drake_kr> 차라리 BSDroid를 쓰던가.. -.-
<drake_kr> 애플의 Goal은 이미 우리도 알고 있죠..
<drake_kr> 극상의 UI/UX 제공
<monos> 삼성은 다른건 몰라도 튼튼하게는 만들어주어요
<monos> 팬택 베가 팝업노트란 신제품 내일 나오는데 중국 샤오미 제품보다 더 싸네요
<monos> 법정관리중이라 이거 안 팔리면 팬택 망할지도 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 이럴때 코원이나 아이리버는 뭐하는지 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 제조(생산)
<drake_kr> 헐
<jason_kr> 생태계 쳐다 볼 틈도 없이, 제품 제조에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 애플 제품은 아직 사용해본 제품이 하나도 없는데 애플 기술력을 느껴보고 싶은데 너무 비싸네요
<razGon_MINILA> 펜텍거 사야 겠어요. 공기계로
<monos> 펜텍 엄청 싸요
<monos> 지금 사면 더 쌈
<monos> 최근에 더 떨어졌어요
<drake_kr> 따지고 보면 삼성이나 펜텍이나 비슷한데..
<drake_kr> 소프트웨어를 삼성이 갖고있는것도 아니고..
<monos> 삼성이 가격이 2배가 넘어요 2.5배는 비싼듯
<drake_kr> 왜 아이폰 반도 안되는 품질로 가격은 비슷하게 받는지..
<monos> 애플 아이폰도 미국현지에서 싸면 더 싸다고 하던데 우리나라에 정식수입으로 들어오면 가격이 높아진다고 해요
<samahui_TP> 보통은 세금이 문제죠
<samahui_TP> 그리고 판매가는 그 나라 판매량에 따라 유동적인데 인구가 미국보다 적으니 당연하다면 당연하죠
<drake_kr> 스펙자랑 할거면 아싸리 조립부품을 팔던가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 하드웨어적으로 성능차는 이제 없다고 봐야죠. 그보다는 감성적인면이나 소프트웨어적 차별성만 있을뿐
<drake_kr> OS도 오픈소스구만
<drake_kr> 왜 dmb만 달면 가격이 30만원이 뛰는지 모르겠다능
<samahui_TP> 그런고로 정부와 작당하고 비싸게 팔아먹는 국내폰보다 외국폰이 끌리는 요즘입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 더욱이 통신사들도 문제죠
<samahui_TP> 이자식들이 통신요금 등처벅으려고 기기값을 비싸게 책정하고 변칙적으로 지원금주는척하면서 약정으로 묶죠
<samahui_TP> 이게 우리나라가 폰이 비싼 가장 큰 이유죠
<drake_kr> 자급제폰좀 나왔으면 좋겠당
<drake_kr> 노키아폰같은건 뭐 $35정도 하는데
<samahui_TP> 통신사들 독점적인 시장이니 에휴~ 통신사나 개방해렸으면 좋겠네요
<monos> 구글에서 컴퓨터 조립처럼 폰도 조립해서 만드는거 만드는중이라고 하던데 어떻게 되는지 모르겠어요
<samahui_TP> 힘들거예요
<samahui_TP> 예를들면 노트북도 조립형 나왔었죠
<samahui_TP> 아까도 말씀드렸지만 요즘 하드웨어적 차이는 거의 없는 상황에서 디자인이나 감성적인부분이 어필되는 시대인데
<samahui_TP> 조립형은 획일화된 외형을 갖을수밖에 없죠
<monos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsGTXLnmKs
<drake_kr> 인터페이스가 문제죠
<samahui_TP> 결국 떨어지는 외형으로 나올테니 안팔리죠
<drake_kr> 유저 인터페이스 말고..
<drake_kr> 각부 연결부 어떻게 할건지..
<drake_kr> 표준화된것도 없으니.. 헬게이트 열릴거에요
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 헬게이트 런던이라는 게임이 생각나는군요
<autowiz> 제 지갑을 돈을 빼먹고는 , 저 멀리멀리 사라져 버린 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> autowiz: 출장 가신다더니?
<autowiz> 이것저것 자료 좀 찾아다 계속 늦어지네요 이제 정말 가야할 마지노선이 되었습니다.
<autowiz> 다녀오겠습니다.
<jason_kr> <--- 마치 막 보내버리는....쩝
<monos> 다녀오세요
<samahui_TP> 잘댕겨오세요
<samahui_TP> 전 내일 대전출장인데 벌써부터 가기 싫어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 주말쯤 출장은 왠쥐~ 귀찮죠
<Work^Seony> 원격서버에 tail -f xxx 해놓고, 이걸 ssh server 해서 stdin으로 계속 뿌리는 방법 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 원격서버에 있는 로그파일을 순차적으로 계속 뿌리고, 이걸 파이프로 받아서 실행을 해야하거다느요..
<jason_kr> 어 그거...잠시만요
<jason_kr> 아뇨. 미안. pass
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮습니다
<drake_kr> 배시나 대시 스크립트 써야죠
<Work^Seony> 음... 그냥 간단하게 한줄로 리다이렉션으로 해결이 안되는거군요
<drake_kr> 로그파일을 뿌리는것까진 될것 같은데
<drake_kr> 실행하는건 한줄로 어려울것 같..
<Work^Seony> 원격지의 로그파일을 ssh server "tail -f /var/log/syslog" > abc.syslog 이런 식으로 하려는데 이게 생각대로 안되는군요
<jason_kr> bluedusk: ping
<samahui_TP> ssh server tail -f /var/log/syslog >> abcsys.log
<samahui_TP> 안될까나?
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_TP> 짜게 먹었더니 계속 물생각만 나는군요
<samahui_TP> 역시 짜게 먹는거 안좋아요~
<samahui_TP> ssh server tail -f /var/log/sys.log | tee -a abcsys.log
<samahui_TP> 에이~ 제일이나 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 원래
<drake_kr> 이런건
<drake_kr> 본인 일이 아니니까 하는거잖아요
<drake_kr> 왜이래요
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 미국 프로그래머들은 야구선수같은식으로 계약하는것 같다는 이야기를 봤는데, 어때요?
<samahui_TP> Seony님이야 준공무원인지라 월급 꼬박꼬박일거고
<samahui_TP> 보통은 주급제 아닌가요?
<samahui_TP> 저 가있을때는 연봉으로 협상해서 받기는 했는데 주급으로 계산해서 줬던거 같아요
<jason_kr> Not 준공무원, 완전 공무원 (0)
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 쫌 있으면 연방공무원 될 수도 있음. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 연방공무원... ㅋ 요원이 되시는건가요? ㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 어감이 좀 글쵸?
<drake_kr> seony님은 열외죠.. 엔지니어라고는 할수 있지만 프로그래머 하면 글쎄?
<drake_kr> 잠깐잠깐 스크립팅 하는거잖아요
<jason_kr> 아~ 몰라여~ 그땅거 안따져, 걍 따박따박 이면 킹왕짱이요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 암튼 제가 하는 얘기는
<drake_kr> 프로그램을 만드는 프로그래머중 미국 회사들은 대부분 야구선수 영입하는 느낌으로 프로그래머를 영입하는데, 한국은 아닌것 같다는 얘기죠
<jason_kr> 예, ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 대우 받고 안받고 차이죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 한국은 프로그래머 보통은 무시 인지라
<drake_kr> 야구선수가 야구 존나 잘한다고 회사의 매출이 오르는건 아님에도 불구하고.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<tatsuo> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> Work^ Seony가 잠깐 자리비웠군요.
<ipeter> 요즘 일하면서 느끼는건데
<ipeter> 경력이 괜히 경력이 아닌거 같아요.
<ipeter> 그만큼 많이 겪어보고
<ipeter> 많이 해결해보고
<ipeter> 이제 시작한 저로써는 그래도 만회하기 위해 맨날 1시까지 야근을....
<ipeter> 근데 함정은 그분들도 늦게까지 일하신다는...
<ipeter> 암튼 여기계시분들 부럽습니다..
<PotatoGim> 후...
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zub_8HbrDik
<pchero_work> 신나네요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> thx
<drake_kr> 역시 하드는 히다치가 최고네요
<jason_kr> 내 지금 쓰는 하드가 히다치껀가? 무상A/S 가 3년인지 5년인데...이전에도 보면 꼭 소니의 저주같은 마법이 걸리는데...무료 기간안에 걸리더라고요. ㅎㅎㅎ 좋다고 해야하나~ 나쁘다고 해야하나....아 나쁜거네요.
<jason_kr> 뽑기 잘못한 탓. ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> tatsuo: 님 안녕하세요
<tatsuo> 안녕하세요
<tatsuo> 좋은 밤 이에요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<tatsuo> 기다렸다가 사람들 접속하면 인사만 하고계신가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예?
<jason_kr> 위 아이버27  요?
<tatsuo> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ monos님요 ㅎㅎ
<tatsuo> 저 접속하니 인사 해주시고..
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<tatsuo> 또 다른분 오시니 바로 인사 하시길레요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 아니에요 그냥 보고 있는데 오시길래요
<monos> 혹시 컴퓨터 2대 포워 포워딩 할때 포트만 다르게 하면 되자나요?
<monos> monos.ddns.net 이런식으로 1개
<monos> monos.ddns.net:1000 이런식으로 1개 해서 2개 쓸수  있을까요?
<monos> monos.ddns.net:21 -> 1번컴퓨터 ftp
<drake_kr> 음
<monos> monos.ddns.net:1000:21 ->2번 컴퓨터 ftp
<drake_kr> 공유기에서 지원해주는 기능이요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 혹시 기능 이름이 먼지 아시나요?
<drake_kr> 포트포워드요
<monos> 포트포워드 설정은 했는데요
<monos> 포트를 크게 1개 더 주어서 설정할려고 하는데 잘 안되네요
<monos> 내부 포트를 192.168.0.3 -> monos.ddns.net:21번에는 되는데요
<monos> 내부 포트를 192.168.0.5 -> monos.ddns.net:1000:21번으로 할려니 잘안되요
<drake_kr> 당연히 안되죠
<monos> 192.168.0.5->monos.ddns.net:2121 이런식으로 사용해야 할까요?
<drake_kr> 가장 좋은 방법은
<drake_kr> 그냥 하나는 ftp로 쓰고 하나는 sftp로 쓰면 되겠네요
<drake_kr> 둘다 ftp를 써야 한다면 alternate 포트 따로 지정하셔야 하고요
<drake_kr> 근데 ftp보단 sftp가 훨씬 낫죠
<monos> 안녕하세요
<tatsuo>  ㄷㄷ린돌님
<tatsuo> http://www.fujitsu-ten.com/business/safety/multiangle/  이거 보신분 계세요?
<tatsuo> 자동차의 좌우전후방에 카메라 설치해서, 위에서 차를 내려다보는것 같은 영상을 만들어주는 장치레요
<monos> 사각지대랑 안보이는데가 많은데 저거 달면 잘보이겠네요
<monos> 운전하면 불안한게 안보이는대가 너무 많아서 무서워요
<jason_kr>  내 보기는 했는데...맨 위 사진처럼 나오지는 않고요.
<jason_kr> 저렇게 안나오던데...게다가...사람 보라고 나오는 것이 아니라 안전주행에 보조장치로 스스로 동작하는 것이었어요.
<jason_kr> 예컨데...전방에 장애물이면 급 감속 시키거나, 차선 이탈시 조기 경보해 주는 용도 였어요.
<jason_kr> 연결고리처럼 4~5개 카메라 병합해서 360도 이미지 만들어 주는 건 아녔는데...........위 후지쯔 사진은 좀 과장 같아 보이기도 하고요.
<jason_kr> 맞네요. 첫화면에 나온 360도 이미지는 희망사항. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<jason_kr> 버드 뷰는...주/정차때만, 주행중엔 불필요(불용) 이랄까...? 암튼 주행중 버드 뷰로 도움받는 것은 아니고요.
<drake_kr> 오늘 쌩당한건 기억해야겠다
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 무슨 말씸?
<DarkCircle> 냐옹.
<DarkCircle> 두고두고 안주거리가 될듯 냠냠냠
<jason_kr> 하이~
<DarkCircle> 'ㅅ'w 쿵.
<drake_kr> 술도안먹는기
<monos> 우분투포럼에 중고장터가 생기면 문제가 될까요?
<drake_kr> 네
<monos> 중고나라 같은데서 살려니 마음이 안놓여서요
<DarkCircle> 일단 판매자와 구매자 사이에 보증이 안서니까
<drake_kr> 새거 사면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 무슨 피해가 발생할지 모르죠.
<monos> 새거 살 여유 되면 새거 사는게 최고인데요
<DarkCircle> 포럼에는 나눔 게시판이 있을진 모르겠지만 중고장터는 애초부터 없던걸로.
<jason_kr> 예전 다른 방은 밴 발르는 걸로 유명했는데...우리 방은 참~ 착해요.
<monos> 여유 안되고 테스트용도및 실험용으로 살만한게 있으면 구지 새거 사면 돈 아깝자나요
<drake_kr> xbox랑 플스랑 둘중에 뭘 살까요? 라고 물으면 둘 다 사면 된다고 하죠
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 김밥용김에 참기름을 바르듯이 밴을 고소하게 ...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 액정에 보호필름 안붙이네여? 기스나면 어쩔라구 -> 기스나면 새로 하나 사면되죠
<drake_kr> 지를돈이 없습니다 -> 니가 언제는 돈이 있어서 질렀더냐
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 라즈베리 파이 왔네용. :)
<pchero_work> 라즈베리 파이 + 카메라 모듈.
<drake_kr> 라즈베리파이 좋죠
<jason_kr> 가까워서 빨리 갔나부다. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 방금 내용물 확인하고, 스크린 터치 + 케이스 지름. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 1080p avc1 + aac 잘 나옵니당
<monos> 라즈베리파이 신제품 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<monos> 스펙 조금만 더 높여서 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<pchero_work> spq
<pchero_work> 넵 저두요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 큐비 보드가 애플 칩셋 쓰는거에요?
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<pchero_work> 한번 빠져드니, 이거 답이 없네요
<drake_kr> 으
<drake_kr> ㅁ
<drake_kr> pchero_work: https://www.leocom.kr:444/Beaglebone/Default.aspx 요건 어떻습니까
<monos> 중국제품 바나나파이도 있네요
<DarkCircle> 저정도스펙이면 어우 ... 집에 굴러다니던 Pentium 3 서버보다 스펙이 훨씬 좋고도 남네요.
<pchero_work> dh
<DarkCircle> 메모리 확장 안되는거만 빼고 _-_
<pchero_work> drake_kr: 오우, 괜찮네요
<DarkCircle> 저정도면 감지덕지해야
<drake_kr> 중국제품쓰면 arm걸림
<monos> 저는 왠지 애플 챕셋 들어간 제품을 한번 사용해보고 싶네요
<pchero_work> 가격도 sdcard 생각하면 비슷비슷하네요
<jason_kr> 비슷한 가격대에 최고 사양이죠.
<drake_kr> 근데 저런게 필요할까 싶어요
<drake_kr> 라즈베리로도 할거 다 하는데..
<monos> http://www.solid-run.com/product/hummingboard-i2ex/
<monos> 이런제품도 좋을듯 하네요
<drake_kr> 그이상이 필요하면 그냥 파인트레일같은거 써도 되고
<jason_kr> tor 서버 돌리려면 Rpi 보다는 BBB 를 쓰라는 얘기가 무성
<pchero_work> 와우
<drake_kr> imx6라..
<drake_kr> 쓰다보면 빡칠일 많겠네여
<monos> 라즈베리파이 있으면 irc채팅+720p동영상 감상+ ssh으로 다른서버 제어 용도정도 저는 사용하겠네요
<drake_kr> BBB 좋네요
<drake_kr> sgx530이넹
<drake_kr> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G140448267127
<monos> 비싸네요
<monos> 가격이 문제네요
<drake_kr> 스펙 높고 싼건 없어요
<monos> 스펙 조금 높고 싼거 -> 중고
<drake_kr> ?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 중고로 사면 조금더 싸게 살수 있자나요
<drake_kr> 중고로 파는건 쓸데없는걸 파는거죠
<DarkCircle> 스펙이 좀(?) 높은건 중고로 잘 안나올텐데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 중고라고 싼것도 아니고..
<DarkCircle> 대학원 연구실 같은데서 쓰는 고만고만한 스펙 정도는 나오긴 해요. 아얘 못쓸 정도는 아닌데 기대수준의 스펙은 아님.
<DarkCircle> 연구실용 하드웨어 :: 쓰다 고장나면 부담없이 버리기 좋은 정도의 하드웨어
<drake_kr> A15가 12만원이면 크게 비싼것도 아닌거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 4년전까지만 해도 400만원에 팔던놈인데..
<drake_kr> 그것도 xscale같은 놈들을..
<DarkCircle> pxa 270 290 이런놈들은 ...
<monos> 214.800원이네요
<DarkCircle> 07년도쯤만 해도 기본이 100 120
<DarkCircle> 지금 성능의 1/10 정도인데 ..
<drake_kr> 싸다는건
<drake_kr> 그만큼 필요가 없어졌다는 뜻
<drake_kr> 오드로이드는 미국이랑 독일에 엄청 팔리나보네..
<drake_kr> 뭐 어차피 5422 2G짜리라고 해도 펜3 투알라틴만큼 속도 나올라나
<drake_kr> 에디슨 풀리길 기다려야지..
<DarkCircle> 펜3랑 5422는 구조 자체가 다르니 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 돌려는 봐야겠죠
<DarkCircle> 게다가 펜3 투알라틴 돌릴적 윈도는 ... 그 위에서 돌아가는것도 ... 어떤건 쓸데없이 무거워서 느리기도 했고 ..
<DarkCircle> 아 64비트 ARM 위에 64비트 ART 머신 돌리는거 봤는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드는 64비트가 나와줘야 제맛인듯...
<drake_kr> 엇
<drake_kr> xu3는 듀얼cpu넹
<drake_kr> 5422이랑 4410 붙였네
<drake_kr> 미친놈들
<jason_kr> 헉! 미생 놓쳤다.
<DarkCircle> 안습 ...
<DarkCircle> 미생ㅃ2
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 괜찮아요
<DarkCircle> 미생 나중에 쫙 붙여서
<jason_kr> 낼 재방송? 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한편으로 만들어가지고 논스톱 정주행
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 하기야 8편까지도 한숨에 봤는데...
<DarkCircle> 본방사수도 좋지만 보다 기다리다 하다 흐름 끊기는거보단 끝날때까지 모든 스포일러를 차단하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 나중에 한번에 쫙 받아서 논스톱 러쉬
<DarkCircle> 핧핧!
<jason_kr> 헤헤헤 ..
<jason_kr> 스포일러 가 젤 문제. ㅎ
<monos> 미생 금요일 토요일 하는거 아닌가요?
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  alive?
<Bluedusk_> 오
<Bluedusk_> 린돌님 오랬만?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> bluedusk, 센빠이!!!!
<LinDol> 컴터 끌께여!
<LinDol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 원래 늘~ 있쟎았어요? 내 잘 못봤나?
<Bluedusk_> 컴터 왜 켠겨..ㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,
<Bluedusk_> 저 아까 8시 좀 넘어서 잠들었다가 지금 깼어요
<Bluedusk_> 저녁에 잠 다 잔듯.;
<jason_kr> 잘 했우~~~
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 묘족이 될 차례!
<Bluedusk_> 오 DarkCircle옹 오랬만
<jason_kr> 웃쒸...승용 수소차가 시중에 판매를 시작했네요?! 우...(바다 건너 얘기)
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  왜 4k 지원되는 디스플레이중에 디스플레이포트 지원하는 모델은 안보이는거죠?
<jason_kr> 몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<monos> Bluedusk_: 디스플레이포트가 4K지원안하는게 아닐지 저는 잘모릅니다.
<monos> 저는 이따가 올게요
<Bluedusk_> 악마존에서 다나와 최저가 22만원 하드를 13만원에 파네요 4t짜리
<jason_kr> 4t ?
<jason_kr> dk
<jason_kr> 아
<jason_kr> 정말 가격 경쟁력 있는 가격이네요.
<drake_kr> Bluedusk_: what
<autowiz> 냠냠
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 라우팅 테이블 관리를 해볼려고 하는데 잘 이해가 안가요
<monos> Type : net 이랑 host 있는데
<monos> net은 도메인적는거죠?
<monos> host는 숫자 아이피 적는거에요?
<autowiz> ip 가 하나면 host 로 여러개 (ip 대역) 이면 net
<autowiz> 라우팅은 ip 로만 동작합니다. 기본적으로
<monos> 내부 아이피가 여러개이니 net으로 해야 되죠?
<autowiz> 네
<monos> Target  Mask GageWay 이렇게 있는데요
<monos> Mask는 먼지 잘모르겠네요
<monos> 라우팅 할 타켓 아이피 적고
<monos> 게이트 웨이 접는건 이해가 가는데 Mask는 먼지 모르겠어요
<autowiz> subnet 개념을 공부해보시는건 어떠실지.
<autowiz> ip 설정할때 서브넷 마스크  , 의 mask 입니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 공유기를 dhcp 끄고 허브식으로 사용하는거랑 스위치 허브랑 성능은 어느게 더 좋은가요?
<monos> ip설정할때 서브넷 마스크는 255.255.255.0 이런식으로 들어가는데
<monos> 라우팅 테이블 관리에서는 Mask는 숫자 3자리 밖에 안들어가네요 그래서 이해가 잘안되요
<jason_kr> 아주 오늘 ...ㅋㅋㅋ 프리노드가 죽상이네요. 스팸 공격땜에...네트워크가 1~2분씩 느려지는데.. 으휴~
<monos> jason_kr: 님 irc에서 채팅 말고 다른거 하는거 있으세요?
<monos> 저는 채팅만해서 그런지 느려지는걸 모르겠네요
<monos> samahui_tpc: 아직 회사에요?
<samahui_tpc> sp
<samahui_tpc> sㅔ
<samahui_tpc> 네
<samahui_tpc> ㅠㅠ
<monos> 대다하시네요
<monos> 요즘 철야 하시네요
<samahui_tpc> 내일 출장가야되서요
<samahui_tpc> 할 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> samahui_tpc: 님 출장 준비 하시는군요
<samahui_tpc> 슬슬 들어가야죠
<samahui_tpc> 운전하고 갈라믄 졸면 큰일이니까요
<monos> samahui_tpc: 혹시 공유기dhcp끄고 사용하는거랑 스위치 허브 사용하는거랑 어느게 더 좋은지 아시나요?
<monos> 운전은 다른사람이 안해요?
<samahui_tpc> 그건 기기에 따라서 ... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 공유기 좋은거 아닌데요
<monos> 허브도 H5005
<monos> 싸구려요
<monos> 둘다
<monos> 공유기도 인터넷 하면 그냥 주는거에요
<samahui_tpc> 근데 내부 공유하려는거면 공유기쓰세요. 쓰기 편하자나요
<samahui_tpc> 운전은 제가 합니다 제차니까 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 공유기 포트들이 꽉차버려서요
<monos> 남는 공유기에 일단 허브처럼 사용하고 있긴 한데
<samahui_tpc> 같이 대려가는 직원을 보통 시키는데 요놈은 내일가지 밤셈하고 가야되서 제가 하는게 안전할거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 허브를 싸구려 H5005나 H5008 구매할까 생각중이에요
<monos> 그럼 지금 드가셔서 눈붙이고 오셔야 겠네요
<samahui_tpc> 네
<samahui_tpc> 슬슬 가려고요
<monos> 회사에 자는곳 잇으면 더 좋을텐데
<samahui_tpc> 자는곳은 있는데
<samahui_tpc> 그래도 집에 가야죠
<samahui_tpc> 씻는것도 그렇고 무엇보다 애보고 출장가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tpc> 아무튼 대충하시고 monos님도 어서 주무세요
<samahui_tpc> 전 이만 들어가 볼께요
<samahui_tpc> 편한밤 되세요
<monos> 잘가세요
<samahui_tpc> 네
<monos_> 팅겨버렷네요
<monos_> 다른 wan인터넷으로 접속함
<jason_kr> bluedusk: DP 가 반드시 필요해요?
<jason_kr> 집에선 전화선 쓰나봐요? pchero1
<monos_> pchero1: 님 안녕하세요
<monos_> pchero: 님 안녕하세요
<monos_> Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos_> Seony: 님 출근하셨어요?
<Seony> 아직요
<Seony> 제가 Seony라는 닉으로 채팅할 땐 집이라는 뜻입니다
<monos_> Seony: 네 알겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 출근 전에 봐야지, 출근하면 못 봐요~ ---> http://gizmodo.com/when-porn-and-virtual-reality-collide-nsfw-1660603261
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos_> 헐 먼지 모르겟지만 야한거 같네요
<monos_> Seony: 님 공유기를 dhcp기능을 끄고 쓰는거랑 허브를 쓰는거랑 둘중에 어느게 성능이 좋을까요?
<monos_> 스위치 허브
<Seony> dhcp를 끄면 어떡하실려구요
<monos_> 둘다 저가형 가정용
<Seony> dhcp랑 허브랑은 아예 다른건데요
<monos_> dhcp를 끄고 공유기를 허브처럼 사용
<monos_> 공유기 2개가 있다면
<monos_> 하나는 dhcp를 끄고 허브처럼 사용할려고요
<Seony> 일단 저는 출근합니다.  좀이따 뵈요
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 이따가 오세요
<Work^Seony> monos_, 허브처럼 쓰는거나 공유기에서 dhcp 끄고 쓰는거나 아무런 차이가 없습니다.  공유기에서 dhcp끄면 걍 허브랑 별반 다를게 없어요
<monos_> Work^Seony: 님 스위치허브랑 같은 기능에 같은 성능인거죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않아요.  공유기가 기능은 더 많죠.
<Work^Seony> 허브는 기능이 아예 없는 것도 있는데요.
<Work^Seony> 전 모닝커피 타러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> Work^Seony: 네 커피 드시고 오세요
<jason_kr> 아쒸~ 이 시간에 왠 술친구가 ...쩝
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 새벽 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리붓합니다
<monos> 새벽이라 엄청 춥네요
<monos> 방에 있는데도 한기가 ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> gtx760도 아직까진 쓸만하네요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 네
<monos> gtx760이면 좋은거 같은데요
<monos> 최신 기술력에 보급형
<monos> 좋은거 같아요
<drake_kr> 한 1~2년 지나면 버려지겠지만요
<monos> 너무 짧게 쓰시네요
<monos> gts250도 아직 써요
<drake_kr> 그럭저럭 쓸만한거지 좋은편은 아니거든요
<monos> ㄴ[ㅔ
<monos> 패키지 게임할려면 좋은 그래픽카드는 필수니깐
<monos> 그렇겠네요
<drake_kr> 다음번엔 좀 무리해서 980 가볼까 생각중이죠
<monos> 그건 비싼거네요
<monos> 970사세요
<drake_kr> 무리할거면 비싼거 사야죠
<drake_kr> 애매한거 뭐하러 사요
<monos> drake_kr: 네
<monos> 좋은거 사면 좋쵸
<monos> 기분도 좋아지고 성능도 더 좋구요
<Work^Seony> 전 전기세 떔시...
<drake_kr> 760에서 970 가면 뭐 얼마 좋아지는것도 아닌데 그럴거면 760 쓰는게 낫죠
<monos> 저는 패키지 게임은 거의 안하고 온라인게임 가끔해요
<monos> 온라인게임이 컴퓨터 사양이 낮아도 잘돌아가는게 많아서요
<drake_kr> 왕없는 게임은 시간낭비..
<monos> 온라인 게임이 그래도 사람 많이 같이 하는걸 좋아해서 저는 좋네요
<monos> 문명 안드로이드로 나왔는거 같던데
<monos> 하스스톤은 안드로이드로 나온다고 해놓고 12월이 다 되어 가는데 소식이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 온라인게임 노가다가 너무 싫어서 안하게 됐죠
<drake_kr> 왕없는 게임은 시간낭비
<drake_kr> 온란겜은 와우같은건 좀 해볼만 한거 같긴 해요
<monos> 와우도 3년정도 해봤어요
<monos> 너무 지겨워서 안해요
<monos> 이번에 드레노어 전쟁의군주인가 출시 했던데
<drake_kr> wraith채널에서 좀 놀았는데
<drake_kr> 인던 갈라믄 한 6시간 기다려야 되고..
<monos> 타이탄인가 블리자드에 7-8년 개발하다가 중지 했던데 출시도 못해보고 사라짐
<monos> 기대했었거든요
<drake_kr> 블리자드야 뭐
<drake_kr> 1년에 게임 30개를 뽑아내는 기업이니..
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 한 2주째 철권 못들어가고 있네요
<jason_kr> 한글타자가 안되서 한참 혼났네요. 휴~ 무슨 말인지 몰라도 '식겁=시껍했어요"
<jason_kr> 한글타자가 안되서 한참 혼났네요. 휴~ 무슨 뜻인지 몰라도 '식겁=시껍했어요"
<drake_kr> 비정상회담 재밌네요
<Work^Seony> 처음 보신 거에요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Work^Seony> 에네스가 한국말은 정말 갑이죠
<Work^Seony> 지금껏 한국 방송계에 등장한 외국인 중에서 제일 잘하는 거 같더라구요
<jason_kr> 모름.(미안 ㅎ)
<Work^Seony> 잉? 모르세요?
<Work^Seony> 링크하나 드려야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예 몰라여~ ㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ <---- 경악의 표시인데. ㅎ 일종의 경끼 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c6KhImYOVY
<Work^Seony> 40초부터 보시면 되요
<jason_kr> 풉
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 에네스는 터키인이다보니 남들보다 한국어 익히기가 쉬웠다는 점도 있었을 거에요..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 써니. 님. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> OK. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저랑 제 와이프는 비정상회담을 5회인가부터 봤는데, 너무 재밌어서 전부 다 봤어요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-34iGZN5Q 이거 한 번 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 에네스가 "유생"이라는 별명을 얻을만한 이유가 있죠
<Work^Seony> 한국사람보다 더 보수적이라...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 인상이 보수야~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오스만 돌궐족 얘기를 21세기에...ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 하하하
<jason_kr> 잠깐이라도 자야하겠네요. Work ^ Seony 감사
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
<monos_> razGon_MINILA: 님 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> monos, ^^ good morning
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 님 요즘도  Xpenology 사용하시나요?
<monos> 예전엔 한 일주일 사용하다가 리눅스 서버로 갔는데 생각나서 다시 설치 해볼려니 잘안되네요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 리눅스 서버로 사용합니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> omv 설치 해봐야 겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-21
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 다름이 아니라 오늘 같이 오시나 해서요
<autowiz> 하이하이요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, https://www.dropbox.com/s/rb6dcrhe09u2orx/IMG_0376.MOV?dl=0
<Work^Seony> 혹시나 관심있으실 것 같아서 공유해드립니다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 프로젝트가 헬이되어가고 있어요.
<bluedusk> welcom to hell
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 최근에 테스트 중인 네트워크 트래픽 비쥬얼라이저에요: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rb6dcrhe09u2orx/IMG_0376.MOV?dl=0
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 게임하는줄..;;
<Work^Seony> 아~ 게임인줄 아셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 최근 bbb 베타는 ubuntu 14.04가 recommend 던데요??
<Work^Seony> eth0 같은 이더넷 디바이스를 모니터링해주죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 베타 버전이잖아요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 드디어 문서관리 solution으로 alfresco community 버전을 쓰기 시작했어요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어때요?  좋아요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 특히나 workflow 기능이.
<bluedusk> 그것때문에 밀어붙인거기도 하고..
<bluedusk> 이메일로 날라오는 attach 문서들 다이렉트로 빼서 보는 기능도 있는거 같은데
<bluedusk> 일단은 기존에 윈도우 공유로 잡아놓고 쓰던 문서들을 옮기는 작업을 주력으로
<bluedusk> cmissync 라고 alfresco 문서를 dropbox 처럼 동기화 시켜주는 툴도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 데모는 없나보네요
<bluedusk> 네 그랬던거 같아요..-_-; 비디오는 볼수 잇어요
<bluedusk> 튜터리얼 비디오? 정도.
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 남자 시계 살만한 사이트 아시나요?
<autowiz> 옥션
<bluedusk> 블랙프라이데이때 시계나 하나 사둘까 하는데..
<Work^Seony> 시계라면... 웹사이트는 불안하지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 그런가요.;
<Work^Seony> 가격이 비싼 물건이잖아요
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇게 비싼거 살께 아니라.. ㅋ_ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 가격대랑 브랜드를 정해보세요.  그걸 먼저 정하시는게 나을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 시계가 한 번 보기시작하면 욕심이 끝도 없거든요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 그런걸 잘 몰라서 ..=__=;
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 200만원 짜리 2000만원 짜리 안바래요
<autowiz> 그냥 15만원정도
<monos> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 https://www.dropbox.com/s/rb6dcrhe09u2orx/IMG_0376.MOV?dl=0 이거 자기서버로 오는 아이피들 다보여주는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<monos> 신기하네요
<autowiz> http://onlinebusiness.volusion.com/articles/what-is-ddos/
<autowiz> 이게 더 재미있지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저건 Logstalgia라고 하는 툴입니다
<Work^Seony> 저거랑 제 영상에 나온 툴이랑은 좀 달라요
<Work^Seony> 저건, *.log파일이나 형식에 맞는 stdin 텍스트를 읽어서 뿌려주는 거거든요
<autowiz> 드롭박스 영상 은 어떤 프로그램인가요?
<autowiz> 테스트중? 직접 만드신?
<autowiz> 역시 신 이였어...  오~ 오~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 제가 직접 만들었을리는 없죠
<Work^Seony> c++에 libpcap이랑 sdl로 만들어진 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근데 저거 ddos 공격 영상 아주 흥미롭네요
<autowiz> ddos 공격 방어 영상을 어디 네트워크 소프트웨어 홈페이지 에서 봤는데
<autowiz> fc5 인가
<autowiz> f5.com 여기 였던거 같아요 .  제품인지 서비스인지는 모르겠지만 관심이 많이 가더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 소프트웨어로 디도스를 방어하는게 가능한 거에요?
<autowiz> 방화벽이 들어오는 세션을 막으면
<autowiz> 들어왔다 나갔다하는거는 막는거니까 .
<autowiz> 서버를 좀더 보호할 수는 있지요 기본적으로 , 방화벽 자체가 죽는건 조금 다른 얘기가 됩니다ㅏ.
<autowiz> 방호벽 자체도 들어왔다 나갔다 에서 들어오는거만 되는거니까 조금은 효과가 있을지도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...  소프트웨어로 어떤 필터를 만드는거네요
<autowiz> 국내 방화벽 대부분이
<autowiz> 리눅스 기반에 네트웍 드라이버나 커널 단 네트웍 드라이버 조금 만져서 패킷 필터링 하는방식이지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 그런건 앤신님이나 , readytoact 님이 잘아시지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네이버나 다음 같은데 f5 스터디 카페도 있고 그렇던데
<autowiz> 아직 정확힌 정체를 모르겠어요.
<autowiz> 제가 뭘 잘못했나요? 저만 쫗겨난든한 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 쫓겨 이건가
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  핑 타임아웃이래요
<Work^Seony> 네 쫓
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 출장준비 다해놓고 있는데 일정변경으로 다음주로 밀렸네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 덕분에 밤샘하다시피한 일은 무용지물에 정신을 아스트랄로... 날아가는중입니다
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
<Seony> 고생하십니다
<samahui_TP> Seony님 출근 안하셨어요?
<samahui_TP> 아이디를보니 직장이 아니시군요
<Markers> Seony님 저 여쭈어볼게 있는데 젠투 리눅스설치할때 eth0은 안보이고 enp0s3인가 이런게 보이던데 어떻게 해야되요???
<Seony> 그걸로 쓰시는 겁니다.  젠투는 디바이스 네이밍이 좀 달라요
<Markers> 흠... 지금 버추얼박스로 해보고 있는데 네트워킹 연결이 안되던데
<Markers> 응?
<Seony> 드라이버 올려야죠
<Seony> 랜카드 인식되는지도 보시구요
<Markers> 글 입력했는데 입력이 안됐넹 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 혹시 어떤식으로 하는지 알려주실 수 있을까요 -_-?
<Seony> 랜카드 인식이요?
<Markers> 네. 드라이버 잡는거나 머 그런것들 -ㅁ- 아니면 링크라도; 어제 검색 막 해봐도 영어 까막눈이라서 그런지 딱 보이진 않더라구요ㅡㅡ;;
<Markers> 젠투 설치가이드 찾아봐도 죄다 eth0 기준이었던거 같고...
<Seony> ping 8.8.8.8하면 핑 나가요?
<Markers> 흠 지금 해보고 있는데
<Markers> 신호는 가네요?
<Seony> 그럼 답 나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 48.7
<Markers> 8.8.8.8이 머길래 신호가 가징 다른곳은 나가지도 않던데 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 음... 혹시 Markers님 전공분야가 네트워킹은 아니죠?
<Markers> 네 ㅋ 근데 전체적으로 전공분야를 잘 모르긴합니다 -_-;; 공부를 잘 안해서
<Seony> 네트워킹 한다고 하셨으면 아마 제가 조낸 욕했을 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 8.8.8.8은 구글 dns 서버에요
<Seony> 8.8.8.8로 핑이 나가는데 인터넷이 안된다면,
<Seony> 결국 dns resolving이 안된다는 뜻이잖아요
<Seony> 그럼  /etc/resolv.conf 파일 열어서 지금 작업 중이신 곳의 dns 정보를 넣으시면 간단하게 해결되겠죠
<Markers> 흠...
<Markers> 지금 제가 kt 쪽 인터넷 쓰고 있는데 보니 168.126.63.1 or 2가 kt껀데
<Markers> 이렇게 설정은 되어있거든요?
<Seony> 그럼 kt dns로 핑을 날려보세요
<Markers> 핑 갑니다 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 그럼 무슨 네트워크 연결이 안된다는 거에요?
<Markers> 잉 되넹
<Markers> @_@
<Markers> 어제 분명 www.google.com 이렇게 보내면 안되었는데 -ㄱ
<Markers> 음.... 특정 사이트는 핑이 안 날아가네요
<Seony> 안나가는게 아니라 막았을 거에요
<Seony> 보안상 핑은 대부분 막아놓거든요
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<Markers> 아 어제 삘 받아서 이거 찾느라 새벽 2시부터 6시까지 찾아봤는데 -ㄱ
<Markers> 되고 잇었던거엿나
<Markers> 아무튼 감사합니다. 덕분에 해결된거 같네요 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 허이구~ ujuc 참 오랫만입니다.
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 jason_kr :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 왜...요즘 뭔 일 있나~ 역전의 용사들이 ㅋㅋㅋ 다 때를 같이해서 나타나는 거요? ㅋ
<jason_kr> 오옷 그러고 보니 인원이 오랫만에 30+  ㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 아... 어제 openstack 쪽 미팅한다고.ㅡ.ㅡ...
<ujuc> 오랜만에 켰더니..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ :)
<jason_kr> 마커스, 유제이유씨, 움트트 움트, 또...린돌, (엔신님은 잘 안나오지만) ㅋㅋㅋ 써니. 님등...참 오래된  분들 + 오즈
<ujuc> 전 쪼랩인데요 뭐..
<jason_kr> 그래도 포럼에 글 많이 썼쟎아요~
<ujuc> 깔짝거림이죠.. :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오프라인에서 못 본지도 몇 년된 거 같아요~
<ujuc> 12년 이후로는 나가질 않았으니..까 말이죠.ㅡ.ㅡ;;; 꽤.; 되긴했죠 :)
<jason_kr> uj uc 말도 마소. 내가 12년이후 지방에서 막노동 비슷한 일을 하느라...얼마전까지 거의 두문불출 했어요. 나랑 똑같네. 게다가
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> 움트'도 같은 기간 외국에 있었데요.
<jason_kr> 어서오세요 금감자님 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ 오늘 점심은 지하철표 샌드위치네요...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 혹시 omv 써보신분 있으세요?
<monos> OMV 에서 하드 하나로는 볼륨생성이 안되나요?
<razGon_Xch2> 그거 생성한뒤에
<razGon_Xch2> 파티션 매직으로 운영체체 부분과 나눠주면 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch2> gpart추천합니다.
<razGon_Xch2> monos, omv는 제가 설치해보앗습니다.
<monos> razGon_Xch2:  저 리눅스에 omv깔린 상태에서 파티션 매직이 되나요?
<razGon_Xch2> 그건 모르겟습니다.
<monos> 깔기전에 파티션 나누고 깔아야 되죠?
<razGon_Xch2> gpart라는 운영체체가 있습니다. 파티션 직
<razGon_Xch2> 아니요.
<razGon_Xch2> 설치하고 분리
<ujuc> gpart는 프로그램아닌가요 파티션 정의하는...
<monos> 그런거 같네요
<monos> ujuc: 님 파티션 프로그램 맞는거 같아요
<monos> 리눅스용 파티션 프로그램
<ujuc> 제가 정확히 omv가 뭔지를 몰라서.ㅡ.ㅡ.;;
<monos> omv 그냥 웹으로 리눅스 제어 하기 위해 만들어진 php 비슷한거 같네요
<monos> omv openmediavalut
<ujuc> https://smyl.es/the-ultimate-nas-media-center-with-debian-based-openmediavault-and-plex-media-server/
<ujuc> 이건 가보네요.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<monos> freenas랑 비슷함
<ujuc> 오 괜찮은데요 :)
<monos> 한글화 되고 있길래 한번 써볼려고 오늘 깔았는데요
<PotatoGim> 네, 열심히 번역하고 있습니다.
<ujuc> 옷... :)
<monos> 저 하드가 70기가 짜리 하나 인데 이게 토렌트 한번 해볼려니 다른하드 하나더 있어야 되는거 같아서요
<monos> 볼륨이 없어서 폴더 지정을 못하네요
<PotatoGim> java로 구현된게 아니면 개발도 기여하고 싶은데.. 자바로 구현했더라구요.
<monos> 시그놀러지는 cgi로 된거죠?
<monos> omv는 java인가 보네요
<ujuc> 처음 설정할때부터
<PotatoGim> 시놀러지는 extjs로 만들었긴한데...
<ujuc> 필요하네요....
<ujuc> 폴더지정 기능은 없어보입니다.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ujuc> PotatoGim, 음.. 내부는 java인가보내요 밖은 php에 extjs를 사용했다고 나오는걸보니..
<ujuc> 한글화는 어디서 진행중이신가요..? 코드로 하시나요.ㅡ.ㅡ?
<PotatoGim> transifex에서 진행 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 뭘 보고 자바라고 생각했었던거지...
<autowiz> UI 의 자바스러움?
<PotatoGim> PHP네요...
<PotatoGim> RPC 구현이 전부 PHP로 되어있는데 대체 언제부터 잘못 알고 있던건지...ㅜㅜ
<ujuc> :)
<ujuc> 혹시 transifex 쪽 URL을 알려주시면... :)
<ujuc> 검색으로 찾으면 안나오는군요.ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<PotatoGim> https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/openmediavault/
<PotatoGim> 여기입니다~~
<ujuc> :) 감사합니다. :)
<autowiz> 한글화가 덜되었군요 음...
<PotatoGim> 네.. 제가 워낙 게으르다보니... 최근에 다른 분들도 참여하시면서 많이 끌어올려지고는 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 그래도 90프로쯤되어있던데요 :)
<monos> 95프로네
<monos> 5프로 남았네요
<ujuc> 저정도면 빠르신거죠.. :) 전... 아무리해도 30프로를 못넘고 있는데요.. :)
<jason_kr> 내가 쳇창 관리를 잘못 해서...1시 이후 대화가 없는 줄 알았으. ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> jason_kr: 님 gpart 라고 사용할줄 아세요?
<PotatoGim> 표면 상으로는 95%인데... 퀄리티 상으로는...ㅋㅋ
<monos> 파티션 하는건데 어떻게 사용하는지 모르겠네요
<jason_kr> 트렌지픽스'가 검색에 잘 안걸리더라고요, 엉뚱한 곳에도 있고...
<ujuc> 퀄..퀄리티...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 검토만 한번씩 해주시면될껀데.....
<tatsuo> 6테라 하드가 나왔네요 ㄷㄷ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ (미안) 두둥 <--- 북치는 소리
<jason_kr> tatsuo: 뭔 북이죠? ^^
<tatsuo> 아~ ㅋㅋ 나온지 오래됐나보군요
<tatsuo> 하드좀 살려고 찾아보다가 저는 오늘에서야 알았네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 예. 좀 됐죠. 내 생각엔 4t 쯤이 ...정당하쟎을까~ 6테라 보다.
<monos> 저는 가난해서 1테라나 2테라 하나 살려고 해요
<monos> 가격대는 3테라가 가장 좋은거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 현재 가격적 메리트는 2~3테라짜리죠
<monos> 4테라 부터는 가격이 너무 올라가요
<jason_kr> 예에~ 글쿤요.
<samahui_TP> 하지만 하드의 진리는 SSD
<samahui_TP> 다들 SSD로
<tatsuo> 저는 SSD 로 서비스 한번 구축했다가
<tatsuo> 레이드 풀리고 데이터 증발하면서
<tatsuo> 한번 진짜 심각하게 자살을 고민했던적이 있어서 ㄷㄷ
<samahui_TP> 스스디는 노트북이나 시스템OS용은 괜찮은데 데이터 저장용으로는 아직 HDD로 .. ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 노트북 사용자라면 필히 SSD로 갈만해요. 전력도 훨 적게먹고 빠르고 그렇습니다
<tatsuo> 넵 노트북이나 단순 데스크탑용으로는 정말 괜찮은거 같아요
<bluedusk> 맥북에어가 몇일전에 사용가능시간 13시간 뜨는거 보고
<bluedusk> 정말 잘샀다고 생각한적 있어요
<jason_kr> bluedusk: DP ...관련 내가 머라고 했는데...
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  죄송해요..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 아뇨. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 글 찾았다.  DP 없으면 HDMI 젠더/어뎁터 쓰시라"는...
<razGon_Xch2> 제가 에어를 환불하고 프로를 산 이유죠.
<razGon_Xch2> 다 썬더 볼트로 바뀌어서 문제지만요.
<monos> razGon_Xch2: 애플에서 환불 잘해주나요?
<razGon_Xch2> monos, 답변늦어서 죄송요. 파손만 아니면 한달내로 가능합니다.
<monos> razGon_Xch2: 그렇군요 razGon_Xch2님 혹시 omv에 webdav어떻게 까는지 아세요?
<monos> 플러그인이 안보이네요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<monos> pchero_work: 님 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 넵 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> monos, 그건 저도 잘요. 플러그인은 오운 클라우드가 있어서...
<jason_kr> ì°¸ bluedusk ping
<bluedusk> jason_kr, request time out
<jason_kr> 췟~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 일전에 KCD 날 온 손님 있었죠
<bluedusk> jason_kr, @_@
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 손님은 많았지만
<bluedusk> 말씀하시는 손님이 누구를 말씀하시는지는 대충 짐작이 가네요
<autowiz> 아 정신없어
<jason_kr> 그날, 내가 말 (실수) 또는 잘못 말한게 있어요. 그 이와~ bluedusk 두 분께.
<jason_kr> GPIO port pwm 가능하고요, 내가 말한 포트는 JTAG 였어요. 정정합니다. ㅋ 미안
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 제가 잘못알고 잇었네요
<bluedusk> 사실 전 컴맹이라 잘못알고 있어도 용서 될듯?
<jason_kr> JTAG 는......ㅋㅋㅋ 당연히 pwm 안되고요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 정말 정신이 하나도 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> autowiz: 왜요? 내가 또 머 잘못했우?
<autowiz> 아니요 일이 너무 바빠서요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 머...짐꾼 필요하면 불러요. 가께
<bluedusk> 어 openstack 필요하시면 불러요
<bluedusk> 깔아드릴께요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 님 필요하셔요?
<jason_kr> NOT thanks. ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요~ 전 일찍 들어갑니다~
<jason_kr> 즐 주말!! samahui_TP
<samahui_TP> ^^
<tatsuo> 퇴근할게요
<jason_kr> ^^
<bluedusk> 우울한
<bluedusk> 금욜이네요
<drake_kr> 태희 못보셨?
<autowiz> 움트 오늘 저녁은 뭐해?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 점심때 봤어요
<bluedusk> tatsuo, 움트님 저녁에 여자분이랑 데이트 할듯?
<drake_kr> 태희를 봤는데 왜 우울해요
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 제가 본 태희가 김태희가 아니라서요...
<tatsuo> 아 오늘 회식요;;;
<tatsuo> 어제는 전체회식 오늘 팀회식
<tatsuo> 이틀연속 짱나네요;;;
<jason_kr> (혼자만) 행복해라~ 췟!
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<tatsuo> 어제는그나마 좀 일찍 끝났는데
<tatsuo> 오늘은 팀회식이라 사람이 별로 없어서 엄청 길어질거 같아요 ㅠㅠ;
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> tatsuo, 무슨 회사인데
<tatsuo> 저 나갈게요.... 오즈형 죄송해요 연락 드릴게요
<bluedusk> 회식을 연짝 이틀이나
<tatsuo> 저희IDC요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ bluedusk ㅎ
<tatsuo> 갈게요 ㅠㅠ 자세한건 다음에 또 말씀드릴게요
<drake_kr> 피자 먹어야징
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 나도 줘요
<jason_kr> http://ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27384
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 퇴근할까요?
<jason_kr> 노고 많아요~ drake_kr  ^^
<drake_kr> ~_~
<jason_kr> 오늘 지금 20:30 미생 E11
<bluedusk> 냥
<bluedusk> bigbluebotton 쉽게 안올라오네요
<bluedusk> -_- 뭐가 문제지
<drake_kr> 11화는뭔내용이에요?
<jason_kr> 또 잔잔한 감동
<jason_kr> 정말 알고 싶은 거요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 스포일링 당하길 원하는 거요? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐, 웹툰 원작 다 봐서
<drake_kr> 스포일 상관 안해요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하대리 진심 나와요?
<jason_kr> 사장이 영3팀 방문, 특별 격려, 승진, 박과장 후임으로 천과장 입장.
<drake_kr> 머리짤르라고 갈구고요?
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 내년 사업 계획 작성중,장그래가 "파격"제안. 후 명분찾기........ 여기까지..
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 상당히 많이 갔네요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> E 12 는 ...최전무 와 천과장 밀당/밀땅 나올 것 예감
<drake_kr> 박과장 스토리로 한 두회는 때워먹을줄 알았는데요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> E 10에서 완전 쫑
<jason_kr> E 10 에서 완전 쫑
<jason_kr> 상무 자진 사직, 김부장 타 사업장으로 발령, 김부장 가는 날 오과장이 가는 김부장께  90도 인사.
<drake_kr> 엄청 잘하드라구요
<drake_kr> 다들
<jason_kr> 예, 장그래는 남자애가 어쩜 입술이 기지배보다 빨게 가지고..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 암튼 모처럼 잘 만든 드라마요. 원작도 좋고...
<drake_kr> 뭐 무슨 배다른 남매가 어쩌고 하는거 안 나와서 좋더라구요
<jason_kr> 그건 모르겠어요. 응. 한편 만화와는 일부 다른 점도 맘에 들고...발전했다고 해야하나? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 현실감있게..
<drake_kr> 12화에서 장그래 양말파는거 나오겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 모름. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 21일밤 9시 KBS 1TV <뉴스9>와 밤 11시 40분 <취재파일K>에서는, 지금까지 볼 수없었던 신종 금융사기와 함께 대포통장이 만들어지는 과정을 심층 추적 보도한다.              네요
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝?
<drake_kr> 역시 미생 잼네요
<jason_kr> 혹 PotatoGim 집이 어디요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  ㅈ ㅓ 양재요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 임수랑 가까워서 좋겠우!
<Bluedusk_> 그분 저 위에 노원쪽에 사시는거 아니였어요?
<drake_kr> 저 버림받았음
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 이사한지 오래.ㅋㅋㅋ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  누구에게요?
<drake_kr> imsu한테요
<jason_kr> 임수에게...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그렁거 보믄  Bluedusk_ 격력이 좋아요~
<Bluedusk_> 안좋은데요.;
<Bluedusk_> 컴맹이라 어쩔수없.ㅠ
<SHR> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> hi~
<drake_kr> low~
<SHR> 뭐 하나만 여쭤봐도 될까요??, 소켓 프로그래밍에 관해서 해결되지 않는게 있어서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_kr> 아는 사람이 있으면 10분내로 답할꺼고요. 걍 마구 질문하면 됩니다. 윗 글은 불필요합니다. ^^
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/File4developers#Socket
<SHR> 넵 :)
<jason_kr> Do not ask to ask <------- 넷티켓이죠. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 소켓통신.. 어려운거 하시넹
<ipeter> 좋은데요
<ipeter> Do not ask to ask
<drake_kr> 하긴 소켓통신도 포인터 비슷하게.. 구글 검색하면 나오는 정보는 많은데 속시원한게 별로 없긴 하죠..
<jason_kr> irc 널리 알려진 기본 에티켓'이죠. 내가 만든 게 아니라. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> SHR: 뭐가 궁금하십니까..
<SHR> 클라이언트가 서버에게 커넥트 요청을 하면 커넥트 요청을 한 클라이언트에게 간단한 문자열을 띄워주는 소켓 프로그램 입니다. 제 IP주소로 서버를 열고 루프백 주소를 활용해서 커넥트 요청을 하면 정상적으로 클라이언트 프로그램에게 문자열을 띄워주지만, 서버와 클라이언트가 서로 분리된 네트워크에서 통신을 할때에는 커
<SHR> 왜 그런 걸까요??, 서버와 라우터가 동일 라우터에 있는 경우는 잘 작동하는대 말이죠;;
<drake_kr> 주소..
<drake_kr> 보통 accept하는 서버쪽은 일반적으로 0.0.0.0으로 받을테지만
<drake_kr> 라우터가 못 찾아가는 주소로 소켓을 날린것 같군요
<drake_kr> 아니면 server가 nat 안으로 들어가 있거나.
<SHR> 라우팅 테이블을 조사해 봐야 되는걸까요?
<Bluedusk_> tcpdump로 찍어보는게 제일 확실할것 같지만
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  안주무시나요?
<drake_kr> 자야죠
<Bluedusk_> 넹
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 위키 작업 많이 했네요 :D
<drake_kr> 많아보이는거지, 아직 부족해요
<SHR> 서버와 클라이언트의 운영체제가 서로 다른경우 별도로 해줘야할 작업이 존재하나요??
<jason_kr> 원래 위키는 계속 보완하는 거지, 완성이란 건 없쟎아요. ^^ (통과)
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 BSD Socket을 따르고, 윈도우는 대부분 winsock2를 사용할텐데, bsd socket의 wrapper입니다
<SHR> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 답변해 주신 분들 모두 감사드려요, 답변해 주신내용을 토대로 좀더 조사해 봐야 겠내요:D, 요즘 라즈베리파이를 활용해서  서버를 구축해서 이것저것 해보려고 하는대 만만치가 않내요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 어휴~ (저는 도움도 못드렸는데,       빈정거리는 말씀이 아니라) 인사성도 밝으시네요. 자주 보겠습니다. 그런데...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런데, 어찌/왜?  우분투 체널로 왔어요?
<drake_kr> 헐 라즈베리
<SHR> 저 여기 회원인대 채팅방은 처음 이용해 보내요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ drake_kr 요즘 경끼 나겠우~
<Bluedusk_> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<jason_kr> 영어가 잘 된다면, 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 체널말고도 네트워크 다루는 체널이 수십개는 되요. 필요하면 그쪽을 방문해도 좋습니다. 물론 프리노드는 영어가 기본이고요, 또
<Bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<jason_kr> 한글 쓰는 한아얄씨 체널도 추천하지만, 네트워킹 관련 체널이 몇 개 없더라고요.
<SHR> 시간되면 한번 방문해 봐야겠내요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ^^
<Bluedusk_> ^_^
<SHR> 주요 관심사가 시큐어 쪽이라 , 두루두루 여러분야를 알아야 하니 알게 한두가지가 아니네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Bluedusk_> @_@
<drake_kr> 음, secure라면.. 머리아플텐데...
<drake_kr> md5도 뚫리고..
<Bluedusk_> rm -rf /var/log/secure
<drake_kr> sha1/2도 이제 더이상 신빙성이 없고..
<drake_kr> 신뢰성*
<Bluedusk_> =__=
<monos> drake_kr: 님 omv 처럼 홈페이지에서 클릭한번만으로 내 우분투 서버를 끌려고 하는데요 이걸 php나 안드로이드 어플처럼 만들수 있을까요?
<SHR> 요즘 해쉬 크레킹이 너무 발전된 탓에 크랙킹이 아주 쉽게 된다죠 ㅎㅎㅎ.. 칠옹성이라 불리던 md5도 무릎을 꿇엇으니 ㅋㅋㅋ 세상에 안전한 암호화는 없는거 같습니다 :D
<ipeter> 졸려요
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 챗들 하셨네요..
<monos> Work^Seony:  출근하셨네요
<Work^Seony> 네.  오늘은 금요일이니 오늘 하루만 버티면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 주말엔 GTA 하시겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 gta는 제가 최근에 해본 게임 중 최고인거 같아요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 여기보면
<monos> vivid 버전은 무슨 버전인지 혹시 아시나요?
<monos> utopic이 안정 버전이죠?>
<Work^Seony> 제가 알고있는 상식이 맞다면, 커널은 보통 짝수가 안정버전이에요
<monos> rc는 개발자 버전인건 알겠는데요 vivid는 무슨 말인지 모르겠어요
<monos>  v3.18-rc1-utopic/ 20-Oct-2014 02:25  -
<monos> [DIR] v3.18-rc2-utopic/ 27-Oct-2014 01:44  -
<monos> [DIR] v3.18-rc2-vivid/ 28-Oct-2014 22:28  -
<monos> [DIR] v3.18-rc3-vivid/ 03-Nov-2014 00:16  -
<monos> [DIR] v3.18-rc4-vivid/ 10-Nov-2014 00:26  -
<monos> [DIR] v3.18-rc5-vivid/ 17-Nov-2014 02:26  -
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 커널 소스 받아다 직접 컴파일해서 썼었는데요, 요즘은 그렇게 하면 너무 피곤하거든요.  그래서 요즘에 커널 컴파일하는 사람들 거의 없어요
<monos> 그냥 공부겸 취미죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 보기엔 아직 커널 컴파일 공부하실 시기는 아닌거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구경삼아서 한 번 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 커널은 옵션 제대로 안주면 제대로 사용하는게 거의 불가능하게 되니까, 지금 쓰시는 커널을 절대 지우지 마세요
<monos> 오늘 실패해서 다시 깔앗음
<monos> 3.18 rc2 깔다가 실패해서 3.16으로 돌아와서
<monos> 3.17성공했어요
<Work^Seony> 성공했따는 의미는, 부팅이 성공했다는 얘기에요?
<monos> 네 부팅 성공하고 다른서비스 정상으로 돌아가는거 확인요
<monos> uname -a
<monos> 해서 커널 제대로 올라간지 확인도 했어요
<Work^Seony> 아... 뭐 그런거야... 기본옵션만 줘도 되는 거니...
<monos> vivid 버저은 멀까요?
<monos> vivid 버전이 정말 궁금하네요
<monos> 검색해도 안나오네요
<monos> 아 맞는거 모르겠지만 아픔 우분투 이름ㅇ같네요
<monos> 이번에 14.10 = utopic
<Work^Seony> 우분투 서버의 커널 소스니까, 아마도 그렇겠죠
<monos> 다음 15.04에 나올 우분투 = vivid 인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 받아서 컴파일하신거군요
<monos> 네 엄청 간단히 되게 해주어요
<monos> deb로 간단히 할수 있게 해주어요
<Work^Seony> 그러니 당연히 잘되죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 복잡하게 tar.gz 컴파일 할 필요 없어요
<Work^Seony> 전 또 커널 소스 받아서 직접 컴파일하신줄 알고...
<monos> 저번에 데비안 컴파일 하다가 몇일 고생하고 포기
<monos> 부팅은 되어도 서비스들이 안되고
<monos> 일일이 다 적용해야 된다고 해서 포기했어요
<Work^Seony> 네 아까 제가 말씀드린게 그 얘기였어요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-22
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRXW7Ne1_88
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니당.
<ahoops> Work^Seony: 오늘 뉴스나온 이민법개정 이거와는 서니님은 관련없으세요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐가 개정됐는데요?
<Work^Seony> 불체자 사면해준다는건 얘기들었는데, 딴건 못들었거든요
<ahoops> 네..
<monos> ahoops: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> 우리나라 사람인가요?
<monos> 주차의 달인인거 같네요
<monos> 우리나라 사람들이 자꾸 이민가고 외국가서 사니깐
<monos> 이민법도 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 중국입니다
<Work^Seony> 위에 이민법개정은 미국 얘끼에요
<monos> 나라 마다 다르죠
<monos> 서니님은 하와이 있으니적용 안될거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 그게 무슨 말이에요?
<monos> 이민법이 나라마다 다르네요
<Work^Seony> 그거야 당연하지만, 하와이는 미국인데요.
<monos> 간 나라 이민법 우리나라 이민법
<monos> 하와이가 미국이군요
<monos> 저는 몰랏네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 다른국가 인지 알았어요
<monos> 독립국가
<Work^Seony> 오바마 대통령이 하와이 출신이신건 알고계셨구요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> 몰랏네요
<Work^Seony> 가끔 휴가 보내러 옵니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 경찰들이 도로 다 막아서 짜증나요
<Work^Seony> monos, 인하 대학교 들어보셨죠? 인천에 있느거...
<monos> 네
<monos> 들어봤어요
<Work^Seony> 한국사람들도 잘 모르는 유명한 사실 중 하나가, 인하대학교의 "인하"라는 뜻이 인천-하와이의 앞글자를 딴거라는 거에요.
<monos> 오 오늘 처음알았네요
<Work^Seony> 도산 안창호의 "도산"이라는 호는, 하와이를 보고 지은 거라고 하구요...
<monos> 우리나라가 하와이를 많이 보고 있네요
<monos> 저는 이따가 올게요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 우분투 데스크탑 14.04에서 노틸러스로 네트워크로 복사하면 복사 속도가 월래 안나와요?
<Work^Seony> 상황에 따라 다르겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 복사속도라는게, "보장"되는게 아니잖아요..
<monos> 윈도우 탐색기는 그냥 복사만 하면 속도 다 나오는데 우분투 14.04깔고 테스트좀 할려고 복사하니 속도가 안나와서요
<Work^Seony> 몇 나오는데요?
<monos> 속도 체크가 안되요
<monos> 그래프만 쭉 올라가요
<Work^Seony> 몇메가에 몇초 걸리는지만 보면 대충 나오잖아요
<monos> 그걸 잘모르겠어서 속도가 얼마나오는지 프로그램상으로 나와주면 좋겠는데
<monos> 노틸러스가 월래 안나오는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 잘 모르겠어요.  노틸러스를 잘 안써서요..
<monos> 서니님은 복사할때 그럼 어떤걸로 하세요?
<Work^Seony> 무조건 scp요
<Work^Seony> scp가 빨라서 그걸 쓰는건 아니구요, 환경상 그렇게 노틸러스로 마우스질 하기가 쉽지않아서 그런 거에요
<monos> gnu만 쓰다가 터미널에서 일일이 적어서 할려니 못하겠네요
<monos> 노틸러스 클릭하는게 더 편하네요
<monos> 그런데 윈도우 탐색기 처럼 속도가 나오면 좋겠는데 속도가 안나오네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  아무래도 저는 터미널 쓰는게 직업이니까, 그게 더 편하죠...
<monos> Work^Seony: 서니님 pci 1기가 랜카드가 30메가도 안나오네요
<monos> 28메가
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 윈도우에서는요?
<monos> 우분투-> 윈도우로 복사
<monos> 윈도우->우분투로 복사는 속도가 안나오네요
<monos> 속도측정이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 근데, pci 1기가에 28메가면 정상으로 보이는데요
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에 드레이크님이 설명하지 않았나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 그때 50메가는 나올거 같다고 했는데
<Work^Seony> 속도에 욕심이 나시면, 하드웨어에 돈을 투자하세요...
<monos> 제 pci-e 방식으로 100-80메가 나오거든요 잘나올때는 110메가도 나왔어요
<Work^Seony> pcie니깐요
<monos> 구형 컴퓨터에는 pci-e방식 꼽는데가 없어서요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 어쩔 수 없는거죠
<monos> 보드가 pci가 전부에요
<monos> 내장 랜카드는 100메가라서요
<monos> 8-9메가로 80기가 복사 한 6-7시간 하니깐 랜카드 절실해서 pci로 구매햇는데
<monos> 조금 좋아지긴 했지만 그래도 느리네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 보기엔 정상입니다...
<monos> 네
<monos> pci라서 느린거군요
<Work^Seony> 다른 여러가지 상황도 있죠...
<monos> 나중에 다른컴퓨터로 바꾸면 저기에 인터넷 물리고 다른 랜카드는 내부네트워크 물려야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 아무리 pcie라도 씨퓨가 안받쳐주면 또 안나와요
<autowiz> 하이요요요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 토요일 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘은 숙취가 심한건 아닌데 술이 덜깼네요
<autowiz> 151 을 너무 마신듯 아아 ㅎㅎㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 솔찍한 제 심정입니다. 웃음도 나고 , 울고싶기도 하고
<autowiz> 밖에는 비가 주룩주룩
<monos> 속상하셨나보네요
<monos> Netsplit between *.net and *.split ended. Users joined: razGon_Xch2, wet, jypie, devSejong_phone_ 이거 저만 뜨는건가요?
<monos> 이게 먼지 모르겠지만 계속 뜨네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 떴어요
<Work^Seony> 좀 불안정했나봐요
<autowiz> 넷 스플릿은 freenode 서버단쪽 장애랄까요 암튼 서버쪽 문제입니다.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요~
<autowiz> 넵
<autowiz> 오늘 따라 스플릿이 많네요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하셨어요~~~~
<ahoops> 그간 강녕하셨는지요~
<autowiz> 저는 안녕 못하고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ 왜이리 늦게 오셨어요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 오잉.
<ahoops> 여친림과 문제라도 있으세요?
<autowiz> 킁... 그냥 해본말이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그림판을 만들고있는데요.
<ahoops> 그림판이 이렇게 어려운거였군요 -_-
<autowiz> 픽셀처리 ui 처리
<ahoops> 이게 아조 정말 만만치않아요~
<autowiz> function 처리 까지 할려면 테트리스 같은거랑은 비교가 안되겠지만서두
<autowiz> 소스는 길어지지만 체계를 잡으면 가능은 하겠지요
<ahoops> 사실 그림판 사용법을 잘몰랐었는데 이번에 열심히 배우고있습니다 -ㅅ-;;
<autowiz> 근데굳이 그림판을 만드셔야 하나요?
<ahoops> 벡터데이터 입출력 UI를 만들어야해서요.
<ahoops> UI샘플로잡은게 그림판입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 기존에 만든게 있는데 호좁해서 이쁘게? 만들어볼라고 그림판보고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 평생 까만색 하얀색만 알고살았는데 이게 뭔일인가 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 아이고야 힘든거 잡으신게 됐네요
<autowiz> 코드는 코드입니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 픽셀에 코드 데이터를 넣는거지요
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 근데 도형이 종류가 많아서 도형별로 입력수정하는 UI가 필요해서요.
<ahoops> 어제하루종일해서 원만들고 오늘은 직사각형 도전중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> autowiz님은 연세가 어찌되세요?
<jason_kr> 저는 39요, auto wiz 님은..쫌 아래죠?
<jason_kr> 아훕 님은 요?
<jason_kr> 어따 메모를 해 놓던지 해야지...늘 잊으니..쩝
<ahoops> 넹 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 전 40이네요
<jason_kr> 컹~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요? 그럼 무슨 띠요?
<ahoops> 호랑이에요.
<jason_kr> 참, 저 위 내 나이는 내 정신연령이랍니다. 일종의 희망사항? ㅎ (미안합니다)
<ahoops> 그럼 41인가요
<jason_kr> 아뇨, ahoops 걍 쉬운 말로..."헌 나이"라고 하죠. ㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 헌 나이 > 흔 나이> (설흔/마흔) <--- 전부 다 헌 나이요. ㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그럼...내 알기론 나 빼고 여기 계신 분들 전부 헌 나이네요. 왜냐면
<ahoops> 몇일안남으셨군요..40대로..
<ahoops> 미리감축드립니다;;
<jason_kr> <-- 또 철없는 소리지만, 나만 20대  ㅋㅋㅋ (또 정신연령)
<jason_kr> <--- 이렇게 철이 없어요.
<ahoops> 정신연령으로 따지면 제가 막내일거라고 확신합니다 -ㅅ-
<jason_kr> 포테토 김이... 20대 일 것 같고...
<jason_kr> 불루  더스크'도 20대죠?
<jason_kr> w e t 도 20대로 추정되는데.., 역시 추정.
<autowiz> 저는 35이요
<ahoops> 말투로는 짐작이 힘들지싶어요
<ahoops> 다들 애기말투쓰시니까요.
<ahoops> 오토님도 애기말투 패턴이시자나요.
<jason_kr> 오즈, 미안 요.  누구누가 동갑이요?
<jason_kr> 매일 물어봐도 매일 잊어. 미안해요.
<autowiz> 까르르 오호호 저도 어려지고 싶어서 그래요 ^^ 부비부비
<ahoops> 부비부비? ㅋㅋ 30대시라면 받아줄수있어요 -ㅅ-
<autowiz> 저랑 동갑은 드레이-크 밖에 없을려나 싶은데요
<jason_kr> ok.
<jason_kr> 임수가 똘이대마왕이랑 동갑.
<ahoops> jason_kr님은 몇일안남았으니 받아줄수없다는게 함정;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ahoops 님 내 글 잘못 해석하셨, 미안합니다. 내 농담이 지나쳤어요. ^^
<ahoops> 별말씀을요 ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 미어미어~
<jason_kr> 미안하다고 했쟎아요. ㅎㅎㅎ sorry again.
<ahoops> 네네 ㅋ
<ahoops> 괜찮아요~ 제가 죄송하죠 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 통과~ 요
<ahoops> 넹 ㅋ
<ahoops> MariaDB 홈페이지가서 오랜만에 릴리즈노트랑 읽어봤는데요.
<ahoops> 공부를 참 열심히 해야겠다는 생각이 마구 드는군요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 공부할것도 많구 놀아야할것두 많구~ 체엑~
<ahoops> 이거슨 전부 그 "저주"탓..
<autowiz> 어떤 저주 인가요?
<ahoops> 누군가의 "제온데탑"입니당.
<jason_kr> 내가 그거 쓰는데...ㅎ? ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 흑.
<ahoops> OTL...
<jason_kr> orz    =3
<ahoops> 반칙이 난무하는 채널입니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 개인데탑으로 제온쓰면 반칙입니다.
<monos> 제온 엄청 좋은거 자나요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 울며 겨자먹고 있어요.
<monos> 제온이면 데스크탑용으로도 써도 되고 서버용으로 써도 되게 나온거죠?
<ahoops> 서버용으로 많이 쓰는것같아요. (이방분들 제외)
<jason_kr> 난 정말 할쉅이 쓰고 있는데, 장점도 있어요. 겨울에만. ㅎㅎㅎ ㅠㅠ
<monos> 할쉽이가 뭐에요?
<autowiz> 제온 다음은 제오프  ㅇㅋㅋ
<monos> 다들 인텔 쓰시네요
<monos> 저는 amd 925 애슬론이에요
<monos> autowiz: 님 제가 하드 1개를 mnt에 마운트 해서 이게 용량이 다 되었어요
<monos> 하드2개를 mnt2로 마운트
<monos> 두개 한 폴더에 쓸려고 ln -s mnt2 mnt
<monos> 링크하면 두개 정리해가면서 쓰면 두개 한하드처럼 쓸수 있나요?
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<jason_kr> 최근 알았는데, 이 사이트 좋네요. https://www.virustotal.com/ko/
<autowiz> 꽤 오래 되었습니다.
<monos> 몇번 본거 같은데 잘 안썻네요
<autowiz> 여러 백신들의 검사 결과를 볼 수 있어서
<jason_kr> 예, 난 최근 알았어요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 참좋지요
<jason_kr> 그러게 말요, 왜 늦게 알았는지...ㅎ
<monos> jason_kr: 님 심블릭 링크로 하드 2개 한개 처럼 한폴더에 정리해가면서 쓸수 있죠?
<monos> 컴퓨터 상태가 좀 이상하네요
<monos> 리부팅 하고 올게요
<autowiz> 마운팅 개념을 다시 생각해보시고 링크는 링크일뿐...
<autowiz> 여러폴더를 한폴더 안에 있는거 처럼 보이게 하는 건 가능하지만 그 이상도 이하도 아니지요. 사실
<monos> autowiz: 그렇쿤요 심블릭 링크로는 안되겠네요 레이드가 답이네요
<autowiz> 여기저기 써먹을 데 많은건 lvm 이지요
<autowiz> 수정하기도 편리하고
<autowiz> 고가 하드웨어 레이드 나 스토리지가 갑이긴 하지만
<autowiz> 뭐 lvm 도 쓸만 합니다.
<autowiz> 레이드도 그렇고 하드디스크라는 놈도 그렇지만 언제 어디서 폴트가 날지 모릅니다.
<autowiz> 항상 백업에 신경 쓰세요
<ahoops> 전쟁에 진자는 용서할수있어도 경계에 실패한자와 백업에 실패한자는 용서할수없다~~
<jason_kr> ㅉㅉㅉ
<ahoops> 부비부비~
<autowiz> 이제 윈됴 8 으로 갈아타도 될까요?
<jason_kr> 8은 이미  끝났고, 8.1 개인 배포도 끝났죠, 그리고
<autowiz> 어플 호환이라던가 괜찮아 졌다고 생각하시는지 . 의견의 듣고싶습니다.
<jason_kr> 8.1은 번들로만 제공중. (안정성은 7때부터 많이 좋아졌다고 생각해요) 결론 필요시 10 쓰세요. ㅎ
<monos> 저는 윈도우 8.1 쓰고 있어요
<monos> 윈도우 10 프리뷰 버전 처음 나올때 사용해봤는데 다 영문이라 쓰다가 지웠어요
<monos> 처음 프리뷰 버전에는 쓸만했는데 최근 나온 빌드에서 하드에 깔면 하드가 망가진다는말도 있어서 겁나서 안 깔아봤어요
<autowiz> 윈9은 tmax 에서 만드니 마니 해서 10으로 바로 올라간건가요? ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> 윈도우 9가 안나오고 바로 윈도우 10으로 바뀌었어요
<monos> 윈도우 9로 가면 윈도우 98 윈도우9x 랑 겹치다고 하던가 자세히는 안읽어봤는데 그런거 같았어요
<monos> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00IF4NGEU/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<monos> 아마존 반값
<monos> 블랙프라이 데이
<monos> 하지만 돈이 없어서 못삼
<autowiz> 저 실례가 될지 모르겠지만서두 monos 님 연세가 ?
<monos> 78년생이에요
<autowiz> 형님이시군요
<monos> 저는 autowiz님이 나이 더 많으신줄 알았는데요
<monos> 저랑 서니님이랑 동갑
<autowiz> 저는 80 이여요
<monos> jason_kr: 님은 왕형님
<autowiz> 단순 취미치고는 공부좀 많이 하시는거 같아서요 혹시 컴퓨터쪽으로 전업 생각은 없으신지 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 이미 늦었죠
<monos> 배울려면 20대초반에 배웠어야 했는데
<monos> 지금 공부해서 언제 취업해요
<autowiz> 몸이 어디 망가지거나 , 관속에 들어간게 아니면 늦었다는건 없는거라고 생각합니다요
<monos> 그리고 컴퓨터 네트워크 공부할려니 돈이 너무 많이 들어가요
<monos> 뭐 조금만 해볼려고 해도 자꾸 부품 사야 되고 책도 사봐야 하고
<autowiz> 책값은 좀 들어가긴 합니다.
<monos> 이래저래 형편이 안 맞아서 그냥 취미로 해야 되요
<autowiz> 인터넷으로만 공부할려면 체계나 순서가 없어서
<autowiz> 좀 힘들구요.
<monos> ccnc자격증 정도는 있어야 취업시켜줄텐데
<monos> 그거도 영어라서 따기 힘든거 같아요
<monos> 다 영문이라 무슨말인줄도 모르겠던데요
<autowiz> 영어는 배워두면 죽기전까지는 계속 쓸수도 있을거 같아서
<autowiz> 40이 넘어도 배우는게 더 낫다고 생각합니다
<monos> 네
<monos> 취미로 하다 보다 길이 있으면 해봐야죠
<jason_kr> autowiz: 오늘 번개 어때요?
<autowiz> 대구 함 갈까요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 대구 뭔대요? ㅎ
<autowiz> 제 고향 ^______________^
<jason_kr> 오늘 거 가요?
<autowiz> 갈려고 했는데 못갔어요 어제 과음해버리는 바람에 ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 대구가 전국 도시 중에 물가가 제일 싸죠?
<ahoops> monos님이 연세가 많으셨군요.
<ahoops> 전 20대 초반인줄알았어요 ㅋ
<monos> 제가 대구 사는데 다른데서는 안살아봐서 모르겠네요
<monos> 정신연령은 중학생입니다.
<monos> 중2병
<ahoops> :)
<monos> 여유 되면 정말 학원가고 싶어요
<ahoops> 어떤 학원이요?
<monos> 네트워크 학원요
<monos> ccna 자격증부터 따보고 싶은데요
<monos> 그런데 너무 어려워요
<autowiz> 네트워크 저희회사오시면 제가 직접 알려드릴수 있는데요
<autowiz> ccie 정도까진
<autowiz> 아 실수 ccie 가 아니라 ccnp
<monos> 한글도 제대로 모르는데 영어로 다 되어 있으니 그게 문제죠
<autowiz> 컴퓨터가 쓰는 영어단어는 대략 500 개도 안될껍니다.
<ahoops> 영어는 공부를 하세요 ㅠ; 쉬운쪽에 속하는 문장들이니 가능하실거에요.
<monos> 네
<ahoops> 네트웍은 자격증보다는 실무가 짱 아닌가요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> ahoops: 맞는 말씀, auto wiz 는 걍 기준을  제시하는...
<ahoops> 알음알음으로해서 회사를 옮기거나 취업하는 경우도 굉장히 많은데..
<autowiz> 아 이제 슬슬 술이 깨네요
<autowiz> 저녁에 또 술먹으면 몸이 욕할듯
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> autowiz님 결혼안하셧어요?
<autowiz> 아직 미혼이여요 ^^v
<monos> 예전에는 네트워크 관심없었는데 무선네트워크 나오고 이제 사물인터넷 나온다고 하니 무지 네트워크에 관심이 많이 생기네요
<ahoops> 넹 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 헐~ 오즈, 그딴식으로 말씸하시면 곤난해요~
<monos> 오토워즈님은 애인있으시자나요
<jason_kr> 오즈는 벌써 미혼, 나는 아직 기혼. ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 절헌..
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 전 퇴근하겟습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 도저히 이런 분위기에서는
<Bluedusk_> ..........
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오토워즈가 됐어 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> autowars  ? ^^
<monos> 오토와이즈인가요?
<ahoops> autowiz님이 저랑 상황은 비슷하신듯하구뇽.
<ahoops> 결혼은 아직이구 여친림은 있구~
<ahoops> 그래서 술드셔도 됩니다 =3
<monos> 아웁스님 멋지네요
<monos> 저는 이따가 새벽에 올게요
<Bluedusk_> 전 결혼은 아직이고 여친은 아직이고
<Bluedusk_> ....
<ahoops> 블루님도 술드셔도 되요..=3
<jason_kr> 결정적인 한마디 먹었...ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 훌쩍..
<ahoops> 네트웍이 제일 변화도 적구 개발자보다 오래버틸수있는 측면에서는 참 좋긴한데 생각보다 공부할게 많을듯해용..
<ahoops> 장수직종 네트웍분야!!
<ipeter> 공부할것 어느분야가 더 많은지 그런건 조금 무의미한거 같아요.
<ipeter> 컴퓨터 업종 어디나 후덜덜인것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 저같은 경우 웹개발자인데요,
<ipeter> 화면단(jquery, javascript, jsp,)쪽부터 시작해서, 서버, 네트워크
<ipeter> 백엔드, DB까지..
<ipeter> 저희는 잡다하게 조금씩 다 알아야한는 포지션인거 같아요.
<ipeter> 참 특이한 포지션.
<ahoops> 웹개발은 슈퍼맨날 가능한 예외적인 포지션에요 ㅠ
<ahoops> (슈퍼맨만)
<autowiz> 저는 서버관리자인데 네트웍 알고리즘부터 웹서버 프로그램 설정 까지 알아야 하더라고요
<autowiz> 디비 성능 튜닝까지 손대고 있어요 이제
<autowiz> 관련된건 다들 조금씩 전부 알아야 하는거 같습니다. 그중에 전공인걸 더 많이 확실하게 아는거 겠지요
<ipeter> 진짜 컴퓨터는 어느 포지션이건 빡세고 공부 더해야하고 그런게 무의미한거 같아요.
<ipeter> DBA들도 보면 후덜덜 하더군요.. 제품별로요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> hi~
<jason_kr> PotatoGim:님은 학교? 집? 주로 어디 있어요?
<jason_kr> 아..내 질문은..지역을 묻는 거요
<jason_kr> PotatoGim: 나를 이그노어 했나? ㅎ
<ipeter> zzzzzzzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: 아..ㅋㅋㅋ 일하던 중이라 그만..
<jason_kr> 괜챦아요~ 하루에 한번씩 묻는 건데요. 머
<jason_kr> 몇 일 됐어요.
<Seony> 토요일인데 일하시는군요
<PotatoGim> 네.. 프로젝트 일정이 많이 더뎌져서...
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: 지역이라고 하시면 어떤??
<PotatoGim> 회사랑 집은 전부 경기도 안양에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 서울? 강서? 강북? 경기? ...머 이런 거요. 도시/구?
<jason_kr> ok 안양.
<PotatoGim> 에고고...
<jason_kr> 저녁식사라도....
<PotatoGim> 먹고 싶은데 엉덩이가 안 떨어지네요...ㅎ;
<jason_kr> 으휴~
<PotatoGim> 그냥 이따가 운동이나 하고... 야식으로 떼우려구요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 예에~ 노고 많습니다.
<PotatoGim> 저녁 식사는 하셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 시간이 식사 시간은 넘은 것 같다만..ㅎㅎ;
<jason_kr> 어휴~ 그럼요!!!
<drake_kr> how low
<jason_kr> 노고 많아요~ (오늘도...ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz> pow tow
<drake_kr> po꼰대wer
<jason_kr> 오늘도 지웠어요?
<drake_kr> 네?
<jason_kr> w8
<jason_kr> 지웠군요 6:20분쯤에 또 서너개 올라왔던데...ㅎ
<jason_kr> 노고 많습니다.
<drake_kr> 26일에 심사위원으로 초대받았습니다
<drake_kr> 오픈프론티어랩 심사위원
<jason_kr> 고통비는 줘요? 교 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 모르겠어요
<jason_kr> 오픈'자 들어가면...걍 다 봉사? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 기회가 왔고 태희한테 물어봤더니 하래요
<jason_kr>  아뇨, 고생많으시다"는 위로 요
<jason_kr> hi~ Revi
<Revi> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요?! 첨 보죠?
<Revi> 넵
<jason_kr> 바쁠지도 모르는데, 대화 청해서 미안합니다.
<Revi> 여기서 이야기 하는 것도 처음 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Revi> 아뇨 별로 안 바빠요
<jason_kr> 우분투 써요?
<Revi> 노트북은 우분투인데 데스크탑은 윈도에요
<jason_kr> 예, 또 우리 못 본 사이죠? ^^
<Revi> 넵
<jason_kr> 혹시 위키미디어 편집자 여요?
<Revi> 네
<jason_kr> 예, 닉은 많이 봤습니다. 그런데...음
<jason_kr> 어떻게 이 체널에 발 담그고 계신지...물어 보면 실례여요? ^^ 궁금해서요...
<jason_kr> 걍 우분투 사용자라서?
<Revi> 음 예전에 런치패드에서 번역하다 궁금한 게 있어서 왔었던 거 같아요
<Revi> 스트링에 대해서
<jason_kr> 아~ 예, 그랬군요. 예에~
<jason_kr> 난 Revi 님을 위키에서 먼저 봤는데, 여기 이 체널에서 만나니까 반가워서 물었어요.  제 용건은 끝입니다. ^^
<Revi> 아 한국어 위백에서 보셨겠군요
<jason_kr> 음..한/영 둘다 발견한 것 같은데요?!
<Revi> 음
<jason_kr> 영어는 섞인 걸 봤나? ㅎ anyway~
<drake_kr> 위키요?
<jason_kr> dP
<Revi> 네 위키요
<jason_kr> 예
<Revi> 흔한 위백 관리자 1입니다 (...)
<jason_kr> 겸손? ㅎ
<Revi> 겸손은 아니고
<Revi> 당분간 잠수 탈 예정이라
<jason_kr> 뭔 일? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 예정 씩이나...
<Revi> 기말고사요 (...)
<jason_kr> 아. ㅋㅋㅋ 당분간 (x) 잠깐 (0)
<Revi> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇게 되나요
<drake_kr> 요즘 연극 비싸네요
<drake_kr> 미생 역시 재밌네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> E11 이 이번주 끝이죠?
<drake_kr> 오늘 e12요
<jason_kr> 웃쒸. 못 봤쟎요~ ...그렁건 얘기 줌 해 주지...혼자만...그러기요? 치사한데?!
<drake_kr> 전 테레비가 아예 없는데요
<drake_kr> 중간중간 나오는 갈락지(간접광고)만 없으면 완전 좋은데.. ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 에윗~ 몰라.나  삐짐
<drake_kr> ????
<drake_kr> 전 본방사수 절대 못하는데요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 빌어먹을..
<drake_kr> 다음주 완전 기대되네요
<jason_kr> 왜여? 모? 미생?
<drake_kr> 네
<jason_kr> 아직 12 못봤으. 스폴링 일키지 마요. 쫌 따 볼낑께
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 암튼 중요한 부분에서 뚝 끊겼어요
<jason_kr> 그쯤이야 알죠 "빌허머글" ㅎ
<drake_kr> 미생 시즌2 한다네요
<jason_kr> 빌어먹....글 보고, 아~ 크라이스막'ㅎㅎㅎ 에서 끊겼구나 알았는데...
<jason_kr> 시즌 2 면, 만화 밖에 얘기요?
<jason_kr> 만화에 없는?
<drake_kr> 만화 시즌 2 한대요
<jason_kr> 아~ 그럼 드라마는 더 있어야....ㅎ ok
<drake_kr> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=drama&no=18278&s_no=18278&page=1 이건 현실성이 없네요..
<drake_kr> 세후 360이면 연봉 4850급인데..
<drake_kr> 신입사원이..
<jason_kr> 위 고리 보지는 못했지만...아마도.
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 세후 360...
<Bluedusk_> 세전 360도 못받는데
<Bluedusk_> 다들 안주무시나요?
<jason_kr> 미생 E 12 못봤우. 보고 잘껴 ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<autowiz> 현실성이 없다기보다는
<Bluedusk_> 전그런거 안봐서
<autowiz> 그냥 많이 받는데도 있는거지요
<autowiz> 노트북에 ubuntu 설치할려는데 usb 외장하드가 가상cd-rom 기능이 안되서(iodd)
<jason_kr> 헐~ 넽부팅 뿐?
<autowiz> 10.04 에서 12.04 -> 14.04  업글 중이네요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 내 안다. 그 심정. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 설치하면 1시간도 안걸릴걸 몇시간째인지
<autowiz> 혹시 재순님 미생 다운 받으셨어요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ <---오즈 웃어서 미안하고요.
<jason_kr> 예, 친구한테 전부 다 받았어요.
<autowiz> 이상하게 최근 국내 드라마자 잘 안뜨네요
<jason_kr> 필요?
<monos> autowiz: 님 아직 계시네요
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 고향이 대구에요?
<monos> 저두 대구에 알아요
<monos> 대구에 살아요
<autowiz> 네 대구 사시는거 전에 들었습니다.
<monos> 대구에서 태어나서 대구에서만 살았어요
<monos> autowiz: 님은 대구어디 살았어요?
<autowiz> 지산동 밖에 기억 안나네요
<monos> 수성구 지산동
<monos> 저는 달서구 감삼동에 살아요
<monos> 수성구 지산동 엄청 커지고 발전도 많이 되었어요
<monos> 땅값도 엄청 오름
<monos> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=08712
<autowiz> 네 아직 외가집에 거기 있어서 종종갑니다.
<monos> 이거 한번 설치 해볼려니 거의 정보가 없네요
<monos> autowiz: 서울에 혼자 계신가요?
<autowiz> 네
<monos> 힘드시겠네요
<monos> 혼자 살면 아프면 제일 서럽다고 하던데 건강 잘 챙기세요
<autowiz> 어지간해선 감기도 안걸려요 ㅋㅋ
<monos> 요즘 리눅스는 웹에서 다 제어 가능하게 나오네요
<drake_kr> 대구라..
<drake_kr> 저한테 사기친놈 4명이 다 대구사람입니다.
<monos> 사기 당하셨어요?
<monos> 대구가 가난한 도시라
<drake_kr> 그래서 전 대구에 별로 좋은 감정이 없어요
<monos> 사기치는놈들도 있네요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 사기꾼 잡았어요?
<drake_kr> 잡았으면 좋겠는데요
<drake_kr> 가난한거랑 사기치는건 별로 관련이 없는거 같은데
<monos> 사이버 수사대에 신고 하고
<monos> 경찰에 신고 하면 잡을수 있을거 같아요
<drake_kr> 암튼 프리뛸때 잔금먹튀 하는애들도 졸라많고 -.-
<drake_kr> 사이버수사대요?
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> 검찰 동원해도 못잡는 놈들을?
<monos> 그래요?
<monos> 인터넷 사기 보통 잡는다고 하던데 전 신고 못해봐서 모르겠네요
<monos> 아무튼 사기 치는놈들은 꼭 잡아서 벌 받아야 되요
<autowiz> 드레이크옹 저는 미오하지 마세요~~
<drake_kr> 인터넷 사기같은 작은 건수면 얘기도 안하죠
<drake_kr> 4놈 합쳐서 대충 1억 8천쯤 됩니다..
<monos> 저는 그래픽카드 중고로 구매했는데 고장난걸 보냇는지 오다가 고장난지모르겠지만 고장나서 환불해달라고 하니 못해준다고 해서
<monos> 돈 날린적이 있어요
<drake_kr> 그정도 돈날리는거야 그냥 술한번 마셨다 치면 끝날 일이죠
<monos> 1억8천이면 꼭 신고해서 잡아야 겠는데요?
<drake_kr> 국외로 튀었어요
<monos> 대단한 놈들이네요
<monos> 사기 안당하게 조심해야 겠네요
<drake_kr> 그래서 대구사람하고는 돈거래 안 하죠
<monos> 아마존 블랙프라이데이에서 싸게 사서 국내에 비싸게 파는 사람들도 있을거 같은데요
<monos> 네
<monos> 돈 거래는 어디 사람이랑 상관없이
<monos> 조심해서 해야 되요
<monos> 꼭 대구만 사기꾼있는거도 아니자나요
<drake_kr> 사기를 5번 당했는데
<drake_kr> 그중 4번이 대구사람이라서요
<drake_kr> 아, '사기당했다'라고 말하는건 3천만원 이상 금액입니다.
<monos> drake_kr: 님 100w 먹는 컴퓨터를 한달동안 24시간 틀어두면 전기요금이 얼마정도 나올까요?
<monos> drake_kr: 님 큰 거래만 하시네요
<monos> 저는 10만원 이상 되는거 거래 해본적이 없네요
<drake_kr> http://cyber.kepco.co.kr/ckepco/front/jsp/CY/J/A/CYJAPP000.jsp
<drake_kr> 사업하다 보면 큰 거래가 왕왕 있죠
<drake_kr> 10만원 이하 금액은 사기라고 하긴 애매하죠.. 물론 당하면 짜증은 나지만 고생은 안 하니까..
<monos> 이렇게 계산하는게 맞는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 100w -> 24시간 -> 2400w
<monos> 한달 72000w
<monos> 72kw로 요금 계산하면 되는지 모르겠네요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 사기 안당하게 사전에 철철히 조사후에 거래 하세요
<monos> 3천만원 이상이면 엄청나네요
<drake_kr> 님은 3천만원 이상 거래하는데 철저하게 확인 안 하나요?
<monos> drake_kr: 3천만원이상 거래 할때 보증인 같은 사람 해서 거래 하는거 아닌가요?
<monos> 만약 문제 생기면 보증인이 그 금액을 물어주고
<monos> 담보라든가
<monos> 중간에서 거래에 문제 생기면 그 해결 방안이 제대로 안된거 같아서요
<drake_kr> 부동산 담보 잡고 하죠 일반적으로.
<drake_kr> 근데 그런건 대출같은 경우고
<monos> 3천원 이상 물건 사고 팔때 중계인이 필요할거 같네요
<drake_kr> 허위매수, 주식사기, 보증사기, 허위투자신탁
<monos> 저는 미생 드라마 보고 올게요
<drake_kr> 다들 미생 보시나보넹..
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<autowiz> 전기 요즘 제 기억으로는 저희 집 한달 사용량이 300 kw 정도 됏던거 같네요
<jason_kr> autowiz: 핑
<jason_kr> 당췌~ ㅋㅋㅋ 잠들은 언제 주무시나~? ㅎ
<autowiz> 아잠들어버렸다 ㅠ
<jason_kr> autowiz: 핑
<autowiz> 퐁이지 말입니다.
<jason_kr> 예. 음 잠시만요. 금방
<jason_kr> 쿼리 창?
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 해가 뜨고 또다시 하루가 시작됩니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-23
<autowiz> 아 간만에 먹었는데도 컵라면으로 두끼를 때웠더니 속이 영 안좋네요
<drake_kr> 아 뭐먹지
<autowiz> 드레이크옹 좋아하는 삼겹살
<drake_kr> 먹을래요?
<autowiz> 아 컵라면 먹은지 얼마 안되서 안들어갈거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 삼겹살 먹고 싶음
<drake_kr> 삼겹살은 혼자 먹기 좀 그르네요
<drake_kr> 뽜이야짬뽕이나 먹을까나..
<jason_kr> autowiz: autowiz_
<autowiz> 네
<autowiz> 옆으로 두번 부르실게 아니라 위아래로 두번 부르시면 더 잘 들렸을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> autowiz: 님 http://sketchpan.com/?monos78=552101
<monos> 여기에서 pc1 번과 pc 2번이 랜카드 2개 있다면 어떻게 활용하게는 좋을까요?
<autowiz> pc3번을 허브로 하지말고
<autowiz> wan1 이랑 wan2 를 그냥 랜선으로 연결시키고 pc3 은 아무곳이나 꼽아줍니다.
<autowiz> 그리고 독립적으로 사설망 스위치를 하나 두고
<autowiz> 그걸 pc1 , pc2 의 랜카드에 물려줍니다.
<autowiz> 저라면 그렇구 구성할겁니다. 실제로 저는 pc1 이랑 pc2 랑 직접 물려놓고 있습니다.
<monos> 제가 그림으로 그려서 보여드릴게여 그게 맞는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 제가 이해 한거랑 틀리면 좀 알려주세요
<monos> autowiz: http://sketchpan.com/?monos78=  이게 맞는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 이게 아닌거 같으네요
<monos> ahoops: 님 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> http://sketchpan.com/swf/DrawPlayer.swf?uid=guest&p_id=&p_dir=&skin_name=&skin_layer=0&skin_layer_img=&item_no=552104&dir=1416715927056&playable=&pan_type=&pan_img=&
<jason_kr> hi~ a hoops
<autowiz> ahoops 님 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세용~
<ahoops> 아뉘 일요일인데 다들 채팅하십니까.
<ahoops> 좀 나가셔서 아양도떠시고 그러세요.
<ahoops> (전 여친림이 친척왔따고 새벽에 나가서 밥도못먹었습니다 ㅠㅠ)
<jason_kr> 자랑질? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 자랑할게 뭐있어요;;
<ahoops> 당장 배가 고픕니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 대로 하면 pc3도 랜카드 2개 있어야 되죠?
<ahoops> 오..심오한 말씀들을 나누고 계셨군요..
<monos> autowiz: 님 잘은 모르겠지만 pc번은 허브랑 연결이 안되어서 네트워크 wan이랑 연동이 안될거 같아요
<autowiz> 저는 요즘 너무 외롭네요.
<autowiz> pc 몇번이요?
<monos> autowiz: 제가 다시 그려볼게요 이게 가능한지 좀 봐주세요
<monos> autowiz: http://sketchpan.com/?monos78= 이게 가능한가요?
<autowiz> pc3 을 저렇게 연결하는게 좀 귀찮고 힘들수 있습니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님이 그려준거 pc3 연결방법을 제대로 이해가 안가요 wan2번 연결은 알겠는데요
<monos> wan1 wan2번을 어떻게 연결한지 모르겠어요
<autowiz> http://sketchpan.com/?GiJoSon=552109
<autowiz> 그냥 랜선으로 연결하면 됩니다.
<monos> 공유기 1번이랑 공유기 2번 랜선으로 연결하면 되요?
<autowiz> 공유기 끼리연결하는데 허브 거치나 그냥 꼽으나 같습니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 dhcp 안꺼도 충돌 없을까요?
<autowiz> 2번공유기 dhcp 끄는거 아니었나요? 그리고 dhcp 안끄며
<autowiz> 안끄면 허브 통해도 똑같습니다.
<ahoops> 흠;
<monos> autowiz: 감사합니다 조금 이해했네요 공유기 끼리 연결해도 되는군요 그걸 몰랏네요
<monos> 네트워크 공사 하고 올게요
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 내가 저거 가르쳐준거만 3번이 넘는데
<drake_kr> 뭐 고맙다는 인사를 하던가
<drake_kr> 피드백을 주던가
<drake_kr> 아니 뭔 초딩도 아니고 승질만 존나 급하고
<autowiz> 드레이크옹 점심 드셨어요??
<drake_kr> 뽜이야짬뽕 먹고있어요
<autowiz> 많이 맵나요?
<drake_kr> 존나맵네요
<ahoops> drake_kr: 안녕하세용
<drake_kr> 안녕하세용
<ahoops> 음.
<ahoops> 집중해서 매뉴얼을 한권을 통째로 읽었는데.
<ahoops> 왜 머리에 남는게 없는겁니까.
<SHR> 그때그때 필요한 사항이 있으면 찾아 보는게 메뉴얼 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그래서 매뉴얼을 통째로 읽고나서!!
<ahoops> 나중에 필요하면 찾아봐야지..하고 말았습니다 -ㅅ-;
<ahoops> 역시 매뉴얼은 읽을 필요가 없는게 확실한듯하군요.
<SHR> 굳이 시간내서 찾아서 보실필요 까지는 ㅎㅎ;; 필요할때 필요한 부분만 참고하면 되니깐요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> autowiz: http://sketchpan.com/swf/DrawPlayer.swf?uid=monos78&p_id=monos78&p_dir=1416716628074&skin_name=&skin_layer=0&skin_layer_img=&item_no=552127&dir=1416722021013&playable=&pan_type=&pan_img=&
<monos> 이렇게 했는데요 pc2 번을 수동으로 wan2번쪽으로 아이피 물려도 그쪽인터넷이 안 붙어요
<monos> 네트워크는 다 공유 되는데요
<ahoops> 매뉴얼은 절대로 머리에 남기면 안되는거였어요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 아까운 내시간~~ 흑.흑.
<autowiz> pc2 ip 는 몇번인가요?
<autowiz> wan2 공유기 ip 는요?
<monos> 네
<monos> wan2번에 수동으로 연결해줄려니 안 붙어요
<monos> 그래서 자동으로 1번에 붙여서 인터넷중이에요
<autowiz> 좀전에 안될때 ip 는 몇번이었나요?
<monos> 수동으로 잡으면 121.55.92.16에 붙어야 하는데요
<monos> 안붙네요
<monos> 112.140.72.57 이건 지금 아이피에요
<monos> 지금 붙은 인터넷
<ahoops> 훔~ autowiz님. 질문있어요. 쓸데없는 질문인데 괜찮으세요?
<autowiz> 뭐 괜찮습니다 ^__^
<autowiz> 어떤건가요?
<ahoops> 헤헤 넹.
<ahoops> 요즘 스마트폰 많이들 쓰자나요. 어떤모델을 개인적으로 좋아하세요?
<monos> 저 값싸고 cpu 성능좋은거요
<drake_kr> 전 iPhone 3Gs
<monos> 저는 베가
<ahoops> 가지신것 말구요.
<ahoops> 현존하는 꿈의 스마트폰이요.
<monos> 아이폰 6+
<autowiz> 저는 뷰3 쓰는데 화면이 큰게 나름 좋습니다 원격 붙을때도 편하고 . 다음폰을 산다고 치면
<monos> 가지고 싶은건 아이폰 6+가 가지고 싶네요
<jason_kr> 오즈께 물은 질문이지만, 나도 답을 하지만 가진 것은 '엘지 지 프로',하지만 갖고 싶은 것은 중국제 '원플러스 원'
<autowiz> 저도 고민많이 됩니다. g3 정도 에 패드 하나 가지고 다니면 좋을거 같다고 생각은 하지만서두
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 정곡을 찔렀어요. 그런데 더 문제는 말해줘도 아는지 모르는지 실천을 않/못한다는 것.
<ahoops> 다들 기본적으로 화면큰걸 선호하시는군요.
<jason_kr> 하이~  S H R
<monos> 수동으로 아이피좀 잡아보고 올게요
<autowiz> 저는 삼성 은 영 정이 안가서 LG 폰 안니면 nexus 종류
<jason_kr> 오즈. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 풉, 순간 튀었다는...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 베가2가 엄청싸다는데 그게 혹하군요. 혹시 써보거나 직접보신분계세요?
<jason_kr> ahoops: 나오자마자 절품=품절
<ahoops> 리눅깔아서 서버맨들어서 가지고다닐생각에요
<drake_kr> android 쓸바엔 feature폰을 쓰겠어요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> jason_kr: 회사상황이 애매해서 지금 떨이판매하는 상황이라고 들어서요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 암튼 지금 시장에 재고 없다"고 알아요.
<ahoops> drake_kr: 피처폰은 넘 가혹해요
<ahoops> 네..그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 아예 LCD가 1줄짜리인걸로..
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 점심을 퐈이어로 잡쉈나~ 왜 배알 꼴리는 소리만 혀~?
<jason_kr> 요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 점심 뽜이아로 먹은거 맞는데요
<drake_kr> 속에서 불나는중
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아마 저녁땐.. 똥꼬에서 불나겠죠..
<ahoops> 큭큭
<jason_kr> autowiz: 할 수 있다면, 알아듣게 점쟎케 얘기 좀 해 주세요. 아마 고쳐질 것으로 크게 기대는 않하지만...
<jason_kr> 딴 사람들이 스트레스를 많이 받쟎아요. ㅎ 오즈께서 속이 좀 넓쟎ㅇ? 그러므로 본인도 스트레스를 좀 받겠지만...
<ahoops> 베가아이언2가 액면이 나쁘지 않아보이는데 아쉽군요 ㅠ
<jason_kr> 출시당일? 또는 익일. 쫑 났는데...모르겠어요. 공장에서 얼마나 더 풀지~
<ahoops> 쭙쭙
<drake_kr> 전 지금 아이폰4s 사용중인데
<drake_kr> 3gs가 최고였던거 같아요
<drake_kr> 물론 성능 이야기는 아니고
<ahoops> 전 스마트폰을 거의 안쓰는 스타일이라서 생각이 좀 없는듯하군요.
<drake_kr> 앱끼리 멀티태스킹도 없고..
<ahoops> 흠.
<ahoops> 한국분들 또는 중국사람도 비슷한데 놀러왓어도 손에는 항상 스마트폰~~
<ahoops> 특히 한국여자들은 오직 스마트폰만 만지다가 가는듯;;
<autowiz> 전세계 상당수 사람이 그런걸로 알고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 근데 완전 심해요. ㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 그래서 가능하면 핸드폰 안만질려고 하는데 그럼뭐해요
<autowiz> 이렇게 맨날 컴앞에 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 전 그래서 요즘은 랩탑도 안가지고 다녀요;;
<ahoops> 인생이 너무 황폐화된것같아서요 ㅠㅠ
<monos> autowiz: 님 192.168.0.1 공유기는 접속 되는데요 192.168.200.254:8080 아이피는 접속이 안됩니다.
<autowiz> 엄머? ip 대역이 다르잖아요?
<autowiz> 같은 대역이여야 한다고 설명드린거 같은데요
<monos> 공유기 초기화 하고 다시 설정해볼게요
<autowiz> 설마 서브넷이 255.255.0.0 일려나?
<monos> 서브넷은 255.255.255.0
<monos> 일단 설정좀 하고 올게요
<autowiz> 공유기2 설정을 dhcp 는 끄시고 192.168.0.254 로 해주세요. 공유기 기능을 전부 끄면 안됩니다. 그러면 정말 허브가 되어버리고
<autowiz> dhcp 만 꺼야 합니다.
<jason_kr> ahoops: 인쉥이 항패하다면서,스맛에  리눅 섭을 포팅후 가지고 다닐 생각이라고요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> autowiz: 위 내 부탁 봤어요?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 기회가 되면 차차 설명을 해볼려고 했는데 저보다 형님이시더라구요 ^^
<jason_kr> 내가 지금 직접하께요.
<jason_kr> 우선  /ignore 좀 풀고...
<ahoops> jason_kr: 그냥 가지고만 다닐라구요, 절대 안켜구요 ㅠㅠ 마음의 평안만 좀 얻구싶어요 -ㅅ-;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ ahoops 폰으로 섭 모니터링 필요해서 그래요?
<ahoops> 아뇨..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 예, 알겠습니다. ㅎ
<ahoops> 모니터링 그런거보다 여기가 정전이 너무 심해서요. 인터넷도 너무 잘 안터지구 느리구해서요.
<jason_kr> 중국?
<jason_kr> 북조선?
<jason_kr> NoComment?
<ahoops> 아예 셀폰에 하나 심어서 사무실에서도 집에서도 암데나에서 작업하는데 문제없었음 하는 바램이 커요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예에~
<ahoops> 저 필리핀살아요 ㅠ
<jason_kr> w e t 는요?
<jason_kr> ahoop = w e t ?
<ahoops> 방수말씀하시는거에요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 여기 체널 명단에 있는 w e t 요
<jason_kr> 그이도 필핀인데...
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 저번에 한번 말씀들었어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 같은 지역은 아니구요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 서로 못 본 사이군요. 아~ 아
<jason_kr> 그럼 이번에 서니 만나고 와ㅏㅆ어요?
<ahoops> 자세한건 더이상 몰라요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 아뇨, ahoops 께서 하와이 다녀 왔냐고요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 얼마전에...
<ahoops> 아뇨 하와이 못가봣어요..
<jason_kr> ok 내 착각였어요.
<ahoops> 얼마전 영어배우러가신다는분은 다른분이셨구요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 필리핀은 ㅍㅍㅅㅅ하러 가야죠
<jason_kr> 다녀 왔어요? 아직 하와이 잇어요?
<ahoops> 그게뭐에요;;
<drake_kr> 폭풍..
<ahoops> jason_kr: 전 여기서만 3년째 사는데요;;섬떠나본적 거의 없어요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 얼굴첵에도 있죠? ㅍㅍㅅㅅ
<ahoops> drake_kr: 즈질.
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 원래 남자는 변태 아니면 븅신
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 서로 오해중?
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> g3, 아이폰6+, 원플러스원, LCD한줄짜리폰 -_-
<ahoops> 상당히 다양한 컨셉이군요..희망하시는폰들이;;
<drake_kr> 스마트폰이라면 3gs요
<drake_kr> 딱 알맞는 크기에 좋은 디자인
<jason_kr> 변퉤~ ㅎ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/501053
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/501054
<ahoops> 즈질.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> monos님  내가 개인적으로 할 얘기가 있는데, 창을 별도로 열으까요? 여기서 걍 하까요?
<autowiz> 별도로 여시지요
<monos_> jason_kr: 님 창 열어서 얘기 하고 싶은 애기 하세요
<monos_> 지금 네트워크 해본다고 글 잘 못봤네요
<monos_> ?
<monos_> 2개가 접속 되었네요
<autowiz> 하나는 접속이 끊어졌구요
<jason_kr> well done.
<monos> autowiz: 님 http://sketchpan.com/swf/DrawPlayer.swf?uid=monos78&p_id=monos78&p_dir=1416716628074&skin_name=&skin_layer=0&skin_layer_img=&item_no=552127&dir=1416722021013&playable=&pan_type=&pan_img=&
<monos> 여기서 pc2번을 wan2번에 붙이려고 수동으로 아이피 주면 인터넷을 못 붙여주네요
<monos> 다른 허브 기능은 다 잘됩니다.
<autowiz> dns 는 지정하셨어요?
<monos> 네
<autowiz> pc2 ip 는 몇번인가요?
<monos> wan ip 주소 121.55.92.16
<autowiz> 내부단이요
<autowiz> 192.168.0.200 인가요?
<monos> 네
<autowiz> 254 일려나
<monos> 맞습니다.
<monos> 192.168.0.200입니다.
<autowiz> 공유기2 내부 ip 는 몇번인가요?
<monos> 내부 아이피는 몇번인지 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> 내부 네트워크
<monos> 내부 IP주소 192.168.0.200
<monos> 내부 서브넷 마스크 255.255.255.0
<autowiz> 공유기2 내부 ip 지정을 하고 거기로 pc2 게이트웨이를 맞춰줘야한다고 말씀드렸는데 잘모르겠다고 하시면 곤란 한데요
<monos> 내부 아이피가 192.168.0.200이네요
<autowiz> 낮에는 공유기2 내부 ip 는 192.168.0.254 로 한다고 하셨던거 같습니다. 리셋해서 지워졌을지도 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 그건 pc2 내부 ip 아닌가요?
<monos> 처음에 192.168.200.254 라서 아이피 대역이 같아야 된다고 해서 제가 192.168.0.200으로 바꾸었네요
<monos> 2번 PC에 랜설정을 wan ip 주소 121.55.92.16
<monos> 서브넷 마스크 255.255.255.0
<monos> 기본 게이트웨이 121.55.92.1
<monos> 기본 DNS 서버 121.55.64.180
<autowiz> pc2 는 공유기 밑에 있으면 공인 ip 를 주면 안되는거 아닌가요?
<ahoops> :)
<ahoops> 심오한마법들 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 아이피를 그러면 192.168.0.200으로 해볼게요
<monos> 감사합니다.
<monos> 저 인터넷 끊어저도 이해좀 해주세요
<ahoops> autowiz: 이런문제는 단기간에 해결이 안될듯한데 좀 애매하군요.
<autowiz> 그냥 ip 만 몇개 지정해주면 되는데 . 답답하네요 에고
<drake_kr> 제가 잘 몰라서 그러니까 <- 이말이 화나는건 처음
<ahoops> 케이스바이케이스로 가는건 한계가 너무 극명해서 이걸 극복해낼 뭔가가 있다는걸 느끼셔야할텐뎅;
<ahoops> 쳇.
<ahoops> 매뉴얼을 다시한번 정독했는데두 머리에 남는게 없군요.
<autowiz> 매뉴얼이 몇페이지 정도되나요?
<ahoops> 258페이지요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 근데 이걸 기반으로 ㅋㅋ 누가 라이블러리를 따로 또 만들어놧네요.
<monos> autowiz: 님 자동dhcp로 wan1번 인터넷으로는 모두가 가능한데요 수동 ip지정으로 wan2번으로 아무리 붙여볼려고 해도 잘안되네요
<autowiz> 아 그러고보니 그림판 만드시는중이시구나 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 음 이 매뉴얼을 열심히 읽어서 이걸 만들어봐야지~~했는데 이미 라이블러리로 누가 만들어버린상황이네요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 근데 도형넣는건 이미 거의 끝났구 자잘한 UI들 막 만들어줘야해서요. 계산할게 많은상황였어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> autowiz님은 개발은 안하시구 네트웍쪽만 하시는거에요?
<autowiz> 원래 서버엔지니어인데
<autowiz> 방화벽 같은거 만들어볼려고 노력중이에요
<ahoops> 넹.
<drake_kr> http://rp.drake.kr/ 아 웬지 부담스럽군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<monos> drake_kr: 님 잘만드셨네요
<drake_kr> 역시 돈을 좀 들여야 하나..
<ahoops> drake_kr: 오오 멋지군요.
<drake_kr> 포도주스가 포도주의 복수면
<drake_kr> 소주스도 괜찮을지도..
<autowiz> 소주s 어우 술 싫어~
<drake_kr> 전어철 끝났나여
<jason_kr> 어떤 이는 영어 페이지는 쳐다도 안보고, 걍 덮거나 닫거나 넘겨버리는 이도 있더라고요. 종종 봤어요.
<jason_kr> 그러면 자기 발전에 전혀 도움이 안되는데...
<jason_kr> 그걸 본인이 알아야 하는데...예전에 어디서 읽은 글이며  해외 개발자의 얘기인데,
<jason_kr> "프로그램 영어를 조금도 못하는 한국인들은 부끄럽게 생각하라.개발할 때 필요한 영어를 좀 더 배우고 접근하라" 는....영어를 잘 못하는 내 생각에도 전혀 틀린 말은 아니더라고요.
<jason_kr> 관련 분야에서 쓰는 단어와 기본 소통에 필요한 영어 단어는 많치도 않고, 또 요즘은 번역기도 잘 돼  있쟎아요. 본인 성의 문제라고 생각합니다.
<jason_kr> autowiz: 관심분야라서 참고 하시라고. "미국에서 근무하는 김종만 한국인 연구원이 세계 최초로 해커 차단 특수 장비를 개발해냈다.
<jason_kr> [출처=스푸트니크 방송]: http://korean.ruvr.ru/news/2014_11_22/280360305/
<jason_kr> 컹~
<jason_kr> URL 까지 따라 올라가네요? 저럴 줄은 몰랐는데...쩝
<autowiz> 제작년에 자동화 esm 솔루션을 만들려고 했었드랬지요
<jason_kr> 예, 그런데 위 기사 맞는 거요? 물론 정론 보도에서 허튼 소리는 않겠지만...
<autowiz> 모든 네트워크, 프로세스 활동을 지켜보면서 타서버와의 통계 데이터를 취합하여 공격을 막아보겠다는거였는데 시작도 제대로 못해보고 흐지부지되버렸네요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 글쎄요 . 공격에 많이 쓰이는 페턴을 막는데 방화벽이나 ips 보다는 서버에 바로 붙으니까 좋긴 하겠지만서두
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼마정도 실효성이 있을지는 좀더 지나봐야 알 수 있지 않을까요?
<jason_kr> 예~
<jason_kr> 전문가가 '글쎄요'하는 거 보니 신통챦은가부네요.
<autowiz> 동작원리나 동작화면을 직접안봐서 잘은 모르는거지요.
<autowiz> 획기적이긴 할 수 도 있겠지만 . 개인적으론 그렇게 큰 기대는 안하게 되네요
<jason_kr> 예 ㅎ
<autowiz> 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz>  
<jason_kr> 잘 되요? 모노스 님
<jason_kr> 잠도 없어요~ Bluedusk_
<monos> jason_kr: 님 잘안되네요
<monos> "/etc/network/interface 에서 dhcp 수동으로 한번 바꾸고 나니 아이 리눅스에서 인터넷이 안 되네요
<monos> 다시 dhcp 자동으로 바꾸었는데도 먹통 되었어요
<jason_kr> 예, 같은 얘기지만, 공부 많이 해야지 될 부분여요. 남이 갈쳐주는 것은 금방 까먹고..스스로 공부하면 잘 잊어 먹지도 않쵸.
<jason_kr> 나는 큰 도움이 안됩니다. 미안하네요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요/
<ipeter> ?
<monos> ipeter: 님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> monos: 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-16
<autowiz_> 활기찬 월요일 시작들 하셨습니까 허허헛
<ipeter> 오즈님 문상 잘 다녀오셨어요?
<autowiz_> 네 잘 갔다왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 피터님은 주말 잘 보내셨어요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 저도 그날 문상가신다기에
<ipeter> 그냥 집에 일찍 들어갔습니다.
<ipeter> 어제 올라오셨나요?
<autowiz_> 네 어제 저녁에 올라왔네요
<poky> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 직장에서 맡고 있는 프로젝트가
<ipeter> 잠시 홀딩되서
<ipeter> 해야할게 없어서 잠시 방황하고 있는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 그냥 자바스크립트 강의듣고 있어야할것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실에서 아얄씨클라우드 접속되어있는줄 알았는데, 꺼져있었군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 차를 샀어도 갈데가 없으니 하루종일 주차장 신세...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 갈시간은 있으시지요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시간은 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럼 아무데나 가시면 될거 같은데요 석양을 바라보며~ 드라이브 캬~ 좋다
<ircCloud^Seony> 겨울이라, 요즘은 6시만 되도 깜깜하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 맥프로 그래픽카드 이슈 때문에  결국은 애플스토어에 맡겼는데, 컴퓨터 없으니까 심심하네요
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 맥 이제 1주일정도 됐는데
<ipeter> 편한것도 있고
<ipeter> 어려운것도 있고
<ipeter> 그러네요
<ipeter> 불편한것도 있구요
<ipeter> 익숙함에서의 차이겠죠.
<ipeter> 캘린더라든지 메일같은것이 OS에 좀 더 녹아있는것 같아요.
<ipeter> 약간 느린것도 있구요
<ipeter> 뭐 2012 late ver.이니 어쩔 수 없겠죠.
<ipeter> 그래도 스스디 달아줬는데 속도는 그렇게 큰 불만 없습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 개개인의 스케줄에는 좀더 밀착형이더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이전 맥킨토시에서 만들어져 내려온 개인밀착형 폼이 남아 있는거 같아요
<ipeter> 구글 드라이브
<ipeter> 보안 괜찮을까요?
<ipeter> 구글드라이브 기반으로 우분투랑, 맥이랑 공유해서 파일 정리하려고 해서요.
<ipeter> 아무래도 피씨를 두대 쓰다보니
<ipeter> 관리하기 헷갈리기도 해서요
<ipeter> 어떻게들 관리하시나요?
<ipeter> 예를 들어, 직장에도 picture라는 폴더가 있고, 우분투에도 picture라는 폴더가 있구요
<ipeter> 직장에서는 맥을 씁니다.
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/jreybert/vimagit
<PotatoGim> #perl-kr에서 주워들은 vim 플러그인인데 갠춘하네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. 아아 끝이 다가오고 있다 http://pic.twitter.com/DJODZP0XFE
<autowiz_> 저도 요절 하게 될려나요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 어우... PulseAudio가 도저히 안되네요..ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 크로미움에서 음성 재생이 아무리 삽을 퍼도 안되길래
<PotatoGim> 포기하고 맘편하게 지워버리니 되는...
<autowiz_> 저는 지우지 마시옵소서~~
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> ipeter: NAS를 하나 장만하시고 넷드라이브를 쓰시는 겁니다!
<PotatoGim> SparkleShare도 괜찮습니다!
<PotatoGim> Linux / Windows / Mac 모두 지원합니다!
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<ipeter> NAS와 sparklleshare 확인해보겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim, 쿨하게 컴파일 추천 -ㅅ-/
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 좋은 저녁 보내고 계신지요?
<ipeter> 비가 오네요.
<ipeter> 자바스크립트 공부하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 재미있네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 가르쳐주세요.
<PotatoGim> http://jb-story.tistory.com/200
<ipeter> 사마휘님 웍스 오셨군요!!
<PotatoGim> 아.. TCP CUBIC 성능 개선과 관련된 최근 LWN 기사를 어디선가 봤었는데 기억이 안나네요...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 최근은 아니고 좀 오래된거지 않을까요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 개선한다는게 마냥 개선이되는건 아닐테고 ... https://lwn.net/Articles/305700/
<DarkCircle> 관련 논문은 https://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/fall14/cos561/papers/Cubic08.pdf
<PotatoGim> 아. 저 메일링은 아닙니다.
<PotatoGim> 요새 계속 메일링 오고가는게 있거든요.
<PotatoGim> 그걸 정리한게 LWN에 최근에 다시 올라왔었는데...
<PotatoGim> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.network.samba.internals/86691
<DarkCircle> congestion control이 굳이 cubic에만 국한이 되는건 아닐테고 ...
<PotatoGim> Samba 4.3부터는 CTDB 기반 클러스터링에서 FileChangeNotify가 포함됐네요~
<DarkCircle> 네트워크는 깊게 들어가는게 아니라 옆으로 문어발처럼 퍼지니까
<DarkCircle> 이름은 다를듯.
<DarkCircle> 근데 직접 알고리즘을 적용해보긴 했는데 이게 실제로 성능이 개선된다고 해도 이론상 주장하는 성능하고 실제 돌아가는 성능은 달라요.
<PotatoGim> 원래 모든 이론이 그렇죠~ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이상적인 성능이 보장되려면 반대쪽에도 동일한 알고리즘을 지원해줘야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 꼬이거든요.
<DarkCircle> 서로 속도가 안맞아서 한쪽이 밀리고 그러다 보니까 돌아가다 멈추다 그래요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ BIC나 CUBIC이야 2.6.x부터 올라온거니 믿어봐야죠~
<PotatoGim> 저같은 범인보다야 훨씬 대단한 사람들이니..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그때부터 올라왔지만 실제로는 아직도 대부분 Cubic/Reno 로 간다능 ...
<PotatoGim> RENO는 갈길 다 간 듯~
<DarkCircle> 넹 Reno만 쓰면 퍼포먼스가 훅 떨어져요. 그리고 더이상 뭐 어떻게 손 댈 꺼리도 안보이고 ..
<PotatoGim> http://bitsup.blogspot.fr/2015/09/thanks-google-tcp-team-for-open-source.html
<PotatoGim> 아오.. LWN이 아니라 메일링에 붙어온 링크랑 착각을...
<PotatoGim> 저게 2.6.18부터 있었던 것 같은데 이제 빠빠이하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/30927520dbae297182990bb21d08762bcc35ce1d#commitcomment-14410036
<DarkCircle> 제가 드린 링크에 congestion control window 쪽 알고리즘 수정한게 전부군요.
<PotatoGim> 네, 저게 지금까지 문제였던 부분이거든요.
<DarkCircle> 사실 제일 어려운건 델타타임 구하는건데 ...
<DarkCircle> start_time ~= 0 이라고 가정할 때
<DarkCircle> 임의의 초기 패킷 전송 시각 dt 구하는게
<DarkCircle> 실질적으로 정확하지가 않아요.
<DarkCircle> 결국 시간 계산 잘못해서 cwnd도 잘못 구한거네 ...
<DarkCircle> start_time이랑 초기 dt 구하는 문제는 time critical한 분야에 모두 적용이 돼요.
<DarkCircle> 테스팅 툴 같은 쪽은 더더욱.
<PotatoGim> 델타 시간이 들어가는 것만으로도 시작 시간을 따지는 부분은 영향력이 적죠.
<PotatoGim> CUBIC은 최근 패킷 손실 이후를 따지기 때문이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 한두번이면 상관 없는데 결국 누적이 되는 문제다보니까 - -;
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이런거죠. 첫단추 잘못끼우면 망하는거. (응?)
<PotatoGim> 이 부분은 RTT 때문이고, 이 부분은 사실 거의 다 비스무리..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 얼마나 차이날지 궁금하네요
<PotatoGim> 사실 RTT 공평성 따지는 알고리즘들은 다 고만고만할 수 밖에 없긴 한데 혹시나...ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 사실 그냥 쓰는 입장에선 별 상관않고 쓰는데
<DarkCircle> 테스트할땐 미리 마이크로 단위로 따지다보니까 쪼금이라도 차이나면
<DarkCircle> 가차없이 까이는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 아... Samba ADS 참여할 때 자꾸 *에 대해서 RID 설정하는 부분을 잊어버리네요...ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 이런 사소한 것들을 놓치니 맨날 삽질을...
<DarkCircle> 시스템 설정을 어딘가에 git 같은걸로 관리하면 되게 편할거 가튼데 _-_
<DarkCircle> gitorite가 설정을 끌어오고 저장할 때 git으로 처리하쥬 ...
<PotatoGim> 음.. 혼자서는 그냥 대충 git에다가 밀어넣고 심볼릭으로 땡치는데...
<PotatoGim> 배포나 이런거에 대해 잘 모르니 영 쥐약이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 가끔 이런 꼼수는 가능할듯 싶은데요
<DarkCircle> NFS로 마운트해서 일괄적으로 쫙 뿌려 제끼는거 ...
<PotatoGim> 음.. 주워 듣기로는 엔지니어들 사이에서 puppet이 핫하다던데 쓰기 어려울까요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 puppet 쓰는데도 있고 ...
<DarkCircle> 도커 쓰는데도 많더군요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 관리하는 사람 취향에 따른듯.
<DarkCircle> 요새 분위기가 좋다고 우루루 따라가는 그런식은 아니라 (...)
<PotatoGim> 꼼꼼하지 못해서 이런 설정 배포를 수동으로 하면 꼭 빼먹네요...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 그럴수록 오히려 해놓고 잊어버리는게 제일 나을지도 몰라요.
<DarkCircle> 신경쓰면 암걸릴거 같고 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz_> 데구르르를
<samahui_WS> 뒹굴뒹굴~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ~~
<Work^Seony> 미국은 이제 Thanksgiving day가 다가와서, 사람들이 다들 들뜨기 시작하는군요...
<autowiz_> 여기도 슬슬 연말 분위기 낼 타이밍이 됐는데
<autowiz_> 최근엔 경기아 안좋아서인지 사람들이 다들 활력이 없어서인지
<autowiz_> 연말 분위기가 우중충 했는데 올해는 또 어떨지 기대반 의심반 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 땡스기빙데이랑 크리스마스가 엄청 큰 명절이거든요
<Work^Seony> 한국으로 치면 추석이랑 설날 수준이라 분위기가 진짜 명절 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-17
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오늘은 배가 고프네요.
<Work^Seony> ldap 스크립트 작성 중인데, 이상하게 안되서 스트레스 받네요...
<autowiz_> 저는 20대때부터 LDAP 이 좀 싫었습니다. 몇번 시도도 해봤는데 이상하게 어렵고 힘들고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 어려워요
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 수 없이 해야하는거라 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> LDAP 특강 한3시간만 해주실분 ~~~   포테토님 이 해주시면 참 좋을거 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 저도 포테토님 오시면 좀 물어봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> ldap에서 attr을 삭제하는 펄스크립트를 수정 중인데, 삭제가 안되네요...
<autowiz_> 삭제말고 조회는 되시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 조회는 잘 되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 삭제시 별다른 메시지도 없구요
<autowiz_> 수동으로 손으로는 삭제도 조회도 잘 되실꺼구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 왠지 블더님이나 포테토 님이 잘 아실거 같은데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 특강 참여해되 되요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 시켜주세요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 일단뭐 하실분이 의시가 있으셔야 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 기말프로젝트로 아두이노를 하게 되었습니다.
<commania> 이번 학기에 처음 만져봤는데 뭘 만들란건지ㅜㅜ
<commania> 일단 시간 나는대로 예제 코드 뜯어보고 공부하고있습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아두이노로 병렬화 시켜서 슈퍼컴을 만드시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 헉;;
<autowiz_> 성능이 슈퍼컴일 필요는 없지않을까싶습니다. 컨셉만 잡는거지요 병렬 계산 할 수 있게. 으음 이것도 너무 많이 나와있을려나
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 정신없이 일하는 새에 뭔가 무서운 음모가....
<autowiz_> 므흐흐흐
<autowiz_> 오늘도 몸상태가 영 별로네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 업친데 덥친격으로 삽질은 끝이 날 줄을 모르고 아흑 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 전 어제 큰 소리에 왼쪽귀에 이명이 생겨서 밤새 고생시키더니 오늘 머리가 아주 쪼개지듯이 아파요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 소송해야 하는거 아닌가요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 제가 왼쪽귀 앞에서 폭죽터트렸어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 윙~~~~~
<samahui_WS> 지금도 작게 들리네요
<autowiz_> 혼자 그러신거에요? 어쩌시다가 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 왼손이 한테 손해배상을 청구해야겠군요
<samahui_WS> 폭죽양이 컸어요
<samahui_WS> 고개 돌렸는데 왼쪽 귀 가까이 인지라 ... 생각보다 큰 소리가 나더라고요
<autowiz_> 병원 가보셔야 하나요 에고고
<autowiz_> 시간이 좀 지나면 괜찮아 질까요?
<samahui_WS> 글쎄요... 오늘 하루 더 지내보고 내일 경과봐서 가봐야죠
<samahui_WS> 어제보다 소리는 덜 들리고 머리만 아픈거 보면 내일이면 깨끗하게 났지 않을까 싶지만.. 그것도 잠이라도 잘 자줘야 될터인디...
<samahui_WS> 잠을 못자서 더 힘들어요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 머리아 깨질듯이 아픈거 같네요
<autowiz_> 사마휘형님도 힘들어 하시니 저같은 하수는 죽을거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 귀 좀 안들리고 머리 좀 아픈건 괜찮아! 라고 생각하려 했으나.. 덕분에 일이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 잠이 부족하니 더 욱더 힘들어요... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 오늘 칼퇴하시지요~~
<samahui_WS> 잠은 역시 충분히 자는게 좋을거 같네요
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 오늘은 칼퇴를 넘어서 쫌 상황봐서 도망갈까 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz_> 버텨도 시간만 낭비되고 일은 안될 수 도 있습니다. 제가 주말에 종종그렇거든요 일해야하는데
<autowiz_> 시간만 쭉쭉 지나가고 일은 안되고 쉬지도 못하고
<samahui_WS> 네 쉴때는 확실히 쉬어주는게 능률을 더 높이는 길인거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 그런의미에서 전 이만 퇴근합니다 푸하하하하
<samahui_WS> 도망은 기회가 있을때~
<autowiz_> 16시면 뭐 퇴근해도될 시간 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 사장도 나갔고 다른 이사들도 외근이고...
<samahui_WS> 팀장급들 다 빠쁜 눈치고 ...
<samahui_WS> 외근가는척 가야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 저 없다고 망할 회사도 아니고
<samahui_WS> 몸이나 챙겨야죠
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<autowiz_> 편히 쉬시고 내일 뵙겠습니다~~
<samahui_WS> 네 autowiz_ 님도 편한밤 보내세요~
<samahui_WS> 그럼 이만~
<autowiz_> 히어로님 안녕하세요
<commania_> 일단은 아두이노 프로젝트로 만들어보고 싶은게...
<commania_> 1학년이니까 복잡하거나 참신한거일 필요는 없을것같고
<commania_> 주어진 부품으로 만들만한거 찾다 보니 도어락을 만들어 보려고요
<commania_> 1. 기기가 켜지면 DC모터를 움직여 문을 잠근다. LCE 스크린 초기화.
<commania_> 2. 4x4 키패드로 암호를 입력한다. LCD에 입력 상황이 표시됨
<commania_> 3. 암호가 맞으면 문이 열린다
<commania_> 4. 문은 안에서 버튼이나 근접센서로도 열 수 있다.
<commania_> ...욕심일까요ㅋ
<commania_> 이것저것 다 달자니 포트갯수도 모자란것 같기도 하고
<commania_> 아트메가2560인데 음...
<MENT> 1학년이면 라인트레이서가
<MENT> 제일 만만하지 않을까요
<MENT> 음...
<commania_> 주어진 부품에 라인트레이서를 만들만한 기어같은 게 없습니다
<commania_> 보니까 2학년 선배들이 라인트레이서 하더라고요
<commania_> 일단은 그냥 갖고 놀면서 LCD 출력하는 법을 연구중인데
<commania_> '몇 초동안 입력이 없으면 초기 화면 표시'
<commania_> 가 잘 안 되네요
<commania_> 아무것도 눌리지 않은 상태를 지정하고
<commania_> delay 5000 먹이니
<commania_> 5초 동안 시스템이 멎어버리는 문제가 있고요;;
<pchero_work> autowiz_ 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz_> 싱글스레드에서 delay 를 주면 멈추긴 하지요
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. 새누리당이 또 대단한 법안을 냈습니다. 근로자는 퇴사를 할때 30일전에 회사에 통보해야 합니다. 그렇지 않으면 근로법에 의거, 2년이하 징역이나 천만원 벌금맞습니다. http://www.cenews.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=9956 pic.twitter.com/gGFKGpV2PQ
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<koolDJ> 아직도 우분투 전원끄기가 안되다니
<koolDJ> 그냥 화면이 그대로 멈춰버리네요
<koolDJ> 이게 슬픈것이 예전에는 멀쩡히 우분투 돌아가던 노트북이였는데
<koolDJ> acpi=off 명령어를 입력했는데도 전원끄기가 안되는듯 ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> 여기 질문해도 괜찮을까요
<koolDJ> 무선랜이 전원을 낄때마다 안되다 되다를 반복하는데. 키면 잘되고 또키면 인식못하고 이런식으로 이상증세가 생기네요. 자동으로 드라이버 잡는것도 이상생긴건가요.
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3716304
<crixer> main(n){gets(&n);putchar(n%85+5);}
<crixer> 대체 이런생각은 어떻게하나요??
<crixer> 대단한듯
<Demonion> http://www.labortoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=135101
<autowiz_> 뎅구르르르
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 어제 제가 챗창 볼 때 포테토님이 안계셔서 ldap을 못물어봤네요...
<autowiz_> 네 좀 늦게 오셨더라구요
<autowiz_> 열심히 일하고 왔더니 자기도 모르게 음모가 진행중이었다고 놀라셨다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 한달만인가 윈됴 머신 행 걸리셨네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-18
<autowiz> 재부팅되는거 기다리는찰나 잠들어 버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 어제도 밤샘하신건가요? 몸 상해요. 쉬엄쉬엄 하세요
<samahui_WS> 전 푹~ 자고 왔더니 이명도 확 줄어든듯하고 머리 아픔도 상당부분 가셨네요
<autowiz> 다행이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz님도 나이가 30대 중반은 꺾이시지 않았나요?
<Work^Seony> 인제 슬슬 힘들어지실텐데 야근 줄이셔야할 거에요
<autowiz> 저 는 16살이고 싶은 36이지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 죽기살기로 열심히 살고 있습니다. 죽기전에 마세라티 람보르니기 벤츠 다 한번 사볼라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ISIS가 미국에도 테러 일으킬거라고 협박영상 공개하더니, 오늘 시카고 공항에서 이상한 행동을 하는 승객 3명이 있어서 데려갔다네요
<Work^Seony> 진짜 테러 일으키려나
<Work^Seony> 흐 저는 이번에 구입한 차도 너무너무 맘에 들던데, 유럽차 타면 입 찢어질 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마세라티는 처음에 어감으로는 중동이나 그런쪽인줄 알았는데 이탈리아 군요
<Work^Seony> 마*로 시작하는 차는 아직 본적이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마티즈 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 마이바흐
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 마이바흐 있죠.    마이바흐 마세라티 아직 본적이 없어요
<samahui_WS> 마징가 를 차로...
<samahui_WS> 자차로 로봇한대는 있어야죠~
<Work^Seony> 여기도 모터쇼를 1년에 한 번씩 하는데, 페라리 람보르기니는 못타게 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 험머는 줄서서 타봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 갸는 어디 망가지기라도 할까요? ㅎㅎ 일부러 차도 안다칠거같은 차라...
<autowiz> 모터쇼 한번 가봤었는데 사람들 다들 카메라들고 차보다는 모델분들을 찍고 계시는거 같더라는 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> bmw7도 타보긴 했는데, 좋은차는 다르더라구요
<Work^Seony> 여기 모터쇼는 여자는 없고 차만 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넓은 공간에 차만 전시되어있고, 대부분은 직접 타볼 수 있게 문을 안잠궈둡니다
<samahui_WS> 전 재규어가 좋아요... 신형말고 구형... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 재규어 제 와이프가 무쟈 좋아하는 차죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 가장 최근에 가본 모터쇼가 전기차 모터쇼였죠
<samahui_WS> 전기차들 이쁜거 많더군요
<Work^Seony> 차 앞에 재규어가 까꿍하고 서있는게 뽀대난다고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저랑 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 그 까꿍하는 재규어 있는 놈들이 좋습니다... 그거 없으면 재규어가 아니죠
<samahui_WS> 고로 신형 싫어해요 고 놈이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 네 신형은 요즘 안달려서 나오더라구요
<samahui_WS> 가장 이뻐하는 녀석은 XJ12 라는 놈입니다
<Work^Seony> 가격대는 얼마에요?
<samahui_WS> 97년인가 쯤 나온 모델이죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 구 모델은 중고를 사야되는지라 판매자가 없으면 가격도 없죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하죠
<samahui_WS> 3~5000유로정도에 영국중고차사이트에 뜨긴합니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 대략 6만불부터 시작하네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 하와이에서는 렉서스 타는게 낫겠네요
<samahui_WS> 90년대 생이라 비싸게 사봐야 ... 부품도 못구하는 우리나라에서는 못굴리겠죠
<samahui_WS> 그냥 장식용될 확율이 높네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저는 이번에 차 샀으니, 다음차는 아마 10년 후에나 사게 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 10년 후에 제가 새 차 사게되면, 그때는 차가 날아다닐까요?
<samahui_WS> 전 새차 사려 이리저리 알아보면서 아내 눈치살피고 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 10년후에는 시간여행을 했으면 좋겠습니다. 드로이안 정도는 나와줘야죠
<autowiz> 차가 없어지고 순간 이동기가 나올려면... 10년으로는 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 평행우주론에 의하면, 과거로 가도 어차피 소용이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 과거도 미래도 어짜피 다른 과거이고 다른 미래 이다 이런건가요
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_WS> 다른 타임라인에 또다른 저는 잘못을 좀 바로 잡고 살아야죠
<autowiz> 그러고보면 과거든 미래든 갔다가 돌아올 수 나 있을까요 그렇게 많은 평행중에서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 어떤 선택의 기로에서 뭘 선택하냐에 따라 미래는 각각 진행된다고 보는 이론이죠...
<samahui_WS> 가서 뒤통수나 때려주고 오려고요
<samahui_WS> 쉽게 이해하려면 슈타인즈게이트를...
<autowiz> 한가지 돌아온다고 하면 , 수십 수백년 진보된 기술력을 가지고 돌아올 수 는 있겠네요. 소스코드 복사 같은거랄까
<Work^Seony> 존 티토 사건 아시죠?
<samahui_WS> 시간여행을 그린 영화나 만화를 보면 재미있는게 미래보다는 과거로 많이 가죠... 과거를 바꿔 현재의 나를 잘살게 하는게 목적이라고 볼수도 있지만... 미래를 예측할 머리가 안되는게 현실이다가 맞다고 봅니다
<autowiz> ./configure && make && make install 은 현실로 돌아와서 다시 ( 엄청난 에러를 헤쳐나가면서 ㅋㅋ )
<Work^Seony> 그것도, 존 티토가 말하길, 자기네가 사는 미래는 3차 대전으로 인해 많은 나라가 멸망한 미래라고 했거든요..
<autowiz> 구글링 : 존 티토
<samahui_WS> 미래를 가도 꼭 미래를 전쟁이나 사고로 과거로 회귀한 모습으로 그리죠
<Work^Seony> 당시 ibm 5100인가 하는 기종에, 특수한 비밀코드가 있어서 그걸 가지러 왔다고 했는데,
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 실제 ibm 엔지니어가, 그런거 있다고 고백했죠
<samahui_WS> 100만원 정도면 구입가능하죠
<samahui_WS> ibm 5100
<samahui_WS> 그 모델만의 프로그래밍 코드가 있다고 했죠
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 암튼 그거 가지러 왔다고 했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 에뮬레이팅 할 생각을 못한거죠...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 없으니까 에뮬도 못했을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 완전히 없어져서 어떻게 만들어졌는지 전혀 알 수 없다고 했었거든요..
<samahui_WS> http://members.aon.at/nkehrer/ibm_5110/emu5110.html
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 존 티토가 보고 있다면... 잘써라~!!
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 담달이면 아이폰6s 사는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사고나서 지금 쓰는 5s 팔아야하는데, 파는거 너무 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사람 만나고 가서 흥정하고 팔고....
<samahui_WS> 특히 신형나오고 얼마 지나지 않은 시기면 더 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 보통 빨리 팔려고 남들보다는 가격을 낮춰서 파는 편이긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그나마도 더 깎을려고 하는 놈들만 우글대니..
<autowiz> 그냥 인터넷으로거래하는 방법은 어떤가요? 거기서는 잘 안쓰는 방법일까요?
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 안해요
<samahui_WS> 전자 기기는 인터넷으로 사면 좀 위험하죠
<Work^Seony> 온라인 사기피해를 보상받을 방법이 0%에 가깝거든요
<samahui_WS> 저도 직거래 선호합니다
<samahui_WS> 그리고 파는 사람 얼굴이나 행동을 보면... 그 기기가 어찌 굴렀을지 상상도 가서 재미있죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 음..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아직 차 이야기가 나오는군요.
<ipeter> 저...더 비틀 타고 싶어요!
<ipeter> 요즘 살까 말까 고민중입니다.
<ipeter> 스타일리쉬 차라서 나이들어 오래타도 될꺼 같고,
<Work^Seony> 비틀 별로이지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 비틀 좋다는 분들 못본거 같아요
<ipeter> 나이들어서는 그런차 못탈꺼 같아서...지금 아니면 더이상 못탈꺼 같기도 하구요.
<ipeter> 네. 별루인데 그런차 끌어보고 싶었어요.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 모양 때문에요?
<samahui_WS> 뉴비틀 전 좋은데요
<samahui_WS> 탔을때 운전석 머리부위가 높아서 편해요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 물론 사라면 안삽니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기꺼이 살만한 차가 추천할만한 차죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 토요타 캠리 추천하고 싶습니다.  미국에서의 제 첫 차였는데, 아주 만족스러웠어요
<Work^Seony> 고장도 거의 없었고
<samahui_WS> 근데 차 고장은 제품 자체 하자가 있는게 아니라면... 운전자 성향에 크게 좌우된다고 봅니다
<samahui_WS> 남들 다 차에 문제 있다고 할때 같은 기종인 제차는 한번도 고장난적이 없거든요 ... 물론 타이어는 자주 터집니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 복불복이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 조심조심히 몰고다니면 고장 잘 안나겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 새차 사본게 처음이라, 조심히 모는 중이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 사실 딱 제맘에 드는 차가 없어요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 모양때문에도 맞습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 하긴 비틀 살바에 쉐비 임팔라도 가능한데요.
<Work^Seony> 임팔라면 중대형이죠?
<samahui_WS> 임팔라는 슈퍼네추럴이라는 미드에서 딘이 타는 차라는... 이쁘죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 임팔라 중대형일겁니다
<samahui_WS> 새로 나온거 봤는데 말리브보다 큰거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 하지만 오늘자 트루카에서 발표한, 미국에서 중고차 밸류가 가장 높은 차로는 스바루와 랜드로버가 1위 먹었네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 이번에 새로 산 차가 스바루인데, 역시 공부하고 사길 잘했군요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 역시 랜드로버... 제 다음차로 가장 유력.... 하려했으나 랜지로버가 더 이쁘네요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 현실은... 아내의 반발로 차를 바꾸지 못하는데...
<samahui_WS> 아내님 출산하러 병원들어가면 확 지를까 싶지도 해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 둘째요?
<samahui_WS> 넵
<autowiz> 확 질렀다가 확 맞는수가 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네.
<samahui_WS> 확 지르고 애 데리고 퇴원하실때 태우러 가는거죠 편하지? 너랑 둘째 첫째 다 타려고 차 바꿔써~ 승요차는 불편하자나~ 어때? 좋취??? 응? 퍽!!!
<ipeter> 레인지로버 이보크도 사고 싶어요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 준대형 맞습니다.
<ipeter> 그랜저보다 커요.
<samahui_WS> 퍽퍽퍽!!!! 계속 밟히는중... 퍽퍽퍽!!!!
<ipeter> 근데 큰차는 운전도 불편하고...그냥 레인지로버 이보크 사고 싶은데 문제는 역시 돈입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 저렴하게 구입할 곳이 있어서 둘러봤는데 결정을 못내리겠어요... 저렴해도 가격이 가격인지라
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 이보크 얼마까지 알아보셨어요?
<ipeter> 이보크는 별루시죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이보크는 뭐에요?'
<ipeter> Work^Seony: http://auto.naver.com/car/main.nhn?yearsId=60629
<autowiz> 랜드로버 컴팩트 SUV  가격은 1억 초반대
<samahui_WS> 랜드로버 알아봤는데요... 1억 안되게 알아봤어요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 이거구나..
<samahui_WS> 이보크는 훨 싸던데요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 보통 42,000에 팔리는 차네요
<samahui_WS> 이쁜건 더 이쁘죠
<Work^Seony> 아주 비싸진 않구나
<samahui_WS> 아주 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 한국 가격이 좀 비싸군요
<Work^Seony> 블루북 평가는 그냥저냥이네요
<samahui_WS> 근데 보면 이쁘죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 시승해보고 운전하기 편한거로 해야지 그냥은 못사겠어요... 모하비가 맘에 들었었는데 이상하게 요즘 국산이 안끌려요
<samahui_WS> 아내는 국산으로 사라는디... 사는건 제 맘인지라 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 물론 맞을까 겁나서 살짜쿵 눈치보고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 차에 대해 잘 모르면 보통 국산 사라고 하죠
<autowiz> 스포티지 신형이라던가
<autowiz> RV 는 별로이실거 같고
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 울 아내차는 쏘울입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 여동생도 얼마 전에 새차 샀는데, 사기 전에는 걍 현대차 사려고 했다네요
<samahui_WS> 단지 이쁘다고 그거 사달래서 사줬죠
<samahui_WS> 차를 알고 모르고는 없고 단지 이쁘고 안이쁘고만 있어요
<samahui_WS> ㅡ,.ㅡ ;;
<autowiz> 서니님 여동생 느님이 계셨어 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 나이대를 생각하시면, 여동생이 이미 애엄마라는 점을 유추할 수 있죠
<samahui_WS> 나이만으로는 모르죠... 전 누님이 계시지만... 결혼도 안하고 자신의 커리어만 쌓고 계신데요
<samahui_WS> 후딱 갔으면 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 모두들 부자시군요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 좋은차 타고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 근데 그거 사면
<ipeter> 결혼할 돈이 없어질것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 클리앙에서 어떤 사람이, 78만 뛴 택시 타봤다네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 가정(여자) vs 차
<ipeter> 헉. 차 관리 정말 잘하시네요.
<Work^Seony> 둘 중 하나라면, 저라면 가정을 먼저 선택합니다
<ipeter> 헙
<Work^Seony> 차는, 계약서에 싸인한 순간부터 중고차 되는 거에요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 새겨듣겠습니다.
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 빨리 소개시켜주시라구요!!!
<Work^Seony> 가정은, 결혼하는 순간부터 제 2의 인생을 시작하는 거구요
<autowiz> 남자도 사인하는순간 품절남이 되지만서두 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 결혼과 차 함께 하는겁니다
<ipeter> 오즈님 여친 있으시니까 좀 빠져주십시오.(버럭)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 차있으면 없는것보다 연애하기 쉬우니까요
<ipeter> 부러워요 오즈님
<autowiz> 맘이 맞는사람이랑 결혼하고 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 차 없어도 행복해하는 여성을 만나세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 반대로 여친있으면 차사라고 압박을 받아 사게되죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그런 여성이라면 안봐도 며느리감입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고 이분들 놀리시느라 여념이 없으시군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 결혼과 차... 돈이 너무 없네요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 결혼할 때 차 없었어요
<Work^Seony> 아니, 연애할 때도 없었어요'
<autowiz> 차를 싼걸로 사세요 첫차이기도 하니까 많이 긁어 먹습니다.
<autowiz> 그러니까 중고차 한 300 만원정도 근처로다가
<samahui_WS> 저도 결혼할때 차가 없었어요... 회사차를 몰았죠
<ipeter> 그래서 비틀 사고 싶어요.
<samahui_WS> 전 운전 싫어해요
<samahui_WS> 애땜시 차를 몰게 되더군요
<ipeter> 휴...
<Work^Seony> 저도 운전 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그리고 지금은 버스 전철타기 싫어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스트레스 받습니다
<ipeter> 소프트웨어 질렀어요.
<samahui_WS> 애 데리고 전철 버스 못타겠어요
<ipeter> 대략 한화 55000원 하네요.
<ipeter> 49불
<autowiz> 저는 스피드를 즐기는지라 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 스피드를 제대로 즐기시려면 경비행기의 세계로...
<samahui_WS> 우리나라같이 도로 사정 않좋은 곳에서 스피드 내면 사고만 나요
<samahui_WS> 차라리 넓은 하늘로 달리시는겁니다
<autowiz> 경비행기가 속도감이 또 있나요?
<samahui_WS> 차보다 났지 않을까요
<autowiz> 실제속도는 빠르지만 거리가 머니까 속도감 자체는 떨어질것도 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 경비행기는 속도감보다는 공포감이... ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 아니면... 제트스키로 바다나 강을 달리세요
<autowiz> 위아리로 오르락 내리락 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 하긴 비행기는 저도 속도감이 무서운게 아니라 높아서 무서워하죠
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 고소공포증이 살짝 있어서 비행기타면 꼭! 창가를 피하게 되더군요
<samahui_WS> 비행기 몰면서 위아래윗윗아래~
<samahui_WS> 무중력을 경험하시는겁니까???!!!
<autowiz> 아 비행기를 몰면 확실히 2D 세상에서 3D 세상으로 갈 수 있겠네요
<samahui_WS> 그러고보니 궁금한데 저 아래 k1 경기장 지어 놓은건 일반인이 몰고 달릴 수 있나요???
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> K1 ? F1 ?
<samahui_WS> 완벽한 3D 세계죠
<samahui_WS> f1
<samahui_WS> gg
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> F1 서킷 개방할껍니다. 돈 얼마내고 예약하면 자기차로도 몰 아 볼 수 있는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<samahui_WS> 괜찮네요
<samahui_WS> 멀어서 안되겠지만...
<samahui_WS> 근처살면 한번씩 스트레스 받았을때 달릴만 하겠는데요
<autowiz> 제 생각엔 너무 먼곳에 지은거 같은 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 제 생각에도 경기도에만 지었어도 적자는 면했을겁니다
<autowiz> 그러게요 민간인들도 많이들 이용할텐데
<samahui_WS> 물론 지금처럼 주변 상인이나 업소들이 바가지 경쟁도 벌이지 않았을까 싶지만요
<samahui_WS> 아니면... 이탈리아나 마카오처럼... 도시 일부를 개조 하던가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 아내가 오늘 병원가보자네요
<samahui_WS> 애가 좀 크고 연속 출산이라고 너무 내려앉았으면 유도분만 하고 싶은거 같네요
<autowiz> 사마휘님 오늘 아침엔 운전해서 출근하셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> 운전했습니다
<samahui_WS> 아내차로
<samahui_WS> 어제 차를 놓고 왔어요 이명과 머리아픔땜시 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 병원 데려다 주러 외출해야겠네요
<autowiz> 운전조심하시구요~
<autowiz> 다녀오십시요~~
<samahui_WS> 아직 안가요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오후에 갈겁니다 오전에 일 많아요
<autowiz> 아 ㅋㅋ 지금 롸잇나우 가시는줄 착각을
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어허 포테토님은 오늘도 오전에 안보이시네요
<ipeter> 아, 이거 어플리케이션 설치하면 맥 바탕화면 위에 외장하드 디스크처럼 나타나는 아이콘은 왜 생기는지 아시나요?
<ipeter> 이거 당췌 정말 알수가 없네요.
<ipeter> 아..맥 어려워요.
<ipeter> bbb
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 울디마세욤~~
<ipeter> 울꺼예요 울꺼예요!!!!!!!!!!
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 제 linkedin 뉴스에 프로필 업데이트하셨다고 뜨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음 근데, 경력사항을 거꾸로 적으셨군요...
<Work^Seony> 최근에 한걸 가장 위에 적어야하는데
<Work^Seony> ldap 서버 통합작업도 하셨군요...
<ipeter> 휴. 아마존 프라임에서 제가 99달러 결제 되었다고 문자와서 카드사에 전화하고 난리 났었네요.
<ipeter> 근데 알아보니 정상결제된거 맞다고 해서 아마존 사이트 들어가봤더니
<ipeter> 아마존 프라임에 오늘 자동가입되는거였습니다.
<ipeter> 일단 캔슬 시켜놓고 리펀드 기다려야겠네요.
<ipeter> 섬짓했습니다.
<autowiz> 허얼~
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다. 잘 지내시지요?
<ahoops> 네 덕분에 잘지내고있습니다 ^^;
<ahoops> 종종 와서 수다좀 떨어야하는데, 생각처럼 잘 안되는군요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ahoops 님 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하셨어요?
<ahoops> samahui_WS: 그냥 지내가고있습니다 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 건강하신듯하여 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 정신차리면;; 한두달 지나가있고 그러네요;
<samahui_WS> 안타깝게도 전 오늘 일이있어서 나갔다 와야해요 ㅎㅎ 점심먹고 병원댕겨오겠습니다... 나중에 뵈요
<ahoops> 네 댕겨오세용 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그럼 나중에 뵈요 ^^
<autowiz> 일이 바쁘신거지요? 다른 별일은 없으시지요? ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 생각해보니 한동안 컴퓨터보다 밥통을 더 자주 만지고 지냈군요
<ahoops> 별일은 없었어요 그냥 좀 돌아댕기고 그랫어요;;
<ahoops> 어딜가도 챙겨가는 쿠쿠밥통;;
<ahoops> 예전부터 생각만하고 안하고 있었는데 할일이 좀 생겼습니다.
<ahoops> 여친림께서 작은 구멍가게를 하고 계시다가 이번에 큰자리?로 옴겨서 구멍가게를 하신다는데요..
<autowiz> 좋은 소식이군요.
<autowiz> 어쩌면 쿠쿠 밥통이 하나더 필요하실지도
<ahoops> 바쁘다고 밥도 잘안해줘서 제가 합니다 ㅠ
<ahoops> 어쩌다 상황이 이리된건지;;
<ahoops> 근데 바코드를 사용하고 싶어라하더라구요.
<ahoops> 바코드자체야 하나사서 어찌어찌 진행하면 되긴하겠는데요.
<autowiz> 바코드 프린터 , 리더, 제품관리 소프트웨어
<ahoops> 문제는, 전기가 잘 나가기때문에 태블릿같은걸로 서너시간 전기나가도 버틸수있어야한다는게 조건에요.
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 어제 새벽까지 불코딩을 하느라...
<autowiz> 서니님~~ 퇴근하셨나요?
<autowiz> 포테토님 오셨어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 점심 먹고 오후에 뵙겠습니다..ㅜ
<ahoops> autowiz: 네, 그거 다 해줘야할듯해요 ㅠ;;
<PotatoGim> 아, 폰으로도 irccloud 쓰는 중이니 편하게 남겨주시면 됩니다~
<ahoops> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 바코드 리더기는 앱으로 구현하실런지 핸드건으로 하실런지 모르겠는데
<autowiz> 핸드건 방식은 정말 별거 없긴 합니다. 그낭 꾹 누르면 키보드로 숫자 입력하듯이 숫자가 주주죽 인풋으로 들어옵니다.
<ahoops> 블루투스 리더기같은거 하나 살까해요.
<ahoops> 네..그냥 키보드에서 치는것처럼 걍 숫자 들어오죠?
<autowiz> 아흑
<ahoops> 문제는 전기 ㅠ
<autowiz> 고문님께서 식사하자고 하시네요
<autowiz> 핸드폰에다가 올려놓고
<autowiz> 배터리 갈아 낄 수 있는모델을 찾으시거나 수시로 충전할 수 있게
<ahoops> 밧데리 큰놈에 ups정도가 그냥 답일려나요.
<autowiz> 충전거치대 달린놈 이라던가
<autowiz> 샤오미 보조 배터리 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼마전에 오래된 친구들을 만났습니다.
<autowiz> 몇몇은 3년만에 몇몇은 거의 10년만에
<autowiz> 그래도 별로 서먹하거나 하진 않더군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이런 저런 얘기를 하다가 , 한 친구의 인생관이 재미가 있어서 살짝 이야기 해보려 합니다.
<autowiz> 가장 재미있는부분이 잔머리 굴리지 말자는 건데... 우선 다른 사람을 대할때 모두 나보다 머리가 똑똑하다고 생각한답니다. 그게 맘이 편하고 그래야 쓸데없는 꽤를 안부리게되고
<autowiz> 대부분의 경우 그게 최선으로 작용한다고 하더군요. 벌써 수년째 일식당에서 칼을 잡고 있는데 1~2년후엔 개업할꺼 같다고 합니다.
<autowiz> 친구를 대할때도 손님을 대할때도 솔찍하고 밝은 모습만 보여주는 그놈 살짜기 그리운 비오는 오후 입니다.
<ipeter> 밥을 먹고 왔는데..
<ipeter> 요리사가 제가 먹는밥에 수면제를 탔네요.
<ipeter> 무척이나 졸립습니다.
<ipeter> System76
<ipeter> 와. 처음 들었습니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 좋은 브랜드인가요?
<ipeter> 램을 ddr4 64기가까지 업글한다는게 신세계네요.
<bluedusk> 헐 64기가...
<autowiz> 64기가 정도야 뭐...
<PotatoGim> 음... 저희 쓰는 VM 장비도 128기가...
<ipeter> 헙.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 조용히 일하고 오겠습니다..ㅠ
<autowiz> dell 장남감 서버 메모리 64기가 제 피시 32 기가 16기가
<autowiz> 대형사이트 서버들 메모리 수백기가 등등 다만 조그만 사이트는 서버들 메모리가 2기가 4기가 ㄷㄷㄷ 정말 후덜덜덜
<autowiz> 스토리지나 가상화 같은경우에는 메모리를 정말 처묵처묵 하니까요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ZFS 같은 경우에는 메모리 먹는 괴물이라..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토님도 제가 싫으신거군요
<autowiz> 모두모두 나를 싫어하는 하~
<autowiz> 음냐음냐...
<autowiz> 내일 온다는 면접다는 또 펑크를내는군요... 제가 문제인건가요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 솔루션 대쉬보드 랑 설정 화면 만들어주실 분 찾습니다 . 풀타임도 괜찮고 두달정도 알바도 괜찮습니다.
<autowiz> 주변에라도 조금 시간나시는분들 계시면 연결 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz> 대쉬보드 http://www.cyfe.com/images/dashboard-social.png 대략 이런식 하나 랑
<autowiz> 실시간_로그표출 , 통계_출력, DNS설정  , 시스템_설정 페이지 정도 될거 같습니다.
<HolyKnight> 옥히에서 단가 500 중급구인글 올라왔네유
<autowiz__> 링크좀 주심시요 굽신굽신
<jun__> 거의 일주일만에 들어왔습니다~ 캬캬캬~ 안녕하십니까~?
<jun__> ipeter: 이대 박물관은 도대체 어디있는건가요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어엇?!
<ipeter> 정문으로 들어오셔서 정문을 등지고 오시다보면
<ipeter> 우측편에 ECC가 보일거예요.
<autowiz> 드디어 오늘은 박물관 가는건가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그 맞은편을 보시면 하얀 건물이 있는데
<ipeter> 그것이 박물관입니다.
<ipeter> 아니면!
<ipeter> 예쁜 학생에게 물어보세요!
<ipeter> 근데 지금쯤 박물관 닫았을 듯 싶은데요.
<jun__> 아... 이대에 들어가야하는거군요;;;;
<jun__> 이대역에 내려서 박물관이 어디있는지 막 찾다가... 모르겠다 싶어서 그냥 신촌으로 넘어왔거든요 -_-;;
<autowiz> 박물관은 다음 기회에 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> ㅜㅜ 다음기회에....
<jun__> 이대를 혼자서 지나갈 용기가 없는데요;;
<autowiz> 피터님 만나서 같이 가면 되지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 평일 오후시간에 나와주실런지.....
<autowiz> 으음...
<jun__> 일하고 계신분을 호출하는게 쉽지는 않잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 이번주 월요일에 제대로 멘붕이 온 이후로 회복이 잘 안되네요 ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 멘붕이요?
<autowiz> 누구야 누가 우리 준이 맨붕 먹인거야 !!!
<jun__> LGU+ 안양지점에 이모부장있습니다;;
<jun__> 월요일 아침 8시반에 들어가서 다음날 새벽 5시에 나왔어요 ㅜㅜ
<jun__> autowiz: 형 언제쯤 출발하시나요..?? 저는 지금 신촌에 있습니다~
<autowiz> 좀 오래 있었네 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 18시 05분 출발 예정 ㅋ
<jun__> 네~
<jun__> autowiz: 해민이가 자꾸 저녁에 맥도날드 먹으라고 난리인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 먹으면 돼지 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 전 밥이땡겨요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘 하루만 참아 아니면 집에가서 밥 또먹으면 되지 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 해민이 오늘 좀 늦는다니까
<jun__> 형 오시면 같이 저녁먹으려고했죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 응 기다리고 있어 같이 맥도날드 먹자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 너 시켜서 먹을때 인형 3개 사고
<autowiz> 나 시킬때 인형 3개 사고
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 오늘만 피규어 6개가 생기겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 라즈곤님 안오시려나
<MENT> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/video/2621000001.html?cid=MYH20151118011500800&in=naver2
<MENT> 컥
<Ferendevelop> 이상한 놈들 많네요.
<MENT> 그러게요
<autowiz> 냐냥
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안뇽하세요~~
<samahui_WS> 둘째는 다음주에나 볼 수 있겠군요
<samahui_WS> 자동차는 내년에난 볼 수 있겠군요. 절충안으로 내년 초 나오는 신형 모하비 보고 그걸 살지 아니면 그냥 레인지로버나 랜드로버를 살지... 정하자네요. 그래도 아내도 차 바꿀때가 되어
<samahui_WS> 간다는 걸 느끼기 시작한듯 합니다... 물론 바꿀때 안되었지만 이거저거 가져다붙여서 사고 위험이 엄청난 상태의 차인냥 제차를 치장했군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 수고하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근디 솔직히 폼도나고 장거리 뛸때는 좋은차가 좋은데... 그냥 시내 돌아다니는건 오히려 작은 아내차가 편하더군요
<samahui_WS> 무엇보다 ... 우니라난 주차땜시 더 그렇네요
<samahui_WS> 병원 댕기오면서 느꼈습니다... 차 크면 주차타워에도 잘 안넣어주는군요
<samahui_WS> 피곤하시다더니 오늘도 야근하시는군요
<samahui_WS> 후딱 들어가세요
<samahui_WS> 몸부터 챙기실 나이십니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 아닙니다 아닙니다 저는 아직 어립니다 ㅎㅎㅎ (최면을 거는중 ... )
<samahui_WS> 저도 아직 어립니다
<samahui_WS> 마음만은 언제나 20대 입니다
<samahui_WS> 몸도 열심히 운동해서 20대... 이면 좋은데 ... 잦은 밤샘과 가끔의 폭음으로 40대에 가까운... OTL
<samahui_WS> 배나온거 까지하면 50일지... 아니아니 아닙니다 그래도 20대... (현실부정)
<samahui_WS> 내일뵈요
<samahui_WS> 전 자고 와서 일해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 출근하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 네 아직 야근 중이세요?
<samahui> 자다왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어제 오후에 집사람 병원 다녀와서 밥묵고 일 좀 하다가 그대로 졸려서 쪽잠을 2시까지 잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 2일 전부터인가 대변을 보면 변기가 완전 포도쥬스 들이부은 것마냥 피바다가 되어버려서 좀 걱정되네요
<samahui> 색이 검은가요?
<samahui> 검은거 아니면 보통은 치질 비스무리한거라 크게 걱정하지 말라더군요
<samahui> 붉을수록 안전하답니다. 속이 아픈게 아니라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 변 색깔 자체는 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 피가 철철 흘러나와서 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혈관이 터진 것마냥 피가 새는 거 같아요
<samahui> 네 그럼 치질이나 치핵이나 아니면 경미하게 항문파열이 온거 같네요
<samahui> 병원을 가보시면 금방 나으실겁니다
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 결국 병원을 가야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 병원가는게 좀 번거로워서, 왠만하면 안가려고 했거든요
<samahui> 변이 나오면서 상처를 벌려서 피가 나는거라 일안볼때도 나오는 치질이나 치핵보다는 그냥 항문에 살짝 파열이나 상처가 난걸겁니다
<samahui> 몇이 두고보셔도 될거예요
<samahui> 저도 그런적 있는데 전 그때 몇일간 일땜시 일을 못보다 크게 사고쳤죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 덕분에 찢어져서 피범벅... 다행이 병원가니 그냥 좌약하나 넣어주고 끝이였어요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  일단 저는 특별한 통증은 없어요
<samahui> 네 저도 통증은 없었어요
<Work^Seony> 대변 볼 때 어디가 아프다거나 뭐 그런건 아니구요, 처음부터 피가 나오는 것도 아니고..
<Work^Seony> 걍 보다보면 피가 나오더라구요
<samahui> 네 그렇게 일다보고 나면 변기가 붉게 물들죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<samahui> 똑같은데요 ㅎㅎ 전 그때 3일정도 갔던거 같아요
<samahui> 아무튼 크게 걱정할 병은 아닐겁니다
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요.  일단 1주일 정도 지켜보고나서 계속 그러면 병원에 가야겠습니다.
<samahui> 먹는걸 좀 줄여서 변의 크기를 줄이는것도 방법입니다... 아니면 물을 많이 먹어서 묽게...
<samahui> 나오면서 상처를 벌려놓는거라서요
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그러고보면 제가 물을 잘 안마시긴 해요
<samahui> 확실히 물은 많이 자주 마실수록 좋은거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 어디선가 본건데,
<Work^Seony> 신장이 좋지않은 사람은 물을 많이 마시는 것이 건강을 해치는 거라고 하더라구요
<samahui> 그럴수도 있겠네요
<samahui> 전 이따가 낮에 올께요
<autowiz> 저는 간혹 술마시고 그런적이 두어번 있어서 ㅠㅠ 술땜에 위에 구멍난줄알고 많이 부서웠는데
<autowiz> 너무 시뻘개서 위나 장은 아닌거 같고 , 한번은 어 피나내 하고 신경 안썼는데 한번 밖에 안그랬었구요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 저도 며칠 두고봐야겠어요
<autowiz> 최근엔 두번인가 새번 연속으로 그래서 이틀정도 식음을 전폐하다시피 했었습니다 .
<autowiz> 병원은 저는 무서워서 안가긴 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정말 오만생각이 다 들면서 대장암인가 하는 생각도 들고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 근데 40넘어가면 몇년에 한번씩 위 랑 대장은 내시경 받아보라고들 하잖아요. 초기에 치료하는게 더 나으니까.. 조금 일찍 가신다 생각하시고 한번 다녀오시는것도 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 한 1주일만 지켜보려구요
<Work^Seony> 제가 혈압이 많이 높아서, 분명 병원 가면 이거갖고 뭐라할거 뻔하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게요 혈압이라는게 사람마다 다를 수 있다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇기도 하고, 울나라에는 선천적 고혈압이 많다네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 알려진 것과 다르게, 고혈압이라고해서 위험하다거나 그런건 아니라고 하는거 같아요
<autowiz> 드라마보면 많이 나오잖아요 , 갑자기 충격 먹고 뒷목잡고 쓰러지는경우 대부분 혈관이 터지는거 보다는
<autowiz> 혈관이 막히는경우가 아닐까 싶기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 그건 고혈압이랑 다른 걸껄요
<autowiz> 요즘 의학드라마 보면서 ...  아 저도 의사의 길로 갈 껄 하는 되도않은 망상을 해봅니다 .ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다만, 제가 혈당이 좀 높은 편이긴 한데, 1일1식하고 운동 시작한 이후로 재본적이 없어서 좀 궁금하긴 하네요
<autowiz> 그럼 혈당 측정하는거 가지고 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 하나 살까 했었는데, 물건이나 딸려오는 부가품들이 너무 종류가 많아서 뭐가뭔지 몰라서 못샀어요
<autowiz> 가끔 그냥 바쁜체로 살때는 잘 못느끼던것들이 조용히 천천히 생각해보면 . 아~ 예전보다는 많이 바꼈구나 하는 생각이 들때가 있는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 사람 몸이나 기계나 마찬가지인거 같아요
<autowiz> 몇년 지나면 매트릭스 처럼 사람 몸속에 로봇을 넣어서 건강 측정이나 특정 작업에 도움을 주는 세상이 오지 않을까 하는 생각도 들구요
<autowiz> 덤으로 그 로봇은 무선충전으로 고고싱
<Work^Seony> 나노로봇을 체내에 주입해서 걔네들이 몸을 돌아댕기면서 문제가 되는 부분을 치료하는 쪽이 요즘 이슈인거 같아요
<autowiz> 나노 테크 관련 글 보니까 자동차 색깔을 실시간으로 바꿀 수 있게도 할 수 있다더군요 멋진거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 사람 몸속에 들어가는 치료룡 나노봇의 경우 잘만 되면 꾀나 획기적인 변화를 줄 걱 같습니다. 피부를 찟고 하는 수술은 아무래도 부작용 우려가 어느정도 있는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  예전에 본건데, 나노봇을 주입시키면 체내 면역시스템이 이걸 이물질로 판단해서 공격하는 부분을 무력화시키는 것을 연구 중이라고 봤어요
<autowiz> 기계식 키보드를 하나 더 살까 합니다. 다음달 혹은 다다음달
<Work^Seony> 잉? 또요?
<Work^Seony> 키보드 많으면 좀 번거롭지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 적축을 하나더 살지 다른 축을 한번 써볼지 고민중인데 ...  아직 한달 혹은 두달남았는데 너무 빨리 고민하는걸가요?
<autowiz> 책상에 키보드 딱 두개가 필요한데
<autowiz> 하나가 좀 커서 작은놈으로 바꿀까 생각중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 하긴 저는 컴퓨터가 한 대 뿐이라, 키보드도 하나 이상 필요하지가 않군요
<autowiz> http://www.coupang.com/np/products/98187754 여기서 선택 6-2  , 기계식 10키리스 가 7만원인데
<autowiz> 다나와에서는 10만원 이네요 라고 쓸려고 했는데 ㅠㅠ 잘못봤네요
<autowiz> 다나와에선 6만원이군요. 최근에 산 키보드가 , 방향키 위에 있는 키조합(insert,delete , home, end, pageup, pagedown) 이 좀 특이하다보니 살짝 불편하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 키배열 다르면 많이 불편하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 필코 키보드가 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> F키도 그렇구요 ㅠㅠ , 적응을 먼서 시도해보는게 먼저일 수 도 있는데
<autowiz> 살짜기 고민중입니다. 그렇게 비싼것도 아니고 하니
<Work^Seony> 키보드가 하나 뿐이면 적응해볼만한데,
<Work^Seony> 그게 아니시면 힘들텐데요
<autowiz> 살짜기 좀더 고민해봐야 할거 같습니다.
<jun> 안녕하세요~ 아침에 인사드리는건 일주일만인거 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> Seony님 한국은 이제 겨울이 다 된거 같아요... 추워요 ㅜㅜ
<jun> 추운건 싫은딩~
<Work^Seony> 네 뉴스 보니까 춥다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 여기도 요즘은 선풍기 안틀고 지냅니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 저도 발 밑에 다가 선풍기 짱박아둔지가 꽤 된거 같네요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 겨울날씨가 그립네요
<jun> 전 지금보다 덜 추운상태로 쭉 계속 됐으면 좋겠어요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 한국날씨는 5월 초와 10월 말이 가장 좋은거 같아요
<jun> 5월초도 요새는 더워서리;;;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ 전 10월말에 한표!
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 내년 5월 초에 한국 방문하려고 했는데, 계획을 수정해야겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-19
<jun> 그래도 5월에 들어오면 볼거리는 많아서 좋죠~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 축제도 많이하구
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<autowiz> 5월에 오시면 5월의 오즈를 만나보실 수 있으십니다.
<Work^Seony> 4월은 4월의 오즈님인가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 당연합니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun> 11월에 오즈형은 어떤 모습인가요;;;;;
<autowiz> 가을남자? ㅋㅎㅎ
<jun> 형 특유의 스타일 있으시잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 정장에 스냅백!
<autowiz> 백팩도 있었는데 지하철 탈때 너무 불편해서 요즘잘 안매고 다님 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 오늘 아침에도 백팩으로 아줌마한테 테러를 해버려가꾸;;;
<jun> 백팩을 최대한 안매고 다녀야하나...고민중입니다
<autowiz> 서류가방 같은게 좋기는 한데. 엔지니어들 짐이 생각보다 많거든
<autowiz> 노트북만 있는다고 되는것도 아니고 생각보다 힘듬
<autowiz> 힘듦
<jun> 슬림하면서도 이쁘고.. 생각보다 많이 들어가는 서류가방을 찾아봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 나 같은경우에는 시리얼 컨버터 , 시리얼 케이블 , + - 드라이버 , 미니드라이버 , 더하기 각종 잡다한거 까지 가지고 다니다보니
<jun> 전 노트북에다가 어뎁터 그리고 문서파일이랑 펜? 그러면 끝!!!!
<jun> 이긴한테.... 보조 배터리에 우산에...
<autowiz> 아니면 007 가방 같은거중에 좀 큰거 있거든
<autowiz> 그런건 노트북이랑 간단한 짐 (우산, 보조배터리) 은 들어갈것도 같네
<autowiz> 가죽이나 섬유로만 된 가방은 빵빵해질꺼 같아서
<jun> 음~ 이래나 저래나~ 힘드네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 백팩은 옆사람때문에 힘들구
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 직장 내에서도 케미스트리가 중요하죠?
<jun> 완전 중요하죠!
<Work^Seony> chemistry는 화학 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 뭐 사람들과의 융합이나
<ipeter> 직장내에 대인관계 및 사회생활에 대한 표현으로도 쓰이는것으로 알고 있습니ㅏㄷ.
<ipeter> 스포츠 분야에서도 쓰이구요.
<Work^Seony> 그런걸 케미스트리라고 하는군요...  좀 이상한 표현이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 보통은 스포츠 분야에서 쓰이죠.
<autowiz> "캐미" 라는 표현을 몇년전부터 한국에서 많이 쓰는데
<Work^Seony> 콜라보레이션은 종종 봤어요
<autowiz> 코드가 잘 맞아서 기분이 너무너무 업되는걸 말하는거 같습니다. 마치 사랑에 빠져서 도파민이 마구 나오는거 처럼
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 미국 살면서 콜라보 단어 듣는 일이 좀 드문 편인데, 한국에서는 많이 쓰더라구요...
<autowiz> 포텐 터진다 라는 말도 종종하는데 좀 거슬리긴 하는데 .. .뭐 어쩔 수 없는듯
<Work^Seony> 걍 외래어가 들어와서 우리말이 된 말이라고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일본사람들이 굿즈goods라는 단어 많이 쓰는거 같은데, 정작 저는 여기서 거의 본 적이 없거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 케미스트리라는게 일본드라마나 애니서 종종나오더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 그것을 줄여서 케미.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 일본에서 시작한 말일 수도 있군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 외국것을 우리나라것으로 시작하는 거라.
<Work^Seony> razGon_MINILA, 어제 페북으로 안부 메시지 한 번 보 내려고 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> BECK이라는 만화 보면
<razGon_MINILA> 아....
<razGon_MINILA> 잘계시죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 저는 걍 맨날 똑같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘 정신 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> 바쁘면 좋은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 제가 걷는게 아닌 밀려서 가는 느낌?
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 복잡해요..
<razGon_MINILA> 바쁜거보다는...
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...  뭔가 엄청 많은 일들이 주변에서 오가고있나보네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 병원을 옮기려고 해서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 6년동안 한곳을 나오려니 복잡다단하네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 나와야 하는 상황.
<razGon_MINILA> http://blog.naver.com/lakingmania1/220543628437
<razGon_MINILA> 손흥민... 그는 피끓는 청춘.ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 리) 십여년전 플스2가 국내정발 되자 많은 예비신랑들이 DVD 플레이어라고 빵치고 혼수로 들여놓았다 분노한 신부들이 창밖으로 던져 버렸다는 도시전설이...ㅜ.ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그때 중국으로 가신다고 한 번 얘기하셨던 거 같네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그래야 앞으로 5년을 견뎌낼수가 있엇어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 바램이구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 베트남.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 비엣남..
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 뭐가 맞아야 하고.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 중국은 디즈니랜드 땜시.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 애들데리고 내년 놀러갈계획에...
<Work^Seony> 아 그런거군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 광주에서 좀더 주변 도시로 가려구요.
<Work^Seony> 경쟁이 치열한가봐요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그것보다. 방주짓는다 생각하고 이동하려구요
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라가 3년-5년내로 큰 경기하락이 온다는 것을 예상하고 움직이려구요
<Work^Seony> 아~  미래를 대비하시는 부분도 있군요
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 계속 출근해야 하는데.
<Work^Seony> 아까 인터넷 어디서, 초등학교 입학 사진 년도별로 보여주는데 정말 팍팍 줄어들더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 수익때문에.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 환자를 보는 일수를 늘려야 수익이 나는 구조라서.
<razGon_MINILA> 오너 쉐프라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 요식업과 다른점은 가격이 정부에서 정해준대로 해야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 점점 더 힘들어지시는군요
<razGon_MINILA> 그런 부분에서는 경기에 덜민감해야하는데. 도시쪽은 아무래도 많이 민감하더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 자체 경제력이 있는 주변 도시로 이동하려구요.
<Work^Seony> 괜찮은 생각 같네요
<razGon_MINILA> 광역시급에서는 규모의 경제로 가는 면이 많죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 아무래도 작은 의원에서 회당 10만원짜리 시술하기는 힘드니 말이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 큰 병원에서는 당연하듯이 하는데 말이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 효과는 제가 더 좋기는 한데. 문제는 인식이라. 그런거면 고집피우지 말고 흐름에 맞겨야 된다생각해서요
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 이제 곧 "조만간" 가시는 건가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 혼자 가더라도.
<razGon_MINILA> 음. 내년 초중반으로 기획하고 있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 혼자 가서있고, 주말에 간간히 쉬면서 가족들과 여행 많이 가는게 출근하는것보다 낫겟더군요
<Work^Seony> 본의 아니게 주말 부부가 되시는 거군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 차라리 그게 낫겟다 생각되서요.
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면 상당히 결정하기 힘드실 거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 여러 복잡 다단한 마음들이 엉켜잇죠.
<Work^Seony> 가족들이랑 떨어지는 게, 아무리 가까운 곳이라도 1주일에 두어번 만난다는게 쉬운 일은 아닐텐데요...
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 만나는 시간을 길게 하면되죠.
<Work^Seony> 저야 혼자 있는거 좋아하고, 혼자 있으면서 게임하고 이것저것 할게 많아서 괜찮긴 한데요,
<Work^Seony> 그렇지 않으시면 좀 힘드시지 않을까 걱정됩니다
<razGon_LeO660M> 갑자기 접속이 나가 버리네요.ㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/indizio/220543449492
<razGon_LeO660M> 증권 프로그램 떄문인가?ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 설마 다른 네트워크 프로그램을 차단할 리가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 그래요
<razGon_LeO660M> 보안을 이유로.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럴 수도 있겠군요...
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 사무실 이전한다고 정신이 없네요.
<autowiz> 아아아 씨씨    ~~~~ 부채~~~~
<autowiz> 새신을 신고 뛰어보자 폴짝 ...  머리가 하늘까지 닫겠네....
<autowiz> 새신~~ 발
<autowiz> http://post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2916297&memberNo=11710666 꽤 장문이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오덕스러워요 ㅋㅋ
<semosi> 오랜만에 들어와 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐 인사 중이었는데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 오토위즈님 오떡이셨군요
<bluedusk> ....
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 아는 그림도 몇몇 있군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 너무 와닿는 표현이네요 http://ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=freeboard&no=3411633
<Work^Seony> 여기는 리플이 더 재밌네요 http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=223656
<autowiz> 준준준
<autowiz> 네 노트북 hosts 파일 복구 시켜라 그 네이버 같은거 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 점심먹고 나니 무진장 졸리네요;;;~.~
<jun> 아...생각못하고 있었는데 알겠습니다
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<koolDJ> 노트북에 우분투 쓰고싶어요
<koolDJ> ㅠㅠ
<jun> ..???
<koolDJ> 노트북에 우분투를 설치했는데 멈춤현상이 심해서요
<koolDJ> 전원도 꺼지지 않아요 ㅠ
<koolDJ> 제가 포럼에 질문을 올렸는데, 다들 답을 못해주시는거 보니 포기해야하나 싶어서요 ㅠ
<jun> 으흠....
<jun> 우분투로 들어가지는데 멈춤현상이 발생하다가 어느순간 멈춰버린다는 이야기신가요?
<koolDJ> 우선 처음 부팅할때는 멀쩡히 돌아가요
<koolDJ> 그러다가 쓰다보면 멈춤현상 나오고, 그리고 셧다운할때 멈춰요
<koolDJ> 셧다운, 리부트 이런거 하면 아예 꺼지질 않아요
<jun> 혹시 노트북 종류랑 모델명을 알수 있을까요?
<koolDJ> acpi=off/force도 안먹는지라 ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> 한성컴퓨터 X54K bossmonster
<koolDJ> 클래보
<koolDJ> OEM입니다 정확히. 분명 이전에 설치할때 우분투는 멀쩡히 돌아갔었어요.
<Ferendevelop> koolDJ: 뭐가 문제신가요?
<koolDJ> 으음
<koolDJ> 포럼에 쓴글 보여드릴께요
<jun> 지금 설치한 우분투 버전은요?
<koolDJ> https://ask.ubuntu-kr.org/?qa=323/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-15-10%EB%A5%BC-%EB%85%B8%ED%8A%B8%EB%B6%81%EC%97%90-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98%ED%95%B4%EC%84%9C-%EC%93%B0%EB%8A%94%EB%8D%B0-%EA%BA%BC%EC%A7%90%EB%8F%99%EC%9E%91%EC%9D%B4-%EC%95%88%EB%90%98%EA%B3%A0-%EB%A9%88%EC%B6%A4%ED%98%84%EC%83%81%EC%9D%B4-%EC%9E%A6%EC%8A%B5%EB%8B%88%EB%8B%A4
<koolDJ> 15.10
<koolDJ> 14.04로 다운그레이드 시켜도 그렇고. 리눅스민트를 사용해도 동일한 증상입니다.
<koolDJ> 하드웨어적인 문제가 아닐까 싶은데, 윈도우는 멀쩡히 전원이 셧다운이 되었어요.
<koolDJ> 글에 작성한대로 무선랜 드라이버가 잡히다가 안잡히는 것도 문제가 있나보네요. 노트북이 고의적으로 리눅스만 못쓰게 만들리는 없고 답답해서요 ㅠ
<jun> 한성컴퓨터 관련되서 비슷한 사례를 어디서 보긴 한거 같긴한데...저도 좀 찾아봐야겠네요
<koolDJ> 피드백을 위해서 이야기하자면 전에는 멀쩡히 돌아갔어요. 외국포럼을 보니 같은 증상이 다른 회사 컴퓨터에도 있더라고요.
<koolDJ> 다만 acpi관련 문제는 아닌것 같고, 참으로 머리아프네요.
<koolDJ> 그래픽 작업도 하고, 프로그래밍도 공부하고, 나중에 사람이랑 만나서 게임할때 대비해서 게임도 해야하는데 우분투 삽질을 하다가 막히다니 ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> 아 그리고 usb 라이브부팅할때 해당노트북으로 하면 로딩렉이 엄청나게 심했어요.
<jun> 예전에 문서를 본거 같은데 어디서 봤는지 기억이 안나네요;;;
<autowiz> 아 저도 같은 노트북을 썼었었는데
<autowiz> 가끔 되다말다 했던것도 같구요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> nolapic , noapic 도 같이 걸었던것도 같은데
<autowiz> usb 부팅에서 로딩렉 걸리는건 제가 이제껏 봤던 컴중에 30% 는 그랬던거 같습니다.
<Ferendevelop> koolDJ: 로그를 봐야 좀 더 자세히 알 수 있을 것 같네요.
<autowiz> 부팅하고나서는 괜찮은데 부팅하는데 엄청 느리더라구요
<koolDJ> 로그는 어떻게해서 뽑으면 되나요
<koolDJ> 한번 설치한뒤 보여드리고 싶은데
<autowiz> /var/log 디렉토리 용량이 그렇게 안크시면 압축해서 웹에 올려주시면 감사하겠습니다 ^^
<koolDJ> 감사합니다
<koolDJ> 한번 설치다시 해보고 오류난다 싶으면 올릴께요
<koolDJ> 근데 제가 채팅방에 항상 들를수있는게 아니라서 게시판 같은데서 올릴수있나요
<autowiz> 개인 블로그에 올리시거나 우분투 포럼 게시판에 쓰셔도 될듯합니다.
<autowiz> 용량이 좀 커지면 첨부파일은 다른 사이트(파일 업로드 해서 링크 던저주는 사이트들 몇몇 있습니다) 에 올리시고
<koolDJ> 그럼 제가 시간날때 올리도록 할께요 노트북유저분들에게 도움이 될수있기 바랬으면 하네요
<autowiz> 링크만 포럼 게시판에 남기셔도 되구요. (가능한 개인정보는 지우고 올리시면 좋은데 뭐 그래봐야 IP 랑 맥주소밖에 더 있겠습니까 ㅎㅎ)
<koolDJ> 업로드 방법은 구글 드라이브 같은데서 올리면되고 해서 문제는 없을 것 같아요
<koolDJ> 바쁘신데 봐주셔서 감사합니다.
<koolDJ> 다시 우분투 usb이미지나 넣어야지
<koolDJ> 이만 나가볼께요 좋은하루 되세요
<autowiz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52096/what-do-the-different-boot-options-mean-i-e-acpi-off-noapic-nolapic-etc
<samahui_WS> 환상적인으로 바쁜 하루군요
<samahui_WS> 어제 살짝 자고 온다는게 밤새 자버려서 오전 내내 열심히 일했으나... 에러를 뿜어내는 현실이 우울하군요
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 잘 해결 될꺼라 믿습니다 ^^
<samahui_WS> 역시... 이제 늙었나봐요... 해결은 안되고 점점 더 에러를 뿜습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 아니면... 너무 못자서 머리가 안돌아가는지도... 아무래도 오늘은 일찍가서 자야겠어요
<autowiz> 아 ㅠㅠ 저도 정말 간단한거였는데 이상하게 해결하는데 이틀정도 걸린적이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 삽질을 아주 오지게 했습니다 ㅋㅋ 불과 이틀전이군요
<autowiz> 안되는게 될때의 짜릿함을 간만에 느껴봤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 요즘 점점더 그런게 늘어나는 느낌이예요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> 오늘은 칼퇴근 해야겠네요 가서 시원한 맥주에 치킨 뜯으면서 야구나보면서 아내와 딸과 오손도손... 은 상상이고 ... 야구는 틀면 아이가 울며 만화틀어달라고 때쓸꺼고... 맥주 마시면 애 못본다고 아내가 바가지 긁을것이니... ㅎㅎ;; 가서 그냥 디비 자야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 아이와 아내보면 흐믓하니 ... 콩깍지 지대로 쓰인게 맞겠죠? ㅎ;ㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 전 이만 아웃 합니다. 퇴근 전까지 사장실가서 사장이나 갈궈야 겠어요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내시고 저녁식사 맛있게들하세요~
<autowiz> 가족분들과 즐거운 저녁 시간 되십시요~~
<ipeter> 흥.
<autowiz> http://www.etnews.com/20140328000144
<autowiz> 음... 저도 기사 읽는도중이긴 한데
<autowiz> 엡 자체 알고리즘은 금방 풀려버릴거 같은 느낌이 드는건 저혼자생각일까요
<autowiz> 아 세션별로 난수를 생성해서 저장하고 있겠다라.
<jun> 그러게요... 조금 복잡해졌을뿐이지.. 뚤릴꺼같은데요;;;
<ipeter> 아앗
<ipeter> 사마휘님.
<ipeter> 아프리카로 보는 방법도 있는데....ㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/244097
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_: 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 요새는 이사 준비한다고 정신이 없네요;;
<autowiz> 사무실이요? 집이요?
<PotatoGim> 사무실이 이사 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오늘 서버랑 랙은 다 넘어갔고..
<PotatoGim> 내일 개인 짐들이 넘어가구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아이고 힘드시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 어제 야구로 뉴스가 난리군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어디가 이겼나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 8회까지 한국이 0:3으로 지다가,
<Work^Seony> 9회에 4:3으로 역전승 했어요
<autowiz_> 우와 대역전극이네요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 승부조작은 아니겠지요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한일전에 조작이 통할리가요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한일전에서 조작으로 한국 우승 나오려면, 일본이 망하기 직전은 되야할걸요
<autowiz_> 한일전이었던건가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일본 선발투수는 실력이 어마어마하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 7회까지 무실점 11 탈삼진
<Work^Seony> 여기에 노히트
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 대박이네요
<Work^Seony> 일본애들 반응이, 걔가 너무 잘하니까 감독이 한국을 얕봐서 그리됐따고...
<autowiz_> 그럼 8회에 투수교체 하고 그렇게 된건가요
<Work^Seony> 7회 중간에 교체한거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 뉴스 보니까, 7회 동안 단 1안타만 허용했다고 하네요
<Work^Seony> 노히트로 본거 같은데
<autowiz_> 거의 뭐 어마무시하네요
<Work^Seony> 하이라이트 영상 있네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maSpogycbmM
<Work^Seony> 와 조낸 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 상황 되면, 일본애들이나 우리나라나 똥줄 타겠어요
<Work^Seony> 2:3에 만루.. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그러게요
<autowiz_> 몸 맞는볼 은 좀 이상하긴 한데 안이상한거 같기도하고
<Work^Seony> 제가 야구를 잘 몰라서 그건 좀 이상해보이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 안맞은거 같은데..
<autowiz_> 그거보다 타격폼이 좀 이상한거 같아서
<autowiz_> 아아 9회 초가 한국 이었네요 저는 9회말인줄 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 말인줄 알았어요
<Work^Seony> 어쨌든 방어에 성공한거군요
<Work^Seony> 보는 사람들 심장이 쿵쾅했겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 재밌네요. 70년대 고교 야구중에서 9회*말* 역전승 하는 감동을 다시 보는 듯한....
<autowiz_> 오지완 대박 .... 홈런나올뻔
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 간만에 되게 재밌는 경기네요
<autowiz_> 9회말에도 아주 양팀다 긴장감 엄청났을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아마 영국에서 축구 대신 야구가 흥했으면, 이런 상황에서 폭동 났을지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 훌리건 들 도로에 뛰어다닐것도 같네요
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 리플 어디선가 보니까, 9회에 나온 일본 투수가 절대 허접이 아니라네요.  엄청난 투수는 맞는데, 다만 오타니가 너무 괴물일 뿐이라는군요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 토요일 저녁 6시 결승전이군요?!
<JasonJang> 잘 봤습니다. 또 자야쥐~ ㅋ
<autowiz> 영웅님 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-20
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_LeO660M> 장난 아니엿네요. 어제.ㅋ
<ipeter> 절이 싫으면 중이 떠나야겠지요?
<ipeter> 근데 직장인이면 제가 매달릴 수 밖에 없겠죠.
<autowiz> 어제 야구는 꽤나 아슬아슬한 경우가 망느거 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 많은거
<jgs> 어제 야구때문에 일본 위키에서 감독 국적 한국으로 바꾸는 반달도 일어났다고 하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오타니가 어제 8회까지 던지게 했나요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 왜 바꾼거죠?
<jgs> 어 스포츠서울에서 사고쳤네욬ㅋㅋㅋpic.twitter.com/JsB2VdzpWH
<jgs> pic.
<HolyKnight> 링크쩜
<jgs> 어 링크 왜이러지
<jgs> 잠시만요
<jgs> https://twitter.com/Wandava/status/667494791416967168/photo/1
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 스포츠 서울 일본거 아닌지?
<autowiz> 졌다는 말은 없으니까 ㅋㅋ 7이닝까지 1안타에 대한 기사라고 핑계를 댈 수 도 있을려나요 ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 죄송합니다, 이 페이지는 존재하지 않습니다!
<MENT> 아래의 검색 상자를 사용해서 트위터를 검색하거나 홈페이지로 돌아갈 수 있습니다.
<MENT> 엥
<MENT> 그 사이
<MENT> 지워진건가요
<Work^Seony> 트윗 삭제한듯 싶네요
<MENT> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 불금!! 즐겁게 보내세요~
<Work^Seony> 음... 포테토님 빨리 오셔야 뭣 좀 물어보는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ldap은 쿼리 날리는게 참 어려워요
<autowiz> 사무실 이사하신다고 바쁘신거 같은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 전화번호를 받아놔야 겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> PotatoGim ~~  ~~ 계세요~~
<autowiz> PotatoGim ~~ ~~ 계세요~~
<autowiz> PotatoGim ~~ ~~ 계세요~~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅌ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. 공공SW 하도급 금지 놓고 업계 반발, 국내 SW개발사 입지를 축소시킬 것이라는 우려  http://www.etnews.com/20151119000412?SNS=00001 비정규직 브로커리지의 입지를 걱정하는 것 아닌가? -_-;
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 있습닏!
<autowiz> 12시 넘어쓔ㅠ
<autowiz> 넘었 ㅠㅠ    이번엔 서니님이 집에 가셨을듯
<MENT> 장기매매집단이 잡혔다네요.
<autowiz> 자 포테토님은 010-4211-2359 로 전화번호를 보내주시지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 윽... 시간이 안 맞는군요;
<MENT> 부산에서 잡혀서 뉴스에 막 나오더라고요.
<autowiz> 제가 감사히 저장하도록하겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 헉..
<autowiz> HolyKnight: 저 위에 하도급문제 기사가 좀 이상하네요. 2차 3차 4차 하도급이 제일 문제인데
<MENT> 음...
<autowiz> 마더업체 , 실제 개발업체 구조만 되도 정말 먹고 살만 할거 같거든요 ㅋㅋ
<MENT> 저는 아직 읽어보고 있었는뎅
<MENT> 하도급 못하게 하면 그만큼
<MENT> 일자리가 줄어든다는 건가요
<MENT> 다단계하도급 제한이 그거 아닌가요
<MENT> 1차가 2차로 넘기고 2차가 3차로 넘기고
<autowiz> 네 너무 뒤로까지 가니까 문제가 되는경우가 많아서
<MENT> 4차쯤 되면 컥...
<autowiz> 제가 보기엔 마더업체랑 중간 업체들이 돈을 너무 먹는...
<MENT> 플랫폼을 자기들이 깔았으니 자기들이 대부분 다 먹겠다는 거 아닌가여 '-'
<MENT> 4차쯤 가면
<MENT> 죽어라 일하고
<MENT> 조금 벌고...
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<MENT> 하청업체 기술 훔쳐가고 그러기도 하지 않나요.
<MENT> 대기업 다니면서 동창회 가서 작은 회사하는 친구들 속여서 기술 빼가고 그런거도 있더라구여
<MENT> 친구가 아니라 뭐라해야하죠 음 동창...
<MENT> 그리고 자기는 승진하고
<MENT> 컥...
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<commania_> 음
<commania> 왜 닉에 언더스코어가 붙어있지
<commania> 이번 28일 나눔행사에 참여합니다.
<commania> 서울가는김에...
<MENT> 오
<MENT> 어디로 오세요
<commania> 토즈강남점 아닌가요?
<MENT> 정모 같은거 하시나요
<MENT> 저 이 채널 온지 얼마 안되어서요
<commania> 아..
<commania> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28343
<commania> 매달 있는 행사입니다.
<commania> 저는 지방에 살아서 가끔 서울올라가면 참여하고요.
<MENT> 저 우분투 아얘 모르는 초짜인데 가도 되려나요 컥
<MENT> 아 매달 있군요
<MENT> 가깝네요! 그런데 제가 가면 민폐일 것 같아서 컥...
<commania> 아예 몰라도 상관없어요
<MENT> ㅎㅎ
<commania> 전문가만 오는게 아니라 우분투가 궁금한 사람들이나 중고등학생들도 자주 옵니다.
<MENT> 아
<commania> 그렇다고 우분투 이야기만 하는 건 아니고요,
<MENT> 그렇군요
<MENT> +_+
<MENT> SW쪽은 잘 몰라서요. 사실 저번에
<MENT> DEVIEW컨퍼런스 갔었는데
<commania> 이번달 주제는
<MENT> 뭐라는지 못알아먹겠더라고요
<MENT> 넹
<commania> 진행순서
<commania> - 행사 소개 및 인사
<commania> - 첫번째 : How to Debug, by Sechul Park
<commania> - 두번째 : Report Wordpress Study, by Hyungmin Park
<commania> - 토론 : Developer License vs User License
<commania> - 세번째 : New era of Content Creator with Unity, by Unity3D Korea
<commania> - Give & Take
<commania> - 마무리 인사
<commania> 이렇게 되어 있네요.
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 저는 대학생인데요
<MENT> 참가비는
<MENT> 음...
<MENT> 중고등학생은
<commania> 저도 대학생입니다. 성인 참가비 받더라고요.
<MENT> 오천원인데 음
<MENT> 성인은
<commania> 말 그대로 중고등학생만 5천원입니다.
<MENT> 음 얼마 정도가 적당할까요 책정되어있지 않은 것 같아서요
<commania> 초등학생이 얼마냐 물어보시면 저도 모르지만(...)
<commania> 대학생 이상 성인은
<commania> 대부분 그냥 2만원 내시는 것 같던데요.
<HolyKnight> : 소개팅의 무서움.jpg  http://pic.twitter.com/A48g0cj3uC
<MENT> 앗
<MENT> 감사합니다
<commania> MENT, 혹시 대학생이시면 컴퓨터 전공이신가요?
<MENT> 저는
<MENT> 기계공이요
<commania> 저도 초등학교때는 커서 기계공 갈 줄 알았죠ㅎㅎ
<MENT> ㅎㅎ
<commania> 중학교 와서 우분투를 접하면서
<commania> 컴덕의 길로..
<MENT> 저는 컴퓨터는 잘 몰라요
<MENT> MATLAB이랑
<MENT> C랑 AVR정도만
<MENT> 해봤어요
<MENT> 아두이노 가지고 있고요. 음
<commania> 전 사실 아직 1학년이라 C도 기초수준이어요...
<commania> 결국 컴덕이랑 개발자는 다르더라고요
<MENT> 아두이노는 오픈소스라
<MENT> 로직을 짜기보다 그냥
<commania> 아두이노는... 이번 학기 기말프로젝트로
<MENT> 구글링해서 긁어쓰는게 대부분이고
<commania> 교수님이 학생들에게 한 세트씩 던져주고
<MENT> C도 1학년때만 하고 그 뒤로 안배워서요
<commania> 뭐 만들어오라 하셔서
<commania> 만져보고있습니다ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 연산이나 그런거도 C++로 안하고 그냥 다 MATLAB으로 해버려서 코딩력이 곶자입니다.
<MENT> 음
<commania> 저흰 1학년때 C를 안 배워요. 공학수학/물리와 교양과목만 하고...
<MENT> 1학년때
<MENT> 공학수학을 해요?
<MENT> ㄷㄷ
<commania> 컴공인데
<commania> 저희 학교는 특이하게
<MENT> 보통 1학년이면 미적분학이나 선형대수 하지 않나요 음
<commania> 학부제로 1학년을 전자과와 똑같이 듣습니다
<MENT> 컴공이면 이산수학 같은거요
<commania> 미적은 1학기때 했습니다.
<MENT> 공학수학
<MENT> 교재가 뭐에요
<MENT> 미적을 1학년 1학기때 한권을 다 떼요?
<MENT> 컥
<commania> Dennis G. Zill의 Advanced Engineering Mathematics입니다.
<commania> 5판
<MENT> 아
<MENT> zill 저도
<MENT> 가지고 있어요
<MENT> 저도 그걸로
<commania> 미적은 1학기때
<MENT> 배웠거든요
<commania> 반권하고
<commania> 2학기땐 저희과는 공학수학으로 가고
<MENT> 저도 1학년때 zill봤었는데 그거는 그냥
<MENT> 독학이었거든요
<MENT> 1학년때부터 zill이라니.. 컥
<commania> 다른 과는 2학기에도 미적 나머지부분 하는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<MENT> 빠르네요
<commania> 사실상 수업 난이도는 전자에 맞춰져있으니까요
<MENT> 전자공학과는 제가 잘 몰라요. 접점이
<MENT> 마이크로컨트롤러랑
<MENT> 플라스모닉 정도요
<commania> 어우...
<MENT> 기계공학이랑 전자과 연결된거는요
<commania> 아침부터 고장난 24인치 모니터들고
<commania> 버스타고 학교왔더니
<commania> 수전증이;
<MENT> ....
<MENT> 24인치 모니터를
<MENT> ...
<commania> 타자치면서도 계속 떨리네요
<MENT> 덜덜
<commania> 학교오다가 도중에 삼성 서비스에 맡기고
<MENT> 왜 그러셨어여
<MENT> 컥
<MENT> 아
<MENT> ㅎㅎ
<commania> 다시 타고 왔거든요
<MENT> ㅎㅎ
<commania> 올해 2월에 샀는데
<commania> AD보드가 맛탱이가 갔는지
<commania> 예열(?)을 해야 정상 작동하더라고요
<commania> 그니까 아침에 일어나서 켜면 10분쯤 작동하다 픽 꺼지고
<commania> 전원을 뽑았다 다시 연결해야 다시 들어오고
<commania> 그 뒤로는 하루 종일 잘 작동하다
<commania> 오랫동안 꺼 두면 또 그러고..
<MENT> 음
<commania> 급기야 몇주 전부터는 켜져 있는 상태에서 전원LED가 깜빡거리길래
<MENT> 갈 때가
<MENT> 된 거 아닐까요
<commania> 올해 2월에 구입했습니다...
<MENT> 컥
<MENT> 그건 음
<MENT> 뽑기가
<MENT> 컥
<commania> 전에 쓰던 LG 22인치가
<commania> 비슷한 증상으로 갔죠
<commania> 사설수리했는데 그 이후로
<commania> 화면 떨림 증상이 있어서
<commania> 그냥 갖다 버리고 대학 입학하면서 새로 산건데 말입니다.
<MENT> 컥
<MENT> 음...
<MENT> 삼성 모니터인가요 저는
<MENT> 델 모니터
<MENT> 살까 생각중이에요
<MENT> 노트북은
<MENT> 레노버 껄로 바꿀까 생각중이에여
<MENT> 1학년때 있던 랩실에서
<MENT> 노트북 하나 사준댔는데
<commania> 레노버는 TP죠
<MENT> 거절하고 제가 벌어서 장만했었는데
<MENT> 이놈이제
<MENT> 수명이...
<MENT> 소음이 일단 심해서요
<MENT> ODD 맛갔고
<commania> 그럼 지금 상당히 고학년이시겠네요
<MENT> USB포트하나 맛갔고
<MENT> 그렇죠
<MENT> 저는 늙은거에요
<MENT> ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 아니 음
<MENT> 그렇지도 않아요 따지고 보면 음
<MENT> 그렇다고 믿고싶네요
<commania> 2010년부터 리눅스를 썼고 2011년에 삼성 노트북을 샀는데
<commania> 우분투 13.04까지는 항상 어디가 말썽이어서 노트북에선 우분투를 못돌렸죠..
<commania> 그 노트북을 올해 가을까지 썼는데 결국 하드웨어도 오래되서 보드고장으로
<commania> 툭 치면 꺼지고, ODD도 맛가고...
<MENT> 제 노트북이
<MENT> 그냥 델노트북이에여
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 한
<MENT> 쓴 거 따지면
<MENT> 3년 썼네요
<commania> 결국 중고 X220을 사서 지금 사용하고 있습니다.
<commania> 결론은 씽패 사세요
<commania> 트랙포인트가 은근히 편합니다ㅋㅋ
<MENT> X220 튜닝해서
<MENT> 110에 파는 사람 인터넷에 있네요 ㄷㄷ
<commania> ㄹㅇㅋ님이겠네요
<MENT> 넹
<MENT> 제꺼는 i7에 램4기가 짜리였는데
<MENT> 램 8기가 짜리 걍 하나
<MENT> 끼워서
<MENT> 12기가 만들어서 쓰고 있어여
<MENT> 아무래도 4기가로는 이런저런 프로그램 굴리기가
<commania> i7 CTO에 FHD IPS, mSATA3 SSD, LTE모뎀 등등 끼워서
<MENT> 힘들더라고요
<commania> 파시는분이죠
<MENT> 아
<MENT> 그렇군요
<MENT> 그런데 아무래도
<MENT> 노트북i7이라 해봐야
<MENT> 데스크탑 i5보다 떨어지는 것 같아요
<commania> 근데 전 저 개조씽패 가격은 둘째치고 와이어링 떡칠한 '개조'인지라...
<MENT> 물론 제 i7은 구모델이니 제꺼 말하는게 아니라 음 다른 분들이 그러시더라고요
<commania> 안정성이 의심되더라고요.
<MENT> 전 데탑 안쓴지 오래되서 그러려니 하고 쓰고 있어요
<MENT> 음
<commania> 저도 데탑은
<commania> 지방 내려오면서 본가에 두고와서요ㅋㅋ
<commania> 동생이 쓰고 있는데 코어2쿼드 Q8400인데 여전히 게임도 잘 돌아간다는거보면
<commania> 요즘 PC 사양 발전이 주춤한 덕에 구형이나 저사양 모델도 쾌적하게 사용이 되죠
<MENT> 근데 X220
<MENT> 너무 비싸게 파시는거 아니신지
<MENT> 110이라...
<MENT> 프리도스로 110이면 괜찮은 노트북 살텐데
<MENT> 말이죠
<commania> 개조 과정이 전부 수작업이라...
<commania> 솔직히 7열 키패드 성애자가 아니면 합리적 선택은 아니죠;;
<commania> 그래서 전 그냥 4기가 320GB하드 모델 중고로 사서
<commania> 고장난 삼성노트북에서 램 하나랑 SSD 떼서 쓰고 있습니다.
<commania> 중고 씽패에 있던 램과 삼성노트북에 있던 램이 같은 모델에 생산주차도 비슷하더라고요.
<MENT> 그렇군요
<MENT> 전 삼성노트북은 너무 비싸서 못사겠어요
<MENT> msi는
<MENT> 디게 비싸졌더라고요
<MENT> 옛날에 비해
<commania> 뭐 제가 2011년 당시에 산것도
<commania> 사실상 품질은 중국산 화이트박스와 다를거 없는
<commania> 원가절감형 모델이었죠
<MENT> 제가 이 노트북 샀을 때 신품으로 85줬거든요
<commania> 내구도도 엉망이어서 보드 크랙으로 램슬롯 하나가 인식이 안 된 적도 있었고요
<MENT> 흠
<commania> 11년 말에 i5 2410M에 외장그래픽까지 달고
<commania> 82만원에 팔았으니까요
<MENT> 외장그래픽도 있나요
<commania> msi나 asus에 비하면 비싼건 사실이었지만
<commania> 삼성치고는 매우 착한 가격으로...
<MENT> 넹
<commania> 사실 지금 쓰고 있는 X220이 그 당시부터 갖고 싶었었죠
<commania> 근데 가격이 당시엔 100을 훌쩍 넘어서
<MENT> 컥
<MENT> 100...
<autowiz> 크헐
<autowiz> 소개팅 무섭네요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 5세대모델인 X250 가격 보시면
<commania> 이것저것 넣으면 150도 금방 넘습니다.
<MENT> ㅜㅜ
<MENT> 저는 레노버
<MENT> 저번에 나온
<MENT> 카본 어쩌고 하는게
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 디게 비싸더라고요 그건
<commania> 미산 CTO 견적 내보니 1500달러를 순식간에 돌파해서 포기...
<MENT> ㄷㄷ
<commania> 카본은...
<commania> 얇은게 장점이긴 한데
<commania> 아 소개팅...
<commania> 이제 대학 1학년 막바지에 다다르면서
<commania> 그래도 소개팅이라도 한번 해볼걸... 하는 생각이 듭니다
<MENT> 헉
<MENT> 소개팅...
<MENT> 주륵
<MENT> ㅠㅠ
<MENT> 소개팅
<MENT> ...
<autowiz> 아직은 많이 남았지요
<MENT> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대학졸업하면 정말 더 힘들어집니다 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 내년엔 군대가야되죠ㅜ
<commania> 공익이긴한데
<commania> 거기도 남자만 있는건 똑같...
<MENT> 공익 ㄷㄷ
<MENT> 지금이
<MENT> 인텔 몇세대 제품 나왔나여
<MENT> 음
<doongi> 여긴 한국분도
<doongi> 계신가용
<MENT> ubuntu-ko에
<MENT> ko가 korea 아니었나여
<doongi> -그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<doongi> - 서버 세팅때문에 리눅스를 몇법이나 재설치했다능..
<razGon_Xch2> 도메인의 종류가 많아 졋네요
<razGon_Xch2> 직종별루.
<autowiz>    
<doongi> -레드마인 에서 svn 연동하는데 404 리비전 에러가 나는데 혹시 알고 계신분 계신가요? 저는 우분투14 사용중입니다만..
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 지금이 6세대 스카이레이크 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 패키지있던게 데이터만 저위치에서 돌아갔던거 아니야?
<autowiz> 어 여기가 아니네요 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋ
<MENT> 헙
<MENT> 요번에
<MENT> 한성에서 나온
<MENT> 보스몬스터 신제품
<MENT> 가성비좋네여
<MENT> 105만원인데
<MENT> 넹 지금이 6세대네염
<commania> 급 핏자먹고싶네요ㅋㅋ;
<autowiz> 핏자 저도 좋아라 합니다.
<autowiz> 간이 한판 어떠신지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Ready~~~
<autowiz>                            Fight~~~
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 더비틀 알아보니까
<ipeter> 차 가격에 13.5%까지 맥스로 할인해준대네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 좀만 더 해주지.
<JasonJang> commania:  매달 모임 참가비 없습니다. 다만, 2차 뒷풀이 식비는 모으고 있죠. ^^
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<koolDJ> 로그상에서 오류를 확인하실 수 있는분 계신가요
<autowiz> acpi 쪽은 로그로는 힘들어서 그냥 이것저것 옵션 변경하다보면 될때 있고 그렇더라구요
<koolDJ> 아 그렇군요
<autowiz> bios 에서 pnp 기능 있으면 끄시는게 도움이 되실지도 모르겠습니다.
<koolDJ> 노트북 바이오스가 워낙 제한적이라 건드릴 수 있는게 적어서요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사촌동생 주고 오래 되서 기억이 가물가물 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> 그래도 감사합니다
<koolDJ> 답변해주시는 것만으로 다행이라고 생각하는데 ㅠ
<autowiz> 그게 찾다보면 중국 원 제조사 모델 번호도 나오는데
<autowiz> 그걸로 한번 찾아볼까 싶기도 했었는데요 .
<koolDJ> 로그파일은 혹시나해서 질문댓글에 통째로 링크를 올렸어요
<koolDJ> 우분투 14.04에서 뽑아온건데 저는 볼줄몰라서 ㅠ
<autowiz> url을 주십시요~
<koolDJ> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5fv2wirdrs53ka/AACgT6uHaSK2z1VBbsghc1Kha?dl=0
<koolDJ> 드롭박스입니다
<autowiz> 보고 와서 다시 말씀 드리겠습니다 ㅠ
<koolDJ> 감사합니다 ㅠ
<koolDJ> 이만 나가볼께요
<jgs> 왜 이번 정기모임은 하필이면 28일일까요 ㅠㅠ
<croxer> 어제 그림 심리 검사를 해봤는데 잊었던 마음에 상처들이라던지, 지금 심리 상태등이 나오더라고요 진짜 소름돋았습니다.
<croxer> 한번 기회가 되신다면 해보세요
<croxer> 와 어제 진짜.... 막 제 성격같은것도 나오고 진짜 신기했었어요
<croxer> 보기싫은사람이 있다그리고 ㅋㅋㅋ 진짜 있었는데
<croxer> 가지고 있던 고민들이 그림을 통해서 나온다는게 신기하기도 하고 뭔가 ㅁ마음이 찡하기도 했었습니다 그 사람이 제 심리를 알아주니 기분도 꽤 좋아졌다고 해야하나.... 아무튼 기회되면 해보세요!
<samahui_WS> 주말 즐겁게들 보내시고 다음에 뵈요. 전 선약이 있어서 이만 나갔다 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 포테토님은 바쁘시겠지요?
<autowiz> 자세한 이야기는 다음에 드리겠습니다 . 시간은 소중한 거라고 합니다. 행복한 주말 알차게 가족들과 오손도손 잘 보내십시요~~
<autowiz> 그럼 몇시간 있다가 저녁 먹고 뵙겠습니다. ㅋ
<commania> JasonJang, 아, 순간 참가비와 뒷풀이 식비를 헷갈렸네요;;ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> commania: 헤헤헤
<autowiz_dinner> 저녁 먹고 술도 한잔하고 기분좋게 컴백 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3742462&cpage=1
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3737032
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3742817&cpage=2
<MENT> 미쵸따
<MENT> ㄷㄷ
<MENT> 왜 저러지
<HolyKnight> zㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3730508
<MENT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MENT> 헌재 판결 ㅋㅋ
<MENT> 애초 아청법 자체가 논란의 여지가 많게 만들어져서
<MENT> 결국 헌재에서 이렇게 처리되네요
<HolyKnight> zㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> MENT: 우분투 월례 모임 참가비는 없습니다. 재확인 바랍니다. ^^
<MENT> 앗 감사합니다!
<MENT> +_+
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 통장에 천만원 찍힌거 보자마자 카드값 5백만원 내는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 시나브로 통장잔고가 많아 지도록 기원 드립니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz> 편안한 금요일 되고 계시는지요? ㅎㅎ 일이 많이 바쁘진 않으시면 좋겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 바쁜 일은 별로 없네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-21
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 내일 비틀 시승하러가요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오오
<Work^Seony> 시승해보고 느낌 알려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 히히 설레네요-
<ipeter> 잠시 리붓하고 올께요!!!
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<ipeter> papers3라는 논문정리 프로그램을 구매했는데
<ipeter> 맥과 윈도우 버전만 나오네요.
<ipeter> 으흐흑
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 설마 리눅스용을 기대하신 건가요?
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 으흐흐흑
<ipeter> 은근히 science쪽에서도 리눅스 많이 쓰이잖아요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 그리고 맥을 쓰면서 부작용이...
<ipeter> 이제 슬슬 단축키가 헷갈려집니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 조금 지나면 해깔리지않을 거에요
<ipeter> 역시 워크스테이션 돌려서 윈도우 설치하는게 좋을듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> 으...자꾸 리눅스에서 맥 키배열 단축키 누르네요.
<ipeter> 근데 선뜻 맥으로 못가겠는게요,
<ipeter> 지금 hp놋북이 쿼드 i7에 스스디 256에 램16기가인데요
<ipeter> 이정도로 맥에서 맞추려면...가격이 너무 뛰어서 제 경제적 사정으로는 장기하나 팔아야할지도 몰라서요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 그냥 하나만 선택해서 익숙해지시는게 좋아보이네요
<Work^Seony> 여러개 쓰면서 스트레스 받으실거면, 그냥 하나만 잘 쓰시는게 나아요
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 주말에 나와서 교육 받으려니 너무나도 슬프네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 으흐흑
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<koolDJ> 집에 아직도 우분투 12.10 디스크가 있네
<koolDJ> 후훗
<good> 안녕하세요. 우분투에서 와콤 타블릿  ctl-490을 인식하게 하고 싶은데, 구글에서 검색을 해보았는데, 잘 몰라서 이곳 분들께 조언을 구하고자 합니다.
<HolyKnight> http://kotone.egloos.com/m/7035090
<MENT> 2700t ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.daum.net/_blog/_m/articleView.do?blogid=0ZM8v&articleno=128
<JasonJang> THX, Holy Knight  ^^
<autowiz> 좋은글 감사합니다
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<HolyKnight> http://agile.egloos.com/m/5858679
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 논문 근거를 들어서 학습방향에 대해 잘 쓰여진 책은
<MENT> 아이의 공부두뇌라는 책이 있는데요
<HolyKnight> 오호
<MENT> 우리나라 뇌과학 권위자이신 의사선생님이 쓰신거에요
<MENT> 복습 / 충분한 수면시간 확보 / 스트레스 받으면 안됨 / 칭찬 / 음식
<MENT> 쓰면서 외우기 / 문장 단위로 외우기 등등이 나와있던걸로 기억 하는데요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<MENT> 충분한 근거들을 기반으로 쓰여진 책이에요
<HolyKnight> 좋네유
<MENT> 저 글 근거가 되는
<MENT> 레포트가
<MENT> 55페이지 짜리가 있네요
<MENT> aps라는 비영리 기관에 실렸네요
<MENT> 10개 테크닉으로
<MENT> 실험했는데
<MENT> 그중 다섯개는
<MENT> 시원찮았다는 내용이네요
<MENT> Five techniques received a low utility assessment: summarization, highlighting, the keyword mnemonic, imagery use for text
<MENT> learning, and rereading.
<MENT>  Elaborative interrogation, self-explanation, and interleaved practice 이런게
<MENT> 효율이 높은 학습법이라는데
<MENT> 앞에 elaborative interrogation은
<MENT> 자세하고 정교한 질문 정도로 해석 되는데 학습쪽에 용어인가봐요
<MENT> 뭘 적용시키고 팀끼리 그것에 대해 토론하는데 적용되는 그런거고 뒤에껀
<MENT> 자기스스로한테 설명하는거랑
<MENT> 고 뒤에놈은 뭐지
<MENT> 끼워맞추는거? 뭐 빈칸이 있으면 거기 뭐가 들어갈지 맞추는 그런걸까요 잘 모르겠네요
<MENT> 아
<MENT> 제가 대충읽어서
<MENT> 저 위에 3개는
<MENT> 중간 정도 평가를 받았어요!
<MENT> 높은 평가 2개는
<MENT>  Practice testing and distributed practice 이거에요
<MENT> 이게 요약이네요
<MENT> 저녁 맛있게 드세요 저는 저녁먹으러
<MENT> HolyKnight, 저 밥먹고 왔어요
<MENT> 음 효과있다고 여겨지는 저 2개는 하나는 연습시험 보는거고 하나는 뭘 배우고 나서
<MENT> 충분한 시간간격을 두고
<MENT> 다시 공부하는 거래요
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 한우먹고 2차 가는중
<JasonJang> 그 본녀(님) 잘 잡숫고 잘 노신다? ㅋ
<HolyKnight> 다시 공부해야 하는거군유
<ipeter> 재직자 교육 주말반 들으니
<ipeter> 진짜 일주일이 너무 금방 가네요
<ipeter> 많이 우울합니다.
<ipeter> 좀 우울좀 풀어주세요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<MENT> HolyKnight, http://restervivant.blog.me/220428997093 이글 읽어보세요
<MENT> 저 책 내용이 처음에 올리신 링크에 글 쓴 사람이 참고한 글이랑 접점이 많네요
<HolyKnight> 오
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<MENT> 요분 포스팅이 잘 정리된 글이더라고요.
<HolyKnight> 북마그해뒀어유
<MENT> 넵
<MENT> 책도 저는
<MENT> 이번에 저거 사서 읽어보려고요
<MENT> 어떻게 공부할 것인가였나요 그 책요
<MENT> 근데 방학때요 학기중에는 따로 읽을 시간이 없네요
<MENT> 방학때도 주말만 시간되서요 '-' 랩실에 박혀있어서...
<MENT> 논문도 55페이지라 읽으려면 오래걸릴테니까요
<HolyKnight> 2년동안 공부하신다더니
<HolyKnight> 도움이 되시겠네유
<MENT> 무슨 한이 있어도
<MENT> SCI급을 뽑아내야...
<MENT> .......
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<koolDJ> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<koolDJ> 오토위즈님
<koolDJ> 로그내역은 어떻게 되었죠 ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> 뭐 당장 안보셔도 되지만 어떻게 되었나 궁금해서요
<koolDJ> 아 그냥 윈도우 설치해야하나 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 원래 그런지는 모르겠는데
<autowiz> cpu microcode 관련 워닝이 한줄 있었구요
<koolDJ> 아
<autowiz> 다른건 못찾겠더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> cpu문제인가
<koolDJ> 감사합니다
<autowiz> 혹시 nolapic 옵션이나 noapic 옵션도 테스트 해보셨나요?
<koolDJ> 네
<koolDJ> 잘 안먹더라고요
<koolDJ> 한번 다시 우분투 설치해보고
<koolDJ> 안되면 윈도우써야죠 ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> 정말 감사드립니다
<koolDJ> 찾아보니까 바이오스가 OS를 부를때 이상증세가 있다는 모양이군요
<autowiz> 혹시 펌웨어 신규버젼은 안나왔을까요?
<autowiz> 저도 작년에 같은 모델을 썼었었거든요
<autowiz> 지금은 사촌동생이 쓰고 있습니다만
<koolDJ> 펌웨어는 안설치했어요
<koolDJ> 펌웨어 업그레이드를 해야하나.....
<autowiz> 바이오스 업데이트된 버젼이 있는지 찾아보고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 노트북 모델명이 어떻게됐었죠? ㅠㅠ
<koolDJ> bossmoster x54
<koolDJ> 저도 바이오스 펌웨어 살펴보고 있어요
<koolDJ> 고객지원에 있는거 같은데 한번 살펴봐야지
<autowiz> 2015-08-25 19:04    윈도우즈 10 지원 바이오스라고 있는데
<autowiz> 다른 OS 에도 적용되는 부분이 있을 수 도 있으니까
<autowiz> 시도는 한번 해봐도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<koolDJ> 감사합니다
<koolDJ> 링크 아시나요
<koolDJ> 지금 클래보 원본 모델로 구글검색하는데
<commania> 혹시 우분투에서 카톡 PC버전 이상없이 사용하시는 분 있나요?
<autowiz> http://www.monsterlabs.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=download&wr_id=504&sop=and&sca=%C6%DF%BF%FE%BE%EE&pd_no=&sfl=&stx=&page=2&vmode=
<koolDJ> 아니예요 모델이 틀려요
<koolDJ> 구글에서 따로 찾아봤는데
<koolDJ> http://repo.palkeo.com/clevo-mirror/W3xxST/
<koolDJ> 여기에 1.03버전이 있는것 같네요
<koolDJ> 바이오스상 모델로 찾았고 제 펌웨어가 1.00.03이네요
<koolDJ> 한번 설치해보고 우분투를 재설치하도록 하겠습니다
<koolDJ> 한성컴퓨터 원본자체가 클래보사 랩톱을 조립한거라
<koolDJ> 바이오스상에서는 클래보로 나오네요
<koolDJ> 성공하면 팁공유 해드릴께요
<autowiz> 네 감사합니다.
<koolDJ> 아니예요 감사할건 저예요
<koolDJ> 이만 나가볼께요
<HolyKnight> 김영삼 前대통령, 혈액감염 치료 중 서거 - 삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.
<JasonJang> 방금 윗 줄 복/붙 했더니만 "호상이라고 봅니다" 라는 답글이....
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<JasonJang> com mania:  제가 쓰다가 몇일전 지웠어요.
<samahui_WS> 새벽 운동 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헛
<ipeter> 사마휘님 엄청 부지런하시다..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-22
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 비틀 타고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 생각보다 정숙하고
<ipeter> 고속주행시 안정감도 있네요.
<ipeter> 근데 시트가 너무 불편해요.
<ipeter> 뒷자석 의자는 거의 못탄다고 보면 될꺼같구요
<ipeter> 들어가는것 자체가 힘들어서요.
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 그냥 가성비로는 트랙스나, qm3가 훨씨 나을듯 싶습니ㅏ.
<ipeter> suv타는데
<ipeter> 확실히 승용차로 오기는 힘드네요.
<ipeter> 일단 타고 내리는것 자체가 suv타다가 이거 탈래니 불편해요.
<autowiz> 아악 이놈의 은행 사이트들 플러그인 설치때문에 불편해 죽겠네요
<autowiz> 액티브 액스 고 실행파일이고  없애라고 ~~~
<MENT> 쿨럭
<autowiz> http://postfiles2.naver.net/20150123_209/hae521_1421982117765RKMFM_JPEG/CAM00004.jpg?type=w2
<autowiz> 서비스 좋은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> zz
<PotatoGim> 어우.. 이사하니까 불편한거 투성이네요...
<PotatoGim> 인터넷 회선 신청이 문제가 생겨서 수요일까지 테더링을 해서 써야하는...
<autowiz> 저희는 IP 바뀌면서 고객사들 방화벽 바꾸기전까지 원격접속이 안되서
<autowiz> 한번 이사할때마다 장난 아닙니다. ㅋㅋ 그래서 IDC 있는 서버 IP 도 하나 추가로 열어놨어야 하는데
<autowiz> 이놈의 아래직원들은 들어먹지를 않고 캬캬
<autowiz> 월요일도 아니고 수요일까지요? 허얼
<autowiz> 포테토님 오늘도 회사 계신거에요??
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 짐 정리도 좀 더 하고...
<PotatoGim> 공부도 할 겸...
<autowiz> 아참 저번에 전번 잘 받았습니다. 그때 바로 외출해버려서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 쿼리온줄 한참 후에 봤네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 문자가 안와서 ㅠㅠ   미천한 저같은놈한테는 전번 안주시는줄 알고 흑흑 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 괜찮습니다. IRC 하는 분들이라고 매일 앞에만 앉아있는 것도 아닌걸요.
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 제가 더 미천..
<autowiz> me 1000
<PotatoGim> 서로의 미천함을 자랑하는... 훈훈한...ㅜ
<autowiz> 뭐 저도 사무실입니다.
<autowiz> 멘티 녀석들 불러놓고 듀얼부팅 설명해주고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 멘토도 하시고...
<autowiz> 뭐 시덥잖은 하수 멘토 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ... 새 사무실에 오면서 더 이상 일어서서 일하기가 힘들게 되었네요...
<autowiz> 일어서서 일한다라... 그 서서 일하는 책상 있으신거에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이사하고 힘들어지셨다면 , 파티션이라던가
<autowiz> 사무실 구조가 바껴서 그러신거에요? 설마 천정이 낮아서는 아닐꺼고 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 원래는 벽을 보고 있어서 벽에다가 암을 박아버렸거든요.
<autowiz> 파티션을 한 2.5m 높이로 세우고 파티션에다가 모니터를 박아버리는 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 대신 낮은 책상 하나를 위에다가 얹어놓고 일했는데..
<PotatoGim> 제 권한 밖의 일이네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 저는 가뜩이나 다리가 붓고 그래서 가능한 서서 있기보다는 다리를 보조의자에 걸치고 있게 됩니다.
<autowiz> 종아리가 통통 부어서 마치 메모리폼처럼 누르면 손가락 자국이 쑥 하고 난답니다 냐햐햐햐
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<autowiz> 한 3일 집에서 누워서 놀면 없어지는데 집에를 자주 못가니 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 역시 건강은 잘 쉬는게 최상의 처방...
<autowiz> 김가네 해신볶음밥이라고 어제는 그게 너무 먹고 싶어서 아침부터 사먹었는데
<autowiz> 매콤매콤한것이 포테토님 생각이 모락모락
<PotatoGim> 오... 볶음밥인데 매콤한가요??
<PotatoGim> http://storefarm.naver.com/micap/products/332723232
<autowiz> 해산물 볶음밥인데 꽤나 매콤하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 으.. 어제부터 느끼한 것들만 먹었는데 급땡기네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 모니터 위치 조정가능한 vesa 홀 달린 암을 하나 살려고 했는데
<autowiz> 가격이 20~30 ㅠㅠ 그돈이면 그냥 모니터를 하나 더 사는게 더 좋아보이더라구요
<PotatoGim> 그렇기는 하죠...ㅜ 안그래도 키보드를 질러대놔서...
<PotatoGim> 자금이 없네요...
<PotatoGim> http://www.elysia365.com/shop/view.asp?idx=531
<PotatoGim> 이게 일체형 중에서는 가장 만만해보이긴 하는데...
<autowiz> 저는 어릴때부터 바닥을 좋아했던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 방바닥에 엎드리거나 앉아서도 공부 잘 했고, 중고딩때 부터는 거의 대부분 시간이 의자에 앉아있는시간이었고
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저도 대학교 들어가기 전까지는 항상 바닥에서 자고 바닥에서 양반다리로 공부하고...
<autowiz> 고2부터는 힙합춤 춘다고 교실바닥 잔디 바닥 , 길바닥 가리지 않고 뒹굴뒹굴 했었고...
<autowiz> 근데 어째 지금은 인생이 바닥인거 같은 아흑 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 힙합까지 섭렵하신...
<PotatoGim> http://www.interpark.com/product/MallDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000100000&firpg=01&sc.prdNo=3378129691&sc.dispNo=016001&sc.dispNo=016001
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 이거는 좀 싸고 클래식한...
<PotatoGim> MDF일 것 같은 냄새가 나긴 하는데...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 첫번째 사진 이쁘네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1374784542&vkey=RLHIS0HZX24SKUXZ3933LKVUU4XMJ4
<PotatoGim> 와.. 이건 폭이 좁은거 빼며.ㄴ..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 바로 위에껀 높 낮이 자주 조정할려면 엄청 불편할거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 음... 스트레칭한다는 긍정적 마음가짐으로...ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서서일하실때 집중력이라던가 그런건 어떠신거 같아요?
<PotatoGim> 플라시보인지는 몰라도 확실히 집중이 더 잘 되는 것 같아요.
<PotatoGim> 앉아있으면 좀 느슨해지는 느낌인데
<PotatoGim> 서있으니까 몸이 좀 더 긴장하는?
<sungyo> 어느 네임서버로 접속했느냐에 따라 포트포워딩 주소를 할당해줄 방법이 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 아... 어려운 문제네요...
<PotatoGim> 네임 서버 단에서 질의가 들어온 클라이언트에 대해 라우팅을 해주는 장비나 서버 쪽으로 설정을 전달해야 할텐데
<PotatoGim> 비용이 꽤나 비쌀 것 같습니다.
<sungyo> 결국 비용으로 해결을....( "  ")
<PotatoGim> 그 비용이라 함은... 환경을 구성하는 시간 비용에 대한 삽질이...
<PotatoGim> 타이밍도 안 맞을 수도 있구요.
<sungyo> 음? 서버측에서 어느 서버도메인으로 접속해왔는지 판단할 방법이 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 클라이언트 <--> 네임 서버 <--> 서비스 서버(혹은 라우팅 서버)
<PotatoGim> 요런 형태가 아닌가요?
<PotatoGim> 아 실수.
<sungyo> 상황을 설명드리자면...
<PotatoGim> 서비스 서버랑 클라이언트랑 화살표를 이어야 하는데...
<sungyo> hosting.kr에서 도메인을 하나 구매했어요. 거기에 서브도메인을 하나 신청해서 제 서버의 특정 포트로 접속하게 해주고싶은데, 방법이 안나오네요.^0^
<PotatoGim> 서비스는 HTTP인가요?
<sungyo> 네.
<PotatoGim> 흠... 서브도메인에 대해서 리버스 프록시를 하시는게 더 쉽지 않을까요?
<sungyo> address.net/something 이렇게요?
<PotatoGim> 네
<PotatoGim> 단순히 호스트만 필요하신거면
<sungyo> 서브 도메인으로 seafile을 하나 돌려보려고 고민을 좀 해봤었어요.
<PotatoGim> 그냥 호스트에 대해서 특정 IP로 매핑이 될 것 같은데..
<PotatoGim> seafile은 어떤건가요?
<sungyo> 오픈소스형 파일 클라우드에요.
<sungyo> seafile.com
<PotatoGim> 아하... 네트워크 스토리지 개발하면서 저런 것도 몰랐네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 흠...
<sungyo> 회사에서 개발중이세요?
<PotatoGim> 예~
<PotatoGim> 흠... 가비아 같은 경우에는
<sungyo> 클라이언트 프로그램까지 제법 잘 되어있어요.
<sungyo> 꽤나 안정적이구요.
<PotatoGim> 도메인에 대해서 호스트 별로 다르게 매핑이 가능하기는 한데...
<sungyo> 스토리지는..사내에서 쓰실건가요?
<PotatoGim> 아.. 저희 회사가 네트워크 스토리지 솔루션 팔아먹는 회사입니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아..
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 일요일 저녁 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 포테토님 저좀 취업시켜주세요
<jun> 일요일 저녁이라는게 엄청나게 슬프네요;;;ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저녁들 맛있게 드셨습니까 ㅠㅠ
<MENT> 넵
<MENT> 저녁 맛있게 드셨나요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아직 못먹었습니다 ㅋ
<MENT> 컥
<autowiz> 뭘 먹어야 좋을까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 돈까스요
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 제육볶음이요
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 낚지덮밥이요
<MENT> 음
<autowiz> 제육이 좀 땡기는데 근처에 연곳이 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<MENT> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 엔신님 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 어쩔
<ipeter> 껀가요.
<ipeter> 냉동실에 넣어뒀던 콜라 그새 얼어버렸습니다.
<ipeter> ㅇ엉엉ㅇ
<ipeter> 샤워하고 타는 목마름으로 열어봤는데
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Demonion> 아파트 분양 구하는데 관련 정보를 공부할만한 사이트 추천 부탁드립니다.
<Demonion> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=comic_new1&no=1345123&page=1&recommend=1
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 헉.. 오시면 노예 생활 시작입니다...ㅜ
<ipeter> PotatoGim: 포테토님? 혹시 네트워크쪽을 잘 알기위한 책좀 추천해주실 수 있나요?
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 음.. 저는 후니의 시스코 네트워킹으로 시작했던 기억이 납니다.
<autowiz> 저는 러닝 리눅스 ?? 랑 인터넷 으로 공부했던 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> cisco 네트웍 문서 겁나게 봤었고 , 후니도 대충 보긴 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-21
<samahui_S> 집회는 갈수록 심화되는데 응답이 없군요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_S> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 어짜피 소통의 부재가 특기니.
<razGon_i7> 현빈을 앞으로 내세워야.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_S> 현빈이 앞장서서 길라임~ 이제 그만 내려와~! 이러면 되겠네요
<samahui_S> 전 잠시 나갔다 올께요... 볼링치다 오른쪽 발목을 삐었어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아는 분이 오버와치 같이 하자는데 사야하나 고민되네요
<Seony> 이번주에 구입할 게임만 이미 10만원어치인데
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 추수감사절이 돌아오니 질러주셔야..ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 모닝.
<razGon_i7> 윈도우7이 이상해요.
<razGon_i7> 점점 하드를 채워나감.
<jun_> 혹시 업데이트 하셨나요~?
<jun_> 저도 업데이트만 진행하고 나면 엄청나게 불어있는 윈도우를 발견하고 해서요;;
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 시작시에는 40기가 남았는데 급기야 100메가만 남김.
<razGon_i7> 1년 되었는데요.
<razGon_i7> 하....
<jun_> .......
<razGon_i7> 포멧만이 살길인가요?
<razGon_i7> 야동과 데이타 다 지우ㅝ도 다시 올라옵니다.
<Ferendevelop> cleanmgr에도 별 다른 파일 없으신가요?
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 디스크 정리해도 걸리는거 없으
<razGon_i7> 처음에는 업데이트 파일이 엄청 끼어 있어서 4기가 날렸는데.
<razGon_i7> 그다음도 다시점점 차 올라
<Ferendevelop> WinDirStat이라고 하드디스크 파일별 용량을 보여 주는 프로그램이 있어요 그거 한 번 써보세요
<caffe> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<caffe> 안녕하세요 도움이 필요해서 왔는대요
<caffe> 1.Press Ctrl + Alt + F1 / 2.Login/3.Install GDM: sudo apt-get install gdm / 4.Make GDM the default: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm / 5.Reboot your machine
<caffe> 이걸 따라 실행했는데 재부팅되자마자 터미널 화면만 0.5초간격으로 깜빡거립니다. 혹 해결방법이 있나요?
<jun_> 호.... 저도 괜히 따라하다가 그래픽 싹 날아가서 멍해졌었네요;;;
<jun_> 근데 뭘 진행하시려는건지...
<caffe> 처음에 우분투 실행한 후에 로그인을 하면 로그인 될려고 하다가 안되고 로그인화면으로 돌아와버려서 검색해서 저거 했는데 이제는 아예안되네요
<caffe> 로그인 화면 안되는게 caffe라는 딥러닝 따라하려고 하면서 엔비디아 cuda설치를 한후에 저렇게 로그인이 안되는거 같습니다.
<caffe> 그후에 저거를 따라했는데 이제 아예 우분투 그냥 깜빡거리네요
<jun_> caffe: 고수님들 오셔서 보셔야할것 같네요... cuda를 찾아보는데... 좀 막히네요
<caffe> 그래도 찾아봐주셔서 감사합니다.
<jun_> 근데 우분투 설치한 서버의 사양이 어떻게 되나요~?
<caffe> 일단 우분투 버전은 16.04이고 / 인텔 cpu 4405u 2.10GHz / Ram4gb / Intel HD graphics 510 입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> caffe: SSH 서버 설치되어 있나요?
<caffe> 로그인자체를 할 수가 없어서 포맷하고 새로하고 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다음번엔 SSH 서버 설치해두시면 SSH로 원격 로그인 하셔서 어찌어찌 해결 하는데 도움이 될겁니다.
<caffe> 넵 알겠습니다 답변해주셔서 감사합니다
<caffe> 다음에 오겠습니다
<caffe> 안녕히 계세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 오늘은 날씨가 무지 춥네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<sksno1> 안녕하세요, 건강삼아 걸어서 출근하는데 오늘은 너무 춥네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 겨울이 오긴 하나보네요
<sksno1> 길가에서 파는 계란빵이 먹고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아...계란빵....
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 네....네? 전 너무 추운 아침이었어요...ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 저도 추운데요. 다들 나가셔서 삼실에 혼자 있거든요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아하!
<samahui_tp> 갑작스레 추워지는군요
<samahui_tp> 이제 진정 겨울로 접어드는거 같네요
<samahui_tp> 다들 감기 조심하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 날씨가 많이 춥다는데 전 아래쪽이라 그런지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 춥다고는 하더라고
<Feren^Server> 아무래도 전 지방이 많아서 추위를 잘 안 타는 것 같습니다
<Feren^Server> 사실 어제도 출근해서 에어컨 켜고 있었거든요..
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ\
<samahui_tp> 에어컨이라뇨....
<Feren^Server> 제가 더위를 엄청 탑니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 저도 더위를 더 타는 편이지만 오늘은 좀 춥네요
<samahui_tp> 춥고 귀찮고 감기기운도 도는데 잠시 나갔다와야되네요
<Feren^Server> 다녀오세요~
<lexlove> 헐;;; 에어컨.....
<lexlove> 손시려워요~~~
<Feren^Server> 제가 이상한가봐요~~~~
<bluedusk> 허리가 아픈데
<JasonJang> 허리를 곧추 세우고 (곧추; 맞는 단어인가?) 엎드리지 말며, 수영이 도움이 되고 다른 허리에 도움이 될 근력운동도 하세요.
<sksno1> 저도 수영도 하고 운동도 하는 그런 저녁있는 삶을 살고 싶은데 개발자는 참 그러기 쉽지 않네요
<sksno1> 다른 직종도 비슷하겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저번 토욜날 했던 마리텔에서 허리 낫는 법 했는데 보셔야겠네요
<sksno1> 아.. 챙겨봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 홍혜걸 허리디스크 있는데 완전히 나았다고 하거든요
<Seony> 허리 아프신 분들한테 아주아주 중요한거 알려준다고 하면서 몇몇 중요한거 보여줬으니까 꼭 보세요
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=50875428
<Feren^Server> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 정말 볼 찢어지게 추운....겨울입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 날씨인지 대충 상상이 가는군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Work^Seony: 오늘도 에어컨을 틀고 계실..Seony님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 에어컨이 너무 빵빵해서 추워요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잠바 입고 일합니다
<jun_> 허허;;; 엄청나게 빵빵하네요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<jun_> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 추운 날씨입니다.
<jun_> 너무 춥습니다... 요 몇주전만해도 비오면 추워지겠구나..하고 예상이라도 했는데...
<jun_> 어제 오늘은 그런 예상할수 있는 시간도 안주고 추워지네요
<razGon_i7> 그러게요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-23
<razGon_i7> 여기 광주는 영상1도인데 춥네요
<razGon_i7> 이미 제고향은 -3도래요..ㅎㄷㄷ
<jun_> 왜 강원도나...경기/서울이나 온도가 비슷할까요...
<jun_> 현재 -4도 정도 된다고 기상청에 나오네요
<jun_> 물론 강원도 산간 지방은....지금 엄청 춥겠죠;;
<razGon_i7> 위도가 비슷하죠
<razGon_i7> 영동은 괜찮은아요
<Work^Seony> 이번 비정상회담에서는 의사라는 직업에 대해 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_i7> 그래요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<jun_> code block에다가 vim plugin 설치 하려는데...잘 안되네요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: CodeBlocks::IDE 말씀하시는건가요?
<jun_> 네 맞습니다요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오.. 엄청 오랜만에 들어 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 어떤식으로 안되시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 플러그인을 못찾겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: https://github.com/zmj64351508/cbvike
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이런건 별로신가요?
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 이거 찾아본건데요... 이걸 어쩌라는건지 모르겠어요
<jun_> 그래서 간만에 방향키 무진장 두드리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<panga> hello
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 밥 먹고 왔습니다 ㅠㅠ wxWidgets라는게 필요한 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://www.wxwidgets.org/
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud:  엥?? 이게 뭘까요.? ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼추 읽어 보면 CodeBlocks, wxWidget 소스코드를 내려 받아 집어 넣고 컴파일 하는 분위기네요;;
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 뭔가...복잡하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다른 IDE를 찾아보심이 어떠실까요..
<jun_> 그럴까 고민이기도 한데요... 뭘 써야 할지 감이 안오더라구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 리눅스쪽은 다들 Vim을 쓰는건지.. IDE가 잘 없더라고요..ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 음.... 그렇군요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이클립스는 어떠신가요?
<jun_> 이클립스는 이상하게 vrapper만 추가하면 깨져버리더라구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://www.geany.org/
<Feren^IRCCloud> Geany는 어떠신가요~
<jun_> 아직 도전을 안해본거긴 해요
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 도전
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<Seony> ZorinOS 12 설치해서 보고있는데 예쁘게 잘만들었네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 그게 그 Windows랑 비슷하게 구현 했다는 배포판이였죠?
<sksno1> 이것저것 만져보다가 visual studio code로 정착했습니다.
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, ㅇㅇ 맞아
<Seony> 근데 윈도우즈랑 비슷하게 구현했다기보단, 걍 예쁘게 만든거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ 데비안 기반인가요?
<Seony> 오히려 전체적인 인상은, 걍 우분투의 기본 디자인을 좀 더 개선시켰다는 정도?
<Seony> 아니 우분투 16.04 기반이야
<Seony> 저장소는 전부 다 우분투 것을 그대로 쓰고, 그외 자기네만의 특별한 패키지는 자기네 저장소를 따로 불러오는 식이라 걍 민트랑 별 차이는 없어
<Seony> 다음에 리눅스 설치할 일 있으면 이거 해봐야겠다.  예쁘네
<Seony> http://zoringroup.com/blog/2016/09/19/this-is-zorin-os-12/
<Seony> 전 이만 잠자러...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 콜 오브 듀티 : 모던 워페어 리마스터가 출시했네요 흐.. PC만 있었어도 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 모던 워페어 1편인거죠?
<sksno1> 혹시 플스용으로도 출시되었나요??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 잘 모르겠습니다ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 청와대에서 '닭그네.kr' 도메인을 구매한 것 같네요
<Feren^Server> .c
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 후... 오늘은 검진일.
<razGon_i7> 대장내시경을 앞두고 긴장중입니다.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 내시경을 하시는 거에요 받으시는 거에요?
<razGon_i7> 아 제가 받는 거죠.
<razGon_i7> 아침 일찍일어나서 물과 약3리터 마시고 줄줄...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어제 비정상회담 보니까 전현무가 대장내시경 받은 얘기 잠깐 했는데, 무조건 수면마취하라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ 똥꼬가 아픈건 물론이고. 대장이 찔리는 느낌.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇기도 한데, 전현무가 얘기하기로는, 내시경에서 바람을 계속 불어대는데 그게 몸 밖으로 안나가니까 배가 엄청 아프대요
<razGon_i7> 아... 방구 엄청뀌게 되요.좀 쪽팔려서 안뀌다 보면 좀 그렇죠.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 수면마취하면, 그게 완전히 숙면을 취하게 되는게 아니라서 막 중얼중얼 댄다고 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 예 그냥 기억이 없는거에요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 쪽팔린 기억이나 아팟던 기억이.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 이번에 플스4 프로 나왔는데 사야되나 말아야되나 고민되는군요
<razGon_i7> 잼있죠?
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 콘솔은 플스랑 엑박 둘 다 있긴한데, 엑박을 주로 쓰거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 괜히 업글되서 나오니까 끌리더라구요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 플스가 좋아요? 엑박이 좋아요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 성향에 따라 좀 다릅니다
<razGon_i7> 엄마가 좋아 아빠가 좋아 이건가요?ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 둘 다 서로 장단점이 명확하게 나뉘거든요
<razGon_i7> 이때쯤이면 환자 보고 그러는데. 빈둥거리니 좀 그렇긴하네요.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 기왕 노시는거 열심히 챗질을 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가끔은 피씨를 맞춰서 게임할까 하는 생각도 들긴하는데요,
<razGon_i7> 배에서 천둥이 나오면 갑니다.
<razGon_i7> 아. 슈퍼컴?ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 콘솔 유저들이랑 같이 헤드셋 끼면서 게임하는거 생각하면 여전히 콘솔을 쓰게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 2주 전에 아는 동생 하나가 콘솔을 샀꺼든요
<Work^Seony> 여태 게임 안하던 동생이었는데 요즘 시간 많이 난다고 게임이나 해볼까 해서 저한테 물어보고 샀는데,
<Work^Seony> 요즘 저한테 하는 말이, 이 재밌는걸 왜 안했을까 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 드디어 크루가 만들어지는건가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아직은 콘솔 구입 초창기라 할만한 싱글게임이 너무 많아서 당분간은 같이 못할 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 출시하는 족족 대부분 하기 때문에..
<razGon_i7> 와우...
<razGon_i7> 저는 게임도 게임이지만 뭐 취미생활이란게 거의 없어서.... 고민중입니다.
<razGon_i7> 과연 이렇게 정신없이 사는게 좋은지.
<Work^Seony> 안좋은 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 즐기셔야죠
<razGon_i7> 그래서 병원을 옮기려는 이유도 있어요.
<razGon_i7> 나름 첨단적인 의학에 대한 발전을 이루었지만, 마치 나는 누군가를 더 대뇌이게 되더군요.
<razGon_i7> 병원 옮기면 생활이 바뀌는 건 없을수도 있지만, 가족들이 따라오는 1-2년동안에 저를 위한 생활도 생각해보려구요.
<razGon_i7> 어찌보면 애들 자랄때까지 제 마지막 자유시간이라는 생각으로요
<Work^Seony> 아예 하던 일을 때려치고 여행을 떠난다거나 하는건 개인적으로는 반대지만, 현재 하는 직업과 일을 유지하면서 그 사이에 최대한 시간을 내서 즐기는 정도는 꼭 해야한다고 생각해요
<razGon_i7> 오래갈수 있는 무언가를 해야 될거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 지속적으로
<Work^Seony> 저는 그래서 선택한게 게임입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 건전하고 저렴하고 좋아요
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠. 무엇보다 저렴하죠.
<Work^Seony> 무엇보다도 건전하기도 합니다
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저는 도박인 주식.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 키움랜드.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 세상돌아가는 원리를 조금은 아는거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 저는 예전에 은행에서 일할 때 투자상담사 공부하면서 알게됐지만, 주식은 내가 손대면 안되는 물건이구나 하는걸 알게되서 안해요
<razGon_i7> 참보면 인간이라는게 그렇게 이성적인 동물은 아니더군요
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠.
<razGon_i7> 하와이 집값은 아직도 천정부지로 상승중인가요?
<Work^Seony> 다들 하는 얘기는, 하와이 집값이 요즘 찌를만큼 찔렀으니, 이젠 내려와야할 때다 라고는 하더라구요
<razGon_i7> 미국 경기가 그렇게 좋다던데... 한국은 죽을 맛입니다. 앞으로 점점...
<razGon_i7> 그러면 안내려오겟군요. 서브프라임같은거 아니면
<Work^Seony> 미국은 아마 작년인가 재작년에 일어난 셰일가스 혁명 이후로 많이 좋아진 것 같아요
<razGon_i7> 이게 미국이 석유산업을 기점으로 엄청난 부가 이득을 챙기는 것이거든요
<razGon_i7> 그래서 트럼프가 파리 기후협약을 깨려는 이유도 그렇구요.
<Work^Seony> 나무위키에서 트럼프에 대해서 읽어봤는데, 역시 보통 사람은 아니더라구요
<razGon_i7> 그리고 TPP도 깨려는 이유가 미국이 팔려는 물건이 많아져서
<razGon_i7> 미국 부동산계의 신화적인물이죠.
<razGon_i7> 집이 잘사니 좋은 점이지만.
<razGon_i7> 여튼 상대의 심리를 잘알고 파고 드는 면이 강점
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일단 기본적으로 성공한 비지니스맨인건 확실하죠
<razGon_i7> 부동산 업자의 특징. 전형적인 장사꾼.
<razGon_i7> 중국하고 기싸움
<razGon_i7> 볼만하겟습니다. 앞으로.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-24
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/517238423
<shs> help
<shs> 우분투 16.04.1 LTS 버전에서 크로미움을 설치했는데 크로미움 화면이 열리다가 닫혀버리는 현상이 발생합니다
<shs> 방법이 없을까요?
<shs> 우분투 마테 입니다
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-25
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ \
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 불금입니다~
<bluedusk> 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 이베이 결과 나왔네요
<lexlove> 어떻게 됐나요?
<JasonJang> bluedusk: 축하해요. ^^
<HolyKnight> 무슨일임미까 이베이라뉴?
<JasonJang> HolyKnight: 블더스크님이 거기 취업
<Seony> 오 블덕님 축하해요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> ㅊㅋ해유 대단하시네유
<JasonJang> 그런데, 본인 입에서 나온 말씀이 아니라는 것이 아직 함정.
<lexlove> bluedusk: 취업되신건가요? 축하드려요.^^
<samahui_tp> 블덕님 축하드려요~
<JasonJang> 제 12시43분28초의 글을 정정합니다.
<JasonJang> 12:43:28 <JasonJang> Holy Knight: 블더스크님이 거기 취업 --->
<JasonJang> 12:43:28 <JasonJang> Holy Knight: 블더스크님이 거기 합격 *?*
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 떨어졌어요
<bluedusk> 이베이코리아의 '2016 소프트웨어 엔지니어 경력공채' 지원해주심에 깊이 감사 드리며,
<bluedusk> 본 채용 건에 불합격 되셨음을 알려드리게 되어 매우 아쉽게 생각합니다.
<bluedusk> 응원해주신점은 감사드리지만 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 기대에 부응하지 못해 죄송합니다. ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 또 기회가 있겠죠! 또는 더 좋은 기회가...^^ 건투를 빌어요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 월마트 갔다왔는데, 요즘 티비값이 너무 싸니까 BF 세일해도 그냥 그렇게 보이네요
<lexlove> 티비티비!! 32인치 중국산 티비가 고장이 나질 않고 잘되네요. 고장나야 새로 살텐데 말이죠.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 55인치에 $500짜리가 많더라구요
<Seony> 이젠 뭐... 42인치는 아예 고려대상에서 제외되가고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 우리집 티비만 볼때는 아무렇지 않은데 남의 집이나 판매장에서 티비화면을 보면 정말 선명하더라구요.ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 뿜었음. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그건요, 전시용 티비에는 고선명 영상을 틀어놔서 그래요
<Seony> 전시장에 틀어놓는 영상이 따로 있거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근합니다~
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 중요한 주유기 하나가 계속 POS랑 연결이 안되서 골치덩이네요..
<Ferendevelop> 당장 손님이 와서 등유 넣어 달라 하면 넣을 수가 없습니다..
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 즐거운 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 윈도우7을 사용하다보니 용량이 엄청부족하길래 보니 이런 오류가 있더군요
<razGon_i7> http://blog.naver.com/jsd05/220792530253
<razGon_i7> 디스크 정리에서도 안드러나는 ..
<razGon_i7> 3일만에 4-5기가를 먹어버림.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-26
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말입니다.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 날씨가 많이 추워지다가 어제 오늘은 그래도 좀 났네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-27
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 그래도 춥네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-20
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 의도치않게 상금을 타서 iPhoneX를 사볼까 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아이폰 x 라는것도 있군요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 신기하죠
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<sksno1> 어진님 방금 메일 보냈어요
<sksno1> 확인 부탁합니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네네 확인 했습니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 지금 계획서(?) 쓰고 있어요
<sksno1> 고생이 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 나중에 커피 한잔 제가 쏠께요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 앗 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> hi~ A twins ^^
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> A 복수형 해서 오즈 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 아니군요 ㅎㅎ 아훕스님이랑 저랑 a 로 시작해서 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> autowiz: 께서 형이겠지만, 따라서 A훕스님까지...ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<jason_KR> A Bro~가 더 맞겠다. ㅋ
<autowiz> PotatoGim: 하이하이~
<jason_KR> 어제 바빴나봐요? 금감자, 손오즈님.
<autowiz> 지방갔다왔다가 장례식에도 갔다오고 좀 바빳던거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz> 드라코님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 어제는... 그냥 방콕이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> DarkCircle: 언제?와 있었군요?! 몰랐었음. 어제 대화중 윜~ 그거 찾았어요. 감사. ^^
<autowiz> 방콕은 해외여행 축에도 안낀다는 감자군~ ㅎㅎ 부럽부럽
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 오늘따라 엄청 춥네요 노트북에 손이 붙어요…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 좋은 노트북이네요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 저는 실내에서 하는데 손이 차가워서..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 이럴땐 유니바디보다 플라스틱이 더 부러운…
<hkeylocal> 이제 진짜 겨울인가 봐요
<hkeylocal> 가을 즐겨볼 새도 없이ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕히들 주무세요 저도 이만 잠자러 갑니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어제 지방세미나 신청을 했는데 통과 될까요…ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-21
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 스위치 왔당
<sksno1> 닌텐도 스위치 말씀하시는건가요??
<sksno1> 저도 참 사고 싶긴한데.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 흐아암 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> Postgres 만 그런지는 모르겠는데  쿼린 실행할때 좀 비효율 적인 부분이 있네요.
<autowiz> table T1 에 c1 컬럼 (integer pkey) , c2 컬럼( varchar) 이 있을때
<autowiz> c1은 당연히 인덱스가 걸려 있어서
<autowiz> select * from T1 where c1 > 숫자  ;          이런 쿼리를 실행시키면 숫자의 크기에 따라서 인덱스의 앞쪽에 있을거같으면 전체풀스켄을하고
<autowiz> 뒤쪽인거 같으면 인덱스가 빠를거라고 생각하고 인덱스 스캔을 하는데.
<autowiz> 문제는 select * from T1 where c1 > ( select max(c1) from T1 ) ;      처럼 내부? 서브? 쿼리가 실행되기 전에 결과값을 알 수 없는경우 seq_scan 을 타버려서 실행시간이 엉망이 되어버립니다 .
<autowiz> seq_scan (풀스캔) 을 막아버리거나 , 응용프로그램에서 쿼리를 두번 나눠서 돌리는 방법을 써야할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 시간되면 다른 DBMS 도 그런지 확인해봐야할거같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> -------------
<autowiz> alicedb=# select max(id) from alert_live ;
<autowiz>     max
<autowiz> -----------
<autowiz>  490871508
<autowiz> (1 row)
<autowiz> Time: 0.691 ms
<autowiz> alicedb=# explain select * from alert_live where id > 490871508
<autowiz> alicedb-# ;
<autowiz>                                       QUERY PLAN
<autowiz> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<autowiz>  Index Scan using idx_alert_live_id on alert_live  (cost=0.43..26.52 rows=6 width=93)
<autowiz>    Index Cond: (id > 490871508)
<autowiz> (2 rows)
<autowiz> Time: 0.596 ms
<autowiz> alicedb=# explain select * from alert_live where id > 100 ;
<autowiz>                               QUERY PLAN
<autowiz> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
<autowiz>  Seq Scan on alert_live  (cost=0.00..6785601.36 rows=8913309 width=93)
<autowiz>    Filter: (id > 100)
<autowiz> (2 rows)
<autowiz> Time: 0.487 ms
<autowiz> alicedb=# explain select * from alert_live where id > ( select max(id) from alert_live ) ;
<autowiz>                                                                    QUERY PLAN
<autowiz> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<autowiz>  Seq Scan on alert_live  (cost=1.04..6785602.41 rows=2971103 width=93)
<autowiz>    Filter: (id > $1)
<autowiz>    InitPlan 2 (returns $1)
<autowiz>      ->  Result  (cost=1.03..1.04 rows=1 width=4)
<autowiz>            InitPlan 1 (returns $0)
<autowiz>              ->  Limit  (cost=0.43..1.03 rows=1 width=4)
<autowiz>                    ->  Index Only Scan Backward using idx_alert_live_id on alert_live alert_live_1  (cost=0.43..5328739.61 rows=8913309 width=4)
<autowiz>                          Index Cond: (id IS NOT NULL)
<autowiz> (8 rows)
<autowiz> Time: 0.649 ms
<autowiz> alicedb=#
<autowiz> ----------------------
<bridgebot> <draco> 딴소리지만 select * from T1 where c1 > ( select max(c1) from T1 ) ; 는 결과가 없을 것 같네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> mysql 의 경우는 비슷한 쿼리 짜서 explain 해 보면 Using where; Using index 라고 나오네요. 음..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오… 18.04 아이콘 테마가 바뀐다고 합니다. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/suru-default-icon-theme-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<autowiz> 아이콘이 많이 바뀌는거 같네요. 점점 더 이뻐지고 있는거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> max 한값에서 10 이나 100 정도 뺐어야 하는데 챗방에 치면서 잊어버렸네요 ㅜㅜ 18.04 LTS 도 5달 밖에 안남은건가요 ㅎㅎㅎ 세월이 참 빠릅니다
<PotatoGim> 음...? 한국인 DBA를 왜 메일링에서...;;
<yhsphd> 안녕하세요
<twinsen^wee> set
<twinsen^wee> set help.weechat.highlight
<twinsen^wee> -_-;;;
<yhsphd> 질문드릴 게 있습니다 제가 atom n270 gma950이 달린 넷북에 주분투 17.10을 설치했는데요, 이전 버전까지는 그렇지 않았는데 화면의 일부가 깨지고 그 위로는 마우스 커서만 갈 수 있더라고요. 그런데 외부 모니터를 한 번 연결해주면 재부팅할 때까지는 그 문제가 사라집니다.
<yhsphd> 우분투 17.10에서 디스플레이 서버가 wayland로 바뀌었다고 해서 디스플레이 서버를 확인해보았는데 x11이더라고요. wayland 문제는 아니라고 생각되는데 이런 문제의 원인이나 해결 방법을 알 수 있을까요?
<yhsphd> 문제 화면은 IRC에 올릴 수 없어 링크로 대신 보내드리겠습니다.
<yhsphd> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DQMvSsepuadFhWPSc6He0CXPJl65lNn3
<twinsen^wee> 우분투 데스크톱 사용해본지 어언 7년... 저런 문제는 처음 봅니다. 16.04 LTS 에서 문제가 없었는데 17.10 라이브 모드에서도 저렇게 나오던가요
<yhsphd> 아니요, 라이브 모드에서는 정상적으로 나왔었습니다.
<twinsen^wee> 구글링하다보니 좀 다른 사례입니다만... 2/3가 아니라 화면 반쪽이 안나오는 12.04 gma500 사례에서, 터미널 열고 lightdm을 restart해보라는 글이 있습니다만...글쎄요 https://askubuntu.com/questions/144330/how-do-i-fix-this-half-screen-problem
<twinsen^wee> 17.10부터 lightdm이 아니라 GDM이라 그러던데...글쎄요
<yhsphd> 아 저는 주분투 사용하고 있습니다
<yhsphd> 오랫동안 절전 모드로 해놓았다가 다시 켜보니까 괜찮아지네요.. 아마도 절전 모드를 거치며 lightdm이 다시 시작된 게 아닌가 합니다.
<twinsen^wee> 저는 죽을까봐(아... 저말고 컴퓨터가 죽을까봐가 아니라 절전모드 들어갔다가 깨어나지 못할을까봐 소심하게도) 절전모드 거의 사용하지 않고 있습니다ㅋ 노트북을 거즌 데스크톱처럼 사용중이라서;;;
<twinsen^wee> 시험삼아 어디 절전 suspend를 쿡
<twinsen^wee> 아 요번에는 죽지 않고 깨어나는군요 ubuntu mate 16.04가
<yhsphd> 제가 완전히 고쳐졌는지 확인해보려고 재부팅을 해보았는데 문제는 그대로였습니다. 조금 전에 올려주신 링크대로 lightdm을 재시작해도 문제는 해결되지 않네요. 어쩌면 주분투만의 문제일 수도 있어 다른 배포판들도 시도해 보겠습니다.
<twinsen^wee> -_-;잘 되길 바랍니다. xubuntu는 12.04때만 구닥다리 놋북에서 몇개월만 써봐서 저는 트러블슈팅 경험이 전혀 없습니다;
<yhsphd> 답변 감사합니다.
<twinsen^wee> 더 고급진 답변이 (다른 분으로부터) 올라올수 있다면  좋겠네요. 저는 10분 구글링하고 10분간 따라해보고 안되면 포기하는 초보라서...
<yhsphd> 7년하셨으면 초보는 아니라고 생각합니다 전 살면서 우분투만 써왔고 그것도 15.10 버전부터였네요...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 kubuntu 16.04 이번에 업데이트 했더니...복붙이 안되는 증상 생겨서 코딩하는데 고생중입니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 구글링 해도 완전히 똑같은 사례는 없어서 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 저는 vim 안에서 한정으로 그런 문제가 보이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 첫번째 복붙은 되는데 두번째부터 첫번째에 복사한걸로 붙여져요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<twinsen^7> kubuntu klipper copy paste vim 복잡한 건 아닌데 읽을수록 어지럽습지만 뭐 그런가부다싶은 http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Accessing_the_system_clipboard
<GCC> 선생님들께.
<GCC> 여쭈어볼게있습니다.
<GCC> gcc 7인데.
<GCC> 다운그레이드를하여 4.8로 하고싶은데
<GCC> 어떻게할지 모르겠습니다.
<GCC> 도움을 요청드립니다.
<yhsphd> gcc를 제거한뒤 sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8로 gcc 4.8 버전을 설치하면 될 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> http://blog.naver.com/gluesys/221145786698
<jason_KR> twinsen^cloud: weeChat 으로 입성했군요. 축하하고 반갑고 환영합니다. 저도 다시 위쳇으로 올겁니다. (지금은 아니고)  답장 않해도 됩니다. ^^
<autowiz> 하루종일 정신이 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 요새는 매일 바쁘시군요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 정말 하루종일 코딩하고 있는데 생각보다 속도가 안나옵니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 바쁜게 돈이 되어야 하는데
<drake_kr> 안되는군
<drake_kr> - _-
<drake_kr> 음.. atom n270이라니
<drake_kr> 노인학대 자비좀..
<pchero_work> 네덜란드에서 MSSQL 전문가를 찾고 있나보네요.
<pchero_work> 한번 이야기를 해보고 싶은데 MS-SQL DBA 는 저랑 워낙 다른 분야라 아쉽네요.. -_-;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 그 사람 메일링 강퇴시켰는데..
<drake_kr> 철권 할인 안 하나..
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 고인물게임 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> .... 2017년 6월에 출시한 게임이 벌써 고인물..
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 전용차로 위반 범칙금 고시서 날라왔는데요 6만원 내고 벌점 30점 이랑 9만원 내고 벌점 0점이랑 뭐가 더 좋을까요?
<soyeomul> 11월 11일 서울방향 경부선 338.4 Km 지점에서 찍혔어요
<soyeomul> 벌점이 생기면 보험료 같은게 올라가나요? 궁금한게 많네요~
<drake_kr> 전 면허취소라..
<autowiz> 지금은 어떻게 바꼈는지 예전 이랑 같은지 모르겠습니다만
<autowiz> 과속도 벌점+벌금이랑 , 벌금+벌금 이랑 선택할 수 있었습니다. 암튼 가끔 벌점 받을 거 같으시면 정지나 취소를 피하기 위해
<autowiz> 돈이 더 많이 드는쪽을 선택하시는게 맞을거같구요
<autowiz> 2~3년동안 벌점을 한번도 안받을 거같다 하시면 벌점 받아도 별로 상관없을거같습니다. 보험쪽에서는 정지되기전까지는
<autowiz> 벌점은 조회 안될거 같긴 합니다. (확실하지는 않고 제 생각 입니다 ㅠㅠ )
<soyeomul> 서버와의 접속이 끊겼습니다
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 드렉님 조언 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 저 이만 내일 볏짚작업위하야 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<yhsphd> 안녕하세요 어제 넷북에서 화면이 이상하게 출력되는 것에 관해 질문을 드렸었는데요, 커널을 4.12로 다운그레이드하니 문제없이 잘 출력되었습니다. 문제 해결에 도움주신 twinsen^wee님 감사드립니다.
<drake_kr> 오 노인학대하시는분
<yhsphd> 뜨헑
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 시간까지 계시네요
<drake_kr> 못 자고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 잠이 없으시네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 잠 없는 분이 세상에서 제일 부럽더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 낮에 피곤해요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저처럼 잠 많은 사람은 밤에 잘자도 낮에 졸아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 누우면 바로 자는 타입인데
<drake_kr> 요샌 좀 안 그래서
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 저랑 같으시군요 ㅎㅎ  저도 누우면 바로 자는 편이죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 자야 되는데 못 자면 그게 또 스트레스...
<ircCloud^Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대 정말 짐이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 고장도 안나고 팔리지도 않고 이걸 어째야할지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇다고 맥 아니면 연결할 수도 없고...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-23
<bridgebot> <kimej> 스읍… 그 디스플레이 버릴거면 어디에 버릴지 알려주시면…ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 구매하고 싶어도 돈이 없네요…
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<sksno1> 대전은 눈이 많이 오네요 출근할 때까지도 해가 났었는데
<PotatoGim> 안양은 잠깐 쏟아지더니 조용하네요... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 뒤가 산인데 절경이네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 스팀 할인 하네요
<autowiz> 스팀을 사버리는건가요? ㅎㅎ 얼마면되? 얼마면 되겠어? ㅎㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 플스4도 할인 합니다. 와이프하고 쇼부보고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 플4는 좋은 블루레이 플레이어죠
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스팀 할인이야 며칠 전부터 했죠... 블랙프라이데이 세일이라...
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 구벅
<soyeomul> 어제 고마웠어요 제가 판단하는데 도움을 줬습니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 해가 짧아졌는지 지금 이 시간대가 시골에선 잠자기 한시간전...
<soyeomul> 정말 정말 시골에선 이 시간대가 한밤중이어요
<soyeomul> 남산들 볏짚작업중에 찬바람 쐬서 그런가 이마에 열이나요
<soyeomul> 다들 감기 조심하셔요~~~
<soyeomul> 잠시 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 블랙프라이데이인데 아무것도 못하네요 ㅠ 더러운 자본주의
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-24
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 감자 안녕~~
<PotatoGim> 옙 안녕하세요! ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 허허 대전 지방팀이 생길 위기에 처해버렸네요,,.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국은 오늘 땡스기빙데이라서 어제 오후부터 계속 노는데, 이번주 내내 논다고 생각하니까 무지 좋네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 검은 금요일 세일 많이 하나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 매년 비슷하죠... 미끼상품 제외하면 다 세일할만한 것들만 세일하는 날이죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 딱 봐도 안팔릴만한 물건이니까 세일하는구나 하는 수준...
<autowiz> 파이썬 스크립트를 짜는데 들여쓰기를 무조건 맞춰야 되다보니 장단점이 있네요. 강제로 코드가 딱딱 줄이 맞기는 하는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 파이썬의 장점이자 단점이죠
<autowiz> 구문 끝나는 시점을 찾기가 조금 난해 하네요 .  개발툴이나
<autowiz> 주석을 달아서 계속 표시하고 있긴 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이그노어 옵션이라도 있으면 했는데 . 이건 없으면 문법 자체가 말이 안되게 되는거 같아서 불가능해 보이더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 들여쓰기 강제하는게 저 한테는 좀 편해요
<ircCloud^Seony> php나 그런거 할 때는 들여쓰기 띄어쓰기 때문에 좀 스트레스 받거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 규칙 정해놓고 이렇게 해라 하는게 좀 편하더라구요...
<autowiz> 종종 인덴트 안지킨 코드 때문에 나중에 디버깅 할때나 수정할때 힘들때 있거든요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 파이선 문법이 난해한게 좀 힘들죠…
<ircCloud^Seony> php쪽에서는 페북에서 나오는 가이드라인 따로 있고, 워드프레스에서 나오는 가이드라인이 따로 있어서 더 골치아파요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 100번 이해합니다………….
<ircCloud^Seony> 파이썬 문법이 난해하다뇨?  의사코드랑 비슷한 수준인데요
<autowiz> if ( a == b) :
<autowiz>     print "OK"
<autowiz> # end if .
<autowiz> 저렇게 저는 항상 끝날때 주석을 달아놓습니다 안그럼 너무 헛갈려서 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> fi 는 어디 보내고?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 파이선 문법 헷갈리지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 학생 때 자료구조나 알고리즘 수업 들으면서 파이썬으로 숙제하니까, 이게 의사코드인지 실제코드인지 분간이 안갈 정도로 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 햇깔리기보다는, 좀 더 직관적이라고 생각되네요
<jason_KR> 저도 편함.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 중괄호라던가 그런것 때문에 전 C같은쪽 문법이 더…
<autowiz> 저는 언어가 다~ 불편하니 큰일입니다 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> 엄살? 콱! ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 한국말도 불편하신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 수화로 하셔야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 고등학교 수화를 배워야지 배워야지 하다가 못배웠더니 아직 수화를 못해서 ㅜㅜ   Irc 만 유일하게 편하군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 탭으로 구별하는게 좀 쉽지 않네요…
<autowiz> C / C++ 을 제일 많이 쓰다보니 변수선언을 아무데서나 막 해서 쓰는게 좀 뭔가 이상한듯한 느낌이 들기도 합니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> C에서 변수 선언이 아무때나 가능해도 전 계속 처음에 선언을 하게 되더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 중간에 있으면 헷갈려서…
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 C같은 언어는 변수선언이라도 필요하죠, 파이썬은 선언 자체가 필요없어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 처음에 변수를 선언 비스무리하게 해줘야 나중에 안해깔리는 좋은 프로그래밍 습관을 강제로 갖게 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 참 좋은 언어 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 자바 비스무리한 , 에러 랑 예외 처리 , 간단히 try : , except :   는 참 좋은거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 트라이문이 있어서 예외처리하기 좋죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그것보단 파이썬은 pip를 통해서 설치할 수 있는 엄청난 모듈들...
<ircCloud^Seony> 없는게 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 파이선이나 JS같은 애들은 그런게 좋은것같아요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그냥 pip install ~~~하면 다 설치 되니까…
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 몸 괜찮으신가요
<autowiz> 날씨가 훅~ 추워서 조금 고생이긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 안녕하세요//
<soyeomul> 예! 감기 조심합시다~~~
<soyeomul> 춥고 감기에 걸리니... 일도 힘들더라구요
<soyeomul> 오늘 남산들에서 3시간만 일하고 돌아왔습니다
<soyeomul> 트랙터로 볏짚단을 운반하기 좋게 길가에 가까이 모아주는 작업인데요..
<soyeomul> 몸이 힘드니 빡세고 빡세더이다..
<soyeomul> 잠시 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 오늘 눈이 쭉 내리고 확 녹고 다시 쭉 내리고 확 녹고만 한 5번은 반복했네요…
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-25
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 마소콘 왔습니다 혹시 여기 계신 분 있으신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 토요일 잘 보내셨는지요
<soyeomul> 남산들 볏짚작업중에 찬바람 또 쐬서 그런지 전 다시 이마에 열이 나네요
<soyeomul> 감기조심하시어요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 말로만 듣던 스팀으 처음으로 리눅스에서 실행을...
<drake_kr> 스팀!?
<PotatoGim> 네 ㅎㅎ; 문득 생각나서 깔아봤는데.. 게임들이 많네요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 저번주 스팀에 한 15만원은 쓴듯 하네요
<PotatoGim> 헉...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-26
<drake_kr> 음 irccloud-cli 작동 잘 되는군
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 월송들에서 볏집단 모으는 작업을 했어요
<soyeomul> 어서오십시오 아훕스님;
<soyeomul> 후배가 도와주어서 볏집단 모으는 작업을 오늘 마무리지었어요
<soyeomul> 수요일에 드뎌 우사로 운반합니다.. 친구 아재 후배 대략 열명 정도 불러서요
<soyeomul> 어서오십시오 뽀빠이님!
<soyeomul> 수요일이 올해 볏집작업의 마지막날이 됩니다
<soyeomul> 일하면서 오늘 작은 교훈을 얻었어요.. 욕심을 부려선 아니된다라는걸요
<soyeomul> 중간에 연결이 끊겼습니다 다시 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 바라는 마음에 제가 스스로 힘들었는데,, 비워야겠습니다
<soyeomul> 저 자신을 위해서요
<soyeomul> 고맙고 감사한마음으로 친구들을 대할께요
<soyeomul> 고마워요 우분투 감사해요 리눅스
<soyeomul> 아 마지막 멘트는 크롬북이어요 사랑해요 크롬북~!!!
<soyeomul> 저 이만 자러 갑니다 내일도 일이 기다리고 있어요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<aikL> 두리번..두리번..
<aikL> 너무 일찍 왔군요. 담에 뵈요..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-18
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 굿모닝
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> pchero_work: 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> foxmask: 안녕하세요. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  요즘 날씨가 춥다던데 별일 없으시죠
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <douksini> 갑자기 날씨가 추워지네요.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드시고 일하세요~
<autowiz> 사마휘님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^ 오랜만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보안관련 일로 접속 1도 못하는 생활 보내다가 너무 힘들어서 다른 파트로 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 지금은 서울을 떠나서 대전에서 생활하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 접속이 안되서 꽤 답답하셨겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 외부 인터넷을 못쓰니 죽겠더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭔가 새로운 뉴스 이런거 보지도 못하고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저라면 프로그램 이나 쉘 스크립트 짜보면서 노는걸로 며칠은 버틸거 같은데 장기화 되면 아우 못할일인거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 뭐 일 안할때 나가서 볼 수 는 있으니 참을만은 해요
<samahui> 그래도 답답하긴 답답하죠
<samahui> 거진 1년을 그렇게 일했으니 더 하네요
<autowiz> 오래 버티셨어요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 아예 지방 연구소로 내려오고 아버지 하시던거 물려받고 그러고 있어요
<samahui> 새로운 곳으로 가면 또 적응이 힘들텐데 다행이 고향이라 아무 문제없이 적응하고 있네요
<autowiz> 이래 저래 다행이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<samahui> 앞으로는 종종 접속하면서 여유롭게 일해야죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 채팅 프로그램을 바꿨어요
<autowiz> 어떤거 주로 쓰세요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 보통은 터미널에서 irssi 를 쓰지만 요즘은 윈도우도 좀 써야되서 hexchat으로 넘어왔네요
<samahui> xchat을 쓰고 싶은데 윈도우는 유료군요. hexchat도 윈도우10용은 유료와 데모로 나뉘는데 그냥 7용 깔아서 쓰고 있네요.
<samahui> 그러다보니 손에 익어서 그런가 리눅스도 hexchat을 사용하게 되네요.
<samahui> autowiz님은 어떤 프로그램을 주로 쓰시는지요?
<samahui> 같은 개발자 입장에서 돈내고 써주는게 맞는데 리눅스에서 무료로 사용하고 있는 걸 윈도우에서는 돈내고 쓰려니 뭔가... 그럼 안되는데 안내는 녀석으로 찾아쓰게 되네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저는 quassel 쓰고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저도 무료 찾다가 이걸로 몇년째 쓰고 있네요
<samahui> 한번 써봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 조금 어두운 색 테마를 입혀서 쓰긴 합니다만 , 개인적으로는 xchat 이나 hexchat 보다 나았던거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 i색상 어둡게 세팅하고 쓰는데 quassel 괜찮군요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁게 외근 ㅋ 다녀와서 나중에 오겠습니다~ 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon__> 안녕하세요?
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <douksini> 우리 사내 메신저로 라인을 쓰는데 slack으로 바꾸자고 건의드릴까 고민중입니다.
<jason_KR> Line vs Slack 무슨 장/단점이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 라인은 안써봤고 슬랙도 정말 잠깐밖에 안써봤습니다만
<autowiz> slack 은 1:1 채팅 처럼 쓰기도 하지만 단체 체팅방 느낌인거 같습니다.
<jason_KR> 내 생각엔 Slack이 좀 더 개방적이고 API 도 다양할 것 같아요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <douksini> 뭔가 라인을 업무용으로 쓴다는건 잘못된 느낌이 자꾸 듭니다. 계정도 개인 계정이고, 자신이 보낸 메시지도 지울수가 없고 등등
<SIMPLISM> 제일 좋은건 도입대상을 확대하기 전에 프로젝트 성으로 소규모 인원으로 테스트해보는게 제일 좋지 않을까요..
<SIMPLISM> 국내 잔디인가 하는 메신저 업체도 있긴하던데
<SIMPLISM> 저희는 IT 인력만 사내메신저를 사용하다보니.. 그냥 spark 라는 오픈소스 솔루션으로 구축해서 사용 중이긴합니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <douksini> 아, 그런것도 있군요.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 저희도 slack을 사용하고 있습니다.
<jason_KR> 협업 도구 vs 단순 메신저'에 대한 검토부터?
<SIMPLISM> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ  단순메신저라면 선택지가 더 많을텐데... 준 그룹웨어 수준으로 원하는 경우가 가끔 있어서...
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 잔디는 제가 베타테스터였습니다. 요즘 버전은 안써봤지만
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 잔디는 슬랙+한국적인 기능.... 컨셉입니다. 예를 들면 카카오톡처럼 상대가 읽으면 1없어지는 표시라던지
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <draco> 조직관리 기능이라던지...
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=9247683&cate=112758#bookmark_product_information
<autowiz> acer a315-42 노트북 살려고 하는데 IPS 는 48만원 정도 하고 TN 은 7~8만원 정도 싼거같습니다.
<autowiz> AMD 시퓨유 쓰고 있는거도 맘에 들고 RAM MAX 32GB 도 맘에들어서 하나 사서 간간히 업글하면서 쓸려는데
<autowiz> TN 으로 갈지 IPS 로 갈지 고민이라 다른분들은 TN LCD 패널에 대한 생각이 어떠신가 여쭤봅니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어쩌다보니 지금 쓰는 노트북도 싸고 가볍고 쓸만한거 해서 acer aspire 였는데 , 지금 또 같은라인을 살거같네요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 제 경우에는 광시야각이 안되면 너무 불편해서 돈 더 주고 IPS로 샀었습니다. 앉은 자세나 이런거에 따라서 노트북 모니터 각도 맞춰주는게 넘 불편해서..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 막상 각도 안맞으면 IPS라도 뭔가 불편해서 결국 각도 맞춰주긴 하지만... 그래도 전 영 신경쓰이더라구요.
<autowiz> 지금 노트북중에도 하나는 TN 이고 하나는 IPS 인데 일만 할때는 상관없을거같은데 놀러가서 영화보고 그럴때는 좀 문제가 있을 수 도 있을거 같다는 생각이 듭니다 ㅜㅜ
<foxmask> 어떻게 지내세요 ? *<:o)
<Seony> foxmask: 누구요?
<foxmask> "my name is nobody" 영화 에서처럼 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Name_Is_Nobody :)
<jason_KR> 내 생각에" 어떻게 지내세요?"는 아마도 "How'D? = how's the day? = How are you, all?" 하는 인사같아요.
<foxmask> jason_KR: sounds like "is there a pilot in the plane ?"
<foxmask> forget it :)
<foxmask> 나는 그것을 참고 고맙습니다
<jason_KR> 풉, ㅋㅋㅋ   고맙습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-21
<samahui> 환경이 변화하니 아무리 익숙한 거라도 혼돈이 오는군요.
<samahui> 사진 몇장 지운려다 사진 폴더를 지워버린다거나 자료를 옮기는데 경로링크만 옮긴다던가... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 정신을 놓고 사는군요
<samahui> 맛점들 하세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<razGon__> 모닝요.
<razGon__> 아니애프터 눈이니.ㅎ
<foxmask> razGon__: 어디?
<razGon__> foxmask: JEJU
<foxmask> razGon__: ok
<wow> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<wow> 지금 리눅스 민트를 사용중인데 관련 정보가 너무 부족한 것 같아서 우분투로 바꾸려합니다. CPU는 intel Celeron N2840 2.16GHZ이고 RAM은 2기가인데 우분투를 원활하게 사용 가능할까요?? 우분투를 쓰는 이유는 코딩, 문서작업, 카카오톡 정도이고 게임은 하지 않을겁니다.
<wow> 조언 부탁드립니다
<Seony> 램이 좀 부족하네요
<Seony> 우분투가 하드웨어 자원을 많이 먹기 때문에 원활하게 사용하긴 어려울 거에요
<Seony> 좀 부족한 게 아니라 많이 부족할 것 같네요
<Seony> 민트 정보면 관련 정보가 부족하진 않을거고, 민트가 우분투를 기반으로 만든 거라 그냥 우분투 자료를 보고 하시면 됩니다
<Seony> draco님 네이버 이브 카페 활동 활발히 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<wow> 알려주셔서 감사합니다. 지금 민트 mate버전을 쓰고있는데, 우분투 터미널 명령어와 조금 다른 것 같아 우분투랑 같은 명령어를 쓰는 운영체제를 써볼까 하고 고민중입니다. 루분투가 우분투 기반이라 명령어가 우분투랑 같을 것 같다고 생각하고 구식 노트북
<wow> 사용자를 위한 운영체제라 권장사양이 매우 낮은걸로 알고있습니다. 루분투로 옮겨가는 것 어떻게 생각하시는지 여쭤도 될까요?
<jason_KR> 제 경험에 의하면, 위 사양으로 코딩, 서류, 카톡 정도면   위 용량 램으로 아니-부족할 듯. 단, 심각한 웹'에서는 답답하고...
<jason_KR> 루분투 가 더 좋쵸, 가능하면 xfce 단, 언급한 것은 데스크탑 환경(D.E)등을 가볍게 쓰자는 의도, 그러므로 우분투에서 크게 벗어나지 않습니다.
<jason_KR> 한줄 답: 저는  루분투<=주분투 의 연산자 순서로 추천합니다.
<wow> 답변해주셔서 감사합니다.제가 인터넷 서칭해 본 바로는 주분투가 가벼운 운영체제였다가 어느순간부터 우분투와 비슷하게 무거워졌다고 알고있습니다. 그래도 제 노트북에서 주분투가 원활하게 돌아갈까요..?
<foxmask> 오래된 PC의 경우 데비안을 사용하는 것을 선호합니다.
<foxmask> 그리고 최근 우분투 PC
<foxmask> 최신 하드웨어는 우분투에서 더 잘 지원됩니다
<foxmask> 작은 하드웨어 구성의 경우 데비안이 더 잘 처리
<foxmask> 내 개인적인 경험;)
 * foxmask 커피 브레이크
<wow> 감사합니다
<foxmask> XFCE4와 함께; PC 자원은 고통받지 않을 것입니다
<foxmask> 그리고 우리는 여전히 그의 달링 PC를 리눅스에서 다시 사용할 수있게되어 기쁘다 ^^
<foxmask> 내가 쓰는 한국어를 이해할 수 있기를 바랍니다 ( "Google 번역기"를 사용합니다). 이 모든 것을 직접 쓸 수 있으면 매우 기쁠 것입니다 ^^ 
<foxmask> be right back ; I have an English lesson now :)
<wow> very good. you will get better
<foxmask> i'm working hard , but it's a real pleasure:)
<foxmask> haev a nice day
<foxmask> have*
<wow> i understand that your mean
<wow> you are good. i'll do my assinment but it is very dificult. i heard that data structure is core lecture.. how do i my assinment. haha
<wow> have a nice day. thank you.  really
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon__> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<wow> 안녕하세요
<wow> hi. i remember you are in here yesterday. right?
<foxmask> wow yes :) I don't leave the place since several weeks now :)
<wow> wow..
<wow> can you help me something?
<foxmask> wow with what ?
<foxmask> wow a problem with your computer by installing ubuntu ?
<wow> i wnat to install kakaotalk in linux mint mate. im progressing reletive methos . but happen something error
<wow> no kakao mint
<wow> i heard that mint is simmilr with ubuntu
<wow> um... screenshot is unable....
<wow> i want you to see my problem..
<foxmask> wow i understand :)
<wow> It says no permission.
<wow> ln -s /usr/lib/wine/wineserver /usr/local/bin/wineserver
<wow> i dont know resolve it
<foxmask> try with sudo
<foxmask> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/wine/wineserver /usr/local/bin/wineserver
<foxmask> if you check who can have the permission ls -l /usr/local/bin/ you could see which user system can add file or symbolic link
<wow> wow.. it is very simple...
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<wow> i'll have to study english..
<wow> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> pchero_work: 안녕하세요
<foxmask> wow ok
<foxmask> wow now you can launch kakaotalk ?
<wow> well.. i try it but i dont understand well
<wow> im sorry to anser slowly
<foxmask> if you want, show me the page of the website you are reading
<wow> i use papago to understand your mean
<wow> https://hiseon.me/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-kakaotalk/
<wow> here
<foxmask> wow so write in korean :)
<wow> 그래도 되나요??
<foxmask> i'll translate with google translation :/
<wow> wow.. you are very kind..
<wow> thanks veeery much
<wow> ./winetricks --optout
<foxmask> 어느 단락에 붙어 있습니까?
<wow> in here, error occur
<wow> Wine 설정우분투 Wine 카카오톡 설치 하기 위해서는 Wine을 먼저 설정해 주셔야 하며, 윈도우 기본 라이브러리를 설치해 주셔야 합니다.다음 명령어를 이용하여, Winetricks 라는 윈도우 라이브러리를 설치할 수 있는 스크립트를 다운 받습니다.$ wget
<wow> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Winetricks/winetricks/master/src/winetricks$ chmod +x winetricks$ ./winetricks --optout그리고 다운 받은 스크립트를 실행하면, 다음과 같은 화면을 확인 하실 수 있습니다.
<wow> 여기서 ./winetricks --optout을 입력했는데, not found라고 떠서 sudo ln -s /usr/lib/wine/wineserver /usr/local/bin/wineserver 라고 입력했습니다
<foxmask> 동료들이 전화 해요. 10 분 후에 돌아 올게요 ^^
<foxmask> i will check the website after
<wow> yes, i'll waitng
<foxmask> so
<wow> yes im here
<wow> I was disconnected for a while after I said I'd come back.
<foxmask> I meant "그때" (with writting 'so')
<wow> i said X you said O
<foxmask> :)
<wow> 그때 is so?
<foxmask> 이 지침을 어디에서 찾았습니까? wget /chmod
<foxmask> wow yes
<wow> page??
<wow> aha
<wow> https://hiseon.me/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-kakaotalk/
<wow> i read this page to install kakaotalk
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> 나는 문단을 찾았다 - 보고 있어요
<foxmask> kakaotalk에 와인을 사용해야하는 이유를 알고 있습니까?
<wow> i know that windows program isnt workding in linux
<wow> so to using wine for windows program
<foxmask> wow yes , this is why wine exists
<wow> yes
<foxmask> so you need to get the library (DLL file) to make kakaotalk woring
<foxmask> working*
<wow> library dll file??
<foxmask> (i continue to read the instructions)
<foxmask> DLL is the extension of windows library
<wow> so, i'll download dll file in my computer?
<foxmask> a moment :) 잠깐만 :)
<wow> yes. slowly read it . im ok
<foxmask> when you enter ./winetricks --optout is it ok ?
<wow> yes right
<wow> At that time, it was not found and tried the way it was told.
<foxmask> ok
<wow> ~$ ./winetricks --optout------------------------------------------------------wineserver not found!------------------------------------------------------
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> so
<wow> why do not new line with shift+enter in here.. um..
<foxmask> "winetricks --optout"시도
<foxmask> without "./"
<wow> :~$ winetricks --optoutCommand 'winetricks' not found, but can be installed with:sudo apt install winetricks
<wow> :~$ winetricks --optoutCommand 'winetricks' not found, but can be installed with:sudo apt install winetricks
<foxmask> echo $PATH
<foxmask> ?
<wow> whats mean??
<foxmask> enter
<foxmask> echo $PATH
<foxmask> it will show the system PATH defined for your session
<foxmask> $PATH does not have the path where winetrics is installed
<foxmask> i'm sure :)
<foxmask> echo $ PATH를 입력했을 때; 그의 결과를 보여줘
<wow> $ echo $PATH/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<wow> after path, newline
<wow> path
<foxmask> and can you show me the result of   ls -l /usr/local/bin/wineserver
<wow> ~$ ls -l /usr/local/bin/wineserver
<wow> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 11월 22 16:31 /usr/local/bin/wineserver -> /usr/lib/wine/wineserver
<foxmask> then ls -l /usr/lib/wine/wineserver ?
<foxmask> hmm
<wow> ls: '/usr/lib/wine/wineserver'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<wow> -PC-13:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/wine/wineserver
<wow> first is answer and second is my input
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> so I see 2 problems
<foxmask> 1) winserver is not installed
<foxmask> 2) winetricks is not in the current folder (because when we enter ./winetricks that mean ; start the program winetricks from the current folder)
<wow> then how to resolve it??
<wow> install winserver??
<wow> current cammand line is joon@joon-HP-Stream-Notebook-PC-13:~$
<foxmask> 처음부터 시작해야 할 것입니다  :(  https://hiseon.me/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-kakaotalk/
<wow> ok i'll try
<foxmask> wow : can you enter
<foxmask> pwd
<foxmask> and show me
<foxmask> the result
<wow> ~$ pwd/home/joon
<foxmask> is there winetricks in /home/joon ?
<foxmask> ha yes it is in /home/joon
<wow> yes. it is in fodler (joon)
<foxmask> winetricks starts but do not find wineserver
<foxmask> you need to install wineserver
<foxmask> check if it is on you system
<foxmask> dpkg -S wineserver
<foxmask> and if not ; look for it with apt search wineserver
<wow> -13:~$ dpkg -s wineserver
<wow> dpkg-query: package 'wineserver' is not installed and no information is available아카이브 파일 정보를 보려면 dpkg --info를 실행하시고 (= dpkg-deb --info)아카이브 내용을 보려면 dpkg --contents를 실행하십시오 (= dpkg-deb --contents)
<foxmask> good
<wow> maybe it is not installed
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> that is it
<foxmask> apt search winserver
<foxmask> to check if it is available
<wow> without sudo??
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> you can do "search" without sudo
<wow> just input apt~?
<wow> ah ok
<wow> :~$ apt search wineserver
<wow> right?
<foxmask> 와인으로 소프트웨어를 시작하는 것은 항상 어렵다 :(
<foxmask> yes rgiht
<wow> anser is empty
<foxmask> rigth
<foxmask> ok so ...
<wow> you r right
<wow> im beginer.. so difficult
<wow> *Beginner
<foxmask> internet is against me ; can't find "ubuntu winserver" :D
<wow> i done input "which wineserver" but nothing printed
<foxmask> yes because it is not installed
<wow> so, install to use "sudo apt-get.. "?
<foxmask> dpkg -s wine
<foxmask> can you try it ?
<foxmask> I found that winserver is provided by the package wine
<wow> 3:~$ dpkg -s wine
<wow> dpkg-query: package 'wine' is not installed and no information is available아카이브 파일 정보를 보려면 dpkg --info를 실행하시고 (= dpkg-deb --info)아카이브 내용을 보려면 dpkg --contents를 실행하십시오 (= dpkg-deb --contents)
<wow> here printed
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> wow so "sudo apt-get install wine"
<foxmask> 우리는기도한다 *<:o)
<wow> im sorry network is unstable
<wow> it s inconeted
<foxmask> wow no problem ; take your time
<wow> currunt conneted
<wow> dpkg-query: package 'wine' is not installed and no information is available아카이브 파일 정보를 보려면 dpkg --info를 실행하시고 (= dpkg-deb --info)아카이브 내용을 보려면 dpkg --contents를 실행하십시오 (= dpkg-deb --contents)
<foxmask> yes yes
<foxmask> 09:42:24 <foxmask> wow so "sudo apt-get install wine"
<wow> input dpkg --info??
<foxmask> no
<foxmask> no need
<foxmask> we have to install wine
<wow> ok i input that
<wow> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다       상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료wine 패키지는 다음이 제공하는 가상 패키지입니다:  wine-development 3.6-1  winehq-stable 4.0~bionic설치할 패키지를 하나 분명히 지정해야 합니다.E: 'wine' 패키지는
<wow> 설치할 수 있는 후보가 없습니다
<wow> um......... i dont understand why do not working..
<foxmask> sudo apt-get update (to refresh the list of package)
<foxmask> after that
<foxmask> redo
<foxmask> sudo apt-get install wine
<wow> $ sudo apt-get update
<wow> 무시:1 http://ftp.harukasan.org/linuxmint tina InRelease기존:2 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease                         기존:3 http://ftp.harukasan.org/linuxmint tina Release                         기존:4 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease                 기존:5 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu
<wow> bionic-backports InRelease               받기:7 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu bionic/main Translation-ko [215 kB]      기존:8 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease             기존:9 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease                    받기:10 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu bionic/restricted
<wow> Translation-ko [308 B]받기:11 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu bionic/universe Translation-ko [458 kB]받기:12 http://mirror.kakao.com/ubuntu bionic/multiverse Translation-ko [492 B]내려받기 674 k바이트, 소요시간 5초 (129 k바이트/초)패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<wow> ~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<wow> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다       상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료wine 패키지는 다음이 제공하는 가상 패키지입니다:
<wow> E: 'wine' 패키지는 설치할 수 있는 후보가 없습니다
<foxmask> sudo apt-get install winehq-stable
<wow> i done
<wow> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다       상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료다음 새 패키지를 설치할 것입니다:  winehq-stable0개 업그레이드, 1개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 308개 업그레이드 안 함.1,888 바이트 아카이브를 받아야 합니다.이
<wow> 작업 후 71.7 k바이트의 디스크 공간을 더 사용하게 됩니다.받기:1 http://ftp.harukasan.org/linuxmint tina/import i386 winehq-stable i386 4.0~bionic [1,888 B]내려받기 1,888 바이트, 소요시간 0초 (6,085 바이트/초)Selecting previously unselected package winehq-stable.(데이터베이스 읽는중 ...현재
<wow> 346616개의 파일과 디렉터리가 설치되어 있습니다.)Preparing to unpack .../winehq-stable_4.0~bionic_i386.deb ...Unpacking winehq-stable (4.0~bionic) ...Processing triggers for mime-support (3.60ubuntu1) ...Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.23+linuxmint6) ...winehq-stable (4.0~bionic) 설정하는 중입니다
<wow> ...Processing triggers for man-db (2.8.3-2ubuntu0.1) ...Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-11ubuntu1.1) ...
<foxmask> 더 낫다
<wow> what mean?
<foxmask> apt finished to install winhq ?
<foxmask> apt finished to install winEhq ?
<wow> Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-11ubuntu1.1) ...
<wow> here is endn
<wow> end
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> winehq has added an icon in the menu to allow you to launch wine
<foxmask> now
<foxmask> try ./winetricks
<wow> wow!!!!!!!
<wow> working wine
<wow> wow
<wow> oh god
<foxmask> enter the exact command
<foxmask> ./winetricks --optout
<foxmask> (i forgot --optout)
<wow> curruent wine nano install
<wow> *mono
<wow> Gecko install
<foxmask> "./winetricks --optout"을 시작 했습니까?
<wow> no ./winetricks
<wow> it is working
<wow> input is unavailble
<wow> i cant anything
<foxmask> you can break the start process :)
<foxmask> CTRL-C
<foxmask> and redo "./winetricks --optout"
<wow> oh i do
<wow> ~$ ./winetricks --optout
<wow> WINEPREFIX INFO:Drive C: 합계 24drwxrwxr-x  6 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 .drwxrwxr-x  4 joon joon 4096 11월 22 18:01 ..drwxrwxr-x  6 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 Program Filesdrwxrwxr-x  3 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 ProgramDatadrwxrwxr-x  4 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 usersdrwxrwxr-x 16 joon joon 4096 11월 22 18:00 windowsRegistry
<wow> info:/home/joon/.wine/system.reg:#arch=win32/home/joon/.wine/user.reg:#arch=win32/home/joon/.wine/userdef.reg:#arch=win32------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned unexpanded string '%SystemDrive%\Program Files' ... this can be caused by
<wow> a corrupt wineprefix (`wineboot -u` may help), by an old wine, or by not owning /home/joon/.wine
<foxmask> winetricks is now stopped ?
<wow> before processing is stop, and input ./winetricks --optout
<wow> WINEPREFIX INFO:Drive C: 합계 24drwxrwxr-x  6 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 .drwxrwxr-x  4 joon joon 4096 11월 22 18:01 ..drwxrwxr-x  6 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 Program Filesdrwxrwxr-x  3 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 ProgramDatadrwxrwxr-x  4 joon joon 4096 11월 22 17:59 usersdrwxrwxr-x 16 joon joon 4096 11월 22 18:00 windowsRegistry
<wow> info:/home/joon/.wine/system.reg:#arch=win32/home/joon/.wine/user.reg:#arch=win32/home/joon/.wine/userdef.reg:#arch=win32------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned unexpanded string '%SystemDrive%\Program Files' ... this can be caused by
<wow> a corrupt wineprefix (`wineboot -u` may help), by an old wine, or by not owning /home/joon/.wine
<wow> is result
<foxmask> try wineboot -u as suggested
<wow> "wineboot -u" or "wineboot -u as suggested"?
<foxmask> enter
<foxmask> wineboot -u
<foxmask> as the log says :)
<foxmask> (`wineboot -u` may help)
<foxmask> try it
<wow> wine gecko is being installed
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> good
<foxmask> wine resumed the installed we stopped before (with CTRL-C)
<wow> 001b:fixme:urlmon:InternetBindInfo_GetBindString not supported string type 20001b:fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet001b:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level = 1)001b:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level =
<wow> 1)0010:err:winediag:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path. Usually, you can find it in the winbind package of your distribution.0010:fixme:dwmapi:DwmIsCompositionEnabled 0x6d5d30180020:fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyIpInterfaceChange (family 0, callback 0x6a0cb608, context 0x8d8790,
<wow> init_notify 0, handle 0x111fc88): stubwine: configuration in '/home/joon/.wine' has been updated.
<wow> is result
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> so again
<foxmask> ./winetricks --optout
<wow> wow
<wow> any window is pop
<wow> oh......god is foxmask
<wow> foxmask is god
<wow> thank you
<wow> really appreciate
<wow> what is msxml 6.0 parser
<wow> do you know this setup program?
<foxmask> wow unfortunatly no
<foxmask> I dont use wine :(
<wow> then what use program?
<foxmask> 이제 페이지의 지침을 다시 시작할 수 있습니다 https://hiseon.me/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-kakaotalk/
<wow> yes i've do
<wow> thank you foxmask
<wow> you are very kind
<wow> if you arent, i give up
<wow> realiy appreciate
<foxmask> 아니에요 :)
<wow> I wish I could be of help someday.
<wow> thank you a lot
<wow> I'm hungry because I paid attention. I'll go eat. I hope to see you again.
<wow> thank you foxmask
<foxmask> your are welcome
<wow> Thank you for your time for me.
<wow> Have a nice day!
<foxmask> U 2 mate :)
<foxmask> 이 교환은 저의 독일 여행을 생각 나게했습니다
<foxmask> 독일어로 어휘를 찾을 수 없었을 때 나는 예비 바퀴처럼 영어로 돌아갔습니다. :)
<pchero_work> ;)
<foxmask> 프랑스어로 "스페인어 암소처럼 영어를 해요"= "영어를 못해요"
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-23
<razGon__> 안녕하세요? 좋은 주말 보내시고 계시죠?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lol> 안녕하세요
<lol> 리눅스 포맷시키고 윈도우 설치하려하는데 no default or ui configuration directive found 라는 글만 보이고 설치가 안됩니다. 혹시 도와주실 수 있나요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-24
<jason_KR> lol: 여기 우분투 체널 말고  윈도우즈 체널에서 물어 보면 더 빠를 것 같습니다. w/인내심 ㅋ 가장 빠른 건 구글링?!  옙
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오늘 조용한 일요일이지만 파이썬 코드로 문의 드립니다
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/197369b8c0d52172e630e199852ebb7300270ffd/thanks-mid.py
<soyeomul> 와 같은 코드를 파이썬으로 짰습니다
<soyeomul> 헌데 궁금한것이 있어요.
<soyeomul> 해당 코드에서 if 문법과 elif 문법이 적절하게 사용되었는가에 관한 질문입니다.
<soyeomul> 작동은 합니다.
<soyeomul> 좀 더 정확한 if 와 elif 문법의 사용법이 궁금해서 여쭤봅니다.
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 접속했습니다.
<soyeomul> 저런 폭스마스크님 오늘 안계시네요 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul> 일단 커피 한잔 들이키러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아따 커피에 프림이 없는거 같아요 쓰네요;;;
<soyeomul> if 와 elif 의 정확한 차이점이 참 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 후아~
<soyeomul> 일요일 오후 따뜻하네요
<soyeomul> 저 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 비 온 일요일 밤입니다.  주말에 어떤 일이세요? ^^
<foxmask> jason_KR: 넷플릭스에서 "vagabond"를보고 있는데 "The Elemental Korean"이라는 책으로 한국에서 일하고 있습니다. 편안한 주말 :)
<jason_KR> THX, U 2 ^^ Mr.Zoro
<foxmask> héhé
<foxmask> hellotalk와 함께 나는 평행 세계에 있습니다
<foxmask> 재밌다
<jason_KR> fox mask: I gotta go to the bed, C U tomorrow. ^^
<jason_KR> fox mask: I gotta the bed, C U tomorrow. ^^
<razGon__> 모닝요
